#ubuntu-se 2011-02-21
<zChris> Hej barn!
<dataviruset> håller på att installera ubuntu 10.04 server x64. vad innebär "Basic ubuntu server" i valet av programvara? alltså, där man kan installera LAMP-, OpenSSH-server osv., också?
<zChris> står det ingenstans?
<dagon_> det är väl typ det vanliga
<dataviruset> nej, det snackas om buggar om man googlar, tydligen :o
<dataviruset> hmm
<zChris> lal
<zChris> dagon_, och det vanliga innebär?
<dataviruset> strunt samma, jag tog det. *hoppas överleva*
<zChris> En kort beskrivning hade varit i sin ordning om du frågar mig
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> allt utom extragrejerna
<dataviruset> openoffice och sådär då. :p
<dagon_> :P
<zChris> Hoho fan va värdelöst :P
<dataviruset> på en server...
<dagon_> jag skulle chansa på att du får ett ganska rent system, bind, iptables och så där
<dagon_> har aldrig riktigt reflekterat över begreppet
<zChris> Basic Ubuntu Server och Ubuntu Server kan man installera
<zChris> bra där
<zChris> dagon_, hjälp mig att hitta definitionen :P
<zChris> Eller åtminstone skillnaden
<dataviruset> fanken vad snabb den där ubuntu-installationen är egentligen :)
<zChris> Mot tidigare installationer?
<dataviruset> mjä, över huvud taget. jämfört med windows server, hihi
<zChris> Börja inte ...
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag tror jag har hittat nåt
<zChris> Link!
<dagon_> You can install a basic Ubuntu Server, or install Ubuntu Server as part of a Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.
<dagon_> http://ngenness.blogspot.com/2010/08/linux-ubuntu-server-1004-chapter-1.html
<dataviruset> ah
<zChris> dagon_, hmm?
<zChris> ska dra ner ubuntu 10 10 och undersöka
<zChris> Aha men dåså
<zChris> SÃ¥ de var inte Ubuntu basiv server och Ubuntu server :P
<zChris> Blir det nån belnder nu då dagon_?
<dagon_> inte just nu
<dagon_> pillar lite med min laptop
<dagon_> efter det kanske :)
<zChris> :P
<zChris> Tänkte eftersom maxjezy är sleeping :P
<maxjezy> jasså
<zChris> Jasså du lever du också :P
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> sitter och pillar lite blender
<dagon_> maxjezy: kan du prova att renderera androiden med yafaray?
<maxjezy> dagon_, min scen?
<dagon_> mm
<maxjezy> kolla min senaste rendering http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VL_IBkU8A5Y/TWHSqQzuhII/AAAAAAAABEw/qbS1c5m4TCo/s1600/DARKLINUXTHEME.png
<dagon_> tjusigt :)
<lowbowz> Mörkt foto.
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VL_IBkU8A5Y/TWHSqQzuhII/AAAAAAAABEw/qbS1c5m4TCo/s1600/DARKLINUXTHEME.png
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> gjort om bloggen lite
<maxjezy> bilderna syns bättre nu
<maxjezy> dagon_, du måste fixa en 3D blogg
<lowbowz> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YJXORClhUrE/TWAEBbnI4sI/AAAAAAAABDo/N0eiDyejAm4/s1600/IMGP1090.JPG
<lowbowz> Fett bra 3D-rendering.
<maxjezy> som dagbok över din framfart i blender
<maxjezy> LOL
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> "Du pillade nog på dig själv igår"
<lowbowz> Bra linsliknande stil.
<lowbowz> Men väldigt fjuttig dator och enorm högtalare.
<maxjezy> datorn är tung!
<dagon_> maxjezy: en av mina favoriter :D http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TS0UcSaqCQI/AAAAAAAAA6c/Sxc3fYgte2M/s1600/testlambo2.jpg
<maxjezy> :)
<lowbowz> Ser ut som cellshading från 2002.
<maxjezy> lowbowz, din mamma såg ut så 2002
<lowbowz> Jag vet att du suger negerkuk, men vad knullar röv?
<dagon_> gillar denna också http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSZUhddtDLI/AAAAAAAAA5w/-7eEpni7Fdc/s1600/default.png
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du luxrender?
<maxjezy> gör ett glas och rendera isf
<maxjezy> din dator har ju speed
<dagon_> tyvärr inte
<dagon_> hur/var fixar jag?
<maxjezy> kolla in på blendercookie
<maxjezy> de har en tutorial hur man fixar det stabilt
<maxjezy> http://www.blendercookie.com/2011/02/10/tip-easy-luxrender-install/
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag försöker få en riktigt plastig look och jag tror att jag ställt in materialet rätt
<dagon_> jag tror att jag kan lösa resten med ljussättning
<maxjezy> renderar min android i yafaray nu
<maxjezy> med clayrender
<maxjezy> seeegt
<maxjezy> ska ta en fixa på 5 minuter så det får göra klart
<dagon_> ska kika lite poker after dark
<zChris> Hatar att var trött och inte kan sova :<
<lowbowz> Vad kallar man det när en serveradmin tar ut lön?
<lowbowz> ROOT-avdrag! XD XD XD
<lowbowz> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHHHHAHAHAH!
<zChris> :(
<lowbowz> zChris: Har du ingen humor?
<lowbowz> Bästa skämtet på år och dar.
<zChris> Who are you and why are you here!
<lowbowz> Mongo.
<larsemil> morrnz
<dagon_> morning
<antii> m,0rn
<jonasbjork> m.orn.ing
<Coffe> jag har addat en route manuellt , men den försvinner.. hur lägger man in en route , så den blir static ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: finns en fil som du skriver in det
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> Coffe: du kan lägga till dina static routes i /etc/network/interfaces
<Coffe> Barre,  jag har ju dom där :)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: service network restart eller liknande
<Barre> bamsefar: tjena, hade du pongat eller pingat mig? (kom inte ihåg om det var jag som sökte dig) :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det var jag som sökte dig.
<Barre> Coffe: men de ska ju inte försvinna, eller vad menar du? hur ser in interfaces ut?
<Barre> bamsefar: var det länge sen?
<Coffe> Barre, kan ha ett syntax fel i den
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, ett tag.
<Barre> har inte haft datorn i gång på LÄNGE
<bamsefar> Vafan
<Coffe> Barre,  up route add 79.136.103.82 ppp1 <--- den har jag
<Barre> Coffe: den ser inte fullständig ut ju..
<Coffe> Barre,  fungerar i console :)
<Coffe> dagens bästa vi tips: --> :w !sudo tee %
<Barre> Coffe: har du provat att sätta den som post-up och pre-down på själva interfacet istället?
<Barre> bamsefar: vad det något speciellt, eller bara snacksugen? :)
<Coffe> Barre,  det har jag inte . problemet är att jag vet inte vad interfacet har för ip innan.
 * Barre har svårt att förstå vad som skall uppnås
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kommer inte ihåg. ;)
<Barre> då var det inget viktigt..
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> Barre,  med de jag pillar med ?
<Barre> Coffe: mmm..
<Coffe> Barre,  jag har 2 ppp interface på servern i kina, det ena ska routas till vårt kontor, så vpn kopplingen går över det interfacet
<Coffe> Barre,  så vad har du för mäster lösning på det
<Barre> Coffe: men borde då inte ditt kontors-nät och tillhörande nätmask stå med i ditt rout add kommando?
<Barre> Coffe: eller har jag misstörstått något?
<Coffe> Barre,  nej. för när routen är klar. så startar jag ju vpn , som då går över den route . å sedan skapar de andra routes , när den är ansluten
<Barre> Coffe: m.a.o. så är jag uppenbarligen inte alls rätt person att hjälpa dig :) sorry för att jag tagit upp din tid
<Coffe> Barre, du upptar aldrig min tid, utan stort tack för din vilja att försöka hjälpa mig
<Coffe> en annan lösning skulle ju vara att lösa , så brandväggen hanterar bägge interfacen, och inkommande VPN tunnel styrs auto till rätt interface
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag tänkte kanske dyka ner en dag i nästa vecka
<larsemil> bamsefar: får jag göra studiebesök på ditt jobb?
<delhage> morrn
<larsemil> delhage: god morgon!
<peppis> Morn
<Coffe> tjena larsemil  å delhage
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hrrm, det är nog inte så roligt. :P
<Coffe> om jag knyter upp eth0:1 till en ipadress i samma range som eth0 , behöver man då lägga till en route till ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Nä
<larsemil> bamsefar: jo det tror jag! :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: HAr du aldrig sett ett sunkigt kontor förr? :P
<larsemil> bamsefar: har ni ingen hall eller spännande?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ingen egen.
<t^> winamp » Jönssonligan :: 02:10
<realubot> Teckensnittet i 10.10 är helt klat snyggare än i 10.04, tycker jag.
<larsemil> bamsefar: nej då kanske det inte är så kul
<larsemil>  ❤♡♥
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag orkar inte åka till hallen i onödan.
<arand> realubot: Jag är tveksam till ubuntu font, tycker den lutar lite åt comic sans.
<Barre> wget ftp://ftp.eu.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/4.8/amd64/cd48.iso
<kodein> do not want
<virtuald> barre: har de officiella iso-avbildningar nu?
<kodein> det har de väl haft ett tag.
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> senast jag gav mig på openbsd hade de bara en disk image… alltså diskett
<kodein> jag föredrar att nätboota rubb nuförtiden :)
<Barre> virtuald: vet inte, tänkte ladda ner och kolla vad det va
<virtuald> 8-]
<Barre> virtuald: jupps, det finns både install och boot cd
<realubot> arand: Jo, kanske. Jag tycker spontant att den känns skönare för ögat än i 10.04.
<realubot> Ingår hela bash i cygwin? Eller saknas delar av kommandon och funktioner i bash?
<vacum> urk. cygwin
<realubot> vacum: Varför gillar du inte cygwin?
<zChris> vacum, fan sitter du på irc för? du ska ut och jobba! :P
<vacum> för att man kör windows i botten
<vacum> zChris: haha
<vacum> zChris: lunch ffs!
<zChris> driftar du några windows servrar vacum?
<vacum> ja
<vacum> en bunt
<zChris> är du certad?
<vacum> ja
<vacum> kommer inte ihåg på vad
<vacum> plöjde lite prov för ett par år sedan
<zChris> smidigt :P
<realubot> Ja, varför sitter ni här? Ni ska jobba!
<antii> realubot: ser du vad du gjorde nu!
<cHarNe2> realubot: jobba? jag har semester :D
<speedxcore> gah har problem med en sshfs koppling..
<speedxcore> om whoami stämmer.. borde den köra den nyckel jag har .ssh
<ePax> speedxcore: Har du kopierat nyckeln till andra datorn?
<speedxcore> min public ligger på andra datorns authorized_keys... ja
<ePax> speedxcore: Den ska nog inge ligga där utan i mappen .ssh
<ePax> Har jag för mig det.
<ePax> speedxcore: Har du kopierat nyckelnt med ssh-copy-id user@host?
<speedxcore> ePax: nä har kört via en webgui
<speedxcore> är en webhost
<ePax> Ok.
<ePax> Kopiera den då med ssh så som jag skrev
<ePax> Från den datorn sär du har nyckel till andra datorn som ska ha nyckeln.
<ePax> där*
<speedxcore> hmm
<speedxcore> verkar inte funka
<speedxcore> kanske pga webhost
<speedxcore> permission denied på ssh-copy-id
<ePax> Då så
<speedxcore> har kört copypasta
<speedxcore> till en textbox hos host
<ePax> men kan du ssha till webhost.... fattar inte ens vad det är... webhotell?
<speedxcore> mjo
<speedxcore> kan ej ssha
<ePax> finns ssh överhuvudtaget på webhotellet?
<speedxcore> jo
<speedxcore> men bara sshfs
<ePax> sshfs verkar enbart envändas för att mounta filsystem eller filer
<speedxcore> jo
<ePax> speedxcore: prova med att göra omvänt.... om du nu har ssh på din webhotell... gör en nyckel (om den nu går) på din webhotell och kopiera den hem
<ePax> Men det kanske inte går eftersom det är sshfs
<speedxcore> nä ska gå
<speedxcore> inte van att göra omvänt..
<speedxcore> ska lära mig =)
<ePax> men för att det ska gå så ska du "sshd" vilket är ssh servern
<speedxcore> den klarar att skapa keys
<speedxcore> om servern gör ett nytt nyckel par till mig.. då är det väl private jag ska ha hos mig lämpligen?
<speedxcore> tänker jag fel?
<ePax> OM den klarar av att skapa nyckeln då är det bara att kopiera den så som jag sa till klienten.
<speedxcore> har  en public nu från servern.
<speedxcore> var ska jag lägga på min client?
<speedxcore> authorized_keys?
<ePax> <ePax> speedxcore: Har du kopierat nyckelnt med ssh-copy-id user@host?
<ePax> gör bara det
<ePax> PÃ¥ servern skriver du ssh-copy-id dinuser@dindator-hemma
<speedxcore> kan inte skriva nåt på servern
<speedxcore> har inte shell
<speedxcore> ska skaffa mig
<speedxcore> går via en webgui
<Barre> men, det är väl inte servern som skall ansluta till klienten?
<speedxcore> nej
<speedxcore> jag ska ansluta till servern
<speedxcore> är van att ta min public och slänga in på servern
<speedxcore> nu har servern via webgui skapat en id_dsa
<speedxcore> som jag känner mig lite osäker var den ska placeras i min client
<speedxcore> tips?
<Barre> då behöver du ju inte skapa en ny nyckel på servern och kopiera den till klienten, utan kopiera din publika nyckeldel till servern med ssh-copy-id, då läggs den på rätt ställe
<speedxcore> får inte använda ssh-copy-id
<speedxcore> har inte sheel
<speedxcore> shell
<Barre> speedxcore: med går det att kopiera in den publika nyckeln via webgui då?
<Barre> speedxcore: den publika nyckeln brukarju ligga i ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<speedxcore> jo precis
<speedxcore> det går.. men verkar inte bita på servern..  hmm
<speedxcore> Barre: ska försöka lite till
<speedxcore> vad kan annars vara fel.. får reset by peer
<speedxcore> har för mig att jag kunda mounta sshfs förut
<speedxcore> kan det vara nån gammal process som ligger och skräpar?
<Barre> speedxcore: om du försöker montera med debug på sshfs så kanske du får något vettigt felmeddelande?
<speedxcore> sshfs -debug?
<Barre> speedxcore: -o sshfs_debug
<Barre> speedxcore: det är inte så att du har monterat med curlftps tidigare, och råkat blanda ihop dem?
<Barre> eller curlftpfs even
<speedxcore> nejdå
<Richiie_> Hej jag tänkte fråga är det någon som känner till något bra program till Ubbe som kan recovera Deleted files, om man av misstag tagit bort filer med rm kommandot?
<kodein> tyvärr, men jag skulle nog vilja påstå att du är till största delen rökt.
<Richiie_> kodein: det är så alltså ? :P
<Richiie_> så alla dessa program scalpel / foremost etc, kmr inte gå?
<Richiie_> var egentligen inte så värst viktiga filer var en del skolarbeten o annat, typ bra dokumenterade Pdfäer
<Richiie_> pdf'er*
<kodein> tja, det är väl värt ett försök, men jag skulle inte sätta alltför mycket hopp till det: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-recover-deleted-filesdata-in-ubuntu-linux/
<kodein> tyvärr är det vettigast att vara ute i förberedande syfte och säkerhetskopiera ofta och regelbundet.
<Richiie_> jo den länken provade jag med över natten.
<Richiie_> men det funkade inte de där scalpel.
<Richiie_> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZiMxBGb3o&feature=related
<Richiie_> Den där däremot verkar det va lite drag i, "Foremost"
<ePax> Richiie_: wtf
<Richiie_> ePax: haha va händer?
<Mrs_UkuleleSolen> Hej..?
<ePax> ehm.... min router börjar då mig på nerverna :S
<ePax> Richiie_: Har du ingen kopia på viktig data?
<realubot> Äntligen lyckades jag ansluta till XP i Cygwin och sshd. :S
<realubot> Richiie_: Du ska inte skriva till disken iaf. Då finns risken att du skriver över utrymmet men om du bara har tagit bort filen och systemet inte har hunnit göra så mycket mer så går det kanske att rädda filen. Ett tips är att boota från en Live CD så att din hårddisk inte används. Därefter installerar du något program för att rädda raderade filer. Tänk på att om du har krypteradHemkatalog så må
<Richiie_> realubot: vad måste jag då?
<Richiie_> Har faktiskt det, så ja vad måste jag då, Mi amigo? :)
<realubot> Richiie_: Då måste du ha en kod för att låsa upp disken. Normalt låser du upp disken när du loggar in men om du bootar en Ubuntu Live så måste du ha en lååång nyckel som du får en fråga om att skapa det första du gör efter en installation av Ubuntu. Det här gäller OM du har valt krypterad Hemkatalog under Ubuntus installation.
<Richiie_> realubot: jepp alright
<Richiie_> men vilket recovery program är värt o köra på då? är ju som en djungel om man gör en google sökning.
<realubot> Richiie_: Du måste boota Ubuntu Live från CD/USB. Därefter monterar du partitionen som read only och så får du försöka återskapa raderade filer med något program från Live CD.
<Richiie_> realubot: förvisso måste jag säga att de var jävligt skönt dock att de hände
<realubot> Richiie_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Richiie_> hade fullt med filer på skrivbordet nu blev de åtmindstonde lite ordning och reda på Skrivbordet
<Richiie_> :)
<realubot> Richiie_: "Shut down the affected machine as soon as possible, and restart it from a LiveCD or LiveUSB. Be certain that the "live" cd does not automatically mount any partition or swap space. "
<realubot> "You should NOT write to the failed device, as it can worsen a hardware failure, and overwrite existant data in case of lost files. "
<Richiie_> aa
<Philip5> dagon_: ping!
<Richiie_> fast jag måste bara säga, den där dokumentationen var inte bra alls, det handlade mest om man sabbat sin grub eller råkat ta bort någon fungerande kernel osv
<Richiie_> Inte om själva File Recovery
<realubot> Richiie_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract%20individual%20files%20from%20recovered%20image
<Richiie_> realubot: Foremest verkar va det som gäller iaf,
<realubot> Richiie_: Den jag postade handlade om att återskapa raderade partitioner, skadade hårddiskar och förlorade filer.
<Richiie_> fast de kommer bli sjukt jobbigt den verkar recovera allt
<Richiie_> yes, där ja :)
<realubot> Richiie_: Om du vet filtyperna så blir det lättare: sudo foremost -t jpg -i /dev/hda -o /recovery/foremost
<realubot> Richiie_: När du är klar med recovery så kan du ju läsa om backup här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Richiie_: Det finns ett tjusigt sätt att dölja filer på Skrivbordet i Ubuntu. Så slitter du radera filerna nästa gång du vill ha rent och snyggt. ;) http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/hide-show-desktop-icons-in-linux-using.html
<Richiie_> hehe
<Richiie_> ja hur som helst shit happens tror dock inte jag raderade något super viktigt, men ja det blev ju en del filer som försvann värsta är när man sitter o tänker vad egentligen som försvann och man inte minns exakt
<Richiie_> då är det illa.
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag i stugan!
<realubot> Finns det inget "smartare" system än dyndns för att binda en dynamisk ip?
<realubot> Jo. Jag kan ju dela ut ip:t och hämta det automatiskt med wget eller något...
<phnom> realubot: Dela ut IPt? Du skriver det automagiskt i en textwil med cron och sen scp:ar den till maskinen där du behöver det, bara för att upptäcka att du behöver dyndns för att kunna scpa det från maskinen du vill komma åt?
<larsemil> realubot: dyndns är ju skitsmidigt. om du menar just tjänsten dyndns så finns den ju hos både loopia och binero
<realubot> phnom: Dela ut på en webbserver t.ex.
<realubot> Köra hostname -I på maskin A. Dela ut med webb/ftp-server på maskin A. Hämta med wget på maskin B i ett skript.
<realubot> DÃ¥ slipper man dyndns.
<phnom> :S
<realubot> Det är bara en idé.
<phnom> Hur kommer du åt maskin A från maskin B om IPt har ändrats?
<realubot> Åh nej. :(
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Det var för bra för att vara sant.
<phnom> lol
<phnom> Använd dyndns istället, det är smidigt.
<phnom> Om man har en load som ligger på > 2*antalet kärnor, borde inte burken vara fantastiskt seg då?
<kodein> beror på vad för load det är
<larsemil> realubot: jag hade en egen lösning ett tag, att en tredje maskin, som hade statiskt ip fick reda på ipadresserna och således kunde berätta, men dyndns gör ju det fast smidigare
<phnom> kodein: avg. load på 1/5/15 minuter
<phnom> alla låg mellan 4-5 alldeles nyss, cpuload ~20% på båda kärnorna
<kodein> phnom: ja, men det är liksom olika sorters load inbakat i siffran. det är ju inte bara cpu-cyklar, utan även io-wait i största allmänhet
<phnom> har ingen hyperthreading heller, så allt över 2 borde vara riktigt dåligt om jag förstått load rätt
<phnom> kodein: Aha
<kodein> om man t.ex. har en kass och instabil jäkla usb-hårddisk så kan man ju få en load på, säg, 700 utan att andra operationer än just de mot den disken påverkas nämnvärt
<phnom> Gäller det sshfs-mounts också?
<Slartibart> Alltså.. Rader från dmesg med "ufw block input ... src=annan_ip dst=min_ip .. spt=53 dpt=50000".. Det betyder att nån annans dns har försökt ansluta till min dator, eller hur?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> (@phnom)
<phnom> Då är det nog den som spökar då...
<realubot> larsemil: Jo, men då gör du bara dyndns jobb.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tänkte en fungerande lösning med bara två datorer inblandade.
<realubot> larsemil: Det går säkert med en maillösning. Där man använder gmail och något kommando i Terminalen för att hämta mail från gamil-kontot.
<realubot> larsemil: Men det är ju lika mycket "fusk" som dyndns.
 * realubot förstår inte riktigt vad top säger.
<phnom> realubot: Din metod fuskar ju lika mycket fast åt andra hållet :P istället för att pusha ip-ändringen så pollar du den, vilket inte riktigt funkar :P
<realubot> phnom: Min första lösning ja?
<realubot> phnom: Fördelen var att bara två datorer och inte någon tredjepartslösning är inblandad. Nackdelen var att den inte fungerade.
<phnom> Hehe
<phnom> Ganska stor nackdel ;)
<realubot> Jo.
<phnom> om din andra dator har fast IP åt alla håll och kanter så kan du ju bara göra ett cronjob som pushar upp IPt på den
<realubot> phnom: Jo. Nu har inte någon fast ip. Bredbandsbolagets dynamiska ip.
<realubot> Det här är inte ett stort problem. Jag funderade bara lite på om det inte gick att komma runt dyndns.
<phnom> Det går, fast det måste nog alltid vara en dator med ett fast ip inblandad.
<phnom> Om man inte kan köra en DNS på nåt magiskt sätt, eller hur de nu gör för att behandla urler/hostnames på Internet.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> phnom: Det räcker att dom inte är avstängda samtidigt. Och att båda pushar ip till varandra.
<realubot> Det blir problem om datorerna byter ip samtidigt...
<realubot> Dator A stänger ner men har ip på dator B som är på lagrat. När dator A startar pushar den det nya ip:t till dator B som har lagrat ip:t på dator A om dator B byter ip.
<realubot> Aja.
<maxjezy> Philip5, jalla
<delhage> vad är bästa sättet att installera via en usb-sticka?
<delhage> ta live-ison och skriva ner?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> live är ju nice så man kommer igång snabbt
<delhage> och hur gör man det från icke-ubuntu? (fedora i detta fall)
<realubot> delhage: Du har ju program i Ubuntu för att skapa Ubuntu Live USB.
<delhage> unetbootin?
<maxjezy> delhage, testa skapa en liveusb med unetbootin
<delhage> oki
<realubot> delhage: Startup Disk Creator
<realubot> delhage: Om du använder Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> realubot, fedora
<realubot> Aha.
<delhage> realubot: som sagt, jag har fedora
<realubot> Unetbootin då?
<delhage> tack
<delhage> yep, installerar
<realubot> Mm, det brukar fungera.
<maxjezy> delhage, varför inte kubuntu då?
<maxjezy> :)
<delhage> varför?
<maxjezy> jag har gett upp med gnome känns det som
<maxjezy> kubuntu känns mycket mer nutida
<maxjezy> och användarvänligare
<maxjezy> sen är det snabbare också på min dator känns det som :)
<delhage> det är väl bara att installera KDE i efterhand
<delhage> i så fall
<maxjezy> delhage, javisst
<maxjezy> funderar dock på att rensa min dator
<maxjezy> har 150 gb använt
<maxjezy> inga filmer knappt
<maxjezy> iofs en del bilder
<maxjezy> vet inte vart all plats gått
<maxjezy> antar ubuntu tar sin del också
<maxjezy> eftersom jag har gnome med
<maxjezy> och lite program installerat
<maxjezy> jaja, syndaflood där nästan
<delhage> detta är till min flickvän
<maxjezy> KDE känns mer flickvän
<delhage> hon behöver typ bara openoffice och nät
<maxjezy> påminner ju lite mer om windows fast med linux som stabilitet
<maxjezy> jag tror gnome är lite mer för att se hacker ut
<maxjezy> i nån 90 tals film
<realubot> delhage: Varför kör du med Fedora om man får fråga?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hacker är CLI med grön text på svart bakgrund. ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns ju ett tema till KDE som gör att program från Ubuntu smälter in i KDE.
<delhage> realubot: för att jag gillar den bäst och har kört redhatliknande sen mitten av 90-talet
<delhage> plus att jag jobbar med rhel
<realubot> delhage: Ok, då så.
<ztripez> jag har 5 luks crypterade diskar, de ligger med i crypttaben, men när jag botar om utan quiet och splash så fortsätter booten utan att jag hinner att skriva in lösenorden
 * realubot har tråkigt.
 * arand har kul på realubots bekostnad
<realubot> arand: Jaha. Vad gör du som är så kul då?
<Chewtoy> Arrgh! Någon som vet något annat sätt än xinput set-int-prop för att ända y-axeln för en mus?
<Chewtoy> xinput tycker inte att jag använder rätt namn på min mus, trots att den själv spottar ut det namnet vid xinput -list
<Chewtoy> Hrrmm.. Borde kunna göra det i xorg.conf
<Chewtoy> Nehe... morr.
<t^> någon som vet hur man spoofar macadress på desire hd
<t^> telenor är i farten tamefan kukjävel igen
<t^> :I
<cahoot> lämna dina verbala spyor utanför
<t^> tel***r menar du ? :)
<yeager> lugn nu...
<Chewtoy> Tips till folk som tänkt bygga sin egna trackball: Använd inte en Terratec Mystify Mamba. xinput kan inte ta några kommandon för den, för den känner inte igen namnet.
<Hoxx> hoppla, e de möjligt att få igång steam chatten via ubuntu?
<t^> Chewtoy haru byggt egen trackball ?
<Chewtoy> t^: Jepp.
<Chewtoy> Jag hade tråkigt.
<t^> fränt :O finns projektet så man kan tjuvkika någonstanns ?
<Chewtoy> Blev precis klar. Ska hämta en kamera så kan du få kika.
<Chewtoy> Väldigt simpelt; Optisk mus + deodorantkula. :)
<t^> om det inte är till besvär, vore roligt att se :D
<t^> haha körde du med deokula ^^
<t^> trodde du slaktat nå gammalt jättekullager eller något
<Norrland> t^: bättre med lite deokladd än gammalt kullagerfett ;P
<t^> true ^^
<Chewtoy> Luktar bättre iaf. :P
<t^> haha men en rostfri välpolerat kula som kanske vilade mot nå rejäla kullager och sensorer hade ju vart fränt ? :D
<Chewtoy> Jag ville egentligen ha en gammal kulmus, men hade ingen.
<t^> hade en kulmus som va halvoptiskt förut
<t^> axlarna som kulan gick emot avlästes optiskt ^^
<t^> råkade gå sönder i en misslyckad quakematch dock
<Chewtoy> Coolt.
<Chewtoy> Inte att den gick sönder, men hur den fungerade.
<t^> haha jao riktigt fränt
<t^> den va mycket bättre än kulmöss med den äldre tekniken
<Chewtoy> Nu har man ju laser, inte alls lika coolt.
<t^> nee men skönt att slippa stopp i driften pga t.ex katthår :D
<Chewtoy> t^: http://www.kwikpiks.com/files/111/Trackball/
<t^> daem vilken grym :D kör du me den nu ?
<Chewtoy> Har den till min dator i sängen.
<Chewtoy> Rätt jobbigt att den går åt vänster när man drar åt höger dock. :/
<t^> haha jaha är den inverted ;D
<Chewtoy> Mm. Och xinput vill inte hitta musen när jag ska ändra leden.
<Chewtoy> Men den kan printa att den är inkopplad.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jolla
<t^> kanske man också ska bygga nå konstigt
<Chewtoy> Lite sur är jag att jag lyckades förstöra kretsarna för scrollen.
<t^> hittade en skitfin elektrisk kolv på återvinningen som jag tänkte fixa automatisk dörr till balkongen med
<t^> man vill ju inte köra hydralik eller neumatik i en lägenhet ;P
<Chewtoy> Hehe
<t^> kanske man ska köra sensorer istället för mekaniska stängd/öppen
<Chewtoy> Det är roligt att bygga saker minsann. :)
<t^> mm
<t^> vill ju inte gibba hundarna heller
<t^> kolven klarar säkert 400kg
<Chewtoy> Då får man fler hundar. :)
<t^> ^^
<Chewtoy> Men ja. Ska nog ta och bygga en till trackball när nästa deo tar slut. :P
<Chewtoy> Ska försöka se till att inte pajja scrollen då.
<t^> lika bra det :D roligt bygge :P
<Chewtoy> Man ska ju återvinna när man väl kan. :)
<t^> ska du inte bygga någon annan typ av inmatning då ?
<t^> kanske nå joystick ?
<t^> du flyttar en platta i olika axlar med en liten pinne ? :D
<t^> som att man flyttar musmattan och inte musen
<Chewtoy> Jag 'håller på' att bygga ett tangentbord också. Men behöver en vinkelslip så jag kan kapa lite plåt. Sen måste jag fixa någon typ av kontroller som jag kan programera och se till att jag kan använda det.
<Haffe> Du behöver skicka en scancode typ.
<Chewtoy> För tangentbordet?
<Chewtoy> Jag behöver skicka flera!
<Chewtoy> Men det är ett bygge som får återupptas när man inte har halsfluss.
<t^> intressant det där. du får lära dig allt Chewtoy så kan du hjälpa mig sedan :D
<Chewtoy> t^: Jag försöker. ;)
<Chewtoy> Men man får så lite tid när man har massa skola och jobb som man måste göra också.
<Chewtoy> Man måste se till att ta vara på tiden man är sjuk.
<t^> haah jo ^^
<Chewtoy> Så  t^. Vad har du byggt för kul? :)
<t^> läste på nå hemautomationsforum förut om nå kille som hade ett fint program där han får input från tempsensorer, grafer på rörelse osv osv i hela hemmet rakt i mobilen
<t^> mest onödiga och första bygget va en saftmaskin
<t^> använde en gammal skrivare som relä och körde akvariepump som portionerade ut saft genom en låda på typ 40kg
<Chewtoy> Hååå? Låter rätt nice. :P
<t^> skolprojekt i 6an hehe
<t^> jevligt onödigt men det va fränt
<t^> fungerar ju på alla nätverk osv om man tar en skrivare :D
<Chewtoy> Kunde man skicka kommandon till den så den började blanda saft? :D
<t^> va en behållare som va inlåst så folk inte skulle kunna sno saften / goda drycken
<t^> så fick man köra password för att köra nätverksskrivare
<Chewtoy> "make && pour saft"
<t^> så vare tabell för hur mkt saft / skrivar ark man skulle dra ut hehe
<Chewtoy> Hahah, fett nice!
<t^> hade nog inte klarat att bygga på så många andra vis i den tidiga åldern hehe
<t^> gått och fantiserat om att bygga nå onödigt på nå krångligt avancerat vis
<Chewtoy> Ju krångligare ju mer lär man sig. :P
<t^> t.ex massa lägessensorer och kanske våg som bryter vid moment vid stängning av min balkongdörr
<t^> hade vart ballt
<t^> om den typ kännde med våg som läser moment om man har en liten stackars hund emellan
<t^> och om den jobbar under ganska hög hastighet
<Chewtoy> Du kan ju ta en fotocell som brytare. Om något är ivägen kan man inte stänga.
<t^> är ju inget spel på kolven så om man har bra sensorer och hög driftsäkerhet borde man kunna sätta handen emellan så ska den bryta :D
<t^> tror mera på att sätta någon momentläsare till axeln som ska trycka dörren
<t^> är det skit på listen eller liknande knölar man ju sönder mekaniken annars
<Chewtoy> Mh. Sant. Måste ju hålla det rent.
<t^> kör man med någon typ av momentläsning så blir det ju ingen gibbning av hundarna eller att man förstör något
<pirx> hallåj! måste man göra ngt i ubuntu lucid för att den ska bry sig om /etc/hosts?
<pirx> http://pastebin.com/axuG9qvK
<t^> kolla på svt2 dom har byggt en robothand och mappar hjärnan på nå gosse
<t^> sådan skulle man haft
<t^> är nog dyrt bygge
<Chewtoy> Robotproteser har en tendens att vara det. :P
<Chewtoy> Aeh... Jag vill bygga en till ROV känner jag.
<t^> undra hur man plockar ut inputs från skallen direkt
<t^> även om det bara är 1 eller 0 så äre ju fränt
<ah-berg> pirx,  testat ping ?
<pirx> ping och traceroute gav 1.2.3.4
<ah-berg> jo host verkar inte bry sig om /etc/hosts
<Chewtoy> t^: Ofta när det gäller händer, armar, ben och liknande så brukar man ju koppla sensorerna till närmaste nerv. Så de brukar ju sitta rätt nära själva protesen.
<t^> bara smeta i elektroder här och där i armen och jaga olika inputs då ?
<t^> ^^
<t^> vore schysst om man kunde styra belysningen här hemma genom viljekraft bara
<t^> skryta för grabbarna på hifiklubben
<Chewtoy> Hahah
<Haffe> Alltid något att göra.
<Chewtoy> Mja. Om du lyckas hitta en nerv som du kan koppla en sensor till, och sen koppla den sensorn till en trådlös strömbrytare så kan du ju görat.
<Chewtoy> Kan du sitta och blinka med lamporna när du fiser. :)
<t^> vill ju inte gå direkt på nerver
<t^> utan mera kanske köra sensorer genom pannband
<t^> och när jag tänker på olika saker så får jag olika värden
<t^> + eventghost + tellstick så äre klart :D
<t^> kanske går att låna av sjukvården ?
<Chewtoy> Fråga snällt. :P
<t^> tänk att gå runt med ett super pannband som man styr hemmet med
<t^> trådlös lösning mellan sensor och server blir nog problem också iof
<Haffe> t^: Jag skulle föredra ett system som redan visste vad jag ville innan jag visste det.
<pirx> flera forskningsprojekt med miljoner och miljoner i anslag lyckas på sin höjd styra muspekaren, men du fixar nog ihop ngt bättre:)
<t^> haha det vore skoj
<t^> pirx ska ju bara vara on och off
<t^> tänker ju inte försöka dimmra lamporna ;D
<pirx> ah!
<pirx> man skulle faktiskt känna sig lite cyborg
<t^> det hade vart fränt
<pirx> jäkla ubuntu, varför funkar inte hosts-filen!!!
<t^> fast utrustning som man läser hjärnvågor med är säkert inte gratis och säkert skrymmande :I
<t^> gå på nerver eller t.ex köra två elektroder på varsinn sida av en muskel är ju inte lika fränt
<cHarNe2> pirx: jasså? inte?
<pirx> ja med host-kommandot och chrome
<pirx> ping och traceroute använder den
<cHarNe2> pirx: chrome gör vad den själv känner för
<pirx> tror inte att den använder en egen dns-lib
<pirx> har det alltid varit såhär, eller har ngt ändrats?
<Norrland> pirx, kolla chrome settings, finns någon inställning för namnuppslagning som gör att den använder egna namnservrar ifall den inte hittar med pc'ns specifierade
<maxjezy> :P
<antii> :F
<t^> ge mig ett cyborgpannband
<t^> :D
<speakman> Någon som vet vad som är förbättrat i Sandy Bridge bortom flyttalsberäkningar (grafikrelaterade sådana)?
<Philip5> menar du cpu eller gpu-delen av sandy bridge?
<speakman> cpu antar jag
<speakman> Har ju beställt en Xeon W3680 (som aldrig verkar komma) men snart kommer ju 8-kärniga Xeons baserade på Sandy Bridge så man undrar jag om man ska avvakta trots allt.
<speakman> Men jag gissar att man lär få upp med stora plånboken också. Och då kan det ju kvitta.
<kodein> skräddaren får sy upp ett par nya spenderbyxor? ;)
<Haffe> Sälja en njure eller 3.
<speakman> Funderar på att skicka ut någon kollega på malmskillnadsgatan, men vem skulle vilja ha dom gamlingarna? Själv får man nog betala för att stå där.
<Haffe> speakman: Lider du av samma problem som de flesta?
<Haffe> Hur lyckas man sälja något som man har svårt att ge bort?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping
<speakman> Är det någon här som har koll på hur git och kerneln utvecklas med git? alltså hur bidrag ramlar från "pu"-branchen via "next" ner till "master"?
<maxjezy> Philip5, pong
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<maxjezy> Philip5, gissa
<Philip5> maxjezy: ser du något nytt/speciellt med den här bilden?? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/sfxqw3o8/Blender_048.png
<Philip5> du byter blöjor?!
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur hörde du det?
<maxjezy> 2.56.2
<maxjezy> i guess
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är så klarsynt!
<jonasbjork> kväll
<Philip5> tjena mannen
<Philip5> hur gick det med gentoo och kde?
<jonasbjork> håller på fortfarande ;)
<Philip5> lol, man får inte ha bråttom
<jonasbjork> som server är gentoo enklare än det här
<jonasbjork> inte ens fått igång mitt wlan än
<jonasbjork> och inget ljud
<jonasbjork> men kde är snabbt iaf
<pinghu> hej är det någon här som vet hur jag kan köra en .exe fil som är en bot min vän gjort till ett webbläsarspel på linux? boten är gjord för windows egentligen och det funkade inte under wine.  10.10
<pinghu> testar på #ubuntu istället
<x_link> Philip5: Du kör med kTorrent va?
<Philip5> inte nu för tiden. jag brukar köra med transmission
<x_link> Okej, provade det för ett bra tag sedan. Kommer ihåg att jag inte gillade det alls.
<x_link> Philip5: Är det något speciellt som Transmission har som du saknar i ktorrent, eller du gillar bara det bättre?
<speakman> pinghu: det beror nog väldigt mycket på HUR programmet är skrivet
<pinghu> du menar språk?
<speakman> nej, hur den är skriven att interagera med webbspelet
<speakman> Språk kan också vara en faktor. Är den skriver för .Net så går den att köra under Mono istället för Wine
<pinghu> borde väl gå att öppna upp .exe filen på något sätt
<pinghu> och läsa
<speakman> Nej normalt inte
<pinghu> men frågan är vilket språk en 18årig kille som lärt sig kodning på egen hand använder
<speakman> nej inte nödvändigtvis
<Philip5> x_link: nja, mest att transmission är resurssnålare men har ändå det jag behöver
<speakman> om du frågar honom hur hans program interagerar med webbspelet så kan det räcka
<pinghu> hm, kan inte få tag i honom speciellt lätt
<speakman> Källkoden då?
<pinghu> har bara .exe filen tyvär
<pinghu> kanske borde testa mono
<speakman> Philip5: x_link: Deluge är grymt smidigt och flexibelt annars.
<speakman> pinghu: du kan testa Mono, men funkar inte det blir det ganska svårt att lösa utan att veta mer.
<speakman> pinghu: vilket webbspel är det det rör sig om?
<pinghu> Tribalwars.net
<pinghu> har spelat mycket tidigare så min vän som också spelat frågade om jag ville vara med på han och en kille jag känner sen tidigares projekt som är att göra en bot
<speakman> Är det flash-baserat?
<pinghu> tror det är textbaserat
<speakman> spelet?
<pinghu> ah
<pinghu> jag kan spela det utan några som helst flash plugin
<speakman> Det kan ju hända att programmet pratar HTTP direkt med spelservern. Då borde det fungera under Mono (men förmodligen äver under Wine)
<speakman> Prova kör det under Mono du. Kan mycket väl tänkas fungera.
<x_link> Philip5: Ah okej.
<pinghu> speakman: hur får jag lättast tag på mono?
<dagon_> goooooooood afton kanalen :D
<dagon_> pinghu: sudo apt-get install mono
<pinghu> testade ;)
<pinghu> funkade inte :P
<dagon_> hmm
<pinghu> E: Package 'mono' has no installation candidate
<dagon_> finns ju mono-complete
<dagon_> men vet inte vad den innehåller
<pinghu> låter bra
<pinghu> testar
<pinghu> :)
<dagon_> :>
<pinghu> try n' error
<vacum> http://lolpics.se/2217-identifying-wood
<dagon_> vacum :D
<Philip5> dagon_ fagon_ :D
<dagon_> philip smilip
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> snabb som blixten :)
<Philip5> dagon_: har du gjort några coola renderingar då?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> är du mästare på yafaraymaterial nu?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag pillade lite igår men det blev mest bajs
<Philip5> nämen
<dagon_> den verkar känslig i inställningarna
<Philip5> så där, beror på
<dagon_> försökte uppnå den där plastigheten
<dagon_> antingen blev det rent glas utan färg eller så blev det typ tecknat
<dagon_> även om man bara ändrade ett par små värden
<Philip5> dagon_: den här tråden är rätt bra med många exempel på settings för en massa olika material som visas: http://www.yafaray.org/community/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1435
<dagon_> nice :)
<dagon_> kan man få till chrome med grön färg så är jag nöjd
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> hittade du någon du gillade eller?
<dagon_> o ja
<dagon_> ska försöka med dom senare
<dagon_> yarafay är ju nice eftersom det tar ett par sekunder att renderera
<dagon_> ett stort plus
<Philip5> tänk på att om du ska göra chrome så måste du ju oftast ha något i scenen som ska reflekteras för att det ska se blankt ut
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är om man ska göra feta GI-beräkningar av ljus som det tar tid
<dagon_> tur att jag bara har en lampa :P
<Philip5> jo men om omgivnignen bara är svart så blir det ju inget där som kan göra att det ser riktigt ut som chrome
<dagon_> får sätta lite väggar runt om gubben då
<Philip5> ska det bli riktigt naturligt så ska man nästan köra med hdr-bilder som omgivning som också får agera ljussättning
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> vill få det att se ut så här -> http://iphonepyssel.se/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/android.jpg
<dagon_> gubben iaf, inte hela bilden
<Philip5> då tycker jag du ska sätta en hdr-bild som background
<Philip5> välj texture som background och bocka i att du ska använda IBL
<Philip5> leta upp en bra hdr-bild på nätet som omgivningsbild och sedan rendera
<Philip5> kommer bli grymt för en sådan där bild som du vill göra
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> lite varma mackor sen pilla
<dagon_> jag vill också men flickvännen är vaken..
<pinghu> dagon_: jag fattar inte hur jag ska starta .exe filen med mono
<dagon_> mono foo.exe
<dagon_> i terminalen
<dagon_> har jag för mig
<tnta> vad heter det här kommandot man kan  se id/namn på sina hårddiskar?
<pinghu> ty
<dagon_> pinghu: fast om du vill köra en .exe-fil känns det lämpligare med wine
<pinghu> men det funkar inte i wine :/
<dagon_> vad är det du vill starta?
<Philip5> dagon_: här har du en bra sida om ljussättning som lite längre ner pratar om hdr http://www.yafaray.org/documentation/tutorials/studiolighting
<pinghu> dagon_: nu fick jag igång boten men kan inte interagera med något. så går inte skriva in lösen eller användarnamn
<Philip5> tnta: blkid?
<dagon_> Philip5: riktigt bra sida den där :)
<Philip5> dagon_: yupp, så nu har du inte längre någon ursäkt att inte bli guru precis som maxjezy :P
<tnta> Philip5:  tror jag tänker på en enkel LS i någon katalogstruktur bara
<tnta> hmm
<pinghu> "Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<pinghu> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<pinghu> used by your application.
<pinghu> "
<tnta> Philip5:  ska finnas typ 4 varianter man kan få fram
<dagon_> Philip5: jag tänker äga maxjezy ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: gör du rätt i
<Philip5> tnta: vad är det du ska ha fram för nått då?
<Philip5> tnta: uuid eller label?
<tnta> uuid
<Philip5> tnta: sudo blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdXX
<Philip5> fast -o value behövs inte
<tnta> jaha ja det funkar väl också, ffast var inte det kommandot jag var ute efter
<Philip5> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Philip5> dagon_: körde nyss upp en update till blender 2.56.2 också
<dagon_> nice!
<dagon_> hojta när den är klar
<dagon_> eller den kanske är klar? :O
<dagon_> såg en update nu
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> varma mackor nu
<maxjezy> glömde sätta igång ugnen förut
<maxjezy> :)
<tnta> Philip5:  där var den :D
<tnta> Philip5:  thx!
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-22
<nikihr> Godkväll alla!
<nikihr> Zambezi: !! :)
<pinghu> godkväll
<Philip5> dagon_: är du 3d kung nu?
<dagon_> Philip5: ska börja pilla med yafaray nu, flickvännen har äntligen smonat
<dagon_> somnat*
<Philip5> vilken tur
<dagon_> oh yes :D
<Philip5> du kanske ska börja sjunga vaggvisor för henne så hon somnar snabbare
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> eller kolla på tråkiga filmer
<Philip5> kanske också funkar
<nikihr> Philip5: det var länge sedan :)
<Philip5> var det nog för jag minns nog inte ens ditt nick
<nikihr> "Nikke" :)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jasså du din skojare
<nikihr> hehe
<nikihr> hur är läget?
<Philip5> jorå, kollar på en film
<nikihr> härligt :)
<dagon_> du borde vara en förebild och ge mig fina bilder rendererade i yafaray
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> jo fast jag vill ju inte glänsa över maxjezy så han känner sig mindervärdig
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> meckar med yafaray nu och sätter även upp en "studio"
<dagon_> ska försöka göra det här riktigt professionellt nu
<dagon_> maxjezy: sover du?
<Philip5> dagon_: du är så jäkla hardcord
<Philip5> hardcore
<dagon_> Philip5: vill lära mig och göra rätt :)
<damien> Hej
<damien> NÃ¥gon inne?
<dagon_> jodå
<damien> Kan du hjälpa mig lite dagon_ ?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> ställ din fråga så får vi se vad jag kan göra :)
<damien> Okej, om jag kör cfdisk /dev/sda
<damien> Så får jag detta felmedelande
<Philip5> dagon_: jo vem vill inte göra rätt
<damien> ÖDESDIGERT FEL: Felaktig primär partition 1: Partitionen slutar i den slutliga Tryck valfri tangent för att avsluta cfdisk
<damien> ehh
<damien> ehhÖDESDIGERT FEL: Felaktig primär partition 1: Partitionen slutar i den slutliga partiella cylindern
<Philip5> damien: det är för att du måste köra cfdisk med sudo
<damien> aha
<damien> tror jag hittade felet
<damien> ingen swap
<Philip5> damien: jag tror det är du som kommer lära maxjezy vad sppm i yafaray är för något och vad det är bra för :)
<Philip5> damien: sorry fel person
<damien> jojo kör med sudo
<Philip5> dagon_:  jag tror det är du som kommer lära maxjezy vad sppm i yafaray är för något och vad det är bra för :)
<dagon_> :)
<damien> underligt
<damien>  Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System
<damien> /dev/sda1   *           1          32      248832   83  Linux
<damien> Partition 1 slutar inte på cylindergräns.
<damien> vad menas?
<damien> den är bara 252mb stor
<damien> min fstab ser ut såhära
<damien> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<damien> /dev/mapper/aphrodite-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<damien> # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<damien> UUID=61aed54b-17e8-4a24-baf3-492221703077 /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<damien> /dev/mapper/aphrodite-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<damien> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<damien> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<damien> tror fan det är reinstall med egna jävla tabbeller
<damien> körde auto
<dagon_> maxjezy: sover du? :(
<dagon_> maxjezy: kör med 32 samples nu
<dagon_> behöver din hjälp med luxrender sen också
<dagon_> hojta när du är vaken :)
<pinghu> god morgon kanalen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> morrn
<Richiie> morrn
<zChris> morrn morrn
<antii> ccccooombo breaker
<realubot> God morgon.
<realubot> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/1.2339064/svt-vill-skrota-tv-licensen
<realubot> Där är debattartikeln: http://www.dn.se/debatt/oppna-svts-arkiv-och-satsa-pa-internet-tv
<kodein> http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=w0sNAAAAIBAJ&dq=pittsburgh&sjid=D20DAAAAIBAJ&pg=6256,2864141
<haaga> Vad menas med [UFW AUDIT] i ufw-loggarna?
<haaga> Varför blir t.ex. denna blockerad? Feb 22 08:41:19 www kernel: [1804669.103704] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=XX:XX:XX:XX SRC=XX.XXX.XXX.XX DST=192.168.1.1 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=19534 PROTO=TCP SPT=35564 DPT=80 WINDOW=1032 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
<haaga> Jag har en regel i ufw som tillåter trafik till till 192.168.1.1:80
<haaga> -till
<andol> haaga: Ingen block-regel som ligger före, och hinner trigga innan trafiken kommer till den tillåtande regeln?
<haaga> Såhär ser ufw status ut: http://pastebin.com/fkxXbd44
<haaga> andol: inte enligt ufw status iaf
<HeMan> yeah, det har börjat dyka upp Sandy bridge-maskiner hos Dell!
<andol> haaga: Nej, i sådant fall vet jag inte.
<haaga> andol: :/ men tack iaf!
<haaga> HeMan: Ohh. Har du någon länk?
<haaga> Jag är iofs lite sur på Dell efter de tog bort de gamla XPS-chassina. Så sjukt läckra
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hej hej
<HeMan> haaga: strax, var tvungen att boota om
<HeMan> haaga: det är iofs bara 17"-maskiner
<haaga> HeMan: okidoki
<HeMan> bamsefar: haloj!
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du tittat nått på olsr?
<bamsefar> HeMan: olsr?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det känns iofs som det är lite utan för ditt scope
<HeMan> bamsefar: för att bygga trådlösa mesh-nät
<haaga> Lite surt att se sandy bridge när man köpte in 2 nehalem för några månader sen
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är inget jag kikat på nej.
<realubot> "I Tyskland har man nyligen beslutat om en helt ny typ av avgift som ska införas 2013. Hushållen betalar en månatlig avgift för möjligheten att ta emot ett kvalificerat public service-innehåll och avgiften är oberoende av vilken teknisk utrustning som används."
<realubot> "Regeringen bör utreda om en liknande modell ska införas i Sverige."
<realubot> SVTs vd.
<haaga> realubot: hörde det på radion i morse
<haaga> jävla svt
<realubot> haaga: http://www.dn.se/debatt/oppna-svts-arkiv-och-satsa-pa-internet-tv
<realubot> Massa skryt ända till slutet av artikeln.
<HeMan> bättre att lägga det på skatten direkt så får alla alltid betala
<realubot> haaga: Jo, det är ju det hon är inne på.
<realubot> HeMan: Det var till dig.
<HeMan> för tyvärr kan vi inte vara utan SVT
<HeMan> haaga: sök på L702x på Dells hemsa
<realubot> Eller så lägger man det i statsbudgeten. Men det vill inte svts vd för då blir det kanske minskad budget. Hon vill ju att svt ska vara en helig ko och inte påverkas av samhällsekonomin.
<HeMan> öhh, statsbudgeten är ju skatten
<realubot> Jag är skeptisk till SVT. Det är något snett när kommersiella TV-kanaler ska konkurrera med en statlig TV-kanal. Varför inte fördela pengarna på tv3, kanal4 och tv4 efter hur mycket public service dom producerar?
<realubot> Ett barnprogram - x miljoner, ett kulturprogram y miljoner osv.
<HeMan> hur mätar vad som är public service?
<realubot> HeMan: Nja, stasbudgeten bestäms varje år men svts vd vill att alla ska betala TV-skatt/avgift och att den ska vara samma från år till år.
<realubot> Men sure, i praktiken blir det nog samma sak. Det blir svårare att talla på en TV-avgift om den står insrkiven i lagen och inte ingår i statsbudgeten.
<haaga> HeMan: oooh. Nytt ha-begär
<HeMan> nåväl, nu blir det seriöst bash-hackande!
<realubot> haaga: Bra fråga. Hur mäter svt det idag? Man får väl ha en grupp som avgör, typ dom som sitter i svts ledning nu.
<realubot> HeMan: Det var till dig.
 * realubot tittar argt på Tabb-tangenten.
<HeMan> realubot: men SVT är väl public service, inte delar av det dom producerar?
<realubot> Det finns inte någon mening med svt. Man kan lika gärna säga att 10-20% av tv4 och tv3s utbud måste vara public service och för att producera det får dom pengar av staten.
<HeMan> realubot: jo men var är public service? det är väl inte innehållet som är public service utan målsättningen med bolagen?
<realubot> HeMan: Tja, hur mycket mer är morden i midsummer public service än 24 eller CSI?
<HeMan> realubot: precis, då är det inte innehållet som är publice service
<realubot> HeMan: Det vet jag inte. Vad är det för speciell public service som svt stävar efter som inte tv4 eller tv3 kan sträva efter?
<HeMan> realubot: "är radio- eller TV-verksamhet  som syftar till att ge allmänheten en särskild sorts berikande  programutbud genom att företaget i fråga har ett avtal med staten  rörande bolagets innehåll."
<Barre> public service är att det produceras och/eller sänds från ett objektivt perspektiv. Utan underliggande komersiella intressen
<HeMan> Barre: precis, med andra ord rätt långt från dom komersiella kanalerna
<Barre> HeMan: exakt!
<realubot> Barre: Jo, men inget hindrar att tv4 och tv3 måste sända 10-20% public service och att en grupp avgör om programmen når upp till kravet på piblic service och då ger några miljoner i statligt stöd till TV4, TV3 m.m..
<realubot> Det finns inte någon anledning att ha TVÅ TV-kanaler för public service.
<HeMan> realubot: men det känns som det går stick i stäv mot deras idelogi
<HeMan> realubot: det finns 4 eller 5 tror jag
<realubot> Tja, om lagen säger att 10% måste vara public service så.
<Barre> vad tjaffsar vi om?
<realubot> Barre: Att svts vd vill ha en tv-avgift för alla i hela landet.
<realubot> Oberoende om man har TV eller ej.
<HeMan> realubot: men jag tror inte TV4 skulle sända ett program som var kritiskt mot Kinnevik
<realubot> Barre: http://www.dn.se/debatt/oppna-svts-arkiv-och-satsa-pa-internet-tv
<kodein> Barre: videovåldet!
<realubot> Men, men, ska vi ha annat än kommersiell TV så får vi väl ha någon sorts skatt. Vem som betalar vad är sekundärt.
<Barre> realubot: jag betalar TV-licens av flera olika anledningar. Men jag är emot TV licens, jag anser att SVT skall få sitt anslag OBEROENDE av hur många som har TV eller inte.
<realubot> kodein: Det finns faktiskt stöd för att video- och datorspelsvåld gör barn mer våldsbenägna.
<realubot> kodein: Det går säkert att ifrågasätta forskningen.
<kodein> realubot: "ok"
<HeMan> det finns även stöd för att vanligt, hemnära våld gör barn våldsbenägna
<Barre> realubot: om det inte finns en alternativ tv-kanal så kommer vi aldrig få se nördiga program, allt som kommer visas är tv-motsvarigheten till Big Mac och Coca-Cola. Slisk och skit.
<kodein> "forskare har sagt ditten och datten"
<realubot> Jag tror att kritikerna hade rätt om videovåld men ur yttrandefrihetssynpunkt så är det en annan femma,.
<jstr> Jag skulle inte låta mina kids spela GTA4 när de är typ 8 bast, men jag kanske är gammeldags
<kodein> realubot: du har sett avsnittet av studio s som jag refererar till?
<realubot> HeMan: Det tror jag säkert det finns stöd för.
<HeMan> så att det kommer via TV'n gör ingen skillnad
<Barre> jag fullkommligt älskar när jag sätter på SVT och det är en dokumentär som jag misstänker enbart faller 10.000->50.000 tv-tittare i smaken, 99 av 100 gånger finner jag det ointressant, men den där gången det är inressant är det värt varenda TV-licenspeng
<realubot> Jag fick spela och titta på precis vad jag ville när jag var barn.
<realubot> Kanske inte porr då. :S
<jstr> Barre: ser du inte fördelarna i detta? Mindre folk kommer se på tv = mindre hjärndöd mänsklighet
<jstr> !
<kodein> tja, isf byter jag åsikt. att låta barn se vfsh är jättedåligt, då de riskerar att bli realubot
<Barre> jstr: blir man kort av att titta på tv? (eller du kanske menar färre? ;P)
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, det spelar roll. Därför att alla barn upplever inte våld i hemmet men många fler barn upplever TV-spelsvåld. Dessutom så blir inte barnen som upplever våld i hemmet mindre våldsbenägna av att också titta på våld på TV.
<kodein> främst tycker jag ju att man som förälder dels ska sätta gränser och dels lita på sina barn. lagstiftning är liksom lite fel väg att gå
<jstr> ;( ordpolisen
<HeMan> realubot: men problemet är våldet, inte mediet
<jstr> jag är norrlänning, ok? vi pratar inte så ofta för det är så jävla kallt!
<realubot> kodein: Det håller jag med om. Det är föräldrarna som ska bestämma. Det ska inte vara olagligt.
<Barre> jstr: hhaaha :)
<realubot> Problemet i Sverige är ju att föräldrarna är lika hjärndöda som sina barn om inte mer.
<HeMan> umm, jag pratar rätt mycke, även när det är ner mot 30-35
<HeMan> trots att jag är norrlänning
<realubot> Hur ska en videovåldsskadad förälder kunna sätta gränser? :S
<Barre> realubot: och du är undantaget som bekräftar den regeln ;P
<kodein> jstr: hä ä väl ännå onödigt å prata om det liks inte finns nå vättet å saej.
<jstr> kodein: jo
<realubot> Barre: Det lutar mot det ja. ;)
<realubot> Vi har att göra med en videovåldsspiral. Där videovåldet går i arv och blir grövre och grövre för varje generation. Gränserna förskjuts. Det är som med växthuseffekten. Det går snart inte att stoppa.
<jstr> snart klipper xboxkontrollerna av dig fingrarna
<jstr> verklighetstroget våld, taget till en helt ny dimension
<jstr> !
<HeMan> force feedback!
<realubot> Say what? Feedback?
<kodein> vad gäller tv-licens så vore det fint om de gjorde det till en prenumerationstjänst, så att de som vill förslösa sin tid framför dumburken kan betala, och jag slipper. istället för att ta betalt för internetåtkomst i största allmänhet kan ju de som prenumererar få en kod för att titta även där, vi andra som ser 2-3 program per halvår kan köpa åtkomst on-demand
<HeMan> tyvärr får alla redan betala för TV3 och TV4 oavsett om vi har TV eller inte
<Barre> då anser jag också att ALL tågräls skall finansieras av tågbiljetten, eftersom jag inte åker tåg vill jag heller inte vara med att betala!
<HeMan> och alla bibliotek ska ha hyra!
<HeMan> och sjukvård till självkostnadspris!
<jstr> räcker ju med att inte ha tv för att slippa tv-avgiften
<realubot> Nytt e-leg? http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/sa-fungerar-den-nya-tekniken
<Barre> 0:- i skatt och betala för det man utnyttkar, det har ju fungerat väldigt bra i USA
<HeMan> njae, reklam-kanalerna betalar man alltid för
<Barre> så vi drar det ett steg längre :)
<realubot> Bibliotek är väl snart lika ute som videobutiker eller har jag fel?
<realubot> Digitala bibliotek is the shit.
<bamsefar> realubot: Digitala videobutiker is the shit! ;)
<realubot> Jag har lite lust att bygga upp en vettig sajt. Typ som wikipedias projekt för kurslitteratur.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om vad? En sv. Ubuntu Documentation?
<realubot> Hur smart är det med sv. Ubuntu Documentation när Google Translate finns?
<realubot> Jag översatte en sida italienska -> engelska för någon dag sen. Det blev förvånansvärt bra.
<HeMan> realubot: är du duktig på italienska?
<realubot> HeMan: Nej, jag körde ju med Google Translate.
<realubot> Jag kan inte ett ord italienska.
<HeMan> realubot: hur vet du då att den blev bra?
<realubot> Jag hade gärna lärt mig spanska men orkar inte plugga det.
<realubot> HeMan: Man förstår ju texten. Det framgår ju av innehållet att det är en trovärdig översätting.
<realubot> Om översättningen är kass så blir texten meningslös.
<realubot> HeMan: Men sure, det finns säkert småfel som jag inte såg.
<Mr-Pedersen> Tja är det någon som vet om det finns Ubuntu usb version ??
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Mr-Pedersen Vad sak du göra? Ha Ubuntu på ett USB-minne?
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Eller bara installera från ett USB-minne?
<Mr-Pedersen> Har testat det och det tar för lång tid att boota upp den
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Det finns säkert guider på pendrivelinux om hur man installerar Ubuntu på ett USB-minne. Om du vill installera Ubuntu från ett USB-minne så finns det ett program i Ubuntu som heter Startup Disk Creator som du skapar bootbart Ubuntu Live på USB. Eller så använder du Unetbootin för samma sak.
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Du kanske ska köra med en lättare version av Linux än Ubuntu om det tar för lång tid?
<realubot> DSL eller Puppy?
<Mr-Pedersen> jag körde det men det blev bara en installation  boot
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Ja, programmet i Ubuntu skapar bara Ubuntu Live på ett USB ja.
<Mr-Pedersen> det blir som installation alternativ också
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Du kan installera Ubuntu på ett USB-minne som du installerar Ubuntu normalt MEN det händer något knas när Grub skapas för det skapas inte på USB.-minne utan på hdd:n.
<Mr-Pedersen> jaha så det är nog kruxet varför det är så mycket problem men ubuntu på stick
<realubot> Om du bootar Ubuntu från CD utan hdd:n inkopplad och enbart ett USB-minne i dator så borde det gå att installera Ubuntu på USB-minnet. JAg tror att GRub hamnar rätt då också annars får du lägga in Grub på USB-minnet efteråt.
<cHarNe2> Mr-Pedersen: men vad är det du vill uppnå?
<cHarNe2> Mr-Pedersen: en portabel linux-dist?
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Dock har jag själv varit med om problem om du i Ubuntus vanliga installation väljer att installera systemet på USB. Grub hamnar som sagt inte på minnet utan på hdd!
<realubot> Därför du ska koppla ur diskarna och bara ha USB när du bootar CD och väljer att installera på USB-minnet.
<Mr-Pedersen> så för att få det fungera så måste jag ha grub inlagd på usb
<realubot> Man undrar ju också hur portabelt systemet blir jämfört med Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Ja. Det tror jag att du måste ha och så måste du ha USB som prio nr. 1 i BIOS på datorn du bootar annars drar den igång hdD:n ju.
<Mr-Pedersen> det vet jag annars kan man trycka så man får upp boot menu
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Det är ju snabbkommando.
<realubot> F12, typ.
<Mr-Pedersen> jag har fort igång det på en laptop via usb och fördelen är att man kan spara saker på usb istället att måste boota live cd och spara sina saker på usb
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Jag har installerat Ubuntu på USB och det fungerade bra ett tag men sen blev det något knas med initrams eller vad det heter.
<Mr-Pedersen> F12 eller F8
<realubot> Jag hade kanske otur eller så fungerar det inte att installera som vanligt på USB och lägga in Grub efteråt. Jag vet inte...
<Mr-Pedersen> jag undra om det är också vilken data man kör Ny/gammal
<barzam> Mr-Pedersen: om du bara vill komma åt filer enkelt kan jag rekommendera dropbox
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Det finns inte någon version av Ubuntu som är gjord för att installeras just på USB iaf. Det är möjligt att några snubbar någonstans har gjort en sån distro men det är inget jag känner till. Det finns inte på ubuntu.com iaf.
<Mr-Pedersen> jo hittade en sida som visar hur man installerar Brub
<realubot> Grub
<Mr-Pedersen> jo har kollat lite men hittar ej men om man ska göra det så måster man nog ta netbook version
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Jo det går med fakeroot eller vad det är. Så går det att installera Grub på USB. Det var det jag gjorde men som sagt. Det pajade i längden... :S
<Mr-Pedersen> Grub
<Mr-Pedersen> det är inte bra :(
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Det tror jag inte du sak ta. Netbook-versionen är specialanpassad för hårdvaran i netbooks, Intel Atom m.m.
<barzam> realubot: är väl bara annorlunda utseende?
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Satsa på vanliga Ubuntu eller Lubuntu/Xubuntu för ett lättare system som kanske går fortare att köra från USB. Jag vet faktiskt inte riktigt hur du ska göra.
<Mr-Pedersen> det är nog sant men man måste prova lite :)
<realubot> barzam: Inte enligt ubuntu.com.
<realubot> barzam: Nu hittar jag inte infon för ubuntu.com ser helt annorlunda ut men förr så har dom skrivit att netbook edition innehåller specialanpassningar för Intel Atom m.m.
<realubot> barzam: Det kanske bara var snack men jag fattade det som att det var mer än utseendet som skiljde men men...
<barzam> jag tror det var förut det behövdes
<barzam> jag körde ubunt på min eeepc 900 och då behövde man en annan kärna för hårdvaran
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt. Jag sanckar inte om 10.10 eller 10.04 utan första versionerna av Netbook Remix så det kanske finns i vanliga ubuntu nu.
<Mr-Pedersen> YES jag hittar en sida som visar hur man kör ubuntu via sticket
<realubot> Posta länk!
<realubot> brb
<Mr-Pedersen> ska göra det. Ska bara granska det lite
<Mr-Pedersen> http://ubuntutips.se/home/ub1010a/728-ubuntu-1010-live-pa-en-usb-flashminne.html
<Mr-Pedersen> så
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Nej, då skapar han ju ett bootbart Ubuntu Live USB ju.
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> amelia: Wzup?
<vacum>  11:46:14 up 799 days,  3:04,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<vacum> snart så!
<kodein> oj, jag har visst 120 dar idag. då sa jag ju att jag skulle uppgradera till squeeze...
<realubot> vacum: Vad är det för load du har? 0.00, 0.00, 0.00? Används inte servern?
<vacum> inte längre
<vacum> körde några sidor till för en månad sedan
<vacum> nu idlar den fint
<realubot> vacum: Varför har du en server so inte används?
<kodein> maskinen jag irkkar från snittar 0 i load den med, men den används ju trots det :)
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<HeMan> bamsefar: Boxee box går köra mot er va?
<realubot> Kläderna gör mannen. När jag får på mig mina nytvättade kläder så kommer jag att vara en ny människa.
<andol> amelia: Läste just på IDG att DN har förlängt sitt avtal med er, får gratulera.
<antii> QB?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Oh yes!
<amelia> andol: oj
<realubot> Oj, oj då.
<speakman> Ingen här med kontakter hos någon större åteförsäljare som kan ta reda på varför det inte finns några leveranser av Xeon-processorer närmsta tiden?
<HeMan> speakman: vad ska du ha för processor?
<speakman> W3680
<HeMan> speakman: det är väl en Sandy bridge?
<speakman> Verkar helt omöjligt att få tag på. Letat i både danksa och franska butiker. Samma sak där; slut och okänd leveranstid
<speakman> HeMan: nej 1366
<HeMan> speakman: ah! glömde att det är core i3/5/7 som har fyrsiffriga nummer på sandy bridge
<speakman> :)
<speakman> Du har inget förslag på hur man enklast får tag i en? Jag har en hög med allt annat bara liggandes här väntandes på denna enkla lilla sak...
<HeMan> jag kollar om vi kan få tag i nån
<HeMan> speakman: hur många behöver du?
<speakman> 1 :)
<speakman> (det är single QPI på W3600-serien)
<larsemil> nästa daladevelop är 19mars om någon är sugen. :)
<speakman> hm. nån som vet hur man låser upp operatörlåsta usb-modem?
<larsemil> HeMan: kommer du upp 19mars o skriver lite js
<speakman> larsemil: i dalarna som det låter?
<larsemil> mmm
<speakman> var?
<larsemil> blg el falun
<speakman> 28mil härifrån
<larsemil> vart bor man då? sundsvall wller typ skara?
<speakman> Ånge
<speakman> Är det ett öppet event? Och vad händer där? URL?
<larsemil> mjae. ett gäng dalmasar. vi kodar. finns ingen hemsa
<larsemil> akodar kodar kodar o krubbar mat
<larsemil> helt fantastiskt
<t^> fan morsan fyller år snart. kommer du sälja någon trackball Chewtoy ? :D
<Chewtoy> Haha :P
<t^> ;DD
<Chewtoy> t^: Varför inte göra din egna? :P
<Chewtoy> Rensa ut bland restdelarna. ;)
<t^> återvinningen har fått nästan hela min sammling
<t^> hade 2 kassar med bara 120mm's fläktar :D
<t^> måste flytta till nå hus eller något så man får plats med allt
<t^> horda lite
<Chewtoy> Tack vare återvinning så har jag fått MASSVIS med saker.
<Chewtoy> Sen har jag fått saker i present. Vilket är högst uppskattat.
<Chewtoy> Av alla mina datorsaker så har jag bara köpt min mus själv....
<Chewtoy> Och mitt chassi.
<Chewtoy> Ah! Och förstärkaren + hörlurar.
<Chewtoy> Resten har jag fått / återanvänt.
 * realubot bokar in 19 mars.
<HeMan> larsemil: ska nog upp till Dalarna 11 mars, men då blir det nog ingen kod skriven
<HeMan> fudge vad instabil pidgin är idag då
<t^> har hittat mkt godsaker på återvinningen
<t^> den fina elektriska kolven släpper jag ej
<t^> dom är nog inte gratis om man ska köpa om man ens hittar vart man köper :D
<speakman> HeMan: ingen w3680..?
<HeMan> speakman: har inte fått nått svar av våran säljare än
<Chewtoy> t^: Jag hittade en laptop på återvinningen förra året. Men den var inte inne på själva centralen, utan utanför där man slänger flaskor, så det var fritt att ta! Fungerar fint utom att adaptern hade en skavd sladd och CPU fläkten inte drog igång av sig själv. :)
<Chewtoy> Blev en utmärkt dator att ha i sängen.
<t^> man kan göra mkt fynd men man får ju inte ta grejjerna :O
<t^> men säger man att det är till skolprojekt brukar dom låta en plocka bara det inte är för mkt t.ex koppar :D
<t^> 80kr kilot äre på koppar nu hörde jag en gubbe som sa
<t^> går ju ganska snabbt att få ihop en tusing om man rotar i kabellådan då hehe
<HeMan> en granne som jobbar som elektriker brukar tjäna någon tusenlapp här och där på gamla kablar
<t^> vågar man räkna på hur mkt rörmokarna myglar undan ? :P
<t^> 80kr kilot är fan bra betalt
<t^> enklare att plocka skrot än bär :D
<HeMan> vi har bara lyckats få någon hundring för tomburkarna på kontoret...
<t^> hahaha ;D
<speakman> HeMan: ok!
<t^> du får fixa ett gammalt oljefat och elda fram kopparn på alla sladdar i kontoret HeMan
<HeMan> hmm, jag köpte just lite tp-kablar med aluminium-trådar som var billigare en koppar-motsvarigheten
<t^> du får nog bara några kr per kg för alu :P
<HeMan> det var nästan halva priset ser jag nu!
<t^> mässingen får man ganska mkt för, funderar på att plocka upp alla hylsor man skjuter ut och panta :D
<HeMan> 7,60 för kopparvarienten och 4,60 för alu-varianten!
<t^> nee kan ju inte vara 40kr kilot för alu ? :O
<t^> lär man ju aldrig få som privatperson iaf hehe
<t^> så dyrt med kabel så det blir billigare med trådlöst snart :D
<t^> kineserna köper ju fan allt!
<HeMan> mmm, men om det går 30 Mbit/s isf 900 Mbit/s så kan det ändå vara vinst med kabel
<t^> kommer aldrig upp i gbps iaf här hemma om jag kör genom kabeln
<t^> iof äre med ps3an och det är väl mongo med den men iaf
<HeMan> t^: vad testar du med för perf-verktyg?
<t^> är väl när man försöker ftpa över massa skräp :P har inte testat på nå annat vis
<t^> har inte confat så mkt men borde ju hoppa igång bara sådär om man kör genom kabel tycker man men går ju knappt tiondelen :D
<HeMan> då borde båda diskarna kunna vara flaskhals
<t^> kan nog vara så ^^
<t^> trådlöst till vansinne blir det nog i framtiden och alla får cellmutationer :P
<HeMan> mmm, lite trist att trådlöst är delat media
<t^> även om det är aes ? :P
<HeMan> aes är väl en kryptering?
<HeMan> det gör väl inget åt "utrymmet" för trafiken?
<t^> jaha du mena så
<t^> har interference som heter duga här hemma
<t^> blåtand jobbar på samma
<t^> och microvågsugn :D
<HeMan> mmm
<t^> subnät som jag byggt på grannens dåliga kryptering
<t^> tethering med telenors dåliga mobila
<nikihr> Zambezi: Är du där? :)
<t^> allt lär ligga på sina platser annars går det inte hehe allt störs ut
<t^> tror t.o.m tellsticken som opererar under låga 433mhz störs av alla 2.5ghz prylar även fast den inte ska :P
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> android bygger inte om man har 64-bitars java...
<haaga> Jag har komplierat androidkod med en 64-bitars java
<HeMan> den stannar tydligen på clearsilver
<haaga> Om jag inte minns fel, kör det på en maskin här och jag har inget minne av att jag har installerat någon 32-bitars jdk.
<HeMan> haaga: altså inte android-applikationer utan hela android-plattan
<haaga> aha
<haaga> är det värt att testa natty?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<haaga> Är det någon som har någon erfarenhet av dnssec? Är det möjligt att sätta upp en ubuntuserver med dnssec?
<haaga> Om jag förstår det rätt så är det väl BIND9.6 som stödjer det
<Philip5> visst är det möjligt men jag har inte gjort det. det finns färdiga paket att bara köra in vid en installation
<Norrland> haaga: http://www.dnssec.net/practical-documents
<haaga> humm. vi har planerat att köra dnssec här på jobbet, vore kul om man kunde hosta dnsen på ubuntu
<Norrland> why not
<Philip5> haaga: det är den här som finns paketerad och klar för ubuntu iaf: http://www.opendnssec.org/features/
<Philip5> sedan finns det kanske dnssec stöd i andra dnsserverlösningar
<haaga> Philip5: ohh, tackar
<haaga> jo, windows har stöd för det, men..
<Philip5> bind har det ju inbyggt och det har nog andra lösningar också
<Philip5> finns nog olika sätt att sätta upp det på
<Philip5> haaga: om du kollar här så ser du att de flesta verkar ha stöd för det: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_DNS_server_software
<haaga> okidoki, ska läsa lite
<Philip5> hemma har jag bara kört med Dnsmasq när jag behövt något i stil med dnsserver men den har visst inte stöd för just det men annars är den en riktigt smidig lösning som är lightweight och inte så komplicerad att sätta upp
<haaga> Humm. när jag läste där så kom jag vidare in på split horizon
<haaga> Om jag har fattat det rätt så är det ett sätt för en dns att ge ut olika ipadresser för ett uppslag beroende på vart anropet kommer?
<speakman> precis
<haaga> kan komma till användning
<speakman> det är också lätt att skjuta sig i foten med split horizon :)
<haaga> jo, det gäller att hålla tungan rätt i munnen gissar jag på
<haaga> men det kan bli bra då våra interna servrar går på en intern dns och dmz:a-maskinerna går idag på en extern dns
<speakman> hellre då sätta upp en intern domän
<speakman> mycompany.lan
<haaga> jo, men vi har servrar som måste svara på samma dns-namn oavsett om vi är innanför eller utanför brandväggarna
<speakman> det är väl inte mångra andra protokoll än http som stödjer det?
<Norrland> speakman: split horizon?
<speakman> nej bero på hostname
<Norrland> ok
<haaga> oj, måste rusa
<haaga> tack för hjälpen allihop
<speakman> ingen orsak. var skickar jag fakturan?
<Philip5> hehe
<Coffe> bara för mig ubuntuone blivit galen ?
<Philip5> helt off topic men jag riktigt längtar efter att mini-serien a game of thrones ska ha premiär i april: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLKVJr7QHjM
<Philip5> böckerna är riktigt bra fantasy och miniserien verkar lovande och verkar täcka första boken
<Philip5> heja!
<cHarNe2> Coffe: visste inte att det fanns nått som hette ubuntu-one :P
<Philip5> dagon_: fick du upp en studio setting igår att leka i?
<larsemil> HeMan: vad göra här då?
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Philip5> Barre: din amelia-wannabee
<Barre> Philip5: mmmm.... det hade varit nått
<angelkiller> Tja
<Philip5> tjena
<angelkiller> Jag skulle behöva hjälp med en liten fråga i min ubuntu kurs jag går..
<Philip5> fråga på så får vi se om du får något svar
<angelkiller> Find the log files created during the installation and login. Which files and where are they stored? What do you find in these files (you have to google to find info about these log files)
<angelkiller> Detta har jag svarat men frågan är om detta är rätt?   Loggfilerna finns under /var/log/ därefter finns ett antal undermappar exempelvis installer, dessa filer kan visas med hjälp av ett program som heter systemlogg
<angelkiller> Detta program startas via System > Administration > Loggfilsvisare
<angelkiller> I filen som heter dpkg.log som finns i biblioteket /var/log/ finns alla program som installerats sedan ny installationen av datorn.
<Philip5> jo under /var/log/ samlas alla möjliga sorters loggar. både sådana som de verkar fråga efter och även för andra program
<Philip5> frågan är om de vill veta vilka som är relevanta som svar på frågan så är det ju en handfull som är just de loggarna
<angelkiller> men just installation och login finns ju inte, utan endast en mapp med installer och är alla där relevanta?
<angelkiller> därefter finns boot som jag antar är den som pratar om vid login
<Philip5> vilka som loggat in och när, försök etc finns
<angelkiller> ok.. får kolla det lite närmare...
<Philip5> tänk på att det bara är root som har rätt att läsa i vissa loggar som ser tomma ut om annan användare öppnar dem
<angelkiller> En annan sak, har du ett snabbkommando för att öppna terminalen?
<angelkiller> jo det har jag sett...
<Philip5> alt+f2 kanske funkar i gnome?
<Philip5> jag kör kde
<Barre> det går också att konfigurera en tangentbordskombination för att starta terminalen
<angelkiller> m det funkar blir dock fullscreen då...
<angelkiller> barre: ok.. få kika på det senare, antar att det dyker upp längre fram är lite ny även om jag gett ubuntu några tidigare försök...
<speakman> Ctrl+Alt+T öppnar ett terminalfönster fr.o.m. Ubuntu 10.01
<Barre> angelkiller: System > Prefrences > Keyboard Shortcuts om jag inte missminner mig
<speakman> Ctrl+Alt+T öppnar ett terminalfönster fr.o.m. Ubuntu 10.10
<speakman> Använd standard shortcut imo
<Barre> !kaka| speakman
<ubot2> speakman: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<speakman>  /nick Polly
<Barre> viste inte att det fanns några standard snabbi
<Barre> sar
<speakman> ehm.. snabbisar brukar kunna vara väldigt individuella ;)
<angelkiller> speakman: tackar
<speakman> jo då nog finns det en del färdiga
<Barre> :P
 * Barre sitter inte med gnome
<speakman> Inte /me heller :p
<speakman> De färdiga syns för övrigt under inställningar de som du pekade på
<angelkiller> så vad använder ni?
<speakman> Ctrl+Alt+T om det funkar
<Barre> bash
<speakman> ah, läsa rätt kanske...
<speakman> Barre: bash?
<Barre> is da shit
<speakman> ja det är ett bra skal, men köra det rent innebär också utan X?
<Barre> det är korrekt, ibland startar jag dock openbox
<speakman> Visst, det fanns en tid på slutet 90-talet då jag föredrog sitta X-löst med högupplöst frame buffer.
<angelkiller> openbox är smidigt gillade dock fluxbox mer, men det är länge sedan nu
<speakman> Barre: får man fråga vad vitsen är att köra ren console istället för X med ett stort terminalfönster?
<speakman> och accelrerad grafik etc...
<Barre> speakman: sällan jag sitter på datorn. Oftast ansluter jag mig via arbetsdatorn (win7) eller min fotostation OSX.
<Barre> s/på/vids/
<Barre> -s
<speakman> ja då var det ju lite skillnad
<Barre> :)
<lowbowz> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=55.584555,14.732666&spn=4.385012,9.832764&z=7 <-- Vad är det för mysko ö snett ned till höger om Ystad? Aldrig tänkt på/sett den förut. Är oklart vilket land som äger den. Danmark? Polen? Tyskland? Sverige?!
<cahoot> bornholm?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Det är Danmark.
<speakman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bornholm
<lowbowz> Ah. :(
<Markslap> Därför du aldrig har hört talas om den.
<lowbowz> Ligger ju närmare Sverige än Danmark, dock.
<speakman> Vi kallar den Polsk
<Markslap> lowbowz: Ja.
<Markslap> Den var svens.
<Markslap> svensk*
<cahoot> norpdolen till nordpolackerna
<Markslap> Sen kom en danskjävel och tog den.
<Markslap> Koefoed.
<Philip5> hehe, ja bornholm är ju inte så mystisk. har alltid legat där typ :D
<Markslap> Tror jag det var
<Markslap> Som tog den.
<lowbowz> Dumma danskar som snor allt land.
<lowbowz> Som om vi inte redan hade för lite land.
<Markslap> Ja
<lowbowz> Fast Öland och Gotland är trevliga.
<cahoot> eg är det väl precis tvärtom
<lowbowz> Åland är typ... finskt...
<Markslap> Typ?
<lowbowz> Ja... har alltid varit oklart för mig.
<Markslap> Det är en självstyrande del utav Finland.
<Markslap> (relativt självstyrande)
<lowbowz> Om man kollar runt med satellitbilder på Sverige så känns det svårt att föreställa sig att 8-9 miljoner personer bor där.
<Markslap> Dom pratar svenska, kan vanligtvis inte finska, men har finsk brytning.
<Markslap> 9.5, men visst.
<lowbowz> Det är ju enorma vidder ödemark mellan de få städerna/bebyggelserna.
<lowbowz> 8 miljoner var det första gången jag frågade som barn och har svårt att lära min hjärna att uppdatera till 9+.
<speakman> hm... note to self: 32-bitars Ubuntu föredrar 32-bitars libraries...
<dagon_> Philip5: jadå
<Philip5> dagon_: vi får snacka om det senare för nu ska jag precis åka och träna någon timme
<Philip5> dagon_: hörs
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: *tummen upp*
<dagon_> lycka till
<lowbowz> Träna vad?
<lowbowz> Fråga: hur många "så långt ögat når" är det mellan typ Sverige och Tyskland den närmaste biten?
<speakman> Ögat når väl inte särskilt långt? En centimeter eller två?
<larsemil> dagon_: har du också börjat 3da?
<speakman> nån som kör 32bitar och har stora problem med flash player 10.2?
<larsemil> speakman: är du kodare?
<speakman> jo
<cahoot> lowbowz: eftersom man t om kan se stjärnor så är det nog bara en lite fraktion av 'så långt ögat når'
<lowbowz> Fast jorden är ju rund.
<lowbowz> SÃ¥ man ser bara till horisonten.
<lowbowz> Antar att jag undrar hur många horisontar man kan se om man teleporteras så långt man kan se varje gång.
<speakman> lowbowz: det borde gå att räkna ut
<dagon_> larsemil: jajamän :)
<speakman> om man bortser från jordens ojämna yta
<larsemil> dagon_: pics or it did not happen
<speakman> http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/01/15/how-far-away-is-the-horizon/
<dagon_> larsemil: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/final_droid.png
<dagon_> den är inte final men bara skrev nåt som hastigast
<speakman> finns nån bra kom-i-gång med blender?
<speakman> ingen utdragen tutorial, bara en snabb genomgång av koncept och genvägar etc
<lowbowz> Hopplöst att försöka komma igång snabbt med ett sådant program.
<lowbowz> Jag försökte lära mig skiten men hade extrema problem med väldigt grundläggande saker även efter en lång guide.
<larsemil> dagon_: yeah!
<speakman> Är ju gammal AutoCAD:are. Kanske hjälper en bit på vägen.
<lowbowz> Antagligen...
<lowbowz> Har aldrig jobbat i 3D.
<dagon_> speakman: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Blender_Cheat_Sheet.pdf
<speakman> dagon_: tackar
<dagon_> np :)
<dagon_> där har du lite genvägar och sånt
<speakman> ok
<larsemil> jag byggde det där silvriga skeppet i 3d en gång. det där som är med i starwars the phantom menace
<dagon_> :)
<larsemil> dagon_: http://www.google.se/images?hl=sv&q=nubian%20royal%20starship&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=690 det där
<dagon_> nice :D
<dagon_> kanske jag gör det i natt ;)
<larsemil> fast jag ser att jag inte är den enda som försökt mig på det. :D
<larsemil> ja det är ganska enkelt, runda former
<larsemil> själv ska jag koda en helt dynamisk formskapare. hade varit smutt att ha den i jquery
<carl-> "fel hittades vid kontroll av diskenheten" .... "m för ... s för att hoppa över montering ... i för att ignorera ... och sen "för att försöka korrigera felen"  detta kommer upp på min mors uppstart av ubuntu
<carl-> hon kan inte se vad som står att man ska trycka för att korrigera ..
<carl-> och jag kan bara hjälpa henne över telefon ..
<carl-> någon som kan assistera mig och ta reda på vilken bokstav man ska trycka :)
<larsemil> esc? minns inte helt
<carl-> någon som kan :)
<johanbr> carl-, F tydligen
<carl-> jepps perfekt
<angelkiller> Någon som vet om man kan gruppera aktiva fönster på ett smidigt sätt över en hel skärmbild med hjälp av ett enkelt knapptryck. liknande funktion som finns i win7 där du kan dra ett fönster mot ett hörn och vips tar programmet 50% av skärmbilden...
<larsemil> japp
<angelkiller> låt höra ;)
<larsemil> angelkiller: vet inte hur man gör, vet att det går. googlade: http://essayboard.com/2009/12/03/compizs-windows-7-snap-try-it-with-ubuntu-9-10/
<realubot> larsemil: Hur går det med ditt företag?
<angelkiller> ok så man måste ha compiz för det... tackar...
<larsemil> angelkiller: nej
<larsemil> angelkiller: metacity funkar lika bra. kolla videon
<speakman> jobbigt att Minecraft suger så förbannat med minne
<larsemil> realubot: det går. ganska bra just nu. mindre bra för någon månad sedan.
<angelkiller> larsemil: kollar det nu ..
<realubot> larsemil: Redo att anställa mig då eller måste det vänta?
<larsemil> realubot: det får vänta
<realubot> larsemil: Ok.
 * realubot väntar.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vem är mästaren på usb dvb-t devices?
<larsemil> realubot: har mest bara php jobb, är det din grej?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vaken?
<realubot> larsemil: Det är inte aktuellt just nu men jag pluggar ju en universitetskurs i PHP på distans.
<realubot> larsemil: Tålamod är en dygd, you know.
<realubot> dagon_: What is your problem?
<realubot> DVB-T?
<larsemil> amelia: duuee..
<larsemil> någon annan än amelia som kan sina proliantservrar? är g4 något att ha nuförtiden, hänger inte med på hps generationer
<Norrland> larsemil: köpa servrar?
<larsemil> vet ej, alltid och nej. :)
<Norrland> :)
<Norrland> men g4 är väl inte fy skam
<Norrland> p4 xeon 3GHz
<Norrland> ibland dubbla cpuer
<Norrland> beroende på vad det är för låda du tänkt dig
<dagon_> realubot: jao, köpte den där usb-donglen de säljer för 179:- på Netto
<dagon_> det påstods att det fanns linuxdrivisar på skivan som följde med men det gjorde det inte
<dagon_> lite smått jobbigt
<dagon_> det intressanta är att det inte ens fungerar i windows
<Philip5> dagon_: så där... då är man tillbaka extra hård och vältränad... :D
<Philip5> dagon_: så du är mästare på att sätta upp en studioljusmiljö i blender nu?!?! blev det några aha-upplevelser?
<dagon_> Philip5: nja, en del lärde man sig iaf. tyvärr inget att visa. är lite väl pinsamt att visa upp :P
<Philip5> dagon_: bra att lära sig grunderna iaf och hur saker funkar
<Philip5> blir bättre senare då när man har tänket
<dagon_> jao
<Philip5> även sånt som hur material och ljus funkar i "riktiga" världen som man kanske inte tänker på annars men som blir viktigt när man ska återskapa det
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> blir nog att försöka göra något sen med chrome material
<Philip5> heja dagon_!
<dagon_> hur går det för dig och modellerandet då? :)
<Philip5> dåligt för jag har inte satt mig med sånt än. pillar mer med att få till allt, kompilering och paket dvs. liker lite med olika GI-algoritmerna
<realubot> 2040:6600, kanske.
<peppis> Någon som använder thunderbird?
<realubot> peppis: Nej, men vad är problemet?
<peppis> vill installera de så jag inte missar massa mail
<realubot> peppis: Do it! ;)
<peppis> ?
<realubot> peppis: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> peppis: Ja, det är ju bara att installera. Vad väntar du på?
<peppis> visste inte hur man göra
<realubot> peppis: Öppna en Terminal och skriv: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<peppis> ok
<realubot> Skriv lösen när du får frågan och tryck Enter. Därefter kanske du måste trycka Y eller J och Enter för att installationen ska gå igenom.
<realubot> peppis: Eller så tar du det genom Ubuntus Programcentral som du hittar i UBuntus meny.
<realubot> peppis: Sök i Programcentralen efter thunderbird.
<realubot> peppis: Gör det som känns lättast.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad då inte digital? DVB-T är ju marksänd digital-TV?
<realubot> Det var ju en hybrid?
<peppis> realubot: har de nu, bara frågan om de går att ändra språk
<arand> Börjat packetera Redeclipse FPS igen, r1748 finns via http://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse
<realubot> peppis: Hm, kolla i Thunderbirds inställningar.
<realubot> Jag tar för givet att Thunderbird är översatt till svenska.
<Philip5> dagon_: har du tittat närmare på att använda hdr-bilder också?
<madbear> realubot: hej gonatt ska ta hjälp av dig imorn
<madbear> ska scripta en grej ok :D
<madbear> men gonatt...
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<dagon_> Philip5: ska kika på det sen
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> back in gnomesession i am
<lowbowz> Stockholmsnatt... knäppt program.
<Philip5> lowbowz: reality tv är ju villig tv... bara någon kamera och glada mediakåta typer som ställer upp i princip gratis
<Philip5> och folk verkar kolla på skiten
<lowbowz> Philip5: Jag kollade enbart p.g.a. strippan.
<Philip5> jo jo... du kollar nog på ALLT och det var bara bonus ;)
<lowbowz> Men orkar inte med alla reklamavbrott...
<lowbowz> Eller "pauser" som det heter på newspeak.
<lowbowz> Enda jobbiga är när man börjar kolla på en bra film på SVT1 eller SVT2 och man är hungrig och/eller måste på toa...
<lowbowz> De borde ha "intermission" eller något med klassisk musik i mitten. Hehe...
<peppis> realubot: de verkar de inte vara
<Philip5> lowbowz: jo den där blonda med tatuerade ryggen är väl din typ av tjej
<Mr-Pedersen> tja jag har en fråga?. Min flickvän har haft problem med sitt ubuntu. Hon kan stänga av systemet men när hon ska starta om systemet så fryser det. Är det någon som vet detta ??
<Mr-Pedersen> tja jag har en fråga?. Min flickvän har haft problem med sitt ubuntu. Hon kan stänga av systemet men när hon ska starta om systemet så fryser det. Är det någon som vet detta ??
<Philip5> har varit med om liknande med laptops att man måste stänga av dem och sätta på dem men kör man bara en omstart så startar den inte om utan fastnar innan bios ska starta typ
<realubot> madbear: Ta hjälp av mig? :S
<realubot> Vad är det jag kan som madbear inte klarar?
<Mr-Pedersen> om det är någon som vet hur man fixar det här problemet så är jag väldigt tacksam
<realubot> madbear: Jag loggar in på morgonen imorgon någon gång. Fråga inte om att fråga då utan fråga bara... :)
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: När fryser det exakt? Hur fryser det?
<Mr-Pedersen> det fryser precis när det står will now restart och även vid Alsa audio pulse:
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Vad händer om hon kör kommandot: sudo shutdown -r 0
<realubot> i Terminalen? Ser hon något felmeddelande då?
<realubot> Mr-Pedersen: Om systemet fryser och hon startar om manuellt efter. Vad får hon ut om hon kör: cat /var/log/messages
<realubot> Och: dmesg
<realubot> i Terminalen direkt efter omstart?
<Mr-Pedersen> jag ska skicka det till henne
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<lowbowz> Philip5: Vem tycker inte att hon är het?
<zChris> Pratar du om maud olofsson nu lowbowz?
<realubot> Hehe
<Philip5> lowbowz: jag tycker inte det... inte alls min typ
<zChris> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8609308.ab
<tobier> huh, network manager syns inte i notification area
<tobier> men den körs uppenbarligen igång
<amelia> tobier: den kanske har kommit bort och går att lägga till igen med "add to panel" om du högerklickar där?
<tobier> amelia: jag har ingen network applet
<tobier> *network manager
<tobier> men alltså, slår jag ihjäl nm-applet och kör igång den igen så dyker den upp
<tobier> lite halvstörigt att behöva göra det..
<amelia> tobier: jo, menade appleten..
<tobier> amelia: ja, men i "add to panel" så har jag ingen network manager eller liknande
<amelia> just det.. blandade ihop den biten med annat... trött och desktop är inte min grejj
<Verrox> zChris: detdär löste precis min kvälls felsökning av nätverket...
<realubot> tobier: "The underlying problem is that the applet permits begin rendered in the notification area without an icon. Instead, it should generate a standin and emit a warning to stderr so folks have a chance at reporting something closer to the real problem."
<realubot> Vad tror du om deT?
<realubot> tobier: "As far as I can tell, the problem is that when the network manager is in some particular, unknown, state, the applet is rendered without an icon, and only a single invisible pixel area for the purposes of bringing up left and right click menus."
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> tvättar kläder :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> kollade du bilden jag pm:ade?
<maxjezy> tror jag missade den, ser inget pm här
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/final_droid.png
<maxjezy> justja, loggade ju ur KDE för att hoppa in i Gnome
<dagon_> den är inte final men det är på väg dit
<dagon_> ska bara fixa ögonen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fick du koll på HDR grejerna?
<dagon_> nja, har inte börjat med dom än
<dagon_> fick lite bättre koll på yafaray iaf
<maxjezy> det kan göra det riktigt snyggt sen med reflektioner
<maxjezy> jag ska dra ner på tvättstugan nu igen och hämta tvätten
<maxjezy> den är nog torr nu.
<maxjezy> brb!
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-23
<apox_> Tjo
<apox_> Har ett prblem
<arand> ...?
<apox_> Har installerat om ubuntu nu 2ggr och får samma problem hela tiden, varje gång jag har installerat grafiken (ATI) så är det precis som jag stänger av alla visuella efter så menyn bli grå/vit och alla mappar är fula
<apox_> har testat med både de senaste drivrutinerna ifrån ATI och de som finns med i ubuntu
<apox_> Någon som vet vad detta kan vara för fel ?
<arand> Ingen aning... vad säger google om "dittkort ubuntu"
<apox_> Asså, kortet är installerat men allt är grått, precis som om du stänger ner allt i windows så att windows blir grått men snabbt utan visuella effekter. Fast jag har effekterna kvar :/
<dagon_> vad är det för kort?
<arand> Att den hoppar över till Raleigh-temat indikerar väl att gtk inte får tag i en tema-motor ...?
<arand> Men du säger att compiz funkar fortfarande?
<apox_> Det är HD 5830
<apox_> jag har Visuel effekt på "Extra" och det funkar utan problem
<apox_> Och om det är samma nu så kommer jag att få fel medellanden ibland när jag startar upp ubuntu med att vissa saker kan inte startas bla bla, vill du ta bort de programen
<arand> Gissning är att gtk inte kommer överens med drivisarna, ingen aning vad göra dock...
<apox_> ok
<apox_> det funkade bra för några dagar sedan men så blev jag sugen på att dualboota med win7 så jag installerade om allt.
<arand> ny version av ubuntu alltså?
<apox_> Kör med 10.10 och gjorde det då också
<apox_> men kanske 10.04 funkar bättre
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken? :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, jepp
<maxjezy> hm
<MrCleanWithHair> Jag behöver en webbplats som pandora.com för svensk musik
<MrCleanWithHair> hej?
<arand> Svergie sover vid det här laget ;)
<MrCleanWithHair> arand: Ja, men jag ar i USA.
<MrCleanWithHair> arand, webbplatser som pandora for svensk musik?
<arand> MrCleanWithHair: Om jag visste skulle jag svarat.
<MrCleanWithHair> kk arand tack
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag skulle behöva hjälp att fixa luxrender
<Barre> morrn morrn
<peppis> morn
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man ändrar språk på thunderbird?
<larsemil> det är helt stört att tåg ska vara minst dubbelt, helst trippelt så dyrt som buss...
<andol> larsemil: Tja, med tanke på hur mycket bilväg vi ändå har så skalar ju busstrafik betydligt bättre än tåg så...
<larsemil> men ändå, två personer gbg - falun nästan 2000kr
<larsemil> DET är faktiskt helt stört
<andol> Jo
<larsemil> jag kan bo en helg i london med flyg och boende för det priset.
<larsemil> buss blir sju hundra enkel väg för två. då är nog bilen nästan billigast
<larsemil> Jag och sambon ska till gbg nästa helg, har redan börjat bråka. Hon menar att vi hellre åker buss båda två tur och retur, total restid dryga 17 timmar medans jag hellre kör bil, restid dryga 11 timmar...
<delhage> installerade ubuntu igår och upptäckte att om jag drar saker till skrivbordet så syns dom inte där (men dom ligger i mappen Skrivbord/Desktop).
<delhage> hur får man dom att synas?
<larsemil> delhage: 10.10?
<delhage> senaste sp jag antar det
<larsemil> fungerar fint för mig, måste vara någon konstig inställning
<delhage> jag har bara installerat och inte gjort någon inställning än
<larsemil> delhage: det är inte så att du har en Desktop och en Skrivbord?
<delhage> nä
<larsemil> då vet jag inte, nu dagis!
<delhage> fast iof, jag ändrade språkinställning från eng-swe
<delhage> kan kanske vara det ändå
<larsemil> gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<delhage> fick frågan om jag skulle ändra namn på alla mappar och svarade ja
<delhage> ok, ska testa, tack
<larsemil> delhage: kan vara det då, låter troligt
<yeager> gäsp
<TheG0blin> Godmorgon!
<larsemil> delhage: löste det sig?
<t^> jag då ? :D
<larsemil> jag har aldrig pysslat med anonine
<t^> kej
<t^> :P
<t^> dom svarar ju inte på mina mail! dom har ju haft hela natten på sig :D
<larsemil> https://www.anonine.com/en/faq#pptp
<t^> läst där
<t^> :I
<t^> däremot hitta jag på flashback att deras grejjer muppade för något år sedan och misstänker att det är deras skit som jävlas igen :D
<larsemil> såklart. precis som att det alltid är buggar i linuxkerneln när jag får kompileringsfel på min kod...
<larsemil> :D
<t^> ja men användarnamn och lösenord som inte fungerar ffs
<t^> testat olika plattformar OCH nät
<t^> :O
<delhage> larsemil: nej, jag får kolla ikväll, har inte burken här
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: fick aldrig svar på om hur det funkade med NX/NoMachine
<t^> fan irriterande när dom inte svarar på mail!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: vad skulle du till dalom och göra?
<HeMan> larsemil: Orsa Speedweekend
<HeMan> larsemil: kolla på gasturbin-sparkar...
<larsemil> hahaha!
<larsemil> wonderful!
<larsemil> välkommen in på en fika på vägen upp/ner. om du kör riksvägen mellan rättvik och falun är det bara en omväg på en enstaka mil och med fantastiska shoppingmöjligheter! och barnen får leka av sig lite. :)
 * larsemil säljer in
<fredrik_> när jag loggar in i min kära ubuntu så funkar inte compiz window manager som den skall. Bland annat ser awn fel ut. Och det saknas ramar om föster etc. Problemet löses genom att genom compiz fusion icon välja "reload windows manager" Hur kan jag få detta att fungera direkt vid uppstart?
<larsemil> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1337%25+of+pi haha
<Philip5> fredrik_: vet inte vad du kan ha gjort och jag kör själv inte gnome eller compiz men om du kör in och använder fusion-icon så kan du sätta windows manager där och kanske skriver den om vilken du ska ha som default också
<Philip5> larsemil: har du tråkigt på jobbet?!?! :)
<fredrik_> Philip5, Japp. Jag har valt windows manager där. Men på något sätt så missas detta vid uppstart av datorn. Jag skulle vilja att windows managern blev rätt redan från början... Detta uppstod för några dagar sedan (har fungerat innan) Men som vanligt kan jag inte komma på vad jag gjort för fel
<larsemil> Philip5: men är det inte sjukt att 1337% afv pi är 42! :D
<Philip5> larsemil: du kanske har löst frågan på livet, universum och allting från Liftarens guide till galaxen??!? nu kan vi vänta oss att de spränger jorden! :O
<fredrik_> Philip5, Det är ju redan löst. Svaret var ju 42... Ingen mening med att uppfinna julet igen. Det tog ju rätt lång tid att räkna ut det menar jag
<larsemil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAYmXzyGWKo handla på tre!
<Philip5> fredrik_: jo de löste ju svaret men visste inte frågan... nu har ju larsemil även frågan :D
<fredrik_> Philip5, Ah, du tänkte så.. ja då lär ju mössen bli glada
<Slartibart> I Ubuntu-helpen så står det att closed-source virtualbox har stöd för USB. Är det nån mer skillnad man borde känna till, eller är open source-varianten rätt likvärdig? Nån som använder virtualbox här och kan tycka till?
<fredrik_> ingen som har koll på hur man kan komma till rätta med att compiz windows manager måste laddas om efter inloggning?
<speakman> morrn
<speakman> Slartibart: jag använder virtualbox, men då closed source-modellen just p.g.a. usb-stödet
<speakman> Slartibart: använde ose förrut och den fungerande galant
<speakman> HeMan: Orsa? Då -måste- man ta en "Lasses" på Daisys!
<Slartibart> Ok, se där. Tackar :).
<speakman> Ingen Orsa(k) ;)
<speakman> Slartibart: En kul anektot från gårdagen var att Flash player spårade ur så kolossalt i Ubuntu så jag fick dra igång en virtuell gammal XP-installation och köra Flash där. Det fungerade mycket bättre.
<Slartibart> Känner man igen =/, firefox käkade runt 1Gb minne för mig och halva processorn. ME nnär jag avaktiverade flash så funkade allting.
<fredrik_> hur kan jag enklast köra kommandon med automatik vid uppstart?
<Barre> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/automatically-start-programs-services-login-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Barre> fredrik_: ^^
<speakman> Efter att jag börjat spelat Minecraft så har jag fått lite perspektiv till det där med minneskonsumtion. Trots 4GB RAM får jag ibland stänga ner allt annat för att bara köra Minecraft
<fredrik_> Barre, tack
<fredrik_> får se om jag kan gå runt problemet med att compiz inte vill starta. Tycker inte om fulhack men ... ja.. ibland har man ju inget val
<HeMan> speakman: det börjar vara så många saker att göra på vägen att jag snart måste starta en dag tidigare för att hinna allt...
<speakman> HeMan: var åker du ifrån?
<HeMan> speakman: Stockholm
<speakman> räcker en dag extra då? :)
<speakman> Fördelen med Daisys är ju att du redan är i Orsa. Och äta bör man annars dör man. Lite tidigare än annars iaf.
<HeMan> speakman: låter som en plan!
<speakman> HeMan: inget svar om w3680?
<t^> får statusen inte anslutningsbar och ibland försvinner tracker announcment paketen när jag leker torrent med telenors mobila. men när jag köra vpn tunnel fungerar det prima ? vad göra ? :)
<kodein> ja, grattis, de trafficshejpar torrenttrafik.
<t^> jao men dom började för någon vecka sedan
<t^> tidigare har dom bara våldtagit hastigheten och kompenserat mig för detta då dom inte vela göra om systemet
<t^> men när dom begränsar trafik t.o.m borde man väl kunna leja bort jobbet att tanka det jag skulle ha till en kamrat så får dom stå för omkostnaderna vid reklamation ?
<barzam> t^: står något i avtalet om detta?
<kodein> jag vill önska dig lycka till på förhand.
<barzam> bra att läsa på innan du kontaktar kundtjänst
<speakman> kodein: är det säkert att dom gör det? isåfall vore det ett väldigt intressant inlägg i iptelefon-diskussionen som nyligen eldades på.
<barzam> ip-telefoni står ju uttryckligen i telenors avtal att det inte ingår för övrigt
<kodein> jag skulle nog säga att alla traffic shape:ar.
<t^> såhär är det. när jag teknade så frågade jag specifikt om dom manipulerade paketdata elelr hastighet. NEJ sa dom. ringt support ang hastighetsproblem då sa dom att dom inte gjorde det då heller. sedan när jag bad att få veta hur mkt backbone dom köpte och hur många avnändare det va på masten erkännde dom att dom sabba min hastighet och detta genom en avtalspunkt att dom kan
<t^> ändra avtalet hur dom vill när dom vill
<t^> men att avtala på det viset fungerar inte i sverige och dom dessutom ljugit om att dom tillämpar dessa lösningar så fick 3k av dom
<speakman> kodein: det tvivlar jag inte heller på, men det skulle vara intressant med ett konkret exempel
<t^> men nu är vi ju där IGEN
<t^> så blev alltså kompenserad för hastigheten
<speakman> Stackars de som kör WoW över Telenor. Går inte uppdateringarna där över BitTorrent?
<t^> men sedan någon vecka nu så håller dom på och mixtrar med paket nu också och kör väl förmodligen sin jag kan göra vad jag vill för så skrev vi i kontraktet
<barzam> t^: man kan aldrig ändra avtal ensidigt som telenor påstår
<t^> barzam iknow
<t^> och dom har även sagt att dom kan vara snälla och skippa uppsägningstiden
<t^> men jag sa då att säger ni upp detta nu kommer ni få stå för ännu mera omkostnader som drabbar mig vid denna reklamation så då stannade jag kvar
<t^> men nu pillar dom i paketen också sedan dom uppdaterade masterna
<barzam> t^: kontakta din konsumentrådgivare i din kommun
<t^> hade dom stämt telenor åt mig med statliga medel vilket dom borde hade jag gjort det
<barzam> t^: och se om du kan få hjälp därifrån, du kan säkert ta detta till ARN
<t^> hotade en chef sist sedan att flashbacka honom åt helvetet med mina telefonloggar så fick jag pengar
<t^> men vill ju smälla på mera denna gång så dom lär sig
<t^> varken konsumentrådgivaren eller ARN hjälper till och stämma
<barzam> har du varit i kontakt med kommunen?
<t^> har mycket otur så har haft kontakt med dom i andra ärenden ;)
<t^> kostar fläsk att köra civilrättsligt också
<t^> begriper inte att det inte finns nå smidigt sätt att få staten att bekosta sånnahär rättegångar
<t^> kan ju lova att telenor hade slutat shapea paketen direkt istället för att be kunder dra åt helvete när man märker att dom trollar
<barzam> t^: har du anmält till arn? kostar inget
<kodein> jag antar att det skulle vara för dyrt pga alla jävla rättshaverister.
<t^> har haft att göra förut med ARN dom kommer IBLAND med rekomendationer till stora företag men oftast så lägger dom ner allt :)
<barzam> om det rör mindre belopp (s.k småmål) är det billigare att processa
<barzam> tror gränsen är vid ett halv basbelopp (typ 20000)
<t^> grejen är den att dom är så nogräknade så jag tycker det känns som bedrägeri
<t^> använde annan macadress på modemet fick jag andra felsymptom
<t^> som att deras system kännde av att man undersökte :D
<speakman> Ring Plus
<barzam> t^: http://www.konsumentverket.se/klagoguiden
<t^> eller så är det fel på deras grejjer rent ut sagt. senast jag va i kontakt med telenor tyckte dom att jag skulle ut och promenera runt på stan och felsöka deras master med min dator hahaha
<t^> ska kika där igen då barzam men man kommer aldrig någon vart med dom där känns det som :I
<barzam> t^: arn är väldigt bra, och telenor följer säkert deras avgöranden (de är så pass stora och seriösa), dessutom är det en gratis prövning
<t^> fan va jag åker ur
<t^> nu läser dom vad man skriver också. säkert dom som gav mig SSL certifikatet till freenode :D
<t^> kan skriva något slaffsigt till arn. förut när jag la ner timmar på en arn'ning så la dom ner även fast det va hållbart juridiskt
<t^> dom är jäviga mot stora företag dessvärre
<t^> så dom i nämnden får fina jobb
<t^> måste ju gå att köra nå annat smidigt sätt
<t^> göra noggrann analys i hur dom "burstar" "shapear" och stryper hastigheten och kallar det prioritering "fair-usage" inget nämns när man tecknar, inte finns/fanns det i avtalet då. Efterfrågade specifikt detta vid teckning.
<t^> när dom nekar i början till dessa grejjer borde det väl klassas som bedrägeri ? då borde man väl staten kunna bekosta rättegången då det är i så stor omfattning
<barzam> t^: men har telenor sagt att det inte ska va så har du en given vinst i arn
<barzam> om du kan bevisa detta med avtal eller liknande
<barzam> tror inte det är fråga om bedrägeri däremot
<t^> loggar alla telesamtal. så har ju loggat när jag tecknade och när jag ringde supporten. telenor har erkännt att dom ljugit om detta. fast dom kallar det göra fel
<t^> dom gör fel på tevereklamer osv hela tiden också...
<t^> måste ju även vara kränkning att dom analyserar mina paket? som att posten skulle öppna alla brev och titta vad som finns där i ?
<speakman> t^: fast även posten läser ju etiketterna så...
<speakman> if packet.type == 'evilbittorrent' then packet.dump()
<t^> kanske är som att posten skrotar alla paket till viss adress då :P
<t^> men då borde ju något parti lägga upp nå torrent med skräp på så man kan säga att telenor saboterar demokratin också :D
<t^> så vi slipper norrbaggarna
<t^> PTS borde dra tebax licenserna när dom håller på sådär
<speakman> PP driver ju just den här frågan ganska hårt
<speakman> börjar man skilja på paket och paket så är man inne på en väldigt farlig linje
<t^> därför dom fick min röst iaf
<speakman> PTS? :p
<t^> post och telestyrelsen
<speakman> ...fick din röst..
<speakman> jaja
<t^> som säljer radiofrekvenser som idioterna från norge kör sitt vidriga bredband på :D
<speakman> det är samtidigt en inte helt enkel fråga det med net neutrality
<t^> förstår inte hur man inte skulle kunna rösta PP
<t^> nej men som att ha geztapo efter vägarna ?
<t^> eller beatrice ask som tittar på dig när du bajsar genom ett litet fönster
<speakman> även om det är en självklarhet att man inte ska censurera, så blir det besvärligt om man inte får möjlighet till QoS osv
<speakman> tror PAF har haft en del funderingar runt net neutrality
<t^> här skadar ju telenor mig ekonomiskt
<t^> och psykiskt
<t^> !!!
<speakman> Telenor skulle anställt Allan Svensson - "POSTEN SKA FRAM!"
<t^> vem va allan svensson ? :O
<speakman> Gustav Svensson då, som han hette i Svensson Svensson
<t^> jaha den där roliga tv serien :D
<t^> "posten ska fram" känns ju lite rätt då det kan vara viktiga saker! misstänker telenor eller någon annan för den delen kan dom göra polisanmälan
<t^> t.ex apple nu med iphone och 0grader/utomhusbruk
<t^> vi misstänker att ni kört med vårat skräp utomhus nu när våran kinestelefon för överpris slutat fungera. pröva gärna stämma oss vi är skitrika och kommer äga din ekonomi och ingen myndighet stoppar oss. vi tänker fortsätta leka kapitalistpoliser :D
<speakman> Säg det högt, och Leif Silbersky står utanför dörren :)
<t^> nu idag får man ju veta saker på nätet men när t.ex apple vill styra DN's släpp på ipad samtidigt som obama/beatrice vill stänga internet blire fan inte bra
<t^> skulle fan kunna tänka mig bli anklaga företag för skit målvakt
<t^> och leva på donerade konserver
<t^> hatar detta mygel!
<Zambezi> t^: Jag kallar inte Apple för en modern form av maffia utan anledning.
<t^> ;)
<Zambezi> t^: Det värsta är ändå att många företag som DN, SDS, GP och alla kommer vika ner sig. Det är lite som Facebook, att så många finns där att alla företag känner sig tvingade att finnas där känns det som.
<t^> jag kör inte facebooken :O
<Zambezi> t^: Inte jag heller. Ur integritetssynvikel är det moraliskt förkastligt. Jag höll på att skriva integrationssynvinkel. Man blir ju järntvättad av all politisk korrekt media.
<t^> jobs kommer sparka undan sig själv troligen då dom inte har kvalitativ produkt. visst bra skärmar sedan inget mer :D
<zChris> t^, jobs är borta om ett år iaf :<
<t^> titta på tvserien superjail
<t^> hehe
<t^> kan tänka mig att jobs utiopi ser ut sådär ;)
<t^> allt är inlåst bakom äpplet!
<Coffe> någon bar på cyrus ? har problem med siege inloggningar
<Coffe> -bar +bra
<Zambezi> t^: Jobs har taskig lever. Han har fått en translanterad och ska nu ha problem med bukspottskörteln. Det är bara 20% överlevnad om man hittar cancern i tid, annars 10% överlevnad.
<t^> oj
<t^> men han hade ju tur som fick en transplanterad i usa :D
<t^> det är ju exprimentiell operation enligt många sjukförsäkringar i usa hehehe
<t^> menar att det inte är alla som får den bekostad fast han hade iof äppelkassan :P
<Zambezi> t^: Kanske för att den är så jävla dyr. Det är ju dels någon som ska vara döende, sen ska den ur, sen fort som fan in i en annan patient. Det är säkert sexsiffrigt belopp totalt med vila och allt.
<t^> jo men det genomförs på katter :) inklusive dialysbehandling hehe
<Zambezi> t^: Dialys är för njurar.
<t^> OCH lever
<t^> :)
<Zambezi> t^: Är den? Det var nytt för mig i så fall.
<t^> menar att alla får ju inte den nödvändiga operationen för att fortsätta leva bekostad av telenors motsvarighet till försäkringsbolag i usa. medans privata aktörer utför liknande behandlingar privat på sina husdjur ;P
<t^> kanske därför jobs säljer sitt skit så dyrt för han visste att hans kulle bli sjuk och hade kass sjukförsäkring i usa ? :D
<Zambezi> t^: Han har nog råd ändå.
<Zambezi> t^: Telenor är otäcka dock. Comhem med.
<t^> funderar som fan på hur jag ska bevisa detta bäst då telenors "shapeande", "burstande" och hastighets manipulationerna ej är konstanta
<t^> polaren som rekomendera telenor till mig har haft dom i år och går runt och tror att det är atmosfäriska störningar :D
<Zambezi> t^: Hur kan det arta sig? Om du ska logga hastigheten blir det ju helt groteskt stora listor.
<t^> hastigheten har dom redan erkännt
<t^> och jag nöjde mig med 3k för det förut då det inte känns allt för allvarligt som det är idag
<Zambezi> t^: Fick du kompensation?
<t^> men nu för någon vecka sedan började jag få problem med torrent tracker
<t^> jess sa 5 lök cash ska jag ha direkt då fick jag 3 hehe och hade tänkt byta internet men har inte hittat någon alternativ lösning ännu som känns rätt
<Zambezi> t^: Det är nog ganska ovanligt med sådan kompensation. Fast Telenor är vidriga. Såg du programmet om deras bolag i Bangladesh som Uppgrag granskning gjorde?
<t^> fick ju skrämma livet ur högsta möjliga chef jag fick tag på för den ringa summan.
<t^> nee vad har dom för bolag där ?
<t^> tillverkade dom hundmat av små barn ? :D
<Zambezi> t^: Det var typ ingen säkerhet för arbetarna. Många blev sjuka. Gambia phone tror jag det hette. Det hade samma logga.
<t^> :/
<dagon_> goddagens kanalen
<amelia> jahaja, så t^ är nya einand alltså.
<dagon_> :)
<kodein> fast var einand lika mycket rättshaverist?
<amelia> det vet jag inget om, tänkte mest på själva gnällandet och missnöjet.
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> hej amelia :)
<amelia> hej dagon_
<dagon_> läget?
<amelia> sjukig. :(
<dagon_> aw :(
<amelia> själv?
<dagon_> jag är frisk men fortfarande arbetslös :/
<amelia> trist, du får flytta till tokholm. här finns massa jobb
<dagon_> men jag orkar inte med dumhuvudena
<Philip5> dagon_: men du har ju blender och yafaray :D
<amelia> hehe, så farligt är det inte.
<dagon_> det är ju stockholmare :(
<amelia> de flesta är ju inte det. :P
<dagon_> jag hinner bara säga ett ord sen är jag årets skämt där
<kodein> nä, de flesta stockholmare är väl inflyttade?
<kodein> de är säkert andra generationens värmlänningar hela bunten
<amelia> snarare de flesta som bor i stockholm är inflyttade.
<dagon_> :p
<amelia> stockholmarna är ju fortfarande stockholmare lixom. :P
<spacebug-> yo stirner ;)
<HeMan> dagon_: det är rätt intressant att bara behöva säga två ord för att bli ihågkommen
<dagon_> jag är skåning
<HeMan> dagon_: ah, då har du nog jobbigare läge än mig
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> är du norrlänning HeMan? :P
<HeMan> dagon_: jo
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> HeMan: ska du inte svara "men joooo" då? ;)
<dagon_> eller jomenvisst
<Philip5> precis
<dagon_> eller det där inåtvända väsljudet
<dagon_> typ som "jo" fast som en inandning
<dagon_> Philip5: har du gjort nåt med luxrender?
<HeMan> 7
<HeMan> uttalas på inandning
<dagon_> :>
<HeMan> eller 5040
<HeMan> 7! blir 5040...
<HeMan> liiite nördigare!
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag stör mig på gottlänningarna
<dagon_> sju-eh
<dagon_> tju-eh-ge
<dagon_> keino
<HeMan> mm, för att inte tala om dom från Sorsele
<HeMan> helknasig betoning på alla siffror!
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: du är säkert från torsby eller nått sånt för där har de väl sådan där riktigt bred värmländska
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> fö leite grlykorl i beilen
<dagon_> norrköpingska
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> eller mjörlby
<dagon_> Philip5: du är inte sugen på att lägga upp luxrender på dina ppa? ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: jag har lite fula paket på det till mig själv men de är berornde på nvidia som gpu-stöd
<Philip5> inte så kul om man inte kör nvidia
<Philip5> har inte orkart sätta upp två versioner
<Philip5> för lux kan ju använda både cpu och gpu för rendering :)
<Philip5> dvs om man har nvidia eller ati-kort som stödjer opencl
<Philip5> cuda på nvidia-språk
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag har ju ati
<Philip5> cuda=opencl+nvidia extra
<Philip5> ska man lägga upp så bode man göra 3 versioner i så fall och det skulle vara utan gpu-stöd, med nvidia och med ati
<Philip5> lite jobbigt när jag själv bara vill ha nvidia :D
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> jag greppade inte riktigt hur man meckade in den
<dagon_> läste på deras sida
<Philip5> vad fastnade du på då? att installera lux eller installera skriptet för blender?
<dagon_> jag fastnade vid instruktionerna :P
<Philip5> sedan kör jag så klart utvecklingsversionen som är 0.8-dev men de har väl bara 0.7 för nedladdning?
<Philip5> du behöver ladda ner själva lux och installera och sedan ska du även ladda ner och installera pylux för den version av lux som du använder och sist så ska du installera blenderscripten
<Philip5> så det är 3 saker att installera för att få in det i blender
<Philip5> plus att du ska ha en pylux för python 3.1 och den version av lux du använder eftersom blender 2.5 använder python 3.1 och blender 2.4 använder python 2.6
<antii> Philip5: HALÅ!
<Philip5> så rätt version av både lux och python av pylux
<Philip5> antii: hallå hallå
<dagon_> allå allå, emliga armén
<Philip5> dagon_: en bit kaka alltså med lux :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> tänkte göra ett drinkglas
<Philip5> jag håller på att bygga renderaren pixie
<Philip5> men den drygar sig på en grej som är så störig. verkar bero på hur de valt att bygga ett paket i ubuntu
<dagon_> har lite problem att göra glas med vanliga blender render
<Philip5> bra snyggt glas är busenkelt att göra med yafaray
<dagon_> hade iofs problem med det med :p
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> du har ju till och med ett glasmaterial i yafa
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men det blev inte så bra
<Philip5> joho
<dagon_> ska pilla lite på det
<Philip5> dagon_: kolla bara på glass här så ser du allt du behöver veta: http://www.yafaray.org/documentation/userguide/material
<Philip5> standard blir ju ofärgat glas. du kanske får ändra ior för att få brytningen i materialet att efterlikna glas
<Philip5> du har lite iorvärden där för olika material
<dagon_> Philip5: pillar lite med det nu
<dagon_> Philip5: så här ser det ut nu i blender render -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/glass_test.png
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> släng på ett glasmaterial
<dagon_> blev själv förvånad över hur fint glaset blev i formen :P
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> är rätt nöjd över hur bra jag blivit på så kort tid :)
<dagon_> nu ska jag bara bemästra det och äga maxjezy :P
<Philip5> det är väl inte så svårt att äga honom :P
<dagon_> hehe
<phnom> Hmm, om man gör sleep 5 && echo "^G" (fast med ^v^g) när man är sshad till en annan dator, borde man inte få en bell lokalt då? För jag får inte det :(
<HeMan> phnom: får du bell om du bara gör echo "^G"?
<phnom> Inte om jag gör det över ssh till hemmaservern, bara lokalt
<dagon_> vad är ^G egentligen?
<dagon_> alt+g?
<dagon_> eller ctrl?
<HeMan> dagon_: control+g
<HeMan> dagon_: motsvarar BEL
<dagon_> hmm
<phnom> Om jag gör det i t.ex. screen så hör screen bellen och echoar mitt bell msg som innehåller ^G, men det kommer liksom aldrig till min terminal på laptopen
<HeMan> phnom: vad säger echo $TERM
<phnom> rxvt-unicode
<HeMan> hmm, jag får inte ens bell lokalt
<phnom> BÃ¥de i screen, utan screen med ssh och lokalt
<phnom> Det funkar inte ens om jag bara är sshad, utan att vara i någon screen
<Coffe> efter några dagars bråkande med GOsa , så är jag rätt övertygad de blir vårat val av central user administration
<phnom> Måste man confa nåt extra i ssh för att den inte ska svälja bellen eller skriver den ut den ändå?
<eBittin> installerade just senaste Debian testing med Xorg på min eMac G4 och pekwm
<dagon_> :)
<eBittin> undra vad man ska installera för program på den tro
<barzam> eBittin: bra fråga :)
<dagon_> eBittin: beror ju på vad du vill göra med den :)
<eBittin> leka med allmänt :p
<phnom> HeMan: Inga idéer om min bell?
<dagon_> eBittin: en terminal, irssi, chromium och det vanliga? :)
<dagon_> ett bra tips är att installera gfceu och snes9x-gtk och spela lite gamla hederliga spel :)
<eBittin> dagon_: typ
<barzam> eBittin: sauerbraten
<maxjezy> aj em the king
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur går det?
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/glass_test.png
<maxjezy> såg ditt glas :)
<dagon_> ska försöka pilla in den med yafaray
<dagon_> göra lite glas
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ser ut som the holy grale
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> :)
<virtuald> vaffö funkar inte daataan?
<dagon_> kanske borde sätta lite diamanter på den och göra den i guld istället? :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<virtuald> keine pictjaar on der bildscherm
<maxjezy> guldmaterial är roligare än glas
<dagon_> eBittin: vilken modell är din emac?
<eBittin> dagon_: vet inte riktigt :p
<dagon_> haha
<eBittin> 1ghz modellen
<dagon_> är det en stationär?
<eBittin> finns bara stationära eMacar :p
<eBittin> vad jag vet
<dagon_> med eller utan klumpfot?
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> jag tänker nog på imac
<eBittin> mjo
<eBittin> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/EMac.jpg
<barzam> snygg den där faktiskt
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag har funderat på en billig powermac
<eBittin> jag fick denna gratis
<dagon_> helt rätt pris för en mac
<eBittin> fick för mig att börja samla på macar då jag fick en gratis iMac G3
<eBittin> så nu har jag fått 5 burkar gratis och betalat för 4 typ
<dagon_> :)
<barzam> nån som prövat cssu på sin n900? rekommenderas varmt om det är nån som har kvar den telefonen :)
<eBittin> browser, im, irc, musikspelare vad mer behöver man
<eBittin> bildvisare kanske
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hmm
<eBittin> och pdfvisare
<barzam> eBittin: nåt att skriva på
<dagon_> pekwm ser ju ut som fluxbox
<jan1> söker efter lite hjälp och googlade mig fram till det här på nåt sätt. har ubuntu men är helt lost när det kommer till kodning och allt sånt men det är en kompis som övertalade mig till ubuntu och jag har varit nöjd. men nu funkar inte spotify, nån som har lust att hjälpa?
<eBittin> barzam: det har jag redan :p
<barzam> jan1: har du provat i wine?
<eBittin> undra om wine finns för ppc
<dagon_> nope
<eBittin> :<
<eBittin> no Spotify for me
<dagon_> http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX
<dagon_> läs översta
<barzam> kan ju köra nån annan klient, eBittin
<eBittin> måste man ju ha prenium
<eBittin> aja har ändå Spotify på macen som står här på fönsterbrädet
<eBittin> som jag ska köpa av en polare för 1000kr då jag har pengar
<dagon_> macen eller spotify? ;)
<eBittin> macen
<dagon_> hehe
<jan1> jo men funkar i alla fall inte. det öppnar sig men bara som en liten ruta längst upp till vänster
<eBittin> Spotify tror jag är dyrare än 1000kr
<dagon_> vad är det för en mac?
<Philip5> dagon_: hur går det med att göra glas då?
<dagon_> vilar lite från det just nu
<eBittin> dagon_: Powerbook G4 122
<Philip5> hehe
<eBittin> 12"
<barzam> jan1: vilken wine-version installerade du?
<Philip5> latmask
<dagon_> eBittin: sweet, vad sitted det för cpu i den?
<dagon_> Philip5: måste ha lite matrast :)
<barzam> jan1: och har du ställt in ljud och sånt i wine? kör winecfg
<eBittin> 867mhz g4
<jan1> nu fick jag igång det! men fattar inte varför det har blivit så här nu, har aldrig behövt gå genom wine eller hur man säger
<barzam> jan1: bra att det löste sig!
<jan1> jo but still.. irriterande. men tack i alla fall. =)
<eBittin> dagon_: hittade wine för ppc i exprimental :p
<dagon_> eBittin: häftigt :)
<dagon_> visste inte att det fanns :P
<eBittin> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/wine
<eBittin> inte jag heller
<eBittin> ah funkade bara i unstable och inte testing
<dagon_> :/
<dagon_> du, pekwm såg ju rätt bra ut
<dagon_> är det lätt att confa?
<eBittin> tror jag nöjer mej med dom 1,5tb som finns här
<eBittin> inte testat att confa det än :p
<eBittin> installerade det för 10minuter sen
<dagon_> ah okej :P
<eBittin> :>
<dagon_> eBittin: hmm, nu fick du mig intresserad av pekwm
<eBittin> :p
<eBittin> har vart intresserad av den i flera år men inte rört den förrens nu
<zChris> eBittin, är det du som har programmert det?
<eBittin> zChris: nej
<realubot> madbear: Vad var det för skript du snackade om igår?
<yeager> oh, wordpress 3.1... dags att uppdatera
<realubot> yeager: Har du blogg?
<yeager> danielnylander.se
<realubot> Den har jag sett förr tror jag.
<realubot> Nej, det hade jag inte.
<realubot> Eller jo.
<realubot> Du jobbar på ett säkerhetsföretag.
<yeager> Blue Coat Systems
<realubot> Du som jobbar med översättning. Det var en snubbe här som installerade Thunderbird via Terminalen och som klagade på att det var på engelska. Finns inte Tuhunderbird i förråden på sv.?
<realubot> yeager: Vad har du för utb.?
<yeager> Thunderbird översätts av Mozilla-gänget..
<yeager> översättningen ligger i paketet thunderbird-locale-sv-se
<dinasty> någon som kan reda ut begreppen gnome 3 och gnome shell för mig ?
<dinasty> är det samma sak eller?
<realubot> yeager: Aha. Där ser man.
<yeager> realubot, 1 år gymnasium bakom mig..
<realubot> Jaha, så du är självlärd.
<realubot> 1 år? :S Hoppade du av?
<yeager> realubot, japp, skolan var inget för mig
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> yeager: Har du sysslat med datorer hela livet då?
<virtuald> yeager: vad har du gjort sen du hoppade av gymnasiet?
<virtuald> 8-]
<yeager> realubot, japp, sen jag var 11 typ... ABC80 var första burken
<yeager> virtuald, lumpen 92-93 och sen jobba
<virtuald> aha
<realubot> Mhm, det tror jag det.
<realubot> yeager: Jobbar du från Sverige?
<amelia> yeager: har ni flyttat?
<yeager> realubot, sitter i stockholm, ja
<yeager> amelia, jo, vi växde ur lokalen och flyttade en våning upp
<amelia> yeager: ah, cool. jag gick förbi igår (skulle röka under taket för det snöade) och det var väldigt tomt där då. :P
<yeager> amelia, hehe, jo. vi har mer än dubbelt så stor lokal nu. fast jag är nästan aldrig där.. reser alldeles för mycket nu
<amelia> yeager: tror headweb tittade på ert gamla kontor då, hörde de hade kollat på något på 20.
<realubot> yeager: Reser? Vart är du på väg?
<yeager> realubot, reser i jobbet
<amelia> yeager: fast det var för litet för dem också.
<yeager> amelia, aha, trevligt. då kanske man får bra priser på hyrfilm :)
<amelia> yeager: hehe, jag har sjukt bra pris på hyrfilm. :) men är du på primus någon gång så kan vi ta en lunch så kan du få några gratisfilmskoder.
<yeager> amelia, det låter bra det :)
<realubot> Jag fixar login till en bra torrent-sajt on ni bjuder mig på lunch.
<eBittin> någon som vet en bra light gtk rss läsare?
<barzam> kör alltid google reader
<eBittin> ah jag vill gärna ha en desktop based
<madbear> realubot: tjenna
<Norrland> eBittin: hmm, prova liferea
<realubot> madbear: Tjenixen.
<eBittin> Norrland: den hade jag glömt thx :)
<barzam> eBittin: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications#News_Aggregators
<madbear> kolla om ett nätverv wifi finns i näreheten isf om det finns en conf till det använda den för att koppla
<madbear> realubot: ser du? :D
<madbear> men jag ska pyssla med det sen pluggar nu
<realubot> eBittin: Google Reader i webbläsaren?
<barzam> oj såg att tipsen där inte var gtk+-program
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för conf? Lösen eller vad?
<madbear> aa en wpa_supplicant conf
<eBittin> barzam: får bli liferea
<barzam> en google reader-klient för desktopen är ett program jag verkligen saknar
<realubot> madbear: sudo iwlist scan eller nåt.
<madbear> pre sis
<realubot> madbear: Vilet wifi ska anslutas till då?
<madbear> man ska plocka alla wifi ssid ur iwlist scan sen kolla om conf finns
<barzam> ja men liferea stödjer ju google reader såg jag nu :D
<realubot> madbear: och iwconfig
<madbear> realubot: japp men ska fixa med det sen
<realubot> madbear: Kolla om conf finn i en fil på disken?
<Norrland> barzam: du importerar från google reader. Den sätter dem inte som läst i webbklienten dock
<realubot> madbear: lösenord?
<madbear> är det wpa_sup så behövs inte iwconfig
<realubot> madbear: Ja, ja.
<barzam> Norrland: aj då :/
<Norrland> barzam: jepp, så de blir lätt ett par tusen nyheter som är olästa
<dagon_> liferea är ju sämst
<dagon_> man vill ju ha som widget
<dagon_> inte som en extra webläsare
<barzam> vill man? :)
<dagon_> man == jag :)
<Norrland> man man ? :)
<realubot> madbear: Kolla under Automatic WLAN Picker Script: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<realubot> När du har tid.
<madbear> dagon_: 0
<madbear> realubot: men tölit att inte bygga det sjävl :P
<realubot> madbear: Jag trodde bara du var ute efter ett skript som fungerar ju.
<madbear> realubot: nej måste görat själv oxå
<madbear> sen får du rätta det
<barzam> Norrland: lifera synkar visst med google reader
<maxjezy> dagon_, kolla in blendergurus senaste tutorial så får du lite nice material/texturtips till din modell
<realubot> madbear: Jaha, ok.
<realubot> madbear: Principen är väl samma. wlan-picker kör också med iwlist.
<Norrland> barzam: jo. Men, om du sätter en nyhet som read i liferea så kommer den inte göra samma sak med google-reader sidan. Utan där kommer den stå som oläst
<maxjezy> nu blir det korv med bröd här i huset!
<eBittin> en Atari ST är knappast värd 1000kr
<barzam> Norrland: nej, jag prövar själv nu och de står som lästa också på google
<Norrland> hmm
<Norrland> barzam: ah. Jag hade nog bara exporterat listan från google :P
<Norrland> haha, fan va nice
<barzam> håller med!
<dagon_> maxjezy: ska göra det :D
<realubot> Internet är känsligt. Ett mjukvarufel i en router och halva Europa får kraftiga störningar. :S
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Copyswedes nya avgift kommer göra 250Gb hdd 160 kr dyrare. :S
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/harddiskar-dyrare-1-juni_5964031.svd
<Markslap> Gigabit :(
<realubot> GB
<realubot> Markslap: Då då.
<realubot> Nöjd?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Inte direkt.
<Markslap> Men bättre.
<realubot> Varför inte?
<Xeronic> Letar efter spel till linux (fps, rpg, strategi m.fl) som har en motsvarighet i windows. Vi vill ha spel att LAN'a som fungerar lika bra på linux som på windows
<maxjezy> Xeronic, ojdå
<maxjezy> de va inte lite krav där :)
<maxjezy> kolla upp alien arena
<maxjezy> det är iaf fett FPS
<realubot> Xeronic: Alien Arena kanske: http://red.planetarena.org/
<tnta> mm tankar alien arena nu :)
<tnta> vem fixar upp en server då?
<realubot> Xeronic: http://sauerbraten.org/
<maxjezy> Xeronic, Nexuiz
<dagon_> team fortress
<dagon_> quake3
<Xeronic> Tackar för alla svar :)
<realubot> Xeronic: http://www.boswars.org/
<dagon_> teeworlds :O
<realubot> Xeronic: http://www.wesnoth.org/
<realubot> Xeronic: http://www.warsow.net/
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> kikade upp ett gammalt favoritspel
<maxjezy> Liero
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> finns en klon till linux
<dagon_> vad heter klonen?
<maxjezy> NiL
<Xeronic> liero: worms i realtid, jag älskar det spelet :)
<maxjezy> Xeronic, :)
<dagon_> liero spelade man mycket under högstadiet
<dagon_> vi hade så dåliga datorer att det var det enda som funkade
<maxjezy> :)
<larsemil> liero var grymt ju
<dagon_> liero är grymt
<maxjezy> undra om det funkar över nätet
<dagon_> vavoom ser coolt ut
<dagon_> http://www.playdeb.net/software/OpenLieroX
<dagon_> hittade den också
<realubot> Usch vad störande det var med group by threads i Evolution.
<Xeronic> Ohh, alien-arena fanns i apt's paket förråd :)
<realubot> Xeronic: Frågan är vilken version?
<realubot> Släpptes ju en ny 2011.
<realubot> Nej, tänkte på Alien Arena. :S
<maxjezy> realubot, öh?
<realubot> maxjezy: Öh?
<maxjezy> ibland känns det som om du inte läser :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jasså?
<maxjezy> <Xeronic> Ohh, alien-arena fanns i apt's paket förråd :)
<realubot> Mhm, just det.
<maxjezy> <realubot> Släpptes ju en ny 2011.
<maxjezy> <realubot> Nej, tänkte på Alien Arena. :S
<maxjezy> ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Nu räcker det!
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Jag har ju rätt.
<maxjezy> ja, på sätt och vis.
<maxjezy> har du kollat versionen i repo?
<realubot> Alien Arena 2011 7.50
<maxjezy> dagon_, nice med lierox
<realubot> maxjezy: Version: 7.40-2
<maxjezy> blir att installera
<realubot> I förrådet.
<maxjezy> realubot, ok
<maxjezy> ska testa 2011 sen jag
<angelkiller> Tja! NÃ¥gon som vet om man kan konfigurera och uppgradera en live-usb med senaste uppdateringar mm?
<realubot> 7.40 är från 2010. 7.50 är 2011-versionen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet inte om det är så stor skillnad.
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> får man ställa en mobilfråga här?
<realubot> angelkiller: Om du kör med 10.04.2 så lär den vara väldigt uppdaterad. Det släpptes ju nyss.
<realubot> !ask | xyzp
<ubot2> xyzp: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> xyzp: ;)
<xyzp> ok tack
<angelkiller> realubot: kör med 10.10 visst är det så, men tänker mest med drivrutiner för grafikkort, tangentbords layout, lösenord mm...
<realubot> angelkiller: Jag har dock inget svar på om det går rent generellt.
<realubot> angelkiller: Då kanske det är bättre att installera Ubuntu på ett USB?
<angelkiller> Det är precis det jag gjort... eller tänker du att installera den skarpt på ett usb?
<angelkiller> om detta är möjligt
<realubot> angelkiller: Ja, installera skarpt menar jag.
<realubot> xyzp: Fråga då? :D
<angelkiller> realubot: ok, så det skall fungera...
<angelkiller> Var installerar den då grub på? direkt på hd disken eller usbminnet?
<realubot> angelkiller: Det fungerar att installera på USB MEN du måste koppla ur disken först så att inte isntallationen lägger Grub på din vanliga hårddisk även om du väljer USB som installationsdestination.
<xyzp> jag har enb sonyericsson Cyber-Shot här den är ett par är gammal men jag letade efter den på deras sida å kunde inte hitta den, jag vill ha handboken till den, den har runda metallknappar, hur göra?
<realubot> angelkiller: Det är lite knepigt att få in Grub rätt om man har hårddisken inkopplad samtidigt som man installerar på USB. Installationsprogrammet fattar inte att det ska lägga Grub på USB:t.
<angelkiller> Ok det lät sämre då det är en bärbar, har det dock på en stationär som dualboot... tänkte mest om det fanns ett lätt sätt...
<realubot> xyzp: Den har väl ett nummer?
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det för se cyber-shot?
<realubot> angelkiller: Du kanska kan disable disken i BIOS?
<angelkiller> ja det är ju en möjlighet....
<angelkiller> ska kolla lite på det...
<realubot> Mhm. Om det går så är det en bra möjlighet. Se till att USB:t är det enda skrivbara mediet i datorn.
<xyzp> realubot, , ser bara serienummret det andra ligger under plast
<realubot> Innan du installerar Ubuntu Live på USB:t. Om det blir problem så går det att lägga in Grub efteråt på USB:t också...
<realubot> xyzp: Ge oss serienr. då?
<bamsefar> Moo
<realubot> vacum: What?
<realubot> vacum: Äh.
<angelkiller> ok, på så vis... känns smidigt att ha det på usb då disken i datorn är relativt liten.
<angelkiller> Hur pass till utrymme behövs annars till ubuntu för att detta skall fungera på ett korrekt sätt..? 10-20GB mer? 4gb ramminne hur stor swap behövs då?
<realubot> bamsefar: What?
<realubot> angelkiller: Det låter inte som en bra idé att ha Ubuntu på USB isntället för hdd.
<realubot> angelkiller: Ett USB är ju mycket långsammare än en disk.
<angelkiller> realubot: jo det är sant, dock inte så noga då det är win7 i 9 fall av 10, går en ubuntu kurs för tillfället därför jag funderade på usb så jag slipper sabba för sambon ;)
<realubot> angelkiller: Tja, ett 8 GB-minne borde du komma ganska långt med. Swap på 300-500MB.
<angelkiller> ok...
<realubot> angelkiller: Kör Ubuntu i wubi då.
<angelkiller> Ja det är sant... Det har jag helt glömt...
<angelkiller> Tackar...
<realubot> angelkiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<angelkiller> Är det något som kan skilja i kursen om jag kör wubi gentemot skarpt?.
<angelkiller> filsystem mm?
<angelkiller> eller är det bara partitionerna och ev hastighets skillnad
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat wubi. Jag antar att största skillnaden är att Windows snor resurser av datorn?
<arand> I princip ja
<dagon_> i ubuntu alternative, väljer man själv vilken wm/de man vill ha?
<xyzp> S/N CB5A0Q181D
<dagon_> tycker att det känns lite omständigt att först installera med gnome för att sen ta bort
<arand> realubot: Wubi is Wubi is Wubi.
<realubot> arand: Jag har aldrig testat det.
<arand> dagon_: Kan göra så tror jag, om man hoppar in i det mer avancerade, eller om man kör på minimal-iso
<realubot> dagon_: Varför installerar du med Gnome om du ska ta bort det?
<angelkiller> Jag gör så att jag kör på wubi... har trots allt skarpt om jag skulle behöva det...
<realubot> dagon_: Varför inte köra med Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu direkt?
<angelkiller> Hur mycket utrymme behöver man för basic?
<angelkiller> 20Gb
<arand> Men ubuntu i allmänhet är inte riktigt gjort för att vara modulärt på det sättet.
<dagon_> realubot: jag sa ju att jag inte ville göra det
<angelkiller> Tackar för mig... nu drar jag vidare...
<realubot> angelkiller: Kolla punkt två: http://www.ehow.com/how_4724138_try-ubuntu-burning-cd-wubi.html
<arand> angelkiller: 3G absolut minimum, som kommer ställa till problem förr eller senare, 5G kan man nog klara sig på om man håller koll, 20G klarar man sig lugnt på om man inte börjar spara filmer, eller installera något specifikt gigantiskt.
<realubot> angelkiller: Du behöver bara 5GB för systemet men om du ska installera många program så behöver du ju mer.
<realubot> Eller lagra filmer o musik.
<angelkiller> aranda: Då kör jag på 15Gb nånting har en NAS för lagring.. tackar för info och hjälp...
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, ja.
<xyzp> 3..2 Mega pixel kamera är det i den
<realubot> xyzp: Jaha. Jag vet inte vad det är för telefon. Kolla i menyerna på telefonen. Det finns väl något alternativ med va ddet är för system?
<realubot> Jag vet inte...
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<xyzp> tack iaf
<realubot> dagon_: "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs. "
<realubot> dagon_: "The command-line version of Ubuntu is a sparse system, without any graphical elements. It's a text-only version of what lies underneath all the advanced graphical elements. It's also the starting point for a minimal installation. "
<arand> Jag antar att det motsvarar ~t^ubuntu-standard ...
<realubot> dagon_: Läser något om att man sa trycka F4 för att få upp CLI-alternativet.
<vacum> realubot: lo lo
<Philip5> dagon_: äger du maxjezy nu!?!? :P
<dagon_> haha, vi får väl se
<dagon_> realubot: låter bra
<dagon_> vill liksom ha ubuntu fast själv välja utseende
<realubot> Mhm, förstår det. Det verkar ju som det går med Alterernate och CLI-install.
<dagon_> realubot: ska prova i en virtuell maskin
<realubot> https://www.inet.se/artikel/2206109/samsung-tft-27-p2770fh-rose-black
<realubot> 500 kr billigare än billigaste priset på prisjakt.
<realubot> 27". :D
<EAG> vad kan vara galet om datorn blir sjukt icke-responsiv och laggig trots att varken cpu eller minne är överansträngt
<EAG> jag är lite less på min 10.10-install måste jag säga... 2GB ram och en core2duo men ändå segare än segast
<dagon_> ubuntu är ganska segt har jag märkt
<dagon_> vet inte vad de pysslat med i 10.10
<EAG> den var förvisso likadan med 9.10 och 10.04
<EAG> den borde ju utan problem orka med det jag gör
<EAG> jag får ju inga indikationer med till exempel htop att den får jobba ihjäl sig
<realubot> EAG: Grafikkortets drivrutin?
<realubot> EAG: Stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter så kanske det blir fart på maskinen?
<realubot> EAG: Jag tror inte att det är hårdvaran utan grafiken som laggar, typ.
<madeleine> hur raderar man en DVD - R skiva?
<dagon_> det gör man inte
<realubot> madeleine: Det måste vara en DVD -RW för att den ska gå att radera.
<madeleine> aha oki
<realubot> madeleine: En DVD -R är inte återskrivningsbar. Det är en engångsskiva.
<EAG> realubot: nä det är inte igång
<realubot> EAG: Nehe, ok. Min maskin är inte seg så jag misstänker grafikkortet.
<EAG> men det kanske är värt att pilla lite med nvidia-drivrutinen faktiskt
<realubot> Mhm, misttänker att det är där problemet ligger.
<Philip5> hallå där kurden i stan! :)
<JorgenA> Goder afton. Går det på något sätt förutom via login och lösen skydda filer som ligger ute på nätet? Jag har en server som jag lägger ut konfig filer på lite då och då och då kommer det diverse enheter och plockar konfen där ifrån. Problemet är att när dom ligger online är de helt öppna för alla att komma åt. Går det på något sätt styra åtkomsten eller är det tftp som gäller?
<Kurdistan> haha hallå philip din sköning
<yeager> JorgenA, var ligger filerna? på en webbserver?
<JorgenA> yeager: japp en apache
<JorgenA> yeager: det finfina med att ha det på en webserver är att alla kunder lätt kommer åt sina filer men... :) dom ligger ju helt öppna för alla för en stund
<EAG> en enkel lösning för dig är väl htaccess
<EAG> JorgenA:
<JorgenA> EAG: Tackar då skall jag kika in det
<EAG> eh det är förvisso ett system för att logga in alltså..
<JorgenA> EAG: då blir det skrot.
<EAG> annars kan du väl hålla på med certfikat
<EAG> men det är nog inte allt för nybörjarvänligt
<JorgenA> EAG: då får jag lära mig å trixa med det
<JorgenA> frågan är om de där eländiga enheterna fixar certifikaten
<yeager> JorgenA, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/htaccess.html
<JorgenA> yeager: japp har kikat lite på den
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<dagon_> Barre is now a guest in this society
<dagon_> Philip6: vad har du gjort med min Philip5! :P
<Philip5> :D
<realubot> Skolkar maxjezy från blender night eller?
<dagon_> det verkar inte bättre
<amelia> dumdidum..
<Philip5> dagon_: bara för att du är så seg med glaset så ska jag göra mig en liten variant för att leka lite :)
<vacum> amelia: dadadi dadadam
<dagon_> Philip5: gör det :) jag har en flickvän att natta så att jag kan pilla :P
<Philip5> dagon_: natta henne snabbt som attan då :P
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Baaaaah.
<x_link> Gjorde det i fel kanal först ju! =/
<Philip5> x_link: hehe, vilken gjorde du det i då?
<realubot> x_link: Det här håller inte. Du måste skärpa dig.
<dagon_> x_link: u fail :P
<x_link> Ja jag suger
<dagon_> du får en ny chans imorgon :)
<x_link> Philip5: Den
<x_link> dagon_: Jepp =)
<x_link> Hepp, dags att sova
<x_link> God natt
<dagon_> godnatt =)
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> Philip5: få se nu då :D
<Philip5> dagon_: håller på och letar texturer
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-24
<xp> Hej, kör med xp för tillfället och aldrig använt något annat än windows, så tänkte höra om ubuntu är lämligt att pröva?
<amelia> absolut
<xp> lätt att köra dualboot?
<amelia> xp: prova för med LiveCD där du bara kör det från skivan, sen kan du installera om det känns ok.
<amelia> inga problem att daul-boot:a när du väl bestämmmer dig för att installera.
<xp> funkar det verkligen med att köra från skiva?
<amelia> jodå, det går bra för att testa, men vill man använda det mer aktivt så blir det lite långsamt.
<xp> ok tackar, ska nog pröva cd då
<amelia> och du kan ju inte skriva till en skiva..
<amelia> så lite svårt att spara saker. :)
<xp> hehe
<amelia> men prova livecd så får du känna på lite ubuntu innan du väljer att ta steget att installera.
<xp> har det blivit lättare att spela spel med ubuntu det senaste? hittar bara trådar där linuxanhängare skäller på windowsfolk och tvärtom...
<xp> inget om hur det faktiskt fungerar...
<amelia> både ja och nej antar jag.
<dagon_> jaså någon är vaken :D
<amelia> vissa spel fungerar i wine, steam ska släppas till linux sägs det och sådär.
<amelia> jag spelar inte själv så är inte så insatt.
<dagon_> rätt många spel funkar
<dagon_> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<xp> ok, hur är det med äldre spel som jag inte får igång i windows ens?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> beror ju på
<dagon_> finns dosbox och en del gamla funkar i wine
<xp> ok bara att testa då.. tack för hjälpen
<dagon_> ingen fara
<larsemil> godmorgon
<larsemil> barzam: ska jag ringa väcka dig eller?
<larsemil> andol_: ?
<larsemil> Barre_: menade jag såklart, att det är dig jag ska ringa väcka
<andol_> larsemil: Ahh, morgonpigg idag?
<larsemil> jag är väl alltid morgonping!
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> pigg
<andol_> Ähh, morgonping är ju ett mycket bättre ord.
<larsemil> jaha och hur är du som människa då, är du morgonping? Njaee jag pingar hellre in lite frammåt förmiddagen och jobbar ut över kvällen va.
<Barre_> larsemil: behövs inte..
<Barre> hur mås det i kanalen idag då?
<larsemil> imorgon ska jag åka kortvasan!
 * larsemil ska visa att vasaloppet.se har fel: 30 km är långt, man gör det inte otränad. Men utmaningen är överkomlig med bra träning och goda förberedelser.
<Barre> spännande..
<delhage> larsemil: vasaloppet är 90km
<delhage> och det går att köra ganska otränad....
<larsemil> delhage: 07:38 < larsemil> imorgon ska jag åka kortvasan!
<delhage> ach so
<delhage> god lycka
<larsemil> jag sliter mig igenom ett ~30 varje år otränad, och tänker att NÄSTA ÅR, då ska jag träna innan.
<delhage> är det inte dags för 90?
<larsemil> men då måste jag i varje fall träna, och med största säkerhet köpa nya skidor.
<delhage> då jag körde den had jag totalt 45 km i benen innan
<delhage> uppdelat på två pass
<delhage> jag gissar att det är betydligt njutningsfullare med ordentlig träning....
<larsemil> haha det tror jag med
<larsemil> jag har ju så sjukt bra förutsättningar, elljusspår 50meter från huset, bara att klä på sig och gå ut
<delhage> och nära till loppet
<Barre> borde inte kommandot which ta hänsyn till alias?
<delhage> beror på
<larsemil> haha which alias returnerar inget. jag skulle ju vara rolig
<delhage> min which är ett alias i sig självt
<delhage> alias which='alias | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --show-dot --show-tilde'
<delhage> --read-alias är hemligheten
<maxjezy> blä för att åka in till stan med buss med unge som skriker
<maxjezy> nu skulle man haft en bärsjal
<Barre> delhage: ahh... --read-alias är så hemlig att den inte finns i man-sidan..
<larsemil> delhage: du är en trollkarl!
<Barre> !kaka | delhage
<ubot2> delhage: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<delhage> Barre: finns i min man sida
<Barre> delhage: du är äldre än mig, så jag kanske bara har en pojk-sida
<delhage> kanskedet
<delhage> frukost kanske...
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<delhage> Barre: funkade det då?
<delhage> trots pojksidan?
<Barre> delhage: har inte provat ännu, jag har lyckats såga av grenen jag satt på genom en felkonfigurerad pass regel i pf för ssh till brandväggen :)
<delhage> duktigt
<Barre> tackar
<larsemil> finns många sätt att såga av grenen man sitter på via ssh...
<larsemil> bamsefar: god morgon! blir inte nästa vecka heller, har för få arbetsdagar.
<larsemil> delhage: löste du desktopproblematiken?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Okej
<larsemil> bamsefar: är det konfat och klart ;) bara att koppla i när vi kommer hem?
<delhage> larsemil: jepp, det var som du sa
<larsemil> delhage: det var som jag sa och det kändes så bra!
<delhage> larsemil: låg kvar gammalt i Desktop istf Skrivbord
<larsemil> delhage: ska vi åka vasaloppet nästa år då?
<delhage> danke
<delhage> larsemil: kanske
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nja
<larsemil> delhage: om jag kommer igång med min löpträning i vår, då ska jag åka. så att jag fått lite rutin på träningen
<delhage> jag har haft problem med vänstra knäet ett bra tag, så det beror på hur det går med det
<larsemil> tråkigt. vi håller tummarna
<larsemil> prova yoga
<t^> kan vpn PPTP flaskhalsa om man tar emot och skickar filer samtidigt ? har problem med mina jävla torrents igen. nu när jag vpn'ar kan inte telenor sabba trafiken men då gåre segt att upploada istället?
<Falcon|> wi23
<Falcon|> oups
<antii> Falcon|: opps
<Norrland> t^: är nog så att du inte har någon portforwarding via vpn.
<Norrland> t^: tips. byt till en vettig operatör
<t^> fan ska jag ändra på mig när jag köpt en tjänst
<t^> dom ska lida först
<t^> sedan har vi inte banhof eller pirateisp i huset
<t^> är väl bara dom som är vettiga ?!
<t^> det kommunala bredbandsbolaget avtalar fram att dom ska ha rätten att spara datan man surfar på och undersöka den.... därför kan jag inte ha fiber på något år till då dom har kontrakt här
<t^> dom är äckliga
<Norrland> det finns ett par, minns inte var listan fanns
<t^> Norrland portforwardning borde ju fungera då det kommer och går anslutningar men går lite segare, just när jag ska upploada ?
<Norrland> t^: har du konfigurerat pf i den ände som vpn-anslutningen termineras?
<t^> nej
<t^> bara testat på windows nu faktist
<t^> försökte köra först i mobilen/modemet men det stödde inte vpn + tethering
<Norrland> precis, inget som ställer in sig automagiskt om du inte säger åt den att göra det
<t^> ingen brandvägg på, i något jag använder
<Norrland> hur ser det ut i vpn-burken?
<t^> ska väl vara öppet och i windows går väl allt automatiskt genom den valda vpn?
<t^> anonine.se :K
<Norrland> läs deras faq ang port-forwarding
<Norrland> se om de har nån inställning för de
<t^> mm får göra det
<t^> trodde inte det behövdes :O
<t^> alla kan ansluta till mig och jag ansluter till dom fint säger utorrent
<t^> så va det INTE utan vpn när telenor fick shapea
<Norrland> jo o.O, det är ju inte din dator som tar emot anslutningarna först ellerhur?
<t^> har ju ingen conf möjlighet på anonine antar jag ^^
<t^> dom svarar ju inte ens på mail :P
<t^> har gratisvecka där nu hehe
<t^> justja får inte sitta på freenode heller med anonine :O
<t^> lite trist
<larsemil> låter ju jättebra det där
<Coffe> Barre,  jag gillar inte våran router
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> nån som har koll på exakt hur #! funkar?
<Coffe> ingen aning
<HeMan> jag har en fil som börjar med #!/tmp/myscript och /tmp/myscript innehåller #!/bin/bash
<_sara_> hej, hu mör du?
<Coffe> det låter ju dom en def av vilken tolk / program som ska köra koden
<HeMan> och det verkar som filen som har #!/tmp/myscript i sig körs med den #!/bin/bash som är i /tmp/script och inte sjäva /tmp/script
<barzam> HeMan: kolla man bash och sök på #!
<barzam> HeMan:  If  the  program  is  a file beginning with #!, the remainder of the first line specifies an interpreter for the program.  The shell executes the specified
<barzam>        interpreter on operating systems that do not handle this executable format themselves.  The arguments to the interpreter consist of a single optional argu‐
<larsemil> HeMan: känns som någon inte vetat helt vad den gör
<barzam>        ment following the interpreter name on the first line of the program, followed by the name of the program, followed by the command arguments, if any.
<barzam> ursäkta, inte meningen att spamma sådär
<t^> that's what she said :O
<HeMan> barzam: jo så långt är jag med men om jag har en fil som pekar på en annan fil som innehåller #! i början så borde inte den andra files #!-program köras utan hela det andra programmet
<HeMan> det funkar om jag gör #!/usr/bin/env /tmp/myscript
<HeMan> men jag skulle vilja veta varför det inte funkar med bara #!/tmp/myscript
<HeMan> kör jag #!/usr/bin/env /tmp/myscript så körs /tmp/myscript med första filens namn som första argument
<HeMan> larsemil: jag håller på att skriva ett DSL i bash och vill peka ut min kod mha #! i början
<HeMan> larsemil: jag får det som sagt att funka med #!/usr/bin/env men jag skulle vilja förstå varför det inte funkar med #!/tmp/myscript direkt
<HeMan> så här: http://pastebin.com/3SRrj85P
<Barre> Coffe: vilken router och varför?
<Coffe> Barre,  netgear, för den måste vara brandvägg å köra dnat. jag vill ha den transparent. men den har ialf ipv6 stöd
<HeMan> plockar jag bort env så uppdateras inte filerna i /tmp/ men den skriver fortfarande ut Hejsan
<Barre> Coffe: min brann ju upp http://gargamel.nu/2010/04/arets-forsta-aska/
<Coffe> okay
<HeMan> hehe, lite ödets ironi att åska utan svenska tecken blir aska...
<Barre> HeMan: är det inste så att raden som #! exekveras och tar resten av scriptet som parameter till #!. Alltså, plockar inte din /tmp/hashbang.sh upp $1 så exekveras inte det första scriptet?
<Barre> HeMan: men nu såg jag ju att du hade source $1, så jag tar ybx allt jag sagt och påstår motsattsen
<HeMan> Barre: det verkar vara så att #! bara kör binärer, inte script
<HeMan> Barre: och är det ett #! som pekar på nått annat så använder den min standard-shell
<Barre> HeMan: ahhh...
<larsemil> HeMan: du har ett space där..?
<HeMan> apt-btrfs-snapshot verkar som nått man skulle sakna om det inte funnits!
<HeMan> larsemil: har provat både med och utan
<larsemil> okej
<HeMan> larsemil: jag fick lösningen i #bash tidigare
<larsemil> HeMan: okej?
<HeMan> larsemil: #! kör bara binärer
<HeMan> larsemil: pekar man ut nått annat så körs det med mitt standard-shell
<larsemil> ajj see
<xp> hej, har just startat ubuntu fr[n cd.. hur 'ndrar jag keybord till svenskt
<eBittin> setxkbmap se i närmaste terminal
<maxjezy> xp, system, inställningar, tangentbord
<maxjezy> layoutfliken
<xp> ok
<eBittin> så kanske man också kan göra, jag kan inte gui :(
<xp> ska kolla vad jag hittar..
<xp> så där.. tackar
<xp> vad kan man pröva från cd? aldrig använt något annat än windows...
<Norrland> xp: du kan prova surfa, irca, köra msn/valfri im-protokoll
<Norrland> osv
<Norrland> du är inte direkt "begränsad" bara för du kör från live-cd :)
<zChris> Wamp är nice
<xp> ok, prövar youtube just nu, funkar inte så bra med mobilt bredband för min del i xp..
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> xp, verkar det fungera bra på din dator då?
<arand> Kom bara ihåg att det det kommer att gå avsevärt mucket segare att starta program och liknande
<arand> I och med att den måste läsa all data från skiva..
<xp> jo det förstyår jag, skulle ha instalerat direkt om jag hadde plats...
<xp> verkar surfa snabbare???
<maxjezy> xp, man upplever ubuntu 10% snabbare på nätet
<maxjezy> speciellt när man precis installerat eller när man kör från skivan
<maxjezy> i början äre snabbt
<xp> ok, ungefär som med windows där då... :)
<maxjezy> japp, jag tror dock att det segar ner lite pga vana i linux
<maxjezy> en ferarri känns snabbast första dagarna man äger den
<maxjezy> sen blir man fartblind
<maxjezy> och krockar
<maxjezy> blir förlamad i halva kroppen
<xp> haha
<xp> tror jag gillar ubuntu
<eBittin> undra vad det finns för kalender program som finns kompilerat för debian pp
<eBittin> ppc
<eBittin> sunbird fanns inte
<eBittin> får kolla lite på packages.debian.org
<xp> vart kollar man hur mycke ram som är aktiverat? hittar inte i system monitor?
<Norrland> xp: öppna din käraste terminal och skriv "free -m"
<Norrland> :)
<Norrland> free -m visar mängden ramminne och swap i megabyte
<xp> känner mig lite borta i detta... vart/vad är terminal?
<Norrland> Application->Accessories->Terminal
<Norrland> xp: ungefär som kommandoprompt i windows
<eBittin> fast i Linux är den faktiskt användbar
<xp> ok
<xp> hehe ok
<Norrland> :)
<eBittin> ni vet inte om det finns nåt bra kalender program förutom sunbird?
<cHarNe2_> eBittin: google calender?
<eBittin> cHarNe2_: jag vill hellre ha nåt client stuff
<cHarNe2_> ok
<eBittin> är inte så mycket för webbaserade saker
<maxjezy> xp, terminalen är en härlig sak
<maxjezy> man installerar det mesta snabbt och effektivt med den om man inte vill välja grafiska vägen
<xp> max ok, blir en hel del googling i början antar jag?
<eBittin> apt-get <3
<maxjezy> xp, kan du se youtube ?
<maxjezy> finns en massa bra tutorials för terminalen där
<maxjezy> har lite kanaler ja kan tipsa om om du vill
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/u
<xp> max nej måste installera tilläg för att kolla på youtube, så får bli när jag får ny hårdisk...
<maxjezy> metalx1000 gör iaf bra tutorials
<cHarNe2> eBittin: en smart grej är att använda nån klient som synkar till och från google-calender.
<xp> kan iof använda papper och penna
<maxjezy> man blir snabbt hacker av att se på hans videos
<xp> hehe ok
<eBittin> cHarNe2: det brukar jag göra, brukar köra Sunbird men hittade inget ppc paket av det
<maxjezy> nej nu ska vi se på jackass
<maxjezy> bbl!
<xp> är det någon gamer online nu föresten?
<xp> (tack för länken maxjezy)
<cHarNe2> xp: gamer?
<xp> spelnörd
<eBittin> vet inte om jag räknas som gamer, mest spelat gamla macspel och Playstation1 och Atari STe det senaste
<xp> vill veta vad som funkar i ubuntu
<eBittin> mycket funkar med wine
<larsemil> menar du vilka windowsspel som fungerar bra i ubuntu?
<eBittin> annars finns ju Wormux och saurbrauten osv
<xp> ja vilka windows/dos spel som funkar ja.. :) inte presic vilka men ungefär
<xp> Atari STe  såg ball ut
<eBittin> dosbox och wine så funkar det mesta jag testat
<cHarNe2> xp: heroes of newearth
<larsemil> xp: wow funkar.
<larsemil> xp: sim city 4
<larsemil> och ja det är väl vad jag har provat
<xp> nice, nån som vet om t.ex civ 5 funkar?
<cHarNe2> xp: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<eBittin> jag har provat Mirrors Edge, Torchlight och Unreal Tournament 2004
<xp> och gamla hederliga 2d worms?
<Barre> xp: wine är det program som används för att spela windows-spel på linux, kolla på http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cHarNe2> Barre: ;)
<Barre> aaaa... cHarNe2 va snabbare :P
<eBittin> xp: om du gillar worms borde du prova Wormux
<xp> jo jag vet om wine men vill bara veta vad som funkar
<larsemil> xp: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=civ5+ubuntu
<xp> Wormux?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: http://live.lmgtfy.com/
<Barre> xp: länken du fick är till databasen som de flesta spel som testats på wine finns med i, samt vad som krävs för att få dem att fungera
<larsemil> cHarNe2: i know!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: yes, now you do :)
<xp> barre: ok låter bra det
<eBittin> http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/news/news.php
<eBittin> liknande Worms spel för Linux
<larsemil> cHarNe2: tsss. jag har vetat i evigheters evighet. fun fact är att jag byggde den tjänsten och sen gav den till dem. </ljuga>
<xp> finns det någon chans att få igång gamla fina spelet liero? inte spelat på länge då det inte funkar i xp..
<larsemil> finns en oss version väl
<realubot> xp: http://www.openlierox.net/
<xp> woho, ser ju faktiskt ok ut,
<chraist> xp: dosbox?
<xp> warmux måste också prövas nån gång
<realubot> *wormux
<xp> (chraist: aldrig fått dosbox att funka med ljud..
<eBittin> realubot: dom har bytt namn till warmux
<realubot> eBittin: Aha, det visste jag inte. :S
<eBittin> realubot: inte jag heller förrens jag kollade hemsidan nu
<realubot> eBittin: Ok. :|
<arand> xp: Rekommenderar Redeclipse ;)
<cHarNe2> xp: teeworlds är rätt kul också http://www.teeworlds.com/
<larsemil> gött mos. inte ens lunch och ett projekt redan avklarat för dagen!
<xp> cHarNe2: ok ska kolla
<xp> arand: Redeclipse typ quake/unreal
<xp> ?
<arand> xp: Jo.
 * realubot spelar inte datorspel.
<arand> Packeterade just en någorlunda ny version i mitt ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse
<eBittin> arand: du känner inte för att paketera sunbird för ppc :p
<xp> haha teeworlds worms med kirby i huvudrollen?
<eBittin> juste sunbird i debian heter ju iceowl
<eBittin> fix'd
 * larsemil har provat openlierox, fungerade bra
<dagon_> jag provade igår
<arand> eBittin: Hmm, tur det för mina packeteringskunskaper är ganska små ändå.
<dagon_> larsemil: av någon anledning krashade det när jag skulle binda om en knapp
<xp> hehe tack för alla tips, ska pröva när jag kan..
<eBittin> bättre än mina
<arand> Möjligtvis
<larsemil> dagon_: men sånt får du ju inte göra, skyll dig själv! ;)
<larsemil> dagon_: men så kör du väl arch också?
<dagon_> ubuntu 10.10
<larsemil> dagon_: jag menar då kanske du inte har kört in arch_rebind_buttons_in_openlierox.paket
<larsemil> haha okej
<dagon_> så haha!
<dagon_> :)
<xp> någon som vet hur wine funkar med t.ex ett nästan söndermoddat oblivion?
<eBittin> :D
<larsemil> lunch
<larsemil> tjing
<arand> xp: Skadar ju inte att prova vanligtvis ;) Förresten vad gäller spel har ju playdeb.net ett hyfsat sortiment i sitt repositorie.
<dagon_> sen finns http://www.tuxgames.com/ om man är villig att lägga ut en slant
<dagon_> sen allt som iD har gjort finns det linuxbinärer till
<xp> arand: ok tack. :) <dagon_>: nja får bli senare..
<xp> ok
<dagon_> hela Quake-serien, Doom osv
<realubot> xp: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Linux
<realubot> xp: Senaste posten är 3v gammal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10418025&postcount=689
<realubot> xp: Det ser ut att fungera.
<xp> X-Moto måste jag ta ner när jag kan! across lira en tills det inte gick längre men då fanns ju elma.. :)
<xp> realubot: ok ska läsa ;)
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> ePax: ?
 * ePax tittar runt :)
<xp> måste säga att playdeb verkar vara bra, två översta spelen är ju spel en kommer nöta ihjäl igen om det flyter på bra
<realubot> xp: Du kan adda det till Ubuntu om du lägger till deras PPA.
<xp> ska skriva upp dem i min lista.. :)'
<arand> De har stabila openlierox packeterat såg jag
<realubot> xp: Kör det här kommandot i Terminalen: sudo echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb games" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> xp: Missa inte att det ska vara TVÅ >-tecken.
<realubot> xp: Därefter kör du det här kommandot: wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<realubot> xp: Och sist: sudo apt-get update
<xp> realubot: kan inte göra sånt än. kör från cd... måste vänta på ny hårdisk..
<realubot> xp: Därefter så är det bara att klicka på "Install this now"-knappen vid varje spel: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/
<realubot> Som du vill installera...
<realubot> xp: Aha, ok. :D
<xp> kommer nog behöva hjälp när jag kan dock... :/ men måste säga att jag älskar ubuntu hitils.
<xp> verkar vara ganska lätt när en väl kommit in i det?
<arand> Beror på om man vill göra mer, I och med att systemet är relativt öppet så kan man göra det hur svårt man vill beroende på hur djupt man vill gräva ;)
<xp> kommer nog inte gräva så värst djupt i början, blir å surfa och försköka spela, samt skolarbeten...
<HakanS> amelia:, Nafallo: Kan någon av er ändra mötesdatumet i kanalens Topic?
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 2/3 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> Nafallo: Tack.
<phnom> realubot: De har ett paket på hemsidan annars som gör allt det där åt en http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10#how_to_install , slipper man mecka i terminalen...
<HakanS> Nafallo: Har du hört något från Peetra angående att hon vill ha tillgång till servern?
<Nafallo> HakanS: jag har inte tid. jag ar pa jobb.
<Nafallo> men nej. jag har inte sett nagot sedan sist hon forsokte fa tillgang.
<xp> Finns det något sätt att göra fönstren lite mer windows? eller får man vänja sig vid att x knappen är längst till vänster?
<phnom> xp: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<xp> phnom: tackar
<phnom> För det lite krångligare sättet, om man vill tror jag det finns nåt magiskt conf-verktyg med en massa script också. Kommer inte ihåg vad det heter.
<xp> phnom: fixat :)
<xp> kommer jag kunna spela spelen jag instalerat under xp eller måste jag instalera dem i ubuntu?
<arand> xp: Vissa går att köra genom att helt enkelt exekvera det förinstallerade spelet via wine, andra inte, yyterligare mågna funkar inte alls, wine är mycket hit&miss.
<arand> !appdb
<ubot2> Factoid 'appdb' not found
<arand> !wine
<ubot2> WINE är ett kompatibilitetslager för att köra Windows-applikationer i GNU/Linux. För mer information, se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine eller gå in i ##winehq
<xp> arand: ok får pröva mig fram då
<arand> http://appdb.winehq.org/ listar applikationer och ger indikeringar på kompabilitet och eventulla fixar.
<kodein> hmm...
<xp> arand: hittar inget om t.ex wow funkar om man redan har det instalerat på windows, tänkte iof köra med xp32/xp64/ubuntu64 om det går så då är det ju bara att spela i det som funkar bäst
<dagon_> kör då win7 x64 iaf
<dagon_> xp är ju så utdaterat
<xp> dagon_: jag gillar xp och har inte testat xp64 än, och datorn jag använder är inte direkt ny, win7 tar nog lite för mycket kraft och pengar
<xp> men hellre win7 än vista iaf..
<Diffen> Tjenare, kan jag använda mig av en http proxy för att skydda en websida? Typ med login och lösen och har man svarat rätt skickas man vidare till själva sidan annars ej. Vet att man kan göra det på andra sätt.
<larsemil> du kan använda .htaccess
<larsemil> http://www.addedbytes.com/lab/password-protect-a-directory-with-htaccess/
<Diffen> larsemil: just i fan det sa nån här igår. Tack igen :)
<larsemil> fan jag sliter med att få en kunds sida att visas på första sidan på google. men varje dag hoppar den upp några hack
<xp> kan jag spela musik från hårdisken på något sätt? (kör med ubuntu på skiva nu)
<Rebellen> tjena. syrran kör ubuntu på en laptop och hade den inkoppad i TVn med en vga kabel, när hon sen tog ut den och fixade skärmupplösningen upptäckte hon att många bilder var väldigt mörka. Vad kan detta bero på?
<arand> xp: Jodå, bara klicka på disken i filhanteraren för att montera den, sen starta rhythmbox och lägg till ditt Musikbibliotek. RB borde ta hand om att installera mp3-plugin automatiskt...
<xp> arand: prövade med rythmbox men den hittade inga plugins
<arand> Kanske måste aktivera universe...
<arand> !universe
<ubot2> Factoid 'universe' not found
<arand> !universum
<ubot2> Factoid 'universum' not found
<arand> blargh
<xp> arand:ok ska se om en hittar
<xp> tror jag hittade, får se om det funkar nu...
<xp> nice
<xp> funkar nu
<xp> får min ettåriga dotter headbanga lite.. :)
<Coffe> Nafallo, -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/zend-framework  list of files , fungerar inte där
<Nafallo> Coffe: vad vill du att jag gor at det? :-)
<Coffe> Nafallo,  lagar :(
<Coffe> oj :)
<Nafallo> Coffe: har du last botten av packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Nafallo> 1) det ar inte ett problem med hardvara, sa inget jag kan laga.
<Nafallo> 2) Canonical IS ar inte maintainers for den sidan.
<Nafallo> (sa inget mina kollegor kommer laga heller)
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> nej , de har jag inte gjort
<xp> försköker komma in på last fm i rythmbox men står fel username or password?
<xp> kunde logga in på last fm sidan så det är rätt
<realubot> phnom: Jo, men paketet uppdatera väl inte? Eller uppdateras program installerade från deb-filer?
<phnom> realubot: Eh? Det paketet lägger nog bara in källorna i sources.list.d
<realubot> xp: Annars kan du installera ubuntu-restricted-extras från Terminalen: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xp> löste last fm... funkade om en använde tab som enter efter lösen
<realubot> phnom: Jaha, inte vet jag. Gör alltid deb-filer det? Nej?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, men eftersom det stod på hemsidan som alternativ till att göra det själv så...
<realubot> phnom: Jag trodde att paketet bara innehöll programfiler, that's it.
<realubot> phnom: Nja, det står som alternativ till att installera playdeb.
<realubot> Inte till att installera playdeb och lägga in sources. Så fattar jag det, men, men...
<realubot> phnom: Jo, du har rätt.
<realubot> phnom: "Adding repositories may not be easy for new users. Early versions of AptURL included a feature for adding repositories that would have been very easy, but it was disabled for security. I think Playdeb’s solution of offering a DEB package that adds the repository is ideal."
<realubot> Det kanske är något som fler programtillverkare borde ta efter. Att adda repositories med deb-filer. Klart man förlorar kontrollen över processen då. Det kanske inte är så bra... :S
<phnom> annars är add-apt-repository väldigt nice
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/user/Univore#p/u/14/AKQqdk5h7J0
<realubot> Aj, aj, Jobs ser inte kry ut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnArdvGXh_Y
<zChris> nej jag såg det :<
<xp> fan vad skönt Ununtu är att surfa med!
<xp> *ubuntu
<zChris> vad är det som är så speciellt?
<realubot> xp: När du har installerat Ubuntu så kan du installera Chromium (inte Chrome). Det går mycket snabbare att surfa med än Firefox.
<HeMan> hur var det, skulle firefox göra om sin trådningsmodell?
<xp> ok, kan jag ju pröva men tycker firefox är bra
<realubot> Jag tycker att Firefox i WinXP rullar på minst lika bra som i Ubuntu.
<xp> realubot: inte för min del
<realubot> xp: Den är snabbare men Fx har alla sina extensions.
<zChris> Synd att flash suger på Linux platformen
<xp> realubot: i win så scrollas sidan desutom upp när sidan laddar vilket den inte hjort här
<xp> *gjort är hjort
<t^> Norrland visst vare dig jag prata med om port forward och VPN ?
<Norrland> t^:
<t^> huh ?
<Norrland> t^: ja*
<t^> jaha haha :D
<Norrland> t^: www.integrity.st
<t^> nice link!
<realubot> xp: Ok. Vad har du gjort av din hårddisk då?
<xp> realubot: ?  den jag väntar på bestäldes för 2 dagar sen..
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<xp> men funderar på att skicka tillbaka den, kanske fått tag på dubbelt så mycke för mindre än hälften av pengarna...
<dagon_> en sak har jag märkt på tal om flash
<dagon_> krashar jämt och ständigt i chromium
<dagon_> funkar skapligt i firefox
<dagon_> youtube funkar bäst i minitube
<xp> sökt lite på google men hittar inget... hur får jag igång msn via empaty? den vägrar connecta?
<realubot> xp: Vad köpte du då och för vad?
<realubot> dagon_: Flash kraschar aldrig i Ubuntu 32-bitars på mitt system.
<realubot> Nästan aldrig iaf.
<dagon_> funkar det i olika browsers också?
<dagon_> om jag minns rätt så är 64-bitarsversionen bara en wrapper kring 32-bitarsversionen
<dagon_> kanske därför det suger
<realubot> xp: Det kanske är en bugG: http://digitizor.com/2010/10/23/how-to-fix-the-msn-bug-in-empathy-ubuntu-10-10/
<dagon_> xp: använd pidgin istället
<dagon_> den är bättre än empathy också
<realubot> dagon_: Jag har aldrig testat det i Chromium.
<dagon_> realubot: testa och se vad som händer
<dagon_> för min skull :)
<realubot> dagon_: Då måste jag installera Chromium, men sure...
<xp> realubot: jag har beställt 1 tb för ca 600 kr men kanske kan få 1tb +2 500gb för samma verkar det som nu... (budgivning på g..)
<realubot> dagon_: Jag testar nu. Spelar lite videos från olika sajter.
<barzam> ahh snus efter maten :D
<realubot> xp: Det beror ju också på vad det är för hårddiskar. Åtkomsttid, ljudnivå m.m.
<xp> realubot: det duger åt min gamla burk... är modell am2+
<xp> de på 500gb var nog på ca 7200rpm
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det duger säkert som du säger.
<xp> realubot: verkar inte funka med empathy, antagligen inte möjligt att ändra den filen på cd
<xp> den på 1tb har suttit i en speldator med ssd disk och allt möjligt så den är nog ok
<xp> dragon_:kollar pidgin nu
<xp> (Sorry, MSN users, none for you yet.)
<realubot> dagon_: Jag har kört några video på youtube och svtplay och än fungerar Flash stabilt.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> då är det alltså 64-bitarsversionen som är fuckad
<realubot> Ja, jag känner inte igen problemet. Jag har inte haft problem med Flash i 32-bitas Ubuntu 10.04 eller 10.10.
<realubot> dagon_: Eller så är det ditt grafikkort? :S
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> eftersom det funkar i firefox
<realubot> Jag kör inte med avancerade skrivbordseffekter och inte med propretära divisar heller nu.
<realubot> dagon_: Aha, ok.
<dagon_> chromium + flash är ingen lyckad blandning
<dagon_> minitube funkar ju för youtube men jag måste ta till Fx för andra flashbaserade saker som Vimeo
<realubot> dagon_: PÃ¥ 64-bitars menar du?
<dagon_> mm
<realubot> larsemil: Är du duktig på JavaScript?
<xp> nej nu ska jag nog återvända till xp och mina skolarbeten tack för all hjälp
<HeMan> när jag blir stor ska jag ha en 1GB-pipa hem!
<realubot> HeMan: Vad ska du ha det till?
<HeMan> realubot: varje gång man tankar hem en distro när man sitter på en 1gbit-anslutning så inser man hur fort det kan gå...
<speakman> HeMan: hör och häpna - Misco har ändrat sin leveranstid av w3680 från "vecka 9 2011" till "25 februari" !
<HeMan> speakman: yeah!
<speakman> :)
<HeMan> speakman: fast ska man vara petig så är det bara 1 arbetsdags skillnad...
<speakman> jo, men hittills har aldrig datumet varit så nära som en enda dag. När det börjat närma sig (beställde den i början av februari) så har dom skjutit fram den ett par dagar.
<speakman> Och när dom skjutit fram den fem sex gånger så bytte dom stil och angav vecka istället för datum
<HeMan> speakman: ok, jag trodde det var typ 8 månader fram i tiden
<speakman> men nu är den alltså tillbaka på 25 feb. Och det tror jag den stod på för ungefär två veckor sedan också btw.
<HeMan> kan man inte få google calender att visa veckonr?
<speakman> HeMan: kunde mycket väl ha varit, med tanke på hur dom varannan dag skjöt upp leveransdag
<speakman> jag menar - om man inte har en endaste susning om leveranstid, bör man inte skriva det då också?
<speakman> Jag skrev förresten så mycket och klagade att Monica från Misco ringde upp mig :)
<HeMan> :)
<speakman> "Det är leverantören som ändrar leveranstiden"
<speakman> ...men även leverantören måste ju ha en aning om hur sannolikt en leverans är, liksom...
<HeMan> speakman: om du bara visste hur ruttet det är på många företag
<eBittin> skoj nu när jag orkade leta fram mobilen för jag har hört att jag fått sms så var där bara reklam :(
<speakman> HeMan: man anar, men förtränger det in i det sista
<larsemil> jag har börjat få så många servrar och funderar på att centralisera loginen på alla maskinerna med ldap, är det värt besväret? en annan ide vore ju att köra puppy på shadow , passwd och group filerna.
<speakman> larsemil: hur många loggar in på dessa burkar?
<Norrland> larsemil: sitter i samma tanke för en studentförening. Koppla ldap mot skolans ldap-databas och sedan skapa upp scheman och köra med kerberos för inloggningen
<larsemil> speakman: vi är två. så det är inte såå krångligt
<Norrland> :)
<speakman> larsemil: Nej, kör man dessutom public key authentication så är det ju liksom en engångsgrej bara.
<speakman> Norrland: är inte edubuntu särskilt anpassat för sånt?
<larsemil> speakman: precis
<Norrland> speakman: inte riktigt edubuntu vi kör
<Norrland> utan det är blandat webbrjänster osv
<speakman> okej servrar alltså, inte elevdatorer?
<Norrland> speakman: precis
<speakman> iofs, studentförening är ju inte riktigt skolan...
<Norrland> :
<Norrland> :)
<andol> larsemil: Bara två användare alltså? Nej, då känns nog inte riktigt ldap värt det. Om inte annat för att det är ytterligare en rörlig del som kan gå sönder. Dessutom så vill ni antagligen ändå ha puppet, eller motsvarande, för att hantera annan configuration.
<larsemil> andol: ja puppet har jag
<speakman> vad är puppet? hittar bara puppet linux på google, och apt-cache search ger mig inget.
<andol> larsemil: I sådant fall skulle jag satsat på puppet, även om jag hellre använder deras defintioner för att användare, än att rakt av hantera filerna passwd, shadow, etc
<larsemil> andol: har inte tittat på det.
<larsemil> speakman: du kan dela configfiler mellan maskiner
<speakman> larsemil: finns det som paket i ubuntu?
<kodein> ja
<andol> speakman: http://www.puppetlabs.com/puppet/
<kodein> p   puppet                                                     - centralised configuration management for networks
<speakman> hm, måste ha stavat fel och inte märkt det. nu dyker den upp i apt-cache också
<speakman> danke
<kodein> features: det är inte cfengine
<speakman> är det master->clients? hade varit smutt med en distribuerad variant där en ändring på en maskin ändrar samma i alla maskiner.
<kodein> på lysator distribuerar vi ut det via git
<larsemil> speakman: jag fick hjärnsläpp och skrev puppy först
<kodein> så klienterna har cronjobb som pullar ett gitrepo var fjärde timme och kör om det blivit nyheter
<kodein> så då kan man ju pusha dit, och sen så uppdateras det överallt automagiskt
<speakman> larsemil: tack, där har vi svaret. :)
<andol> speakman: Den "egentliga" lösningen är annars att ha en puppetmaster som puppet på respektive maskin kopplar upp sig mot för att få reda på hur och vad som ska confas. Oavsett vad så handlar det alltså att ha en central punkt där configuration för olika servrar finns definerad.
<speakman> ok, puppet + github lät ju intressant om inte annat :)
<larsemil> det blir väl kaka på kaka?
<andol> speakman: Tja, github eller ej så jo, någon form utav versionshantering brukar man vilja ha på sina puppet-recept.
<larsemil> men hur kan ni irca så aktivt när det är skidor på tv! ;)
<speakman> jaha så git är inte en integrerad del av puppet?
<speakman> skiddvaddåsaduattdetvar?
<larsemil> som jag förstod det på kodein så använde de git istället för puppet
<kodein> nä
<kodein> vi använder puppet
<kodein> och puppet checkar ut från ett gitrepo och make:ar sig
<andol> kodein: Se nu hur sprider förvirring :P
<kodein> andol: it's what I do
<Philip5> heja sverige! dominans!
<madbear> mmm
<David-A> har hört it-minister anna-karin hatt säga "öppen källkod", men osäker på om det betyder nåt, (har också hört "win-win", "stuprörstänk", och "marknadsekonomi")
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> Är Sveriges Radios wwbradio gjord på Flash?
<xyzp> webradio
<Norrland> xyzp: ja.
<xyzp> Norrland, ok tack som dom flesta andra då, men den är stabil mot dom flesta, har å göra med servern kanske
<speakman> Flash är det enda som kan spela ljud på webbsidor. Med undantag för HTML5 då, men då brukar det vara väldigt tydligt på ena eller andra viset.
<xyzp> ok
<spacebug-> yo stirner
<delhage> HeMan: bangar du idag?
<R2D21> pyton
<xyzp> Är det några webradio som är skrivna i java typ?
<kodein> utveckla din fråga något?
<xyzp> kodein, sveriges radio streaming på nätet är i Flash men icecast är nog skriven i C, så jag har fått svar på min fråga
<maxjezy> godkväll alla ircare
<arand> 'äll
<Philip5> god kväller mr 3d
<puttek> Afton! Äntligen back to business igen!
<Philip5> maxjezy: kom du bara in och härjade snabbt i kanalen innan du somnade om igen?!?!
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja :)
<maxjezy> har varit fast i sons of anarki
<Philip5> aha, det kollar jag också på
<x_link> maxjezy: Jag har sett alla avsnitt. Grymt.
<x_link> Men har inte börjat igen.
<maxjezy> jag har sett 8 avsnitt
<x_link> Aha
<maxjezy> min tre veckor gamla dotter älskar det programmet
<x_link> Har alla avsnitt/säsonger.
<maxjezy> headbangar till musiken
<x_link> Hehe, har du dotter?
<x_link> Visste jag inte.
<Philip5> soa är nästan lika tuffa som jag
<maxjezy> jo, sen tre veckor tillbaka
<maxjezy> Philip5, precis min tanke när ja såg det första avsnittet
<maxjezy> ja tänkte
<Philip5> yupp
<x_link> Jasså? Med hon rätt unga tjejen som du snackat om innan?
<maxjezy> "fan dom här är nästan lika koola som Philip5"
<x_link> maxjezy: Grattis iaf!
<maxjezy> x_link, japp, med henne :)
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: rätt tänkt!
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur gammal är din brud?
<x_link> maxjezy: Nice.
<Philip5> jag ser ju nästan ut som en mc-knutte :D
<maxjezy> realubot, snart 20
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<maxjezy> jag är snart 30 :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Hon hinner med många ungar i sitt liv.
<maxjezy> dryga 3 år kvar :)
<realubot> Fan vad gammal du är.
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Var hittade du tjejen?
<maxjezy> Philip5, bild or it did not happen
<maxjezy> realubot, lunarstorm
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Nej?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> ja skoja bara
<realubot> Hehe
<x_link> Hehe tänkte väl det =)
<x_link> realubot: Du är väl bara 25 och hon 19?
<x_link> Trodde inte du var 30
<maxjezy> jag är född 84
<realubot> x_link: Det stämmer. Jag är 19 och Stallman är 25.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> the year bigbrother got us under the scope
<maxjezy> året då bilar började flyga
<Philip5> maxjezy: det skulle kunna vara jag på bilden och han med ciggen i munnen... ;P  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WaekM-8qY1Y/S-_qCbrxBGI/AAAAAAAAG6k/abuxaRbXb98/s1600/304995_600_391_0_0_0_0.jpg
<x_link> realubot: =)
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> förutom tatueringarna på huvudet är det ganska likt mig
<realubot> Han är vad polisen kallar "tacksamt identifieringsobjekt".
<maxjezy> undrar om hells angels är satanister
<maxjezy> och isf, vad gör dom för satanistiska ritualer
<maxjezy> förutom krossar pungkulor osv
<maxjezy> han har ju mark of the beast på kinden
<maxjezy> mark of CERN
<realubot> Cern?
<maxjezy> undrar vad hans fru tycker om de tatueringarna
<maxjezy> CERN är den där runda partikel acceleratorn
<realubot> Är han atomfysiker.
<maxjezy> might just be
<realubot> Det tror man ju inte av bilden.
<maxjezy> kolla in cern loggan
<maxjezy> 666
<maxjezy> ganska trist logo för jordens undergångsapparat
<maxjezy> svarta hål är inte att leka med i dessa tider
<maxjezy> btw, dagon_ is still awake?
<maxjezy> Cern söker folk
<maxjezy> http://www.stepstone.se/jobb--Structural-Design--Calculation-Technical-Engineer-Geneva-CERN--179217-inline.html?cs=true
<maxjezy> 7476 franska pengar /månad
<maxjezy> undrar va de är i svenska
<realubot> Sök då maxjezy. Du kan ju rendera partiklar.
<maxjezy> realubot, i dont work 4 satan
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Ungdomar som tar knarkpillet som bråkar i Libyen.
<maxjezy> bra lön var det iaf
<maxjezy> 50 lax i månaden
<maxjezy> kanske man ska lära sig autocad iaf
<realubot> Jag vet folk som har fått jobb efter att ha lärt sig autocad.
<x_link> maxjezy: Är du så pass duktig på det där med rendering etc så du kan jobba inom det?
<maxjezy> x_link, näe
<maxjezy> och ja vill nog inte ha ett så tråkigt jobb
<realubot> HAha
<realubot> Vad vill du ha för jobb maxjezy då?
<realubot> Varför är det tråkigt?
<realubot> "Det finns alltid en risk för att kryptering blir en politiskt brännande fråga. Många stater tycker helt enkelt inte om att de inte har fullständig kontroll över informationen. Därför finns anledning att i framtiden försvara kryptering politisk. Och för att kunna göra det fullt ut är det bra att veta lite mer om hur det fungerar."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/din-chatt--en-sakerhetsrisk
<realubot> Time to encrypt the chat.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag vet inte riktigt
<realubot> x_link: T-12 minutes to launch.
<realubot> T-11
<maxjezy> nu blir det lite SOA
<maxjezy> bbl!
<realubot> SOA?
<amelia> inte service-oriented architecture iaf om jag tror rätt.
<Philip5> amelia: hehe, nä men det hade ju varit lite lustigt om han pysslade med sånt så här dags
<amelia> ja, faktiskt
<Philip5> jag tänkte också dra lite soa men jag orkar nog inte ikväll
<Philip5> x_link: när kommer den då?
<x_link> Philip5: Vet inte när nästa säsong kommer faktiskt.
<x_link> Dags att sova, god nat!
<Philip5> x_link: 00-dansen menade jag
<maxjezy> SOA = sons of anarchy
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> men ja fastnade i försäkringskassans hemsida
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-25
 * realubot dansar 01:32-dansen och går och lägger sig.
<dagon_> maxjezy; vaken? :)
<dagon_> Philip5: problem med din uppkoppling?
<Philip5> nej men att somna
<Philip5> låg och lyssnade på ljudbok och så tog den slut
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> ingen sömn än
<dagon_> trodde att du skulle ta maxjezys plats nu när han inte är vaken ;)
<Philip5> jasså har han svikit?
<dagon_> verkar så
<Philip5> han kollar inte på soa bara då?
<Philip5> han skulle det iaf
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> men han ju inte varit aktiv på ett par nätter nu
<Philip5> nä han har blivit mer svikare sedan han blivit pappa
<dagon_> jag hann ju med en egen blendersession igår natt
<tnta> bleeeend dooom
<tnta> tlk
<tnta> fet låt ;P
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/gold_ring_test.png
<Philip5> jag pillade ju en del igår med blender jag också men så blev det något fel på hela scenen med yafraray så jag fick tabort alla materialen för att det skulle sluta strula och fick göra om dem
<Philip5> se där
<dagon_> provade lite hdr-reflektioner
<Philip5> svåra är att hitta bra hdr-bilder som man kan använda
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> ville haft någon med samma färgnyans som guldringen
<dagon_> typ en upplyst kyrka eller nåt
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> nu är det en båthamn i solnedgång
<Philip5> men du har inte använt hdr som ljuskälla antar jag
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> bara som reflektionsmaterial
<Philip5> vet inte om man tjänar så mycket på att ha hdr för annat än ljuskällor mot vanliga bilder
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> följde någon guide där de körde hdr som reflektion
<Philip5> ok
<dagon_> hans blev bra
<dagon_> för han använde en matchande bild
<dagon_> en ljus inomhusbild
<dagon_> fick däremot verkligen inte rätt på glaset
<dagon_> vet inte om jag har konstiga loopcuts som förstör det
<dagon_> ska försöka mig på det sen igen
<Philip5> dagon_: använder du din studio setting för den där ringen?
<Philip5> eller är det annat
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> gjorde en sån böjd "pappskiva" bakom
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> l33t
<Philip5> :)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> testade mig fram
<dagon_> funkade bäst med en sån
<Philip5> vilken renderare är det då? ser mer ut som blenders egen
<dagon_> det är blender render
<Philip5> inte testat lux än?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> var helt fast vid guldringen igår natt så glömde installera :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tråkiga med lux är ju att det är en unbiased renderer och sådana är inte lika roliga och kräver lång tids rendering för att bli bra
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> såg att en ganska dålig renderering tog lång tid för maxjezy på hans glas
<dagon_> vågar inte ens tänka mig ett perfekt glasmaterial och rendereringstid
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> han har ju inte så mycket kraft i sin lilla atom-cpu heller
<dagon_> inte direkt :P
<dagon_> men ändå
<dagon_> 1.5h
<dagon_> man förväntar sig ändå bra resultat då :P
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag är här nu så ni kan lägga ner hinken med beröm
<maxjezy> dagon_, mitt glas blev ju fint :)
<dagon_> till sist ja :D
<maxjezy> ja fast inte riktigt klart
<maxjezy> fin guldring
<dagon_> tack :P
<dagon_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSZUhddtDLI/AAAAAAAAA5w/-7eEpni7Fdc/s400/default.png <- fint
<maxjezy> ska du gravera den med?
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> tänkte mest lyckas med den till att börja med :p
<dagon_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSTguSRn24I/AAAAAAAAA5Y/nx4FZPHoG0Q/s400/5wineglass <- inte så fint
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, vadå, dissar du min CPU?
<dagon_> atom äger ju
<dagon_> strömsnålt och fint
<Philip5> inte så mycket power
<dagon_> sant
<dagon_> maxjezy: du skaffa 4kärningt som mig och Philip5
<dagon_> +får
<maxjezy> ja ska ha dubbla fyrkärniga atomkraftverk
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, väntar spänt på en scen med mer än 1-2-3 objekt
<dagon_> det kommer :)
<maxjezy> ska göra en tutorial på hur jag gjorde min supermarioscen snart
<dagon_> gör det :)
<dagon_> jag tänkte göra gården här hemma med 2 bilar + garage
<Philip5> dagon_: hur många kärnor visar din system monitor i linux? 4 eller 8?
<dagon_> 4
<Philip5> ingen HT?
<dagon_> nä
<maxjezy> min visar 2
<maxjezy> jag har HT
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> min visar 8 kärnor :D
<dagon_> är inte HT ett intel påhitt?
<Philip5> jo men amd har väl något motsvarande
<Philip5> eller?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> inte vad jag vet
 * maxjezy tycker dagon_ ska göra en ZAP pistol i 3D
<maxjezy> precis som kungen gjorde back in the days
<dagon_> men jag ser 2 kärnor på min netbook också
<dagon_> så det är nåt inteltrams
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra ett nytt försök med kudden
<maxjezy> jo det är det
<Philip5> bye boys
<dagon_> godnatt
<maxjezy> boy boy Philip5
<dagon_> maxjezy: en utmaning till dig som är mer erfaren
<dagon_> gör en säng
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> haha, med kudde täcke osv?
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> om du vill kan du ju börja med en fin kudde :P
<dagon_> men sängen kan vara målet
<dagon_> jag tänkte jag skulle börja pilla på att använda tyg
<maxjezy> IRL?
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> i blender så klart
<dagon_> blev inspirerad av tomteluvan på blenderguru
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har aldrig gjort något sånt mjukt tidigare
<maxjezy> som en säng
<maxjezy> wb xp
<xp> tackar
<xp> vad glad jag blev när jag kollade igenom spellistan i programcentralen... beneath a steel sky har jag ägt länge men aldrig fått att funka... här var det två klick sen starta spelet. :)
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> xp, gillar du dom där gamla spelen?
<maxjezy> finns ju emulator för alla dom goa galna spelen
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://vimeo.com/16160128
<xp> japp
<maxjezy> kolla in det där
<maxjezy> värsta sängprogrammet ever!
<maxjezy> har du hittat getdeb sidan?
<maxjezy> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10
<xp> maxjezy: finns monkey islands också?
<maxjezy> finns en helsikes massa spel där
<maxjezy> xp, troligtvis finns alla
<xp> ok, tror ni tipsa om det igår?
<xp> gött
<maxjezy> emulatorer is the shit
<maxjezy> man får ju ladda ner nintendospel och spela på dator
<maxjezy> lagligt
<maxjezy> har ja hört
<maxjezy> bara man tar bort spelet efter man spelat klart
<xp> ok?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> isf får de stämma mig
<dagon_> jag har 1800 nintendospel
<dagon_> maxjezy: satan vilket sängprogram :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag tror ingen driver en sån process
<maxjezy> om du inte sitter på wii spelen
<maxjezy> då jävlar :P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> wii är för barnungar
<maxjezy> nintendo tvekar nog inte på att leja en yrkesmördare för olaglig Wiispelnedladdningar
<xp> imponerad över detta operativsystem än så länge, i väntan på ny disk till min dator slängde jag in det på en gammal laptop, funkar sktbra
<dagon_> roligt att du är nöjd :)
<xp> kan nämna att den inte flöt på alls med vista som den hade tidigare :)
<xp> hur fan kunde en dator med under 1gb ram ha vista förinstalerat?
<dagon_> det kan jag tänka mig
<dagon_> och det vet ingen vettig människa
<dagon_> de lägger ju win7 på netbooks nu har jag sett
<dagon_> inte klokt
<xp> nej
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag hade ju win7 på min
<dagon_> sjukt
<maxjezy> tog halvtimme att komma igång att använda den
<xp> men det funkar faktiskt bättre än vista
<dagon_> min kom iaf förinstallerad med xp
<maxjezy> ubuntu startar under en halv minut
<dagon_> min burk startar på 17 sekunder ;)
<maxjezy> din quad?
<xp> är det svårt att koppla datorn till tv:n och sådant?
<dagon_> maxjezy: nej, min netbook :)
<maxjezy> ok
<dagon_> min quad startare slöare för här kör jag ubuntu
<maxjezy> vi har väl ungefär samma
<dagon_> haha :D
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> du har också bara 1GB ram?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> ska fixa en till
<dagon_> då har vi nog rätt lika
<maxjezy> så ja har 2
<dagon_> jag funderar på att sätta i en SSD i min
<dagon_> kanske smälla i en ram till
<maxjezy> så kan ja köra lite bättre ritplattan
<dagon_> jag lekte med min häromdagen
<dagon_> riktigt längesen jag använde den så jag var helt ovan
<dagon_> allt jag ritade blev cp
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> gillar du rita?
<maxjezy> vad har du för ritplatta?
<dagon_> ja, fast jag gör det för sällan
<maxjezy> kör du mypaint?
<dagon_> en wacom
<dagon_> lekte i gimp
<maxjezy> wacom is the shit
<maxjezy> mypaint är bättre
<maxjezy> om man ska rita
<maxjezy> man kan snurra på pappret
<maxjezy> massa penslar
<maxjezy> och man kan flytta pappret
<maxjezy> oändlig rityta
<maxjezy> is the shit
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> ska fixa det då
<maxjezy> just do it :)
<dagon_> installerar nu
<dagon_> hmm, nåt jävla oljud här
<dagon_> hoppas det inte är inbrott
<dagon_> brb
<maxjezy> ta en stekpanna och stäng av det
<xp> ni råkar inte ha koll på hur man fixar så chattmojängen (emote tror jag?) connectar till msn?
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> chattmojängen säger inte så mycket
<xp> emote tror jag den heter...
<xp> den som är längst upp till höger.. :)
<dagon_> jaha
<dagon_> empathy
<xp> så var det ja
<dagon_> du får lägga till ditt konto
<dagon_> om du menar att den klagar över certifikat så finns det en fix för det
<xp> statusen är ansluter....
<dagon_> nånstans på nätet
<xp> den klagar inte på något....
<xp> den bara står och "ansluter" det händer inget mer
<dagon_> har aldrig kommit överens med den
<dagon_> jag kör pidgin
<xp> ok? läste att den inte stödjer msn?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> finns t.o.m. två stöd för den
<dagon_> både msn och msn-pecan
<xp> okay då ska jag ladda ner den nu då
<maxjezy> xp, det finns en msn clon
<maxjezy> emesene heter den
<maxjezy> bäst enligt mig
<dagon_> om man bara kör msn ja
<maxjezy> sen finns ju även amsn
<xp> GDebi Package Installer
<maxjezy> som har stöd för cam
<xp> oops
<xp> skulle söka efter  det programmet på google...
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> maxjezy: haha, fan va svårt det är att göra en kudde i blender :P
<xp> emesene får det bli då
<maxjezy> xp, har du lärt dig hur du installerar saker och så?
<maxjezy> i terminalen är det simpelt :)
<xp> haha nej inte än, och terminalen är en ganska ny sak för min del, kan nog mer i dos
<maxjezy> xp, för att installera program i terminalen skriver du bara
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install emesene
<maxjezy> då frågar den efter lösenord
<maxjezy> sen skriver du det
<maxjezy> och enter
<maxjezy> poff, så är programmet installerat
<maxjezy> den laddar ner och allt åt dig
<maxjezy> om du vill installera chromium-browser
<maxjezy> skriver du
<xp> ok, låter najs
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get installl chromium-browser
<maxjezy> alltid med små bokstäver
<dagon_> på tal om terminal
<dagon_> tips till dig maxjezy som har liten skärm
<dagon_> guake
<xp> håller mig till firefox just nu.. (inte för mycket nytt på en gång...)
<dagon_> dropdown-terminal som i quake, doom etc.
<maxjezy> dagon_, den har ja kört ett par år :)
<dagon_> den är grymt nice :)
<maxjezy> aa
<dagon_> alltid en terminal till hands
<maxjezy> sällan ja använder terminal numera
<xp> emesen på väg ner.. :) måste lära mig det kommandot iaf.. :)
<maxjezy> har ju redan installerat allt ja behöver
<dagon_> maxjezy: kör du inte irssi?
<maxjezy> dagon_, ibland
<maxjezy> kör den när ja kör cli
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> gillar xchat bättre
<maxjezy> har mer översikt
<maxjezy> vilka som skrivit osv
<xp> en fråga till, finns det något kommando liknande ctrl/alt/delete här eller är det något man inte behöver?
<dagon_> inger du behöver
<dagon_> inget*
<maxjezy> linux hänger sig aldrig i princip xp
<maxjezy> om de nu va de man använde den till i windows
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> och sen döda en process
<xp> dagon_: nice, lite ovant att inte behöva det
<maxjezy> men, om ett program hänger sig så kan man ju alltid döda den lätt
<dagon_> xp: välkommen till friheten och den goda sidan ;)
<maxjezy> det bästa med linux är att man känner sig verkligen fri
<maxjezy> jag ville skjuta mig själv för att man knappt kunde andra utseende i windows
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag var trött på det mesta
<dagon_> tjatet om att aktivera sin licens
<maxjezy> får ladda ner en masas tweakprogram för att tweaka
<dagon_> tjatet om at licensen var ogiltig
<maxjezy> sen alla virus
<maxjezy> ja
<dagon_> för att inte tala om virus..
<maxjezy> insert windows XP cd
<maxjezy> HELVETES JÄVLA REPIGA SKIVA
<maxjezy> när man gjort edt
<maxjezy> inte fan hjälpte det nått
<maxjezy> drivrutiner till allt
<maxjezy> inget funkade bara pluga o spela
<xp> nej nog dags att lägga sig, ska få äkta bredband instalerat om ca 4.15 timmar
<dagon_> eller när felmeddelandet kom att man hade fel skiva i Volym D: fastän man inte hade någon skiva i
<maxjezy> xp, WOW
<maxjezy> sov ut ordenligt så du orkar ladda ner tunga saker sen
<xp> 4 till 15*
<maxjezy> :9
<dagon_> jag måste nog ha en skärm till
<maxjezy> det värsta med windows var nog endå att mirk va så jävligt
<xp> natt och tack för hjälpen igen. :)
<maxjezy> den där rutan som kom upp alltid
<dagon_> xp: natti natti och sov gott :)
<maxjezy> fick mig att kräkas
<dagon_> maxjezy: du menar notifiern? :P
<maxjezy> den som kom när man starta mirk
<dagon_> jaha :P
<maxjezy> nån kurd som ville att man skulle köpa programmet
<dagon_> med han israeliten som tjatade om pengar
<dagon_> jag laddade alltid ner crackad version för att slippa det :
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> crack kokain
<dagon_> it's in my brain
<arand> ^ couldn't take the pain
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> fan, undrar om jag har en skärm över
<maxjezy> jag har totalt 4 skärmar hemma nu
<maxjezy> inkluderat med min laptopskärm
<dagon_> eller nä, kan ju köra det sociala på laptopen sidan och blender på stora skärmen
<dagon_> sidan om*
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du ingen extern skärm när du pillar blender?
<maxjezy> jopp
<dagon_> tänkte väl
<maxjezy> kör blender på två skärmar ju :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> det är skönt att köra blender med min 24" LED :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fanns en 52" på loppisen förra veckan
<maxjezy> 3000
<maxjezy> med dvd
<maxjezy> och hemma bio
<dagon_> :o
<maxjezy> hade ja fått lönen då hade ja köpt
<maxjezy> och skippat hyran
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> undrar om filmen sanctum är bra
<dagon_> den verkar okej
<maxjezy> james cameron
<dagon_> den verkar bättre än pocaatlanisatar
<maxjezy> är den lika bra som avatar så kanske den går att se
<dagon_> avatar sög ju
<dagon_> pocahontas och atlantis all over
<maxjezy> det jag menar
<maxjezy> jag har inga höga förväntningar på såna filmer
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> men ser dem iaf
<dagon_> jag är sugen på Prometheus
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> http://prometheuslight.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> läser på bloggen
<maxjezy> Turkiet är ett mäktigt land som den Europeiska unionen gärna vill ha in som medlem, men då under förutsättning att landet lever upp till vissa kriterier, kriterier som inte bara är ekonomiska utan även politiska. Ett av dem är att erkänna kundernas rätt till sitt språk och sin kultur och
<maxjezy> "kundernas"
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> vad är det för lollig blogg
<maxjezy> ska nog stå kurdernas
<dagon_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/
<maxjezy> noomi
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> 2012
<maxjezy> shit
<maxjezy> ska prometheus se in i framtidens undergång tro?
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> vi får väl se
<dagon_> är ju en Alien-film
<dagon_> och jag älskar Alien-filmerna
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> du måste se ninja vs alien
<maxjezy> sämsta skiten någonsin
<maxjezy> den är så dålig så den blir bra
<maxjezy> AVN heter den
<maxjezy> Alien vs ninja
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> nej nu blir det sängen och film
<maxjezy> morsan kommer tidigt imorgon så måste hinna handla lite lunch innan dess
<maxjezy> ttyl dagon_
<dagon_> yesyes
<maxjezy> gör nått riktigt fett i blndr tills nästa gång!
<dagon_> i will :)
 * maxjezy is ute
<dagon_> godnatt på dig :)
<maxjezy> nite nite!
<speedxcore> alla sover
<dagon_> inte jag
<speedxcore> vill du hjälpa mig att para ihop ett par bilder? lite csi?
<dagon_> sure
<dagon_> har inget bättre för mig
<speedxcore> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7775/csitest2.png   de 3 bilderna på övre raden är samma person. Välj en av de 6 undre. Du vill matcha den du tror är personen på de 3 första.
<dagon_> B2
<speedxcore> ok tack intressant svar =)
<dagon_> är det rätt?
<speedxcore> vet inte själv om det är rätt
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> kolla ögonhålorna, groparna sidan om näsan och mungroparna
<dagon_> fårorna i pannan är också en bra ledtråd
<dagon_> C1 är Daniel Craig
<speedxcore> hehe
<speedxcore> det stämmer
<speedxcore> tack för hjälpen..
<dagon_> np
<znejk> hjälp
<znejk> :D
<znejk> jag kör natty narwal på en partition och 10.10 på en partition
<znejk> och idag när jag uppdaterade så uppdaterade den grub
<znejk> och det enda jag ser i startlistan från 10.10 är memtest
<znejk> kan jag köra ngn reprobe grej på grub?
<znejk> så den hittar de gamla kernelserna
<znejk> ?
<Coffe> om du har grub, så kan du då editera live för att boota något annat
<zChris> För sent
<zChris> han har dragit
<dagon_> goddagens kanalen
<cHarNe2>  goddag
<Slartibart> När jag kör en viss wget-rad här på lokala ubuntu så funkar den fint, men på en annan dator så får jag 404. Jag antar att det beror på att url:en på den datorn får %5C framför specialtecknen, dvs ? och &. Vet nån varför %5C läggs till??
<dagon_> html tolkning
<dagon_> fast & borde funka
<dagon_> ? också för den delen
<Barre> andol: ping
<dagon_> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> nej
<Slartibart> dagon_: De funkar när jag prövar lokalt. Men nåt på den andra datorn gör att den lägger till %5C framför dom. Och jag förstår inte varför just nu..
<andol> Barre: pong
<Barre> andol: undrar om marknaden uppfattat att jag sagt upp mig ;P https://www.avanza.se/aza/press/news.jsp?newsArticleId=N1800177
<andol> Barre: hoppsan :P
<maxjezy> skoj, skulle duscha rent bäbisens rumpa från bajs som lukta yoghurt och filmjölk, så kräks jag i handfatet samtidigt som jag duschar henne
<maxjezy> nästan en liter kom upp
<maxjezy> ville bara dela med mig lite av livet som nybliven pappa
<arand> #ubuntu-se-offtopic, please!
<arand> :p
<maxjezy> oj, trodde jag var i offtopic
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> har nån sättit upp en alien arena server då?
<antii> maxjezy: tjenamors
<maxjezy> antii, tjoho!
<antii> maxjezy: görs?
<maxjezy> antii, lyssnar på plenty med erikah badu och guru
<maxjezy> från skivan jazzmatazz
<maxjezy> erykah
<maxjezy> antii, va sysslaru med då?
<maxjezy> jobbaru?
<antii> mm
<madbear> maxjezy: vilken valla ska man köra på söndag då?
<cHarNe2> Barre: stoppade dom et aktie för att du har sagt upp dig?
<realubot> Hm, Chromium länkar till den här sidan för att rensa bort temporära filer från flash-spelaren: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<realubot> Det gör inte Firefox. Så när man rensar alla temporära filer i Flash så finns Flash-content fortfarande kvar på hårddisken?
<realubot> Om man försöker rensa bort alla temporära filer som webbläsarna sparar efter en surfsession.
<maxjezy> madbear, vasaluppet?
<dagon_> vad heter programmet för att binda knappar på en gamepad till tangenttryck?
<dagon_> det ska finnas nåt sånt program men minns inte namnet
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur menar du?
<maxjezy> ska tex vänster pil på gamepad bli en bokstav?
<maxjezy> osv
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> tänkte ha min gamepad som fjärr til vlc :P
<ewook> me so boooored
<ewook> dagon_: du har inte en android-lur istället? :P
<ewook> lite smidigare än en gamepad *_*
<dagon_> jo jag har det också med gmote :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, kan det heta joy2key?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> ska bara komma underfund med hur det funkar
<ewook> jag slängde min gamla gamepad, hade ingen gameport längre, o hitta ingen konverterare :(
<maxjezy> ewook, använd tradera nästa gång eller erbjud den mot postporto till någon
<maxjezy> att slänga datordelar är lika med döds-synd
<ewook> maxjezy: I know.. I know..
<ewook> men jag brukar varken sälja saker eller slänga dom :P
<ewook> men jag tror jag slog i huvudet den dagen
<maxjezy> okey, tror gud förlåter dig isf
<maxjezy> the almighty tux
<maxjezy> give praise
<ewook> praise the tux *bows*
<ewook> hur var det nu, var det nån som köpte en shivaplug? eller har nån av *pluggarna?
<speakman> YEY! Fick mina pryttlar idag redan!!
<speakman> ping HeMan
<maxjezy> är ARM processorerna bra?
<speakman> ja, för det dom är ämnade
<maxjezy> och det är?
<ewook> inge all around grejor direkt :)
<maxjezy> tänkte om de kan fungera som extrakraft för rendering
<ewook> urhm. mjaeae.
<speakman> Främst inbäddade system. Men sedan finns det ju mängder av specialanpassade ARM-processorer till väldigt många olika ändamål.
<maxjezy> tänkte mer på sån där plugdator
<maxjezy> om man har ett par st
<speakman> Njae, deras främsta egenskap är väl att dom drar väldigt lite ström.
<speakman> GPU:er är nog mer lämpade isåfall.
<maxjezy> speakman, men de drar ju massor av ström
<ewook> speakman: du känner inte till ngon tillverkare som har en modell med minst 2 nics, o inte en j*kla massa onödiga portar ala typ usb o annat (typ, som open-RD'n)
<speakman> Är dåligt insatt i rendering, men grafikkorten gör ju samma sak och är extremt anpassade för det.
<maxjezy> speakman, du har nog rätt
<maxjezy> undrar dock varför inte renderfarmen helmer använder GPU
<maxjezy> måste vara hans renderingssoftware som inte stödjer det eller nått
<maxjezy> han kör ju massor med CPU kraft och minne istället
<ewook> distribuerat så blir det ju bra också
<speakman> ewook: Du vill ha ett ARM-baserat kort?
<ewook> speakman: japps.
<speakman> maxjezy: ja, med dagens våldsamma möjligheter med trippla grafikkort på varje moderkort så borde det ju ge en fantastisk renderingskraft kan man tycka
<ewook> grottat ganska bra, men inte hittat några jag ansett vara.. värda att pröva med.
<speakman> ewook: 2 NICs är nog rätt ovanligt, men kolla på Beagle Board eller Panda Board. Släng på en USB-dongel med Ethernet på en sån.
<maxjezy> speakman, vet du något moderkort som har kapasitet för det?
<speakman> maxjezy: för tre kort?
<maxjezy> aa
<ewook> speakman: kör redan en nslu2 med usb-dongel, det är.. inte värt det.
<ewook> speakman: beagle board är inte riktigt rätt heller.. hittat ett par som har det jag vill, men de är oftast groteskt överutrustade.
<speakman> ewook: det är nog ofta så tyvärr
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<ewook> guruplug server+ har dock 2xnics
<ewook> men de har en historia om att koka sönder :P
<speakman> ewook: Soekris har ju GW-inriktade kort: http://www.soekris.com/net5501.htm
<speakman> dock inte ARM, men Geode är ju strömsnål trots i386-kompatibilitet
<ewook> aah, dom har jag också tittat på :)
<ewook> me njag är lite av princip ingen amd-person :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: tackar
<speakman> ewook: du behöver bli lite mer pragmatisk :)
<speakman> ewook: men vanligast, iallafall när man ämnar grunda produkter för massproduktion, är att man köper en specialtillverkad PCB för sitt ändamål. Då kan man skala med både minne, flash och periferienheter bäst man vill.
<ewook> speakman: jag vet.. :P
<ewook> speakman: jo, men.. erhm, ja.. får nog nöja mig med att börja med typ nånting med en eller två nics o jtag-kit till bundlat *_*
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du senaste mypaint på din ppa?
<speakman> bbl
<maxjezy> versionen jag har är 1 år gammal nu
<maxjezy> tänkte skaffa en nyare :P
<Philip5> vet inte vilken senaste är
<maxjezy> 0.9.0
<maxjezy> ska se vilken som ligger på repo nu
<Philip5> har du sett att du kan importera svg-filer i blender 2.5 nu? :)
<maxjezy> nope :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det stabilt tro?
<maxjezy> i 2.49 var det lite si å så
<Philip5> jag byggde väl någon specialare av mypaint åt dig med någon animeringsfunktion?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> men nu vill jag ha nya :)
<Philip5> har itne testat det i 2.5 men såg att det kommit som en addon
<maxjezy> 0.8.2 i repo
<maxjezy> den är från mars
<maxjezy> 2010
<Philip5> jag har 0.9.0 på min
<Philip5> kanske byggt den själv?
<Philip5> hade jag visst
<maxjezy> Philip5, det som bugga med den versionen ja fick av dig
<maxjezy> var ju att det inte gick att exportera/spara
<maxjezy> förutom i OGR formatet
<Philip5> i vilken? mypaint?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> därför vill ja ha nya
<maxjezy> kanske finns fler penslar i den med :P
<maxjezy> så har jag faktiskt inte gjort så mycket 2D animation
<Philip5> kan kolla på det om en liten stund. måste käka lite nu först
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> verkar som 0.9.0 finns för natty
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> går ju att göra en enkel backport om inte annat
<maxjezy> ska leka lite med 0.8.2 nu iaf
<maxjezy> efter jag varit på toa och skjutit mig i foten
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> back in biss
<Philip5> då ska vi se då
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska ha stable och inte utvecklarversionen då?
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som vet hur jag blockar personen i privat kanaler ?
<maxjezy> Philip5, hm
<maxjezy> tror du den är stabil då?
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: "The development version of MyPaint is usually good enough to work with. Bugs might have slipped in. It is very rare that such bugs cause loss of your work. "
<Philip5> peppis: funkar det inte med /ignore där?
<maxjezy> Philip5, man får vara noga med att spara då å då då
<maxjezy> :)
<peppis> Philip5: tack
<maxjezy> ta den senaste fetaste verisionen
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur ska du ha det?
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> utveckling
 * maxjezy want hacker stuff
<Philip5> maxjezy: här har du ju extra brushes också! http://wiki.mypaint.info/Brush_Packages
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tror du om den här då? http://registry.gimp.org/node/18435
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gillar inte gimpen så värst mycket
<maxjezy> får rysningar av lagerhanteringen och sånt
<Philip5> mää!
<Philip5> så kan du ju inte säga
<maxjezy> alltid markeringar som vägrar försvinna
<Philip5> gimp är ju kung
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> fast, jag tycker det är för avancerat
<maxjezy> nu vill jag måla lite fritt
<maxjezy> då är mypaint kungen
<maxjezy> 100ggr bättre än gimpen och photoshop
<maxjezy> när man vill rita vill man ju att programmet startar snabbt
<maxjezy> slippa välja storlek på papper
<maxjezy> osv
<maxjezy> sketchbook style
<Philip5> har du ritbräda?
<maxjezy> WACOM
<maxjezy> i man have
<Philip5> nice
<maxjezy> har inte ritat så mycket sen ja fick nya skärmen
<maxjezy> ration på den är inte samma som skärmen
<maxjezy> ritplattan är wide
<Philip5> stora mega skärmen
<maxjezy> blir till att köpa en wide skärm senare i år
<maxjezy> när pengarna rullar in
<maxjezy> sköt mig precis i foten så försäkringen ger nog en miljon
<maxjezy> :P
<antii> : <
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du beredd nu då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: Launchpad PPA to me Accepted:  OK: mypaint_0.9.0+git110225
<Philip5> :D
<robert___> Är ubuntu.com nere för er också?
<amelia> robert___: japp
<robert___> =/
<robert___> Behövde en referens därifrån :/
<cHarNe2> robert___: verkar uppe imo
<Philip5> för mig funkar det nu
<robert___> Nu jävlar!
<robert___> Fredagen är räddad!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: kötiden på LP är 30 min
<johanbr> Hur ser mina åäö ut?
<Philip5> illa
<johanbr> hmmm... dumma openwrt
<Philip5> fast välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack :)
<Philip5> men mer välkommen om du fixar dina å ä ö ;)
<johanbr> konstigt att det verkar funka lokalt: cho "åäö" |file -
<johanbr> /dev/stdin: UTF-8 Unicode text
<Philip5> johanbr: har du kört in utf8 moden? vet inte om den bara fixar med utf8 mot filsystem eller överlag
<johanbr> kan skapa textfil med t.ex. nano, och den ser normal ut i ubuntu
<EAG> nån som har en galaxy tab?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, bra
<maxjezy> jag diskar!
<antii> maxjezy: duktig du är :P
<maxjezy> antii, japp, det är inte ofta jag gör det
<maxjezy> oftast gör tjejen sånt
<EAG> nån som använder spreadsheet-program i nån android-enhet då?
<EAG> betal-app..
<maxjezy> Philip5, 0.9.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maxjezy> the king is about to testa det nu!
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, den är utvecklarversionen
<maxjezy> är det det GIT betyder?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> git+datum när koden är hämtad
<Philip5> som med blender 2.5 fast då är det svn istället för git och det står ett revision nummer
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> brb, affären!
<Markslap> Halka inte.
<Philip5> maxjezy: funkar mypaint bra?
<Philip5> vart är fredagspartyt?
<Rosetta> installing openssh on Ubuntu. I get the messeage "Warning: Permanantly added "localhost" (RSA) to the list of known host. What should i do?
<Philip5> Rosetta: this is a swedish speaking channel
<Philip5> Rosetta: but you shouldn't do anything
<Rosetta> Men jag kan inte gå vidare
<Rosetta> med installationen
<Philip5> hänger den sig eller?
<Philip5> det är inte så att den genererar en nyckel och det tar lite tid bara?
<Rosetta> den väntar på lösenord
<Rosetta> varför får man den frågan överhuvutaget?
<Rosetta> RSA nyckel
<Rosetta> Jag vet att det är för autentisering
<Rosetta> men jag har inte skapat nyckel
<Rosetta> hur ska jag veta vad det är för lösenord?
<Philip5> är det inte ditt sudo-lösen den frågar efter?
<Philip5> är det ssh-server du installerar?
<Rosetta> nej. Har testat men det funkar inte
<Rosetta> nej openssh
<Rosetta> openssh server
<Philip5> jo
<Rosetta> http://help.ubuntu-se.org/9.04/serverguide/sv/openssh-server.html
<Rosetta> Permanantly added "localhost" (RSA) to the list of known host??
<Philip5> ja den lägger till din localhost som känd enhet
<Philip5> att datorn känner igen sig själv som host
<Rosetta> är det RSA nyckeln används till?
<Rosetta> i den här installtionen menar jag
<Philip5> den används till att både identifiera users/hosts men även för att kryptera mellan dem
<Rosetta> Förstår! :)
<WokiR2> hej
<Philip5> tjena
<Rosetta> Philip5. Ha en trevlig kväll och tack för hjälpen!
<Rosetta> Bye
<Philip5> vassego
<WokiR2> Händer ikväll
<WokiR2> här
<Philip5> ovanligt lugnt
<Philip5> kanske är stora uppladdningen inför helgen
<madbear> jag kolhydratladdar
<WokiR2> har folk för sig denne helg då
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> förhoppningsvis en massa linux :)
<WokiR2> någon som spanade in space shuttle Discovery igår
<Philip5> nope
<WokiR2> för mycket linux
<Philip5> det kan väl nästan aldrig bli för mycket linux
<realubot> Kanalen är lite avslagen idag tycker jag.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> fast det brukar kunna vara så här på just fredagkvällar av någon anledning så gör folk annat då eller är bara trötta
<realubot> Mhm.
<speakman> byggde just en ren 2.6.37.2-kärna med "make x86_64_defconfig && make -j13" - tog 1min 5sek. Me like :)
<Philip5> speakman: vad har du för cpu?
<speakman> w3680
<Philip5> trevligt
<Philip5> bara en eller fler?
<speakman> man kan bara ha en w3680
<speakman> enkel qpi-buss på den
<Philip5> aha, trodde det var en xeon-modell som man kan köra fler av
<speakman> nej, inte just den xeon
<speakman> tittade på såna också, men priset drar iväg något alldeles enormt att det inte är värt det
<speakman> (pris/prestanda blir väldigt högt)
<Philip5> jo jag har också dregglat över sådana
<Philip5> jag ska roa mig med att köpa ny cpu-kylare imorgon så jag kan pumpa upp klockningen på min mer
<speakman> ok
<speakman> jag köpte den Noctua NH-D14 till den här
<speakman> Det är en rejäl pjäs
<Philip5> precis sådan som jag tänkte köpa imorgon
<Philip5> fet sak men verkar både vara tyst och riktit bra
<speakman> ja det skulle bara fattas... :)
<Philip5> tänkte en sådan eller en corsair h70 vattenkylare
<Philip5> men noctuan verkar båda tystare och kyla bättre
<Philip5> vattenkylaren tar dock mindre plats
<cHarNe2> speakman: varför vill man bygga en egen kärna?
<andol> cHarNe2: Tja, om inte annat därför att det är såpass mycket kod att kompilera att det är ett utmärkt byggjobb att testa en processor med.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat game engine i blender 2.5 något än?
<Philip5> verkar som de jobbar en del på den nu om man ser på vilka updates av koden som kommit på sista tiden
<speakman> cHarNe2: för att mäta prestandaskillnaden i sin uppgradering?
<speakman> what andol said, förresten :)
<speakman> Fan vad avundsjuk jag blir på er med Blender. Har alltid drömt om att hålla på med 3d-rendering, sedan första gången jag såg Lightwave på Amigan i början av 90-talet :)
<speakman> btw - någon som vet hur man lägger upp flera gnome-sessioner?
<speakman> jag vill ha en "alterantiv" gnome-session med en annan fönsterhanterare
<realubot> Philip5: Är du duktig på att programmera?
<peetra> realubot: Jepps, det e han :)
<Philip5> det är jag inte
<Philip5> jag kan inte programmera alls
<Philip5> jag kan scripta lite bash och annat jag behöver
<spacebug-> samma här typ hehe
<Philip5> kan inge java eller c
<Philip5> man kan fatta kod så pass mycket att jag kan köra patchar och korrigera dem lite
<spacebug-> jag kan/har kunnat programmera ..just fan ..har ju faktiskt ett projekt på gång nu ..hum
<realubot> Philip5: Är du duktig på sysadmin då?
<Philip5> så jag klarar mig
<Philip5> är ju rätt relatvit
<realubot> Du jobbar väl med det?
<realubot> peetra: Hur går det med jakten på serveradminisratörerna då?
<Philip5> nej jag jobbar inte alls med it på det sättet. på jobbet är jag bara användare
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> johanbr: fick du ordning på utf8 i openwrt?
<speakman> Nån som kör någon av de snabbare SSD-diskarna här?
<speakman> eller - varför står det [    3.297456] ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ-VERTEX2, 1.28, max UDMA/133
<speakman> Man blir ju knäsvag!
<amelia> Philip5!
<Philip5> :)
<amelia> Philip5: hur är läget?
<Philip5> jodå, det är ju helg
<amelia> gött
<Philip5> sitter och småsurfar lite på reviews av cpu-kylare
<Philip5> tänkte slå till på en imorgon och vill bara försäkra mig om att jag gjort rätt val :)
<amelia> hehe, låter trevligt. själv börjar jag förbereda mig för den stundande våren och sommaren
<Philip5> letar du våren och sommarens nya bikini?!?! ;P
<amelia> ah nej, inte riktigt
<Philip5> utan?
<Philip5> hårdtränar för att komma i form till beach 2011?
<amelia> men det är i slutet av februari man påbörjar sin årliga kur med body lotion innehållandes brun utan sol i små mängder för att få en vettig färg tills tjocktröjor och långbyxer åker av.
<Philip5> hoppla
<amelia> man vill ju inte vara sådär nördigt likblek. :P
<Philip5> nä det är ju det värsta särskilt första soltiden då man är blek som en albino
<amelia> Philip5: det går att lösa med lite planering. :)
<Philip5> jo det är ju det som krävs
<amelia> mer tidsödande än solarium, men inte ens i närheten av lika farligt
<dagon_> blek is the shit
<amelia> dagon_: jag har kommit över den fasen. :P
 * dagon_ är stolt över sin hudfärg
<dagon_> eller ton kanske är mer rätt :P
<cHarNe2> dagon_: jag är så blek/ljus att jag kan sola mig i min egen spegelbild :)
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> chrome2
<amelia> jag känner att likblek inte gör att jag ser särskillt hälsosam ut
<dagon_> hälsa har inget med hudfärg att göra
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> dagon_: har du lekt något med lux än då?
<zChris> pfft, va utseendefixerad ni är
<dagon_> Philip5: njae, har fortfarande inte installerat
<dagon_> har lekt med tygsimulering
<Philip5> dagon_: uppdaterade nu blenderscriptet för lux och det verkar hänt en del coola grejer med material och sånt
<amelia> zChris: haha, jag vill bara se lite pigg, glad och hälsosam ut juh.
<dagon_> blev inspirerad av en video som maxjezy länkade
<Philip5> dagon_: vad var det för video?
<dagon_> vänta ett tag så ska jag hitta
<dagon_> Philip5: http://vimeo.com/16160128
<Philip5> jo den var lite cool
<dagon_> så kom jag på att andrew hade en tutorial på en tomteluva
<dagon_> så jag pillade lite tyg
<Philip5> man kan ju göra vissa av de där grejerna i blender men inte riktigt stuva om tyget i realtid så där tror jag
<dagon_> nä, det är ju det enda
<dagon_> tyvärr
<dagon_> hade varit smid annars
<cHarNe2> vad mycket snack det har varit om blender här på sistone
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> vi är blenderkings
<dagon_> maxjezy är lärare och jag och Philip5 är adepter
<Philip5> cHarNe2: för att det är coolt
<Philip5> cHarNe2: har du testat blender?
<cHarNe2> Philip5: nope, närmaste jag kört är AutoCAD och hammer(för hl2)
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> autocad är mer nytta och praktiskt men inte lika coolt
<Philip5> dagon_: synd att du inte kör nvidia då för då kunde du fått lite färdiga paket med lux
<realubot> Philip5: Vad jobbar du med då?
<Philip5> säpo
<Philip5> håller koll på dig
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-26
<dagon_> Philip5: :(
<xp> hej all, vad var det där smarta komandot man skrev in i terminalen för att den ska hämta hem något?
<xp> *hej all
<Philip5> vadå hämta hem hjälp?
<Philip5> man kommando???
<xp> program/spel
<realubot> Philip5: Du också? Då håller vi koll på varandra då.
<realubot> xp: sudo apt-get install <paket>
<xp> tackar'
<realubot> xp: Om du vill installera ett program.
<realubot> xp: Du kan söka också med: sudo apt-cache search <paket>
<xp> ok?
<realubot> xp: Ja, om du letar efter något paket.
<xp> var nog det jag var ute efter
<Philip5> dagon_: leker lite med mitt glas och kör den med nya lux jag precis byggde. :)   http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/mpafjmja/LuxRenderwhiskyglass3.Scene.00001.lx.png
<Xappe> sudo behövs inte för att läsa från cachen
<realubot> xp: Testa med: sudo apt-cache search game
<realubot> så får du se.
<Philip5> dagon_: lite mörkare själva programmet bakom och bilden för att jag visar nagtagen i about så man ser version :)
<realubot> Xappe: Nej, sant.
<realubot> Det är en fördel jämfört med sudo aptitude search ...
<Philip5> dagon_: som du ser har jag kör renderingen i drygt 3 min i lux
<realubot> Tror aptitude search kräver sudo.
<Xappe> nope
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Där ser man. :S
<dagon_> Philip5: jag måste verkligen fixa luxrender
<realubot> Jag gillar Aptitude mer än apt-get.
<Philip5> dagon_: jag har paket för nvidia ;D
<realubot> Kör med apt-get nu eftersom Aptitude inte finns med i Ubuntu mer. Bra att ha koll på apt-get också.
<xp> när terminalen inte hittar något finns det inte?
<realubot> xp: Eller så har du sökt på fel.
<Philip5> dagon_: man kan rendera direkt i blender också om man vill som med andra renderare. eller köra den i externa lux och när externa lux är klar eller man stoppar så kommer bilden upp i blender
<realubot> xp: Vad letar du efter?
<xp> hehe troligt iof
<xp> realunot: något som heter Stendhal
<realubot> xp: apt-cache search söker ju bara i förråden du har i systemet. Paketet kanske finns till Ubuntu men inte i förråden som du har i sources.list-filen.
<xp> ok
<xp> det fanns på playdeb men funka inte att ta ner,
<realubot> xp: Det finns i playdeb.
<realubot> xp: Om du lägger till playdeb-förrådet så går det att installera.
<xp> ok? hur?
<realubot> xp: Nja, hur menar du att det inte fungerade att ta ner?
<Philip5> dagon_: behöver tweaka lite för det är något konstigt i mitten av glaset med några bubblor och så bryter "saften" lite konstigt och just nu: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/qrwk94g4/Blenderhomeusersceneswhiskyglass3.bl.png
<realubot> xp: Du kör den här deb-filen: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<xp> realubot: ok tackar
<dagon_> Philip5: ser ut som att glaset står på ett bord i en hytt på en båt :)
<realubot> xp: När det är klart klickar du på "Install this now": http://www.playdeb.net/software/Stendhal
<dagon_> Philip5: diggar jordgubbssaften :D
<Philip5> dagon_: körde lite basic-material bara utan någon särskilt för att leka lite med glaset mest
<dagon_> ser superfint ut redan
<Philip5> kan bli mycket bättre
<dagon_> då kan du tänka dig hur fint det kan bli om det är superfint nu ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: om jag har tid och lust imorgon så kanske jag kan kolla hur lurigt det skulle vara att fixa det med stöd för ati
<xp> realubot: ok tack för hjälpen men det funkar fortfarande inte
<dagon_> Philip5: det vore supersnällt :)
<realubot> xp: Inte?
<realubot> Fungerade deb-filen då?
<realubot> Vad händer när du försöker då?
<Philip5> det är mest att jag måste bygga atis sdk för opencl och jag har inte kollat hur de gjort med sitt.
<xp> realubot: ja det funkade bra men inte stendahl filen, den hittades inte
<realubot> xp: Ok, kör: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> xp: Därefter kör du: sudo apt-cache search stendhal
<realubot> Hittar apt-cache paketet nu?
<xp> Realubot: jag håller på med första delen än.. :) jag är noob på detta...
<xp> realubot: nu verkar den hitta
<realubot> apt-cache?
<realubot> xp: Då är det bara att installera med Terminalen: sudo apt-get install stendhal
<realubot> Eller vad paketet heter...
<xp> realubot: ok ska vi se vad den säger nu då..
<Philip5> dagon_: har du något nytt och modernt kort från ati?
<dagon_> 5770 XXX
<Philip5> dagon_: mest om du vet om det har stöd för opencl?
<Philip5> vet inte hur nytt kort man behöver
<realubot> xp: Du installerar program i Terminalen med: sudo apt-get install <paket>
<realubot> xp: Och avsintallerar i Terminalen med: sudo apt-get purge <paket>
<realubot> xp: Och söker efter paket med: sudo apt-cache search <paket>
<realubot> xp: Och det här kommandot get dig detaljerad info om ett paket: sudo apt-cache show <paket>
<xp> realubot: ska skriva ner , vilket program är mest likt anteckningar?
<realubot> Du ser då versionenummer, om paketet är installerat osv.
<dagon_> Philip5: jag har opencl support
<realubot> Du behöver bara ha sudo framför apt-get inte framför apt-cache.
<realubot> xp: Gedit.
<realubot> xp: Det ligger under Tillbehör.
<realubot> Texteditor eller vad det kallas på sv.
<xp> realubot: hittar bara tom boy och textredigerare.
<Philip5> dagon_: najs, då ska du ju kunna använda både gpu och cpu för rendering
<realubot> michael_: Var det du som installerade Thunderbird och som saknade sv. språk=?
<dagon_> Philip5: jao :)
<xp> tar väl tomboy då?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> xp: Textredigerare, kanske det heter på sv.
<realubot> xp: Tomboy är för att skriva post-it-lappar eller något. :S
<xp> realubot: ok tack
<spacebug-> toyboy ;)
<realubot> xp: Strunta i att skriva, jag postar i pastebin...
<xp> ?
<realubot> xp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572413/
<realubot> xp: Ta "download as text" så får du det som textfil.
<xp> realubot: tackar
<realubot> Äh, kräver konto ju. :(
<realubot> xp: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27083991/apt-get-apt-cache
<realubot> Där då.
<realubot> Ladda ner den så har du det som text.
<realubot> Men du behöver som sagt inte ha sudo framför apt-cache.
<xp> realubot: märkte det, men verkar vara en bra grej så..
<xp> realubot:då var det fixat :)
<realubot> Ok, bra det. :)
<realubot> xp: Ibland måste du lägga till ett förråd för att installera paket som inte finns i UBuntus standardförråd. Det gör du genom att adda ett PPA med add-apt-repository, t.ex.: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<realubot> Därefter kör du: sudo apt-get update
<xp> ok?
<realubot> Och sen är det bara att installera programmet som ingår i förrådet, t.ex.: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> xp: Tänk på att inte adda PPA som du inte litar på.
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository <ppa>
<xp> realubot: ok ska försöka med det
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<realubot> sudo apt-get install <paket från ppa:t>
<realubot> xp: Testa att installera Chromium som jag skrev.
<realubot> Om du vill alltså.
<realubot> Kom ihåg att det ska vara chromium-browser och inte bara chromium när du installerar med apt-get install sen.
<xp> ok, testar snart eftersom jag blir tipsad om den varenda gång jag är inne...
<xp> afk
<peetra> Nafallo Amanda Barre Ingen kontakt till forumet. :o
<realubot> Ja, ja, för som du vill.
<Philip5> dagon_: lite galet är det ändå att min nvidia gts250 gpu är nästan 3 gånger så snabb på att rendera som en kärna i min intel i7 2600 som snurrar i 3.8 ghz
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: så man kan ha rätt mycket nytta av sin gpu
<dagon_> skön
<dagon_> t
<dagon_> har du klockat din i7a?
<Philip5> bara att jag har 8 st i min i7a så den blir ju totalt snabbare än min nvidia gpu
<peetra> Nafallo Amanda Barre Ingen kontakt till servern för ubuntu-se.org
<Philip5> klockat den från 3.4 till 3.8
<peetra> via SSH heller
<peetra> Philip5: Vem annan ska man pinga?
<dagon_> Philip5: lätt du inte har en octacore :P
<peetra> ping andol
<peetra> Ingen kontakt till servern för ubuntu-se.org
<Philip5> dagon_: quadcore + HT ger 8
<dagon_> 4 virtuella måste det vara då
<peetra> ping andol amelia Barre  Nafallo UPPE igen.
<dagon_> Philip5: min phenom snurrar på i 3.2GHz
<dagon_> har inte vågat klocka den
<dagon_> fast jag har tydligen "safe oc"-switchar på mitt moderkort
<dagon_> man kanske skulle pilla till dom
<dagon_> kanske rulla fram i 3.4GHz sen :)
<Philip5> dagon_: ska köpa fet cpu-kylare imorgon så jag kan klocka den lite mer
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag orkar inte byta ut fäktar
<dagon_> fläktar*
<dagon_> låter redan som ett kärnkraftverk här
<peetra> Nåt problem kvar, SSH skiter i min public key, få se hur det blir
<dagon_> har ett 750W Corsair nätagg
<craz^> vad kan vara fel när min burk inte hittar mitt NIC? Det lyser och grejar om det när jag kopplar i en kabel i det så helt dött verkar det inte vara
<dagon_> vad är det för ett?
<Philip5> dagon_: stoppade efter drygt 7 min rendering: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ciltksat/SmallLuxGPUv1.7beta1LuxRaysdemohttpw.png
<Philip5> dagon_: en demoscene, inte min alltså
<dagon_> tänkte väl
<craz^> d-link dge-528t
<dagon_> Philip5: annars hade du ju varit leetblenderguru bland oss :P
<Philip5> hehe jo
<Philip5> men kör man den är 30 min eller så då är den nog inte så grynig längre
<dagon_> craz^: har du satt kablen i rätt hål?
<dagon_> Philip5: nä, den blir nog riktigt klar då
<dagon_> skarp och fin
<craz^> hur sätter du i en tp kabel åt fel håll ? :P
<dagon_> craz^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507442
<dagon_> hehe
<craz^> får inte samma resultat som i den posten :/ min verkar inte finnas alls
<dagon_> syns ditt kort om du kör lspci ?
<craz^> nope
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det var ju värre
<craz^> kortet e helt nytt men datorn är gammal så det är inte omöjligt att nåt är fel med den
<craz^> men alla lampor osv lyser som sagt så den ger ju livstecken ifrån sig iaf
<dagon_> kan ju vara nåt fel på pci-porten
<dagon_> har du fler lediga så prova att byta plats
<craz^> har prövat 2 olika, ingen skillnad
<dagon_> skumt
<dagon_> letade lite på nätet
<dagon_> har tydligen funkat i tidigare debian-versioner osv.
<lowbowz> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jag_mötte_Lassie <-- Abooow... de säger inget om vad låten faktiskt handlar om?!
<lowbowz> Fel anal...
<lowbowz> *kanal
<maxjezy> yo
<andol> peetra: Ingen idé att pinga mig om dylikt. Det var ett bra tag sedan jag rootade på ubuntu-se.org-servern.
<larsemil> program för att klippa ut del av skärmen?
<craz^> finns det nåt man kan göra om ett nätverskort jag satte in inte ens dyker upp i lspci eller är nåt trasigt då?
<dagon_> craz^: det kan ju vara så att du behöver en windowsdrivare
<dagon_> fast det borde ändå synas tycker jag
<craz^> jag har kommit lite längre nu men fortfarande inte helt ok
<craz^> nu får jag upp den i lspci iaf
<craz^> men där är det stopp
<dagon_> finns inte för mycket info på nätet heller
<craz^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572535/ sådär har jag det nu
<dagon_> om du kör ifconfig eth1
<dagon_> det funkar ju :P
<dagon_> fast systemet föredrar ditt eth0
<craz^> fast eth1 får ingen ip-adress
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> vilket är eth0?
<craz^> eth0 är on-board
<craz^> och eth1 är ett nic jag satte in
<dagon_> mm, som jag trodde
<dagon_> kör dhcpd eth1
<madbear> dhcpcd
<dagon_> om det finns
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> just det
<craz^> har inte det installerat, är det nåt jag borde ha eller?
<madbear> ifconfig eth1 up && dhclient -v eth1
<dagon_> madbear: jag tänker i arch banor :P
<madbear> dagon_: och jag i linuxbanor :P
<dagon_> :)
<craz^> det är nåt syntaxfel i den raden madbear
<madbear> va då
<craz^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572538/
<madbear> bort med -v då
<dagon_> -v finns inte
<madbear> det kör jag abra för att se vad som händer
<madbear> verbose så att säga
<madbear> stunt i det
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> dag-otto
<craz^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572539/
<dagon_> sudo
<craz^> det är sudo
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> blind är jag också
<madbear> sudo dhclient ofc
<craz^> oh
<madbear> :D
<dagon_> det här är för tidigt för mig
<dagon_> min hjärna fungerar inte >.<
<madbear> hiahiahiahia
<madbear> craz^: hur går förn?
<craz^> han sitter och försöker få ett IP just nu, men jag har ingen kabel i för tillfället. Jag försöker lösa logistiken i mitt huvud var jag ska få en ledig ifrån utan att tappa min remote-möjlighet :P
<craz^> fick ge upp och flytta mig 5 meter istället, men det verkar funka, han fick ett ip nu, tack :)
<Trullo> har googlat en del men fått lite olika svar.. hur gör man en fsck på mina 2 raid partitioner vid bootup'en?
<craz^> fast hm, den fick ett ip men har ingen kontakt med omvärlden ändå
<dagon_> craz^: om du stänger ner eth0 då?
<lilleman72> vad menas med detta......
<lilleman72> 10:33 -!- Fel i anslutning! Anledning: startIndex + length > this.length
<lilleman72> Parameter name: length
<tobier> lilleman72: ser ut som ett runtime fel
<tobier> lilleman72: och felet är vad det står :P
<tobier> lilleman72: med andra ord, en bugg I programmet
<lilleman72> ok
<xyzp> Vad skriver man i konsolen när man ska uppdatera vlc?
<yeager> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<xyzp> fick detta svar, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den publika nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE
<xyzp> Du kan möjligen rätta till problemet genom att köra "apt-get update"
<xyzp> Jag har gjort det men får samma felmedelande iaf, vad göra*?
<yeager> kolla här https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/80714
<yeager> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys EF4186FE247510BE; gpg --export --armor EF4186FE247510BE | sudo apt-key add -; sudo apt-get update
<xyzp> ah nu funkar den, tack för hjälpen yeager
<yeager> lugnt
<Trullo> har googlat en del men fått lite olika svar.. hur gör man en fsck på mina 2 raid partitioner vid bootup'en?
<yeager> Trullo, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<yeager> The 6th column is a fsck option. fsck looks at the number in the 6th column to determine in which order the filesystems should be checked. If it's zero, fsck won't check the filesystem.
<EAG> kan man inte ställa in sånt där med tune2fs också
<realubot> God middag.
<Norrland> :))
<larsemil> WADDUP
<larsemil> hey realubot how are you?
<Barre> larsemil: hur gick det med skidorna rå?
<barzam> peetra: är du där?
<Philip5> larsemil: hehe, du verkar vara på strålande humör idag :)
<larsemil> Barre: larsemil.se/kortvasan
<larsemil> Philip5: underbart!
<Philip5> larsemil: najs
<Philip5> larsemil: fast nu ska jag nog ner på stan och göra lite shopping. sånt är också kul ibland :)
<Philip5> köpa ny fet cpu-kylare :D
<yeager> tänkte köpa mig en ssd-disk... några tips?
<Philip5> yeager: det är jag också sugen på men det får bli nästa grej
<Philip5> yeager: om du slår till får du säga till vad det blev och hur den är
<yeager> för min del räcker det med 64GB minst.. tänkte bara ha den som systemdisk
<Philip5> alla  känns säkert bra när man kommer från gammal hederlig
<Philip5> jo så tänkte jag också
<yeager> billigaste jag hittar är 890:-
<Philip5> får googla på bästa för pengarna. billigaste känns inte lika kul
<Philip5> men dyraste är ju bara dumt om det inte ger så mycket mer
<yeager> köpte en 240GB SSD till min mac book pro.. den är snaaaabb
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> fast nu måste jag iväg
<Philip5> hörs
<yeager> tadaa
<cHarNe2> yeager: får utbrott på min mac nästan varje dag :D
<yeager> cHarNe2, varför då?
<cHarNe2> yeager: HFS+, /proc/, återskapandet av mappar mm..
<yeager> diskproblem?
<cHarNe2> yeager: nee, men HFS är case-insensitive. vilket jag stör mig på
<Barre> larsemil: snyggt
<realubot> larsemil: Är du duktig på JavaScript?
<realubot> Vem var det som klagade på att Adobe Air inte fungerade på 64-bit förut? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/adobe-air-64bit-deb-for-ubuntu/
<realubot> Det var någon i kanalen som beklagade sig på att Adobe Air inte fanns till 64-bits.
<dagon_> ja, inte var det jag iaf
<Frippe> bara för mig http://twitter.com ligger nere?
<Trullo> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/twitter.com
<larsemil> realubot: det har börjat lossna lite
<larsemil> Barre: danke!
<arand> Jahaja, det är därför bitlbee ger mig rader av felmeddelanden...
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för svar?
<realubot> larsemil: Gör du inte webapps i JavaScript då?
<larsemil> realubot: det betyder att jag förut inte var så duktig men att det har lossnat och att jag nu kan det någotsånär
<realubot> Är OS X Desktop och OS X Server samma operativsystem i ett?
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, jag nöjer mig med det svaret.
<larsemil> realubot: jag håller ju på med ett multiplayer javascript html5 bomberman spel som sakta tar form
<craz^> är det teoretiskt möjligt att få det att fungera som jag ritat på den här bilden? http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/tWo31245.png
<realubot> larsemil: Åt en kund?
<larsemil> realubot: nej, som något att göra på fritiden
<larsemil> realubot: http://xplosion.g00.se just nu sliter jag lite med flimmer men har en lösning på det som jag inte hunnit ta tag i ännu
<larsemil> craz^: du får adresserna via dhcp eller?
<craz^> japp
<realubot> larsemil: Ok. Varför bygger du inte en mobilapp? Det kanske gör dig rik om du har tur.
<larsemil> kan inte java
<realubot> larsemil: Det går ju att lära sig. Det går ju att ha i dina webbapps också.
<larsemil> java != javascript
<larsemil> 17 Nov 2010 ... See Figure 3-1 for two samples of interface eth0. ..... DHCP servers will automatically assign a default gateway to DHCP .... to activate this is named net.ipv4.ip_forward and can be found in the file /etc/sysctl.conf . ...
<larsemil> vsorry var min dotter so mklickade
<realubot> larsemil: Jag vet att JavaScript inte är Java.
<realubot> larsemil: Det går ju att bygga webbapps i Java ju.
<larsemil> ja men jag använder hellre php eller python
<realubot> Ok.
<Markslap> larsemil: Django?
<larsemil> mm eller pylons
<larsemil>  äiuö D
<Diffen> Tjenare
<Diffen> Har en .htaccess fil som jag lagt i ett directory. Behöver jag skriva något mer i själva filen än Options -Indexes om jag vill att i den speciella mappen ska inte http index kunna köras?
<larsemil> du menar att du inte vill visa innehållet i mappen?
<Diffen> om man inte går direkt mot index.html.
<Diffen> dvs man måste veta exakta url annars ska det inte visas något
<larsemil> har du provat det du skriver?
<larsemil> :)
<Diffen> ja
<Diffen> :)
<larsemil> funderade det inte?
<Diffen> å går jag till exempel.se/test så får jag fram filerna.
<larsemil> Prova IndexIgnore * då
<Diffen> dvs options -IndexIgnore
<Diffen> ?
<Diffen> nu sån blev det intressant :)
<larsemil> Nej
<larsemil> IndexIgnore *
<Diffen> Näe det fungerar inte det heller.
<Diffen> verkar som om den skiter i att läsa .htaccess filen
<Diffen> verkar som om den skiter i att läsa .htaccess filen
<Diffen> oj fel :)
<spacebug-> Diffen: prova "DirectoryIndex myfile.html" i .htaccess och sen i myfile.html har du bara raden "<html></html>"
<spacebug-> då visas en tom sida
<Diffen> spacebug-: ok ska kolla. tack för tipset
<spacebug-> lungt
<znejk> tjena
<znejk> ngn som använder en android med ubuntu?
<realubot> Diffen: Det kan hända att du måste ändra i sites-available istället. Jag försökte spärra ip-adresser med httpd-filen men tydligen måste man använda virtual hosts-filer i Debian-baserade system. Jag vet inte om det här hjälper dig. Det är bara ett tips!
<realubot> bbl
<Diffen> realubot: tackar. har inte fått till det riktigt men kör på fullösningen att dra en redirect på index filen. Tack för tipset
<maxjezy> woho!
<maxjezy> nytt minneskort och stativ till kameran!
<maxjezy> dagon_, ?!
<maxjezy> any new stuff comin up in the rendering area?
<maxjezy> vad heter stativ på engelska
<yeager> www.tyda.se
<yeager> kamerastativ?
<yeager> tripod
<maxjezy> hittade :)
<maxjezy> http://proxdata.se/?ID=34320
<maxjezy> drömdatan eller vadå?
<maxjezy> här var det livat
<antii> maxjezy: hEj
<maxjezy> antii, Tjen4
<kodein> tjo vad det var livat i holken i lördags
<maxjezy> kodein, lägg ifrån dig holken, keep it real!
<maxjezy> :)
<kodein> en fet jävla holk, och en biteline-pizza?
<maxjezy> utkörning?
<maxjezy> kodein, bor du i sundsvall lr?
<maxjezy> biteline finns väl bara tillgängligt här?
<kodein> hah, nej, jag citerar bara TLK ;)
<kodein> TKU menar jag
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> de är ju iaf från sundsvall
<kodein> gnarp
<maxjezy> om ja minns rätt
<kodein> mm. gnarp i sundsvall
<kodein> eller det är i trakterna iaf
<kodein> brukar passera några gånger om året åtminstone
<raz_> någon som är rätt haj på ubuntu som kan hjälpa lite?
<larsemil> ganska många här inne som är ganska rejält haja på ubuntu och som kan hjälpa till, lite svårt när man inte vet med vad bara
<raz_> :)
<raz_> finns det något sätt att specificera vilken workspace som ska användas för vilket program
<raz_> säg att jag vill lägga skype så att det alltid startar på ws 2
<larsemil> alltså att gimp alltid ska öppnas på workspace 2 osv?
<raz_> mm
<raz_> precis
<larsemil> ubuntu eller kubuntu?
<raz_> ubuntu
<raz_> 10.10
<raz_> :S
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> raz_: ratpoison
<realubot> raz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> raz_: devilspie, menar jag.
<realubot> raz_: http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie/
<realubot> raz_: Det ska gå att styra vilka program som ska ligga på vilken skrivbordsyta med Devilspie.
<realubot> raz_: "Devil's Pie can be configured to detect windows as they are created, and match the window to a set of rules. If the window matches the rules, it can perform a series of actions on that window. For example, I can make all windows created by X-Chat appear on all workspaces, and the main Gkrellm1 window does not appear in the pager or task list."
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: är det 100% sant?
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Hur så?
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: undra bara.
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Find out yourself!
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: me no speak chinese
<raz_> realubot, det verkar vara det jag letar efter! tack!
<realubot> raz_: no problem
<arand> Intressant upptäckt: Om man skapar tar-arkiv på fat-filsystem motsvarande normala filhierarkin som ska in genom -C / går sudo och lite annat smått och gott åt skogen... attans vad tur för exprimentering på liveCD...
<xyzp> hej, kostar det någonting att ha Rss på ett forum, eller är det svårt att lägga in?
<realubot> RSS på ett forum?
<realubot> xyzp: Vill du lägga till RSS från ett forum i en RSS-läsare eller vad menar du?
<xyzp> en Rss icon i varje grupp i forumet menade jag
<realubot> Det kostar knappast någonting men kräver att admin lägger in funktionen eller skripar ihop något eget.
<xyzp> ok ska ta kontakt med admin på forumet då
<xyzp> Får man lägga in en www-länk här?
<arand> Så länge det inte är alltför offtopic/reklam, etc. sure
<xyzp> ville bara visa var jag menade
<xyzp> http://k4arvidsjaur.forumotion.com
<norpan> Hallå, någon som skulle kunna hjälpa mig installera ubuntu? :(
<norpan> laddat ner 10.10, bränt en liveCD av både 32bits och 64, men den bootar inte. Kommer bara kernel panic :(
<arand> Har du kontrollerat att skivan är okej?
<realubot> norpan: Sure.
<arand> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<arand> norpan: Vilken slags dator är det?
<realubot> norpan: Du kollar iso-filens hash-summa med: md5sum file.iso där file.iso är namnet på iso-filen.
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> norpan: 32-bitars Ubuntu Desktop har hash-summan: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<realubot> norpan: Och 64-bitars: 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410
<realubot> norpan: Om hash-summan stämmer, testa att ev. att bränna en ny skiva med lägsta hastighet.
<realubot> norpan: Jag undrar också vad du har för dator?
<norpan> hej
<norpan> Har har en i7 870 med ett gigabyte p55UD4 moderkort, 8gbram och dubbla gtx 460
<norpan> kör just nu i windows 7, har 10.04 installerat  på en partition men där fungerar inte mitt trådlösa USB Dlink enhet så sitter utan helt utan drivrutiner där
<norpan> försökt ndiswrapper men den visar inget liv alls
<norpan> någon nämde på ett forum att han hade samma problem i 10.04 men 10.10 fungerade hans dlink usb ootb
<arand> Om du inte får igång liveCD kan det kanske funka med "altarnate install CD" men det är lite av en chansning..
<arand> Men kolla att skivan är okej via md5summa först
<norpan> Funderade också på det, alternativa cdn har  tydligen mer hårdvaru-support?
<arand> Yes, men om det är i linux-kärnan det går åt pipan kan det kanske vara lika illa där.
<norpan> det BORDE inte vara något fel på mina ISO-filer. Dock har jag aldrig någonsin lyckas bränna en fungerande skiva.
<norpan> Varesig det är musik-skiva eller dvdfilm
<realubot> norpan: Testa att skapa ett bootbart USB då?
<realubot> norpan: Det kan du göra i 10.04 med Startup Disk Creator.
<norpan> Har tyvärr ingen usb till hands :(
<norpan> Skulle bara mitt trådlösa fungera i 10.04 hade jag varit suveränt nöjd. Då jag har ett nätverksuttag i andra sidan lägenheten kan jag inte använda Nätverkskabel för att installera och uppdatera
<norpan> Testat ndiswrapper för att installera drivrutinerna som följer med på skiva, men den visar fortfarande inget liv :(
<norpan> får nöja mig med win7 ett tag till. Ska försöka radera grub och återställa min partition. Räcker det att köra fixmbr och sedan Formatera den partiution för att jag ska slippa välja OS vid varje start?
<arand> norpan: Borde göra det.
<arand> norpan: Kolla så att windows bootar ok utan grub, borde det vara lugnt att ta bort.
<xindz> Tjena, jag försöker ändra motd genom att ändra /etc/motd dock blir inte ändringen permanent. Hur gör jag det?
<barzam> nån som prövat http://www.boxcar2d.com/index.html ?
<realubot> norpan: Vad är det för USB-modem som du har? Dlink vad?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<norpan> realubot,  dlink dwl-g122 rev e
<norpan> måste sova. kommer in imorgon =)
<norpan> bye
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-27
<realubot> Fjant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlXJPnKjwfs
<dagon_> goder afton
<realubot> dagon_: God afton Mr Dagon.
<amelia> hej dagon_ !
<dagon_> vad gör ni? :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> kollar SOA
<Markk> :>
<maxjezy> tjena Markk
<Markk> Hai maxjezy
<Markk> How's it going?
<maxjezy> allt soft i ireland?
<maxjezy> just chillin
<Markk> Absolut. :)
<maxjezy> all good
<maxjezy> du då?
<Markk> Hade sol och ~15 grader idag.
<maxjezy> najs
<Markk> Yes
<maxjezy> vår på gång
<Markk> Jodå, det är gött. :)
<Markk> Japp
<Markk> Som fan
<Markk> :D
<maxjezy> jag har haft min storebror på besök igår och idag
<maxjezy> och min kusin
<Markk> Ah :)
<Markk> Gött
<maxjezy> evigheter sen man såg dem
<maxjezy> så har ja fått stativ till kameran och minneskort
<maxjezy> så fick dottern lite kläder från polarn och pyret
<maxjezy> värsta julafton
<Markk> ^^
<Markk> Najs
<maxjezy> aa!
<maxjezy> igår köpte jag pizza som sjutton
<maxjezy> i familje och ett par vanliga
<maxjezy> damn, har ätit pizza som sjutton
<maxjezy> blev över en del :)
<Markk> :D
<maxjezy> nej nu ska vi se  vidare lite :)
<maxjezy> brb!
<Markk> Hf :)
<maxjezy> u 2½
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<maxjezy> :)
<larsemil> god morgon god mrogon!
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<larsemil> oh gratis programvara!
<andol> larsemil_: Goder morgon, goder morgon
<andol> Nästan så man skule ta och dra hem den länkade rar-bollen, bara för att se vad den innehåller för trojaner och så...
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<HeMan> Morrn!
<peppis> Morn
<HeMan> hmm, ska man börja köra med autocd i bash?
<HeMan> det känns som ganska stor betende-förändring
<delhage> vad är det?
<HeMan> delhage: att man bara behöver skriva biblioteksnamnet så går den dit
<HeMan> delhage: dvs "/usr/local/bin" isf "cd /usr/local/bin"
<delhage> hm
<delhage> man sparar 3 tangenttryckningar alltså
<HeMan> och det funkar bara på bash 4 och framåt
<HeMan> så det kanske ställer till det mer än man tjänar på det
<andol> HeMan: Låter som man man bara väntar på att skjuta sig själv i foten, då det man trodde var en mapp istället visade sig vara en körbar fil...
<HeMan> andol: bra argument!
<andol> ...vilket antagligen blir ett ännu lättare misstag att göra tillsammans med lite "hjälpsam" autokompletering.
 * virtuald undrar hur såna funktioner lyckas ta sig ut i stabila versioner
<zChris> Hur var det, var man tvungen att roota android mobiler för att installera apps eller ?
<cahoot> inte riktigt
<zChris> Finns det någon RDP client till android som är free?
<cahoot> kanske nån vet på #swedroid?
<zChris> cahoot, danke, ska kolla där
<cahoot> det ser ut så om man söker på rdp i market
<zChris> Bara hittat en som kostr cash
<zChris> kostar*
<zChris> Ja där fanns det en
<zChris> tack cahoot :)
<zChris> Sitter i tankarna att skaffa en Htc Desire Z
<Zeadar> gnome-look är nere och jag vill ha en ny muspekare :'(
<Chali> hallå kanalen!
<xyzp> hallå i örat :-)
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> amelia, vad gör du?
<amelia> xyzp: vaknade precis. själv?
<xyzp>  7oj då, gomorron amelia, jag har haft tvättid å kört i tvättstugan sen 7 i morske
<xyzp> amelia, vart ute å slrvat i natt? :-)
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag har börjat lite smått med tygsimulering. ska försöka efterlikna den där videon du postade
<phnom> Zeadar: gnome-look är inte alls nere. Inte här iaf.
<Zeadar> nej den vaknade nyss :D
<dagon_> nä, gnome-look funkar bra
<xyzp> *killar amelia under hakan* :-)
<amelia> xyzp: nejdå, blev bara lite sent vid datorn igår.
<xyzp> ok amelia
<yeager> skönt att se program som någon har översatt med Google Translate
<yeager> "Uppladdnings framsteg"
<larsemil_> ingen svensk medalj idag tror jag
<Zambezi> _sara_: Trivs du bra?
<Norrland> zChris: var du sugen på grafikkortet? :)
<realubot> Är inte det dumt att temp. flash-filer ligger under /var/tmp eller vad det är? Katalogen är ju inte krypterad och röjer surfvanor om dator blir stulen t.ex?
<realubot> *datorn
<Norrland> töms inte /tmp vid reboot?
<Norrland> om man kör /tmp på fysisk disk dvs?
<realubot> Norrland: Det kanske det gör?
<realubot> Det förklarar ju saken då. Men vad menas med töms? Utrymmet måste ju shreddas om datan inte ska gå att åtrskapa?
<Norrland> realubot: tror inte datan förstörs för varje gång man startar om
<realubot> Norrland: Nehe. SÃ¥ t.ex. ligger flash-filmer kvar i /var/tmp?
<realubot> Det är ju inte bra.
<realubot> Det hade varit bättre om webbläsarna hade sparat temp. flashfiler i Hemkatalogen. Då hade utrymmet varit krypterat iaf.
<Norrland> Nej. Alltså det jag menar med att datan förstörs är att den inte skrivs över med flera lager skräpdata varje gång man rebootar. Utan endast pekarna för filerna tas bort.
<kodein> /tmp har man ju ändå i ram...
<realubot> kodein: Inte default?
<kodein> nä, men det borde fan nästan vara
<realubot> kodein: Märker du stor skillnad då?
<kodein> man slipper väl Norrlands problem med att sakerna inte shreddas utan bara unlinkas, åtminstone.
<kodein> och på min netbook märker jag nog definitivt skillnad.
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<realubot> kodein: Vad har du lagt i RAM? Hela tmp-katalogen eller bara Firefox temp?
<Norrland> realubot: du kan köra /tmp som tmpfs i ram
<kodein> det är standard i en del unixar, dessutom :)
<Norrland> inte i ubuntu direkt :P
<kodein> Norrland: nej, och ubuntu är inte en unix heller
<Norrland> sant
<Arla> Jag kör Gentoo men tänkte installera Ubuntu på samma disk. Är det lätt och smidigt att ändra storleken på en partition utan att påverka datan som ligger där?
<realubot> Ligger alla temporära filer i /tmp?
<realubot> eller om det är /var/tmp?
<realubot> Eller ligger det utspritt över systemet? En del filer ligger ju i mozilla-katalogen i Fx?
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> Vad finns det för nackdel med att lägga tmp i RAM?
<kodein> persistenta tempfiler ligger i /var/tmp
<kodein> de finns kvar efter omstart.
<kodein> att montera /tmp som tmpfs har inga egentliga nackdelar alls.
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan /var/tmp och /tmp?
<Norrland> < k_odein> persistenta tempfiler ligger i /var/tmp
<realubot> Jaha, men vilka filer är då persistent och vilka temp-filer är det inte? Hur gör systemet skillnad?
<phnom> Det lär ju programmet som skapar temp-filen bestämma hur det vill ha det
<realubot> Mhm, mjo, verkar rörigt.
<realubot> kodein: Finns det någon nackdel med att lägga /var/tmp i RAM då?
<kodein> ja, de filerna kommer ju isf försvinna när strömmen bryts
<realubot> Jo, men gör det något?
<realubot> Varför är dom perssisten?
<Arla> Vad för partitionering gör Ubuntu när det installeras? /boot, swap och /? Kan jag bestämma själv under installtionen?
<realubot> Arla: Ja, om du väljer manuell partitionering.
<realubot> Arla: Du kan t.ex. lägga Hemkatalogen på en egen partition om du vill. Det kanske underlättar om du ska ominstallera systemet. Dessutom går det att lägga / på en ssd eller något för att få ett snabbare system.
<Arla> realubot: Kan installeraren då ändra storlek på befintliga partitioner utan att påverka data?
<realubot> Arla: Ja, det går att ändra storlek på andra partitioner. Grundtipset är att alltid ta backup på data som ligger på en partition som ska resize:as om något gåt fel.
<realubot> Arla: Om det är en Windows-partition så tror jag att man ska defragmentera Windows först för att det ska gå som bäst att ändra storlek på en Windows-partition.
<Arla> soft.
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt att Windows klagar första gången du startar efteråt också..
<Arla> Det är inte Windows så det är lugnt.
<realubot> Felsöker disken osv.
<realubot> Ok.
<Arla> En annan grej jag undrar är om det spelar någon roll om partitionerna är logiska eller inte
<Arla> vad nu motsatsen heter
<realubot> Arla: Jag kommer inte ihåg riktlinjerna för swap nu, men jag kör på 1GB.
<Arla> RAM * 2 tror jag jag läste i Gentoo-manualerna någon gång.
<realubot> Arla: Det vet jag inte. Det får någon annan svara på.
 * kodein kör 0 swap
<Arla> fysisk/logisk partition
<kodein> nä
<realubot> Arla: Jo, men har man 8GB RAM så blir det en stor swap. Det är ju en avvägning. Om man har 4GB RAM som man aldrig använder fullt ut så räcker ju 512MB i RAM t.ex.
<Arla> Någon som vet om man kan ha /boot på logisk partition?
<realubot> *512 MB i swap
<kodein> Arla: du vill nog ha /boot som primär partition, även om det _går_ att ha den på logisk
<Arla> kodein: Varför?
<kodein> för att det är bra att ha bootpartition på så låga sektorer som möjligt
<kodein> men du gör som du vill(tm)
<Arla> Kan jag dela upp en partition i två? Dvs förminska den och lägga till en? Utan att påverka partitionerna som kommer efter?
<coobra> http://sourceforge.net/projects/peyote/
<coobra> ere så att ja kan köra det via typ ssh ?
<coobra> peyote asså ?
<Arla> Har nämligen en /boot på sda1 som är större än den behöver, så vore smidigt att lägga min nya /boot (till Ubuntusystemet jag ska installera) bredvid den.
<kodein> coobra: ja, men du lär få knepa lite mer om du ska tunnla ljudet också
<coobra> kodein:  men vill ha det på mediaburken  :D
<coobra> kodein:  så ska spela på den burken jag sshar till
<kodein> ja, det lär väl funka
<coobra> ohh nice :D
<coobra> kan man crontaba musik  :D
<EAG> coobra: ska du göra det där hemma? eller över internet?
<coobra> hemma
<EAG> har du prövat att använda dig av pulseaudios funktioner?
<coobra> har ju alal filer på servern sitter ett ganska bra ljudkort i den så kan man ju spela det på den
<coobra> nej
<EAG> det är bara att aktivera o skicka ljudströmmen till den enhet du vill ha den till
<EAG> kör paprefs och aktivera
<EAG> sen måste du pilla lite med avahi-daemon
<coobra> orka
<coobra> :D
<EAG> med tanke på det du tittar på som alternativ så är jag snarast benägen att säga "orka" om din lösning
<coobra> ok
<coobra> EAG: fårk kolla å det  :D
<EAG> det är några musklick bara
<coobra> ok ok
<haffe> Tjo.
<bamsefar> Hej Haffe
<haffe> Jag hade en fundering.
<haffe> Hur skulle ni ha gjort? Jag skulle vilja ha en WLANap, för att kunna använda min laptop.
<haffe> En vettig WLANap kostar iallafall 1000:-
<haffe> Jämfört med en AMD mini-itxmaskin som konstar ~2000:-
<EAG> duger inte en vanlig soho-router?
<haffe> Jag har inte sett några vettiga för under 1000:-.
<EAG> nyfiken på vad du menar med vettig
<haffe> Den som verkade hyffsat ok och var billigast var Linksys E2000
<EAG> du kan ju alltid installera tomato eller openwrt eller vad alla varianter heter
<haffe> Det är rätt få wlanaper som stödjer det.
<haffe> Så för att sammanfatta, ingen har någon åsikt.
<peetra> jo, ta den billigaste, gfast den kanske int e så vettig, de går ändå sönder. ^^
<haffe> Billig är en social konstruktion.
<realubot> Vad händer idag då?
<spacebug-> feeeest! nä..
<cHarNe2> realubot: åka tåg
<realubot> cHarNe2: Varför då?
<cHarNe2> jag veckopendlar :P
<realubot> cHarNe2: Aha. Det är ok att åka tåg.
<realubot> Regionaltåg är mysigt.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Har det hänt någon gång att du har sett en snygg tjej på tåget som du har gått fram till och gett en Ubuntu-skiva till med ditt telefonnummer på?
<realubot> Eller ännu bättre. En moddad Ubuntu Live skiva som när man bootar skivar kommer det upp ett popupfönster med ens telefonnummer på. Klickar man ok så ringer man upp numret med Skype.
<haffe>  Undrar vad skillnaden blir i strömförbrukning.
<tiina> God Söndag
<tiina> jag vill gärna veta om det är skillnad på tomma dvd skivor man bränner film på?
<realubot> tiina: God söndag.
<realubot> tiina: DVD-RW är återskivningsbara men DVD-R är engångsskivor.
<realubot> Du får dubbelkolla att din brännare fixar DVD-R+ och DVD-R-. Jag tror alla moderna brännare fixar - och +, men en gammal brännare kanske bara klarar - eller +.
<realubot> tiina: Det skiljer mycket i pris. En återskrivningbar skiva är dyrare än en engångsskiva.
<realubot> En engångsskiva kostar 5-10 kr och en återskrivningsbar skiva kostar 20 kr(?).
<tiina> tack jag har kört med  TDK och Philips dvd-r skivor och bränt bilder eller filmer på och spelat de i min Philips DVP5160 spelaren och det har funkat hur bra som helt men nu med samma Philips bräänbara skivor så plötsligt känner inte min stationära dvd spelare igen skivan??
<tiina> jag har kört med tdk skivor DVD -R
<realubot> tiina: Ok, jag har tre förklaringar: 1. Skivan är felaktigt bränd. Fungerar den i datorn? 2. DVD-spelaren klarar inte av filformatet. 3. DVD-spelaren klarar inte av att spela skivorna.
<tiina> men nu köpte jag Philips DVD -R samt DVD+R och har br
<realubot> Har du testat - och +, samma filer?
<tiina> har bränt filmer och bilder på dem men inget av de funkar
<tiina> den funkar i datorn
<realubot> Ok, vad är det för filformat på bilderna/filmerna?
<tiina> dvdrip
<cahoot> 'funkar' dom i datorn? dvs kan sdu splea upp i datorn?
<tiina> eller avi eller divx
<realubot> tiina: Det är inget filformat.
<realubot> tiina: Ok, avi eller divx.
<realubot> tiina: Klarar din spelare avi och/eller divx?
<realubot> Vad hette din dvd-spelare nu igen?
<tiina> samma tomma skivor som förut gick spela men inte nu?
<realubot> tiina: Har du spelat upp divx eller avi-filmer förut i spelaren?
<tiina> alltså när man hade laddat bilder eller filmer på dem
<tiina> ja
<tiina> nu kommer upp texten att skivan är okänd?
<realubot> tiina: Hm, har du lagt till filer på skivorna då eller har du raderat gamla filer på återskrivningsbara skivor?
<tiina> Philips DVP5160
<tiina> det ska vara regionsfri?
<tiina> så har jag förstått det men kan ha fel
<tiina> jag använder aldrig raderbara skivor
<realubot> tiina: Plays DivX, MP3, WMA and JPEG digital camera photos
<tiina> Philips egna dvd-R går inte att spela på Philips DVP 5160???
<realubot> tiina: Plays CD, (S)VCD, DVD, DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW
<tiina> inte dvd +R heller också av Philips
<realubot> Klarar spelaren verkligen avi-filer?
<realubot> tiina: Jag tror inte det är skivorna som krånglar.
<tiina> vet inte?
<realubot> tiina: Det är nog filformatet.
<tiina> har jag gjort nåt fel?
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för filformat, är det divx eller avi?
<tiina> ska jag ändra från avi till nåt annat?
<tiina> avi
<tiina> nu ser jag att alla är avi
<tiina> står det på slutet
<tiina> hur omvandlar man avi till divx?
<realubot> tiina: Om du inte vill slösa skivor så klarar spelaren att spela upp från USB.
<tiina> men tar den via usb avi filer?
<tiina> alla är ju avi filer ser jag nu
<realubot> Köp ett USB-minne på 4/8GB så slipper du slänga ut pengar på skivor.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Eller ännu bättre, en extern USB-hårddisk.
<tiina> spelar det roll vilken form filerna har när man laddar de till usb stickan?
<realubot> tiina: Jag tror inte det spelar någon roll om avi-filerna är brända på skiva eller om dom ligger på ett USB.
<realubot> tiina: Hur har du brännt filerna?
<tiina> kan man då spela de på min PhilipsDVP5160 eller måste man köpa en ny spelare?
<tiina> med kb3
<realubot> tiina: Jag tror din spelare ska klara avi. Folk säger det i olika forum iaf.
<tiina> jag har förut spelat avi i samma spelare
<tiina> tror jag
<realubot> tiina: Står datorn lågnt ifrån TV:n? Annars är det idé att dra en kabel till TV:n från datorn.
<tiina> jag har ju bränt vissa filmer förut också
<realubot> tiina: Har du ett USB-minne?
<tiina> men det är på senaste skivorna nu med Philips egna skivor som det inte funkar?
<tiina> deras skivor kanske inte kan spelas i region 0 spelare?
<tiina> vad för kabel är det man kan ha?
<tiina> från datorn till tv?
<tiina> jag ska köpa ett usb minne kollade igår men ska inte det passa till linux?
<realubot> Det beror på vad du har för TV.
<tiina> har bara en skrutt tv kvar men ska köpa en plasma sedan
<tiina> hd ready vilket jag inte nu har
<realubot> Ok, men då tycker jag du ska vänta med att dra en kabel från datorn till TV till du har en nyare TV.
<tiina> Panasonic
<tiina> ok då ska jag köpa en usb sticka det kan man ju manvända till massa annat också senare
<realubot> tiina: Jag tror att problemet ligger i formatet på avi-filerna. Jag tror att spelaren ska klara av att spela avi, men det skiljer lite mellan avi och avi om jag har förstått saken rätt.
<realubot> tiina: Har du klarat av att spela samma avi-filer när dom har legat på andra skivor eller är det nya avi-filer du använder nu?
<tiina> okey....för något konstigt är det ju för samma slags skivor med samma slags filer förut har ju funkat så det måste vara nån skillnad som du säger på avi filerna
<realubot> tiina: Har du en DVD-RW skiva?
<tiina> det funkar nu också med samma skivor och samma avi filer i de andra skivorna men inte med dessa nya
<tiina> dvd-R inte RW
<realubot> Fungerar exakt samma avi-filer när du har dom på andra skivor?
<realubot> Eller är det olika avi-filer du pratar om?
<tiina> Jag ska testa med usb stickan...kanske funkar bättre
<tiina> olika filmer
<realubot> tiina: Har du fått avi-filer på samma märke DVd-skivor att fungera förut?
<tiina> dvd rip
<tiina> ja
<tiina> helt plötsligt kommer meddelande upp på dvd spelaren att skivan är okänd
<realubot> tiina: 1. Dom filer som du har brännt nu. Har dom fungerat på andra skivor i DVD-spelaren? 2. Det märke som du har på skivorna, har det fungerat med andra filer i DVD-spelaren förut?
<tiina> jag läste på nån sida om videohjläp att philips dvd-R skivor kan ej spelas i Region = spelare???
<realubot> tiina: Ligger filerna i en katalog på DVd-skivorna efter att du har brännt dom? Ligger filerna på samma sätt på skivorna som fungerar?
<tiina> de här är nya filmer.....nya filer
<tiina> ja
<tiina> ser ut som iaf
<realubot> tiina: Har du köpt skivorna och DVd-spelaren i Sverige?
<tiina> alltså kan ej spelas i region 0 spelare vilket min spelare är
<realubot> tiina: Jag tror det är något skumt med avi-filerna.
<tiina> ja
<realubot> tiina: Var läste du det om att din spelaren inte klarar skivorna?
<tiina> jag har trott det e nåt skumt med dvd spelare...dvd skivorna....filera....ja kan vara vad som helst
<realubot> tiina: Jag föreslår att du gör så här: 1. Lägg in avi-filer som du vet fungerar på USB-minnet och testa i DVd-spelaren. Därefter testar du med några av avi-filerna som INTE fungerar på skiva på USB-minnet.
<realubot> tiina: Du sa väl att samma märke på skivorna har fungerat i DVD-spelaren förut?
<tiina> på videohjälp på internet...där man hackar dvd spelare till regionsfri....men min är det redan vad jag förstod men där finns också information om olika dvd skivor och där stod det om just phlipis dvd-R skivor kan ej spelas i region 0 spelare??
<tiina> jag kollade just info om de olika skivorna och då såg jag det
<tiina> exakt samma märke har fungerat förut!! men jag finner de nyare PhilipsDVD -R något tjockare ??? aschhh jag vet inte
<realubot> tiina: Ok, men din DVD-spelare har alltså aldrig klarat av att spela det märke som dina DVD-skivor har nu?
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<realubot> tiina: Om din spelare har kalrat det förut så borde den fixa samma märke nu med.
<tiina> jodå det har det!! det gjorde mig därför så konfunderad
<tiina> men det gör den inte
<tiina> kommer info fram OKÄND SKIVA
<realubot> Ja, men jag misstänker fortfarande avi-filerna. Det är därför jag tycker att du ska testa att lägga in avi-filer som du VET fungerat i DVD-spelaren förut och se om du får igång dom från USB-minnet också.
<realubot> Därefter testar du samma sak men med avi-filer som INTE fungerar på dina skivor.
<realubot> Då ser vi om det är avi-filerna som är problemet eftersom du helt låter bli att använda skivor när du testar,.
<realubot> Testa först med avi-filer som fungerar så ser du att det fungerar att spela upp från USB-minnet. Efter det testar du med avi-filer som krånglar på DVd-skivor.
<realubot> Då ser vi om det är avi-filerna eller om det är skivorna som är problemet.
<tiina> Ja det ska jag göra tack för BRA RÅD!!! Uppskattas!! verkligen....MVH nu måste jag hastigt åka iväg.....återkommer när jag provat med usb stickan.TACK
<realubot> tiina: Testa olika avi-filer på usb-stickan så ringar vi in problemet. Welcome back!
<tiina> Ja det ska jag...MVH
<_sara_> flu sucks
<spacebug-> _sara_: influensa
<spacebug-> och ja ;)
<hume> hej.... nån som är bra på virtualbox?
<hume> har just installerat opensuse i vbox 4, host-systemet är ubuntu, men jag fattar inte hur jag kommer åt mappar på hostsystemet i gästen (de är delade, inställade på att monteras automatiskt)
<realubot> hume: Du måste väl dela katalogerna som du delar kataloger mellan två helt olika datorer när du använder vbox?
<realubot> hume: Guestsystemet är väl oberoende av hosten i princip? Så har jag förstått saken? :S
<hume> dela hur? jag har satt dem som delad i själva vbox.... men hur når jag dem från gästen? fungerar smidigt när gästen är windows...vilket känns lite surt
<realubot> I vbox? Jag visste inte att det fanns en sån inställning i vbox?
<realubot> hume: Du får väl dela filerna som du delar filer normalt?
<hume> jo, i själva vbox på hosten, där väljer man om man vill dela mappar på värden med gästen. de gör dem tillgängliga så att säga, man måste ha ett gästtillägg installerat.....
<realubot> Det spelar väl inte någon roll att du använder vobox?
<realubot> *vbox
<realubot> hume: Aha, det visste jag inte.
<hume> du menar som alla delasde mappar över nätet? nja...det är inte så jag tänkte
<realubot> hume: Har du installerat guest additions då?
<arand> hume: Se till att du har vboxtools installerat, använd mount -t vbfs namn /montera/vart
<realubot> hume: Lyssna på arand. ;)
<realubot> Är det inte en säkerhetsrisk att dela filer mellan host och guest
<realubot> ?
<hume> realubot: jo
<hume> okänd filtyp vbfs säger mount....
<hume> arand:  menar du vboxtools installerat i gästen....?
<arand> hume: Yep
<arand> * vboxsf    ska det vara förresten
<hume> oops...verkar som om de som är installerade i min suse-gäst är version 3.6 nåning.... är det därför? värden är version 4
<arand> Förhoppningsvis borde det inte göra någon skillnad
<hume> ok
<hume> testar uppdatera gästtillägget då
<hume> arand: ska inte de delade mapparna alls dyka upp i nån filhantererar, som de gör i windows?
<arand> Vet inte riktigt... "mount -t vboxsf namn_i_host /mapp/i/guest"
<arand> Jag har aldrig fått till att det gåt automatiskt.
<hume> den gillar inte heller vboxfs
<arand> isåfall kan det vara i vbox guest tools det går snett...
<hume> arand: det händer inget alls när jag väljer "Installera gästtillägg" - vet du nåt om det? ska det inte komma upp nån ruta....?
<arand> Det sk amonteras en iso i gästen tror jag..
<arand> man normalt sett brukar det vara bäst att helt enkelt installera de packeterade vbxt i gästen: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils"
<arand> s/man/men/
<hume> i gästen?
<hume> inte på värden?
<arand> yes, notera namnet på paketet "guest-utils"
<tiina> Halloj igen...Nu har jag vart ocj köpt en USB sticka men nu är frågan hu laddar jag avi filmer i den??
<arand> tiina: Um du menar bara flytta över en film till den? Kopiera filen...?
<hume> arand: okej, jag har dem installerade på gästen, version 3.6 nånting. men de verkar ju inte hjälpa mig....?
<tiina> jag ska ha den laddade avi filmfilen i usbstickan för att kunna titta på filmen i min stationära dvdspelare
<tiina> ja hur gör man?
<hume> tiina: stoppar du i stickan så bör den dyka upp i en filhanterare
<hume> sen kan du dra och släppa dina avi-filmer dit...
<tiina> så enkelt verkar inte det funka går inte dra filer till den??finns inget om filhaterare
<hume> tiina: dyker den upp på skrivbordet?
<hume> som en ikon
<arand> hume: Finns kommandot "mount.vboxsf" tillgängligt?
<tiina> bara som en usb0ikon men inte usbstickan som ikon
<tiina> arand vad är mount.vboxsf?
<hume> arand: nope
<arand> hume: Isåfall har du inte guest-tools installerat...
<tiina> hur intsallerar jag den?
<arand> "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils"
<tiina> guest-tools?
<hume> arand: right. men de är listade i yast.....
<arand> hume: I gästen...
<hume> tiina: till mig
<hume> arand
<hume> oj
<hume> yes...i gästen
<tiina> nu installerar jag det arand sade om ovan
<arand> tiina: nej
<hume> tiina: det var till mig
<arand> tiina: Inte relaterat till ditt problem
<tiina> OOjjjjjjj
<tiina> hur tar jag bort den nu?
<arand> hume: dpkg -L virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<tiina> är det till mig nu arand?
<hume> arand: kör en ominstallation av dem i yast
<arand> hume: Du har en ubuntu-gäst?
<arand> tiina: Du ser vem jag pratar till.
<hume> arand: jag har en ubuntu-värd och en opensuse-gäst
<tiina> ok
<hume> hela poängen är att jag måste ha opensuse....
<arand> hume: Ah, right, fel av mig
<tiina> men hur tar jag bort vitualboxen då
<hume> tiina: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox*
<arand> tiina: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<tiina> ok tack
<arand> hume: Jag vet inte hur suse gör med guest tools...
<hume> arand: jag kör yast....deras version av synaptic
<tiina> J
<x_link> Hmmm
<x_link> Någon som har en aning om varför Firefox 3.6 inte vill fungera på Hardy?
<tiina> Hej hur flyttar jag avi filmfiler till min USB sticka??
<arand> hume: jo..
<hume> arand: NUuuuuu
<xyzp> hur gjorde man i konsollen för att uppdatera VLC?
<hume> finns det en vboxaadditions att montera som cd
<xyzp> amelia, hej igen
<hume> arand: neee........den är bara för windows
<arand> hume: Jo, tror det ska finnas
<hume> arand: vad?
<hume> arand: yes, där...nu ser jag nåt
<xyzp> realubot, hej
<realubot> x_link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391482
<realubot> x_link: Det kanske hjälper dig.
<realubot> x_link: Hej hej.
<realubot> xyzp: Hej hej.
<realubot> x_link: March 15, 2010 update: Firefox 3.6 works perfectly on Hardy 8.04 using firefox-stable repository
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> amelia, vet du?
<x_link> realubot: Har hittat en ny som jag provat, kollar på den sen om detta inte löser sig.
<hume> arand: funkar inte.....jag kör det som finns på cd:n men det funkar ändå inte, varken mount -t vboxfs, mount -t vbfs eller mount.vboxfs funkar
<realubot> x_link: Mhm, bara ett tips.
<x_link> Helsike, verkar inte fungera.
<xyzp> fasiken gjorde det förut men har glömt nu, måste anteckna ner hur man gör  nu
<arand> hume: Se till att du har kernel-modulerna: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#externalkernelmodules
<xyzp> realubot, vet du?
<cHarNe2> xyzp: funkar inte ett vanligt uppdateringskomando?
<xyzp> cHarNe2, hur skriver man då? jag är blåbär på konsollen typ
<haffe> modprobe är ett bra kommando för att ladda moduler.
<realubot> xyzp: Vet vad?
<xyzp> realubot, hur man updaterar vlc
<cHarNe2> xyzp: sudo apt-get update ?? eller är inte vlc ett vanligt paket?
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, vill du ha den senaste versionen eller vad?
<xyzp> realubot, ja
<realubot> xyzp: xyzp Kör du 10.10?
<xyzp> realubot, jag vet inte vilken version det är jag kör nu, filmerna går bara i 20 minuter när dom är 1 1/2 timme
<realubot> xyzp: Jag har VLC 1.1.4.
<realubot> xyzp: Kör det här i Terminalen: vlx --version
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> vlc --version
<realubot> såklart.
<realubot> WTF? http://img843.imageshack.us/f/warningc.png/
<realubot> Hm, VLC 1.1.4 är sårbart för matruska eller?
<realubot> xyzp: Du kan installera 1.1.7 från det här PPA:t: https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är att lita på...
<realubot> xyzp: Om du vill installera från PPA:t så gör så här:
<realubot> 1. Avinstallera VLC först: sudo apt-get purge vlc
<realubot> 2. Lägg till PPA:t: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<realubot> 3. Uppdatera fårråden: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> 4. Installera VLC 1.1.7: sudo apt-get install vlc
<realubot> Kör vlc --version igen och se om du har version 1.1.7.
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det för filmer? Är det rippade DVDs? Då kanske du bara spelar upp en vob-fil som är 20 min?
<xyzp> realubot, nej kör streamat från nätet
<realubot> xyzp: Ok.
<realubot> xyzp: Du gör som jag skrev för att uppdatera till vlc 1.1.7 iaf.
<realubot> Om det nu hjälper.
<xyzp> realubot, ok tack
<realubot> http://www2.videolan.org/security/sa1102.html
 * realubot avinstallerar Gnome.
<barzam> way to go!
<dagon_> realubot: vad ska du leka med nu då?
<realubot> dagon_: Leka med?
<Norrland> realubot: ist för Gnome tror jag han menar
<realubot> dagon_: Äh, skojar ju bara. Det var när jag läste om säkerhetshålet i vlc som jag hade lust att köra cli rakt av.
<larsemil_> hej
<realubot> larsemil_: god kväll.
<larsemil_> vad hände rdå?
<larsemil_> inte mycket tydligen
<dagon_> realubot: as :( jag blev ju glatt överraskad
<realubot> dagon_: Varför då?
<dagon_> trodde att du skulle prova på något nytt
<dagon_> lämna det gamla bakom dig
<realubot> dagon_: Nej. Man ändrar inte på ett vinnande lag.
<dagon_> win95?
<realubot> Mhm, på diskett istället för ssd.
<realubot> Systemet på diskett. Dokument, filmer, bilder på hårddisken.
<Norrland> hörde jag m0n0wall? :)
<Philip5> dagon_: har du tråkigt eller fullt upp?
<dagon_> fullt upp med tygsimulering
<dagon_> fast tänkte sova en timme nu
<dagon_> sov dåligt igår natt :/
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> kör du det där programmet som maxjezy jiddrade om?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> i blender
<Philip5> blender?
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vad var det det hette annars?
<Philip5> minns du?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> marvelous designer eller nåt sånt
<dagon_> www.marvelousdesigner.com
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> söndagsparty
<spacebug-> jaså
<Philip5> inbillar mig det
<Philip5> sitter och leker lite med nya phoronix-test-suite 3.0
<Philip5> så mycket party för mig
<spacebug-> vet jag ikke va det är
<Philip5> benchmark suit från phoronix
<Philip5> testa sitt system och jämföra mot andra typ, eller sig själv om man tweakar burken
<spacebug-> ah, nice
<spacebug-> för *nix eller alla os?
<Philip5> http://openbenchmarking.org
<Philip5> nix tror jag
<spacebug-> ska ta en titt.. tack för url:en
<Philip5> här är själva urlen för test suiten: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<Philip5> den första är där man kan jämföra tester från olika system
<Philip5> kör man phoronix så kan man ladda upp automatiskt på andra sajten och jämföra sina resultat
<spacebug-> finns det som ubuntu-paket eller ska man dra ner såsen?
<larsemil> spacebug-: sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite
<spacebug-> larsemil: tackar
<larsemil> men seriöst, php...
<yeager> http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1102278-IV-YEAGERAPA40
<Philip5> fast den version av phoronix-test-suite som finns i ubuntus förråd är gammal
<Philip5> yeager: kan dra en jämförelse mot din strax :)
<yeager> kör "multicore" också
<yeager> fast jag får min SSD-disk imorrn :)
<tiina_> hej ngn som kunde säga hur man kopierar avi filer på usb stickan?
<spacebug-> som vanligt
<tiina_> vad är som vanligt?
<tiina_> jag får inga filer till usb stickan alls?
<spacebug-> använd filhanteraren och dra över dom eller öppna en terminal och skriv: cp /var/din/fil/är.avi /var/den/ska.avi
<tiina_> filhanteraren? dra över de gick inte
<EAG> läs o skrivrättigheter?
<tiina_> de är ändrat går endå inte
<EAG> då har du väl gjort nått fel med det
<tiina_> är det nåt usb program som ska vara installerad?
<EAG> nej
<tiina_> bara susb stickan i usb och sedan ladda i den ??? så enkelt funkar inget i den ubuntu jag har
<spacebug-> så enkelt ska det va
<tiina_> hur mountar man sin scandisk usbsticka så att den syns på skrivbordet?
<spacebug-> det ska bara va att sätta i den
<tiina_> ja men går inte ladda nåt i den
<tiina_> har köpt den idag och ska vara linuxkombatibelt också
<spacebug-> vad får du för felmeddelande?
<yeager> formatera först
<tiina_> fel vid kopiering
<spacebug-> ja det klart alla är inte partionerade/formaterade med nått filsystem
<spacebug-> kommer den upp på skrivbordet alls?
<tiina_> ja det gör jag
<spacebug-> i så fall kamn du högerklicka på den och välja format
<tiina_> men den kommer upp på skrivbordet som en dick med namnet usb0
<tiina_> disk förlåt
<tiina_> finns inga val för olika format?
<spacebug-> jo
<tiina_> inte på den jag har på skrivbordet
<spacebug-> ok
<tiina_> Scandisk cruzer slice finns inte som en bild på skrivbordet utan en bild på en disk med man usb0
<virtuald> realubot: har du någon lösning för att embedda brightcove/tubemogul? eller på annat sätt kunna se det med en extern spelare
<Philip5> yeager: jag håller på att köra hela cpu test suiten nu på 36 test. tar en stund men sedan ska jag köra ditt apachetest också :)
<tiina_> vad är det? jag vet inget om detta är första gången jag kan en usb sticka i min ubuntu och det funkar inte alls med vad jag förstår???
<virtuald> jag har en sandisk cruzer i… om jag högerklickar på den på skrivbordet får jag bl.a. "Formatera…" i menyn
<Philip5> tiina_: hur stor är din avi du ska kopiera? är den törre än 2 gb så blir det ju problem om det är vfat på ditt usb-minne
<tiina_> 1,3
<tiina_> och scandisk är 4 gig
<virtuald> (och vfat är ett filsystem)
<tiina_> jag får ingen scandiskbild på skrivbordet? bara en dickbild på usb0
<tiina_> disk
<virtuald> ok, gå in i "Dator"
<tiina_> diskbild menade jag förstås
<virtuald> högerklicka på den där
<tiina_> ja e där nu och där syns usbstickan som den ska
<tiina_> vad ska jag klicka där i då?
<virtuald> högerklicka och välj formatera
<tiina_> ok
<tiina_> fast den är helt nuy?
<tiina_> ny
<tiina_> köpt idag?
<virtuald> ja, det är inte säkert att den är formaterad när man köper den
<tiina_> fel vid formatteringen av volymen kom upp
<virtuald> okej… då är det nog rättighetsproblem…
<virtuald> om du högerklickar och väljer egenskaper
<virtuald> hmm
<tiina_> rättigheterna kunde inte fastställas!
<virtuald> hehe står samma för mig
<virtuald> men kan ändå lägga in t.ex. bilder
<virtuald> kan du lägga in något alls på minnet?
<tiina_> INternt fel kunde inte monteras
<virtuald> prova att dra ut stickan och vänta en sekund och sätt i den igen
<tiina_> nej inget
<tiina_> ok
<tiina_> stickan e mounted
<tiina_>  kom upp nu
<spacebug-> tvinga en unmount med "umount -f /din/device"
<tiina_> går inte
<virtuald> får du inga fler felmeddelanden?
<realubot> virtuald: Driver du med mig? Varför skulle jag ha en lösning på det?
<virtuald> realubot: du har pillat med sånt
<realubot> virtuald: Vad är brightcove?
<virtuald> realubot: :)
<virtuald> realubot: det som t.ex. sydsvenskan.se använder för sin "webbtv"
<tiina_> nej går bara inte händer inget
<spacebug-> np: Meditations - Slick Chick
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jaha, ett youtube-trick är ju att spela upp med mplayer /tmp eller vad det är.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Äh, inte du.
<realubot> virtuald: Det var till dig.
<spacebug-> fan kattjävel
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> virtuald: Det går ju att få fram URL till mediaströmmen med rtmpsuck.
<virtuald> realubot: :>
<realubot> virtuald: Om du tänker på t.ex. tv4play.se.
<virtuald> äh
<realubot> virtuald: Äh?
<virtuald> hon gav upp
<virtuald> höll på att skriva ett svar
<spacebug-> usch va det är jobbigt när man inte är där själv å ser vad som händer
<virtuald> mja lite iaf
<Philip5> virtuald: stackare, när du bjöd till och allt
<spacebug-> jag menar allmänt
<virtuald> man får bara acceptera att man inte har något ansvar att lösa deras problem :)
<Philip5> precis
<spacebug-> "min dator funkar inte, vad är fel?"   "vad händer?"   "inget det bara händer inget" "syns nått på skärmen?"  "jag vet inte, vad är fel?"
<spacebug-> hehe
<virtuald> :>
<Philip5> och jag har inte gjort någonting alls!
<virtuald> jag pallar inte sitta här hela dan fixa det åååh!
<virtuald> :p
<virtuald> den jävla skiten ska alltid krångla!
<virtuald> osv
<spacebug-> jag har själv inte grejjat med ubuntu ens ett år men känner ju ändå ett visst ansvar då det är en hjälpkanal
<spacebug-> hehe
<virtuald> är rätt skönt att ignorera folk som håller på på det sättet (dvs personer som är mycket värre)
<virtuald> :>
<spacebug-> jag har många såna i min närhet tyvärr
<spacebug-> det är ju dock upp till mig att sätta ner foten
<virtuald> man måste ju inte hjälpa dem
<spacebug-> nä precis
<virtuald> realubot: använder du rtmpdump från ubuntu eller svn?
<Philip5> yeager: tråkiga med cpu-testerna är att många har dåligt stöd för multicore så resultaten blir mest beroende på hur många ghz man har och inte antal kärnor eller nått :(
<virtuald> gigahezd
<yeager> Philip5, ah, sitter och suger ner multicore nu.. tar tiiid
<virtuald> hmm… suger ner multicore?
<virtuald> det där var varken logiskt eller gay
<spacebug-> *host host*
 * virtuald bjuder spacebug- på en halstablett
<Philip5> yeager: jo den ska ju ladda ner såsen för varje test typ och sedan bygga det innan det körs
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VZDZXdKHzg&playnext=1&list=PL54EA4B42063A02EB  hehe
<realubot> virtuald: Jag använder inte rtmpsuck.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> screen buggar
<HeMan> bleh vad instabilt pidgin är i natty!
<virtuald> bleh vad instabilt screen är om man flyttar /var/run/!
<realubot> virtuald: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=52319
<realubot> virtuald: Där finns en lösning för att komma åt video-URL.
<virtuald> smutt
<virtuald> hänger du mycket på forumet?
<realubot> Nja, jag är inne lite då och då och försöker svara på frågor.
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> yeager: http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1102274-PHIL-110227887
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> någon som skrivit till mig?
<maxjezy> blinkar men ja orkar inte scrolla upp
<yeager> Philip5, lite snabbare :)
<maxjezy> en evighet sen jag kolla irk
<Philip5> yeager: yupp
<Philip5> yeager: vad var det andra testet du skulle köra?
<yeager> Philip5, multicore.. men build-php gick inte att ladda ner
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat marvelous designer?
<maxjezy> verkar ju galet skadat coolt
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej, det är väl bara windows eller??
<yeager> Philip5, du har en rätt ny maskin... i7 ju :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, IDK actually
<Philip5> yeager: är multicore ett test eller en suit?
<maxjezy> min dator pallar nog inte det :)
<yeager> Philip5, suite
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> virtuald: Hänger du på forumet då?
<virtuald> realubot: nej jag orkar inte med forum :)
<maxjezy> forum är så 2005
<realubot> Vad är inte irc då?
<maxjezy> mer 1999
<maxjezy> här vi satt och noija för 2000 crashen
<maxjezy> inte just på ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> men på erk!
<antii> :> maxjezy
<maxjezy> antii, !
<antii> maxjezy: jobb imrrn!
<maxjezy> du var ju bara 10 år då
<maxjezy> kan inte varit lätt
<dagon_> haha :D
<maxjezy> antii, usch
<maxjezy> fan säg upp dig och kom och ta en kaffe istället
<antii> maxjezy: vaddå usch?:o ska ju bli apakul ju
<maxjezy> jag ska baka brownies
<maxjezy> antii, njae
<maxjezy> roligare leka med bäbis
<antii> :>
<antii> fått ungen nu? :C
<antii> grats
<maxjezy> men ja saknar jobbet
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> 4 veckor sen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> varit ledig 4 veckor
<maxjezy> 2 veckor kvar
<maxjezy> tog en tur med cykeln nyss
<maxjezy> en mil trampa jag
<Philip5> yeager: ibland har jag märkt att man får googla fram tarbollar från annan källa och droppa in i suiten om den tajmar ut där scriptet tror den ska finnas
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har ju fått stativ till kameran nu
<maxjezy> visste du det
<maxjezy> riktigt nice ska du veta
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> nu jävlar ska ja ta feta bilder
<maxjezy> och använda som texturer osv
<maxjezy> blir kooolt
<maxjezy> camera tracking med
<maxjezy> HALLE JULA!
<Philip5> maxjezy: då kan du ju göra en massa feta fina hdr-bilder nu då
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> kanske ska skapa ett HDR galleri
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är så jäkla l33t :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> du är så smart och har fattat grejen
<maxjezy> vissa vet inte det ännu
<Philip5> maxjezy: bra hdr-bilder verkar man ju kunna sälja också
<maxjezy> kanske bäst att sätta topic
<HeMan> yeager: du kör en del varnish va?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, min morsa köpte ju ny kamera med
<maxjezy> nikon 3100
<maxjezy> och fett objektiv
<maxjezy> kanske lånar den istället
<maxjezy> min är ju lite lägre megapizza
<maxjezy> bara 12,1 pizzor
<yeager> HeMan, varnish?
<HeMan> yeager: http-cache
<yeager> HeMan, ermm.. nä. jobbar på Blue Coat ju
<HeMan> yeager: ok
<HeMan> yeager: fick för mig att du hade kört varnish, men då var det nog någon annan
<yeager> HeMan, nix, aldrig kört den. jobbar med "riktiga" proxyservrar till vardags :)
<HeMan> yeager: :)
<Philip5> yeager: du kan ladda den här i stället: http://www.pccc.com/downloads/apache/current/php-5.2.9.tar.bz2
<HeMan> yeager: du kanske har något tips om man vill bygga en fileserver som orkar mer än 20 gbit/s i nfs-skrivningar?
<yeager> Philip5, äh, du spöar min gamla burk med hästlängder ändå :)
<Philip5> yeager: droppa den i ~/.phoronix-test-suite/download-cache/ så kommer den plocka den istället för att försöka ladda ner den
<yeager> HeMan, problemet är väl i/o i maskinen och inte nätet?
<HeMan> yeager: jag tror maskinen ska orka med, det brukar inte vara några problem med 40 gbit/s med enbart infiniband
<HeMan> yeager: och 20 gbit/s nfs borde inte bli så mycke mer än totalt 40 gbit/s inne i maskinen
<yeager> HeMan, vad kommer data från som ska skrivas/läsas? latency?
<HeMan> fast å andra sidan kör IB RDMA så interrupts är inget problem
<HeMan> yeager: vi skriver till ett SAN via 4 st 8 gbit HBA'er
<HeMan> yeager: SAN'et har rejält med SSD'er
<HeMan> yeager: och det är ca 200 maskiner som kör NFS
<HeMan> yeager: dvs 200 klienter
<HeMan> yeager: jag tror iofs vi får börja med 4 st 4 gbit-pipor till SANet
<yeager> HeMan, våra burkar orkar skicka upp till 4-5 Gbit NFS-trafik.. kanske mer om mindre antal sessioner. fast det är inte det du är ute efter :)
<HeMan> yeager: det är väl läsning?
<HeMan> yeager: vad har ni för nät då? 10 Gbit ethernet?
<yeager> HeMan, vi jobbar med objekt- och byte-cache på nätverksnivå
<yeager> ja, 10gbit ethernet (fiber/koppar)
<HeMan> ok, vi har 40 gbit infiniband
<HeMan> två portar på denna servern
<HeMan> så vi har 80 gbit på nät-sidan
<HeMan> men ipoverib ger inte så vansinniga hastigheter
<HeMan> borde kunna komma upp i ca 30 gbit med två IB-portar
<Philip5> yeager: lite konstigt att de i multicore-suiten kör tester som inte stödjer multicore utan bara single core :O
<HeMan> ne nu äre sängdax, i morgon byggs det lite mer på fileservern och på mitt fina DSL i bash!
<Philip5> HeMan: spännande
<Philip5> HeMan: bäst du sover lite skönhetssömn innan
<HeMan> Philip5: jepps! mina knoddar roar sig med att se till att sömnen inte blir riktigt lika sammanhängande nu...
<Philip5> HeMan: är de så små?
<HeMan> Philip5: äldsta är drygt 4
<HeMan> Philip5: småbrorsorna är 2.5
<Philip5> då ska de sova hela natten
<HeMan> Philip5: vi gör så att jag ringer till dig nästa gång dom vaknar så kan du också tala om det för dom!
<HeMan> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> nåväl, dags att sluta läsa om Scala och sova
<HeMan> ha det!
<Norrland> finns de nån vettig ppa/repo för openbox?
<Norrland> iofs tänkt för debian
<Philip5> sök på launchpad
<Norrland> hm.. fanns inte direkt så mycket nytt..
<zChris> Norrland, njae, det blir nog inget av för min del :)
<Norrland> zChris: oki
<Philip5> oscarsgala
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-20
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Warning
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Notice_and_warning_templates
<maxjezy_> jag har internet igen, jävla telia att inte meddela såna här driftstörningar
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Out_of_date
<maxjezy_> jag vill ha ett memo skickat minst en dag innan det sker
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Article_message_boxes
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Cleanup_templates
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Time_and_date_maintenance_templates
<CasperN> bara att leta
<CasperN> eller göra egen
<maxjezy_> Ezim, dissar du devel-se
<realubot> CasperN: Vad vinner man på att använda en mall i det här fallet då? Det är ju bara en rad text?
<CasperN> speedar upp och snyggar till
<CasperN> en mall kan en bott lätt ändra
<CasperN> vill du ändra texten ändrar du bara mallen
<CasperN> så fixas alla artiklar
<Ezim> maxjezy_, dissar vad?
<CasperN> man vinner alltid på att använda mallar om det hanldar om upprepningar
<maxjezy_> Ezim, kanalen
<maxjezy_> #devel-se
<Ezim> maxjezy_, jaha. nej. jag har bara kubuntu-devel och kubuntu
<Ezim> på autorun när jag kör xchat
<maxjezy_> ok
<maxjezy_> Ezim, säg det till nikihr
<maxjezy_> han är ledsen
<Ezim> maxjezy_, :) han vet att jag gillar honom
<Ezim> problemet är att jag inte kommer vara aktiv mkt till i ubuntu-gemenskapen i sverige
<Ezim> kanske ändå stannar devel-se :) för kanalen är så liten
<maxjezy_> ja, den är ju anti-ubuntu
<nikihr> haha jag ja
<nikihr> ubuntu usch
<nikihr> hahaha!
<nikihr> skoja bara
<Ezim> maxjezy_, :)
<realubot> Jag orkar inte pilla med det här nu.
<nikihr> man orkar väl alltid pilla? ;)
<Ezim> nu ska jag lägga mig boys
<einand> vad görs realubot
<Ezim> ta hand om varandra och lova ej slåss
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> einand+realubot=kärlek :)
<CasperN> realubot: kaffe o te, det hjälper :)
<realubot> CasperN: Nej. Klockan är mycket.
<realubot> Hur lägger man in en varningsskylt då?
<realubot> {{caution|meddelande}} fungerar ju inte.
<CasperN> skapa en mall först, sedan länkar man bara in den där den ska vara {{Mall:varning ruttet ubuntu}}
<CasperN> skapa först sidan Mall:varning ruttet ubuntu med den info som ska visas
<einand> vad gör du realubot ?
<CasperN> {{caution|meddelande}} är inget som finns som standard om du redan kommit så långt
<CasperN> det är en mall i sgi som kallas in av en mall
<CasperN> men följ spåret på wikipedia tills du kommer till roten
<realubot> einand: Jag försöker skapa en template i Ubuntus wiki
<CasperN> jag vet ju inte vart du läser just nu realubot, men på sidan du tittar på så står infon längst ned om du försöker redigera eller kolla koden
<CasperN> så gräv bara vidare tills du fått med allt
<einand> ok
<nikihr> gnatt
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du själv?
<realubot> Jag har inte tid/ork/lust att pill amed wikin nu.
<realubot> Jag är för gammal för wikis.
<einand> realubot: läser på om system kamror
<einand> bestämt mig nu, blir Canons billigaste
<realubot> PÃ¥ vilka grunder?
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-MMlL8YAfw&feature=related galet
<einand> realubot: Tänkte köpa en billig, lära mig grunderna och se om jag gillar det.
<einand> Gör jag inte det ger jag bort kameran till min syrra
<einand> eller, tja hon får väl den oavsätt, kan vara en fin 15års present
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle du inte gilla systemkameror om du fotograferar med vanlig kamera?
<einand> realubot: nä, jag testar runt vilken modell jag gillar bäst Canon eller Nikon eller annat
<realubot> einand: Hon kanske inte vill ha en beg. kamera.
<einand> det får hon leva med
<realubot> Man kan inte syssla med allt. Datorer, fotografering m.m.
<realubot> Too much.
<einand> bara på hobby nivå
<einand> datorer är ju jobb
<einand> tänkte att fotografering kan vara en motivation att få ut mig att gå lite med
<realubot> Vad har den där Notch för kompetens egentligen?
<einand> koda java halvdant
<realubot> einand: Jag tror det går att bli riktigt intresserad av fotografering.
<realubot> einand: That's it?
<realubot> Så han lever på sina idéer.
<realubot> Och inte på att vara väldigt duktig.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Det kallar jag intelligent.
<realubot> Eller tur...
<einand> tur mest tror jag, en bra ide och han genomförde den
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Hur blev det så stort då? Minecraft? Hur breakade han?
<einand> skrev om det i någon indie tidning
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVDfmn_TMkI
<maxjezy> CasperN, bra låt
<realubot> Jag förväntar mig att ni överträffar Notch.
<CasperN> :D
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md0qY7Bpbc4&feature=related
<CasperN> say goodbye to the world your live in :)
<CasperN> fy så bra cover, metallica kan vissna bort när hellsongs finns <3
<einand> jag har sett hellsongs live :)
<CasperN> skitbra ju
<einand> jodå
<CasperN> blir ju iof helt nya sånger, så cover är väl inte rätt ord
<einand> första gången jag kan njuta av "metall" låtar
<CasperN> men lättheten i brutala texter är underbar :) känns så rätt
<realubot> Hellsongs. :S
 * realubot inte imponerad av Hellsongs.
<einand> realubot: varför inte?
<einand> CasperN: japp, gillar tjejen som sjunger med
<einand> fin först
<einand> först
<einand> först
<einand> wtf
<einand> röst
<einand> hur kan man skriva samma fel tre gånger
<CasperN> haha
<einand> dagens tips, ha inte laptopen snett, då kommer fingrarna snett med
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj05Pebbkbc svårt att fatta att en låt som denna av en känd artist inte har fler visningar
<CasperN> btw, är reklam av på utube?
<CasperN> inte sett ett enda reklamavbrott på hela natten
<einand> http://open.spotify.com/track/3rcSugrYl4tfFtEcq4JNfk
<CasperN> mjo, den är najs, men jag pallar inte spotify
<einand> jag vet inte vad jag skall tycka om spotify
<einand> gillar inte iden att all musik är borta
<einand> om man inte betalar
<maxjezy> hon är bra men påminner om en tjej jag bodde med
<maxjezy> har svårt för att se på kvinnan
<CasperN> maxjezy; fixa batterisyra löser sånt
<maxjezy> ska jag smeta det på skärm?
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> :P
<maxjezy> näe om man ska sova
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> samma här
<maxjezy> well, då spikar jag det.
<maxjezy> natt!
<CasperN> jag tappar greppet om vad som är lämpligt märker jag
<realubot> einand: Jag lyssnade på några låtar. Jag är inte impad.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte det jag hör helt enkelt.
<CasperN> realubot: vad gillar du då?
<realubot> Tja. Jag lyssnar på Springsteen, Cash, Ramones, Rihanna, Madonna...
<realubot> Allt möjligt. Mycket pop och rock.
<CasperN> och det hade inte 500 miljoner andra klarat av att svara...
<CasperN> säg något mindre band du uppskattar istället, och en låt du överdoserar ofta
<realubot> Hm, bra fråga.
<realubot> Jag lyssnar inte på så speciella artister.
<realubot> Lyssnar inte på så mycket musik alls sedan Spotify begränsade gratiskontona.
<realubot> Laleh kanske. Men jag lyssnar inte så mycket på henne.
<realubot> Nej. Här blir inga barn gjorda.
<CasperN> nix, tur är det
<realubot> Nja.
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn
 * andol råkade trilla in på jobbet redan vid sju i morse, så här är det nästan förmiddag nu :)
<Barre> dags för lunch då?
 * Barre bootar om för kerneluppdatering
<antii> bamsefar: :O)
<antii> oj, Barre.
<Barre> antii: ?
<bamsefar> :O
<Barre> vad snackar ni om?
<Barre> virsh list --all
<andol> Barre: Vore det inte kul om det visade sig att något i kanalen kunde ge ett korrekt lista? :)
<Barre> andol: hahah... jo... då hade jag blitt väldigt rädd :)
 * Barre går på måndagsmöte.. \o/
<Barre> det gäller att försöka se på sånt på ett positivt sätt
<kodein> äntligen måndag!!!
<kodein> först morgonmöte om en kvart, och sen blir det avdelningsmöte hela eftermiddagen.
<amelia> morrn
<kodein> morrndag
<haffe> *gäsp*^3
<nikihr> morrn
 * phnom tror minsann att internet är lite måndagstrött.
<spixx> :P
<spixx> usch tlött
<phnom> 14s pingtid till google.com
<spixx> ah jobbigt :(
<phnom> t.o.m. irc laggar
<spixx> phnom :( tråkigt
<spixx> du laggar inte härifrån ^^
<spixx> iofs google svarar på 10ms för mig med...
<spixx> eller var det S?
<spixx> hur ser din traceroute ut?
<phnom> spixx: Nä, men jag sitter ju på screen hemma, så den skickar allting i en klump dit, sen till ircen.
<phnom> Fast nu slutade det lagga
<nikihr> :))'
<nikihr> Varje känner jag varje måndag att jag inte orkar åka till jobbet :/
<antii> =)
<antii> Bästa med fredagar.. är att det snart är måndag igen.
<antii> nikihr: Dags att byta jobb då kanske :p?
<nikihr> antii: hahaha
<nikihr> jag är bara så sliten efter helgen
<nikihr> alltid :(
<nikihr> byta umgänge kanske
<nikihr> hahaha
<larsemil> någon som har en fot på alltele?
<nikihr> larsemil: nej däremot tele2
<nikihr> :)
<amelia> larsemil: bamse känner nog någon där.
<amelia> nikihr: jobbar du på tele2 eller känner du någon där?
<ePax> Nej haen känner ingen där men däremot så ogillade han deras säljare :D
<ePax> hahah
<nikihr> amelia: jobbar
<nikihr> ePax: haha
<nikihr> juste
<nikihr> hahahaha!
<amelia> nikihr: ohfan. i kista?
<nikihr> amelia: ja gjobbar som säljare
<nikihr> ja i kista
<amelia> nikihr: jag känner några där.
<nikihr> jobbar nog inte som it guru like you :)
<ePax> (;
<amelia> nikihr: säljare? som i kränger mobiltelefoner eller kränger fiberlinor?
<nikihr> amelia: inget av de, sitter på kontor och har ett par säljare som säljer mobiltbredband och hemtelefoni via mobilnätet
<amelia> nikihr: aha.
<nikihr> ePax: ja hon jobbar inte där nere längre tror jag
<larsemil> amelia: de är idioter.
<amelia> larsemil: haha
<ePax> hon the mysko
<nikihr> såg henne i centralen för någon vecka sedan
<ePax> :D
<larsemil> de vägrar ändra ttl på våra ptr pekare.
<ePax> nikihr: Fick hon en bansekram av dig?
<ePax> :D
<nikihr> hon kom ju in i min butik där i somras och var så jävla stolt över sin nya tatuering
<nikihr> alltså kvinnan hade på riktigt tatuerat in Frank i nacken
<nikihr> hur mycket älskar man inte sitt jobb då?
<ePax> hahaha
<ePax> Du skojar?
<ePax> hahahaha
<nikihr> nej
<nikihr> jag är allavarlig
<nikihr> allvarlig
 * ePax ralade av stolen
<amelia> larsemil: lycka till med det.
<ePax> hahaha
<ePax> ramlade*
<nikihr> satte du kaffet i halsen som jag gjorde när jag såg de?
<ePax> lol
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> så står det tele2 också
<ePax> då är man sjuk
<nikihr> vi kallade henne hajjen
<nikihr> silverhajjen med håret
<nikihr> :)
<ePax> hahaah
<larsemil> amelia: tror du inte det kommer gå? vi har ju en hel ip serie, och de vet att vi använder den för hosting. den ska vara statisk
<ePax> sheeeeeeep
<nikihr> måste springa till tubne nu hörs ikväll boys and girls
<ePax> vi hörs
<amelia> larsemil: få dem att delegera hela ptr-zonen till dig istället.
<larsemil> amelia: har försökt. not gonna happen
<amelia> larsemil: jobbigt
<larsemil> mm. blir lite irriterad så nu ska jag ev byta leverantör.
<amelia> larsemil: var har de för anledning till att inte göra som du vill?
<ePax> Dom vet inte hur man gör det :D
 * phnom installerar eclipse i vim, någon som har tankar om eclim?
<larsemil> amelia: efter att ha hotat med att säga upp avtal så fick jag förlängd ttl.
<amelia> larsemil: nice
<amelia> fast vad är poängen med längre ttl? trodde du ville ha kortare.
<larsemil> amelia: blacklistade mailservrar pga listorna tror det är dynamiska ip ranges pga kort ttl.
<spixx> hmz bra att veta :)
<amelia> larsemil: ah, se där.
<spixx> men varför kunde de inte delegera ned PTR?
<amelia> t.o.m. jag har fått delegerade PTR-zoner, och det för mitt /28 :P
<amelia> -er
<larsemil> vet ej
<larsemil> men kul.
<larsemil> en debian etch
<larsemil> jag vill göra en dd av hårddisken innan uppgradering till lenny
<larsemil> de har varken lvm eller ens olika partitioner för system och /home
<amelia> hihi
<larsemil> blir till att knalla till deras hall med en bärbar hårddisk helt enkelt.
<spixx> larsemil: vilka är det som hostar dig :)?
<larsemil> spixx: min ISP är alltele
<larsemil> spixx: mina servrar har jag i egen hall. de är alltid uppgraderade och kör alltid lvm. :)
<larsemil> spixx: den här servern är inte min, den har behövt kärlek LÄNGE!
<spixx> larsemil: :) ja du måste behandla dem rätt annars börjar de bara krångla med dig
<spixx> bara ordet ärendehanteringssystem får mig att må illa... :(
<haffe> Hallå.
<haffe> Jag hade en fundering.
<haffe> Kan man använda ubuntu one som en slags automatisk rsync?
<haffe> Min mor säger att hon vill skriva på sin laptop, och eftersom laptophårddiskar har en tendens att gå sönder då och då vill jag sätta upp automatisk extern backup.
<larsemil> ja det kan du
<larsemil> jag har gjort så med dropbox åt en kund
<spixx> haffe: sshfs går också, typ montera /home/XXX/Documents remote
<spixx> :(
<phnom> spixx: Du har alltså ett helt home för material av tvivelaktig typ? :P
<spixx> Jao :) måste finnas :P
<larsemil> hjälper en kund med sitt domännamn. "och vad är kostnaden för .com hos er då per år" "det är standardpriset på 495kr per år". loopia kostar 79
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<propus> Hallå kanalen!
<einand> Under extradagarna har han 100 procent påslag som gör att lönen hamnar på 22 kronor i timmen.
<phnom> einand: SÃ¥ mycket? :O
<einand> japp
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<phnom> Morrn
<UkuleleSolen> Fundering:
<UkuleleSolen> Ny dator och ny mus. Har känslan av att musen scrollar mycket snabbare/mer nu än det gjorde i början. Att scrolla en webbsida man läser text på är ingen ide numera
<UkuleleSolen> Kan man ändra scrollhastigheten på något vis? Är det möjligt att hastigheten har förändrats sedan jag kopplade in den för första gången?
<UkuleleSolen> Efter att jag googlade på detta.... kopplade jag ur den och sedan in den igen. Det funkade. Men det känns föga optimalt
<UkuleleSolen> Tydligen är detta problem förbundet med dualboot och när man bootat om till windows. Tydligen gör Windows något med drivrutinerna.
<UkuleleSolen> Det kanske var nytt för någogon.
<bittin> Datorn kanske hittar min surfplatta enklare om sladden sitter i
<bittin> det känns rätt kul att alla tools kräver MSDOS för att installera Linux (Android) på min tablet
<bittin> nu är min surfplatta ominstallerade ska nog inte installera några saker som det står don't touch deprecated på nu :D
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<bittin> Hejsan
<rensvind> Hejsan,  kan jag dela openoffice-dokument via UbuntuOne och sedan komma åt dem via android i mobilen?
<Krawlezt> Ska skriva en hur du fixar Linux guide för nybörjare, tips?
<bittin> köpte just en laglig version av Winamp till min surfplatta känns väldigt 2001 o köpa Winamp :D
<Krawlezt> Varför köpa Winamp?
<bittin> Krawlezt, för att jag slapp reklam och fick FLAC support etc
<Krawlezt> "Wow"
<bittin> och det verkar vara den bästa musikspelaren till min surfplatta jag köpte
<Krawlezt> :P
<bittin> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/428598_10150549677271347_605981346_9292397_661934850_n.jpg nya leksaken
<joru> rensvind: det finns en app som heter "openoffice document reader" som kan läsa t.ex. .odt, så ja, men den kan du inte editera med
<joru> rensvind: och jag har använt den på det sätt du beskriver
<joru> rensvind: mkt smidigt
<Krawlezt> Är det okej att jag skriver kanal adressen i min guide amelia?
<Krawlezt> Och resten av kanalen.
<andol> Krawlezt: Se även http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/irc
<Krawlezt> andol, ?
<Barre> :'(
<amelia> Krawlezt: klart det är.
<Krawlezt> Okej bra
<Krawlezt> För nu orkar jag inte ändra :)
<andol> Barre: ?
<Barre> andol: allmän "tyck synd om mig"/"Ryck upp dig"/"Vi är här för dig" trollning bara....
<Krawlezt> Enemtee, jag är klar med guiden
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  khej
<Krawlezt> https://www.flashback.org/t1801607
<realubot> Hur stor är Unitys RAM-minnesanvändning jämfört med Gnome 2?
<Krawlezt> realubot, Väldigt stor faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Min förra dator klarade Gnome men inte Unity
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> swecarp: eller kanske ska säga kena ;)
<swecarp> kvi klägger ktill k khela ktiden Philip5
<swecarp> Krawlezt:  nice guide
<Krawlezt> swecarp, Man tackar, försökte få med det mesta.
<swecarp> enkel men informativ
<Krawlezt> Mjo
<swecarp> det jag saknar är lite om instalations altenativ som kan komma
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock får man installera själv. Kan ju inte sitta och skriva om allting i installationen då allting redan står.
<Krawlezt> Så tänkte jag.
<swecarp> ja Krawlezt  det går ju faktiskt att lura ut hur man skall gör genom att läsa den infon som finns vid eventuella val
<antii> är windows exakt likadant? :-D
<EAG> nån som känner till nått open source alternativ till qklikview?
<EAG> qlikview..
<spacebug-> hehe det använder vi på jobbet
<jovan> hej .  jag har en upgift om vad är en ubuntu server är ? och vad den gör ?. har sökt över allt men har inte hittat nåt så snälla kan nån hjälpa mig ?
<rensvind> joru, tackaer
<rensvind> jovan, hur menar du? Det är en variant av Ubuntu som är mer inriktad på server-applikationer, typ?
<bittin> jovan, en server som kör Ubuntu, den kan väl göra det man vill
<bittin> servera filer eller websidor
<bittin> bloggar eller forum
<bittin> serva irc
<bittin> etc
<jovan> alltså de står på uppgiften vad är ubuntu server ?.  så skulle du ge en förkortning om vad de är ? :)
<Barre> jovan: Ubuntu server är ett operativsystem ämnat för serverhantering (mail, web, fil, etc.) byggt av öppen källkod. Det är ett GNU/Linux system helt enkelt
<jovan> behöver lite mer -- ska redovisa imorgon kl 9 på morgonen alltså de går inte o hitta nåt på google de sjukt
<Barre> först vill du ha en förkortning, och sen lite mer.. bestäm dig nu ;)
<Philip5> einand: vaken?
<jovan> hahah nej men typ allt som du vet om de :)
<Barre> jovan: definition av server http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/S/server.html
<Barre> jovan: definition av Ubuntu Server http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/Ubuntu_Server_Edition.html
<realubot> jovan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Ubuntu_Server_Edition
<realubot> jovan: Vad är det för uppgifter du sysslar med?
<jovan> tackar , de är Server presentation ska redovisa om de imorgon men de går åt helvette -,-
<Barre> skoluppgift eller?
<jovan> aha
<jovan> dem har länkarna hjälper inget , de står bara hur man uppdaterar osv inget om vad den gör och vad den är -,-
<Barre> antingen har du en extremt elak lärare som ger dig uppgifter med så lite tid, eller så har du för länge sen bestämt dig för att denna uppgift inte är viktig ;P
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<jovan> jag fick de för 2 dagar sen men kom på de idag
<Barre> men du har ju fått en definition om vad en server är, och Ubuntu är en GNU/Linux variant på det. tada... läga klar ;)
<Barre> *läxa
<jovan> funkar de här ???  Ubuntu är ett lättanvänt, snabbt och säkert operativsystem som utvecklas av företaget Canonical i samverkan med öppen källkodsrörelsen.  Klicka för större bild! Ubuntu har lägre systemkrav än nya Windows-versioner och skänker således nytt liv till äldre datorer men fungerar såklart också bra på nya datorer. Det är lätt att lära sig använda Ubuntu. Övergången från Windows till Ubuntu är
<jovan> klicka för större blid  hahah , fail av mig
<jovan> någon som vet vad är en Server leverantör är?
 * realubot kodar lite Python.
<realubot> ...och hoppas att kanalen blir jätteimponerad.
<tazaar> whoami
<Barre> en existentiell fråga, intressant
<realubot> Hur var det man sökte efter ett program? whereis och... ?
<realubot> Jag glömmer alltid det andra kommandot.
<niklaswe> locate
<tazaar> Barre: så går det när man ska multitaska med två tangentbord framför sig
<nikihr> hallopj
<realubot> niklaswe: Nja. Det är något annat som hittar program-filen.
<realubot> Som whereis men man får bara programfilen som svar.
<realubot> niklaswe: which
<realubot> Det var det.
<realubot> niklaswe: Haj haj.
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> nikihr: Haj haj.
<realubot> The IT Man is back for more...
<itmannen> Ytterst tillfälligt. Blev sjöblöt av svett och måste stiga upp och svalka mig ett tag
<itmannen> Hustrun är snäll nog och byter sängkläder
<realubot> :S
<itmannen> kör du 11.10 ?
<realubot> Nope. 11.04. Hur så?
<itmannen> Jag ville veta om du gjorde det för ett kolla om en viss kombination av tangenter funka
<nikihr> ePax: :D
<realubot> itmannen: Det: :S
<itmannen> I 11.10 så ska man enligt uppgift kunna ta screencast via detta: ctrl+shift+alt+r
<itmannen> Hos mig händer nada
<itmannen> Det ska komma en röd cirkel nere till höger
<realubot> Jaha ja. Nu är jag med.
<realubot> itmannen: Aha. record-mydesktop?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä ska vara inbyggt i gnome3
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Finns det med i Keyboard Shortcuts?
 * itmannen söker efter gnome3 användare med lju soch lyckta
<realubot> Om Keyboard Shortcuts finns i Gnome Shell. :S
<itmannen> man ska inte behöva labba med sådant
<rensvind> jag kör det gnome som finns i precise.   den combon fungerade inte för mig
<rensvind> det är väl gnome3/unity i precise.
<itmannen> rensvind,  Rätt. men då är det kanske inte bara hos mig det inte vill
<rensvind> itmannen, jag har iofs inte aktiverat några kortkommandon själv, man kanske måste aktivera det?
<itmannen> rensvind,  Nä det ska man enligt uppgift inte behöva det det ska vara inbyggt i gnome3
<rensvind> itmannen, när jag kollar inställningarna för kortkommandon så är det ju bara printscreen som gäller, och sedan lite kombinationer på det för att ta enbart vissa fönster, eller till clipboard osv..
<realubot> itmannen: "Control+Shift+Alt+R keybinding starts and stops the recording. (Note: this functionality is currently missing in some distribution packages.)"
<orz> hej, behöver lite hjälp med ubuntu server 11.10
<orz> mina fläktar kör på max
<realubot> itmannen: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet#Screencast_recording
<itmannen> realubot,  Mycket märkligt.
<orz> misstänker att det saknas fan control eller powermanagement
<nikihr> yoyoyoo
<orz> vad kan man göra åt saken?
<realubot> itmannen: Mm, men det kanske är förklaringen.
<realubot> Funktionen finns inte med i alla distar.
<itmannen> realubot,  Du har säker rätt som vanligt
<realubot> orz: lm-sensors
<realubot> orz: lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<orz> realubot: kommer det lösa högvarvade fläktarna ?
<realubot> orz: Nope. Men dom kommer att möta temperaturen och se om fläktarna måste gå på högvarv.
<realubot> Om temp. inte är hög och fläktarna går på högvarv så är ju något fel.
<orz> burken låg på ca 16db i Win 7 och nu när jag satt den som server, på minner den mig om herculesplan :(
<orz> realubot: ett problem jag märkt av oavsett vart jag installerar ubuntu
<orz> fläktarna går på max
<orz> men nu när det är en låda som står i köket så går det inte att undvika med lite spotify i lurarna
<realubot> orz: Ok. Det är mycket möjligt att Ubuntu inte har stöd för att kontrollera fläktarnas hastighet. Du har ingen inställning för fläkthastighet i BIOS?
<realubot> orz: Skaffa en helt passivt kyld dator. Passivt kylt nätagg, grafikkort, ssd-disk m.m. ;)
<orz> jo men känns lite lamt att fixa det där när det uppenbart är OS-skillnaden som påverkat
<realubot> orz: Jag hade mycket meck för att få fläkten på min netbook att lugna sig.
<realubot> Den gick också för fullt innan någon utvecklade ett skript för att temp-styra fläkten.
<realubot> Den behövde bara köra när man använde Flash m.m. men gick på högvarv hela tiden.
<realubot> orz: Vilken fläkt är det som låter då? System eller CPU?
<orz> alla går på max :(
<orz> märkt det på 2 desktop datorer, 2 server datorer och 2 laptops
<orz> menar man tycker att det borde vara fixat
<realubot> Min dators fläktar går inte på max.
<realubot> Dom ökar när jag belastar datorn.
<realubot> Det har kanske med moderkortet att göra? Vad har du för moderkort på datorn med Ubuntu Server?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det förstår jag. Jag gilller inte heller deras hamburgare
<orz> vet inte om dom går på max, bara antar det då jag stör mig något fruktansvärt på det
<realubot> sudo lshw --class system
<realubot> sudo lshw -class system
<realubot> Ska det vara...
<realubot> itmannen: Hoho. Det märks att du börjar bli bättre. Humorn har kommit tillbaka. ;)
<orz> realubot: http://pastebin.com/9SvLh5xc
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Ja än så kan ni inte räkna ut mig
<orz> rätt produkt
<orz> grafikkortet går också på max
<orz> kanske det jag stör mig mest på nu när jag lyssnar
<realubot> orz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905409
<realubot> Läst det?
<orz> faktiskt inte
<orz> realubot: det är en annan sak jag lagt märke till
<orz> att i 11.10 så är det många saker som saknas
<orz> har inte coretemp i /proc/acpi/
<orz> har inte pwmconfig
<orz> eller nej
<orz> förlåt
<realubot> orz: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5Q-E&os=&hashedid=ogZlrSeVzUh9MKLO
<orz> inte coretemp, thermal_zone
<ePax> orz: Det låter som fel drivrutiner för grafikkortet.
<orz> ePax: på server ?
<realubot> orz: Det finns något som heter Support Linux Drivers men vad det är vet jag inte...
<ePax> Server med GUI?
<realubot> Bra fråga. Vad har du grafikkortet till?
<orz> ePax: nope
<orz> realubot: enbart kvarleva sedan det var desktop dator
<ePax> orz: Vad har du för processor på servern?
<realubot> orz: Någon påstår "Basic AI-tools (overclocking, fan control) and DriveXpert (for RAID/backup configuration) can be accessed via the BIOS but the energy saving features of the EPU 6-engine (like AI nap) can not - you need to install Windows drivers..."
<orz> core 2 3.20 ghz
<realubot> Men det är i Ubuntu 8.04 så det kanske inte är aktuellt...
<orz> support drivers var alsa... så inte heller relevant
<ePax> Det låter skumt att ubuntu låter så. Vad har för grejer på den?
<orz> grejer på den ?
<orz> är plain install, openSSH och vsftpd
<ePax> orz: Vad har du installerat på servern?
<orz> nu är där även irssi
<orz> xX_
<realubot> orz: Har du testat att stänga av den där energi-grejen i BIOS då?
<ePax> Och den låter så där? ehm... top och se vad är det som äter upp cpun eller rm minne.
<orz> nej har inte pillat i bios något så får troligen göra det
<realubot> Det verkar ju vara något Windows-anpassat eftersom det kräver drivrutiner i Windows för att fungera.
<orz> realubot: det som är saken lät inte så i Windows
<orz> dvs är det något man måste installera som jag inte känner till så har jag troligen inte installerat det i windows
<orz> men pwmconfig är det något som fallit bort eller ?
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<nikihr> Philip5: är du där?
<ePax> orz: Logiskt tänkt om du bara kör server utan gui med enbart ssh och vsftpd så ska servern knappt använda några resurser överhuvudtaget. Däremot. Vad säger "top" när du kör den från terminalen? Elle rså kan du prova lm-sensor http://poundcomment.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/ubuntu-cpu-temperature-terminal-prompt/
<orz> den ligger på 0%
<Diffen> Goder afton gott folk. Tänkte kolla om det finns någon bra mdm server till ubuntu som är open source.
<haffe> mdm?
<ePax> orz: Jag skulle tro då att det är någonting då med bios. För processor använder ju inget av resurserna.
<Diffen> haffe mobile device manager tror jag det står för
<realubot> Maste Data Management?
<Diffen> verkar som om mdm betyder fler saker men på jobbet behöver vi en server för å hålla ett öga på våra iphones. mobile device manager server. tänkte om det fanns nån go ubuntuserver för det
<realubot> Diffen: Det här kanske: http://www.funambol.com/
<Diffen> fan du realubot :D verkar ju chef den där
<realubot> Diffen: Jag vet inte om det här är till någon hjälp: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SyncML#SyncML_servers
<andtabbittin> android verkar det som man vill köra på denna leksak inte windows 7 eller ubuntu 10.10
<Diffen> nja finns symbian klienter å även iphone
<realubot> andtabbittin: Ubuntu 11.10 är det nu va? ;)
<Diffen> finns serverversion för linux så den borde funka på ubuntu tycker man .D
<realubot> Diffen: Jag tror inte andtabbittin snackar om det vi snackar om.
<realubot> Diffen: Vad ska du ha servern till?
<andtabbittin> realubot, tror bara 11.04 är senaste som funkar på denna plattan
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad MDM är för något.
<realubot> andtabbittin: Möjligt.
<Diffen> hehe sorry :D
<realubot> andtabbittin: Jag vet inte vad det är för platta.
<andtabbittin> realubot, Viewsonic viewpad 10S
<Diffen> realubot vi har 20-25 iphones på jobbet å nu ska vi skjuta ut konfig på dom. typ mail, wifi, vpn å sådanna inställningar. det går å köra direkt från datorn med kabel men det går även over the air om man har en mobile device manager
<realubot> Diffen: Jaha.
<Diffen> realubot så igentligen är funambol lite overkill
<realubot> Mm.
<andtabbittin> snart semeldag
<realubot> andtabbittin: Är den något att ha då? Finns ju med 3G. :) Då kan du använda den som telefon.
<andtabbittin> realubot, har redan en annan android lur, o köpte den beggad av Yaroze för 1000kr o bättre än min gamla tablet
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<andtabbittin> så bättre leksak typ
<Diffen> realubot om jag förstår det hela rätt http://funambol.com/solutions/licensing.php så blir det onemediahub om man ska ha provisionering och då blire inte open source längre
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8
<Krawlezt> Funderar på vilka kommentarer jag har fått på min guide
<Krawlezt> Oherregud, bättre än förväntat! Inte ett ända negativit ord sagt angående min guide!
<Krawlezt> realubot, Där?
<Krawlezt> NÅGON?!
<nikihr> whaaat
<Krawlezt> nikihr, https://www.flashback.org/t1801607
<Krawlezt> Har jag missat något?
<nikihr> Krawlezt: ser skit bra ut
<Krawlezt> Okej okej
<Krawlezt> Har fått ganska bra omdöme
<nikihr> Krawlezt: ser faktiskt jävligt bra ut
<Krawlezt> Vad bra, då är jag nöjd.
<nikihr> det du skulle kunna lägga in
<nikihr> är hur du gör dualbott
<nikihr> dualboot
<nikihr> lite enkelt med screens hur du partitionerar om hårddiskarna vid installationen
<nikihr> då skulle det vara perfekt
<Krawlezt> nikihr, Du kan dualboota med dom Linux distros'arna som nybörjare använder i installationen.
<nikihr> aha
<Krawlezt> T.e.x som när man installerar Ubuntu så styr det "Vid sidan av X"
<nikihr> så man kan välja att installera vid sidan om
<nikihr> men dåsa
<nikihr> fett
<nikihr> tänker ju aldrig på det i och med att jag aldrig kör det :P
<nikihr> btw, har du testat lancelot? om du kör kde?
<nikihr> as nice :)
<Krawlezt> Lancelot? Hm, inte testat då jag inte har kört så mycket KDE :)
<nikihr> ahaa :P blandar ihop dig med någon
<Krawlezt> nikihr, Aha, ingen fara :)
<x_link> nikihr: Du blandar ihop honom med Kurdistan tror jag.
<x_link> God  natt
<x_link> *poff*
<Krawlezt> Vart är Kurdistan förövrigt, detta funkar inte.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-21
<ePax>  /join #debian
<ePax> ups
<realubot>     data = open("test.html").read()
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> https://www.flashback.org/t1801607
<realubot> Gnome, KDE, LXDE och Xfce är Skrivbordsmiljöer och inte distar!
<realubot> Ah, han har ju sktivit det ser jag nu.
<realubot> Fungerar #Ubuntu-se lika bra som #ubuntu-se?
<realubot> Annars har han skrivit fel på kanalnamnet. IRC kanske inte gör skillnad på stora och små bokstäver?
<mewmin> ja
<mewmin> funkar
<realubot> mewmin: Ok.
<whomee> phnom: sluta byta host bara sådär
<whomee> blir ju stressad
<phnom> Den loggar ut och in igen med masken?
<whomee> mhm
<phnom> Bah, hur fixar man det?
<whomee> äh inge o fixa :P
<whomee> hmm, måste ta tag i mitt lilla projekt, göra om min sambos schema till ett sökbart schema på nätet :)
<phnom> whomee: Tvinga henne att använda gcal, sen delar du den med dig själv.
<phnom> Du borde förresten komm till LTH och hjälpa mig med mitt projekt, att bygga en http-server från scratch på en av Axis gamla CD-servrar.
<whomee> phnom: hon har den bara på papper, ett 6 veckors rullande schema .. vill få de som en websida där man kan söka framåt o bakåt bara :)
<whomee> phnom: haha vafan, va gör du med en sån? :P
<phnom> whomee: Jag sa ju det, bygger en http-server ;D Det är ett projekt i skolan.
<phnom> Vår TCP-implementation är knasig :(
<whomee> phnom: jadu, jag har aldrig meckat med våra gamla cd-servrar :) jag e bara drift här :) inte utvecklare!
<whomee> såna smarta saker har vi annat folk till :)
<phnom> Men, du jobbar ju där, du borde ju kunna ALLT.
<whomee> phnom: ja jo de e klart jag kan, men de säger ja inte till folk .. .. 8-)
<phnom> Nä, det är klart, då måste du ju jobba både med drift och utveckling. Och kanske cafeterian.
<whomee> cafeterian e bäst, tyvärr hämtar man cola där för ofta redan nu
<andol> Jomenttitta, inte bara jag som är morgonpigg.
<whomee> jomensåere
<phnom> Nä, om man skulle ta och bege sig till malmö...
<phnom> *poff*
<amelia> morrn!
<whomee> mörrn
<whomee> usch usch, ska man mecka mysql lite kanske då
<whomee> någon här som är duktig/grym/har stor koll på mysql som jag kanske kan få prata med i query?
<amelia> whomee: kanske, beror lite på vad du vill veta, jag är sysadmin, inte utvecklare... men jag har möte nu... tillbaka vid 9.
<whomee> amelia: jag skriver i query så svarar du när du kan :)
<phnom> whomee: Vad ska du trolla fram?
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Coffe> tja Barre
<propus> helan går och halvan åker motorbåt..
<amelia> hej propus!
<amelia> usch, en timme till lunch och jag är redan jättehungrig.. :(
<propus> amelia, hej.. illa att du redan är hungrig... har du inte ätit frukost? =)
<amelia> propus: jo..
<propus> amelia, har du en bulle i ugnen?
<amelia> propus: usch nej, verkligen inte.
<phnom> mmmm, bullar...
<propus> hehe..
<propus> phnom, mmm bullar är gott :)
<phnom> nomnomnom
<propus> jag älskar windows :)
<propus> *not*
<realubot> Hur gör jag för att gör upprepade ändringar i en fil med Python: write( re.sub(string1,string2,text) ) utan att varje gång skriva över den förra ändringen?
<propus_> j***a skit router!!
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Så går det när man köper en lågstatusroter.
<propus_> realubot, fick den till och med.. men den åker ut genom fönstret senare i dag när jag fått hem min gigabit switch :)
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/E3ZG0J4s  ubuntu wizards, vad kan jag göra åt det här problemet?
<larsemil> ser ut lite som en Barre fråga.
<Coffe> det ser ut som du har problem .
<larsemil> mm
<propus> add lba32 till /etc/lilo.conf...
<larsemil> propus: vart i filen
<Coffe> jag hade nog börjat med att ta bort den kernel.
<larsemil> Coffe: går inte. jag kan inte ta bort eller lägga till, har hamnat i ett dödläge
<Coffe> du bör kunna ta bort med dpkg
<propus> larsemil, kan du paste bin:na lilo.conf?
<larsemil> propus: det där tog bort varningen om lba32 grejen, men får fortfarande fel
<larsemil> Fatal: device-mapper: mapped boot device cannot be on multiple real devices
<propus> hmm.
<kodein> ohh, lilo
<kodein> det var inte igår
<larsemil> Coffe: hur gör jag det då?
<Coffe> dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.24-28-server
<Coffe> tror jag annars får du hitta hela namnet på det paketet.
<larsemil> Coffe: hmm tror inte det var så bra...
<larsemil> WARN: Proceeding with removing running kernel image.
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> då ska du inte göra det
<larsemil> hur får jag tillbaka den med dpkg då?
<Coffe> så den fallerar på att uppgradera kernel du redan kör
<Coffe> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Coffe> dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.24-28-server*tab*
<larsemil> kanske om jag tar bort kerneln så att apt-get fungerar igen, sen kör in grub istället och sen uppgraderar
<larsemil> verkar som att lilo inte har något stöd för lvm2
<Coffe> lilo.. länge sedan man anv.
<larsemil> problemet är ju att cat /proc/partitions visar http://pastebin.com/dJJ6mkef
<larsemil> och att det inte finns någon dm-0
<larsemil> Fatal: device-mapper: mapped boot device cannot be on multiple real devices
<larsemil> det där är felet
<Coffe> låter som lvm problem
<Coffe> å de är inte min starka sida.
<larsemil> Barre: !
<larsemil> det är en jävla cirkus alltså.
<larsemil> jag kan inte installera något nytt - för det kan inte köra färdigt dpkg.
<larsemil> jag kan itne ta bort vissa paket - för då blir det fel.
<larsemil> så jag är ganska låst.
<larsemil> aja lite lunch så kanske det går bättre sen.
<speedxXxcore> Någon som vet om google indexerar ens mail för egna ändamål om man kör Google Apps och betalar?
<nikihr> Halloj
<phnom> morrn
<nikihr> morrn? de va de för 6 timmar sedan :D
<phnom> nikihr: Nejdå, jag jobbar med UGT :P
<nikihr> UGT?
<nikihr> Unión General de Trabajadores
<nikihr> enda google hittade :P
<phnom> Universal Greeting time: http://thinkmoult.com/ugt.html
<nikihr> jasså :)
<phnom> "Now, instead of spending time figuring out what time of day is it for every member of the channel, we spend time explaining newcomers benefits of UGT. "
<nikihr> :)
<Coffe> behöver hjälp med perl regexp ,, försöker plocka ut det som kommer efter uid=  avslutas med ett ,   ur en string.
<phnom> Kan du inte bara matcha det med .*uid=(.*),.* och sen plocka ut det med ?1 eller $1 eller vad nu perl använder
<Coffe> phnom,  jag vet inte .. kan inte perl :)
<phnom> Inte jag heller :)
<nikihr> inte jag heller tyvärr :(
<phnom> Nähä, man kanske skulle fortsätta jobba lite...
<Coffe> jag tror jag får det att fungera nu.. förutom min regexp är fel.
<phnom> Coffe vad har du för regex
<phnom> +
<phnom> ?*
<Coffe> uid=([^,])*
<Coffe> uid=([^A-Z,]*) <---- fungerar
<phnom> Mm, du måste ha stjärnan innanför () eftersom de grupperar matchningen till $1
<Coffe> <---- ska köpa sig en regexp bok
<nikihr> antii: :)
<antii> nikihr: :P?
<nikihr> ingenting :)
<phnom> Burp, om man bara använder ett lib som är apache v2 licensierat, kommer licensen smitta av sig på resten av koden då?
<phnom> Eller räknas det som derivative work att använda ett lib.
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<kodein> nej.
<Coffe> Barre,  höll du inte på med att göra ett eget schema till ldap ?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har letat utan att finna svaret. Kan man göra så sina "favoritmappar" i utforskaren pekar på andra mappar än de i /home?
<UkuleleSolen> De som heter "Musik", "Video" och liknande
<kodein> ja.
<larsemil> Är la bara att dra dit en annan mapp
<kodein> ta en glutt i ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<kodein> UkuleleSolen: ^
<kodein> UkuleleSolen: ^ ^ ^
<UkuleleSolen> Så lätt som att dra i släppa hade man hoppats att det var.
<UkuleleSolen> Motsvarade har varit gjort på 2 minuter i windows i flera år.
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla upp detta
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: det är bara att dra och släppa
<UkuleleSolen> För att lägga till ett bokmärke, ja
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: Det är ju gjort på mindre än två minuter om man vet hur man ska göra, och det finns många sätt att göra det på. Du fick ju flera förslag förra gången och det verkade ju som att du kommit på det själv också. ^^
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: vad är det du vill göra då som inte går att dra och släppa?
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: i filhanteraren kan du trycka ctrl + b och få upp dina bokmärken
<UkuleleSolen> Jag vill inte lägga till bokmärken. Jag vill att de mappar som är "förutbestämda" som music, video osv ska leda till andra mappar än de i min heme-mapp
<UkuleleSolen> Men ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs verkar vara det jag sökt efter
<UkuleleSolen> ska prova starta om och se
<recharge> hej jag behöver hjälp med att installera ett shellscript ifrån min dvd-skiva.. hur gör jag? Det gäller drivrutiner till uppstarten på den här datorn (11.10) och vill helt enkelt kunna surfa direkt på datorn utan att ange något lösen. Skivan är en M2N.. - något.. VM62 tror jag och gäller moderkortet som är ett Asus.. Har ni tips? Det funkar bra nu, men ett litet felmeddelande i uppstarten kommer.. Ta
<recharge> cksam för hjälp :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. Att ändra i ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs verkar inte funka.
<UkuleleSolen> Har provat att byta ut raden XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Video" till XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="/media/Data 2/Ubuntu-dokument/Video" Men vid varje omstart är raden tillkaka till ursprunget igen. Nästan
<recharge> jag har alltså ett shellscript på skivan verkar det som. inte för att jag har bra koll på vad det är.. men men.. ge mig gärna tips. jag har backup :)
<Barre> Coffe: jo, men la ner det när jag fick reda på att FD höll på att implementera det jag är ute efter
<UkuleleSolen> Med undantaget att mappen "Video" i utforskaren är förändrad och heter "Filsystem" i stället och att detta pekar direkt till $HOME
<UkuleleSolen> Kan det ha att göra med versaler/gemener och mellanrum i adressen?
<larsemil> ja. måste escapa mellanrum
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: prova /media/Data\ 2/ osv
<UkuleleSolen> eller bara döpa om Data 2 till Data2
<UkuleleSolen> ska prova igen
<Coffe> Barre, ok. vad var du ute efter ?
<recharge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851401/  vad betyder detta?
<Kimmen> script som installerar version 1.0.16 av alsa?
<UkuleleSolen> Funkar inge vidare att ändra i user-dirs.dirs. Verkar som att bara mappar under home fungerar
<kodein> nej, men hur ser dina ändringar ut?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag hade en förhoppning att ändra raden XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Video" till XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="/media/data2/Video"
<UkuleleSolen> Men efter omstart ser det ut så här XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/"
<UkuleleSolen> underligt
<kodein> prova att använda xdg-user-dirs-update --set XDG_VIDEOS_DIR /media/data2/Video
<UkuleleSolen> att jag skriver det direkt i terminalen?
<kodein> ja.......
<UkuleleSolen> Kan ju inte skada
<UkuleleSolen> borde märkas om jag startar om.
<UkuleleSolen> BRB
<kodein> det borde räcka att logga ut och sen in igen.
<recharge> Kimmen, jag har scriptet på skiva.. byggde om datorn så den har väl inte de rätta drivrutinerna för skivan nu.. i uppstarten så att säga.
<propus> hej hopp!
<recharge> alltså.. på skivan finns det drivrutiner som gör att datorn fungerar på ett bättre sätt - utan att logga in eller något.. Vet inte om jag vill pilla med det, men undrar mest om det är möjligt att få det fungera med moderkortet redan från uppstarten?
<recharge> skivan heter M2N68-VM
<propus> recharge: huhu? har du försökt lägga in windows drivrutiner i linux?
<UkuleleSolen> Nop det funkade inte. Det enda som skedde var att min ena bildskärm fick en annan färgtemperatur... hur nu det hänger ihop. Och så lades en rad till i user-dirs.dirs. Men video-mappen var adresserad dit den alltid varit
<recharge> propus, nej
<recharge> jag har kopierat bin mappen och extraherat filerna till mitt skrivbord och undrar nu vart jag ska lägga dem
<recharge> propus, eller vad det nu var för mapp.. - glöm det.. det känns som att jag bara strular till det
<propus> recharge, kompilera kanske?
<einand> Umeaboy: jag unbanna dig från #swedroid nu
<Umeaboy> Nääääääääääääääääääää.
<Umeaboy> Dumma!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Varför DET?
<Umeaboy> Ingen saknar mig ju.
<Umeaboy> Banna mig igen.
<Umeaboy> Jag ber dig.
<phnom> Woot! http://www.swedroid.se/teknik-for-att-interagera-med-mobiler-genom-gester-fran-qualcomm-och-svenska-crunchfish/
<Barre> vilken dag... känns som det redan gått en arbetsvecka, och det är bara tisdag :/
<phnom> Barre: Ja, och det är väl mysigt? Tänk så mycket mer man får gjort på en 5+3 dagars vecka ;)
<Umeaboy> Barre: Räknar man veckan från Fredag till Måndag så blir det väl så. ;)
<Umeaboy> Inget illa menat alls.
<Umeaboy> höhöhö
<cutgah> någon som vet varför mina gedit snippets plötsligt inte vill innehålla åäö i xubuntu? Det som står är: gedit UnicodeWarning: Unicode unequal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequalif self.can_modify() and self.properties[prop].text != value:
<cutgah> (det är en xml-fil som alltså ska uppdateras men då lackar den)
<johanbr> cutgah, åäö fungerar annars i gedit?
<johanbr> i vanlig textfil t.ex.
<cutgah> johanbr, mmm. det har funkat i ett par månader i snippets.. men jag tror att när jag nu bytte till xubuntu.. UTAN att ändra något gick det. men när jag ändrade lite i snippetsarna för första gången på länge (förmodligen första sedan bytet till xubuntu) bröt hela xml-filen ihop
<cutgah> trots att det funnits åäö och fungerat i ubuntu hela tiden :P
<johanbr> kanske nåt i xml-filen som får gedit att bli förvirrat...
<johanbr> felmeddelandet ser ut att komma från python-kod
<cutgah> johanbr, aa det är nånting med python
<cutgah> johanbr,  men jag har ingen aning om vad :/
<cutgah> johanbr,  men det är ingen större fara egnetligen jag har redan tagit bort mina åäö.. tänkte bara om någon hade nåt quickfix..
<johanbr> gissar på att gedits plugin för xml-hantering är skrivet i python
<johanbr> du har ingen konstig locale, eller så ?
<cutgah> johanbr, vad innebär det?
<johanbr> landsspecifika inställningar
<johanbr> "locale" i en terminal visar det
<_Trullo> har nått strul med min ubuntuserver, den vill inte stänga av.. får bara den där ubuntuloggan och 5 punkter under som blinkar lite då och då i ordning.. nån som har nån idé där? finns det nån logfil man kan titta i?
<johanbr> _Trullo, prova om "sudo shutdown -P now" funkar
<_Trullo> ska prova det nästa gång
<_Trullo> läste nånstans att man skulle uppgradera grub
 * realubot slingar sig genom kanalen i en lian.
<realubot> Jeronimo!
<andol> Jomentitta, Apache 2.4 kan leka sed :)
<andol> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_sed.html
<Barre> s/J/G/
<Barre> andol: roligt.. men vad skall det vara bra för?
<Barre> andol: glöm det, jag läste lite om det :)
<bamsefar> Jävlar, det där är riktigt illa. :P
<Barre> bamsefar: du e int i op... vaffö då rå?
<bamsefar> Jag har väl ramlat ut.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att inte skriva över en ändring som man har gjort i en fil om man använder .write( re.sub(string1,string2,data) ) i en loop?
<realubot> Andra gången write körs skriver den över första ändringen, tredje gången write körs skriver den över andra ändringen o.s.v.
<cutgah> johanbr, jahaaa. förlåt att jag är så seg. mina locale ser ut såhär: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851740/
<Chrille> Någon som kan hjälpa mig lite?
<Umeaboy> Chrille: Säg vad du har för problem så kanske någon kan svara.
<Umeaboy> Berätta så utförligt som möjigt.
<Chrille> smart idé ;P
<Umeaboy> Version av Ubuntu, kernel etc. etc......
<Chrille> GRUB Loading funkar inte. Det står error:  no such partition. grub rescue>
<Chrille> och datorn vill inte boota live usb med 11.04 på
<Chrille> är de inte nån vaken ikväll
<Umeaboy> Ooooooookej.
<Umeaboy> Är USB-minnet detekterat i BIOS:en då?
<Chrille> vart kan ja se de?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
<realubot> Google firar Hertz födelsedag. :) Snyggt.
<einand> trevligt
<einand> Undra om hans ungar heter Mega, Ultra, Mid och Giga
<realubot> Det borde dom heta.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Mid?
<einand> fel stavat
<nikihr> gokväll
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-22
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> Morgens!
<Barre> morn
<realubot> God morgon.
<recharge> hmm.. jag har 11.10 och vill ändra utseende på mina mappar.. hur gör jag?
<nikihr> morrn
<nikihr> realubot: byt ikontema?
<Coffe> morrn
<nikihr> herreguuuud
<nikihr> trött
<Barre> nikihr: hilight fail :P
<nikihr> ja
<nikihr> herreguuuudu
<Coffe> Barre,  så vad var det du vill åstakomma då ?
<Barre> Coffe: mail alias hantering
<Coffe> Barre,  ok .
<Coffe> jag  tänkte titta på att göra ett eget schema för att integrera proxmox.
<Barre> Coffe: spännande
<Coffe> Barre,  mer skrämmande :)
<Coffe> tänkte försöka göra en dokumentation av ldap med cn=config där man har overlay och massa bra saker med från början
<Coffe> larsemil,  löste du ditt problem igår ?
<UkuleleSolen> God morgon!
<kodein> SIGFÖRMIDDAG
<lilleman72> goder middag alla glada
<Barre> jaha.. där utslöts man från en hälsning.. inte så att man blir gladare för det :-/
<lilleman72> hej Barre
<lilleman72> :D
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<lilleman72> ngn här som kan hjälpa mig med att få ner en installationskiva så jag kan installera från usb minne?
<Barre> lilleman72: Hej... nu blir jag gladare :P
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> <3
<lilleman72> hehe
<UkuleleSolen> Den uppmärksammme och med gott minne vet att jag brottades med att få mina "standardplatser" (som jag har lärt mig att de kallas) att leda till en extern hårddisk. Något jag aldrig lyckades med
<UkuleleSolen> Provade med Ubuntu tweak alldeles nyss, där jag kunde göra det helt grafiskt. Men likafullt fungerade det inte vid omstart
<lilleman72> ngn som vet om 11.10 funkar med ett intergrerat gfx?
<larsemil> http://feber.se/android/art/236828/ubuntu_for_android/
<larsemil> lilleman72: beror såklart mer på vilket chip kortet har än att det är integrerat.
<Coffe> läste om sgs 2 lts4  eller va den heter
<Coffe> vill ha
<larsemil> Coffe: jag väntar tills samsung galaxy s3 kommer jag
<larsemil> Coffe: men det coola med det där var ju att docka sin telefon och få ut ett ubuntu på skärmen, med samma data
<Coffe> ja  blir en sgs3 här med senda
<amelia> det verkar ju faktiskt lite intressant.
<amelia> synd bara att man inte äger varken skärm eller tangentbord...
<kodein> min grammatiska parser gick sönder lite där
<UkuleleSolen> Hej!
<Coffe> hur är det igen,, man sätter reserverade utrymmet för root på en disk ?
<UkuleleSolen> Det har skett något underligt med min Adobe Flash player.
<UkuleleSolen> Videos på Facebook o liknande vägrar spelas upp. Blir hänvisad till adobes sida för att ladda hem paketet, men det funkar ändå inte när jag installerat det
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: om det nu är helt omöjligt att fixa det på något vettigt sätt, lägg symlänkar från din $HOME till katalogerna på den andra disken.
<UkuleleSolen> phnom: Underligt att detta inte funkar man kan tycka. Hur definerar du "systemlänk"?
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: ln -s $target $name
<HeMan> Coffe: tune2fs -m
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack .. går inte sätta så högt som jag vill ha det.
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<HeMan> Coffe: dvs tune2fs -m 2 /dev/sdb1
<HeMan> Coffe: varför vill du ha högre?
<UkuleleSolen> NÃ¥n som ha en aning om mitt nya problem med flash?
<Coffe> HeMan,  jag ska försöka fejka ett system där disken är full ..
<HeMan> Coffe: ah
<Coffe> mount -o remount  ro / ska de inte fungera ?
<HeMan> Coffe: mount -o remount,ro tror jag ska funka
<Coffe> gjorde de inte
<Coffe> får kolla mer på det senare
<kodein> fylla disk? det är väl bara att köra dd if=/dev/urandom of=slaskfil.bin tills det trillar av pinn
<whomee> någon som vet var smöret ska ligga i en server? har hittat instruktioner på nätet men hittar inte fickan
<whomee> nm hittade den... dumt att märka smörfickan som kylfläkt...
<whomee> facerape på irc
<whomee> låt aldrig en sharepoint konsult sitta bredvid dig
<kodein> jaha, du blev baggypantsad
<kodein> kutym är ju att påtala säckigheten i offrets byxor
<realubot> nikihr: Byt ikontema kan du vara själv.
<realubot> "Den brittiska domstolen High court of justice har fastställt att fildelarsajten The Pirate Bay på ett olagligt sätt uppmuntrar copyrightöverträdelser. Därmed har man tagit ytterligare ett steg mot att blockera sajten i landet. "
<Umeaboy> Men en anonym proxy hjälper väl då?
<Umeaboy> realubot: ^^
<CasperN> "WordPress, in all its glory… is a damn sloppy hog." :P
<einand> någon här som provat Eye-fi?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> vet inte hur bra programvara det finns för den med linux
<Philip5> einand: men du borde läsa den här artikeln och testet: http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/test-nikon-d5100.htm
<einand> Philip5: finnd mjukvara för android
<Philip5> aha
<einand> Philip5: tänkte om man kan få kameran att ladda upp bilder med en gång på ftp/nätet
<Philip5> men för ubuntu då?
<einand> så vågar man ta bilder på snutar och andra som kanske tvingar en att radera
<Philip5> varför inte ta med mobilen direkt då?
<Philip5> fotokvalitet?
<einand> japp
<Philip5> då måste du ju ha en nikon d5100 ;)
<einand> nja, blir nog d3100
<Philip5> skulle inte jag göra men men
<einand> nja
<einand> d5100 kostar 2500kr mer än d3100
<einand> så är väl mest det
<CasperN> d5100 vridbara skärm är najs, det är en detalj som jag gärna har på en kamera iaf
<CasperN> d3100an saknar ju det
<einand> nja
<einand> tänkte bara börja lära mig konceptet
<CasperN> en d5100 är säkert lättare att sälja om du inte fastnar för foto
<einand> fast då måste jag ju vänta med att köpa den
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> men det är skitväder ute ändå
<CasperN> så du kan gott vänta :)
<einand> nja
<einand> jag har kommmit fram till att jag kommer bli ganska så exakt lika nöjd oavsätt
<einand> skulle förstås kunna köpa d5100 nu, men då får jag inga tillbehör
<einand> fast dom kan man köpa nästa månad
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> och bättre att lära sig en sak först, riktigt bra
<CasperN> sedan köpa prylar
<einand> nja, tänkte mer på stativ och polfilter samt väska
<CasperN> äh, d5100 har samma sensor som d7000, alltid värt något
<einand> tanken med att köpa en billig var förstås, att om jag inte gillar det ger jag bort kameran till min syster. Lättare att ge bort en för 3500kr än en för 6200kr
<einand> och d3100 har samma sensor som d5100
<CasperN> man gillar inte att fota med en billig kamera
<CasperN> då är det onödigt att köpa en kamera alls
<CasperN> nej
<einand> CasperN: går man från mobilkamera så är en billig bättre ;)
<CasperN> d3100 har en mindre
<einand> ok
<einand> står i dom review att dom använder den nya cmos sensorn, samma som är i nikons kommand higend
<einand> därför den var så rekomenderbar
<CasperN> bättre iso på D5100, 14bit raw, bara 12-bit på d3100, mycket viktigt om du har en skärm som bara klarar 8bit :)
<CasperN> äh, för den prisskillnaden som är på de båda kamerorna så skulle jag gå för D5100, det är en liten summa för vad man får
<einand> 2500kr skillnad?
<einand> då kan jag gärna ifrån d5100 gå upp ännu mera
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> smart tänkt, gör det
<einand> så har jag en kamera för 35k som jag inte vågar gå i stan med
<CasperN> du kan haxxa blixten till en stungun
<CasperN> så du känner dig säker
<einand> lol
<einand> o 23.1 x 15.4 mm CMOS (DX format)
<einand>  o 23.6 x 15.6 mm CMOS (DX format)
<CasperN> på en fet nikonblixt är det nog tillräckligt för att stoppa stora bovar
<einand> tror du verkligen 0.2m.m. gör någon skilnad på sensorn
<CasperN> 2mpix
<einand> hur ofta tror du jag kommer behöva det då
<CasperN> men framförallt är det en bättre sensor med jäkligt mycket högre iso
<einand> hum..
<CasperN> dvs betydligt bättre bilder när det är halvtaskight ljus
<CasperN> vilket det är jämt när det inte är solsken eller studioljus typ
<einand> men urk
<CasperN> äh, valet är såklart ditt, men ta reda på vad du verklign vill först
<einand> vad betyder det när LCD skärmen är  o Articulated
<CasperN> ska man fota med bra ljus hela tiden, då duger en billigare
<CasperN> är det vardagsbilder, då är det värt en bättre
<salmiak> realubot: eftersom TPB efter månadsskiftet när de går över till bara magnetlänkar bara tar 90MB är det väl svårt att stoppa tillgång till väl. Ja även inklusive torrentfiler och kommentarer går den in på ett 4GB usbminne.... (om jag säger att jag tycker du ska tanka hem en film från thepiratebay att titta på ikväll, är jag svårt kriminell då, och skulle bliviti blockerad om jag bott i storbrittanien?)
<CasperN> en dyrare kamera blir mer allsidig
<einand> jo
<CasperN> att du kan vrida skärmen
<CasperN> artikluerande skärm
<einand> CasperN: vad tycker du om bildstabislator då
<CasperN> rör sig på en axel
<CasperN> einand: kan jag inte svara på, fråga Philip5
<CasperN> jag är verkligen inte bra på sånt
<lilleman72> nu har jag försökt att installera Ubuntu i 7 timmar...SAMMA installation???
<lilleman72> identifierar maskinvara ca 75% har den bara kommit...
<CasperN> lilleman72: prova en annan installationsskiva?
<lilleman72> dvd e skit i så jag kör usb
<einand> hur fungerar  o Image sensor cleaning system
<salmiak> lilleman72: ajaj, alltså den dör när den kommit 75% av installationen? låter mysko
<lilleman72> den hänger sig?
<lilleman72> akn man starta om maskinen utan usbminnet i för att se om den fortsätter?
<salmiak> nog för att det kan ta 7 timmar att installera om man har för lite minne och försöker installera på sin 128MB dator så den behöver swappa på disken så fort man flyttar musen men....
<tazaar> försöka igen med alternative install? mycke bättre imho
<lilleman72> tazaar vad innebär det?
<CasperN> einand: någon form av skakning av sensorn tror jag, vet inte riktigt, men nya nikons kör det när man sätter på och stänger av kameran
<CasperN> eller när man kör det manuellt
<lilleman72> salmiak jag har 2gig i ram
<salmiak> det finns nån installationsskiva där isntallationsprogrammet kör i textmod eller nått va
<CasperN> för att skaka bort dammpartiklar som smygit sig in helt enkelt
<lilleman72> salmiak jag kör ju via usb
<tazaar> lilleman72: den har bättre stöd för hårdvara
<salmiak> ah
<tazaar> salmiak: det är alternative install som är text mode :)
<lilleman72> men jag vill ha desktop
<lilleman72> annars kan jag lika gärna köra clarc connect
<tazaar> lilleman72: jo det är desktop fast installatorn är i textmode
<lilleman72> ok
<tazaar> lilleman72: brb leta länk
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> tazaar finns den txtmode på usb?
<realubot> salmiak: Visst, men hur ska folk hitta torrentarna utan sökmotor?
<einand> realubot: google
<lilleman72> tazaar jag tror det har att göra med att min cpu ligger på 76grader :P
<realubot> einand: Ja, tills Google slutar lista torrent-filer.
<realubot> Nu när ACTA och PIPA inte är aktuella så kanske det dröjer...
<realubot> SOPA
<tazaar> lilleman72: wow :p http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ är listan ska gå av tåget nu kommer om 30
<realubot> lilleman72: Din dator ska ju inte stänga av sig p.g.a. temp-ökning under installationen. Då är något fel.
<realubot> Datorn måste ju klara en sådan belastning.
<lilleman72> normalt ska dator "dö" vid 70 grader
<lilleman72> men jag har stängt av det så vid 70+ så segar maskinen ner
<realubot> Temp. ska ju aldrig komma upp i kritiska temp. av en installation. Något är allvarligt fel.
<realubot> Dessutom låter inte 70 grader så mycket för CPU:n? Eller menar du systemtemp?
<lilleman72> realubot nej CPU...har en gammal cpu
<lilleman72> hade klockat cpun såg jag
<lilleman72> :P
<realubot> "I höstas kraschade oförvarnat webbsajter för ett 50-tal myndigheter och företag. Nu presenterar Myndigheten för samhällskydd och beredskap (MSB) en rapport om datahaveriet. It-samhället är nytt och sårbart, visar den.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/ny-rapport-om-datakraschen
<CasperN> idioter är sårbara
<bittin> sådär nu är telefonen uppdaterad och mat till imorgon införskaffat
<realubot> !kaka | bittin
<ubot2`> bittin: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<bittin> :p
<bittin> jag har väl inte hjälpt nån med nåt
<salmiak> realubot: jag tänkte de skulle kunna fixa en liten patch på några kb en gång i veckan på den där 90MB TPB-kopian kanske :-) och sökfunktion lokalt i den förståss på din egen dator
<realubot> salmiak: Ok. Men alla som inte har db lokalt då? Ska dom ränna runt på nätet och leta? Många kommer inte ha TPB-kopian lokalt.
 * salmiak föreställer sig ett paket "TPB" att installera med Synaptic eller Programhanteraren som förutom hela databasen som uppdateras automatiskt av ubuntus upddateringshanterare, även har nått litet program man söker med. det kanske blir två paket förståss, tpb ~1MB och tpb-data ~90Mb
<salmiak> Jag inser dock att jag inte är i fas med allmäna trenderna där ordbehandlingsprogrammet ska vara en "molntjänst" på webben osv, när jag försöker av-webbifiera thepiratebay :-D
<tazaar> lilleman72: sorry fel lista , http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ är det du ska tanka ifrån *-alternative-i386 är nog den du ska ha (32bitars)
<swecarp> Philip5:  tjena
<Philip5> swecarp: kena kmannen
<swecarp> hu är det
<swecarp> Philip5:  hört något från kurden hur det går för honom
<Philip5> jorå, sitter och glor runt p ebay
<Philip5> nä inte på 2 dagar eller så
<swecarp> vad skall du handla nu
<Philip5> en blixt till
<swecarp> ok en slav då
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> en sådan här: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=297
<Philip5> swecarp: har du någon extra blixt eller kör du bara med pop-up på kameran?
<swecarp> extra blixt
<swecarp> fick tag i en bgeg av canons nästan värsta som går astt ha på min kamera
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> vilken modell är det?
<swecarp> 580ex
<Philip5> den är ju fet och najs
<Philip5> pro flash ;)
<swecarp> ok o0m du säget det
<Philip5> lite lurigt med ebay bara när man ska välja säljare
<Philip5> lite lotteri
<realubot> "Personal i en matvarubutik dödshotades under tisdagen i Gävle av en kund som inte var nöjd med att semlorna var slutsålda i butiken."
<swecarp> ja men i bland kan man gör riktiga klipp
<realubot> Man accepterar inte vad som helst som kund.
<swecarp> gävle rena vilda vestern
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> blixten är halvapriset på ebay och ny
<swecarp> Philip5: han som jag köpte blixten av hadde 8st han är profs fotograf  av en ren händelse så fråga jag honom om han hadde en  till övers
<swecarp> betala 1000kr för den
<swecarp> nödläge har uppståt här en världs kris kaffe bryggaren har gott sönder
<Philip5> var bra pris men den var beganad?
<swecarp> jag tror han har använt den 10gngr
<swecarp> ok måste åka köpa ny kaffe bryggare
<swecarp> ses senare
<Nafallo> hmm... semlor.
<Nafallo> det var nagra ar sedan...
 * Nafallo kvittrar till scandinavian kitchen och fragar om de har semlor
<lilleman72> 20:28:52.591 Attempting 'password' authentication.
<lilleman72> 20:28:54.442 Authentication failed. Remaining authentication methods: 'publickey,password'
<lilleman72> jag fattar inte att jag inte kan logga in
<lilleman72> måste jag reboota datorn?
<realubot> Nafallo: Inga dödshot bara om dom inte har några semlor. Lova det.
<Nafallo> realubot: har lovas ingenting ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: ;)
<Nafallo> lilleman72: nej. ser ut som du maste skriva ratt losenord, alt logga in till ratt dator?
<lilleman72> Nafallo jo jag har det..
<lilleman72> har även rebootat med det hjälper inte
<lilleman72> måste jag göra ngt annat efter jag installerat ssh servern?
<swecarp> årdningen återställd ny kaffebryggare inköpt
<lilleman72> är inet ssh porten 22??
<lilleman72> som orginal?
<realubot> swecarp: Är det en vanlig eller en specialbryggare?
<realubot> En sådan där som brygger massor av sorter?
<Nafallo> lilleman72: jo.
<Nafallo> lilleman72: ss -l pa servern?
<lilleman72> men jag fattar inte varför jag inte kommer in
<lilleman72> Nafallo vad e det?
<Nafallo> visar lyssnande portar.
<phnom> lilleman72: Har du provat att köra det lokalt på servern? SSH-servern svarar ju uppenbarligen eftersom du får börja autha dig.
<lilleman72> local adress port ::: SSH
<lilleman72> har inte klient installerat
<lilleman72> måste jag ha så jag slår in anv och pw när jag startar datorn?
<lilleman72> nähep får ta det efter cuppen
<haffe> Hallå party lovers.
<niklaswe> ello haffe
<Nostradamus72> Jag är i lite behov av hjälp
<Umeaboy> Nostradamus72: Vem är inte det i dagens samhälle?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<CasperN> kan själv!
<Nostradamus72> Jag har en kraschad Win 7 och tänkte installera Ubuntu vid sidan om
<Umeaboy> Man kan tyvärr inte ta något för givet.
<CasperN> vid sidan om?
<Umeaboy> Vad behöver du Winbloze till då?
<Nostradamus72> Umeaboy ;-)
<CasperN> why?
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle rensa bort allt vad Pyttemjuk heter.
<Nostradamus72> Det behöver jag nog egentligen inte såvida inte min tioåriga dotter propagerar för det
<Umeaboy> Well, lär henne att använda Linux då. ;)
<CasperN> du är väl ingen curling förälder? :P
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Nostradamus72> Men i dagsläget behöver jag ha det vid sidan om för att kunna gå in och göra en backup på ett antal dokument
<Nafallo> Nostradamus72: var ar det du statt pa problem?
<Umeaboy> Nostradamus72: Det kan du ju flytta över med gParted.
<Nafallo> sjalv forstar jag mycket val varfor man kan vilja behalla windows pa datorn.
<markus> haffe: hej
<haffe> Hallå.
<Nostradamus72> Installationsprogrammet har upptäckt att följande diskar har monterade partioner dev/sda
<Nostradamus72> och undrar om jag vill avmontera partionerna
<Nafallo> svart att veta vad /dev/sda ar utan att du berattar for oss :-)
<Nostradamus72> Det är det som är problemet, jag har inte en aning om vad dev/sda är, men trycker jag nej så kommer det upp ruta där jag kan välja mellan att radera win 7 eller göra "något annat"
<Nostradamus72> Då väljer jag "något annat" och hamnar i en ruta som säger "installationstyp" och så visar den SDA1, SDA2 och SDA 3, alla märkta ntfs
<Nostradamus72> Jag kan då välja ny partitionstabell, lägg till, ändra, ta bort, återställ samt installera nu
<markus> Nostradamus72: jag antar att du har windws 7 på din dator och vill behålla det?
<markus> /dev/sda är en hårddisk
<markus> har du flera hårddiskar i datorn?
<Nostradamus72> Markus: Ja
<markus> du kör ubuntu live nu eller?
<Nostradamus72> Du menar kör det utan installation
<markus> ja
<Nostradamus72> ja
<markus> så du har en hårddisk med windows 7 och en annan som du vill installera ubuntu på?
<Nostradamus72> Lite oklart, faktiskt
<markus> okej. jag tycker att prio nummer ett ska vara att köra backup på dina dokument
<Nostradamus72> Helt enig
<markus> får det plats på en usb-sticka, de viktigaste dokumenten?
<Nostradamus72> Men hur gör jag det
<Nostradamus72> Jag har en extern hårddisk
<Nostradamus72> inkopplad
<markus> okej
<markus> starta "filhanteraren"
<markus> jag tror det ska gå att hitta din windowspartition från den
<Nostradamus72> och den heter på Ubuntuspråk?
<markus> du kan även starta ett terminalfönster och skriva "mount" för att se var dina hårddiskar ligger på filsystemet
<markus> på ubuntuspråk heter den "nautilus"
<Nostradamus72> Något sådan har jag inte
<Nostradamus72> Hur öppnar jag ett terminalfönster
<markus> jag har inte kört ubuntus egna interface själv
<Nostradamus72> Ledsen, men jag är fullständigt grön på det hr
<markus> men antar du går till menun och skriver "term"
<markus> "terminal"
<markus> om du hittar din hemkatalog så borde den öppnas i filhanteraren
<markus> på dagarna jobbar jag med datasupport och på kvällen är jag undercover-datasupport :P
<Nostradamus72> Nu har jag fått upp ett terminalfönster
<markus> skriv mount
<markus> se var /dev/sda... /dev/sdb... ligger nånstans
<markus> exempel: /dev/sdb1 on /media/digital type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<markus> nu skrämmer jag dig med massa kommandon
<Nostradamus72> dev/sda3 on /media/ACER type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<markus> speciellt intressant är det om det står att det är av typen ntfs, för då betyder det att det är din windowsdisk där
<markus> ligger windowspartitionen på en extern hårddisk eller?
<Nostradamus72> Nej
<markus> okej men det borde vara rätt
<markus> på /media/ACER borde din windowshårddisk ligga
<Nostradamus72> Det låter rimligt
<markus> du kan inte hitta filhanteraren (nautilus) och sen leta upp /media/ACER ?
<markus> Den kan heta "Files" också
<markus> Nostradamus72: http://bayimg.com/haMcAAAdn
<markus> sådär ungefär
<Nostradamus72> Poängen är att jag kan komma in i Acer, se alla mina filer, men däremot hittar jag inte min externa hårddisk
<markus> så du har hittat de filer du vill säkerhetskopiera till externa hårddisken?
<markus> har du kopplat in externa hårddisken?
<Nostradamus72> Jag hittar dem, och har kopplat in hårddisken
<markus> om du ser på bilden som jag skickade så ser du i panelen till uppe till vänster att jag har två hårddiskar inkopplade
<markus> ser du inte din externa hårddisk på motsvarande ställe?
<markus> just det. den listar allt som ligger under /media/
<markus> se om du pluggar ur och sen in externa hårddisken igen, om du märker att något ploppar fram
<Nostradamus72> Nu kom den fram
<markus> så nu kan du kopiera filer genom att dra eller kopiera, klistra in. du listar säkert ut hur
<Nostradamus72> Nu står det Mount and open Iomega
<markus> när du har alla filer så koppla ur externa hårddisken innan du börjar installera något så du är säker på att du inte skriva över något
<markus> Iomega, är det din externa hårddisk? du måste "Mount"a den innan du kan börja använda den
<Nostradamus72> Jepp, hur gör man det
<markus> antar att du högerklickar på den ikonen och väljer mount eller liknande
<markus> eller så markerar du bara den
<markus> dubbelklickar kanske
<markus> om du från filhanteraren väljer "View > Extra pane" så får du två paneler så du lätt kan kopiera filer mellan två olika ställen
<Nostradamus72> Problemet är att inget händer när jag mountar
<markus> om du bara klickar eller dubbelklickar på iomega, syns inte filerna då?
<d3eniz> Grabbar / flickor, troligen en enkel fråga MEN; Hur får jag imbeded videos att funka på firefox i Ubuntu? Har installerat Shockwave flashplayer plugin, när jag kollar ifall den är up-to-date så säger är oupdaterad. Jag laddar hem den nya filen och installerar via Software manager. När jag startar firefox nästa gång så flaggar den fortfarande att flashplugin inte är uppdaterad
<markus> d3eniz: vilken sida är det?
<d3eniz> va?
<d3eniz> som säger att den inte är updaterad?
<markus> shockwave finns väl inte för linux?
<markus> ja
<markus> är det typ youtube?
<d3eniz> startar jag add-ons manager i firefox så ser jag "shockwave flash" i plugins
<d3eniz> och på ; "https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/" så ser jag Shockwave Flash
<d3eniz> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999. Outdated Version
<markus> skumt... 1) kan du se videos på youtube.com 2) vilken sida fungerar inte för dig?
<d3eniz> jag kan se klipp på youtube
<d3eniz> men inte imbeded
<d3eniz> dvs typ sweclockers
<markus> sweclockers kan jag inte heller se men har antagit att det beror på adblock
<d3eniz> testat lite andra sidor också
<d3eniz> extra credits, zero punctuation
<d3eniz> ingen av dom funkar
<markus> skumt. du har alltså "Adobe Flash plugin" installerat om du kollar i ubuntu software center?
<d3eniz> strange
<d3eniz> jag har adobe flash plugin 10 installerat
<d3eniz> men inte adobe flash plugin
<markus> testa att byta =)
<d3eniz> vill do
<markus> jag har tvärt om
<markus> "adobe flash plugin" verkar vara flashplugin-installer 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2
<markus> dvs version 11 något istället för 10.
<d3eniz> TACK!
<markus> :) fungerar det?
<d3eniz> Ja
<d3eniz> :P
<d3eniz> dagens hjälte
<d3eniz> <3
<Nostradamus72> Händer inte ett skvatt när jag försöker mounta den externa hårddisken, däremot är det inga problem att koppla in min Galaxy Note
<markus> satsa på den istället då
<Nostradamus72> Då gör vi så. Markus, jag är skyldig dig en semla på Malmös bästa fik
<markus> ingen orsak
<markus> förövrigt tycker jag inte unity (ubuntu grafiska gränssnitt) är särskilt lätt
<d3eniz> lätt?
<d3eniz> att använda eller prestanda?
<markus> lätt att använda
<andtabbittin> i min värld kör Ubuntu gnome
<d3eniz> gnome 3 är sjukt mycket trevligare än unity
<lilleman72> hur ändrar jag rättigheterna så jag kan lägga in filer från min workstation till server?
<andtabbittin> ej kört
<d3eniz> jag kör dock på XFCE i dagsläget då jag inte riktigt gillar hur allting ser  och känns så "puffigt" i både gnome unity
<andtabbittin> kör blackbox o pekwm
<d3eniz> lilleman72: chmod 777 ?
<lilleman72> tack
<markus> lilleman72: ej rekommenderat att göra chmod 777
<markus> men det kommer fungera :) antagligen
<lilleman72> men hur ska jag då göra när jag ska ha in alla mappar
<d3eniz> 777 ger fulla rättigheter för alla
<andtabbittin> chown user:user
<lilleman72> ja men det går väll att ändra i efterhand?
<markus> jo men visst
<d3eniz> "NTFS configuration tool" frågar efter sudo lösenord vid uppstart och stänger ner sig direkt efter :S :P
<markus> det känns inte som ett program man vill ha att göra med
<d3eniz> :P
<d3eniz> markus, vet du har jag fixar så att min externa hårddisk mountar direkt vid uppstart?
<lilleman72> markus vad e den normala siffran om man har en www?
<markus> lilleman72: vad är frågan?
<lilleman72> chmod xxx på en www map
<markus> du menar vad du ska ha för chmod <siffra> på nån katalog?
<lilleman72> m
<lilleman72> speciellt på en WWW
<markus> du menar typ /var/www ?
<lilleman72> ja
<markus> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4.0K 2012-02-12 19:28 www
<markus> sp ser min ut. det är 755
<lilleman72> så jag skriver sudo chmod 755 /var/www
<markus> sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www/
<markus> skulle jag tro
<lilleman72> -R=??
<markus> ifall du vill göra det rekursivt, annars inte
<markus> annars tar du bort -R
<lilleman72> jag e noob
<markus>        -R, --recursive
<markus>               change files and directories recursively
<lilleman72> jag har läst lite men fattar nada
<d3eniz> -R rekursivt så gör det det på alla undermappar också
<lilleman72> ok
<markus> det betyder att inte bara /var/www blir 755 utan alla filer därunder också, precis som d3eniz säger
<lilleman72> ok
<markus> fast det är lite dumt att göra så egentligen tror jag för då får alla filer +x flaggan satt. men det spelar nog inte så stor roll
<lilleman72> hur ser jag vilken cmod mappar har?
<markus> ls -alh
<markus> eller ls -lh ifall du inte vill lista gömda filer
<lilleman72> ok
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<lilleman72> hej
<Ezim> lilleman72, du har växt :).
<lilleman72> hehe tackar
<lilleman72> :D
<markus> lilleman72: -rwxr-xr-x  betyder att ägare=rwx, grupp=r-x, andra=r-x
<markus> dvs samma som 755
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> så om jag vill ge min user alla rättigheter hur gör jag då?
<markus> r = 4, w=2, 1=x, rwx = r+x+w = 4 + 2+ 1 = 7
<markus> lilleman72: chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<markus> chown lilleman72 dinfil
<lilleman72> ok
<markus> Ezim: gokväll
<markus> lilleman72: om du sen skriver ls -lh dinfil ser du att användaren borde ha blivit din användare
<Ezim> markus, godkväll. ny här på kanalen?
<lilleman72> tackar
<markus> Ezim: nej inte direkt, har varit här lite löst till å från i några år :)
<Ezim> vart har ni gömt Philip5? :)
<d3eniz> Under min säng
<d3eniz> Schh!
<Ezim> markus, :) okej. hoppas vi ser dig oftare.
<Ezim> d3eniz, är du bittin?
<markus> Ezim: är det många som brukar chatta här?
<d3eniz> bittin?
<Ezim> markus, :) ja det är polska riskdagen här. :P
<Ezim> d3eniz, sorry, antog att du var bittin. kändes lite bittin aktig kommentar. :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim, :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, tjenis grabben.
<d3eniz> lugnt :P
<Krawlezt> Hej :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du blivit Kubuntu/KDE frälst och fått en vacker desktop som min? :)
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/watch-ubuntu-for-android-in-action/
<Ezim> vad säger ni om nyheten?
<d3eniz> jag kör en chrootat installation av debian på Optimus 2x i dagsläget :)
<Ezim> Philip5, har du läst vad kwin-utvecklarna tänker ta återgärden emot gamla grafikkort och även blob ati?
<d3eniz> chroot installation*
<markus> Ezim: känns som ubuntu försöker göra allt möjligt samtidigt :) varför inte fixa unity först? :)
<markus> har dom verkligen så mycket resurser att spendera. ubuntu spenderar ju resurser på ARM-plattform, server, allt möjligt.
<Ezim> markus, jag kör ej Unity, så jag vet inte vad som behövs fixas från 11.10 till 12.04. Vet bara att folk upplever Unity stabilt i 12.04.
<Ezim> markus, :) mark ska tydligen vara rik.
<markus> Ezim: jag kör inte unity jag heller så jag vet inte om det är stabilt. vet bara att jag inte gillar det jag sett
<d3eniz> jag förstår att canonical vill in på ARM marknaden
<markus> igår flyttade jag _ [] X till höger sida
<Ezim> markus, tror nog du får ta unity en chans när 12.04 släpps.
<markus> ARM tycker jag är en bra satsning
<Ezim> du kanske blir unity-holic :)
<markus> Ezim: kanske :P är det något speciellt som ska fixas då?
<Ezim> markus, vad menar du med fixas? :)
<markus> jag gillar inte nånting av det öht. gillar gnome-shell lite förutom att det inte går att byta mellan olika applikationer
<d3eniz> jag tycker inte att tanken bakom unity är dålig heller, ett unifierat skrivbord över alla plattformar
<markus> Ezim: ett vettigt användargränssnitt
<Ezim> jag tror om ubuntu får till alla pusselbitar kan det vara en bra satsning. dock är det för tidigt bua eller hurra.
<markus> gillar nog gnome2 alla gånger
<Ezim> markus, somliga tilltalas av unity-shell och andra inte. :)
<Ezim> markus, kör xubuntu då. eller kör gnome 3 fallback mode med extension.
<d3eniz> jag tycker att det är bra att canonical satsar. Oavsätt vad man tycker om unity eller om canonical som företag.
<markus> jag kör gnome 3 fallback med. Ezim finns det extensions till gnome 3 fallback?
<markus> jag gillar deras ARM-satsning
<Ezim> markus, jag kör KDE/Kubuntu vi har :) allt fixat här. vet ej om det finns för fallback, men bör det inte? https://extensions.gnome.org/
<d3eniz> Någon mer än jag som är sugen på Raspberry pi?
<markus> d3eniz: jag definitivt
<markus> d3eniz: jag köpte en sån här innan: http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
<d3eniz> markus: några roliga planer?
<Ezim> d3eniz, kommer nog bli en succe.
<markus> d3eniz: nja vet inte riktigt men har pysslat lite med ARM innan. kan vara rätt så meckigt men kul om det blir en levande community
<markus> rent generellt gillar jag billiga och strömsnåla datas
<markus> Ezim: körde kubuntu innan men gillar gnome(gtk) bättre.
<d3eniz> om det funkar bra med 1080p video uppspelning så vill jag verkligen få igång den med XBMC
<Ezim> markus, ja, nice att du gillar gtk/gnome. gnome 3 lär bli bra med tiden.
<Ezim> just nu är gnome 3+ati lika med elände.
<markus> d3niz, rasbpi? Den ska inte klara så många codecs pga de inte har köpt licenser för det.
<Ezim> d3eniz, det ska väl finnas specifik raspberry pi xbmc
<Krawlezt> Är det värt att formatera en helt ny dator från W7 till Linux?
<markus> Ezim: ja om det kommer lite bra, stabila och snygga extensions
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det får du själv bestämma.
<d3eniz> Ezim: Var ett tag sedan jag kollade men tror att det var på gång?
<markus> Krawlezt: om du vill ha w7 så nej, annars ja
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Jag funderar faktiskt, det känns som att jag inte kommer klara mig utan Linux men samtidigt så känns det fel att formatera en helt ny dator
<markus> Krawlezt: jag skulle satsa på att börja med paralellinstallation, antingen att installera ubuntu från windows eller boota med ubuntu och partitionera om hårddisken ifall det behövs.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kör dualboot om du vill ha både världar.
<markus> om du installerar från windows slipper du partitionera.
<markus> för det går väl fortfarande, eller är det borttaget?
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Klarar inte leva i 2världar
<Krawlezt> Allt eller ingent Markslap
<Krawlezt> markus,
<Ezim> Krawlezt, lev i den du trivs bäst. :)
<Krawlezt> "Min egna"
<Krawlezt> :)
<engla> Krawlezt: du kan köra windows virtualiserat istället?
<d3eniz> Jag tog steget och dumpade Windows "helt" här om dagen. Blir tvungen att köra en VM installation av windows 7 för c# programmering i skolan dock.
<d3eniz> Mono funkade itne så bra som jag ville med c#
<markus> d3eniz: vad går du för skola?
<Krawlezt> engla, Nja, klarar inte det somsagt. Linux eller Windows.
<d3eniz> markus: Mälardalenshögskola
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kör som sagt med det du trivs.
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Säg till din lärare att det inte är värt att lära sig koda C#
<markus> Krawlezt: kör windows och virtualbox med ubuntu ? :)
<Krawlezt> Säger 16åringen Krawlezt på Freenode om han undrar
<Ezim> om du inte gillar dualboot. är själv ingen dualbootare.
<markus> d3eniz: har kompisar som gått där (för att få CSN under sommaren)
<Krawlezt> Får se hur kär jag blir när jag får min dator
<d3eniz> dom har c# programmering under 1.5 år bara. Resten av tiden är c och c++
<d3eniz> samt bash
<Krawlezt> C  är bäst
<Krawlezt> Bash är bäst
<Ezim> Krawlezt, om du är en gamer och vill ha problemfri spelupplevelse med alla senaste spelen kanske windows är bäst.
<Krawlezt> C++ är bäst
<Krawlezt> Men inte C#?
<d3eniz> c# suger
<markus> jag gillar nog C bäst av dom.
<Ezim> eller om du nu måste ha specifik program som tvingar en med specifik format.
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar också C bäst av dom.
<engla> finns väl inget bra med bash
<Krawlezt> C# kan hänga sig, jävla Windows påhitt.
<Ezim> annars har jag ingen aning varför folk kör windows :).
<markus> Python är min favoritspråk. Metaprogrammering är kul men klurigt och farligt, för man gör inget vettigt bara massa meta.
<markus> "Python är min favorispråk", dvs inte svenska uppenbarligen.
<d3eniz> bestämde mig för att sätta mig och skriva en conky klon till windows här om dagen... det går inte att få tag på systemet utanför program du kör i princip med c# =/
<Krawlezt> PHP är dock roligaste :)
<markus> PHP är en billig perl-kopia :P
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Tror nog jag kör Windows faktiskt, dock vet jag inte varför.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, varför joinar du inte #devel.se ?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, valet är ditt. :)
<d3eniz> jag ber om ursäkt att min svenska är hemsk ikväll
<d3eniz> 1 flaska vin och 3 öl gör det tyvärr
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Nu skrev du lite fel?
<Krawlezt> markus, PHP är extremt roligt :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, nej. det är nikihr kanal för programmering intresserade.
<Krawlezt> På vilket nätverk?
<Krawlezt> Verkligen inte här.
<Krawlezt> Inte kom jag in där
<Ezim> d3eniz, firar du något specifikt :)?
<einand> #devel-se
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ kanske det var
<d3eniz> Ezim: ledighet imorgon!
<Ezim> einand, bra att du rätta mig.
<salmiak> appropå programmering, går det att få till så man kan ändra i koden medans programmet körs och så fortsätter programmet köra med den nya koden, utan att starta om programmet från början alltså, om kan vill koda C++ ?
<d3eniz> är inte det meta injections typ?
<Ezim> salmiak, joina #devel-se :).
<engla> salmiak: jag kommer ihåg apples Xcode hade "fix and resume" men aldrig hört om det på linux
<salmiak> Ezim: ja det kanske jag ska göra ja
<salmiak> engla: okej jag får söka på "fix and resume" och se vad jag hittar
<engla> det hette nog inte så, "fix and continue" verkar det som
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Det där är inte det lättaste, dock går det.
<Ezim> maxjezy=mästerkocken och Philip5=guru vad gör ni? :)
<Ezim> blendar ihop? :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, undrar när man somnar idag
<Ezim> krs-one kärlek. :)
<salmiak> ah
<d3eniz> Krawlezt: Återkommande problem. Tänkte gå och lägga mig i bra tid igår, formaterade om datorn och fixade Xubuntu istället, sen fastnade jag med lite andra project.. slutade med att jag fick 3 timmars sömn :P
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Haha, vad för projekt sysslar du med? :)
<markus> salmiak: det är lättare med lisp eller liknande. kanske är lisp som det går för
<salmiak> markus: aha. jag tycker mig ha sett nån göra det som kodat java (men jag vill ju köra c++ eller c)
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Kom på en sak, jag kommer behöva Windows.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) du behöver ej förklara dig.
 * Krawlezt viskar till Ezim: Photoshop
<einand> Photoshop fungerar utmärkt i linux, iaf cs5
<Krawlezt> Nej?
<d3eniz> Krawlezt; Projekt och projekt ^^ Jag fastnade i en labb i skolan. Håller på med en sök algoritm i binärträd som inte ville funka som jag anser att den borde.
<Krawlezt> Sen när då?
<einand> Sedan alltid?
<Krawlezt> Varför har ingen sagt detta till mig
<einand> varför har du inte frågat
<salmiak> för att du inte ska sluta köra gimpshop?
<Krawlezt> Jag var tvungen att använda Photoshop 7, fick kryp.
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Gimp och allting med gimp kan dö.
<salmiak> hehehe
<Krawlezt> Helt ärligt, hamnade säkert 1månad bakåt i min kodningns planering.
<Krawlezt> Tack vare Gimp
<salmiak> :-D
<d3eniz> Krawlezt: Gillar inte gimpa lltså?
<Krawlezt> Om jag gör
<d3eniz> dåår?
<d3eniz> dårå*
<Krawlezt> Det är inte Photoshop, nuff said :)
<d3eniz> haha
<d3eniz> Photoshop is the only photoshop
<Krawlezt> Det är det finaste någon har sagt i denna kanal
<d3eniz> jag har bara använt photoshop för bildmanipulering i mitt liv ( praktiserat samt jobbat för en fotobyrå i västerås ).
<salmiak> nån borde fixa en opensource-grafikeditor som ser ut, känns, luktar och smakar som photoshop kanske :)
<markus> d3eniz: O(log n) .. :) se vad jag kan
<Ezim> salmiak, vad är felet på gimp?
<d3eniz> dom tipsade om någonting i linux format för ett tag sedan
<markus> salmiak: dt finns ju gimpshop
<Ezim> att den inte kostar pengar?
<d3eniz> eller i tuxradar menar jag
<d3eniz> kommer inte ihåg vad det heter dock
<Ezim> gimp paint studio kanske lockar er mer?
<salmiak> Ezim: nä nu var det ett tag sen jag körde gimp eller photoshop heller, och ärligt talat är jag ingen advanced user av sånnt...  och jag har inte testat gimpshop än, men *tänk* göra det vid tillfälle. och det är väl tanken som räknas eller? ;-)
<markus> salmiak: gimphoto?
<Ezim> http://www.ramonmiranda.com/
<salmiak> oh.. får kolla
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Photoshop är gratis? =)
<Ezim> den som står för gimp paint studio är själv proffs.
<markus> Krawlezt: jes men de ar inte "free"
<Ezim> men det räknas nog inte då han kör gimp :).
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Testa inte gimp, du kommer må dåligt över att du har ödslat din tid
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) jaså har photoshop nu blivit gratis? :)
<markus> http://www.gimphoto.com/     undra om detta aer naagot att ha
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Alltid vart och kommer alltid vara :)
<Krawlezt> markus, Enkelt svar: nej
<salmiak> Krawlezt:  alla program är gratis. företagen är inte överens med användaren om att de är gratis bara :-D (men alla program är inte opensource så man kan aldrig veta vad för fuffens de gör)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) jaja adobe-fanboy.
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Det är det ända jag gillar med Windows, Photoshop. Resten kan hänga sig
<markus> Krawlezt: har du testat det?
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Exakt :)
<Krawlezt> markus, Nej
<Krawlezt> :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) då fungerar din kära photoshop 5 eller vilket nr den har i linux.
<d3eniz> det är tråkigt tycker jag att företag som utvecklar bra produkter så som photoshop inte släpper en linux portat version =/
<markus> Krawlezt: jag tycker gimp verkar ratt sa okej forutom anvandargranssnittet inte verkar saa bra
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Tydligen gjorde det men ingen har sagt det till Krawlezt
<d3eniz> OKEJ! Släpp den i proprietary version men snälla! porta den till linux iaf!
<markus> d3eniz: hade du betalt de tusenlapparna for linuxporten da?
<d3eniz> om jag hade använt den frekvent; ja
<Ezim> fungerar photoshop för android?
<Krawlezt> Någon som sitter på Quakenet?
<d3eniz> jag är en av de där lagliga piraterna :P
<d3eniz> "lagliga"
<Ezim> ni som har koll på smartismobiler
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Photoshop Express finns.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ja, då är det tidsfråga innan du kan köra det på någon linux dist. desktop.
<Ezim> :)
<d3eniz> alla filmer jag tankar och gillar köpre jag, jag har köpt en licens av windows 7.
<Krawlezt> R.I.P Tankafetast förövrigt.
<d3eniz> torrentleech! :)
<Krawlezt> Skrytmåns :)
<d3eniz> har en inv ligger om du vil lha
<d3eniz> vill ha*
<Ezim> Krawlezt, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/watch-ubuntu-for-android-in-action/
<Ezim> där ser du hur android-specifika apps körs i unity/ubuntu.
<markus> ser ni detta: åäö ?
<Krawlezt> Docks att skaffa en Android Mobil då
<Krawlezt> markus, Ja
<d3eniz> markus : ja
<Ezim> hoppas inte alla vettiga stream sidor för serier/filmer följer samma öde
<Ezim> jävla acta, sopa och vad det nu finns kvar för bokstavskombination.
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Dreamseed.nu är det som används nu
<Krawlezt> eller swesub.tv
<markus> gött, fixade utf-8 i putty. sitter på min lilla win-xp-maskin som är bärbar två meter ifrån min stordata med irssi
<Ezim> Krawlezt, jag kör ej torrent för ladda ner saker, bara distar.
<d3eniz> Ezim: Mhm! Har du hört om nya lag förslaget?
<d3eniz> Ezim: Sopa 2.0
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Jag har hört om den, dock ville jag inte läsa :(
<Ezim> d3eniz, nee, man blir bara less på världen.
<d3eniz> Ezim: Stop online piracy act 2.0  = Stop online Pedophilia Act(typ)
<d3eniz> samma förslag. nytt namn som kriminaliserar alla som röstar emot
<d3eniz> (vad jag har förstått det som) inte hunnit sätta mig in i det ännu
<Krawlezt> Jag vill också rösta
<Ezim> om de gör något med mina fotbollsstream sidor jag är beroende av :) då jävlas
<d3eniz> haha
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Haha, hoppas dom bara gör något mot dom :) Vad jag skrattar då!
<d3eniz> Gör vad ni vill, men rör ni min fotboll, då JÄVLAR
<Ezim> hökarna vill kontrollera allt på nätet.
<d3eniz> ja
<Ezim> :( min favorit film-stream site är nere.
<Ezim> quicksilverscreen vila i frid. tyst min.
<Ezim> :(
<Krawlezt> Ezim, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-countdown-banner-contest-opens/
<Krawlezt> Jag ska försöka!
<d3eniz> Den enda platsen i världen som ännu inte är specielt påverkat av politisk korruption vill dom nu ta över =/ Det känns lite fel egentligen, internet byggdes i grunden för att vara okontrollerat, inte ha några fasta punkter och kunna avklara ett kärnvapenkrig. Det skulle vara att gå emot den fundamentla strukturen av internet att börja försöka censurera det.
<Ezim> d3eniz, det är nog bra att allt det här sker.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Ezim> då kanske människor vaknar upp från den bubblan man blivit van med
<d3eniz> Ezim: Det komemer ske förr eller senare ändå
<Ezim> x_link, :) bra.
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Enda jag gör nuförtiden i denna kanalen är dansen, är knappt aktiv längre =)
<Krawlezt> Någon som har en rolig domän?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Fast inte jag, men någon ha säkerligen.
<Ezim> x_link, det är bara för att du kör kde 3 :P.
<engla> bara tråkiga domänder
<engla> bra stavat
<x_link> Ezim: Hur visste du att jag kör 3:an?
<Krawlezt> Har en bouncer (Om det säger någon något) som jag ska ha vhost på
<Ezim> x_link, :) du driver va?
<x_link> Nä?
<x_link> Bytt nick eller något?
<Ezim> x_link, :) kärt barn har många namn.
<Ezim> messias
<Ezim> frälsaren
<Ezim> kurdistan
<Ezim> osv
<Ezim> :)
<x_link> Ahh
<x_link> Bandit, varför bytt nick =)
<Ezim> x_link, :) det är ju gamla nyheter. vad har du gjort senaste dagarna? :)
<Krawlezt> Kärt barn har många namn, jag heter Krawlezt. Bara Krawlezt.
<Ezim> där gick internet kabeln ur.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, din mor var snäll. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<d3eniz> Krawlezt: Haha!
<markus> vad har Krawlezts mor gjort med Ezim?
<Krawlezt> Han är min far.
<Krawlezt> *Tystnad*
<markus> aer det far och son bonding?
<markus> bond.. james bond..
<Krawlezt> Nja, drev bara :)
<Ezim> haha Krawlezt :).
<Ezim> jag har respekt mot folks mödrar.
<Ezim> skulle ej vara passande :).
<Ezim> ej mot utan för kanske :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Jag håller på att få spel på Xchat.
<d3eniz> respekt mot folks mödrar?
<markus> Krawlezt: irssi :)
<d3eniz> Jag vet inte om det är jag eller staden som har förändrats på sistonde, men västerås är tammefan fullt av tokheta milfs.
<Krawlezt> markus, Gud vad jag saknar irssi... Dock var inte irssi fint i Windows och jag har inga burkar kvar att dra PuTTy genom.
<Ezim> ne grabbar nu ska man lägga sig
<Ezim> ha det bra gott folk.
<markus> du Krawlezt, du kör inte lunix?
<Krawlezt> Inte för tillfället, sitter på min mors dator.
<Krawlezt> Ska köpa min nya dator, som jag drömmer om varje natt.
<Krawlezt> Kommer ha 8gb ram, annars 6gb.
<markus> Krawlezt: har tips på en dator som du kanske har råd med. raspberry pi :)
<Krawlezt> Länka
<markus> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Krawlezt> Såg den tråden på Flashback, dock läste jag aldrig
<d3eniz> Köpte ny burk med dubbla gtx 570 GLH kort och lite annat smått och gott... 3 veckor senare så slutade jag spela ^^ sjukt onödigt
<markus> 35 dollar ifall du vill kunna chatta på den.
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Vad spelade du? :)
<d3eniz> markus: går annars att installera wifi usb kort
<Krawlezt> markus, Helvette vad standard hemsida dom hade
<markus> om du hittar ett under 10 dollars, annars är det bättre att köpa varianten med nätverksport :)
<markus> Krawlezt: jag tycker den är fin
<Krawlezt> Tweenty eleven tema från Wordpress
<Krawlezt> Min dator är väldigt fin markus, vill du se? :)
<d3eniz> Krawlezt: wow, skyrim, borderlands, starcraft 2 m.m m.m
<markus> ja vill väldigt gärna se
<Krawlezt> markus, http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099#extra
<markus> ja den var inte så dyr =)
<Krawlezt> markus, Nej, men helt okej för det jag ska använda till :)
<Krawlezt> 6gb ram är det bästga
<Krawlezt> AMD E-450
<markus> den är säkert jättebra. gillar dock inte 15" bärbara
<d3eniz> använder man någonsin 6gb ram vardagligt?
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Inte en aning, jag kommer dock ha 8GB ram då jag har 2gb hemma.
<markus> jag har bara 1GB i denna datan
<d3eniz> jag har 8 gb 2000 mhz minnen sitter i min dator just nu och det känns sjukt overkill
<Krawlezt> markus, Min förra dator hade 10,5"
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, Oherregud :)
<markus> denna är 1024x600 min andra datorn är 1920x1200, på jobbet har jag en 1920x1200 + 1900x1080, 23"
<markus> 24"
<markus> antar alla har antecknat det nu?
<Krawlezt> markus, Fyfan vad nice. Älskar stora skärmar men nöjer mig med 15 :)
<Krawlezt> Vad jobbar du med?
<markus> datasupport
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad underbart jobb
<markus> hahaha
<d3eniz> mot privatpersoner eller företag?
<markus> professionell mailare. företag bara
<Krawlezt> markus, Seriöst, du har det skönaste jobbet.
<d3eniz> det är iaf helt okej har jag hört :P
<Krawlezt> Du sitter och mailar och pratar i telefon med folk, OM DATORER!
<markus> hjälpte företag som tillverkade miljögifter och GMO-grödor idag
<markus> skönt å kunna bidra :)
<d3eniz> ...
<d3eniz> :P
<Krawlezt> Vänta, vad för datasupport gör du?
<d3eniz> det undrar jag också
<Krawlezt> Grödor? Är inte det växter och sådant?
<markus> dom använder väl datorer dom också?
<Krawlezt> Jag trodde folk ringde och sa att dom hade fel på sin dator eller något
<Krawlezt> Ja, men vad säger dom?
<markus> nej, jag ringer dom ifall jag behöver.
<engla> du sköter mailsystem?
<markus> lite serverrelaterade, felsöker nätverk, databaser, programvara, lite utvecklignssupport
<Krawlezt> Jag hade världens bästa praktik med min förebild som är Systemutvecklare, fyfan vad jag trivdes.
<markus> mycket hjälp/frågor angåend authentiseringslösningar
<markus> säkerhet/prestanda
<d3eniz> tittade lite på snittlönen som system administratör i usa idag... 72.000 dollar.. WTF
<markus> hahaha. men det är per år?
<d3eniz> ja
<d3eniz> ofc
<Krawlezt> Tänk att sitta och koda, dricka kaffe, lyssna på hög musik i sitt rum, sitta i en skön stol, bra tider, bra lön, 2skärmar, bra datorer, tillgång till företagets linux servrar. Ska jag fortsätta?
<markus> det är 40 000kr/månaden
<Krawlezt> Det är bästa jobbet markus, bli systemutvecklare.
<markus> jag vet inte om jag håller med riktigt.
<markus> de har också deadlines och får tumma på kvalitet, de har också kunder som har felaktiva krav
<markus> felaktiga krav
<markus> får man göra fulhack för att hinna med som man sedan ska fixa "sen"
<CasperN> jag vill ha sex skärmar...
<markus> vilket aldrig händer eftersom det alltid är brist på tid
<CasperN> minst
<markus> CasperN: jag vill ha sex
<markus> skärmar bryr jag mig inte så mycket om :P
<markus> sex timmars arbetsdag hade varit något
<d3eniz> CasperN: Har du några displayports på din dator?
<CasperN> kärna de där 30bit skärmarna dreamcolor skärmarna för 28k styck också
<CasperN> gärna*
<CasperN> displayport??? är inte det stendött?
<Krawlezt> Vilka krav ni har?
<CasperN> Thunderbolt ska det väl va nu
<d3eniz> Caspern: Är det?
<d3eniz> ja visserligen
<CasperN> ja
<Krawlezt> "Jag vill ha 6skärmar" CasperN: jag vill ha en dator :)
<d3eniz> Thunderbolt är iofs rätt nytt?
<d3eniz> jag har inga thunderbolt portat på min dator iaf
<d3eniz> portar*
<CasperN> nu pratar vi ju om vad vi vill ha :)
<CasperN> inte vad vi har
<engla> thunderbolt är samma kontakt som "mini displayport"
<markus> jag vill ha tillbaka vettig hantering av virtuella desktops
<engla> eller nåt sånt
<CasperN> nä
<markus> då räcker en skärm rätt så bra
<CasperN> thunderbolt är mer än så
<engla> ja
<d3eniz> kör dubbla skärmar just nu
<engla> men kontakten passar
<CasperN> det är displayport + lite annat
<CasperN> beställde ny skärm igår
<CasperN> hoppas den kommer imorgon
<d3eniz> 2x 22" 1080p
<markus> produktiviteten ökar linjärt med antalet skärmar
<d3eniz> heltklart
<CasperN> HP ZR2440W 24" bra kampanj på dustin nu
<d3eniz> markus: helt ärligt så skulle jag vilja säga, produktiviteten minskar linjärt med antalet skärmar
<markus> d3eniz: skulle nästan hålla med. men kan tycker att 2 är ok
<markus> jag har min texteditor + dokumentation ibland på ena skärmen
<markus> och jobbar på huvudskärmen
<CasperN> synd som fan att HP inte hade kommit med någon uppföljare till sin wide gamut skärm
<CasperN> det hade gjort mig lyckligt
<d3eniz> 1 skärm = IDE + Google, 2 skärmar = IDE + google + facebook + 9gag
<markus> CasperN: undra om det är en sån jag har
<markus> kan jag skriva något kommando för att se vad jag har för skärm, just nu är skärmen svart.
<markus> försökte med lsusb fast såg inget speciellt
<CasperN> http://www.dustin.se/hp-lp2475w-24-wide-tft-black/product/5010249823?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<CasperN> den där skulle jag velat ha, men kampanjen på den nya skärmen var så bra så jag kände mig tvungen att ta ZR2440W istället
<CasperN> kanske kommer en ny LP skärm från HP i samma stil om man väntar ett tag
<CasperN> fetast vore att ha en sRGB och en aRGB
<realubot> engla?
<CasperN> realubot: ha du revolutionerat wikin än?
<engla> realubot: hej
<markus> jag har en dell 273
<markus> dell 2412 http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=946255
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har inte rört den.
<CasperN> :(
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har haft annat att göra men det är ju ett projekt i mars att städa wiki:n.
<CasperN> iof
<realubot> engla: Hej hej.
<realubot> engla: Är du ny här?
<CasperN> bättre att vänta på nya ubuntu
<engla> realubot: ja det tror jag
<realubot> CasperN: Varför?
<CasperN> så man kan ta bort allt som tappar support
<CasperN> eller när det nu är
<engla> realubot: blev bara hitskickad för att yeager är här och har hand om sv-l10n
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tänkte bara lägga in "varningsmeddelanden" och mina guider från forumet.
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har kodat lite Python senaste dagarna.
<CasperN> meh, jag som trodde att du skulle bli en hjälte och städa hela wikin åt oss
<realubot> CasperN: Nej. Vi får snygga till den lite.
<realubot> CasperN: Vi kan inte rensa 10.04 när 12.04 släpps eftersom supporten på 11.04 gäller till 2013 eller något.
<realubot> engla: Aha.
<CasperN> går inte 10.10 ut strax?
<realubot> Det gör det kanske ja.
<realubot> Det är ju inte LTS så.
<CasperN> tveksamt om det finns så mycket 10.10 material, men en och annan kanske
<markus> realubot: du gilla python?
<realubot> Är det så många guider till 10.10 då? Jag tror det är för 8.04 och 9.10 eller guider som fungerar med många versioner.
<realubot> markus: Så där. :)
<engla> realubot: ändå en rätt stor kanal för att du ska kunna hålla reda på alla nya. men nej, jag kör inte ubuntu utan debian
<realubot> markus: Jag har bara börjat koda i det.
<d3eniz> Krawlezt: vad var det för programmerings kanal du snackade om tidigare?
<realubot> engla: Nja. Man märker om det kommer in ett nytt nick när man har varit här några år.
<Krawlezt> d3eniz, #devel-se
<CasperN> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?pu=966050 skills av mig, tror aldrig jag spikat att köpa något när det ligger längst ned på prisutvecklingen :D
<realubot> CasperN: Är det en IPS?
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> eller e-ips
<CasperN> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hp_zr2440w.htm
<realubot> Mm.
<CasperN> tycker den verkar vettig
<realubot> Vad gör att du köpte just den?
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Ta den här då: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=866895
<CasperN> främst priset och att den ligger hyfasat bra utan kalibrator från fabrik
<markus> realubot: jag gillar det mycket. ska sova nu. god natt
<CasperN> den verkar vara bästa budget IPSen just nu också
<realubot> CasperN: Varför inte den här? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=946255
<realubot> markus: God natt.
<CasperN> den verkar ha en sämmre panel enligt tester
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<CasperN> helst var jag sugen på HPs LP skärm från 2008
<CasperN> det var samma pris som ZR innan de sänkte priset
<CasperN> men då skulle jag behöva en kalibrator också
<engla> CasperN: finns ju en open-source kalibrator nu http://www.hughski.com/
<CasperN> annars är de helt oanvändbara
<CasperN> engla: jo, 16 veckors väntetid
<CasperN> och ska man bygga en behövs en spektrometer för 30k
<CasperN> en colorhug lär jag skaffa ändå
<CasperN> men det kommer ta tid innan de dyker upp
<engla> ok
<CasperN> cool grej annars, han som gjort colorhug har gjort en hel del användbara program också
<CasperN> börjar tillverkningen ta fart så är han värd att supportas
<engla> vad bra, jag har alltså ingen aning om det där själv
<CasperN> gör han mjukvara till fler OS och ett snyggare mer flashigt skal kan han bli riktigt rik på den där tror jag
<engla> men blir inte resultatet bättre även för de som inte har en colohug -- om man har en samling profiler på vanliga skärmar och konfigurationsprogram till linux
<engla> ok
<CasperN> möjligt, men det är svårt att säga, skärmar är olika från fabrik, och grafikkort påverkar en del
<CasperN> så en profil från en dator till en annan med samma skärm behöver inte ge samma resultat har jag läst
<CasperN> men något bättre blir det förmodligen
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-23
<CasperN> de skärmar som tftcentral skriver avviker mest från korrekta värden bör man absolut ladda ned profiler till om man hittar
<CasperN> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_s27a850d.htm
<CasperN> den t.ex
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab
<CasperN> hmm, många olika sorter det finns
<d3eniz> en polare erbjöd mig en kall öl om jag kommer över till honom med mat från ett lokalt burger hak här i trakten.. är det värt?
<CasperN> nä
<engla> jag hade gillat det
<CasperN> hade inte gjort mig besväret, hade någon orkat fixa käk till mig nu skulle jag dock bjuda på en själv
<d3eniz> ok!
<d3eniz> dags för spriten!
<d3eniz> baybay! :P
<d3eniz> eller ölen!
<engla> LjL:
<engla> oops
<realubot> "Kronprinsessan Victoria är på Karolinska sjukhusets förlossningsavdelning i Solna för att föda sitt barn, uppger hovet för TT."
<engla> kanske dit man ska ta med sig burgare och öl
<engla> till daniel
<Umeaboy> d3eniz: ..............Eller inte. ;)
 * delhage kräks på monarkin
 * einand ställer sig brevid delhage 
 * realubot förstår att einand och delhage vill ha en gammal sosse som president istället för en monark.
<realubot> Göran Persson?
<einand> Ärligtalat så ser jag inte varför vi inte kan ha kvar vårat stadskick fast utan kung
<delhage> och varför behövs en president?
<engla> huvudlös monarki?
<realubot> Vem ska representera Sverige formellt utomlands då?
<einand> hur gör andra länder?
<realubot> Vem ska göra kungens jobb?
<einand> vi kan skicka en älg
<realubot> Dom har en kung eller en president.
<delhage> statsministern?
<engla> alltså kungen har inget vidare jobb att göra
<engla> jag tycker det är kasst att vi skickar någon som inte har något att säja till om.. det är ju en värdelös motpart
<engla> hur kul är det att ta emot en kille som inte kan påverka
<realubot> Statsministern och utrikesministern har nog inte tid att sitta och tjöta med sultanen av Brunei.
<delhage> precis
<einand> då får man väl införa en roll som "Komunikationsminister"
<realubot> Kungen gör nog ett mycket större jobb än vad folk tror. Han är ständigt ute och reser.
<delhage> skitsnack
<realubot> Representerar Sverige. Marknadsför svenska företag utomlands m.m.
<delhage> skitsnack
<realubot> Nej.
<delhage> skitsnack
<realubot> Vad vet du om det?
<delhage> skitsnack
<delhage> monarki är inte demokrati
<delhage> punkt
<realubot> Du har gått på att republikanernas skitsnack.
<engla> alltså
<einand> WARNING: Please note that the Triggertrap only supports modern flashes. Older flashes and studio strobes can send voltages of over 600 v through the Triggertrap, and it is not designed to handle that; you will probably fry your Triggertrap in the process.
<delhage> realubot: sluta trolla
<realubot> delhage: Mona Sahlin for president eller Viktoria for Queen?
<realubot> Vad väljer du?
<engla> anders björck hehe
<einand> Mona Sahlin
<engla> så många sopiga kandidater
<delhage> realubot: huvudet på spiken: "väljer"
<CasperN> släpp skiten nu...
<realubot> Ja ja.
<engla> om jag får önska en demokratireform så skulle det nog vara författningsdomstol
<realubot> engla: Vad ska vi med det till?
<einand> Jag skulle nog vilja ha det så att vem som helst kan forma ett parti
<realubot> Vad gör en författningsdomstol?
<engla> pröva lagar som fra-lagen
<realubot> einand: Är det inte så?
<realubot> Vem hindrar dig?
<realubot> einand: Ja, just.
<einand> realubot: du måste ha x antal tusen signaturer
<realubot> einand: nJa, just.
<realubot> Äsch.
<engla> idag har vi KU men det är ju ett utskott av riksdagsledamöter
<realubot> engla: Ja, just.
<realubot> Där satt den.
<engla> det behövs en motpart
<realubot> engla: Vad är problemet? Om du inte klarar av att samla in några tusen namnunderskrifter så är nog inte partiet värt mycket.
<realubot> einand: Det var till dig.
<einand> realubot: slöseri med tid
<engla> heh
<einand> lika bra att låta röstningen ta hand om det
<einand> om folk inte tror på mig kommer dom ändå inte rösta
<realubot> Den stora demokratireformen ligger nog i att reformera tidningar, TV o.s.v.
<realubot> Presstödet?
<engla> kommer de rösta på dig om du inte orkar gå hemifrån för att starta partiet?
<realubot> Och partistödet kanske.
<einand> parti stöd borde avskaffas helt, och tillåta privata investeringar i stället
<realubot> Eller avskaffa privata gåvor och enbart ha partistöd.
<engla> ah på tal om det, moderaterna har fortfarande inte visat sina partibidrag
<realubot> Så motsvarar partiernas ekonomiska möjligheter stödet.
<einand> så löjligt att privata gåvor är olagligt
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att se var Moderaternas pengar kommer ifrån.
<realubot> SD stoppade det.
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> V, Mp, S ville att partierna skulle redovisa?
<engla> jo
<engla> övriga borgerliga gör det ju redan så
<einand> S ångra ju sig sedan när det visade sig att dom fått "suspekta" pengar
<realubot> Jag förstår om SD och M inte vill redovisa. Det är dom två partierna som har skumma givare.
<engla> då får man väl strunta i att applicera det retroaktivt
<realubot> M har näringslivet och SD har rika högerextremister.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<einand> och S har facket och löst folk
<CasperN> nej, S har medlemslistor
<realubot> LO pumpar inte MYCKET pengar i S.
<einand> LO = direkt fanansiering till S
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det är enorma summor. 100+ miljoner?
<realubot> Nej, kanske inte men det är väldigt mycket.
<einand> CasperN: S drog ju tillbaka kravet på att redovisa allt, när någon journalist sniffa upp att deras pengar inte var helt PK heller
<engla> se, sån etablissemangssylta
<CasperN> jag syfta på ssu som fick bidrag för att slänga in folk i deras förbund, som inte alls var medlemmar
<einand> jag tror helt och hållet att både S och M är lika goda kolsupare. Enda skillnaden är hur dom väljet att presentera det
<CasperN> aja, skitsamma, tycker inte politik hör hemma i denna kanalen
<realubot> "LO:S STÖD TILL SOCIALDEMOKRATERNA. LO:s valkampanj är den senaste stödaktionen från fackföreningsrörelsen till Socialdemokraterna. Totalt har LO pumpat in 77 miljoner kronor till S under mandatperioden."
<CasperN> det gör inget bra med sig
<CasperN> för*
<realubot> Helt otroligt att S inte gör ett bättre val med så mycket pengar.
<realubot> "LO:s senaste valkampanj till stöd för Socialdemokraterna kostar 9 miljoner kronor. Men det totala stödet är mycket större än så. TT rapporterar att LO:s egen valbudget ligger på 24 miljoner kronor. Dessutom får S sex miljoner kronor per år av LO centralt samt sex kronor per medlem i de olika LO-förbunden. Det totala stödet från LO till Socialdemokraterna uppgår till 77 miljoner kronor under mandatper
<einand> så det motsvarar ungefär 100 årslöner för en politke
<einand> r
<realubot> Jag gillar Vs "partiskatt".
<realubot> 10% av politikerarvodet till partiet.
<realubot> Jag tror Ohly skänkte bort en stor del av sin riksdagslön.
<CasperN> Ohly var mer borgare än någon annan
<CasperN> han var bara inte välkommen hos moderaterna
<realubot> Nä, V är ett oppositionsparti eftersom det är ett av få partier som röstar mot regeringen i nästan alla frågor.
<realubot> SD, M och Mp röstar med Alliansen i 80%+ av alla beslut.
<engla> speciellt M
<engla> de verkar nästan vara med alliansen ibland
<einand> Mp börjar väl se lite små blåa ut, iaf lila
<realubot> Jag tror Ohly & Co menar det dom säger. Problemet är att verkligheten nog inte stämmer riktigt med vad dom säger.
<realubot> Mp har väl fattat att så länge SD sitter i riksdagen så kommer V, Mp och S aldrig att bilda regering.
<realubot> Så dom kanske söker sig mot mitten av den anledningen.
<realubot> einand: Haha.
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<realubot> engla: Haha.
<realubot> engla: Jag menar SD, S och Mp.
<CasperN> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=connochaet
<realubot> Men det stämmer att man ibland får en känsla av att M samarbetar med Alliansen.
<CasperN> helt plötsligt önskar jag att jag hade en gammal dator kvar
<CasperN> "Minimum hardware requirements are:   A i586 compatible processor (i. e. Pentium I)   At least 64 MB RAM "
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda.
 * realubot trycker på självförstörelseknappen och lämnar kanalen i kanalens enda räddningskapsel.
 * CasperN hinner före
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<haffe> Hallå.
<propus> hallå!
<amelia> morrn!
<propus> godmorgon amelia :)
<Barre> morrn morrn
 * Barre förbereder sig för att hålla utbildning hela dagen
<Barre> *poff*
<haffe> Har vi några skattejurister här?
<amelia> morrn propus__ och Barre!
<Coffe> morrn amelia
<amelia> morrn Coffe!
<amelia> vad händer idag då? någon som har något spännande projekt på gång de får och vill berätta om?
<haffe> Jag tror att jag har blivit delägare i en bladserver med 12 opteronblad.
<haffe> Vi funderade på att dra igång en molntjänst på den.
<andol> haffe: Sedärja, men du är inte säker? :)
<coobra> haffe:  :D
<coobra> haffe:  bli inte bladig nu ?
<coobra> blada inte ur nu
<coobra> ta och blada ner nu va
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> humor utan kaffe :(
<Coffe> amelia,  jag har ett
<Coffe> jag ska integrera proxmox med sssd och fusiondirector
<amelia> Coffe: ok. på jobbet eller privat?
<amelia> haffe: vad är det för bladchassi-modell?
<Coffe> amelia,  det blir privat.  slutar här nästa fredag.
<Coffe> men jag måste nog lära mig perl :(
<coobra> amelia:  nu gick du igång  :D
<nighter> perl är ju kul!
<amelia> Coffe: oh fan, vad ska du göra sen då?
<amelia> nighter: japp. :)
<Coffe> amelia,  blir semester en stund, men letar nytt sen
<amelia> coobra: nja, är bara lite nyfiken... jag är inte så mycket för bladservrar faktiskt.
<amelia> Coffe: ok.. att du vågar sluta utan att ha nåoot nytt.
<coobra> amelia:  du är ibmgamserver tjej  ?
<Coffe> amelia, vart inte precis som jag planerade det. men det är som det är .
<Coffe> så amelia du kan ju hojta till om du hör något om någon kul ledig tjänst.
<amelia> Coffe: ah, IPSoft sökte folk för någon vecka sedan.
<nighter> bara läga upp cv på monster eller något du blir neringd.
<nighter> många head hunters där.
<nighter> de är som galna.
<amelia> Coffe: kan rekommendera dig att kolla med safemind också, rekryteringsföretag som faktiskt är bra.
<nighter> IT marknaden är fan galen just nu
<amelia> nighter: jag har aldrig fått ett vettigt samtal från ett cv på monster. är bara massa rekryterare som har noll koll... och så förstås Microsoft som ville att jag skulle komma på intervju för ett jobb som DBA för att jag kunde MySQL...
<nighter> rekryterarna fixar ju intervju åt dig.
<nighter> behöver inte göra något.
<amelia> nighter: jo, men gäller ju att de ringer om rätt typ av jobb, inte bara "data + data = funkar"
<nighter> testade lägga upp på kul för nån månad sen fick 8 samtal på 1 timme så fick stänga ner profilen
<nighter> då de inte funkar med mitt jobb jag har nu.
<nighter> de har ju nån pärm bara välja och vraka
<nighter> vad du tycker är kul
<amelia> sånna intervjuer går jag inte ens på... antingen får de ha något konkret att presentera eller så får det vara.
<Coffe> amelia,  okey.. ska göra det.. kul då jag har en safemind mösse
<nighter> tycker det är perfekt slipper man söka själv. Välja några headhunters som söker jobb åt dig. De presenterar dig på massa ställen sen väljer man bara vad som är kul! tycker det är perfekt.
<phnom> nighter: Sen ger du dem ditt CV, sen ändrar de lite i det för att passa bättre, sen får du jobb i en blomsterhandel för att du är en ***** på blombinderi. :P
<amelia> nighter: tja, det är ju bra om det funkar. tyvärr har det inte gjort det för mig, det har slutat med att jag fått jobb via bekanta eller som jag sökt själv i slutänden.
<nighter> ok, inte heller tagit något jobb via något sådant. Kolla på kul fick massa nya jobb men har ju ett redan så tacka ju endå nej i slutändan.
<amelia> safemind kan jag iaf rekommendera, de har koll på att det är skillnad på data och data och är väldigt trevliga och genuint intresserade av vad man gör.
<haffe> Jag reggade mig på monster.
<haffe> Jag får massor av erbjudande från klarna och ett från manpower som ville träffas.
<haffe> Jag funderade på att gå på mötet med manpower bara för att snikdricka kaffe.
<Coffe> amelia,  ska kolla med dom .. tack ..   hör du något om ledig tjänst.. så hör av dig.
<Coffe> får skaffa en  bot.. då jag ska utomlands snart
<nighter> det är sån brist på IT-marknaden så är det är arbetsökandes marknad.
<whomee> tänk om man hade jobb :(
<nighter> kan få hur mycket lön som hellst då alla slåss om kompetensen.
<phnom> whomee: Va? Du jobbar ju på Axis
<whomee> phnom: ja just fan, jobba hette de ja ..
<whomee> :P
<phnom> whomee: Working hard or hardly working?
<whomee> phnom: checking 'le irc
<amelia> jag reggade mig på monster förrförra gången jag sökte nytt jobb... är ett företag som fortfarande ringer 1-2 gånger om året och undrar om jag ångrat mig.. och så ett annat som trots att jag varit på intervju och tackat nej till jobbet för att jag inte gillade deras företagskultur, de lyckas av någon anledning få med mig i varenda jävla genomsökning och kollar om jag vill komma på intervju så fort de har ett jobb ledigt.
<phnom> Jag försöker komma på VAD jag ska jobba med för tillfället.
<amelia> kan tillägga att det var nästan 5 år sedan.
<nighter> Ja, de är ju headhunters mer profiler de kan presentera desto bättre för dem.
<amelia> nighter: fast just de två är INTE headhunters/rekryteringsföretag utan företagen själva..
<nighter> :)
<nighter> som jag säger det är brist i IT-marknaden arbetsökandes marknad.
<amelia> nighter: jo, och det har det varit ett bra tag..
<amelia> tur man har hittat hem nu :)
<amelia> slipper springa på intervjuer fyra kvällar i veckan.. :P
<realubot> God morgon.
<phnom> mörrn
<amelia> morrn realubot!
<bamsefar> Hrrm
<bamsefar> Finns det några rhel-ninjor här? ;)
<bamsefar> Om jag vill ha ett alias/extra ip på ett interface.
<bamsefar> Är det en ifcg-lo:0 jag vill ha då, eller finns det något snyggare sätt?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  borde de vara om du vill ha ytterligare loopback
<Coffe> fast jag kan inte rödmössa
<delhage> bamsefar: ifcfg-ethX:0 funkar
<delhage> bamsefar: /usr/share/doc/initscripts-*/sysconfig.txt
<delhage> bamsefar: rhel5 eller 6?
<derfian> mm, akta för networkmanager.
<delhage> yum remove NetworkManager
<bamsefar> delhage: 5
<bamsefar> Eller ja, kent-os egentligen, men det behöver vi inte prata högt om.
<delhage> bamsefar: man bör kunna lägga in IPADDRn, NETMASKn osv också i huvudfilen
<delhage> har aldrig testat det dock
<delhage> då får du o-lablade interface tror jag
<derfian> delhage: och de syns inte i ifconfig har jag för mig, man får kika med ip addr show
<delhage> derfian: precis
<delhage> ifconfig är för dinos ;)
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Jag körde med ifcfg-lo:0
<bamsefar> Så hade vi gjort på andra burkar, lika bra att inte göra något spexigt. :D
<delhage> ett alias på loopback
<delhage> icky
<bamsefar> Varför?
<delhage> det om något är spexigt ;)
<bamsefar> Vi har massvis med sådana.
<delhage> ok
<bamsefar> Dels för "DSR"-lastbalansering, dels för loopback-tjänster som annonseras via routingprotokoll.
<bamsefar> Det jag sätter upp nu är en DNS-server.
<delhage> DSR?
 * delhage sitter på OpenDNSSEC-kurs på .se
<bamsefar> delhage: Vi skickar retur-trafiken bredvid lastbalanseraren.
<bamsefar> Så då måste man ha lastbalanserar-vip:en på servrarna.
<bamsefar> delhage: http://lbwiki.com/index.php/DSR
<Coffe> delhage, fan den skulle jag vilja gått på
<delhage> Coffe: är en till i april tror jag
<Coffe> delhage, ok.. ska kolla.. tack .
<delhage> Coffe: https://www.iis.se/en/evenemang/opendnssec-praktisk-kurs-2
<Coffe> delhage,  du skulle sagt till innan .. :) men då blir det gå på den andra
<ePax> Vad är vitsen med Opendnssec?
<Coffe> att man ska få äkta namnuppslagningar och inte råka ut för maninthemiddle problem
<ePax> Men det är en ganska ny projekt som startades för knappt 2 år sen.
<Coffe> ePax,  för de var då dom upptäckte hur sårbart det var.
<Coffe> delhage,  rekomennderar du kursen ?
<ePax> Coffe: Självklart. Allt är sårbart om det confas felaktigt.
<ePax> ipv6 kursen lär bli roligare tror jag :D
<Coffe> har dom en ny sån på gång ?  jag var på den förra.
<ePax> https://www.iis.se/internet-for-alla/ipv6/e-utbildning
<delhage> Coffe: absolut
<Coffe> ePax,  ok. jag kollar på dom nu. ska nog skumma igenom dom .
<Coffe> har dock haft stora problem med ubuntu och dhcp när det gäller ipv6.
<ePax> Vad för slags problem. Inte att jag är expert men frågar endå.
<Coffe> jag får den inte att skicka sitt hostname.. så jag får inte min dynamsika dns att fungera. frustrerande så funkar windows klienterna
<Snake1> Någon som sysslat med Dell servrar tidigare och bytt ut ett DRAC kort måtro ?
<Snake1> har lite trubbel att avlägsna ett sådant då det ska bytas ut.
<Coffe> har aldrig bytt drac kort. men det borde deras support kunna svara på
<Coffe> vad är det som strular ?
<Snake1> Coffe: ja att avlägsna det, :P
<Snake1> sitter minst sagt som berget.
<Snake1> http://store.flagshiptech.com/product_images/t/347/DRAC4__31983_zoom.jpg
<Snake1> jag har kommit såpass långt att jag avlägsnat fläktarna som sitter ovan. men som du ser de där "plast flärparna"
<Snake1> försöker jag, vicka dem mot mig för att då på ena sidan kunna lyfta kortet så går det icke, något som håller fast det mot mobot
<Coffe> ok.. ring deras support .. eller kolla deras sida.. dom brukar ha steg för steg.
<d3eniz> god morgon
<phnom> Snake1: Har du tryck där det står "push here first"? ;)
<swedala> han valde nog märkningen med den överkorsade handen i rött :P
<swedala> märkningen betyder att du inte skall lossa den två högerhänder :P
<Snake1> phnom: de e lungt, jag löste det.
<Snake1> Push here first och second är bara när man "installerar" kortet
<Snake1> va tvungen att ta en kortsida i taget och vicka på flärparna sammtidigt som jag drog uppåt och vickade försiktigt så lossnade det
<kodein> alltså, här är man statsanställd
<kodein> och så bjuds man inte på tårta när statschefen blivit morfar
<kodein> det är för bövelen åt helsike.
<d3eniz> Det är lite dåligt må jag säga
<phnom> Ja, de borde verkligen bjuda på prinsesstårta.
<d3eniz> ha!
<d3eniz> fyndigt
<amelia> någon som vet hur man får openoffice calc att INTE avrunda stora tal men en sånt fin 0.23432434E+017?
<scarleo> amelia, format cells -> scientific
<fenderxs> jag håller på att installera ubuntu och ska just till att partiotionera.. jag vill även skapa en partition som ska köra en annan distro. hur ska jag partitionera då?
<scarleo> amelia, fast du menar LibreOffice va? ;)
<scarleo> fenderxs, jag har normalt en swap som olika installationer delar, sen en /  och en /home per installation
<scarleo> till exempel, finns ju hur många sätt som helst beroende på vad man försöker uppnå
<fenderxs> jag vill välja os vid uppstart. tänkte börja leka i backtrack
<nighter> bara att du sparar space till en till partion där du vill göra din andra dist sen.
<nighter> s/göra/köra/g
<fenderxs> ska det utrymmet vara tomt? dvs opartitionerat?
<nighter> ja, du brukar kunna partionera när du startar installations programet för den andra disten senare.
<fenderxs> okej. för när jag försökte skapa två / nu, klagades det högljutt. men det går alltså bra när ena oset redan är installerat, eller ska os  ha en annan monteringspunkt än /?
<fenderxs> os nummer två*
<nighter> allså installera din första dist som vanligt partionera. Lämna lite utrymme starta din andra distrubtion partionera resterande utrymme och installera på den. Sen bara dual boota mellan distarna.
<spixx> Ello!
<Coffe> OT, någon som vet hur man på en HP laptop skapar en återställnings cd ?
<Umeaboy> Coffe: Vad säger Google?
<kodein> finns det ingen återställnings-cd-skapar-knapp på tangentbordet?
<Coffe> f11  ska fungera .. försöker ge support över telefon till någon som är hysterisk.
<nighter> utråkad :(
<d3eniz> nighter: ja med :<
<Coffe> if ($et eq 'user') {        my ($user, $enable, $expire, $firstname, $lastname, $email, $comment) = @data;
 * phnom kastar vigvatten på Coffe
<Coffe> om jag fattat denna perl rätt ? så om true .. så tar den de värdena och  lägger in i en array? eller utökar den en array ?
<phnom> The power of christ compells you!
<derfian> Coffe: Om min perl inte sviker mig... tvärtom, den sätter $user, $enable, $expire, $firstname, $lastname, $email och $comment till värdena från arrayen @data.
<Coffe> derfian, ok. tack
<Coffe>             $d =~ s/^\s+//;        $d =~ s/\s+$//; <--- vad gör dessa  ?
<derfian> trimmar whitespace från början och slutet av $d
<derfian> Jag blir mer och mer övertygad om att Perl är ondska
<johanbr> fördelen med Perl är att det inte gör så mycket om man har korrupt minne eller disk
<johanbr> det är antagligen ett giltigt perl-program ändå
<nighter> johanbr: menar du? Hängde inte med på ditt resonemang.
<johanbr> nighter, jag var mest ironisk över hur perlprogram ser ut
<nighter> k
<nighter> fina eller fula med perl är att man kan förkorta ner det så jädra mycket. Typ $_ som variabel om man inte nämnden en. Kan va riktigt förvirrande eller typ när man hajar att det funkar så kan man till o med skita i den variabeln helt också och bara köra, foreach(@bla) { print; }
<nighter> bra förvirrande första gången man koda perl även som van programmerare.
<haffe> 'People ask me "Python Or Perl", I say answer comes in 6 months when reading code"
<Coffe> jag har inget val. jag måste modda ett perl script
<einand> Coffe: du kan skriva om det från början
<Coffe> einand, nej
<haffe> Jag har en utmaning åt er.
<haffe> Jag befinner mig i linköping.
<haffe> Jag vill köpa färgade 0.7mm stift till min stiftpenna, utan att betala 300:- i frakt.
<haffe> Hur gör jag?
<einand> gå till närmaste bokhandel
<kodein> bokia eller kontorab, möjligen
<einand> eller Nordstets
<kodein> kontorab är lite småkonstigt vad gäller sortiment i butiken, dock, men det är säkert möjligt att de klarar att beställa hem
<haffe> Jag pratade just med svanströms.
<haffe> De ville ha 150:- i frakt.
<kodein> prova höra med kontorab som sagt
<andtabbittin> Sitter på Spotify
<_Trullo> ok
<UbuntuNewbie> Hej jag är helt nybörjare på ubuntu! Jag skulle vilja prova att installera på en gammal HP 6320 hur funkar det med drivrutiner osv??
<_Trullo> prova
<UbuntuNewbie> Jo men som sagt helt rookie!  Hur gör man för att hitta drivers?
<d3eniz__> Det brukar lösa sig själv med ubuntu.
<UbuntuNewbie> Eller finns detmed många drivare i själva ubuntu
<UbuntuNewbie> Ok så det vanliga sakerna kanske funkar då
<d3eniz__> installera, uppdatera, aktivera drivrutiner för trådlöst
<UbuntuNewbie> Ok
<UbuntuNewbie> Tycker ni jag bara ska köra ubuntu eller ska man köra 2 os?
<d3eniz__> det beror helt på vad du använder datorn tilll
<_Trullo> det där med o köra 2 os beror på ålder tror jag
<UbuntuNewbie> Datorn är bara för test så windows behövs egentligen inte....tänkte bara om det kanske underlättade
<_Trullo> ju yngre man är desto större risk att man kör 2 os :)
<chees> hej nån som kör med dubbla skärmar på ett nvidia geforce kort?
<d3eniz__> chees: jag gör
<chees> ok
<chees> går det ha två helt olik askrivbord ?
<d3eniz__> inte förlänga twinview alltså?
<d3eniz__> förlänga med*
<_Trullo> 2 helt olika? du menar 2 användare inloggade samtidigt?
<chees> njae
<chees> de är så hör
<chees> kör twinviwe nu på ena skärman nr 1 kör jag surf mm på bild skärm nu 2 strema jag tv genom google chrome
<chees> när jag trycker nått på skärm nu 1 så minimeras webläsaren på skärm nr 2
<d3eniz__> ah. det problemet har jag också =/
<_Trullo> har haft så oxo
<chees> ok
<chees> det gårinte att fixa eller
<_Trullo> googla på det problemet, finns säkert nån lösning
<chees> har de ej funnigt nått bra
<chees> aja
<_Trullo> e ju irriterande som fan så det borde finnas många frågor om det :)
<chees> btw har ni kört sopplayer?
<d3eniz__> näe
<d3eniz__> Är det schysst?
<chees> streaming av tv
<chees> http://www.sopcast.org/download/
<realubot> God kväll.
<phnom> God kväll, vad går boten ikväll?
<phnom> s/å/ö/
<realubot> phnom: Boten har varit på kafé och druckit kaffe ikväll.
 * phnom har precis köpt sig en linode
<Barre> go afton
<Philip5> Barre: jasså du har vaknat till nu när det mörknat
<Barre> Philip5: sjuka arbetsdagar, sätter mig ner för föstagången nu...
<Philip5> uj
<Barre> funderar på ett glas vin.. mmm varför inte :)
<Philip5> ja varför inte
<Philip5> du lär vaggas in rätt fint då
<Barre> hur är det med herr Philip5 då?
<Philip5> bara bra. sitter och packar lite och så
<Philip5> inte som du som ska bli packad... ;P
<Barre> jag skall inte bli packad... :P
<Barre> ut och resa eller flytta Philip5 ?
<Philip5> packar deb-paket :)
<Barre> Philip5: ahhh... stupid me
 * Barre är imponerad över Philip5s förmåga att ständigt vara on-topic
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: kena kmannen
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena kguru
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> swecarp: har du lekt något med att göra hdr-bilder?
<swecarp> nej har inte lekt mmed hdr bilder
<Philip5> men du vet vad det är?
<Philip5> har precis packat en update av programmet luminance-hdr 2.2.0 :)
<swecarp> jadå det vet jag
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> har du lagt ut den
<amelia> *gäsp*
<swecarp> vakna nu amelia
<Barre> amelia: tjenis... såg nu att du sa go'morrn i morse.. så go'kväll svarar jag
<amelia> Barre: :)
<Philip5> swecarp: japp men den väntar på att bli byggd
<swecarp> jag såg det va ingen datum
<Philip5> swecarp: uppdaterade även libraw så man kan använda raw-filer från fler kameror med programmet
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> kvälkommen Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, tjenis. allt väl?
<Ezim> rullar det på bra med kubuntu?
<swecarp> jajemensan  själv då
<Ezim> swecarp, bara bra. får du hjälp från Philip5?
<swecarp> Ezim:  han tänker bara på semlor
<Ezim> swecarp, haha jaså?
<swecarp> i tisdagas gick det inte få ett vetigt svar av honom för det enda han tänkte på var semlor
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kan bli så ibland.
<swecarp> ezim kolla denna sida och säg vad du tycker  jag har funderat på att göra en lista med bra ha komandon
<swecarp> http://sv.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lathund_f%C3%B6r_terminalkommandon_i_linux
<Ezim> swecarp, ser bra ut.
<Ezim> din egna?
<swecarp> det är inte jag som skrivit den men hadde tänkt mig att försöka göra en liknande
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag har samlat i hop lite egna terminal komandon som jag tyckker är bra att hat  men vill utvekla den lite till
<swecarp> ok dasgs att sova nu
<lilleman72> jag vill låta en kompis konnekta till min server via Putty men han får "access denied" vad e det jag måste göra för att han ska komma åt servern?
<Ezim> hur ställer sig alla vakna till adobes plan sluta stöda nya version av flash efter 11.2 för linux desktop?
<spacebug-> va sjutton har 11.10 nyare version av unity än 12.04
<spixx> :P
<spixx> de kom på att det buggade värre än en zumba kurs?
<spacebug-> hehe vet inte
<spacebug-> hum http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/unity-52-released-with-multi-monitor.html 5.2 står det där men 4.24 är det jag får. Måste kanske adda nån skum PPA än så länge
<Ezim> spacebug-, kör du 12.04?
<johanbr> jag kör 12.04 och har unity 5.4 installerat (ingen ppa)
<Ezim> johanbr, hur fungerar unity nu under 12.04?
<johanbr> Ezim, så där, fortfarande lite buggigt
<johanbr> får upp flera kopior av samma fönster när jag trycker alt-tab t.ex.
<Ezim> johanbr, jag tror unity hinner bli 5.6 innan ubuntu släpps
<Ezim> johanbr, stabilare än ubuntu natty med unity hoppas jag? :)
<johanbr> nja, natty med unity var hyfsat stabilt för mig
<spacebug-> johanbr: jag kör det på min laptop och upgraderade precis alla paket men unity --version säger 4.24.0
<spacebug-> jag slängde in det vid alpha 1 men det ska väl inte spela nån roll?
<johanbr> spacebug-, då är nog spegeln du hämtar paket från inte uppdaterad
<spacebug-> ah vänta nu, kanske kör från svenska servern ja
<spacebug-> ska kolla sen
<Ezim> johanbr, ja, natty är nog stabil nu. :)
<realubot> Vad använder Python för teckenkodning default? Är det ascii eller unicode eller vad är det för något? å, ä och ö ser konstiga ut.
<derfian> realubot: python är ett programmeringsspråk, vad menar du?
<realubot> derfian: Jag vet det. :) Men när jag har ett ord som innehåller ö i en array så klagar Python... vänta.
<salmiak> jag tror inte att pyhton som programmeringsspråk har specat nån viss encoding väl...
<realubot> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file test.pt on line 7, but no encoding declared;
<realubot> Det får jag som felmeddelande när jag har en array som innehåller ö.
<realubot> *array som innehåller ett ord som innehåller ö.
<derfian> realubot: aha, du har använt unicode men inte talat om för python att det är unicode
<realubot> Jaha.
<derfian> realubot: i toppen av din fil: # -*- encoding: utf-8 -*-
<salmiak> hmm... trist nog får man väl hålla sid till 7bit ascii i variabelnamn och sånnt även på 2000-talet.... men det borde väl mest bero på vilken kompilator/interpretator och så
<derfian> första eller andra raden (om första är #!/usr/bin/python
<derfian> ..)
<realubot> Jag har skrivit så här: array = ('word1', 'word2', 'wörd')
<realubot> Och då får jag det felmeddelandet när jag försöker köra skriptet.
<realubot> derfian: Vad står *-* för?
<derfian> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0263/
<derfian> ah, coding ska det tydligen vara, inte encoding. jaja.
<realubot> Den länken fick jag i felmeddelandet också men jag orkade inte läsa... :)
<Ezim> nörd-chatt
<realubot> latin-1 är väl iso8850-1?
<derfian> realubot: iso8859-1
<realubot> Ja, just det. Jag skrev fel. Menar iso8849-1
<realubot> Eller iso8859-1?
<Ezim> realubot, hur går det med självstudierna?
<derfian> men om du inte har väldigt bra anledningar, välj utf-8 och var glad.
<Ezim> ni som gillar hiphop. hela outlawz har tydligen blivit muslimer.
<realubot> Ezim: Det går inte så bra.
<realubot> Ezim: Men jag läser några sidor då och då.
<Ezim> realubot, varför?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag sitter och skriptar lite i Python nu för att lära mig lite "riktig" programmering.
<realubot> Ezim: Nä, jag har inte haft lust bara.
<Ezim> realubot, okej hoppas det går vägen.
<realubot> derfian: Problemet är att om jag har coding: iso-8859-1 så får jag det här felmeddelandet i skriptet istället:
<realubot> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 12453: ordinal not in range(128)
<derfian> realubot: ja, men är din indatafil i latin-1 då?
<nikihr_> gokväll
<realubot> derfian: Det tror jag inte men jag använde indata.encode('iso8859-1', 'ignore')
<nikihr_> Ezim: kollar du på superlive @ fotbollskanalen?
<realubot> nikihr_:Hey ho let's go.
<Ezim> nikihr_, jag gillar ej fotbollskanalen.
<nikihr_> :D
<nikihr_> Ezim: va dom är ju störtsköna
<Ezim> nee. helt värdelösa.
<nikihr_> schh
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> de som är insatta i fotboll kollar ej på fotbollskanalen
<Ezim> om man nu inte hatar sig själv :)
<Ezim> nu ska man lägga sig. ha det bra boys/girls.
<cryingfreeman> Har en perl-fråga, är ju inte så hemma på perl just.
<cryingfreeman> Ska installera en uråldrig version av RALUS för Backup Exec 10d, men installern verkar inte kunna hitta den bifogade perl-versionen. Det går inte ens att köra igång den exekverbara perl-tolken.
<x_link> Inte mycket, slutade nyss jobba
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Första skrev jag nog i fel ruta =)
<coobra> ll
 * einand gör den minst lika coola 00.26 dansen
 * realubot gör 00:27 dansen på en fot!
<realubot> x_link: Jag har sagt till dig att lugna ner dig med jobbet.
<realubot> Varför lyder du inte?
 * delhage dansar lindy hop närsomhelst
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-24
<cedric_> Tjenare, kan man ställa frågor om ubuntu här? har precis installerat det och får inte rätt på nätverket...
<Krawlezt> Tystnaden i kanalen när klockan har rullat över tolvslaget
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> tjenis
<amelia> morrn
<amelia> jaha, vad ska man göra idag då..
<larsemil> ladda ladda ladda
<larsemil> imorrn blire ju fiske!
<Barre> själv skall jag hålla en presentation om vad vad datalagring är för vår HR, Finance och Legal avdelning :/
<andol> Barre: Lite annorlunda utmaning? :)
<Barre> andol: jupps, många liknelser och rolig fakta får det bli
<kodein> "This, Jen, is the internet"
<whomee> mörrn
<chees> haj
<chees> vad föreslår ni att man kör på en notebook asus 1215b eepc typ :P
<kodein> archlinux+awesome
<chees> jassö :P
<chees> är den inte som chakra
<kodein> vad är det för nåt?
<kodein> jaha, nu har jag googlat det.
<kodein> nej, det är nog inte som chakra, eftersom folk faktiskt använder arch.
<kodein> verkar som om charka baserades på arch från början, dock
<phnom> \o/ s/awesome/i3wm/ ;D
<chees> hur lätt är arch köra
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> INnan jag gör något dumt.
<larsemil> chees: det beror på hur skillad man är
<haffe> Visst går det att installera ubuntu på ett usbminne, precis som på en extern hårddisk?
<larsemil> chees: du får knappt ens en terminal att börja med
<larsemil> haffe: ja
<larsemil> chees: sen får du själv konfa och sätta upp allt
<larsemil> chees: gör man det rätt - då blir det lätt att köra sen
<larsemil> chees: gör man det inte rätt - då blir det inte så lätt att köra sen
<larsemil> chees: det är ett väldigt "simpelt" system. Det gör inget åt dig, du får göra själv.
<larsemil> och det kan bli väldigt bra
<larsemil> eller så kan det bli inte så bra
<larsemil> ubuntu gör ju mycket av sig själv istället.
<larsemil> och det gör att det oftast funkar ganska bra
<chees> oki :)
<chees> vill bar aha nått som funka ok på skrutt eepc
<larsemil> det här är faktiskt häftigt: http://www.swedroid.se/video-som-visar-ubuntu-for-android-verkar-lovande-notis/
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.434084/adobe-dumpar-flash-for-linux-datorer
<fr33r1d3> einand: inget nytt där. ganska väntat.
<fr33r1d3> Målet är väl att lägga ner flash helt om nåt år när HTML5 är igång till 100%
<kodein> adobe har knappast något sådant mål
<larsemil> kodein: de har ju sjävla tagit fram en flash > html5 konverterare
<kodein> larsemil: dvs, de vill att man ska fortsätta utveckla mot flash.
<einand> dom vill att man skall använda deras verktyg
<einand> sedan skiter dom i om det är flash or html5
<nikihr_> goddagens
<einand> god kväll
<nikihr_> :)
<CasperN> hur skriver jag ett kommando för att starta terminator med två program och slittad vy?
<CasperN> går det?
<einand> screen är väl lättast för att splitta med
<einand> aha
<einand> terminator
<einand> läste terminal ;)
<einand> sorry
<CasperN> np
<CasperN> fett, löste det
<CasperN> skapade en ny layout i terminator och kallade på den med terminator -l layoutnamn
<CasperN> riktigt smidigt
<einand> https://secure.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/?rc=fb&pv=284
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad irc på Windows är värdelöst
<arand> cygwin+irssi anyone?
<kodein> erc
<einand> Krawlezt: nja mIRC är väl ändå rätt ok, eller xchat
<einand> eller ssh+irssi
<Krawlezt> einand, Använder orginal xchat, är hemskt.
<Krawlezt> irssi i windows var helt värdelöst.
<amelia> bitchx i kommandotolken!
<Krawlezt> Vad är det amelia?
<amelia> Krawlezt: en irc-klient
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<orz> någon som ligger inne med en bra vsftpd-guide?
<Krawlezt> Aha, en klient skriven i C:
<orz> vill veta hur man lägger till användare och låser den till en mapp
<amelia> äsch, bitchx var ju också cygwin.
<einand> Krawlezt: irssi i putty eller console2 är helt ok
<Krawlezt> Ja, men då måste man ha en server att ssha igenom einand
<einand> Krawlezt: nej
<einand> inte med console2
<einand> och du kan dra igång ssh lokalt
<Krawlezt> Aha
<realubot> einand: "Datainspektionen reagerar mot den alltmer omfattande bakgrundskontrollen av arbetssökande. I flera fall strider den mot personuppgiftslagen och därmed inte tillåten, enligt inspektionen. Flera företag som säljer sådana tjänster har uppmanats att upphöra med verksamheten, eller ändra den så att den blir laglig. Beslutet är överklagat till förvaltningsrätten. "
<realubot> "Datainspektionen krävde också att företagen inte bara informerar, utan även tar in samtycke från den arbetssökande, innan de registrerar andra uppgifter om privatekonomin än vanlig inkomst."
<realubot> einand: Du får lägga ner din spionbyrå.
<realubot> Överlåta spionaget till säkerhetspolisen istället.
<einand> realubot: varför då?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/bakgrundskontroll-av-arbetssokande-inte-ok_6879227.svd
<einand> realubot: jag gör inget olagligt
<realubot> einand: Vad då varför då?
<realubot> einand: Det är möjligt att du inte gör.
<einand> 16:43:15 < realubot> einand: Du får lägga ner din spionbyrå.
<einand> 16:43:34 < einand> realubot: varför då?
<realubot> einand: Du får ju inte regga något vettigt utan att informera personen o.s.v.
<einand> klart jag får
<einand> enklaste sättet att kringå pul är att registera informationen utomlands. Tex Nederländerna
<kodein> tja, att säpo ska kontrollera mig vid arbetssökande har jag ju varit med och samtyckt till, så...
<einand> kodein: sökt jobb på flygplatsen ;)
<kodein> det är ju i sin ordning att samtycke ska finnas.
<einand> nja, att en arbetsgivare gör en bakgrundskoll ser jag som en självklarhet och inget man behöver sammtycka till
<einand> om jag skall anställa någon vill jag veta att personen inte sitter och äter bäbisar på arbetstid
<einand> eller stulit från gamla arbetsplatsen
<realubot> einand: Tror jag inte räcker.
<realubot> einand: Att regga företaget utomlands.
<einand> realubot: räcker utmärkt, om informationen lagras där med
<realubot> Om verskamheten bedrivs i Sverige och kontrollen görs på sv. medborgare åt företag med verksamhet i Sverige.
<einand> men verksamheten bedrivs utomlands
<realubot> einand: Så är det inte i många andra fall. Svensk lag gäller så länge verksamheten riktar sig mot den svenska marknaden.
<realubot> Jämför med Facebook.
<einand> realubot: nej
<einand> realubot: det beror på vart informationen lagras i detta fallet
<realubot> einand: Hur vet du det?
<realubot> Källa?
<einand> realubot: eftersom jag jobbar med det, så är det sådan information man samlar på sig
<realubot> Den är en gränsfråga säger jag då. Det beror på om man anser att företag är verksamt i Sverige eller inte.
<realubot> *företaget
<einand> det är jag inte, så inget att oroa mig mot
<realubot> einand: Vad säger Nederländernas PUL då? :) Har du koll på den också?
<einand> japp
<einand> realubot: oroa dig inte för min verksamhet. Jag klarar mig alltid
<realubot> einand: Jag vill ju inte att du ska åka in i finkan för att ha slarvat med personuppgifter.
<einand> nädå
<realubot> Hehe
<einand> enda som är tveksamt är att det är olagligt att föra ut personuppgifter om svenskar i utlandet
<einand> men det finns inga predjukat om det innom eu, så jag förutsätter att det är ok
<realubot> Aha.
<Philip5> HELG!!! :P
<phnom> YAY
<Philip5> så är det
<phnom> Hmm, får man boota två maskiner samtidigt på linode?
<spacebug-> +1
<Philip5> Vi är på gång
<Philip5> Vi är laddade, vi är tända
<Philip5> Vi är på gång
<Philip5> Ikväll kan allting hända
<Philip5> Read more: http://artists.letssingit.com/tomas-ledin-lyrics-vi-ar-pa-gang-7zlsm58#ixzz1nJhKYRlH
<Philip5> LetsSingIt - Your favorite Music Community
<Philip5> äh
<Philip5> där kom det ju med en länk som jag inte tänkt mig. vad fräckt
<R2D21> Inga problem med xserver på myare nvidiakort likt GT 430-440-460?
<Philip5> R2D21: jag har bara ett gt250 men maxjezy har något nyare så han kanske vet om han vaknar
<R2D21> Philip5, Okej. Funderar även på att låna med ett GT240 från jobbet och testa. (har 9600GT nu)
<Philip5> aha, det ska funka om man har lite moderna drivisar
<R2D21> Philip5, Det kort jag har är ok men jag vill ha ett strömsnålare och något snabbare.
<Philip5> vem vill inte det?!? :)
<Umeaboy> Har Kurdistan synts till något här inne?
<swecarp> hej alla glada
<Ezim> hej swecarp :).
<swecarp> hejs
<Ezim> swecarp, vad görs?
<Ezim> blivit mästare nu i kubuntu/kde?
<swecarp> nej då men lite har man tweakat det med lite widgets
<Ezim> :) märker att du hittat till #kubuntu och #kubuntu-devel (som philip5 ej vågar besöka :=) ).
<Ezim> widget är roligt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  stämmer det att beta 1 på 12,04 är släpt eller läste jag nyheten fel
<orz> vad är nytt i 12.04 då?
<Ezim> swecarp, tror ej.
<Ezim> ska nog komma ut i mars
<swecarp> Ezim:  då läste jag fel fick en rss nyhet om det
<Ezim> orz, vad kör du för DE?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag brukar aldrig köra testing iso.
<Ezim> gjorde det bara en gång med lubuntu och det var stabilt
<Ezim> :)
<orz> Ezim: DE?
<orz> inte så hemme i acrymerna
<Ezim> orz, skrivbordsmiljö.
<orz> ingen, kör server
<orz> håller fast vid Win 7 då jag spelar för mkt =/
<Ezim> orz, ingen aning vad som är nytt med server.
<orz> men vad är nytt på desktop då ?
<orz> ingen smart inbyggd crossoverlösning ? =)
<orz> får se när ubuntu kommer till android, kanske blir en övergång då :D
<Ezim> ja snart lär väl man med samtliga distar kunna köra android appl. utan problem
<Ezim> då androids linux kärna och vanilla kommer vara helt samma
<orz> jo det vet jag
<orz> strukturen är väldigt lik
<Ezim> orz, :) då vet du mkt.
<orz> är väl redan linuxkärna?
<orz> skriver mitt exjobb på Sony ang. informationsutvinning ur android
<Ezim> orz, jepp. dock är deras kärna både äldre och anpassad åt smartismobil :).
<orz> så kan mest om datalagring och säkerhet
<orz> aha, det visste jag inte
<Ezim> orz, nice nice.
<Ezim> orz, jag har ingen smartismobil :).
<swecarp> ezim du ok jag kör dummobil
<orz> android är tråkigt nog dåligt dokumenterat för folk som vill veta om systemet och inte 3e parts utveckling
<Ezim> om det finns terminal i android så uname -a :) borde ge info.
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp, vi är för smarta för smartismobil :). dock lär man väl bli dummare med tiden och då lär smartismobil :P passa oss.
<orz> det finns det
<swecarp> :-)
<Ezim> :) nya prylar måste man vara så försiktig med den här mobilen för 99 kr har man tappat x antal ggr.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> orz, vad är skoj med spela framför en burk, när konsol finns?:)
<orz> Ezim: League of Legends
<Ezim> spelar du möjligtvis massa strategi och rollspel?
<orz> spelar det för tillfället :D
<Ezim> orz, det spelet måste jag vara med i :).
<johanbr> GNOME har fått för sig att en av mina skrivare alltid ska skriva ut med två sidor per fysisk sida - hur ändrar man det?
<johanbr> system-config-printer säger "1 sida/sida", så det ligger nån annanstans
<arand> Är inte de inställningarna applikations-baserade oftast? Händer det även om du kör "lpr test.txt" ?
<orz> Ezim: free 2 play ;D
<Ezim> johanbr, är det när du försöker skriva ut med libreoffice eller allmänt med valfri applikation?
<swecarp> varför i helsike skall det vara så krångligt att instalera ny plasmoid applet
<johanbr> arand, aha det blir så även med lpr, jag trodde det satt i GNOME. "En ledtråd!" som Ture Sventon skulle ha sagt.
<johanbr> tack!
<Ezim> orz, :) jag spelar ej spl på burken. bara schack och tux-spel :).
<arand> johanbr: Jag vet inte, men jag tror inte lpr går via gnome-specifika saker, så kanske CUPS?
<Ezim> märkte arand svara :).
<johanbr> arand, jo borde sitta i CUPS, men allt där ser normalt ut (via http://localhost:631)
<johanbr> ha! hittade det! det hade smugit in sig konstigheter i ~/.cups/lpoptions
<arand> sedär
<swecarp> Ezim:  min store lärare  jag har fått to tal översätnings blackout samt är handlings förlamad
<johanbr> misstänker att det var efter jag provade gtklp (eftersom gnomes n-up utskrifter inte längre funkar som jag vill)
<johanbr> tack igen till arand och Ezim!
<orz> någon som har en bra guide till hur man lägger till användare i vsftpd och sedan begränsar dem till en mapp ?
<Ezim> swecarp, oj.
<Ezim> joakim, np.
<Ezim> :) ska bara slå en i schack
<swecarp> ezim kan inte ens läsa enkla instruktioner
<Ezim> från att vara lärare till att hamna i en sådan situation
<swecarp> japp här äör en paste bin fattar inget men sådan är ju jag ibland http://paste.ubuntu.com/855650/
<Markslap> realubot: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markslap> realubot: Vinna över tid var det väl?
<Ezim> swecarp, gillar du inte kalender som kommer med från start?
<Ezim> swecarp, du behöver inte göra något av det där.
<Ezim> swecarp, du kan ju installera det utan allt det där.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag hoppar över den kollade lite mer har allt det i thunderbird
<Ezim> swecarp, du vet att du enkelt kan installera extra widget utan den omvägen?
<swecarp> hur jag har bara haft bekymmer när jag skall läga till widget
<Ezim> lägg till grafiska komponenter -> hämta nya grafiska komponenter -> ladda ner nya plasma grafiska komponenter
<Ezim> sedan är det bara söka upp widgeten :)
<Ezim> svårare än så är det inte :)
<Ezim> swecarp, kde är väldigt enkelt efter man lärt sig vart saker och ting ligger
<Ezim> då blir kde kraftfull och kul
<Ezim> egentligen ligger saker och ting logiskt, men är man ej van, så är det väl svårt med allt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag hittade en i kde aps men nu kan jag inte hitta den in ladda ner
<Ezim> swecarp, http://imgur.com/SvBqg
<Ezim> Philip5, hej guru.
<Ezim> swecarp, ser du sökfältet?
<Ezim> om du vet namnet så söker du bara
<Ezim> annars är det bara skrolla tills du finner programmet du installerade
<Ezim> :) widget kanske är rättare ord
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du kanske att du har installerat program utanför förrådet?
<swecarp> jag hittade widgeten på kde aps men det går inte att hitta den i lägg till grafisk komponent
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm har du installerat det sättet jag beskrev tidigare lägg till grafiska komponenter -> hämta nya grafiska komponenter -> ladda ner nya plasma grafiska komponenter ?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du föredrar alltså tranmission framför ktorrent?
<swecarp> jag har inte instalerat såg den där men i lägg till komponenter så finns den inte
<Philip5> det har blivit så
<Ezim> swecarp, nu hänger jag inte med.
<Ezim> Philip5, judas :P.
<Ezim> transmission är bra grejer.
<Philip5> ja
<swecarp> va Philip5  har du övergett den sanna tron
<Philip5> jag körde ktorrent tidigare men så var det något strul vid någon release och jag körde transmission så länge och bara inte orkat byta tillbaka
<Ezim> swecarp, haha.
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 är egentligen en gnomare :P.
 * Philip5 kör knome
<Ezim> :) här försöker han vara cool
<Ezim> Philip5, tss. :P
<swecarp> ezim det är denna jag inte hittar men skall göra ett annan försök tror jag letade på fel ställe
<swecarp> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Easy+Monitor+?content=69401
<swecarp> Philip5:  är knome en bra dist
<swecarp> jaha nu dog detta rummet
<Ezim> swecarp, be :) Philip5 fixa paket.
<swecarp> Ezim:  det är ju du som är den stora paketbyggaren nu Philip5  är bara en hängaround :-)
<Ezim> annars finns det i doc-mappen install.txt där all info finns.
<Ezim> swecarp, nee, Philip5 är fortfarande kungen.
<swecarp> ja det gör det är rena grekiska
<haffe> En fisk.
<swecarp> wså jag får väl vänta och se om jag enhelg kan sitta ett par timmar och fixa det
<Ezim> swecarp, högerklicka på mannen du extrahera och sedan välj åtgärder sedan terminal.
<Ezim> sedan kör du: sh install_easy_monitor.sh
<Ezim> glömde sudo framför
<Ezim> swecarp, sudo apt-get install superkaramba lsb acpi lm_sensors sensors hddtemp hdparm nmap kde-systemsettings sane-utils sane-backends
<swecarp> http://imgur.com/po3Vy mitt skrivbord
<Ezim> haha skrivbordsbilden var snygg
<Ezim> har du länk till den?
<swecarp> höger klicka på skrivbordet välj skrivbordsinställningar sedan lägg till bakgrund gör sökning på linux :-)
<Ezim> swecarp, :P cooling.
<swecarp> wow jag insåg att jag just gett mina första instalations instruktioner :-)
<Ezim> :) riktig gullig faktiskt. heja tux. :P
<Ezim> :) små ler för mig själv när jag ser bilden.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag av bröt instalationen den ville ändra i sudo filerna då stände jag ner terminalen
<Ezim> swecarp, brb. ska spöa en vän i xbox.
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, kungen av kde. vad gör Philip5?
<swecarp> inget som vanligt
<swecarp> :-)
<orz> Ezim: spöade du din polare i xbox ?
<Philip5> kollar på nyheterna
<Ezim> swecarp, du måste få fart på Philip5 .
<Ezim> orz, nee :) blev spöad i straffar.
<orz> ajdå
<swecarp> Ezim:  förlåt för inlägget i fel rum
<Ezim> borde dock avgjort på fulltid, mitt lag verkade ej vilja träffa målet.
<Ezim> swecarp, np. inget be om ursäkt.
<Ezim> swecarp, skillnad från Philip5 så besöker du #kubuntu-devel :).
<Philip5> swecarp: kommer du ihåg att jag sa att jag laddade upp ny version av luminance-hdr igår? tror du den har byggts på launchpad än???
<swecarp> swecarp:  instalerar ny widget
<swecarp> Philip5:   jag är impad du har fått upp den
<Philip5> swecarp: hur då? få upp är ju inte så svårt. men att det ska ta nästan 24 timmar för den att byggas på launchpad kan man ju undra varför
<swecarp> Philip5:  dom kanske kör med win hemska tanke
<Ezim> Philip5, oj, varför sådan tid?
<Ezim> luminance-hdr är ju ingen stor paket.
<Philip5> Ezim: ingen aning. vet inte om man bygger om en massa inför något för ubuntu 12.04
<Philip5> nej det är inte byggtiden utan kötiden att få bygga
<Ezim> Philip5, kan vara det. dom har ju fet. freeze idag.
<Ezim> så kanske därför så köar det såpass.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
 * spacebug- upgrade sitt system till 12.04 nu. Spännande :)
<Ezim> spacebug-, är modig. :)
<Ezim> jag kör i praktiken kubuntu 12.04 :P.
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske ska bli hdr guru och fixa till en massa hundbilder som värsta hdr-konsten!
<Ezim> Philip5, kde 4.8.1 kommer ut början av mars. spännande :).
<andol> spacebug-: Välkommen ut på den blödande kanten :)
<spacebug-> hehe tack
<Ezim> spacebug-, kör du ubuntu/unity?
<swecarp> Philip5:  hundar sitter inte still så länge så man kan få bra hdr bilder det krävs ju endelbilder för att få riktigt bra hder bilder
<Philip5> swecarp: det här kanske ska bli din nya fotostil: http://www.cruzine.com/2010/09/27/hdr-animal-photograhy/
<Philip5> swecarp: man kan göra det på en bild i raw-format
<spacebug-> Ezim: japp
<Ezim> spacebug-, hur flyter det på?
<Philip5> swecarp: http://www.caninest.com/hdr-dogs/
<spacebug-> Ezim: har knappt haft systemet uppe i 10 min än heh emen än så länge flyter det bra. Dock är det ju en uppgradering av mitt 11.10 så det ger väl kanske inte heller inte 100% fair utsaga då det skulle kunna strula med gamla configs å så antar jag
<Ezim> spacebug-, sant. oftast det som strular finns i /home
<spacebug-> mm
<Ezim> om ny/gammal conf ej lirar bra
<Ezim> spacebug-, strular det så kan du ju ta bort dolda filer om den har gammal/ny.
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag instalerade en ny widget men den kommer inte upp i listan
<spacebug-> mm
<Ezim> maxjezy, vad har du för dig kocken?
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du funderat på köra Kubuntu någon ggr? :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag körde det ett tag ( Philip5 kan va så övertalande ibland hehe) men jag gillar gnome och unity är helt ok ändå. Jag använder mest snabbknappar för att göra saker/starta program så själva underläggande system spelar inte så stor roll
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej, nice. unity är ju bra om jag gillar tangenten.
<Ezim> kde har ju krunner :).
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> vet du vad du söker så behöver du ingen meny :)
<spacebug-> precis
<Ezim> spacebug-, ja, Philip5 kan vara bra på manipulera :) andra.
<spacebug-> hehe och han är rätt bra på att skapa paket det gillas :P
<spacebug-> nä om jag skulle hämta lite juice och se avsnitt 18 av the big bang theory kanske
<Philip5> moi??? :D
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> finns det nån bra amigaemulator till ubuntu eller en klon av det klassiska "gravity force 2"?
<coobra> ja
<spacebug-> vad?
<spacebug-> eller ska jag behöva koppla in min gamla amiga hehe.. kunde ju iofs bli en kul kväll
<coobra> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<coobra> ;D
<spacebug-> :P
<Ezim> hmm det behövs tydligen ny "fix" för få skype fungera med 11.10
<Philip5> Ezim: nä vadå då? verkar funka för mig
<Ezim> Philip5, ej hos mig.
<Ezim> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> hårt jobb man har men någon måste göra det :)
<johanbr> :)
<Ezim> Philip5, sorry var tvungen logga ut.
<Ezim> jepp så behöver moi göra
<Ezim> Philip5, find /usr -name 'v4l*so'  <<--- vad får du för svar?
<Ezim> swecarp, så sent vaken? :)
<swecarp> japp men nu kallar sängen har bytt tema och iconer så snart har jag det bra här och när jag är färdig så blir det dax att instalera 12,04
<Ezim> swecarp, :). ska du redan köra 12.04?
<Ezim> tuffing
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> swecarp, :) tack för bild infot. tux är så gullig när han riktar vapnet mot :P m$ :).
<swecarp> ezim här är 2 av mina favoriter när det gäller hata win http://imgur.com/WXghj
<swecarp> http://imgur.com/egolS
<Ezim> kabeln hmm
<Ezim> swecarp, :) det är inte mycket för att hata windows.
<Ezim> utan tux är så superb gullig med sina nördglasögon
<Ezim> och vapen mot försvarslösa windows :)
<Ezim> :) en bekant till mig som kör äpplet blev kär i bilden
<Ezim> swecarp, kör du skype?
<swecarp> nej det gör jag inte har inte någon mic
<swecarp> har pajat ett par har inte fått skype att funka bra på win
<swecarp> Ezim:  det finns hur många gulliga tux som hälst gör en googel sök på linux wallpaper
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jag bryr mig ej om dina windows problem. dock linux problem :) får du gärna dela med dig.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ju, jag gjort det. tux är gulligaste maskoten.
<swecarp> han är så gullig
<swecarp> ezim får väl skaffa skype
<Ezim> swecarp, :) skype fungerar ju i linux. men nu när m$ tagit över så vet jag inte hur det kommer sluta.
<swecarp> kanske skulle testa igen
<swecarp> ezim skype instalation pågår
<Ezim> swecarp, find /usr -name 'v4l*so'
<Ezim> kan du ge mig svaret på den
<swecarp> ?????
<Ezim> ind /usr -name 'v4l*so'  <<--- kommando
<Ezim> glömde f
<Ezim> find /usr -name 'v4l*so'  <<--- kommando
<swecarp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855992/
<swecarp> Ezim:  skype fixat men ingen mic
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar webkameran?
<Ezim> du kan testa det. om det inte fungerar vet jag vad som kommer fixa det åt dig :).
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-25
<swecarp> Ezim:  kamera saknas också  tyvär har inte pengar till några sådana inköp för till fället kanske lurar med mic snart
<Ezim> swecarp, I see. okej om du någonsin köper och vill få igång den så hojta till.
<spacebug-> mic och kamera? Det är ju det som är så bra med IRC att man slipper hörs/se de man konverserar med ;)
<Ezim> så får vi se om din behöver extra handpålägg
<Ezim> spacebug-, haha. :)
<Ezim> guys/girls vad säger ni om adobes val att sluta komma med nya versioner av flash efter 11.2?
<swecarp> fan kanske har en gammal kamera som alldrig funkade i win men med min otur så funkar den väl i linux
<spacebug-> kasst. Fast jag hoppas ändå flash är utdött som några år. Djävulens påfund
<Ezim> för linux användare. dock verkar chrome/google tagit över ansvaret via en plugin
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar nog :).
<Ezim> spacebug-, html5 lär om något år ta över. kanske något/några år.
<Ezim> fram till dess blir det väl chrome i högre usträckning och kanske trixa för få opera/firefox köra med chomes flash plugin
<swecarp> nej nu skall jag gå och krama kudden
<Ezim> swecarp, sovgott.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tack
<Ezim> silverlight kommer ju snart vara historia. så det är skönt. bara flash inte hänger kvar för länge.
<spacebug-> mm
<Ezim> även om jag personligen ej haft problem med flash under linux som en del andra.
<Ezim> spacebug-, mm. :)
<spacebug-> nej nu va det väl ett tag sen jag hade problem med det oxå faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Godkväll
<spacebug-> hej
<Ezim> tjenis Krawlezt
<Ezim> spacebug-, mm. :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Titta, trodde du låg o sov som ett barn :)
<Krawlezt> Du brukar alltid sova vid denna tid.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ju jag brukar normalt göra det. :)
<Ezim> kommer snart göra det. :P
<Krawlezt> Haha :)
<Krawlezt> Snart får jag min dator Ezim
<spacebug-> hehe
<Krawlezt> MAX en månad kvar
<spacebug-> har du beställt en super-duper-maskin?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-, Om jag har!
<Krawlezt> Kommer ha 8gb ram
<Krawlezt> ;)
<spacebug-> hehe som jag då
<spacebug-> använder 36% just nu iofs
<spacebug-> aldrig varit över 42%
<Krawlezt> spacebug-, Det är en laptop, för 3k :)
<spacebug-> ah okey
<Krawlezt> Det är det som är "super" :D
<spacebug-> =)
<spacebug-> nä, sova kanske. Vore gött att komma upp i någorlunda tid i morgon så jag kan dra ner på stan å fika med vänner ;)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, grattis.
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Tackar? =)
<Krawlezt> spacebug-, Det gör du rätt i, du vill inte ha en Krawlezt dygnsrytm.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :).
<spacebug-> det har jag nog redan, jag jobbar nätter ;)
<spacebug-> jaja natti
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
<Krawlezt> Du jobbar natt och går och lägger dig nu? I dont get it
<Ezim> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-information-about-ubuntu-for.html
<spixx> åäö
<Krawlezt> ÅÄÖ
<spixx> :)
<spixx> Fan va tlött jag e
<Krawlezt> Jag med
<spixx> :P alltid så vid 3 på morgonen :P
<Krawlezt> Mjo haha :D
<Krawlezt> dock är jag inte tröt
<Krawlezt> trött
<spixx> :P
<Krawlezt> Dock börjar jag bli full, när alla går o lägger sig är jag full. inte roligt
<spixx> haha :P
<spixx> inte bra :P
<Krawlezt> :D
<spixx> vill bara sova men får inte :(
<Krawlezt> Du har min tillåtelse spixx, det är lugnt :)
<spixx> ;) jobbar
<Krawlezt> Vad jobbar du med? :)
<spixx> Hemligt
<Krawlezt> Tell me :)
<Krawlezt> Jag är duktig på IT-Säkerhet, Linux, Programmering, Webbutveckling, Datorer o.s.v.
<spixx> asså svårt att hålla sig vaken, när man var ung kunde man hålla igång hela natten :P
<Krawlezt> Aha, du jobbar inte med datorer..
<Krawlezt> Jag har alltid haft lätt att vara vaken på nätterna?
<spixx> well jobbade 8-17 igår sen 20 -> 23:30
<spixx> sen nattjobb idag.. :(
<Krawlezt> Aha, då kanske du är trött..
<Krawlezt> Men du får pengar!
<spixx> Jao :P
<spixx> massor av pengar :D
<Krawlezt> Pengar är allting :D
<Krawlezt> Sen får du glida på irc, hur nice som helst
<spixx> :P
<spixx> Well sitter o väntar mestadels
<Krawlezt> Ta en powernap, du märker om något händer :P
<spixx> Well nja :)
<Krawlezt> spixx: Vad för Linux dist har du då? :)
<spixx> Beror på i vilket syfte jag kör den :)
<spixx> Den jag sitter på nu e Centos 6.2
<Krawlezt> Aha, du jobbar på ett företag :)
<spixx> jao :P
<spixx> alltid
<spixx> men centos som server
<Krawlezt> Fan, jag vill också ha massor utav maskiner.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, förstod det :)
<spixx> annars kör jag på Ubuntu eller Arch
<Krawlezt> Arch Linuix <3
<Krawlezt> Fan, stavfel igen.
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer köra Debian 6 när jag får min dator :)
<spixx> ah
<Krawlezt> Nej, kommer ha Windows 7 kom jag på.
<spixx> ;)
<Krawlezt> Tror inte jag kommer formatera.
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> well ogillar windows 7 men älskar spel?
<spixx> så man har inget val
<spixx> argh magen...
<spixx> cya
<spixx> eller brb
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar inte spel? =)
<Krawlezt> Ogillar Windows men jag tycker det är lättare att koda på Windows än Linux.
<Krawlezt> Av någon konstig anledning.
<einand> vana
<spixx> hur kan du anse att windows e okej för ngt utom spel :D?
<Krawlezt> Nja, dock visste jag inte att Photoshop CS5 fungerade i Linux så troligen kommer jag koda lika bra i Linux :)
<einand> windows är väl väldigt duktig på det mesta
<Krawlezt> Nej
<einand> klart att det är
<spixx> well inte lika coolt som linux :)
<Krawlezt> Sant :))
<einand> det handlar till största delen på vem som är användaren
<spixx> True :)
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar på att tatuera in Tux på bröstet :)
<Krawlezt> Eller underarmen
<spixx> haha :p
<Krawlezt> Ojdå, kom precis ihåg att jag ska upp 10.00
<Krawlezt> Kanske dags att sova
<Krawlezt> hur många timmar behöver en 16åring sova?
<Krawlezt> spixx, du har vart 16
<spixx> I'm getting to old for this... Stuff
<Krawlezt> Jag med, känner mig äldre än vad jag är
<Krawlezt> Tror jag måste åka in på rehab
<spixx> det låter inte bra..
<Krawlezt> Inte? Då gör jag inte det.
<spixx> ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte ens vad jag pratar om..
<Krawlezt> spixx, RAM, gör inte det datorn snabbare?
<spixx> well nja? :P?
<Krawlezt> Vad fan gör det då
<Krawlezt> Jag har fått någon cp tanke om att desto mer ram desto snabbare arbetar datorn
<Krawlezt> Så därför ska jag ha 8gb ram på min dator
<spixx> ;) har 16 på min jobbdator men viritualiserar endast därav jag har så mycket ram
<spixx> klarar sig lungt på 2 gb i alla os utom windöd
<spixx> men mycket RAM e bra
<Krawlezt> Till vad+
<Krawlezt> Vad är ram bra till?
<Krawlezt> Titta, någon har joinat oss!
<spixx> beroende på hur bra programerat ditt os e lägger den det du använder i RAM så det går snabbare att ladda.
<spixx> auto join
<Krawlezt> Ja, det jag säger ju? Det går snabbare!
<spixx> ja men inte windows
<spixx> trots 16 gb ram försöker den swapa :P
<Krawlezt> Jag ska ha Debian 6 har jag ju sagt :) Drev bara med Windows.
<spixx> :P
<Krawlezt> 8gb ram och en AMD E-450
<Krawlezt> Det är koas
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Arhg börjar få svårt att hålla ögonen öppna
<spixx> och snart e "jobbet" klart...
<Krawlezt> När slutar du?
<spixx> Flyttar en db mellan två hostar :P
<spixx> så när data e klart gissar jag
<Krawlezt> Det är ju skit enkelt
<Krawlezt> Det gör ju jag på min fritid..:(
<spixx> ;)
<Krawlezt> inte fan får jag pengar för det
<spixx> :P haha :p
<spixx> well jag är bara bystander
<Krawlezt> Det kan ta ett tag beroende på storlek, vore inte så kul o flytta t.e.x Facebooks db
<Krawlezt> Jag hade dock dumpat den sen flyttat den
<spixx> facebook har flera dbs :P
<Krawlezt> Jag slår ihop dom till en
<spixx> dock coolt att de kör varnish :)
<Krawlezt> "Facebooks databas dumpad utav 16Ã¥ring, FBI jagar Krawlezt! KOAS!!!11"
<Krawlezt> Skulle det stå på Aftonbladet :)
<spixx> :P
<Krawlezt> Seriöst, jag skulle gräva ner mig i en bunker om jag dumpade deras databas(ER) :)
<spixx> du pratar om att plocka
<spixx> inte dumpa :P
<Krawlezt> Det heter dumpa en databas :)
<spixx> Dunno :P
<Krawlezt> Herregud, har du aldrig hackat? Det trodde jag alla som hade Linux har gjort..
<spixx> :P
<spixx> nej aldrig, det är olagligt
<spixx> du tänker nog crackers och inte hackers :)
<spixx> hacka gör jag ofta
<spixx> cracka aldrig :)
<Krawlezt> Så att utnyttja en säkerhetsbrist och sedan dumpa databasen är att cracka anser du spixx?
<spixx> orkar inte dividera semantik och ordbetydelser
<Krawlezt> Inte jag heller, tänkte bara fråga :)
<spixx> argh sömn
<Krawlezt> spixx, Haha, sen antar jag att du måste transportera dig hem också :) Det kommer nog bli det jobbigaste för dig!
<spixx> Sitter hemma?
<spixx> >_>
<Krawlezt> Dåsa, sov då. Det lär ju inte hända något, sen om det gör det så fixar du det imorgon?
<spixx> ;) jo säkert :P
<Krawlezt> Nej du spixx lär nog bli att sova och drömma om att jag har fått min dator och har installerat Debian
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> glhf
<Krawlezt> Godnatt, hoppas du får din sömn inom kort :)
<Krawlezt> spixx, Fick du sova igår?
<malin_> Hej, installerade ubuntu 11.10 ganska nyligen på min compaq med amd athlon qi-46 men jag ser bara att en kärna fungerar?
<andol> malin_: Tycker mig minnas att det även var någon annan i kanalen häromsistens som upplevde motsvarande problem, även om jag tyvärr inte kan tilldra mig detaljerna nu rakt av.
<andol> malin_: Vet du om det är en 32-bitars eller 64-bitars Ubuntu-installation du har?
<malin_> 32-bitars nästan säker
<malin_> testade båda fram och tillbaka, det var samma sak
<andol> Samma problem med en 64-bitars Ubuntu alltså?
<malin_> ah precis
<malin_> jag får ut detta av en "cat /proc/cpuinfo" http://paste.ubuntu.com/856360/
<andol> malin_: Lite utav ett långskott att att testa är att stänga ACPI-stödet i kärnan. Känner du dig bekväm med att följa instruktionerna här? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Temporarily_for_an_Existing_Installation
<malin_> andol: tack jag ska kolla länken!
<malin_> måste bara installera bootrepair
<malin_> läste mig till förut att ställa in acpi=force men det gjorde inte särskilt mycket
<malin_> kommer tillbaka snart
<einand> facebook is strange, you are not allowed tp post a comment/image saying or shoing "I like to fuck" but you are allowed to show "I like to hear skull cracks"
<arand> s/facebook/US-of-A/
<einand> Abuse standard operation manual
<einand> läser jag
<einand> interna dokument från företaget fb använder för att granska bilder
<einand> WTF, du blir ip blockad om du postar bilder över en karta från turkiet
<einand> IP Blocks and International Compliance - 3. Maps of Kurdistan (Turkey)
<_Trullo> jag försökte skriva youporn i fb, gick inte :)
<einand> undra hur reglerna är om man länkar in porr?
<arand> Well, verkar ju helt enkelt vara så att fb lägger sig platt för de flesta lands censurer. Inte så förvånande :/
<malin_> andol: nu har jag testat acpi=off acpi=force noapic och nolapic, inget av dom gör någon skillnad
<malin_> :(
<einand> IP Blocks and International Compliance - 3. Maps of Kurdistan (Turkey)
<einand> malin_: vad händer?
<arand> malin_: Har det funkar förut?
<orz> einand: finns många sådana skeva saker här i världen
<malin_> Jag får bara en kärna att fungera, jag det har fungerat bra i äldre versioner av ubuntu
<einand> orz: inte konstigt att det sker så mycket mord, om det är "accepterat"
<einand> malin_: blir maskinen svart?
<orz> t.ex. ska mobiler få säljas inom arabvärlden så får de inte ha möjligheten till hebreiska
<orz> ska finnas en dokumentär om googles svartlista
<malin_> einand: nej inte svart, den visar bara upp en kärna i systemövervakaren
<arand> malin_: Hmm, en forumpost jag såg indikerade att det var extra boot-options som spökade, har du några extra förutom? "ro splash quiet"  (se efter via "grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg")
<einand> malin_: vilken cpu har du?
<malin_> den dyker upp som amp athlon qi-46
<arand> einand: -^
<malin_> vt.handoff=7 arand
<malin_> amd*
<arand> Hmm, det borde inte ställa till något...
<malin_> :(
<arand> Du skulle kunna testa med de senaste kärnorna och se om det är ett fel som har lösts (igen?)
<arand> !mainline
<ubot2`> Factoid 'mainline' not found
<arand> Hmm, verkar inte ha uppdaterat dbn än...
<arand> malin_: "/msg ubottu !mainline-#ubuntu-se"
<malin_> arand: ska ja skriva de i terminal?
<malin_> heh va inget
<malin_> arand: ska jag installera någon kernel därifrån?
<malin_> 3.2-rc4-oneric? :S
<arand> malin_: Yes, testa om möjligt den senaste http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<arand> Du behöver 3 paket, 2*headers + image
<malin_> jag kan alltså inte bara installera image ?
<arand> Nae, behöver trion för att det ska funka.
<malin_> ahaj
<malin_> vilken av de två image? förlåt är lite förvirrad
<arand> Finst instruktioner på wiki-sidan
<malin_> hittade detta arand : "To use the mainline kernel as-is you only need to download and install the *image*.deb package that corresponds to your architecture, however if you need to build any external modules you also need the correct *header*.deb and *source*.deb packages. "
<arand> en arch-specifik image, en arch-specific header, samt den o-archiga headern (*_all.deb)
<malin_> där står det nämligen att jag bara kan installera en image som den är:S
<arand> Oh, right, hmm, ja om du inte använder typ extra proprietära grafikdrivisar kanske du kan klara dig med bara image...
<arand> Jag är så van att alltid har nvidia-blobben installerad och då måste man ha headers för att få den att funka
<malin_> det är konstigt, har ett klistermärke på min laptop där det står "ati radeon graphics" men jag verkar ha nvidia kort
<arand> 3.2-rc4-oneric är ju ett rejält steg upp från oneirics standard 3.0, så om den senaste inte funkar kan det vara värt att testa den också.
<arand> =_o
<malin_> du länkade till 3.3 va?
<arand> Jo, det är den senaste på gång
<malin_> jaha, jag trodde att jag var tvungen att ta en som var till oneric, men jag kan alltså installera den från precise eller vad den heter
<malin_> jag kör ner denna och testar "	linux-image-3.3.0-999-generic_3.3.0-999.201202250405_i386.deb"
<andol> malin_: Vad gäller kärnor så fungerar de generellt sett bra oberoende utav vilket "userspace" man har i övrigt.
<arand> Kan alltid testa, om den inte fungerar är det bara att välja den gamla i grub2-menyn
<andol> (Framförallt ska nyare kärnor fungera bra med äldre userspace.)
<malin_> ska testa starta upp med den, jag men jag tycker min laptop är så himla seg
<malin_> userspace?
<malin_> tar många sekunder innan man kan starta saker'
<malin_> brb, ska starta med nya kernel
<niklaswe> halloj på er
<malin_> 3.3 gjorde inget, 3.2 vart bara grå
<arand> Om det inte funkade på senaste är det väl dags att rapportera en bug ;)
<arand> Om du dessutom kan peka ut vilken version det slutat funka borde det finnas bättre chanser på lösning.
<arand> (typ installera en ubuntu-version där det fungerade, uppgradera linuxkärnan via mainline-builds och see när den skevar till)
<arand> Tyvärr ingen kortsiktig lösning.
<malin_> oh nej
<malin_> :P
<malin_> låter riktigt jobbigt
<malin_> försöker lägga in pci=nommconf nu
<malin_> hur får jag väck 3.2 och 3.3 från grub boot listan när man startar datorn
<arand> avinstallera de paket du installerade förut "apt-get remove ..."
<malin_> installerade genom paketinstalleraren
<malin_> så jag vet inte vad paketet heter
<malin_> och det finns ju såklart inte med under "installerat" i programcentralen
<malin_> snart fläskar jag in mint och hoppas på det bästa
<arand> malin_: namnet på deb-filen du installerade är det relevanta
<malin_> ok
<arand> grep linux /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -n10
<arand> Borde synas alla paketnamnen.
<arand> Hmm, kanske behöver lite fler i -n30 eller så
<malin_> vart ser jag vilka som är installerade för tillfället?
<malin_> kernels alltså
<malin_> tror jag fått väck dom
<malin_> ska testa pci=nommconf, sista utvägen
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> spacebug-: händer här då?
<spacebug-> inte möe
<spacebug-> själv då?
<Philip5> samma här. käkar lite och fixar till en patch för ett paket
<spacebug-> okey
<Philip5> men nu kom ju swecarp så då blir det liv i luckan! :D
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar nu skall all få jobba
<swecarp> Ezim:  hejsan
<Ezim> tjena swecarp
<swecarp> ni kubuntu gurus finns det någon stans där man kan ställa in så att bakgrunden på widgeten är transparent
<Ezim> swecarp, du vill ej ha transparanta widget?
<Ezim> eller menar du kanske hela panelen?
<swecarp> wigeten
<swecarp> widgeten för den täcker ju min fina bild på tux
<Ezim> swecarp, du vill ha widget som är transparant?
<swecarp> Ezim:  ja har trixat lite med olika teman men jag vill ha en transparent bakgrund till widgeten
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kör oxygen
<Ezim> sedan kör jag oxygen old som ikon tema
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> snyggaste :) skrivbordet i kanalen
<Ezim> host
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> imgur och jag har blivit bästa vänner :)
<Ezim> swecarp, visst är ksnapshot riktigt bra? vad ska man med shutter till? :) kkkk
<Ezim> http://i.imgur.com/BTEDt.png
<swecarp> Ezim:  snygt
<Ezim> :) mm.
<Ezim> dom som gillar gnome 2 kan ju få till kde se ut som gnome 2
<Ezim> men med kde-överlägsenhet
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> Philip5, vad gör du guru?
<malin_> inget verkar fungera, vilken version av ubuntu är mint 12 baserad på?
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) jag är hungrig. gör mat åt mig mästerkocken.
<Ezim> malin_, 11.10
<malin_> tycker kde ser helt förskräckligt ut
<Ezim> malin_, nee. kde är för sådana som gillar skönhet :).
<malin_> tycker det ser barnsligt och oproffsigt ut
<Ezim> malin_, så du tycker det här ser fult ut: http://i.imgur.com/BTEDt.png
<malin_> min musplatta slutade fungera så jag kan inte trycka på länken
<malin_> haha
<malin_> vafan...
<Ezim> malin_, använd tangentbordet då :P
<malin_> hur?
<Ezim> ja om du har laptop so har du väl någon touchpad
<malin_>  det är den som la av
<swecarp> ezim såhär ser mitt skrivbord ut http://imgur.com/kYZ6Y
<malin_> damnit jag missar ju allt nu
<malin_> vill också titta på skrivbord
<Ezim> Philip5, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=49371&start=40 något för dig.
<Ezim> itmannen skulle nog uppskatta
<Ezim> swecarp, ser nice ut faktiskt.
<malin_> Ezim: ja fult
<Ezim> måste bli bättre mig när det kommer till aktivitet. grym kde funktion. knappt använt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tack trixade lite med olika teman så jag kör ett anpassat tema just nu '
<Ezim> malin_, pss. snyggaste skrivbord du har sett :).
<malin_> Ezim: nej jag gillar inte blänkande 3d ikoner och sånt
<Ezim> malin_, kör då openbox/fluxbox
<Ezim> eller någon annan vm
<Ezim> :)
<malin_> påminner mig om gammal design
<Ezim> slipper du all bling bling
<malin_> jag vill ha matta färger och 2d ikoner :P
<malin_> vänta ska jag visa
<Ezim> malin_, kör lxde.
<malin_> http://pillateunlinux.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/egdm_3_0_by_danrabbit.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: såg du de där hdr-bilderna på hundar och djur jag postade igår? blev du sugen?? ;)
<malin_> om mint 12 är samma som ubuntu 11.10 borde mint också bara se 1 kärna va?
<swecarp> Philip5:  vist blev man sugen skall bara fixa lite bilder som jag klan göra hdr av
<swecarp> Philip5: har du jobbat med hdr
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag tyckte inte att hund bilderna var hhdr fullt ut men en bra bit på väg
<malin_> lxde såg också förjävligt ut förövrigt
<Ezim> malin_, allt ser förjävligt ut för dig.
<malin_> :D
<malin_> Ezim: nej gnome ser bra ut
<Philip5> swecarp: faktum är att jag själv inte är så förtjust i hdr när det verkligen syns. för mig är det ett verktyg att öka det dynamiska omfånget lite men det kan lätt bli alldeles för mycket i många bilder man ser
<Ezim> malin_, kör då gnome.
<malin_> just nu är det väl unity som e default för den är nyinstallerad
<swecarp> ezim hur var det man gjorde för att ändra en icone
<swecarp> Ezim:
<Ezim> swecarp, hur menar du?
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag fixade det
<Ezim> okej :).
<Ezim> programutseende :) finns hel del saker du söker
<Philip5> Ezim: tror snart swecarp får ta över titeln über haxxor
<swecarp> jag ändrade färg schemat på panelen
<Ezim> Philip5, haha sant. har du lärt upp honom något?
<Ezim> man kan inte önska sig en mer fåordig guru :).
<Philip5> nä han är rätt självgående
<Ezim> Philip5, nice :).
<Ezim> swecarp, du har blivit kguru :).
<Ezim> kPhilip5 kvad kgör kdu? :)
<Philip5> Ezim: men när ska du också skaffa systemkamera så du kan vara helt med i swecarp och våran klubb??
<swecarp> Ezim:  tack  ny skärmdump speciellt för malin  som gillar enkla saker http://imgur.com/2H66u
 * Philip5 fixar kaffe
<Ezim> Philip5, :) den dagen du ger din gamla till mig.
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad får vi till kaffet
<Ezim> swecarp, malin logga ut :).
<Philip5> Ezim: ger? jag ska däremot sälja min om 1-2 månader
<Ezim> Philip5, kompis pris? :)
<Ezim> du kan ju alltid ge den som present till mig. för att jag är så snäll :).
<swecarp> någon som har en laptop till kompis pris
<Ezim> swecarp=kguru :)
<Ezim> swecarp, :) tyvärr jag har bara 1. :)
<Ezim> swecarp, märkte du hur tyst Philip5 blev efter att jag erbjöd mig själv ta över hans gamla systemkamera? :)
<Ezim> vilken snålis
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  kollade du på min skärm dump  med ett väldigt enkelt icone tema
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. du har blivit kguru :).
<swecarp> ja han blev så tyst när han märkte att han intte kunde tjäna pengar
<Philip5> japp
<Ezim> Philip5, kan du packa åt stackars itmannen pirateplay?
<Philip5> men jag räknar med att få run 8000-9000 kr för min kamera och det objektiv jag säljer med den
<Ezim> Philip5, hur mkt tänker du sälja den för?
<swecarp> så malins resonemang stämmer inte man kan skapa ett väldigt rent och enkelt utseende i kbuntu
<Ezim> Philip5, :) då kan jag glömma den.
<swecarp> tvättstugan kallar
<Philip5> Ezim: du får börja panta burkar fram till om 2 månader
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. du kan förvandla kubuntu till gnome 2 utseende om du så behagar.
<Philip5> Ezim: har inte kollat på det där programmet
<Ezim> Philip5, :) det är inte riktigt min grej.
<Philip5> Ezim: du kanske får en ny hobby ;)
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=451035&sid=ea299a3fc3e4734d26a2ed86e1c928c4#p451035  <<<--- kolla.
<Ezim> Philip5, samla pantburkar? :)
<Ezim> haha nej tack. jag köper knappt öl eller saker som behöver pantas.
<Philip5> Ezim: ja, du kanske får en massa nya vänner på det sättet :D
<Ezim> Philip5, haha jag kanske ser dig där :P:
<Ezim> :) nu var jag allt lite hård.
<Philip5> vem vet
<Ezim> Philip5, :) jag är glad utan en kamera och smartismobil.
<Ezim> jag vet inte varför jag plötsligt skulle behöva en systemkamera
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> fast det förstås. du får ju inte med någon så där proffsig kamerablixt som swecarp har. han har ju en extrablixt till sin kamera som kostar 3900 kr i butik...
<Philip5> så den gubben är tät vettu
<Ezim> Philip5, :) återigen all kamera snack säger mig inget.
<Ezim> precis som serier jag aldrig följer :)
<Ezim> går in i det ena örat och ut ur den andra
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> men skulle du lägga 3900 kr på en liten blixt som du skruvar på kameran?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du vill driva mig till vannsinne va?
<Philip5> om det går
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du kommer ej lyckas.
<Philip5> jag och swecarp får jobba på det
<Ezim> Philip5, :) enda sättet jag joinar er klubb om du ger mig din gamla systemkamera.
<Ezim> annars :) berör inte systemkamera snacket och bilder på valpar mig något.
<Ezim> Philip5, jag gissar på att du är en teknisk intresserad nisse som kör allt nytt inom teknik?
<Ezim> Philip5, din pension och besparingar går nog åt tekniska prylar :).
<Ezim> ne nu ska man allt röra på sig. som den gode realubot brukar skriva. här görs inga barn och i mitt fall här blir ingen plugg gjord.
<swecarp> Ezim:  plugga nu så du kan ta sommar lov annars så skickar jag dig på sommar skola
 * Ezim önskar er alla tuxare fortsatt trevlig dag. Ber er alla var extra jobbig mot Philip5. Han har blivit för lat.
<Ezim> swecarp, danke schön.
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har trasllat till det lite hur får jag bort klassisk programstart
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har löst det
<Philip5> swecarp: guru
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har upptäckt att många inställningar kommer man åt med högerklick
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> the k-way :)
<swecarp> dags att ge hundarna mat
<Philip5> swecarp: så de inte börjar titta lystet på sina ägare för en tugga
<swecarp> nu har hundarna fått mat
<Krawlezt> No fear, Krawlezt is here now!
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft, Så, du sitter här men inte på Quakenet?
<recharge> hej.. hur ser jag min kamera som en enhet i utforskaren? vart hamnar den? använder 11.10
<swecarp> recharge:  är det en vanlig kamera eller webkamera
<recharge> en vanlig.. touchdisplay.. benq någonting
<recharge> ok.. jag kom på det
<swecarp> i hemma mappen
<recharge> jag var tvungen att välja masslagring på kameran
<recharge> tack
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<chees> hej va är normal tempatur på en laptop 72 grader är väll ganska för mkt?
<spacebug-> mjo det låter mycket ja
<einand> chees: låter rätt normalt
<einand> chees: mellan 60-80 bör du inte oroa dig
<chees> ok
<chees> ok
<chees> vet i fan va man ska köra på asus 1215b eepc
<Peyam> Vb.net =<3
<johanbr> hmm, har dlna-plugin för totem och rhythmbox tagits bort från arkivet? undrar varför...
<einand> för dlna suger
<einand> och är en säkerhetsrisk
<realubot> Hur är dnla en säkerhetsrisk?
<einand> realubot: allt som tillåter trafik i ditt nät som du inte har koll över, är en säkerhetsrisk
<realubot> Jag har inte koll på hur DNLA fungerar.
<realubot> Annat än att det är multimedia-delning, typ.
<swecarp> Philip5:  har fått ett hjärnsläpp igen skall instalera luminance hdr hur fasen var det man gjorde för att instalera ppan
<Philip5> swecarp: har du inte den där redan?
<swecarp> Philip5:  hittar jag den i paket hanteraren
<Philip5> om du lagt till den så
<Philip5> annars: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Philip5> swecarp: om ca 1 tim så finns det en update tillgänglig som fixar en bugg som gör att man inte kan se något i programmets hjälp
<swecarp> tack för den instalerade den presis
<Philip5> swecarp: om du gillar luminance-hdr och vill bidra så såg jag att de sökte folk som vill översätta programmet till andra språk och svenska har ingen översättare
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag översätta tror inte det men jag kanske kan hjälpa till lite det blir någott nytt för mig så jag kommer att behöva hjälp med hur man gör
<Philip5> swecarp: btw, kör du kubuntu på svenska eller engelska?
<swecarp> kubuntu svenska
<Philip5> antar det blir lite mix då när man startar program som inte har några översättningar än
<swecarp> jag får upp programmet på engelska men det gör inget jag klarar mig min läsförståelse är bra men skriva är sämre
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> swecarp: jag kan tycka att luminance inte är riktigt lika pedagogiskt att använda som t ex Photomatix
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag är ingen hejare på att skriva på engelska men det brukar lösa sig med googel och några ordlistor
<Philip5> kan man komma långt på
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag får testa med att använda det skall tat lite bilder och testköra det
<Philip5> du kan använda det på bara en raw-bild
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp>  skall testa
<Philip5> men du kan ju ta fram ännu mer omfång med flera exponeringar
<swecarp> det var det jag menade att skall jag testa så skall det vara fullt ut
<speedxcore> Hej letar efter en bra dokumentation/guide/tutorial av /proc (procfs) och /sys?
<swecarp> Philip5:  det vore roligt om man kanske kunde hjälpa till med något som översättning eller annat trots att man är en guru under utveckling:-)
<swecarp> måste ta ut hundarna på en prommenad hojtar när jag är tillbaka
<itmannen> Fått ett tips på en film The hurt locker. Någon som sett den ?
<Philip5> itmannen: är det den där bombröjarfilmen?
<itmannen> Philip5, Jag tror det
<Philip5> då har jag sett den men det var ju ett tag sedan
<itmannen> Philip5,  vad tyckte du ?
<Philip5> jo den är rätt ok. inte tokaction utan mer dramaaction
<itmannen> ok. Duger att somna till mao
<Philip5> så dålig är den inte
<Philip5> men det är ju ingen krigs eller actionfilm i sig så ser man den och tror det så blir man besviken
<itmannen> Philip5,  Som som kan detta med att komplimera. Kan du inte fixa pirateplay så det funkar även i en 64 bitars ?
<Philip5> vet inte. har inte tittat på programmet
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag är övertygad om att du kan
<Philip5> kanske
<itmannen> Philip5,  HakanS påstår att det går bra. Men skriver inte hur på forumet
<Philip5> taskigt
<itmannen> Amen
<itmannen> Funkar perfekt i en 386
<phnom> itmannen: Vad är det som inte funkar i 64-bitars?
<itmannen> phnom,  Scrolla bakåt så ser du
<phnom> itmannen: Jo, men vad i pirateplayer?
<Ezim> itmannen, be Philip5 fixa paketen åt dig.
<itmannen> phnom,  Man kan ladda med massa olika sändningar från ett gäng webbsidoar
<Ezim> annars hade jag fixat, men jag kör ej 64-bitars.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Redan utfört
<phnom> itmannen: Den går att kompilera för 64-bitars.
<Ezim> itmannen, har han fixat? nice. han gör nytta.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Nja. Jag har bett han
<itmannen> phnom,  Ok. Fixa en deb till detta då
<phnom> itmannen: Har inte en aning om hur man gör det :P Men du kan ju alltid klona gitten och köra en qmake, make, make install på det.
<Ezim> itmannen, vad svara han med?
<phnom> Står i READMEn hur man ska göra
<Ezim> itmannen, phnom har rätt det bör stå i readme filen hur man installerar
<Ezim> du behöver inte egentligen .deb fil
<Ezim> fil/paket :) så alla nördar ej blir arg
<phnom> Står på hemsidan precis vilka paket du måste installera för att kunna kompilera också.
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu är jag tillbaka
<phnom> Ehr, s/kompilera/köra/
<swecarp> Ezim:  gokväll
<Ezim> swecarp, gokväll. (fotboll-time).
<swecarp> fotboll 22 vuxna karar som jagar en boll när dom kan ha varsin :-)
<phnom> Nähe, man kanske skulle ta och diska lite...
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<Philip5> swecarp: jag tittade lite på översättning av luminance
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> swecarp: började lite smått
<swecarp> Philip5: ok jag fattar inte riktigt hur man gör för att börja med det
<Philip5> swecarp: rätt enkelt i det där fallet
<Philip5> man använder programmet qt linguist för att översätta
<Philip5> i det så får du upp de engelska meningarna på en rad och en rad att fylla i översättningen
<swecarp> Philip5: försökte läsa mig till hur om jag fattar rätt så skall man skapa en fil och sedan  ladda filen
<Philip5> swecarp: jag har fixat filen
<swecarp> Philip5:  ok då gör jag inget då
<Philip5> vill du ha den om du vill översätta själv=?
<swecarp> ja tack
<swecarp> kan ju göra ett försök så får du kolla på den sen
<swecarp> Philip5:  instalerar qt nu
<johanbr> aha: "python-coherence is still PyGTK based and thus incompatible"
<johanbr> det var ju illa...
<Philip5> itmannen: spelaren funkar för mig
<Philip5> men jag vet inte om jag tycker den var så kul
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur skickar du filen
<swecarp> ok nu kallar sängen godnatt
<Philip5> swecarp: hur vill du ha den då?
<swecarp> mail går det
<Philip5> swecarp: kan skicka den här på irc
<Philip5> swecarp: får du inte en fråga om att ta emot fil nu?
<Ezim> :) vad för roligt skickas?
<Ezim> Philip5, hjälp vår allas underbara itmannen
<swecarp> Philip5:  filen har kommit börjar i morgon med den får se hur det går
<Philip5> swecarp: gör så
<Philip5> swecarp: har du något att bita i :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  om jag lyckas så kanske jag går om Ezim  i guru skalan :-)
<Ezim> swecarp, du är född kguru.
<swecarp> philip hur långt har du kommit i filen du har skickat
<Philip5> swecarp: bara 4-5 rader
<swecarp> såg det nu jag fortsätter i morgon merd det skall sova nu så jag kan göra lite nytta i morgon
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du får ta över Philip5 ppa.
<Ezim> så Philip5 istället kan hjälpa kubuntu teamet. :)
<swecarp> Ezim: fel jag skall ge mig på att översätta
<swecarp> Ezim:  ppa det är din uppgift
<Ezim> swecarp, bra översättning behövs. jätte bra.
<swecarp> bra vet jag inte men får ha någon som kollar mig sen
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ppa kanske blir något man får ta tag i framtiden.
<swecarp> ja vem vet
<Ezim> swecarp, jätte bra i alla fall med översättning.
<Ezim> vad är det du tänker översätta?
<Markslap> Ezim: jättebra*
<Markslap> Jag trodde du skämtade första ången.
<Markslap> gången*
<Ezim> Markslap, skämtar om vad?
<Markslap> Din särskrivning.
<Ezim> Markslap, :) är den så jobbig att du behöver kommentera den?
<swecarp> luminenc ett foto program för att göra hdr bilder
<Markslap> Ezim: Ja, i detta sammanhang så behöver det påpeka.
<Markslap> påpekas*
<Ezim> swecarp, okej, du kan gärna ta en titt på kdenlive :).
<Markslap> gah
<Markslap> Är det särskrivningens dag idag eller?
<Ezim> Markslap, okej, herr språkpolis. :)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Ezim: Ja, lite grand.
<Markslap> Får ryck när jag ser särskrivningar.
<Markslap> Det är en grej om det är av misstag.
<Markslap> Men när det är samma sak gång på gång så blir jag irriterad på det och undrar vad fan det är som händer med dagens människor.
<Ezim> Markslap, ja, det är jobbigt att du får ryck.
<lag^> Oj oj
<lag^> vad ni skriver
<lag^> oj, nu trodde jag att jag var i en annan kanal :<
<Ezim> Markslap, :) jag bryr mig inte så mycket hur jag stavar. bara folk förstår, är jag nöjd.
<Markslap> lag^: :)
<Markslap> lag^: Sånt som händer.
<Ezim> om det sedan är särskrivningar, får jag bjuda på det.
<Markslap> lag^: Visste inte att du satt här dock.
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<Philip5> Ezim: jag har redan byggt det där paketet
<Philip5> spelaren alltså
<lag^> Markslap: Klart du visste! Vi har snackat här förr.
<Markslap> :o
<Markslap> Har vi?
<Markslap> Visste jag ente.
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. då får itmannen vakna till :):
<Ezim> lag^, Markslap är offtopic kanalens herre. :)
<Philip5> Ezim: men jag lägger inte den på ppan
<lag^> Ezim: Okej? :o
<lag^> Markslap: ENTE! :<
<Ezim> Philip5, pga?
<Ezim> lag^, du var vår syrianska vän i kanalen va?
<lag^> Ezim: Jag vet inte om jag är någons syrianska vän i kanalen, men syrian är jag minsann.
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> lag^, :), kanalens enda suroyo. :)
<Philip5> Ezim: tänk om jag också kommer från mellanöstern då!?!?
<Ezim> Philip5, tror inte det. du är för svensson :).
<Philip5> vet du inte... jag kanske är värsta gangsta-mannen
<Ezim> Philip5, är det så du uppfattar folk med utländsk bakgrund och som är från mellanöstern?
<Markslap> lag^: Ja, säger ente lite då och då omedvetet, Jenny har skadat mitt språk. :>
<lag^> Ezim: Jag är ingen suryoyo!
<Ezim> lag^, du är?
<lag^> Hur är man om man är "för svensson" btw? Hur är jag?
<swedala> när man är svensson så är man PK
<Ezim> lag^, :) man kollar på hockey och tycker att små kronorna förtjänade :) titeln.
<Ezim> swedala, PK?
<lag^> Ezim: Ptja, en "suryoyo" syftar till en manlig syrian. Jag är av den kvinnliga sorten.
<Markslap> Ezim: Politiskt korrekt.
<swedala> Ezim: politiskt korrekt, som du har lärt dig i skolan
<Markslap> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politiskt_korrekt
<Ezim> lag^, jaha, tack för rättelsen.
<Ezim> swedala, svensken är politisk korrekt?
<Philip5> Ezim: det är jag som är kungen på buss 7
<Ezim> menar du pga att svensken ej säger sin politiska åsikt eller vägrar säga vad de röstat på för parti när man frågar?
<lag^> Ezim: Varsågod.
<Ezim> vad är politisk korrekt med svensken? när de säljer vapen till diktaturer och svenska skattebetalare verkar inte reagera det minsta.
<Ezim> :) svensken är dock lagom :).
<Ezim> Philip5, :) bryr mig inte vilken buss du är kung.
<swedala> Ezim: haha....du är PK och vänster, en äkta tvålopera :P
<Ezim> swedala, ja, jag är en vänster sympatisör.
<Ezim> :) fanns det något vettigare så hade jag varit någon annan -ism. :)
<swedala> Ezim: vet du vad...?
<Ezim> swedala, vad?
<Ezim> :)
<swedala> Ezim: när du blir äldre och mer vis så kommer du byta åsikt enligt statistiken :P
<Ezim> swedala, jaså? du menar man blir höger per automatik med åren? ja, då måste jag nog banka huvudet :) mot väggen varje dag.
<swedala> Ezim: jag säger inte att du blir det, men statisken talar för det :P
<Ezim> swedala, vilken statistik?
<swedala> Ezim: googla lite finns massor om detta
<Ezim> swedala, :) nej jag vill ej google. det är du som kommer med påståendet.
<swedala> inte helt okänt att man är vänster som ung och höger som äldre
<Ezim> swedala, :) kom gärna med källa istället för spörsmål är du snäll.
<Ezim> swedala, :) för samma sak har man fått ta del av andra. verkar som folk har tagit det som allmän uppfattning.
<Ezim> swedala, en som gör ett "ideologisk" val är personer som inte vänder kappan efter vinden.
<Ezim> vilket man har tendens se i sverige när valresultaten ges.
<swedala> Ezim: en snabbgoogling gav följande länk: http://www.sydsvenskan.se/lund/article1523464/Ung-vanster---gammal-hoger.html
<Ezim> swedala, det säger inget.
<Ezim> vänster har alltid tittalat ungdomen och generellt alla som är mer utsatta av systemet
<swedala> Ezim: yup, så är det
<Ezim> swedala, sedan har svensken slutat rösta ideologisk.
<swedala> vänstern tilltalar ungdomar, så har det alltid varit
<Ezim> förr var svensken stolt med att dom rösta partipolitisk/ideologisk och ej på personer.
<Ezim> idag har det visat sig inte hålla längre
<Ezim> swedala, återigen en som röstar ideologisk byter inte sin röst :) varje val.
<Ezim> :=) ne nu var man för allvarlig och tråkig.
<swedala> Ezim: du kommer byta åsikt när du blir äldre, eller när du får ett välbetalt jobb :D
<Ezim> swedala, vare sig vad jag får för jobb eller hur välbetald jag blir så vet jag vart jag står ideologisk.
<swedala> Ezim: ok, då är du en av de få :D
<Krawlezt> Lite off topic eller hur Ezim? :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<Ezim> swedala, få och få är överdrivet.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) blev en del offtopic.
<Krawlezt> Haha, läste igenom lite och tänkte lite :)
<swedala> länge leve ubuntu med vänstern! :P
<einand> länge leve ubuntu med högern
<Ezim> swedala, :) okej det är uppenbart att du är höger och har stört dig på :) min ideologiska val.
<Ezim> :) vi kan jätte gärna ta politiska och ideologiska diskurser via PM. jag läser en hel del höger-dynga :) så vi har nog en del diskutera.
<swedala> Ezim: jag stör mig inte på ditt ideologiska val :D
<einand> det finns annars #offtopic-ubuntu-se för det
<einand> om flera vill vara med
<Ezim> swedala, :) gå in på offtopic kanalen.
<swedala> Ezim: jag ser dig som vilken medmänniska som helst, vi har bara olika värderingar :D
<Ezim> swedala, ja, det är fint. byt nu kanal :).
<swedala> ok, off topic....sorry
<swedala> ubuntu är en bögdist säger min mor
<Ezim> swedala, besök nu :) offtopic kanalen.
<swedala> Ezim: ska vi inte diskutera ubuntu här? :P
<Ezim> swedala, tvivlar på att din mor tycker så :). anklaga inte din kära mor för något du själv tycker :).
<swedala> Ezim: jag älskar ubuntu
<Ezim> swedala, :) det gör din mor med.
<Ezim> einand, bumblebee 3?
<Ezim> einand, du får gärna skriva vad du tycker.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, hur går det photoshopandet?
<Krawlezt> Har inte fått min dator..
<Ezim> Krawlezt, fortfarande päronens?
<Krawlezt> Ja, dock hade hon tydligen en egen så hon bryr sig inte xDxP
<Krawlezt> Sover med den och skit :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) okej.
<Ezim> vacker sång: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlA4S2Wfh64
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Är man ensam om man sitter hemma själv och dricker medans ens kompisar är ute och super tillsammans?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) lyssna och förgyll din tid med poesi.
<Krawlezt> Nej, jag är arg
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) det beror på vad man föredrar.
<Krawlezt> Det här känns inte bra
<Krawlezt> Kommer bli som det blev igår
<Ezim> Krawlezt, då ska du definitiv lyssna på musik som får dig på bättre tankar. :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Ezim> realubot, :) hej.
<Krawlezt> realubot, Dig har jag saknat, jag har fått suttit ensam här på nätterna..
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du är ung och du har nog tid supa bort alla dina hjärnceller :).
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Jag tyckte att du var stor nog att göra det nu.
<realubot> Krawlezt: ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot, Det gick bra, dock var Ezim vaken några timmar längre än sängdags så klarade mig.
<realubot> Ezim: Får du någon ordning på kanalen ikväll då?
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Nja, har ju inte det men jag dricker tillbaka dom!
<Ezim> Krawlezt, haha.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Det var ju bra.
<Ezim> realubot, får ordning på kanalen? det finns ju admin som ska göra det.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, jag skojar lite med dig bara.
<Krawlezt> Det är en regel i denna kanal: Lyssna på den som är yngst
<Ezim> realubot, :) jag vet. glömde :).
<Krawlezt> Den som är yngst har alltid rätt
<Ezim> Krawlezt, lyssna på kurdisk musik. livet. :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, jag är själv ingen som föredrar uteliv. man har nog växt ifrån det.
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar uteliv, dock är inne liv nice
<Ezim> :) sedan har man ingen takt känsla för vara på dansgolv. klarar bara kurdisk folkdans. annars är man ingen vidare.
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Man sitter ju still och dricker, dansar gör man bara när man är full
<realubot> Jag dansar inte ens full.
<Krawlezt> Jag dansar när jag är full och alla säger att jag dansar bra men det kommer inte jag ihåg
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) jag dricker aldrig så full att jag plötsligt tror att jag äger dansgolvet :).
<Krawlezt> Jag äger alltid dansgolvet, oavsett hur full jag är
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du borde inte dricka i den åldern. :)
<Krawlezt> Somsagt, lyssna på den som är yngst
<Ezim> :) Krawlezt det är ju bra. tur att man kan charma damerna på annat sätt än dans.
<Krawlezt> Haha, jag skulle ge en tjej en öl så sa hon ja men skulle bara kissa, då slängde jag burken i huvudet på henne och sa "OTACKASAMMA JÄVEL!"
<Krawlezt> Trodde hon sa nej och vände ryggen till..
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) okej.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, återigen är du inte för ung för uteliv?
<Ezim> visste inte att vår bowmore hade ppa. https://launchpad.net/~bowmore
<einand> Ezim: sög
<Ezim> einand, gick alltså ingen vidare.
<Ezim> einand, vad var problemet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var ju inte snällt gjort.
<realubot> Att kasta en ölburk i huvudet på tjejen. :(
<Krawlezt> realubot, Träffade knappt, den snuddade toppen utav hennes huvud, hon kände inte ens det som tur var :P
<Krawlezt> Hade vart tråkigt om jag hade träffat henne i bakhuvudet..
<Krawlezt> Ezim, Dock var jag inne när det hände
<Ezim> ne nu ska Ezim lägga sig.
<Ezim> må väl alla tuxare.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-26
<Test> Försöker att lösa ett problem med usb disk boot. Där det går ibland att boota och som oftast så blir det kernel panic. Skulle tro att det har något med initramfs att göra.
<Krawlezt> Test, Så, vad är problemet?
<Krawlezt> Oj, jag ska nog inte hjälpa folk idag.
<Krawlezt> Skickar vidare dig till realubot
<Test> Jasså.
<Test> Skulle tro att min usb disk inte hinner initieras innan den skall mounta /
<einand> någon här som testat eye fi?
<Test> Har läst en massa olika förslag.. på hur man kan lösa detta genom att lägga till en massa rader.. i /etc/initramfs-tools/modules samt sedan göra en update-initramfs
<Test> Men det funkar juh inte... jag blir rätt tokig.. snart.. det blir så många ombootningar i onödan..... bläää
<Test> usb-core....usbstorage...osv osv..
<realubot> Test: Hej.
<realubot> Test: Vad är det för bootbart USB du har? Hur har du skapat det?
<realubot> einand: Never heard of it.
<einand> realubot: en teknik som sätter wi-fi på ett sd kort
<einand> så det överförs över wifi till sd kortet
<einand> menar till datorn
<einand> så du får "oändligt" med utrymme på en kamera, om du tex laddar upp till någon molntjänst
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> einand: Hur går det med sd/wifi?
<realubot> Markslap: Du är duktigt på FAH. Jag kommer ikapp dig med tiden. Oklart när bara.
<Krawlezt> realubot, Nu är det rikgit jobbigt assp
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är jobbigt?
<Krawlezt> Att jag måste använda ett öga för att se ksärmen
<realubot> Kimmen: Vad är det för fel på ditt andra öga? :S
<realubot> Kimmen: Äsch. Fel.
<einand> realubot: nja, vet inte
<realubot> Dåligt att kamerar inte kan spela in på hdd direkt.
<realubot> *kameror
<einand> realubot: finns, fast varför vill man det?
<realubot> einand: Bra fråga. Varför vill du överföra från sd-kort till datorn via wifi?
<realubot> einand: Du får ju oändligt med utrymme på kameran då.
<realubot> Men med kabel.
<einand> med kabel?
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> Ansluta en kamera med någon kabel direkt till datorn.
<realubot> Det är kanske inget för trådlösa snubbar som du?
<realubot> wifi-gubbar
<einand> menar du usb kabel då?
<realubot> Tja, kanske det. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Om det inte går med wifi och det går med USV.
<realubot> *USV
<einand> nä
<realubot> *USB
<einand> fina med den lösningen är att den fungerar med alla filsystem
<realubot> En adapter och någon kabel som man normalt kopplar till TV.
<einand> err menar kameror
<realubot> Det kanske finns kameror som skickar över wifi?
<einand> vet faktiskt inte, inga av dom dyrare gör det iaf
<realubot> Ok, men webbkamreror gör det ju så.
<einand> gör dom?
<realubot> Eller jag kanske hittar på. :)
<einand> utsluter det inte, aldrig sett någon dock
<einand> finns ju ip-kameror som lirar wifi men web vet jag inte
<realubot> IP Cam
<realubot> einand: Jag tänker på en sådan här: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/137363-d-link_dcs-932l_tradlos_natverkskamera_med_ir_.11n
<realubot> "In other news, if you don’t own an alarm clock, this weekend might be a good time to do some shopping."
<realubot> Raspberry Pi.
<realubot> Om man skulle köpa en Raspberry Pi.
<phnom> Morrn
<X-Sleepy-X> Godmorgon
<phnom> Eller är det det?
<andol> Jajjamensan!
<phnom> Varför skickar då min windowsburk paket som inte har rätt CRC i TCP headern? :(
<andol> phnom: Bortsett från syrlig kommentar angående Windows? :-) Förvirrat nätverkskort?
<phnom> andol: Nu ska du inte vara sån, linuxburken vill inte ens svara på ett SYN/ACK :P
<andol> phnom: Tja, varav även det något mer allvarligt menade förslaget angående förvirrat nätverkskort. Att hantera grundläggande TCP känns som något de flesta operativsystem torde hantera rätt väl nuförtiden.
<phnom> Ja, de borde ju det. Så det är nog mest min kod som är förvirrad i andra änden.
<phnom> Uhm, ni debian-människor. Om man har två olika versioner av ett paket i listorna. (apt-cache show paket ger mig två av samma), hur väljer man vilket man vill installera? Det senaste är nog ifrån backports.
<phnom> Försöker installera request-tracker4 från backports, den vill ha den senare versionen av libdbix-searchbuilder-perl , men apt-get vill bara installera det paket som är av den tidigare versionen.
<macrobat> phnom: du kanske vill använda pinning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<phnom> macrobat: Tack, löste det med -t squeeze-backports :)
<andol> phnom: Lite bakgrundsinfo, om du tittar i Release-filen för squeeze-backports så ser du "NotAutomatic: yes" det sänkar pinning-prion såpass att de nyare paketen från backports inte blir defaultvalet, vilket de annars skulla ha blivit. Notera även "ButAutomaticUpgrades: yes" som ser till att man trots allt (säkerhets)uppdateringar för redan installerad paket från backports. Det sista är dock en nyhet för Squeeze, varpå man för Lenny-backpo
<phnom> andol: Det klippte vid Lenny-backpo, men tack :) Läste lite mer om det nu.
 * andol tar och installerar http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/splitlong.pl
<phnom> Någon här som har satt upp request tracker? Jag får det inte att fungera riktigt.
<realubot> God...
<CasperN> hmm, häromdagen lyckades jag fatta hur man startar terminator med förinställd layout, kan man göra samma sak med tmux?
<realubot> CasperN: Det är ju totalt omöjligt. Dum fråga.
<realubot> Nästa...
<CasperN> har du hittat ett vettigt alternativ där man kan markera text med tangentbordet då?
 * CasperN antar att realubot kör med screen och hatar tmux
<realubot> CasperN: Jag skojar med dig men vad säger du om det här då?
<realubot> " Specify an alternative configuration file.  By default,
<realubot>                    tmux loads the system configuration file from
<realubot>                    /etc/tmux.conf, if present, then looks for a user
<realubot>                    configuration file at ~/.tmux.conf.  The configuration file
<realubot>                    is a set of tmux commands which are executed in sequence
<realubot>                    when the server is first started."
<realubot> tmux -f /path/to/file
<realubot> CasperN: Och nej. Jag har inte hittat något vettigt alt. Jag har inte ens letat.
<CasperN> :/
 * andol startar ibland skal innifrån emacs, just för att kunna klipp-och-klistra vettigt.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad tror du om: tmux -t select-layout ...
<CasperN> låter som något jag ska prova
 * realubot misstänker att andol fuskar med urklippshanteraren.
 * CasperN är inte född på 50-talet så emacs går fett bort
 * phnom är inte heller född på 50-talet, så han använder vim.
 * realubot misstänker att andol är född på 50-talet.
 * realubot är född på 70-talet så han använder Nano.
<swecarp> Philip5:  godag
<Philip5> go middag
<swecarp> vilket jätte jobb set är att översätta
<swecarp> har inte hunnit med mycke i dag
<Philip5> hur menar du jobbigt?
<Philip5> många ord och rader?
<swecarp> ja många ord många rader är det har bara gjort 3-4 rader
<Philip5> jo det blir lite att översätta hela programmet
<Philip5> typ så där funkar det alltid att översätta program
<Philip5> sedan kan olika program ha lite olika verktyg men principen är samma
<swecarp> jag hae get mig den på att jag skall göra det men det tar nog lite tid
<Philip5> se det som träning i både engelska och programgrejer och bildtermer
<swecarp> ja det är ett helt nytt sätt att tänka
<Philip5> sedan är det ju att översättningarna ska funka i de menyer de dyker upp i när det gäller ordval
<Philip5> när det gäller mer allmängiltinga begrepp i program så är det ju bra att använda nord som andra brukar använda för motsvarande funktion i andra program
<swecarp> Philip5:  skall alla special tecken typ & % paranteser  vara med i översättningen
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> de betyder att det sätts in särskilda världen som programmet hämtar upp och lägger in där
<Philip5> swecarp: har du uppdaterat luminence och testat så det funkar att köra med hjälpfunktione i programmet?
<swecarp> Philip5:  har inte uppdaterat gör det nu
<Nafallo> Philip5: var ar den har "sarskilda varlden" nagonstans? annat solsystem?
<Philip5> så du kan använda manualen
<Philip5> Nafallo: lol, värden :D
<Philip5> Nafallo: du ska inte vara sånn, du ska bara idla på när du ser sånt där ;)
<Nafallo> heh
<swecarp> Nafallo:  du som är språkpolis sätt dig översätt luminence
<Philip5> swecarp: du vet att det finns ett svenska översättar-team för ubuntu va? när du får kläm på det här kanske du ska gå med där och hjälpa till med andra grejer ;)
<Philip5> Nafallo: nu kan du anmärka på min grammatik där ;)
<swecarp> översäätnings teamet viste jag inte om men det kanske vore någott
<Philip5> tror det är yeager som håller i det men det är fler som är med
<Nafallo> jag har inte tid for oversattningar. jag har 40minuter att ata micromat, dricka te, duscha och bli pakladd innan jag ska mote min kompis :-)
 * Nafallo satter lite far
<Nafallo> fasrt
<Nafallo> FFS
<Nafallo> y/$/t/
<Nafallo> varfor anvander jag nagonsin nagot annat an regexp?
<Philip5> swecarp: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv
<swecarp> Philip5:  har sparat länken får kolla på den senare
<haffe> Varför verkar alltid matlådetillverkning och städning komma ivägen för kodarmaraton på helgen?
<kodein> du kan ju kanske outsourca
<haffe> Hmmm.
<robb4n> Hej, gott folk! Behover lite rad av er....
<robb4n> det ar sa har, har kort Chakra Linux pa denna laptop.. har formaterat harddisken 2-3 ganger nu... men av nagon anledning sa finns Chakras KDE logo kvar i Kubuntus meny samt vid utloggning
<robb4n> det ar som att skiten finns kvar pa disken anda av nagon anledning.. nagon som har natt tips?
<phnom> robb4n: Säker på att du formaterar? :P
<robb4n> phnom: jajjamensan, helt hundra...
<robb4n> finns det inget alternativ som det finns i mac os x, dar man kan valja att den skriver om nollorna 3-4 ganger?
<robb4n> for det verkar som om nagot ar riktigt galet
<phnom> robb4n: Jag tror ju inte att den spontant skulle hitta filerna igen. Det är inte så att du har det på flera partitioner och bara formaterar en av dem?
<phnom> Har du $HOME på en annan partition och den har installerat ikoner dit så kan den ju få för sig att använda dem istället.
<robb4n> phnom: har tagit bort alla partioner pa harddisken och formaterat den ett antal ganger
<robb4n> problemet ar att jag bara har en partion nu men anda sa dyker chakras ikoner upp efter tex kubuntu eller fedora installation
 * Philip5 tycker det är rätt kul att det finns ett linuxprogram som heter gnubiff :D
<phnom> om nom nom
<robb4n> har formaterat disken hela dagen idag
<phnom> robb4n: Vad händer om du byter ikontema då?
<robb4n> har inte testat, vad spelar det for roll? kor jag en ny installation efter att ha formaterat disken sa ska val anda inte chakras ikoner vara kvar?
<phnom> Nä. Om det inte är likadana ikoner.
<robb4n> det star: Chakra Project i menyn sa :)
<phnom> Är du riktigt säker på att det inte är chakra du har installerat då? ;D
<robb4n> haha, ja
<robb4n> sitter inne pa live usb fedora 16 just nu
<swecarp> Philip5:  ca 80 poster översatta
<robb4n> star chakra project i menyn har med
<robb4n> sa nagot ar fett galet
<phnom> lol
<robb4n> finns ingen bra programvara till linux dar man kan skriva over disken flera ganger?
<phnom> Det finns inte att filerna spontant kommer tillbaka.
<robb4n> pa natt satt gor dom ju det, ar inte helt bakom flotet
<robb4n> har aldrig varit med om nagot liknande
<phnom> robb4n: Använd shred då, eller skriv över med /dev/urandom
<phnom> Eller /dev/zero om du hellre föredrar nollor
<robb4n> far testa, detta ar det skummaste jag varit med om
<arand> dban är vär standard för a köra ett par pass över en HD
<phnom> shred gör väl ungefär samma sak. Har iofs inte använt något av det.
<phnom> Mina filer brukar inte gå igen :P
<arand> shred är väl mer menat på fil/foldernivå
<Philip5> swecarp: går som tåget då
<Philip5> swecarp: är det kul?
<swecarp> det går bra har gjort dom lätta översättningarna
<swecarp> det är kul men jag skulle vilja kunna ladda översättningen så jag kan se hur den ser ut i programmet
<yeager> swecarp, vilket program?
<realubot> einand: Är det du som har glömt en laptop-väska på Landvetter?
<realubot> "All trafik vid Landvetters flygplats, både inrikes och utrikes, är inställd fram till klockan 18. Anledningen är att delar av utrikeshallen på Landvetters flygplats har spärrats av sedan en misstänkt väska hittats. "
<swecarp> yeager:  luminance hdr
<realubot> "Huaweis plan är att lansera omkring 30 nya mobiltelefoner 2012. Det säger Richard Yo, chef för Huaweis mobiltelefondivision, till Nyhetsbyrån SIX vid en produktpresentation på söndagseftermiddagen i Barcelona.
<realubot> "
<realubot> 30 nya telefoner? Det är ju mer än 2/månad.
<einand> realubot: japp
<yeager> swecarp, finns info här hur du kan kompilera översättningen. http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/?page_id=23
<yeager> Qt är inte som andra barn :)
<andtabbittin> 2h att vänta utomhus i kalla Tidaholm
<swecarp> andtabbittin:  tidaholm världensände
<andtabbittin> känns så
<swecarp> välkommen itmannen
<andtabbittin> var här på atariparty, men ska mot Stockholm igen med 3 byten med start 19.50
<andtabbittin> laddar mobilen från tableten så man kan ringa tjejen sen igen
<swecarp> andtabbittin:  det var spelträff med lan i borås nu i helgen
<andtabbittin> cool
<swecarp> jag var inte där men läste om det i tidningen
<andtabbittin> ah ok
<andtabbittin> bor inte här ute egentligen
<swecarp> du är en 08 eller
<andtabbittin> dåligt att stationen har stängt på helgen
<andtabbittin> jo
<swecarp> va stängd
<andtabbittin> jo
<andtabbittin> Tidaholms station är endast öppen Vardagar
<swecarp> konstigt men dom kanske har haft mycke skadegörelse
<swecarp> nu måste jag gå en sväng med hundarna
<andtabbittin> eller så e det bara en håla
<andtabbittin> får dödsfrysa o pka hem
<andtabbittin> o mina vantar  e nog på Island
<itmannen> Åter ett tag från dödens väntrum. Hänt något viktigt ?
<itmannen> Philip5 är inte närvarande förmodar jag.
<amelia> itmannen: du missade honom med 10 minuter.
<itmannen> amelia,  Typiskt. men han kanske dyker upp senare med lite tur
<itmannen> Håller på att köra backup på en av mina webbservrar. Blää vilket tid det tar.
<swecarp> itmannen:  det låter roligt själv så har jag get mig på att översätta ett program
<itmannen> swecarp,  Inte illa det. Vad är det för program ?
<swecarp> luminance hdr ett fotoprogram
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. Jag är för lat för såadant där. Himla tråkgöra
<swecarp> itmannen:  nej då rätt roligt men det tar en massa tid
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ja nog tar det tid så det räcker och blir över.
<swecarp> jag ville göra ett försök att hjälpa till i linux världen
<itmannen> swecarp,  Bra gjort. Hoppas det går bra
<swecarp> finns massa program att översätta  så om man är intreserad så finns et att göra
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jag överlåter det till dig med varm hand :)
<itmannen> Måste fixa lite irl. Åter senare
<d3eniz> godkväll :)
<Philip5> itmannen: fick du ordning på spelaren?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tjna. Nä jag håjtar på dig nu :)
<Philip5> så pass
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vad jag för står  så har du lyckats
<Philip5> jo men jag tycker programmet är så där
<itmannen> Philip5,  Inte för att jag är förvånad
<Philip5> kan du ta emot här om jag skickar dcc?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ingen aning
<Philip5> testar
<Philip5> verkade gå bra
<itmannen> Något hände. Troligen så startade en nedladdning
<Philip5> ja och den ligger i någon av dina mappar nu
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har den nu. Ska bli roligt att testa. Jag är dig tack skyldig
<Philip5> itmannen: den har nu rtmpdump som beroende men jag är inte så säker på att själva programmet behövs även om dess libs gör det
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag inbillar mig att rtmdump behövs
<Philip5> möjligt, nu ska den med iaf
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nu var det installerat och klart :) Perfekt
<Philip5> funkar bra?
<itmannen> testar just nu. Men verkar funka utmärkt
<Philip5> så klart. det är ju mitt paket :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  Du har helt rätt
<itmannen> Testaladdar hem ett avsnitt av Böda Campning från TV5
<Philip5> aha
<itmannen> Philip5,  Funka klockrent att få hem
<Philip5> itmannen: latjo
<itmannen> Philip5,  Detta kan vara avändbart vissa gången. Men knappast alltid
<Philip5> itmannen: och nu kan du stila på forumet att du också kan göra med det där programmet ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hä hä. Helt rätt :)
<itmannen> Tack vare dig
<Philip5> precis, tänk vad jag är bra! :P
<itmannen> Amen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Fram för allt så gillar jag din ödmjuka framtoning :)
<itmannen> Men du har iof helt rätt
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Är det någon som har bra koll på apache här?
<haffe> Jag har ett projekthanteringsverktyg som jag använder tillsammans med apache.
<Philip5> indianer i usa
<haffe> Nu vill jag sätta upp så att bara medlemmar i projektet kan kolla på relevant projektsida.
<haffe> Det borde bara vara en .htaccess i varje katalog?
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu är 100 av 262 rader översatta
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> kanske ditt nya jobb?? översättare
<swecarp> Philip5:  finns inte digicam på svenska
<CasperN> K om jag får be :D
<swecarp> ytterligare en språkpolis
<swecarp> Philip5:  ops jag såg att det var svenska i min
<CasperN> vad ska du med digikam till? använd darktable istället!
<swecarp> CasperN:  nu är det så haär at6t jag gillar digikam
<CasperN> det är för att du inte börjat använda darktable än bara
<CasperN> du kommer lära dig att tycka illa om digikam :)
 * realubot slingar sig genom kanalen i en lian.
<swecarp> realubot:  kanalens tarzan
 * realubot slår dig på bröstet och morrar åt swecarp som en gorilla.
<realubot> *grr*
<realubot> Jag hoppas att ni har förstått budskapet. Ta det lugnt ikväll annars får ni med realmonkey att göra.
<swecarp> realubot:  vem är du arg på nu då
<realubot> swecarp: Jag är inte arg. :)
<swecarp> bra blev orolig
<realubot> Jag bara spelar arg i förebyggande syfte så jag slipper bli arg på riktigt.
<CasperN> digikam är väl najs, men onödigt stort tycker jag, en jäkla massa paket som behövs för att det ska fungera
<CasperN> darktable och rawtherapee känns bättre
<realubot> swecarp: ;)
<CasperN> och behöver dessutom promotas lite oftare :)
<realubot> Jag bara trollar lite.
<swecarp> CasperN:  nu kör jag bara digikam som register och gimp eller corell aftershot pro som redigerare kommer när jag är klar att köra luminanc HDR för redigering av hdr bilder
<DeltaSaucer> Någon som såg senaste avsnittet av "Äkta människor"? Jag förstår inte hur robotbruttan kom till "basen" från att ha sackat efter och blivit fast. Det förklarades inte alls.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att skriva ut tredje elementet i en array i Python?
<realubot> array[::3] skriver ut dom tre första men jag vill skriva ut var tredje, d.v.s. element 3, 6, 9 o.s.v.
<einand> realubot: går det inte göra typ en loop och lägga in +3
<realubot> einand: Jo, det går det säkert men jag tänkte att det fanns något smart sätt att spotta ut var tredje element ur en array på.
<DeltaSaucer> Suck. Krasch-bom-bang.
<DeltaSaucer> Jävla kraschande mjukvar.
<DeltaSaucer> *vara
<DeltaSaucer> Om någon såg det jag frågade skulle det vara kul att höra svaret.
<DeltaSaucer> För rimligtvis måste väl någon här inne ha sett avsnittet nyss på TV.
<HakanS> Hur blir det med säkerhetsuppdateringar om man kör in en linux-kärna via en deb-fil?
<realubot> Hm, array[::3] spottar ju faktiskt ut vart tredje element.
<einand> HakanS: uteblir
<HakanS> einand: Det ante mig.
<arand> HakanS: Om du fortfarande har metapaket kvar kommer de fortfarande in, men i form av andra paket.
<einand> arand: dom kommer ju in, men dom fyller ingen funktion
<arand> så om man körde 3.0, installerade en deb med 3.2, kommer fortfarande 3.0.1, jo
<arand> Men om man inte väljer att aktivt boota dem blir det u inte så mycket med dem nej
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> någon som vet en billig wifi<->3g router som går på batteri?
 * realubot klappar händerna med fötterna åt x_links dans.
<salmiak> klappa fötterna när du är riktigt glad, klapp klapp....
<salmiak> einand: låter som om en sån skulle dra en jäkla massa batteri men jag kanske har fel... i vilket fall som helst brukar väl det mesta hemnätverkiska matas med en 9 volt strömadapter eller så, så det borde ju gå att ersätta den adaptern med en batteriburk med lämplig mängd batteri i?
<einand> salmiak: jo vill ha den portabel
<salmiak> ah
<einand> salmiak: och nej, drar inte  e mer ström än en vanlig mobil
<einand> typ denna fast upplåst
<einand> https://www.comviq.se/embedded_shop_mobile_broadband.aspx?offeringId=comviq-surf-wifi-3g#liKortOmProd-tab
<salmiak> du får hacka upp den :-D
<johanbr> använd valfri androidtelefon med wifi?
<einand> förutom att android fånar bara kan agera AD-HOC och inte "äkta" accesspunkt
<johanbr> min samsung kan i alla fall agera "äkta" AP
<einand> jasså
<salmiak> nån som vet vad "Precise" är för nått i ubuntusammanhang? verkar vara nått paket eller version nått?
<johanbr> salmiak, ubuntu version 12.04
<salmiak> aha... gudvadjaghatarnamnsattaversioner
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-18
<realubot> David-A: Ok. Jag ger mig.
<realubot> David-A: Du får i uppdrag att omskola alla internets.
<realubot> einand: Du får i uppdrag att hjälpa David-A. Du kan Internet.
<David-A> realubot: det uppdraget hade jag redan innan du gav dej.
<David-A> realubot: det du ska göra är se uppdrag granskning
<realubot> Jag tittat på Sunes sommar. Jag har inte tid med näthat nu.
<realubot> *tittar
<David-A> senaste sunes sommar?
<realubot> Nope. En gammal.
<realubot> Med Peter Haber.
<realubot> Han är grym som Sunes farsa.
<realubot> Tuffare än allt näthat tillsammans.
<David-A> jag tänkte fel, den senaste heter ju inte med "sommar"
<realubot> Nehe. Den heter Sune i Grekland eller något.
<David-A> realubot: att du inte har tid nu är okej. uppdrag granskning finns som sagt några månader till på svtplay
<realubot> David-A: Jag har sett trailern. Räcker inte det?
<David-A> realubot: ju mer desto bättre :)
<realubot> David-A: Är det några snygga brudar i programmet?
<realubot> Annars vet jag inte om jag orkar titta.
<maxjezy> realubot klart det är snygga brudar
<maxjezy> vi pratar väl svt?
<David-A> realubot: det låter som du tar dej an programmet med lite fel attittyd (det är ju en smaksak, men hon från tv4 var ju snygg)
<realubot> Nu börjar jag bli nyfiken.
<David-A> realubot: har du sett färdigt sune?
<David-A> realubot: igår fick du släpa mej till bädds efter kl 3.
<David-A> bäst att förekomma
<David-A> gonatt
<MarkusDBX>  /join #hardware
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> morron :)
<maxjezy> MORRN
<andol> Morgens
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaaap
<realubot> Hur söker man i mail i Gmail?
<realubot> Alltså ... hur hittar man text i mail när man ser alla mailen i inkorgen?
<realubot> Det skulle inte förvåna mig om sökmotorföretaget inte har en sådan funktion ...
<HakanS> realubot: Skriv texten i sökfältet.
<realubot> HakanS: Söker man inne i mail då även när man bara ser inkorgen?
<HakanS> realubot: Ja.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok.
<zueco> Hallå där.
<zueco> Jag är ny i ubuntu och behöver lite hälp
<Barre> !ask | zueco
<ubot2> zueco: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<zueco> ok
<zueco> Jag har precis installerat ubuntu 12.10 och internet funkar inte, troligen pga drivrutinen.. så va kan jag göra,,, det fungerade bra med ubuntu12.04
<Barre> zueco: vad har du för dator? Nätverkskort? och annan information som kan hjälpa till`?
<zueco> HP pavilion 780.se,
<zueco> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00292987&cc=ad&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0001
<zueco> här finns all info om datorn
<maxjezy> hur installerar man senaste drivisarna till grafikkortet?
<zueco> Hallå?
<Barre> zueco: den länken talar inte om vad det är för nätverkskort eller om du har problem med trådat nätverk eller trådlöst
<zueco> barre det ät trådan netverk
<einand> Utveckla standarder
<einand> (PDF versionen tillfälligt slut "Rekomenderar trycka boken")
<Peyam> Suuuuuuup?
<Peyam> möblerade o mmin lägenhet
<Peyam> pain in the ass asså
<HeMan> körde igång 104 nya maskiner och fick 1664 nya cores
<HeMan> en vanlig dag på jobbet med andra ord
<Screedo> lol
<HeMan> nu har vi mer än 7000 cores!
<kodapa> :O
<andol> HeMan: Gör ni något vettigt med dem då? :)
<Peyam> ursäkta
<Peyam> får ja säga ngt?
<Peyam> som ni alla har nytta av?
<Peyam> åkej då säger ja
<Peyam> Jag är awesome
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> Sover alla?
<tobbe_> nopp
<Peyam> görs tobbe_
<tobbe_> inte mkt peyam, dottern spelar på ipaden, sambon degar i soffan och jag hamnade precis här
<tobbe_> sj då
<Peyam> nice.. tänkte precis börja plugga. är trött hela tiden och sömnig. vet ej vad det kan beror på. det konstiga är att jag e supertrött men ej kan somna
<tobbe_> drick kaffe :P
<Peyam> hjälper inte
<Peyam> blir piggare när jag onanerar
<tobbe_> tänkte ev duka ner i boken "objective-C for developers"
<Peyam> fett skumt.
<tobbe_> dyka*
<Peyam> vf?
<Peyam> vad e det för skillnad på det och vanlig c
<tobbe_> fick den av min svåger när jag fyllde 30 förra veckan, så får väl bläddra lite, det är en förgrening av C#
<tobbe_> har ingen erfarenhet av programmering, men vill lära mig, så får gå den hårda vägen
<Peyam> C# är nice. vf nite ta C# istället?
<andol> Ahh, nu är det dags för var och en att bidra med en åsikt med just sitt favoritspråk :-)
<tobbe_> var lite inne på C++, men fick denna boken nu så.... får väl se... objc, används främst vid skrivning av appar så ;)
<Peyam> jag föreslår C# som är lättast att lära sig och har en stor användning. OOP c++ är väldigt svår att lära sig om man tidigare inte arbetat OOP.
<tobbe_> ok
<tobbe_> ja som sagt, helt n00b
<tobbe_> kan väl på sin höjd köra "Hello World!" i C++ haha
<Peyam> om du kör c++ använd Qt!  men C# är nice
<MaTachi> C# på linux?
<Peyam> går inte..
<Barre> gör det väl, men mono
<Peyam> ja bara console
<Peyam> orka göra allt gui med ko
<Peyam> d
<Barre> http://www.mono-project.com/Gui_Toolkits
<Barre> pfft
<Barre> men... varför C#?   jag avskyr mono
<andol> Peyam: Tja, för egen del har jag i alla fall igång en GUI:igt mono-program just nu.
<andol> Barre: ^^ Gissa vilket? :)
<Peyam> jag skriver C# bara i vs i windows
<tobbe_> codeblocks
<Barre> andol: fotobajsskitprogrammet?
<Peyam> hatar blockcodes
<Peyam> codeblocks
<Peyam> andol: vet ej hur Mono hanterar .Net
<tobbe_> qt hade nog varit kul, då jag även sitter med en Nokia N9, kör mkt Qt på den har jag hört ;)
<andol> Barre: Nix
<Barre> andol: inte F-Spot alltså.. vad kan det då vara?
<Peyam> Barre: är GTK# samma sak som c#?
<andol> Barre: keepass2
<Barre> Peyam: inte vet jag...
<Barre> andol: ahhh.. just det, det kör mono det också
<Peyam> Barre: d säger inte mkt om c#
<Peyam> andol: hur kör du gui c#?
<Barre> Peyam: huh?
<Peyam> Barre: GTK# verkar vara ett programmeringspråk
<tobbe_> jag vill bara lära mig lite om skriva egna små prgram, lyckas knäcka ngt wifi eller ngt haha..... en poalre gjorde det när vi var små, sedan dess har jag velat köra linux haha
<Peyam> Qyoto verkar dock göra det..
<Barre> Peyam: ehhh. ok... men varför hilightar du mig om det? Du påstår att det inte går att göra gui-baserade C# program i linux, jag sa att det går det visst. Men jag sa också att jag hatar C#.
<Barre> så pass att jag vägrar installera mono-program på min dator..
<Barre> så jag vet inte, bryr mig inte och vill inte veta något om C# :P
<Peyam> Barre: jag vill veta om det verkligen går. och om det är effektivt.
<Peyam> c# är amazing
<tobbe_> bara få lite djupare erfarenhet om linux, terminlen och lätt programmering :)   måste ju börja ngnstans
 * Barre kräks varje gång han ser en dll-fil
<andol> tobbe_: Fast är du ute efter något linuxigt, och som gör sig fint med terminalen (liksom gui:n), så är ju Python ett fint val.
<andol> tobbe_: Python är dessutom ett språk Barre inte hatar, ifall det nu är ett urvalkriterie du bryr dig om :P
<dice> vart hittar man inställningar för hårdvara i xubuntu xfce?
<Barre> andol: jag gillar hur du tänker :)
<tobbe_> hört lite om det med, fast ej kollat upp det... men python används ofta har jag sett
<Barre> tobbe_: python är roligt och spännande :)
 * andol dängar till med http://xkcd.com/353/
<Peyam> eqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq. python = 100000000000 libraries
<Peyam> dice: system setting
<tobbe_> vad används python till mer exakt... allt möjligt eller?
<dice> Peyam, hittar inte det valet någonstans
<Peyam> kör du xfce?
<dice> Peyam, japp
<Barre> tobbe_: allt möjligt, men oftast till user interface, kanske inte är det första valet om man skall köra realtidsprogrammering :)
<Peyam> Setting manager dice
<andol> tobbe_: Japp, allt möjligt där man inte behöver optimera alltförmycket på lågnivå.
<Peyam> python är gammalt  o tråkigt som fan
<dice> Peyam, enda jag hittar är typ skärminställningar, men skulle mera vilja se typ all hårdvara som installerats tex ljudkort osv
<Barre> tobbe_: här har du en lista på program som är gjort i python http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Python_software#Applications några som sticker ut är väl OpenShot, OpenStack, Ubuntu Software Center, Dropbox
<Peyam> dice: kolla in software source
<dice> Peyam, inte det jag letade efter tyvärr.. får la googla
<Peyam> k
<MaTachi> Frets on Fire är skrivet i Python ;)
<tobbe_> nice
<tobbe_> men är python ngt att börja med?
<MaTachi> beror på vad du vill göra (A)
<tobbe_> e ju det jag inte vet haha
<Barre> jag tycker det, du skriver liksom på engelska i en logisk ordning.. som att skriva en liten berättelse och datorn gör det den blir tillsagd
<MaTachi> men det är aldrig fel att lära sig ett nytt språk
<tobbe_> har som sagt aldrig programmerat tidigare, men vill få lite koll på det
<MaTachi> okej
<MaTachi> finns en najs Python-tutorial/föreläsning från Google på Youtube
<MaTachi> http://youtu.be/tKTZoB2Vjuk
<tobbe_> MaTachi, tackar
<MaTachi> observera att den är i flera delar
<Peyam> det spelar ingen roll vad han ska lära sig för språk
<MaTachi> Peyam, jo, om han vill göra ngt speciellt
<Peyam> han ska lära sig helst ett OOP och lära sig braaaa! sen blir alla språk lättare.
<MaTachi> OOP är najs
<Peyam> MaTachi: om poängen är att LÄRA SIG då spelar det ingen roll men självklart spelar det roll vad man ska ha språket till
<tobbe_> vad f*n är OOP
<tobbe_> ;)
<MaTachi> Peyam, om han tänkt koda Android-appar är det rätt bortkastat att börja med Python när han isf lika gärna kan börja med Java
<tobbe_> inte android!..... skippat det
<Peyam> jah ! men om han kan OOP c++ så lär han sig Android på en vecka
<MaTachi> :D
<Peyam> om meningen är bara att lära sig programmera så spelar det ingen roll va han lär sig
<MaTachi> om han börjar med C++  och OOP kommer han ha tröttnat om en vecka ;)
<tobbe_> sitter med appleprodukter samt linux, som ubuntu, Nokia N9 osv......
<tobbe_> VAD ÄR OOP? ;)
<Peyam> MaTachi: Man lär sig inte OOP direkt. man måste först lära sig hantera enkel programmering. .NET språk är bäst att lära sig. vb.net C# asp osv. framförallt C#. sedan kan man hoppa till andra språk
<MaTachi> objektorienterad programmering
<Peyam> och python
<MaTachi> Peyam, jag har en Java-nybörjarbok som visar OOP innan den visar if-satser :)
<tobbe_> som objective-C?
<MaTachi> tobbe_, OOP är ett sätt att programmera på och går att tillämpa i många språk
<Peyam> MaTachi: Du ska inte följa bokensordning! Om du gått på programmeringskurser så ser du att man ibland börjar från mitten i boken.  jag har väldigt svårt att tänka mig att folk börjar med oop innan konsole programmering.
<tobbe_> aah ok, då är jag med, vad menas då med OOP?
<Peyam> tobbe_: i OOP jobbar du med olika object. Det är svårt att förstå eller förklara. man måste själv börja programmera
<MaTachi> Peyam, OOP är inte så svårt, utan egentligen bara en del teroi och koncept man måste förstå
<tobbe_> ok
<andol> Ähh, eller så gör man som på datavetarna gör på LiU, och börjar med funktionell programmering :)
<tobbe_> När jag gick i högstadiet var det många som skulle bli hackare! var mkt snack om bra och dålig hacking... men ingen av oss visste ngt om terminaler, men hackare skulle vi bli och det var just Linux, vi skulle köra haha..... vi skulle hacka oss in och ändra betyg ;)    det var tider det
<tobbe_> Farsan min har jobbat som programmerare sen 80-talet, så nu har intresset kommit till mig.... verkar rogivande i många fall iaf
<andol> Barre: När du gick på högstadiet, fanns det datorer då?
<MaTachi> tobbe_, hade ni sett filmen Hackers eller? :D
<MaTachi> Hack the Planet!!!
<Peyam> e så hungrig
<Peyam> ska köpa frukt
<tobbe_> typ haha
<Peyam> jag började programera för 4 år sedan
<MaTachi> My BLT drive on my computer just went AWOL
<Peyam> vf säger min granne "källeri" istället för "källare"?
<tobbe_> Peyam, vadmenas med började.... gick ni kurser, eller vad exakt började ni med... var SKA man börja??
<HeMan> andol: varför inte dysfunktionell programmering?
<Peyam> jag började med Matlab i min högskola sen blev jag intresserad och läste på youtube. www.thenewboston.org
<tobbe_> så ni är egenlärda?
<tobbe_> då borde jag med lyckas, om man nu ger det tid
<Peyam> jag gick en kurs i .Net och lärde mig c++ också på thenewboston
<andol> HeMan: Det kommer man sedan till i termin två (Ada).
<tobbe_> ok
<MaTachi> tobbe_, sj läser jag IT på Chalmers. Ej klar än
<Peyam> tobbe_: programmeringen är cool som fan
<HeMan> andol: :)
<HeMan> andol: jag har läst 8 p Ada...
<tobbe_> verkar öppna en del nya dörrar, bara man behärskar det som sagt....
<Peyam> enda nackdelen med matematisk programmerin är att man själv blir dålig på matte. för man låter datorn sköta allt
<tobbe_> vill sj in i IT-branschen..... gick dock fordon på gymnasiet och jobbar idag som väktare haha... för dyrt för att börja plugga... så man sitter fast
<Peyam> tobbe_: du ska lära dig ett språk och bli pro på det. Allt annat löser sig sen. Du ska inte hoppa fram och tillbaka till olika språk
<andol> tobbe_: Själv gick jag gradvis från att plugga till gymnasielärare i samhällsvetenskap till att jobba som systemadministratör...
<tobbe_> ett språk i taget som sagt.... men VILKET är enklast som total n00b?
<Peyam> tobbe_: alla och inga!
<Peyam> min tips : C# eller python!
<tobbe_> Peyam, misstänkte det
<Peyam> börja med python. de har online editör så slipper du ens ha python på din dator :P
 * andol pekar tobbe_ i riktning mot http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<Peyam> tobbe_: http://thenewboston.org/tutorials.php
<tobbe_> Tack andol och Peyam!
<Peyam> vsg
<andol> bitte
<Peyam> ska ut o handla i shorts
<Peyam> mowahaha
<Peyam> brb
<MaTachi> du kommer dÖ
<Barre> andol: jupps... vi lärde oss programera på en ABC80, jag hade lite fördel där eftersom min pappa hade tagit hem en abc80 från jobbet :)
<HakanS> Själv lärde jag mig programmering på en HP med hålkort.
<Barre> lustigt, bläddrar på TVn och plipprade förbi TV8 där bones går just nu. De håller på att gå igenom en dator som kör Ubuntu 12.04.
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> alla kollade på mig
<Peyam> med mina shorts
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> lysssna på mig
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> moahahahahah
<JimTee> Är det någon som har en susning om hur jag får igång wifi i en Dell Inspiron Mini med 12.10 64 bit. Verkar helt omöjligt. Iaf för mig.
<oxi`> nämen tjenare! :)
<realubot> Peyam: Det är du som ska lyssna på mig. Hör här bara:
<realubot> Peyam: "Jag har hamnat i nån slags period i mitt liv när jag inte gör nånting! Det började i November nån gång, så det har gått ett ta nu. Jag har liksom ingen energi och tänker bara negativt hela tiden."
<realubot> Peyam: Hur ska Pernillas dotter vända detta?
<Peyam> håller med dej
<Peyam> ingen anning. fråga kissie
<realubot> Peyam: Vad ska brudarna ha dig till när du inte har någon tröst att ge?
<Peyam> inge
<Peyam> behöver inget just nu
<Peyam> jag fattar inte.. folk som inte känner mig alls addar mig på fb
<Peyam> vad e det här
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-19
<maxjezy> nu sover alla.
<andol> Morgens
<delhage> andol: visst var det du som frågade om cacertpoäng?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<delhage> morrn kan du va själv!
<andol> delhage: Inte nyligen i alla fall. Å andra sidan så har jag ju en cacert.org-identitet (i brist på bättre ordval), så inte omöjligt att jag vid något tillfälle har gjort det.
<andol> delhage: Sen så ligger jag ju fortfarande < 100, så vid något tillfälle borde jag helt klart ta sig i ytterligare en verifering.
<delhage> andol: ok, jag fick ett email från en andreas olsson om det för 1-2 veckor sen
<andol> delhage: Har iofs för mig att jag klickade runt lite i det gui:et för ett tag sedan, och kan ha varit ett par veckor sedan, och jag antar att jag utav misstag kanske klickade på något knapp som sände iväg något autgenerat mail. Är det däremot ett mail där man faktiskt märker att någon skrivet något som inte är en mall, då är det däremot defintivt inte jag.
<delhage> "skulle var trevligt med lite extra cacert-poäng,om du har möjlighet att verifiera mig någon dag?!"
<delhage> "Hej Lars" börjar det med
<delhage> simply.nu kommer det ifrån
<andol> Nej, då är jag oskyldig.
<delhage> andol: iaf, även om det inte är du så kan jag ju verifiera dig nån dag
<delhage> ok
<delhage> dags att åka till jobbet, laters
<andol> delhage: Jupp, gärna det.
<Coffe> Morgon
<larsemil> GOD morgon!
<larsemil> vet ni, idag är en helt underbar dag!
<larsemil> Tisdag, snö och vackert utanför fönstret
<Barre> :/
<larsemil> och barre är här! då blev det ännu bättre
<larsemil> import sunhine from moods
<larsemil> barre.giveSun()
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> Traceback (most recent call last): File "larsemil.py", line 43 in <mood>
<Barre> SunError: sun out of range
<larsemil> Barre: nej men är det så illa idag. huff!
<larsemil> någon som kan kde bra? hur gör man för att ändra storleken på en launcher i en panel?
<andol> larsemil: Borde se till att kedja fast Philip5 i kanalen? :)
<delhage> det är nördigare än vanligt här idag ;)
<larsemil> andol: jo men han är lite bångstyrig.
<larsemil> alltså. varenda inställning som man kan tänka sig och fler därtill finns i kde. men just den här. Nixx.
<larsemil> En sak jag gillar med kde är att om man alt+tabbar fort så byter den medans om man väntar lite längre så får man switchern. båda är bra!
<larsemil> |ω・）
<andol> Jomentitta, ny kärna
<andol> *poof*
<tobbe_> sitter och pillar med python... verkar kul :)
<Coffe> python är roligt
<andol> tobbe_: ^^ Du ser :)
<DrLinux> Fan ska på middag när de släpper tablet-bomben
<larsemil> har ni sett att htc har en räknare till samma klockslag?
<DrLinux> Really?! :)
<DrLinux> Skiljer en minut.. men ligger något i det du säger.
<larsemil> slump eller samarbete.
<larsemil> time will tell
<DrLinux> De har ju windows och andriod.. så varför inte ubuntu?
<fredriksk> installerade precis xscreensaver. De flesta i listan är dock markerade "not installed" hur installerar man dessa? De är ju liksom listade där..
<maxjezy> TIMER, VAR?
<DrLinux> fast samarbete med htc behöver det inte vara
<DrLinux> Kvartal fyra slutar ju idag.. så det är ett sätt att få ett uppsving finaciellt
<DrLinux> Tror jag iaf
<Barre> maxjezy: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<DrLinux> Har länge funderat på en platta.. så om det är något riktigt saftigt lär jag slå till.
<Philip5> Squarism: spelar du någe CoH nu för tiden då?
<larsemil> Philip5: Hej! Varför skalar inte min lancelot-ikon när jag ökar storleken på panelen!?
<Philip5> hehe, bra fråga
<Philip5> den vill jäklas med dig?
<Coffe> ni regexp kungar.. hur ser en regexp för att matcha "[datastoreN] "efter det en variabel
<Coffe> så tex [datastore1]  min-dator  och man anv *regex*+min* typ
<andol> Coffe: \[datastore[0-9]\] min-dator
<andol> Coffe: Har du tur kan byta ut [0-9] mot \d
<Coffe> andol om datastor kan vara vilken text som helst ?
<Coffe> det ä "[***] "  är ett space efter ]  och efter det kommer det jag verkligen vill söka på
<Barre> Coffe: ge en exempeltext på pastebin, för jag förstår inte :)
<andol> Coffe: om datastore strikt sett kan vara vilken text som helst blir det lite smålurigt. Någon form utav begräsning måste du väl ändå kunna ge på den?
<andol> Coffe: Om datastore kan vara vilken text som helst så behöver vi nästan veta mer om vad som istället finns runtomkring.
<Coffe> jag ska söka i hostnamn för min vmware server, alla har prepatchat namn med "[storagemodule] "+namnet.. jag vill kunna ta in en variabel och få alla resultat
<Coffe> andol: den har [ ]
<andol> Coffe: Jo, men kan det som står innuti det yttre [] i sin tur bestå utav ] exempel? Alltså, kan vi ha [foo]bar] eller så?
<Coffe> andol:  det ska de inte kunna
 * Barre läsr om och om igen utan att riktigt förstå..
<Coffe> [datastore1] debian_test01
<andol> Coffe: Nej, men i sådant fall är det ju inte vilken text som helst ju :) Vilket var det jag var ute efter.
<Coffe> jag vill skriva en sök där jag kan skriva deb* och den ska matcha den där .. det som står mellan [] ska den inte matcha mot
<andol> Coffe: Sen för att kunna plocka ur variablen, alltså det du refererat till som namnet, debian_test01, och sådär. Vilka begräsningar har du på den?
<Coffe> andot tänkte köra en if *regexp* then  å loopa igenom alla hostnamn jag får tillbaka
<Coffe> jag måste nån dag ta å lära mig regexp
<andol> Coffe: Ja
<DrLinux> hmm.. kanske är dags att försöka reparera systemet.. får lite rapporter då och då
<DrLinux> kapade strömmen lite olyckligt häromdagen
<andol> Coffe: Alla problem går att lösa med en tillräckligt tjock bok från O'Reilly :-) http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596528126.do
<Barre> coffe : nått sång?   \[.*\] deb
<Barre> s/sång/sånt/   =)
<Coffe> Barre:  andol tack .. ska spara .. å testa så fort jag listar ut hur jag anv det i python :)
<maxjezy> Barre: äre någon som vet vad timern räknar ner till?
<DrLinux> maxjezy, står ju ..
<DrLinux> "Tick tock, tablet time!" om jag citerar rätt
<Barre> maxjezy: HTC har samma nedräkning, gissar på att HTC släpper en Ubuntu-platta
<DrLinux> verkar bli en 10" tablet
<larsemil> någon som har koll på spamassasin.
<larsemil> får mail taggade som spam
<larsemil> MEN inget i headers
<larsemil> och inte taggade i subject line
<larsemil> bara i mailloggen.
<larsemil> Feb 19 13:17:07 mail amavis[8140]: (08140-01) Passed SPAM {RelayedOpenRelay,Quarantined}, [209.85.128.174]:53838 [209.85.128.174] <frankthemobster@gmail.com> -> <emil@larsemil.se>, quarantine: spam-roY2JJcGtXgS.gz, Message-ID: <CAG9oH-=Hsa1z-GhPeELrDU8bW2GSw+tNB7+H8G7z+JS3oeNgLg@mail.gmail.com>, mail_id: roY2JJcGtXgS, Hits: 998.001, size: 3027, queued_as: 1396C30CE02, dkim_sd=20120113:gmail.com, 4987 ms
<maxjezy> aha, koolt
<DrLinux> maxjezy, om du kollar bilderna som tagits på podiumet så finns det en del devices och utöver mobilerna finns något stort.. passande en 10" tablet
<DrLinux> Jag misstänker att det kan bli en ubuntu platta från htc
<tobbe_> andol, ja det var faktiskt skoj :)  redan gjort ett liiiitet program. följer bl.a Mr.1Buying på youtube och hans python svenska-serie på typ 50 avsnitt... är typ på avsnitt 5 ;)
<DrLinux> var lite skeptisk förut.. men nu börjar jag se klarhet
<andol> tobbe_: gött mos
<Guest37700> larsemil: är spamassasin bra?
<larsemil> för det mesta. :)
<einand> cool, jag har root access på min ipad
<gaisten> larsemil: kör du exim eller postfix?
<larsemil> postfix
<larsemil> och dovecot
<Barre> larsemil: parametern för vad som skall klassas som spam (required_score) är ju en inställning, du har en annan inställning för taggning och så, add_header, rewrite_header och fler, dessa kan ju ha en annan score-trigger
<Barre> larsemil: glöm det... det är jag som är snurrig och blandarihop begreppen och programmen... sorry
<tobbe_> jaha, hade ni varit sugna på en Ubuntu-Tablet? låt höra
<gaisten> larsemil: kolla så att din $my_domain stämmer
<maxjezy> nej, inte speciellt. om inte priset ligger på runt 1000 kr och den lätt spelar upp full HD och annat och dessutom har HDMI sladd
<gaisten> om det nu är i postfix eller amavis
<larsemil> Barre: det har löst sig.
<Barre> larsemil: så bra då :)
<maxjezy> finns det någon lösning på mtp problematiken, kan inte få över filer från min nexus  till kubuntu
 * andol orkade aldrig riktigt bråka med mtp, och pratar istället sftp med sin Nexus vid behov
<andol> ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.quicksshd )
<christoffer> Nej, MTP är knas :P ...kör mass storage till min telefon
<christoffer> är en svensk som sköter om libmtp och fick med lite info som han behövde om Sony mobiltelefoner via biblioteket men har inte lyckats iaf :P
<maxjezy> hittar inte sånt alternativ
<christoffer> vad kör du för verison?
<christoffer> androdi
<maxjezy> 4.2.2
<christoffer> då borde "Utvecklaralternativ" finnas någonstans
<christoffer> tror det var där jag hittade det
<christoffer> fel av mig
<christoffer> Det är sony som har lagt in det under deras "Xperia"-meny så vet faktiskt inte vart det finns på Nexus
<maxjezy> MTP, PTP
<maxjezy> de har jag
<christoffer> hmm har nexusen plats för minneskort?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, har inget minneskort
<christoffer> kan vara så att USB mass storage inte finns på telefoner utan minneskort
<christoffer> var någon ändring som gjordes med 3.0 tror jag
<maxjezy> ah, möjligt scenario
<maxjezy> är windows lösningen?
<christoffer> om man vill mounta en disk som mass storage så kan telefonen i läsa från den samtdiigt och om telefonens alla program ligger på samma lagringsenhet så blir det strul
<andol> Vill sig inte riktigt att köra Mass Storage mot Nexusen, då den bara har en gemensam lagringsenhet för systemgrejs samt för allt annat, och att monterar man hela klabbet som en mass-storage så kommer inte systemet åt sina egna filer.
<andol> christoffer: Ja, det du sa typ :)
<christoffer> 5 sekunder :D
<maxjezy> kan man mounta den i windows genom linux med virtuelbox
<maxjezy> så man slipper boota in i windows för att göra sånt
<christoffer> kör libmtp så fort du har tillgågn till windows
<christoffer> fast kanske inte går virtuellt
<christoffer> aldrig försökt faktiskt
<maxjezy> skit-telefon.
<maxjezy> detta funkade med min samsung galaxy
<maxjezy> inte med samsung galaxy nexus
<maxjezy> vad är grejjen där lixom
<maxjezy> dessutom så är ju detta "ubuntu phone" den man ser på ubuntu hemsidan
<maxjezy> om den inte funkar med ubuntu vad är grejen
<Peyam> sovit 15 timmar
<tobbe_> kommer eventet från ubuntu sändas live eller är det bara text-rapportering?
<tobbe_> ubuntu för plattor....
<tobbe_> är det bara mjukvara eller kommer dom med hårdvara oxå? dvs en egen platta?
<johanbr> vet inte, men det finns en ubuntuvariant för nexus 7 redan så om det bara är mjukvara är det inte mycket till nyhet
<SterkaSor> :) ubuntu tablet och grejer. way to go ubuntu. hoppas det innebär bra grejer för hela buntu familjen och linux som helhet.
<Screedo> godkkväll
<SterkaSor> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-for-tablet-unveiled-by-canonical-nexus-7-download-coming-thursday
<SterkaSor> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<SterkaSor> hoppas nu verkligen på ubuntu på luren och tablets
<SterkaSor> det kan få fart på desktop-sidan
<SterkaSor> :) även smart-tven
<tobbe_> frågan är ju bara om det kommer att slå.... folk är redan så inbitna på WP, iOS och Android, men man kan ju hoppas.... själv hoppas jag mkt på JOLLA och Sailfish
<SterkaSor> tobbe_: inbitna på WP? Nja det tror jag inte dem är. Dock Android och IOS det är en annan femma. Firefox OS för luren kommer också. Vilket är väldigt intressant. Samt Tizen, bra period för opensource/linux.
<SterkaSor> f2fs filsystem specifikt för ssd disk 1 av nyheterna med 3.8.* kärnan. coolt.
<tobbe_> SterkaSor, ok, jag tar tillbaka det där med WP :P
<SterkaSor> tobbe_: :) microsoft försöker dock sitt bästa med försöka slå sig in nya "burk-användningen".
<tobbe_> SterkaSor, jo sant.... anyhow, aldrig mera windows
<SterkaSor> tobbe_: :) amen
<tobbe_> SterkaSor, ;)
<realubot> "Rättighetsalliansen, tidigare Antipiratbyrån, har nu skrivit till Piratpartiet och Serious Tubes för att begära att de slutar tillhandahålla internetaccess till Pirate Bay och vill få ett besked senast den 26 februari."
<realubot> Vågar PP försvara internetaccessen i domstol?
<realubot> Spännande ...
<_Trullo> jätte
<realubot> Det tycker jag att det är.
<realubot> Här har PP mycket PR att vinna men frågan är om man vågar stå pall när det hettar till.
<Barre> har det gått inflation i att lansera saker som inte finns? *suck*
<delhage> Barre: datorer?
<morpa> Du menar Ubuntuplattan?
<Barre> mmmm... ubuntuplattan
<delhage> har dom annonserat den just efter ubuntutelefonen inte har släppts?
<_Trullo> lite kul att dom är typ 2-3 år efter Apple
<Barre> delhage: precis...
<Barre> _Trullo: med den inställningen så hade vi suttit i fuktiga grottor och fryst utan hjul eller eld
<morpa> Jag dömer den först när jag håller den i min hand,...bra, eller dålig, vi får se. bara de inte glömmer desktopen. De har ju en bra chans med steam o ett sugigt win 8 (IMHO )
<_Trullo> Barre, varför inte föra teknologin frammåt istället
<Barre> själv jobbar jag i en organisation som inte annonserar produkter förens de är släppta, knappt då heller (vilket är frustrerande).. stelth marketing
<Barre> _Trullo: nu kanske du vet mer än mig, men hur är du så säker på att de inte för tekniken frammåt?
<_Trullo> I deras plattform så gör dom ju det, men inte globalt direkt
<Barre> produkten är ju inte släppt, lite väl tidigt att ha en åsikt... åsikter utan insikter ligger inte högt på min kurslista
<_Trullo> visst, kanske inte så låst som apple, men apples ipad slår ju alla andra paddor med hästlängder
<Barre> hahaha... ok.. troll :P
<_Trullo> säkert
 * andol har hört att konkurens är bra skit, om inte annat för tvinga Apple (och andra) att fortsätta förbättra
 * Barre har hört att det finns olika preferenser och användningsområden och är tillräckligt ödmjuk att inse att apple gör produkter som är perfekta för vissa medans de inte passar alls för andra
<morpa> fast canonical är ju rätt bra på att byta spår på features  ,det har ju hänt- men släpper den en platta köper jag den, hade iaf tänkt att köpa en nexus 10. O den kan man köra ubuntu tablet  på säger de.
<Barre> personligen är jag väldigt allergisk mot lanseringar av luft, hade de släppt den idag så hade jag köpt en. Nu är jag inte lika säker längre........ barnsligt beteende, det vet jag. Men jag är också en sur gubbe
<andol> Barre: Du menar att man kan ha andra prefersner än de jag har, utan att per automatik därför ha fel?
<Barre> andol: det är en svindlande tanke, men det var ungefär så jag menade ;)
<Barre> i andra hälften av 90-talet så annonserade dåvarande Compaq en teknologi och en produktfamilj som hette VersaStore, long story short: det skulle bli den ultimata lagrinsarkitekturen. Virtualiserad och out-of-data-path mappings.   De fick också pris för att vara den bästa teknologiska uppfinningen det året.
<Barre> produkten blev aldrig något du kunde köpa eftersom Compaq inte ägde hela arkitekturen, så att annonsera något som har beroenden utanför det du själv kontrollerar är enligt mig oansvarigt
<Barre> får lite känslan av att det är det so gjort idag... men jag är inte bitter jag inte...
<delhage> Barre: du som är så ung
<delhage> ett foster nästan, inte ska du va så bitter
<delhage> jag däremot....
<Barre> jämfört med dig delhage ... men jag är faktiskt medelålders, vilket gör dig... eeehh....  ;P
<delhage> vad är medelålders egentligen?
<Barre> det är den tiden i livet då du tatuerar dig, köper en motorcyckel och skaffar dig en för ung partner...
<delhage> då har jag inte kommit dit än
<delhage> min lillebror kan bocka av alla dom dock ;)
<Barre> eller... så är det då du slutar växa på hajden men fortsätter att växa i färdriktning
<Barre> *höjden
<maxjezy> nå, hade  htc och ubuntu koppling?
<tobbe_> har ett skumt problem....
<tobbe_> har dualboot på min burk, ubuntu 12.04 samt vista (örk).... i win kan jag köra 1080p klipp på youtube utan prob. MEN i ubuntu laggar t o m 360p klipp... hur var när varför... tips
<tobbe_> gick inte ens att se videon på ubuntus sida ang plattan (480p)  laggade på tok för mkt
<Barre> maxjezy: nej, htc lanserade en ny telefon... ubuntu lanserade... inget.. ett koncept bara :/
<delhage> heh
<Screedo> lol
<_Trullo> tobbe, låter som drivrutiner
<tobbe_> _Trullo, ja jag har ingen aning, förutom att det e sjukt störigt att ej kunna se klipp när man bootat upp med ubuntu
<David-A> nyss på tv "Elektricitetens historia" del 3 av 3 Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. kraftfull anti-patentpropaganda i första halvan av programmet. (repris ons,lör,sön)
<Peyam> hej hej
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<EAG> Hallå
<David-A> hej
<David-A> att ha Dynamisk DNS på en hemdator (t.ex no-ip.com) lockar det till sig mer nätattacker, portscanningar och sånt?
<BitterMelon> Noterade att sidan http://www.valutronic.se/ säljer Ubuntu-skivor for 150 spänn, men under namnet "U-PlusOS". De tar cred för att ha skapat det och hävdar att man inte får kopiera det. Känns inte helt reko?
<realubot> BitterMelon: Nej. Dom tar betalt för förinstallerade program och DVD-bränning, typ.
<realubot> Det känns lite surt.
<BitterMelon> Ok... är det förenligt med licensen? Eller är det "kryphålet" för att få ta betalt för det?
<realubot> BitterMelon: Jag tror att man har rätt att sälja Open Source.
<realubot> Open Source är inte att det är gratis utan att koden är öppen.
<BitterMelon> Nej, det vet jag. Men det skiftar väl från licens till licens.
<BitterMelon> Men ok, tack för svaret iaf. :)
<realubot> Men klart att dom lever på att folk är okunniga och inte vet att rubbet finns gratis ett musklick bort.
<EAG> nån som har nån bra lösning för att automatiskt demontera nfs-shares när nfs-servern går offline?
<realubot> BitterMelon: Läs frågan/svaret högst upp: http://opensource.org/faq#selling
<realubot> BitterMelon: Lösningen kanske är att du köper 1 exemplar och sedan låter folk tanka ner det gratis.
<David-A> BitterMelon: de har lagt på en massa program. jag har inte sökt systematisk, men ser du om det bara är open source/fria program, eller om det är nåt betalprogram med?
<BitterMelon> Det är en rätt lång lista, men jag gissar att det bara är repo-program.
<David-A> BitterMelon: man får ta betalt för open source-program, om man kan, men man får inte *hindra* andra att kopiera, men de *vädjar* att "låna inte ut DVD:n till vänner och bekanta", kanske på gränsen till licensbrott.
<BitterMelon> Läste på GPL, verkar som jag blandade ihop det med att inte få ta betalt för sources om man har levererat binärer.
<realubot> David-A: Google Earth?
<realubot> David-A: Det är väl inte open Source?
<realubot> David-A: http://valutronic.se/U-plusOS1205.html
<realubot> David-A: Adobe Flash Player
<BitterMelon> De nämner att GIMP är non-repo också. Så det är väl blandat.
<BitterMelon> DÃ¥ har de ju lagt ner jobb iaf.
<realubot> Adobe Reader
<realubot> Det finns även med codex.
<realubot> som inte ingår som standard i Ubuntu.
<David-A> realubot: nä, de (google earth, flash player) är i alla fall gratis. (troligen samma "installations"-paket som i ubuntu)
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Men inte Open Source.
<realubot> David-A: Får man skicka med Adobe Reader, Flash och Google Earth utan tillåtelse från Adobe/Google?
<realubot> I Ubuntu installeras ju dessa program av användaren. Inte med systemet.
<David-A> realubot: det får man troligen inte.
<realubot> Men vissa Linux-distar har väl i.o.f.s. Flash förinstallerat. Eller man kanske måste kanske bocka i en ruta och då är det användaren som gör det, typ. Eller?
<realubot> Det låter ju lite skumt att man kan skicka med proprietär programvara så. Då kan man ju lika gärna lägga in 100 DVD-filmer i disten.
<realubot> Men det är klart. Det kanske står i Adobes och Googles licenser att det är okej.
<David-A> realubot: jag undrade om det följer med betalprogram. (med betal-linuxar brukar väl följa med några kommersiella program förutom alla gratisprogram)
<realubot> David-A: Jaha ja.
<realubot> Jag snackar om disten ens är laglig.
<realubot> Det verkar inte finnas med några betalprogram nej.
<yarre2> Timing cached reads:   23872 MB in  2.00 seconds = 11948.95 MB/sec Inte helt fel :)
<realubot> Inte vad jag såg i listan.
<David-A> nå, är det farligt med Dynamisk DNS?
<Barre> nej, det kan jag inte påstå
<Barre> det blir inte svårare att hacka en ip-adress för att det finns ett dns-namn accocierat med den ip-adressen, faktum är att det oftast redan finns ett dns-namn accocierat från din isp
<Barre> ditt är c-4c25e755.021-165-73746f23.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se
<David-A> jag menar, om det lockar till sig fler? fler som försöker logga in från nätet eller belasta fpt/http och så?
<Barre> nej.
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> vill bygga en ny dator till farsan
<Peyam> Intel eller AMD?
<David-A> vet du vilken klient som är bäst? ddclient? ipcheck? ez-ipupdate? ...
<Barre> jag kör ddclient och är nöjd med det, har inte testat de andra
<Barre> Peyam: det är en smaksak, personligen skulle jag köpt den som gav mest för pengarna. Antar att din far inte skall spela en massa grafiktunga spel utan att han skall surfa, maila och lättare dokumenthantering, om så är fallet behövs inte mycket CPU
<Peyam> Barre:  nej och jag har ingen erfarenhet av amd så jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska ha. men de är betydligt billigare. han kör inga spel. han tittar mktpå filmer på youtube så det e viktigt videon inte stannar och han skriver manus till pjäser o sånt skit..
<Peyam> det viktiga är att den skall vara stabil o snabb
<Peyam> Barre:  kan du välja en hyfsat cpu för upp till 1300 för mig http://www.inet.se/filter?CategoryId=155&properties.Index=0&properties%5B0%5D.Id=0&properties%5B0%5D.StringVal=&properties.Index=-1&properties%5B-1%5D.Id=-1&properties%5B-1%5D.NumValMin=&properties%5B-1%5D.NumValMax=&properties.Index=45&properties%5B45%5D.Id=45&properties%5B45%5D.StringVal=&properties.Index=377&properties%5B377%5D.Id=377&properties%5B377%5D.StringVal=
<Barre> Peyam: nej, det kan jag inte. jag är långt ifrån någon expert på cpu och är rädd att ge dåliga rekommendationer :)
<Peyam> hmm
<David-A> Peyam: val av moderbord då? asus,asrock,gigabyte,msi,...
<Peyam> jag tänkt på Asrock
<Peyam> vet ej om de har moderna hdd eller de gamla med konstiga kablar
<Peyam> för farsan har redan en 6 år gammal dator
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902205/asrock-a75m-hvs-matx
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5308702/amd-fx-6200-x6-3-8-ghz-black-edition passar den här i  http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902205/asrock-a75m-hvs-matx  ?
<Peyam> d gör det
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902354/asus-m5a78l-m-usb3
<David-A> jag gjorde en pappa-dator för några år sedan med amd-cpu och asus-moderkort med inbyggd nvidia grafik o ljud.
<Peyam> tar der
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> tror jag tar en asus ja med
<Peyam> nu har jag spu moderkort o ram
<Peyam> vad mer ska ja ha?
<Peyam> låda har dem
<Peyam> fläkt har dem
<David-A> låda, kraftagg, fläkt (om det inte följer med eller om du vill ha tystare)
<Peyam> nätaggregat har de
<Peyam> cpu fläkt?
<Peyam> jade n har
<Peyam> så vad mer
<David-A> hårddisk, cd/dvd-spelare/brännare? kortläsare (för diverse olika minneskort)?
<Peyam> de har sånt
<Peyam> fast jag e inte säkert im de har gammal eller mpderna hdd
<Peyam> dvd har de icjsp
<Peyam> kortläsare behöver dem  unte
<Peyam> hahah
<David-A> Peyam: fläkt brukar alltså följa med, en på cpun och en i lådan och en i nätagget, men man kan behöva byta den på cpun om man vill ha extra tyst.
<Peyam> ja cpu har en lådan de har hemma har en också och nätaggregget också
<Peyam> David-A: https://www.inet.se/kassa
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/5308702/amd-fx-6200-x6-3-8-ghz-black-edition
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/1902354/asus-m5a78l-m-usb3
<David-A> Peyam: "de har" menar du pappa redan har, eller butiken du tittar på?
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/5304328/a-data-4gb-1x4096mb-cl9-1333mhz
<Peyam> David-A: nej pappa har en 6 år gammal dator somborde ha allt sånt
<Peyam> jag fokuserar mer på ram o moderkort o cpu
<Peyam> va tkr du David-A
<David-A> en 6 år gammal dator kanske har ide/pata i st f sata. bäst skaffa ny hårddisk om den gamla är ide/pata.
<Peyam> ja precis
<Peyam> tkr du?
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> då köper ja okcås de
<David-A> samma med cd/dvd-enhet, men det kanske finns en pata-anslutning på moderkortet man ev kan ansluta en gammal i.
<Peyam> hur ser ansllutningarna ut?
<Peyam> pata ?
<David-A> Peyam: pata är det som förr kallades ata eller ide, men efter sata kom kallas ata för pata.
<Peyam> http://www.google.se/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=pata&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=w8KRZhpNb7MmWM&tbnid=gvqlR50pREX_0M:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ithinkibrokeit.co.uk%2Farticles%2Fsata-101%2Fpage1.php&ei=pgckUbedO-uk4ATeyoC4BQ&bvm=bv.42661473,d.bGE&psig=AFQjCNGMM-F9WOUolOdCpCVMGSuYxW0pWg&ust=1361402137856238
<David-A> Peyam: hur de ser ut? googla!
<Peyam> den stora är pata och och den högra är sata right?
<David-A> Peyam: japp, det står ju i bildtexten. (kan du läsa engelska?)
<Peyam> nej faktiskt
<David-A> ok
<Peyam> http://www.google.se/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=pata&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=p7LCAl8oGh0hhM&tbnid=WjDDe9XIzMqBSM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computer-answers.ca%2F2012%2Fcomputer-questions%2Fq-what-is-the-difference-between-sata-and-pata%2F&ei=5wckUa6SIPGN4gTEvoCwAw&bvm=bv.42661473,d.bGE&psig=AFQjCNGMM-F9WOUolOdCpCVMGSuYxW0pWg&ust=1361402137856238
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/3006517/pappa
<David-A> Peyam: det står inget i specen om ide/ata anslutning på moderkortet, så om gamla cd/dvd-enheten inte är sata måste du skaffa ny sån också
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men kan klara mej med usb en så länge
<David-A> Peyam: tänkte du köra med gamla kraftagget? 1) det kamla moderkortet kan ha haft färre anslutningspunkter el stift så kan behövas nytt kraftagg, men kolla om du kan.
<DrLinux> Synd att Peyam stack så tidigt.. hade kunnat ge honom lite tips. Har en del erfarenhet av komponenter till kretsar. Brukade leka med det för några år sedan.. e
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-20
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjenis
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre?
<Screedo> och andol ;)
<andol> Jorå, morgonstund ju!
<Screedo> ja, riktigt nice är det
<Screedo> med en kopp kaffe så
 * Screedo har beslutsångest
<andol> vad är det för beslut som ska fattas då?
<Screedo> ska köpa ett nätverkskort till min esxi burk, ska jag slå till och köpa ett riktigt server kort med 2st nic, intel, eller ska jag snåla in och köpa ett "vanligt" intel 1gb kort, båda är PCIe men serverkortet kostar 1600:- medan det andra kostar 290:- inkl. moms
<Screedo> är till mig själv.
<Screedo> 2 nic kortet kostar 1323:- på misco. så lite billigare där.
<andol> Screedo: Har du nytta utav 2 nic? Rent spontant, utan att ha gjort någon faktiskt research, tror jag att jag skulle luta åt att köpa det vanliga intel-kortet, vilket ju ändå är mer kvalite än ett riktigt budgett-kort.
<Barre> Screedo: jo tack, bara bra. Själv då?
<Screedo> nic får man väl aldrig förmycket av? :P jag har redan 2 nic i esxi burken, det inbyggda på moderkortet sedan ett separat intel "det vanliga PCIe" tänkte dra igång pfsense som brandvägg, då går ett kort till internet och sedan har man det aandra för LAN, frågan är bara hur man belastar kortet som styr LAN, kanske inte fel att ha 2 nic till LAN så den balanserar lasten?
<Screedo> Barre: här är allt bra.
<Screedo> som andol sa, morgon och så har man enkopp kaffe i handen så :)
<Barre> ang. nätkort. Den stora skillnaden mellan serverkort och desktopkort brukar (förutom kanske test och byggkvalitet) vara att serverkortet brukar ha tcp offload, så server CPU slipper exekvera TCP delen och istället kan köra annan last. Nu vet jag inte hur belastad din CPU är, men att betala 5-6ggr högre pris för något du kanske inte behöver tål att tänkas på :)
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> tjena delhage
<Coffe> halllu
<Screedo> tjena
<Barre> Coffe! Tja, fick du ordning på ditt reguljära uttryck i python?
<Coffe> Barre:  nej hann inte göra något mer av det igår
<Barre> k
<Coffe> Barre:  googlar man på det så får man ju mängder av olika svar känns det som
<Screedo> Barre: ok, tack för infon, är ju som sagt en stor priskillnad, och så belastad är itne min CPU så den behöver att nätverkskortet tar hand om den belastningen, var mer att man fick två NIC på samma kort som lockade mig. :)  går ett par NIC när man drar igång lite saker som brandvägg osv. på samma esxi maskin.
<Screedo> tanken är at tdra igång en mailserver på den maskinen och lägga den i en dmz zon.
<Barre> Coffe: ja, det är för att det går att lösa samma sak på flera olika sätt :)   Men som jag förstod det så ville du göra en sökning i en textfil och sen loopa igenom alla träffar? Om så är fallet så skulle jag köra på re.findall i python
<Coffe> Barre:  ser detta rätt ut ? match = re.match("(\\[.*\] deb)g", vms)
<Coffe> Barre:  nej jag har en lista tror jag det är :)  har inte lärt mig alla typerna i python än
<larsemil> morrn!
<Screedo> morgon larsemil.
<larsemil> igår köpte jag ett hus.
<larsemil> woop woop!
<Coffe> grattis larsemil
<Screedo> nice.
<maxjezy> larsemil: vilken färg blev det då?
<larsemil> maxjezy: falurött! finns väl inget annat i bjurs.
<larsemil> eller i dalarna för den delen
<maxjezy> okej, ja men den är härlig den färgen
<maxjezy> har faktiskt en otrolig väderskyddande egenskap
<maxjezy> dagens färger andas inte och möglar
<maxjezy> larsemil: har du vita knutar då?
<Barre> Coffe: har du läst in raderna i filen till en lista? om så är fallet så gör du det onödigt komplicerat. Men vile du inte få ut det efter hakparanteserna? Då kanske search är bättre, allstå re.search.
<Coffe> http://pastebin.com/Zyj9XJaB  barre , detta funkar.
<larsemil> maxjezy: såklart!
<Coffe> går säkert att göra sökningen direkt mot listan och returnera en ny lista ..
<Barre> Coffe: detta bör också fungera http://paste.ubuntu.com/1688186/
<Coffe> Barre:  tack :)
<Coffe> [ ] i namnet är en del av strängen ..
<Barre> larsemil: grattis, ska du flytta nu eller är det en blivande serverhall i falurött?
<Barre> Coffe: vad menar du?
<Coffe> Barre:  glöm det :)  men jag kom just på en sak :)  där det nu står deb  det kan vara *bokstäver innan dess.
<Coffe> löste det :)
<Coffe> brb
<larsemil> Barre: jag ska nog flytta
<Barre> larsemil: spännande
<larsemil> Barre: min sambo är ju så anti-teknik så hon skruvar på sig bara jag säger jag vill dra cat6 till rummen
<Barre> hahahah
<andol> larsemil: Borde väl vara lugnt för henne så länge det är du som gör själva dragandet? :)
<larsemil> andol: det är tanken på internet i alla rum som får henne att skruva på sig. :D
<maxjezy> finns det något annat gratis operativsystem som har bra stöd för MTP protokollet?
<andol> larsemil: I sådant fall, hur känner hon sig för trådlöst nätverk? :)
<Barre> :O http://www.cloudlinux.com/blog/clnews/sshd-exploit.php
<andol> Barre: Ahh, äntligen kommit på vad det är jag har installerat hemma hos dig? :P
<larsemil> andol: det har hon av någon anledning inget problem med.
<larsemil> men totalt mobilförbud på sovrummet.
<larsemil> eller dator
<andol> larsemil: Hur ska då Nagios kunna väcka dig?
<larsemil> tråkigt för nörden. bra för antalet barn i familjen
<larsemil> andol: det väcker ogg istället för mig.
<larsemil> :D
<Screedo> larsemil: lol
<Barre> andol: i knew it!
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, det låter ju som en helt förträfflig lösning :)
<Barre> andol: larsemil har installerat en sån här tioll nagios för att uppmärksamma nagios larm http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dvn/downloads/sirenPicture.jpg
<larsemil> Barre: nej vi har sån där "vi testar krisberedskapstuta" uppsatt i stockholm. så när den piper är vi nere.
<Coffe> MTP som i mobil  ?  maxjezy ?
<Barre> larsemil: har ni driftsproblem första helgfria måndagen i mars, juni, september och december klockan 15:00? :O
<maxjezy> Coffe: precis
<Coffe> maxjezy:  jag har stöd för det i ubuntu , laddade dock in något ..  min nexus7 auto mountas när jag kopplar in den
<maxjezy> fast på datorsidan dvs, mobilen kör android, datorn vet inte vad den ska köra för att få det att funka
<larsemil> Barre: japp!
<Barre> doh!
<maxjezy> Coffe: jag installerade något, det fungerade en gång
<larsemil> Barre: vi driftar siten som visar varför det tutar. moment 22.
<maxjezy> nu ger den bara error
<Coffe> maxjezy:  det jag märkt att man ibland får dual mounta .. men jag kan kolla hemma sedan .
<Screedo> Barre: en fråga angående den länken till sshd exploiten, borde den inte påverka fler system än den få som omnämns i posten? Eftersom det är sshd som är påverkat så borde den väl påverka alla system som har sshd igång?
<maxjezy> okidokie, jag har galaxy nexus, vet inte vilket nummer den har dock.
<larsemil> maxjezy: samsung galaxy nexus?
<larsemil> maxjezy: då kan du köra ubuntu phone på den! images kommer imorgon! jay!
<Coffe> Barre:  python fråga.. om du vill addera in sker i en lista om de matchar.  så går det ju inte att köra en append.. utan man måste skapa listan först..  men mr google visar inget bra sätt att göra detta.
<andol> Screedo: Det där verkar inte vara en sårbarhet i sshd per se, utan snarare ett rootkit som påverkar sshd, givet att man redan lyckas exploita maskinen på annat vis.
<Barre> Screedo: vet inte
<Barre> maxjezy: ubuntu.. installera mtp-tools och mtpfs
<Coffe> Barre:  trial and error löste det
<Screedo> andol: ok, då är jag med.
<Barre> Coffe: ok
<maxjezy> Barre: har redan dessa, jag ser enheten i filhanterare osv, men den ger error när ja försöker använda det
<maxjezy> först laddar den i tid och otid, känns som en evighet
<maxjezy> loading folder.....
<maxjezy> nu verkar det fungera igen, meeeen såååå seeeeegt.
<maxjezy> 35 sekunder för att byta destination
<maxjezy> gah, det verkar vara usb3 som cp:ar
<maxjezy> äh, verkar inte funka så bra på usb2 heller
<maxjezy> ser filerna med usb2 iaf, men när ja ska kopiera och leka så  dör protocol unexpectedly
<maxjezy> jaja, boota win
<Barre> \o/
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: morron
<Coffe> kan man få datorn att fatta att dess disk blivit större utan boota om ?
<HeMan> Coffe: kan gå med partprobe
<Coffe> plötsligen så fann det där .. ska testa på det andra
<Coffe> echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/rescan
<HeMan> Coffe: om det är virtuell maskin kan du behöva köra virsh blockresize <maskinnamn>
<Coffe> är en vmware .. men med den echo så såg jag sedan allt space
<HeMan> Coffe: finns något script som rycker i LIP'ar osv om du har fysisk maskin du behöver scanna efter disk på
<HeMan> är det i helgen man ska uppdatera laptopen till raring?
<Coffe> HeMan:  kommit så långt att nu har jag kunna gjort partition på det utrymmet.. dock så kan jag inte göra något med den partitionen
<HeMan> Coffe: inte ens efter partprobe?
<Coffe> en part probe gjorde mig glad.
<Coffe> HeMan:  jo de var det som saknades.
<larsemil> wp core update
<larsemil> wp-cli ftw!
<HakanS> andol: Kan du ta bort anropet av FOSS-länkarna i portal-sidhuvudet? softwarefreedomday.se verkar vara nere, så därför tar det lång tid att ladda drupal-sidorna.
<einand> det skall inte vara något som påverkar
<einand> hur snabbt sidan laddas
<andol> HakanS: Låt oss anta att jag inte petat på Drupal på rätt länge. Är det här något jag kan lösa direkt via filsystemet?
<einand> andol: krävs att du ändrar i temat, alt. drupal settings
<HakanS> andol: Som jag fattat det ligger det inte i temat eller i drupal-inställningarna.
<einand> oavsätt, så är HakanS helt fel ute när det gäller prestanda problemet
<einand> Send Request - Details
<einand> Duration	21.56 s (at 2.90 s)
<einand> Self Time	0
<einand> CPU Time	221.000 ms
<einand> Aggregated Time	0118.000 ms102.000 ms1.000 ms0
<einand> Resource	ubuntu-se.org
<einand> felet ligger på webserven, inte en javascripts länk
<andol> Tja, utan att ha grävt jättemycket, något inlineat är det i alla fall som segar, ty att bara dra ner sidan rakt av med curl gå blixtsnabbt.
 * andol måste dock iväg på möte nu.
<andol> HakanS: Jag petade på ./sites/default/themes/ubuntu-drupal-theme/page.tpl.php, men det är möjligt att cache behövs laddas om eller något också.
<einand> Request URL:http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js
<einand> Request Headersview source
<einand> Accept:*/*
<einand> Referer:http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<einand> User-Agent:Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.22 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/25.0.1364.84 Safari/537.22
<einand> andol: plocka bort den
<HakanS> andol: Jag tömde cachen. Nu går det mycket fortare att ladda sidorna. Dock behöver samma sak fixas i Planeten.
<HakanS> andol: D.v.s att ta bort anropet av FOSS-länkarna.
<einand> samt plocka bort http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js
<einand> alternativt skaffa ett konto där, så den inte failar,
<einand> grymt irriterande att få error varje gång man går in på sidan
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/93bErmC.png
<andol> HakanS: Sådärja, nu ska även planten vara fixad. Tack för pingen om laddningsproblemen. Den Nagios har jag pekande på webbplatsen dra bara ner själva indexfilen och missar sålunda dylika problem.
<andol> einand: Hmm, får kolla närmare för analysticsen. Vet att Lars satte upp den med ett faktiskt konto, men något verkar uppenbarligen ha gått tras.
<HakanS> andol: Tack för att du fixade det.
<SterkaSor> tjena för er som kör ubuntu 13.04 med unity kan ni vara vänliga ta titt på mina frågor på forumet: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=57082&start=100 . Om ni kan svara på dem blir tacksam.
<huttan> ls
<huttan> oj
<einand> Så, googles glasögon har släppts för allmänheten nu :)
<imolit> länk=
<einand> http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-to-get-one/
<R4v3n> hexabit: Hello
<maxjezy> någon som har s3:an och kan säga om den har mtp problem med i ubuntu?
<Coffe> maxjezy:  inte mer än att jag ibland fick mounta ådismount 2ggr för att få den att leka
<maxjezy> Coffe: det funkar så smidigt i windows att jag orkar inte bråka, men undrar om det kommer lösa sig i linux framöver
<maxjezy> jobbigt att boota windows för att överföra bilder och musik osv
<happarappa> Vad menas att man "är på dekis"? Borde det inte heta "är dekis" om "dekis" är slang för "dekadent"?
<Hylve> "är på dekis" kan ju innebära att personen har blivit dekadent och då "flyttat dit"?
<happarappa> Flyttat vart?
<Hylve> till dekadent-land
<happarappa> Hylve: Aldrig hört talas om det.
<Hylve> inte jag heller. Men det är ju en mer filiosofisktaolkning
<Peyam> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJ
<happarappa> :|
<happarappa> Finns det någon jävla databas för svenska ISP:er och vilka räjngs de har?
<happarappa> Vill veta vilka jävlar som besöker utan att bero på tredjepart.
<andol> happarappa: RIPE borde veta?
<happarappa> Har de en databas som man kan hämta varje natt?
<happarappa> Kan inte sitta och göra uppslag manuellt... det tar bort poängen.
<happarappa> http://www.ripe.net/data-tools/db <-- Ser ingen nedladdningslänk.
<happarappa> Snacka om användarovänlig sajt.
<andol> Kanske bara är restriktivt med vilka den är vänlig mot? :)
<andol> Hursom
<andol> http://www.ripe.net/data-tools/db/faq/faq-db/can-i-download-the-ripe-database
<happarappa> "You cannot download the RIPE Database in the way you can download software from the Internet. This is because the database is dynamic and is constantly being updated." <-- Vilket skitsnack. Det är klart att den är. Det är ju inte anledningen.
<happarappa> "We produce daily snapshots which are available to the public."
<happarappa> Ännu märkligare.
<happarappa> Snapshots? Jaha... vad är skillnaden?
<happarappa> Kanske borde läsa vidare innan jag frågar...
<happarappa> 224 meg...
<happarappa> Snacka om fet jävla databas. Och det är utan all personlig info.
<andol> Gjorde en snabb sökning, och verkar i alla fall innehålla ISP-namn.
<happarappa> Hur gjorde du en snabb sökning?
<happarappa> (Laddar ned den feta filen men stör mig på att den är så enorm.)
<andol> grep -i namn ripe.db, och sen ctrl^c efter första matchning.
<happarappa> Du hade redan den filen på din dator?
<happarappa> Vad tycker förresten ni Ubuntuare om Canonicals vansinne ang. sökgrejen med keylogger?
<happarappa> 3.6 GB blev den upp-packad.
<happarappa> Otroligt stor.
<Peyam> jobbar bara med mina egna program.. har funkat bra för mig
<Peyam> tror inte de flesta ubuntu'are gör så mkt komplicerade saker
<happarappa> Lär dig svenska.
<happarappa> Det heter "mycket".
<Peyam> va främlingsfientligt
<andol> Peyam: Hurså? Finns väl även gott om "riktiga" svenskar som pratar dålig svenska? Sen vet jag väl inte nödvändigtvis om happarappa är rätt person att ha åsikter om andras språk.
<Peyam> skojade bara
<Peyam> e van o skriva "mkt, ngt,ngn,d, osv osv"
<swecarp> hej o du store guru SterkaSor
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) hej min favoritgubbfan
<SterkaSor> Philip5: kena
<einand> andol: att du orkar med Peyam
<SterkaSor> einand: +1
<SterkaSor>  /sätt peyam på ignore/blacklista och njut av idioti-fri-irc
<einand> vänta här lite
<einand> (Ben Andersen) är du samma person som precis la upp bilder på någon som hugger ved på facebook?
<Screedo> http://www.baekdal.com/insights/password-security-usability
<Screedo> bra artikel om lösenordshantering
<einand> The measure of security must then be "how many password requests can the automated program make - e.g. per second". The actual number varies, but most web applications would not be capable of handling more than 100 sign-in requests per second.
<einand> This means it takes the following time to hack a simple password like "sun":
<einand> Brute-force: 3 minutes
<einand> mycket fel
<einand> Common Word: 3 minutes
<einand> Dictionary: 1 hour 20 minutes
<einand> här tänker han fel
<Screedo> jaså
<Screedo> vadå?
<einand> jo, man skall tänka "Hur lång tid tar det för en person att manuelt skriva in lösenord"
<einand> och sätter en delay på det
<Screedo> varför ska man tänka så? om jag skulle knäcka ett lösenord så skulle jag ju användt ett program för det som kan göra det mycket fortare än jag gör det manuellt.
<einand> eftersom, det då tar för lång tid
<Screedo> så du menar att det tar längre tid för ett program att knäcka ett lösenord än det tar för mig att knäcka det genom att manuellt mata in lösenord efter lösenord?
<einand> nej, men genom att du inte tillåter den göra det snabbare
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag är inte alls med dig :)
<HakanS> Jag tror einand menar det som står längre ner i artikeln.
<HakanS> "Add a time-delay between sign-in attempts."
<Screedo> ja
<Screedo> då är jag med honom :)
<Screedo> på jobb ska de börja använda komplexa lösenord och så ska de bytas ut varannan månad tror jag det var. För att bli av med postit lapparna, jag tror de kommer fördubbla post-it lapparna nu istället.
<HakanS> Screedo: Tipsa dem om artikeln.
<Screedo> inte lönt, redan haft diskussionen med it avd.
<Screedo> de är övertygade om att de kommer att bli bättre.
<Screedo> och frågan är om det är någon chef som fått något för sig, för de jag har pratat med är duktiga, så förmodligen någon högre upp som har hört något och tycker till..
<HakanS> http://svar42.wordpress.com/2013/01/31/valj-losenord/
<Screedo> keepass :P
<Screedo> jag tror mer på secure ID eller något sådant.
<Screedo> för de som inte sysslar med IT i någon form, skiter fullständigt i om de går från datorn inloggad osv.
<andol> Screedo: Där YubiKey är ett bra värde på "något sådant" :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> ja, någon sådan typ, tror det blir billigare i längden att ha något sådant system än att försöka få alla användarna att ha komplexa lösenord för att sedan hålla en helpdesk för att återställa lösenord.
<einand> byta lösenord är dock inte ett piss säkare
<Barre> att  med jämna mellanrum byta lösenord är mycket säkrare än att inte byta lösenord
<andol> Barre: Givet allt annat lika, och då främst att (tvingade) lösenordsbyten inte leder till sämre lösenord.
<Screedo> jag vet inte om jag är benägen att hålla med dig barre, gemeneman skriver bara en ny post-it lapp
<Barre> Screedo: att skirva sitt lösenord på post-it är osäker, inte att byta sitt lösenord
<Screedo> ja
<Screedo> men, man måste se konsekvensen av det man gör, om jag framtvingar byte av lösenord och konsekvensen blir en ny post-it lapp, vad tjänade jag på det?
<Barre> jag är inte för lösenord överhuvudtaget, jag reagerade på att diskussionen styrde till kommentarer om att byta lösenord är dock inte ett piss säkrare.
<Screedo> jag tycker man ska satsa på secure ID eller något sådant. Då får man mer kontroll på sakerna
<Screedo> har samma problem när det gäller passagesystemen, olk vill ha tag1 tag2 etc. etc de skafungera 24/7 osv.
<Screedo> folk*
<einand> så
<einand> nu har google skrämt mit
<Screedo> har du användt google translate? :) eftersom du blev skrämd :)
<Barre> ahh.. jag trodde de hade skrämt MIT :)
<Screedo> hehe
<einand> Barre: upptäckte att google loggat mitt liv sedan 2001, och varje timme vart min mobiltelefon har befunnit sig sedan 2009
<einand> Barre: http://i.imgur.com/vTGCsjj.gif
<einand> tur man har telefonen avstängd när man åker utomlands, så dom iaf inte vet det
<Barre> einand: fantastikt..lite läskigt är det... jag googlade en adress till en kund (med hjälp av chrome) på min arbetsdator, memorerade addressen och gick til bilen, när jag kollade på min android-telefon på google-now fliken så talade den om hur lång tid det skulle ta att åka bil dig.. läskigt, bekvämt men läskigt.
<Barre> s/dig/dit/
<maxjezy> hittar inte min foliehatt
<HakanS> einand: Det är ju bara att avaktivera. Själv har jag aldrig aktiverat platshistoriken.
<einand> HakanS: det är igång som default
<einand> samt, även om det är avvaktiverat, så kan du aktivera det i efterhand
<maxjezy> det är ju en jättebra funktion, nu kan man övervaka kärringen så man vet att hon inte åker iväg och säljer sitt kött!
<einand> en kompis gjorde precis det, tog 5 dagar, så fick han ett e-mail med länken
<einand> så kunde han se altl han gjort senaste halvåret
<einand> fast tjänsten aldrig vart igång innan dess
<maxjezy> antagligen buffrar den in info oavsätt, sen kopplar den info till användarkonto när man ber om det.
<einand> japp
<einand> dom lever ju på det
<maxjezy> ah, men google kommer antagligen ta över världen och göra den till ett bra samhälle
<maxjezy> eller så samlar de in info om alla, sen blow the shit up into spaceparticles.
<maxjezy> och skriver en självbiografi om oss alla, som de sedan säljer till aliens outerspace
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> admitt that utan google hade vi vart invalider
<Hund> exit
<Philip5> maxjezy: händer i kvällen då?
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur mås det?
<Philip5> HakanS: jo det är bra. har precis kollat på grammisgalan
<Philip5> och pakat paket
<realubot> Yo!
<xinef> Hej hej.  Så trevligt :) Jag har en fråga till er som uppenbarligen är svenskar. Jag vill hoppa till ett ord i vim hjälpen. Shortcuten ska vara ctrl + ]. Jag ställer mig på ett ord och trycker ctrl + altgr +9 men inget händer..
<cHarNe2> ajajaj, vim är inte min grej..
<madbear> xinef: ett ord i vim hjälpen?
<xinef> Jump to a subject:  Position the cursor on a tag (e.g. bars) and hit CTRL-].
<Barre> xinef: jag hade det problemet (sitter på ett osx-tangentbord) fungerade dock när jag istället slår ctrl-å  (fråga mig inte varför) :)
<xinef> hmm
<xinef> tror att det är ctrl+] på amerikanskt tangentbord
<Barre> could be
<xinef> Funkade dessvärre inte för mig
<xinef> Trist att vim:s shortcuts ska bli så horribla med svenskt tangentbord..
<Barre> xinef: prova tangenten till höger om å då :)   där ligger nämligen ] på ett amerikanskttangentbord å=[
<Barre> xinef: jag håller med, vim på svenskttangentbord är jobbigt.. fördelen (om man nu får tänka positivt) är att tangenterna är desamma oavsätt vilket keyboard du kommer till, så det finns en chans att du någon gång i framtiden kommer glädjas åt att de inte flyttad dem när du eventuellt kommer till ett tangentbord med annan leyout (långsökt, men endå)
<Barre> natti
<David-A> xinef: ctrl+altgr+9 ger ^] i xterm men inte i xfce4-terminal. det kan vara ditt terminalprogram som fångar upp eller ignorerar kombinationen.
<David-A> xinef: fel av mej, det funkar i xfce4-terminal o gnome-terminal också, men inte i urxvt
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-21
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och se TPB AFK.
 * realubot ser TOB AFK.
<realubot> *TPB AFK
<realubot> Den var ju helt okej.
<andol> Morgens
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjo
<Barre> hóla
<larsemil> vabbruari.
<larsemil> realubot: jag gillar din dygnsrytm
<Barre> maxjezy: tjenis, nu skjuter jag från höften här och hoppas du kan hjälpa mig. vet du hur man gör en RAM-drive i windows7?
<andol> Barre: Startar en virtuell Linux-maskin, skapar i den ett tmpfs-filsystem, och exporterar via Samba? :P
<Barre> andol: skit ner dig
<Barre> ;P
<andol> Ahh, nu känner vi igen Barre igen :)
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> Barre: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+create+a+ramdrive+in+windows+7
 * larsemil high fives andol
<Barre> larsemil: självklart har jag googlat, men jag vill INTE installera binärer som jag inte känner till och förmodligen är skrivna av en finnig hax0r och vägrar visa källkoden. Jag tycker det är läskigt och vill inte göra det.... jag hade hoppats att det fanns ett rekommenderat sätt som innebar minimal risk för datorn....
<Barre> har för mig att windows2000 hade en osupportad ramdrive.sys som man kunde ladda ner från microsoft....
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ingen aning. jag bara trollade lite. förlåt
<larsemil> hemma och vabbar så lite... gäddig. :D
<Barre> trololollo :P
<Barre> varför finns inte något så basalt som ramdrive med i windows? jag börjar snart gråta :(
<andol> Barre: Låter som en alldeles utmärkt fråga att ställa till den person som sålde Windows till dig? :)
<Coffe> +1 andol
<Barre> andol: jag har inte köpt windows sen slutet på 90-talet... detta är ett arbetsreskap som tagits beslut om "way over my paycheck"....
<andol> Barre: Tja, principen kvarstår väl nästan, bara det att du får proxya frågan genom lämplig inköpsperson?
 * Barre börjar leta i telefonregistret som består av 390 000+ användar och se vem som kan vara ansvarig :)
<Barre> ä... min chef får ta denna skit också.. sparka uppåt
<andol> Helt rätt :)
<andol> Fast seriöst, att ta hand om lite skit ingår väl nästan i en (bra) chefs arbetsuppgifter...
<maxjezy> Barre: ramdrive är nog ingenting jag pysslat med, men det låter intressant.
<maxjezy> dock är windows inget jag befattar mig med numera
<Barre> maxjezy: ok... kanske einand vet eller har ett förslag på en RAMDrive för win7?
<Barre> maxjezy: tack
<maxjezy> blir datorn rappare tro om jag kör OS på ramdrive? program, och endast har filmer och sparade filer på hårddisk?
<maxjezy> fast segare boot antar jag.
<HeMan> i Linux så får man i alla fall en implicit ram-disk om man någon gång läst in sakerna och man har minne kvar
<maxjezy> HeMan: , så om ja startat blender en gång, då ligger det lite idle i ram för att starta snabbare nästa gång?
<maxjezy> tills reboot
<HeMan> maxjezy: jo
<maxjezy> upplever detta med webläsarna
<maxjezy> första starten är lite seg, sen äre snabbt
<HeMan> maxjezy: om du stänger ner applikationen och utnyttjar minnet så brukar den dock åka ut
<larsemil> finns det någon bra boot2ram lösning? där man bootar systemet i ram men alla ändringar sparas osv
<larsemil> eller är det omöjligt?
<maxjezy> larsemil: är inte livecd så?
<HeMan> larsemil: tiny core linux funkar ungefär så
<larsemil> maxjezy: nej livecd använder fortfarande mediet det är lagrat på. men det finns en bootoption så man får det helt i ram
<Barre> HeMan: det är korrekt, men det hjälper inte till vid skrivningar :)   Håller på med en prestandaanalys av en burk, data som skall analyseras ligger i 250.000+ textfiler och programmet skall läsa, sammanställa, skriva, läsa, sammnställa, skriva... tar en vansinnigtid att jobba mit HDD, lång tid mot SSD... jag vill snabba upp det,....
<HeMan> Barre: ställ upp synk-intervallet med tex laptop-mode till 5 minuter så funkar det ungefär så
<maxjezy> larsemil: okej, segare dvs vid livecd
<HeMan> Barre: eller justja, du är i legacy world nu
<andol> Barre: http://xkcd.com/303/ (pluspoäng på att gissa stripen utan att faktsikt besöka sidan.)
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<Barre> HeMan: precis... :-/
<Barre> andol: jag får ingen plus
<Barre> andol: ungefär så :)
<larsemil> är väl två xkcd man kan utantill. compiling och sudo make sandwich
<larsemil> nu såg jag att det var compiling innan jag skrev
<larsemil> så ingen stjärna till mig heller
<maxjezy> var hittar man ubuntu till telefon
<maxjezy> det skulle väl komma idag till nexus
 * andol har även #208 och #386 i huvudet.
<einand> windows har ju prefetch som är riktigt smidigt
<maxjezy> om man installerar ubuntu mobile, kommer man då kunna återställa till android?
<larsemil> såklart
<maxjezy> hittar dock ingen download link
<maxjezy> kanske inte finns ännu
<larsemil> tror inte det
<larsemil> finns en #ubuntu-phone kanal
<maxjezy> läste att det skulle komma 21:a
<maxjezy> jaja, får kika där
<larsemil> maxjezy: dagen är inte slut än.
<HeMan> och det finns flera tidszoner så det är många timmar kvar på 21:a
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> trodde vi gick efter tiden då finland träder in i 21:a
<larsemil> maxjezy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078727&page=28
<Barre> maxjezy: den 21:a är inte slut än
<larsemil> där finns mirrors för filerna
<larsemil> och instruktioner finns på wiki
<maxjezy> ah, det lär ju komma runt 4-5 tiden idag, väntar nog och får en beskrivning från  ubuntu
<maxjezy> någon annan som också ska testa det?
<christoffer> maxjezy, hade gärna testat om jag hade en sådan telefon =)
<christoffer> nu blir det lunch
<einand> ddos haglar som hagel en höstkväll
<hplc> einand, hur upptäcker du såna?
<einand> hplc: tja, först så gick min server ner, sedan börja min isp eposta mig loggar
<einand> hplc: http://pastebin.com/45Fae4uD
<Coffe> einand:  vad hostar du för kul ?
<Barre> einand: ouch
<maxjezy> christoffer: känner lite ansvar själv i att testa, har jag en telefon som är kompatibel så är det nästan ett måste.
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är väl bara nexus och nexus 4 som är kompatibla i första släppet
<maxjezy> HeMan: jag ska testa på nexus
<maxjezy> bara inte installationsprocessen är för geekig för min smak
<maxjezy> har aldrig rootat en telefon eller något
<maxjezy> undrar om ubuntu på telefonen kommer underlätta usb mtp problemet som jag har nu
<Coffe> maxjezy:  inte löst det än ?
<maxjezy> Coffe: nej, det är helt värdelöst
<maxjezy> får boota windows för att få över filer
<maxjezy> speciellt skriva på enheten
<Coffe> maxjezy:  har du testat som jag  sa ? att mounta.. sedan  unmount å sedan mounta igen ? eller om den fail. bara testa mounta igen ?
<maxjezy> jo, och nej
<maxjezy> det funkar ibland, lite...
<maxjezy> en fil eller två..
<maxjezy> vill ju att det ska vara snabbt och smidigt
<maxjezy> Coffe: jag har gett upp lixom. det går alltid att boota in i windows när jag ska pilla på sånt
<maxjezy> men om ubuntu på telefon löser detta vore det nice
<maxjezy> antar att man måste kunna koppla in telefon till datorn sen, annars känns det väldigt tidigt
<Coffe> maxjezy:   jag flyttar så sällan filer å när jag ska.. så anv jag ubuntu one eller liknande tjänst.
<HeMan> jag har använt foldersync lite för att få in saker på mina android-prylar, funkar rätt bra
<maxjezy> det funkade bra på min samsung galaxy, trodde det skulle funka på nexus också men icke
<maxjezy> hoppas ubuntu på telefonen är nice, vill slippa google kontakter osv
<Coffe> jag älskar googlecontakts.. aldrig mer bry mig om synka de ..
<einand> google är fina, stöder ju cardav med
<Barre> maxjezy: jag tror inte att installation är enkel eller att OS är klart, det är lixom i beta. Utgå från att hacka, fixa, strula och laga
<maxjezy> Barre: om det viktigaste som att ringa, sms:a osv är 100% så är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> kamera osv är plus, och surf är ju viktigt, gärna flash.
<maxjezy> lär väl stå mer utförligt vad som finns och inte finns, hittills det jag läst har inte varit alls imponerande men man får väl se.
<Barre> maxjezy: jag skulle inte räkna med att det alltid kommer fungera, men det är hur jag fungerar. Svårt att bli besviken om man förväntar sig det sämsta.
<maxjezy> mm, men även en tidig beta bör kunna ringa osv, annars hamnar telefonen på hyllan och ja tror intresset svalnar för många
<Barre> jo, jag är övertygad om att telefonen BÖR kunna ringa. Syftet med en Beta är att upptäcka buggar och fel som inte upptäckts i utvecklingen. Användare har en tendens att använda produkter på sitt sätt, inte hur utvecklarna tänkt sig
<bamsefar> DATA!
<Barre> du kan va data!
<Screedo> goddag
<bamsefar> Barre: Du är data.
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Coffe> är magen hans lagring då  ?  iops på den ?   5 / dagligen  ?
<hplc> efter en vecka med vinterkräksjuka önskar jag att min mage vore lite mer "solid state"
 * Philip5 äter tar en kopp kaffe och en stor semla... :D
<hplc> tack som fan för den då......bara tanken på vispad grädde höll på att få mig att spy igen
<Philip5> mmmm. massoooor av feeet grädde :D
<Screedo> lol
<jezy> någon som installerat ubuntu phone ännu?
<jezy> försöker själv men har fastnat
<jezy> sådärja, nu laddar man ner ubuntu phone
<jezy> hade problem med att få till det
<larsemil> var väldigt developer preview hörde jag
<larsemil> t.ex så var miniräknaren bara ett screenshot
<larsemil> men känner jag igen foss-nördar så är det snart ett fullfjädrat operativsystem
<larsemil> det börjar ju klia själv i utvecklartarmen för att hacka fram en app eller två
<larsemil> qml ska vara ganska straightforward
<jezy> larsemil: jag tänkte själv testa på och göra någon app
<larsemil> vilket språk?
<jezy> inget som ja tittat närmre på, htmp5 eller ubuntus tjolla.
<jezy> tycker den här guiden inte är så bra.
<jezy> testar igen, verkar som om telefonen slutat svara eller något
<larsemil> oops
<jezy> om det inte funkar denna gång får ja ge det ett försök efter helgen
<larsemil> laddar ner SDK iaf för att kika på
<maxjezy> pushar in det i telefonen nu, men det står to/sdcard
<maxjezy> min telefon har inte sd card
<larsemil> den har ett internt
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> nuså, installerar
<maxjezy> vilken tid, 4:e försöket
<maxjezy> lite slumpen som avgör om man får in det eller ej
<Philip5> hplc: nu tar jag en stor fet semla till ;D
<maxjezy> sådär, ubuntu phone installerat och klart!
<Philip5> maxjezy: på din galaxy?
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> var det lätt?
<maxjezy> aaa, förutom att något satte stopp för det
<maxjezy> fick göra samma sak ett par gånger
<Philip5> måste den vara rootad?
<maxjezy> innan filerna lyckades puschas över
<maxjezy> jo
<Philip5> har du rootat? tyckte du sa att du inte skulle
<maxjezy> jo men ja gjorde det iaf, vågade mig på det.
<maxjezy> youtube funkar inte, datortrafik funkar ej
<Philip5> modig kille :P
<maxjezy> kameran är värdelös
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> ja, inte mycket som funkar här inte.
<Philip5> det är inte bara sånt som ska configas?
<maxjezy> finns ju inga inställningar alls typ i detta
<maxjezy> där hängde sig enheten
<maxjezy> nej, den bara lagga 34 sekunder
<maxjezy> det gick dock att ringa
<Barre> maxjezy: hahahha.... snyggt :)
<maxjezy> ah, nu dog den helt, svart skärm och inget alls funkar
<Philip5> maxjezy: måste man kunna ringa med en telefon?!?!? :O
<maxjezy> näe
<Philip5> tänkte väl
<Philip5> huvudsaken är väl att man kan statusuppdatera
<maxjezy> det viktiga är ju att man kan twittra
 * Philip5 vill ha den nya HTC One
<Philip5> ska bli intressant att se hur bra den kameran är i den med nya sensortekniken
<maxjezy> jo, den ser nice ut
<maxjezy> installerar android nu igen, detta får nog mogna tills efter helgen
<Philip5> nu när du rootat kanske du kan köra in någon trimmad rom?!?!
<maxjezy> Philip5: jo, men var hittar man sånt?
<maxjezy> finns det något bättre än den som är original?
<Philip5> xda dev
<David-A> bittin: installerar du xubuntu på din nya netbook? :)
<btn> David-A, nej notebook :p
<btn> nån som minns hur man fixar wlan drivare i Linux?
<maxjezyphon> skönt att vara tillbaka med android. mobilen vart överhettad med ubuntu lätt
<btn> försöker fixa wifi på min nya laptop
<hplc> om man vill specifiera dom 2 sista oktetterna i en CIDR?, hur skriver man då? blir den allmänna formeln xxx.yyy.0.0/32 ?
<HeMan> hplc: /32 brukar användas för en ip-adress
<hplc> HeMan, ja, men om du vill specifiera att blockera alla 254 addresserna i sista oktetten skriver du ju aaa.bbb.ccc.0/24
<HeMan> hplc: om du vill ha "större" spann så blir det /16
<hplc> HeMan, så jag har tänkt baklänges där?
<hplc> javisst fan ja
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> realubot: läget
<hplc> HeMan, nvm, jag som är trög :)
<hplc> 8 16 24 32
<Peyam> vf tror du du e tröt?
<Peyam> g
<hplc> Peyam, jag failade på grundskole matematiken nyss
<David-A> Peyam, äntligen här!
<Peyam> hplc: va tråkigt. hade du pluggat? David-A: saknat mig?
<David-A> Oh,ja!
<Peyam> ;)
<David-A> du försvann i förrgår innan vi var klara med pappa-datorn
<Peyam> ja. min lille bror svarar inte i telefonen
<Peyam> de bor i en annan ort
<Peyam> så kan inte köpa hdd'en förrens jag vet vad de har för ngn
<David-A> Peyam: jag har fler kommentarer om kraftagg och cpu
<Peyam> skit i kraftskiten men vad har du o säga om cpu
<btn> Nån som kan hjälpa mig o få wlan i Ubuntu o funka på: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010663695/hp-655-amd-1-7-4gb-500-15-6-w8/ ?
<David-A> Peyam: DrLinux saknade dej också när du försvann
<Peyam> billiga datorrer...btn va fan håller du på med.
<btn> Peyam, behövde ha nåt att åka tåg till tjejen med :p
<btn> för att inte dö av utråkning
<btn> så tofflar
<btn> typ
<Peyam> Peyam: med en 15 tum dator? dålig choice.
<Peyam> David-A: jag får ibland trötthet attack.
<btn> Peyam, den duger att använda för mig på tåget
<btn> så tycker det var ett bra val
<Peyam> vad menar du? att du har råd med en hel ny bajsdator när du åker tåg?
<Peyam> jag vill inte hjälpa dej
<Peyam> fråga ngn annan
<Peyam> David-A: vad hade du säga om cpun?
<David-A> Peyam: återkommer till cpu, nu kraftagg. nya moderkort kan ha fler kontakter/stift än gamla, så kolla att gamla passar (om du inte skarrar nytt)
<David-A> *ff
<Peyam> har kraftagg ändras mkt?
<David-A> Peyam: det viktiga är inte om kraftagg ändrats utan om moderkort ändrats.
<HakanS> btn: Vad är problemet?
<btn> HakanS, får inte wlan o funka out of the box och jag är för trött o kass just nu :p
<David-A> Peyam: det verkar som moderkortet du hade i kundvagnen igår har en 4-stifts-kontakt nära cpun, den tror jag inte finns på gamla moderkort, så kolla att kraftagget har en sladd för den.
<Peyam> David-A: ja men jag köper ju ny moderkort.
<Peyam> David-A: jaha.. jag har en annan hemma också.. det blir inga problem
<Peyam> hdd'en e vad jag oroa mig för och dvdplayer
<David-A> Peyam: huvudkontakten från kraftagget till moderkortet kan ha några fler stift också
<Peyam> jag har en 1 års gammal nätagge så det e inga problem
<David-A> ok
<David-A> Peyam: så cpun
<markus___> har ni hört om terroristattackerna
<hplc> bin laden e väl död?
<markus___> 18 döda ett 70tal saknade
<Peyam> David-A: ja gå ahead
<markus___> i hyderabad
<Peyam> markus__ _ ut med din andra username
<David-A> Peyam: den i kundvagnen i förrgår, den, tja, den var inte riktigt vad jag skulle associera med en dator för lätt webbsurf och epost...
<Peyam> vad den för bra?
<markus___> Peyam: varför?
<David-A> Peyam: kan man säga
<Peyam> David-A: man vet aldrig va man kmr använda datorn till så helst vill ja ha en lite snabbare än vad som behövs
<Peyam> markus__1: blir lättare att skriva ditt namn då :)
<David-A> Peyam: 6 kärnor! 125 watt!
<markus__1> Peyam: tja :)
<markus__1> hittade en screen här
<Peyam> David-A: ja .. undrar om det är snabbare än min i5 a
<hplc> vad är "snabbt" egentligen nuförtiden när processor inte längre har GHz som säljar argument? fanns det inte nåt som hette teraflops förr?
<David-A> Peyam: jag tycker 125W låter väldigt mycket för en vanlig hemdator. det kräver mer av fläktar o låda, o blir troligen bullrigare om man inte byter till tystare fläkt. dels kräver det mer av kraftagget, så ditt gamla inte passar (eller slits ut fortare)
<Peyam> vet inte.. jag är super nöjd med min i5a men i 3an på min laptop är inte särskilt bra
<Peyam> David-A: ja 125 låter mkt..
<Peyam> vad tkr du jag borde köpa då
<David-A> Peyam: det är inte bara cpun som påverkar snabbheten utan hur snabbt ram man har (o hur mycket förståss), o hur snabb hårddisken är.
<Peyam> det klart
<David-A> Peyam: o grafiken fr
<David-A> förståss
<Peyam> men jag måste tänka på priset också.
<David-A> Peyam: jag tror inte en pappa behöver mer än 2 kärnor. det finns det amd cpuer med 2 på inet för 337-499 kr, som drar 65W.
<David-A> Peyam: även ett par alternativ med 4 kärnor o 65W under 1000 kr
<Peyam> ja då tar ja en sådan
<HakanS> David-A: Har en person som är pappa andra krav på en dator än en som inte är pappa?
<David-A> Peyam: fast de har en annan socket än den på moderkortet i kundvagnen i förrgår. vet inte vad som är kompatibelt med vad.
<David-A> *sockel
<David-A> HakanS: ja, det vet du väl :)
<Peyam> sant
<HakanS> David-A: Visste faktiskt inte det :)
<Peyam> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/rasistiskt-mejl-skickades-till-elev
<Peyam> Kan du hjälpa mohammed, han kommer direkt från mecka
<Peyam> hahahahahahhaa
<Peyam> så jävla roligt ändå
<hplc> blir sur, försöker bli av med envisa connects, har satt upp korrekta regler, men alla dessa UDP, hur blockerar man dom?
<David-A> nyss på tv, "Plus" SVT1, försäkringsbolag tappar byxorna framför kameran :)
<mwiborn> *like*:-)
<maxjezy> jag är pappa och skulle inte nöja mig med en i3:a
<maxjezy> once you go, i 7 it's like seven 11 all the way to the heaven.
<David-A> maxjezy: men har du en PAPPA-dator, dvs att det är barn eller barnbarn som regelbundet kör uppdateringshanteraren eller apt-get upgrade åt dej?
<maxjezy> jo, dottern min sköter det där oftast
<HakanS> David-A: Det är användningsområdet som avgör vilken prestanda datorn behöver ha. Inte vem som kör uppdateringshanteraren. Det är nog väldigt få som skaffar en dator för att köra apt-get update
<Peyam> back in the air
<David-A> men hej Peyam! bli inte lessen men den här gången märkte jag inte ens att du varit borta
<Peyam> :O
<Peyam> :O :O :O
<Peyam> Hur är det möjligt?
<Peyam> skrev festaste uträkningarna i maple
<Peyam> asså Ram minnet töms varje gång man stänger av datorn va?
<David-A> Peyam: normalt ja
<Peyam> normalt brukar vara så efter restart
<Peyam> inte stäng av
<David-A> Peyam: "restart" stänger inte av strömmen, så teoretisk finns data kvar i ram, men bios minnestest kan rensa det, och operativsystemet har till uppgift att rensa allt minne som delas ut till processer.
<Peyam> det ju alltid vart känd att restart tömer ramen
<Peyam> David-A: hur gammal e du?
<David-A> Peyam: det säger jag inte
<Peyam> meh
<Peyam> David-A: görs
<David-A> görs? glass elller te?
<Peyam> te
<David-A> ok, då gör jag det med
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-22
<Peyam> (y)
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaam
<Barre> morrn
<andol> Morgon
<andol> Jomentitta, ytterligare en kernel-uppdatering.
<andol> *poof*
<andol> Nafallo_: På tal om det så kan vi ju synka ett tillfälle när vi kan starta om adder. CVE-2013-0871 (PTRACE_SETREGS) vore inte fel att få täpt till.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: såg du att RHEL 6.4 har stöd för pNFS nu?
<Barre> HeMan: nope
<HeMan> Barre: 6.4 kom i går så du har all tid i världen att läsa ikapp!
<Barre> HeMan: det är förjävligt, jobbade fram till sent och gick upp tidigt i morse för att hinna med morgonkråkan till göteborg... det suger..
<HeMan> Barre: men gamlingar brukar ju gilla att stiga upp tidigt
<HeMan> Barre: är det för att du bakade 300 kanelbullar innan du åkte?
<Barre> HeMan: nått sånt :)
<andol> Barre: Lyckos dig, att till Göteborg få åka :)
 * andol slänger ett getöga på vad pNFS kan vara för något...
 * Coffe gör samma
<Barre> ls -l
<HeMan> Barre: utan att ha helt klart för mig vad du gör så gissar jag att du skrev i fel fönster, no?
<Barre> HeMan: det är korrekt, jag skrev i fel fönster, det som är mer konstigt är att jag skulle inte skriva ls -l. Jag menade dir    :/
<Nafallo_> andol: yeah... du borde starta om den.
<andol> Nafallo: Japp, tänkte dock att det vore trevligt att göra omstarten när du fanns omkring, ifall adder utav någon anledning inte skulle vilja boota.
<andol> Nafallo: Tillgång till pony nu?
<Nafallo> andol: nope
<Nafallo> jag ar pa jobb
<Nafallo> och jag ar upptagen med att uppgradera alla VARA boxar :-P
<andol> Nafallo: I sådant fall tror jag att adder klarar sig några timmar till :)
<z3rongod> Hello
<z3rongod> Can someone invite me to ubuntu-se-offtopic? I need some help with contactic a company. I don't know swedish and there's a robot message that i can't grasp to understand
<z3rongod> contacting*
<Barre> z3rongod: just throw the question here, i think the offopic channel is more er less closed
<z3rongod> This is the telephone number they have posted +46 8 41 04 06 56 . I'm trying to contact them about a job offer if it's still available
<z3rongod> But there's an answering machine that keeps looping and i can't understand what they are saying
<z3rongod> Could you call and tell me what they are saying?
<z3rongod> found out
<z3rongod> thanks sorry for the offtopic
<Barre> z3rongod: np, in a meeting and unable to help you anyway :)
<z3rongod> No problem Barre
<UkuleleSolen> God dag!
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på ljudinställningar? Min dator vägrar plötsligt att spela upp ljud från det interna ljudkortet. Envisas i stället med att spela upp via HDMI... som jag anslutit ena bildskärmen genom
<Barre> snart helg, en helg som förhoppningsvis går i kodandets tecken
<antii> Barre: vad ska kodas? :)
<btn> jag vann webhallens fredagstävling med mina retro skills :D
<Frekholm> Hjalp! Installerade Ubuntu vid sidan om windows med ingen dual boot dyker upp. Startar upp WIndows direkt.
<Screedo> provat detta ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/167622/no-ubuntu-loading-option-and-installation-alongside-windows-vista
<Frekholm> Ska testa. Tack!
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Frekholm> Verkar inte existera nagon Grub
<Frekholm> Path /boot/grub is not a readable by grub on boot. Installation impossible. Aborting.
<Frekholm> Ska inte dual boot installeras nar man kor installation vid sidan om Windows
<Barre> antii: en xPL-brygga
<ehlu> Någon som använder sig utav gwibber?
<Hylve> ehlu: har gjort iaf
<David-A> nyss på tv "Är evolutionen över för oss?" SVT2 18:00-18:50. Mitt i lite godbitar om epidemier för oss pessimistiska dysterkvistar. Ev optimister, kolla o bli pessimist du med. (repris sön)
<JimTee> Spännande värre. Håller på att install 13.04 i en Oracle VB
<gaisten> äre fredag så äre
<Nafallo> andol: ska vi starta om den har?
<andol> Nafallo: LÃ¥ter bra
<Nafallo> andol: nagot du behover kolla forst, eller bara go for it?
<Nafallo> lol. nvm :-P
<andol> broadcasten var svar nog? :)
<Nafallo> mjo :-)
<Nafallo> ser ut att vara tillbaka.
<andol> Japp, och webbplatsen verkar ladda fint
<Nafallo> excellent :-)
<Squarism> Philip5, tjo!
<Squarism> Philip5, hur gåre med krigandet?
<Squarism> Ngn som har några heta tips på hur man får upp en server  (motsvarande i7 3Ghz med ca 4Gb) för minsta möjliga peng på internet? Icke vinstdrivande verksamhet typ
<Squarism> ...utan att ha den i garderoben?
<gaisten> ställ den i en kompis garderob :D
<Squarism> om man ändå hade så fina kompisar =D
<_Trullo> hyr
<Squarism> _Trullo, vart?
<Squarism> fått för mig att dedär serverhotellen tar djävligt bra betalt
<_Trullo> va ska du hosta då?
<Squarism> typ en spelorganiseringsserver med spelservrar
<Philip5> Squarism: körde faktiskt precis en 1vs1 med britter
<Squarism> ett hemmahack jag jobbet med ett par månader
<Philip5> Squarism: själv då?
<Philip5> Squarism: väntar du på CoH 2?
<Squarism> Philip5, jora.. kör mest 2vs2
<Squarism> Om jag gör!
<Squarism> Risken är väl dock att man har för höga förväntningar
<Squarism> tror inte jag kommer släppa coh 1 direkt
<Squarism> Philip5, Själv då? Ska du köpa det?
<Philip5> jo jag ska nog köpa det. jag hoppas faktiskt mest att det blir mer av en expansion med russar än att de gör om för mycket
<Philip5> jag kör nog också mest 2vs2
<Philip5> däremot så är det så många dryga typer man får spela med som har noll i självinsikt och tycker de är små generaler
<Philip5> de stör mig
<Squarism> 1vs1 kan bli lite för pressigt, 2vs2 är lite mer glatt o socialt.. o så kan man skylla alla förluster på ens partner också. =D
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men vissa verkar tro att man är en av deras gubbar de kan peka runt vad man ska göra
<Squarism> Jo, det är inte den vänaste tonen där ute
<Philip5> och att man ska släppa allt sitt på sin kant om man har dem för att rusa över hela kartan och offra sig för dem medan de campar på sin kant
<Squarism> Jo, sånna brukar jag mest fnysa åt =D.
<Philip5> eller de som börjar gorma noob så fort de inte fattar vad man tänker göra eller inte spelar som de
<Squarism> Kompetetativa spel brukar ju locka till sig mkt vinnarskallar
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast jag verkar vara en rätt stadig level 9
<Squarism> Fan va nice!
<Squarism> Det tar sig
<Squarism> jag fastna där också väldigt länge
<Squarism> Jag är nog stadig level 10 som nosar på 11 ibland
<Philip5> brukar du orka kolla på andra spel för att lära dig av toppspelare?
<Squarism> jag får ngt ryck då o då
<Squarism> nu va det länge sedan
<Squarism> brukar ladda ner en 7-8 replays o kolla på dom på x8 hastighet
<Philip5> min svaga sida är nog att micromanaga vissa unitys
<Philip5> så de håller sig på bästa avstånd och sånt
<Philip5> brukar få fullt upp med annat :)
<Squarism> Man kan ju plocka upp lite heta tips här o där... typ.. inse att dubbla stuarts kan va förödande... typ US med flamers/bars -> Caliope kan va förödande.
<Squarism> Hehe..
<Squarism> Det har jag nog blivit omedvetet bättre på, men de tog ett bra tag. Känner igen dendär stressen när det händer för mkt. Händer väl titt som tätt, men förr va det mer
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jeepen är jag nog sämst på. tycker den är värdelös förutom att spotta snipers
<Squarism> Du är nog förbi mig om ett par månader.. eller så är vi lika snart
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> Den kan va riktigt bra mot PE (som första unit)... Jaga capande kettens o faktiskt vara ganska jobbig på P.Grens oxo
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men får pisk av vad som helst annars
<Squarism> Jo
<Squarism> Den suger rent allmänt
<Squarism> men som sagt.. att jaga capande kettens kan va en riktig spelvändare
<Philip5> tyskarna har ju en trevligare variant med din mc med sidovagn
<Philip5> jo
<Squarism> skaffa resursövertag från start lixom => vinst
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> roliga med spelet är att det kan ta sådana vändor
<Squarism> Jo... Som wehr jag kör enkom MG, Bike, Sniper
<Squarism> Philip5, ja.. det slutar alldrig att förvåna mig över hur bra det är. Jag har spelat MKT i typ 2 år tröttnar inte direkt även om det blivit mindre.
<Squarism> På sistone har jag blviit bättre som PE. Kört tank killer doc mot britter har visat sig bra
<Philip5> nä det står sig väldigt bra
<Squarism> eller mkt bättre.. lite bättre iafl
<Philip5> så kan man kolla på dokumentärer om andra världskrigets front på kanal10 och känna igen enheter :D
<Squarism> haha
<Squarism> Vissa ska dock va helt påhittade. Tror Stuh är en sån?
<Squarism> Ostwinds oxo kanske?
<Squarism> iafl som anti inf
<Squarism> elller där ljög jag
<Squarism> ostwinds är rätt
<Hylv> Hejsan!
<David-A> va folk har bråttom
<Hylve> jadu
<David-A> uh? en kusin?
<Hylve> Kan vara!
<Hylve> Pi:n var ruskigt seg, cpun jobbade 100% efter jag startade x
<marcelunilsson> hej hej, undrar om någon har koll på hur jag kan få tag på en bra ordlista/stavningskontroll till libreoffice? försökt få tag på den där "Dsso" men alla länkar till den e nere:( vill promotea ubuntu till vänner o familj men dom klagar alltid på att dom inte har nån bra stavningskontroll:D
<marcelunilsson> någon?
<Hylve> gick inte det att fixa rätt smidit i libreoffice marcelunilsson?
<marcelunilsson> Hylve: jo om jag hittar en fil med bra ordlista men det finns inte nånstans
<Hylve> marcelunilsson: Jag kollar nu!
<marcelunilsson> Hylve: jättesnällt! tänker i allmännhet att en bra ordlista är bra om vi vill sprida linux:D
<Hylve> marcelunilsson: om inte jag missminner mig så har väl livreoffice redan en bra?
<Hylve> Kan inte kolla just nu, då jag inte har tillgång till libreoffice :P
<marcelunilsson> Hylve: hmm har du tillgång till något annat skrivprogram med bra stavningskontroll som funkar i ubuntu?
<marcelunilsson> Hylve: min syster klagar o säger att hon alltid får åka hem till morsan o använda hennes "riktiga office" för att rätta sina uppsatser
<Hylve> Jag hädare lite nu då jag inte sitter på en linux-burk. Men OpenOffice hade väl annars en bra rättstavning? Vet att det fanns tillägg till OpenOffice iaf
<Hylve> Nu när man inte pluggar lägre så använder man inte ordbehandlingsprogram så ofta :P
<David-A> måste en "ordlista" vara i ett speciellt format för libreoffice, eller räcker det med en textfil med ett ord på varje rad?
<David-A> (jag antar att Språkstöd för svenska är installerat)
<Hylve> David-A: då borde man ju kunna göra något snitsigt med perl och SAOL?
<David-A> det finns en fil med jättemånga ord i /usr/share/dict/swedish (paket wswedish) men om den är "bra" vet jag inte
<marcelunilsson> brukar mest bli problem med hopskrivna ord som ses som fel typ
<marcelunilsson> jag vet inte hur ordlistorna fungerar eller hur filen ser ut tyvärr:(
<marcelunilsson> men hade vart kul o kunna säga till folk att det är lika bra stavningskontroll i ubuntu som win
<marcelunilsson> typ
<marcelunilsson> det har tydligen funnits nått projekt som skulle fixa det (Dsso, den stora svenska ordlistan) men allt om den förutom länkar till den verkar spårlöst försvunnet
<Hylve> ubuntu kontra win handlar det inte om. Det är MSOffice vs LibreOffice alt OpenOffice ;)
<marcelunilsson> jo fast det blir bådeoch
<marcelunilsson> iomed att MSOffice inte körs så bra i ubuntu
<realubot> David-A: Anna Troberg säger ett sanningens ord om näthat: http://www.svtplay.se/video/995399/7-2-22-00
<realubot> "Dom har ett ansvar att föregå med gott exempel".
<realubot> Ja. Just det. Mycket bra sagt.
<David-A> realubot: programmet är 43 minuter och gör en lite illamående, vilken tidpunkt ska jag snabbspola till?
<realubot> David-A: T.o.m. Björn Söder i SD framstår ju som sansad i Debatt.
<ehlu> Jag har 4GB ram i min laptop, jag ser endast 1.7 GB när jag kör free -m. Resten ligger under swap. Ska det vara så?
<realubot> Jorunalisterna har ett ansvar när dom kallar t.ex. SD-are kräk m.m. Det går inte att först göra så och sedan börja lipa när någon skriver en kränknande kommentar i tidningens kommentarsfält.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har ännu inte sett UG men jag misstänker att debatten är vinklad.
<David-A> realubot: klart man får kalla nån idiot om den är idiot. men journalister säger aldrig "gå och dö" eller "hoppas nån våldtar dej". ser du inte skillnaden?
<David-A> realubot: kommer du ihåg till vart man ska snabbspola?
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-23
<realubot> David-A: Nej, jag kommer inte ihåg var i debatten Troberg började prata.
<realubot> David-A: Visst är det skillnad på hoten. Men det är också stor skillnad på att skriva ett hotmail och att i en tidning med 100 000+ läsare hetsa mot folk som har andra åsikter.
<realubot> David-A: SJälvklart är det fel att hota journalister. Men samtidigt så tror jag att journalisterna kastar sten i glashus.
<David-A> realubot: den sista meningen håller jag inte med om, inte den här aspekten. (det är möjligt att de kastar sten i andra glashus)
<JimTee> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) går riktigt bra i en av mina notebooks
<David-A> (bildsök Ringtail... å, gulligt!)
<Peyam> salam
<David-A> realubot: (Jag snabbspola utan ljud. Anna Troberg börjar vid 4:12 och 13:07. Hon och de två andra sa ju rimliga saker, men det kändes som programledaren ville få till mer konfrontation än det fanns. När Lambertz börja prata fick jag stänga av.)
<Peyam> realubot: orka
<David-A> hej Peyam! menar du inte mej?
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> du också
<Peyam> David-A: orka
<David-A> tack (tror jag)
<Peyam> vsg David-A
<Peyam> David-A: haffar du guzz på heltid, deltid?
<Peyam> David-A: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH95AGYb8mY
<David-A> smart text, tror jag. kan man lära sig gilla själva musiken? det blir nog svårt
<Peyam> ja
<David-A> Peyam: hittar en till video med Lilla Namo på yt. den känns lättare att lära sig gilla själva musiken. hittar bara två videor. finns fler?
<Peyam> tror inte det
<Peyam> hon går i mn skola
<Peyam> tror hon går fjärde året
<David-A> cool
<MarkusDBX> hehe lilla namo känns som leila k, fast nu 20år senare =)
<Peyam> yeah
<MarkusDBX> stilen är klart 90tal, men antar att det är dags för det att komma tillbaka nu
<Peyam> orka
<David-A> nu igen?
<David-A> oj, det är sent, okej då
<David-A> gonatt
<Peyam> gonatt
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> Screedo: God kväll.
<realubot> realubot time
<Screedo> hehe
 * Screedo funderar på att uppgradera min ena burk
<Screedo> den börjar bli gammal.
<einand> några speciella delar, eller allat
<Screedo> allt är det väl egentligen, men då får man ha en stor börs, men, moderkort, cpu, ram, och så skulle jag vilja köpa ett 4u 24 bay chassi, antingen norco eller xcase får det bli då supermicros är dubbelt så dyra.
<Screedo> kollar på riktiga server prylar så jag kan dra igång en esxi på den maskinen också
<Screedo> Vågar man köpa server chassi via ebay? samt, tillkommer det tull och moms på saker man köper via ebay, eller den visar den totala kostnaden?
<Screedo> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/4U-Server-Case-24-Hot-Swap-SATA-Mini-SAS-Hard-Drive-Bay/370757377051/item
<andol> Screedo: Ska inte ta tillfället i akt och passa på att lära dig något nytt, och köra något KVM:aktig på nya maskinen? :)
<Screedo> det vet man aldrig förrän man står där :) har redan så mycket nytt att lära mig. :)
<Barre> go'förmiddag
<Screedo> Hej Barre
<Barre> Screedo: sup
<Screedo> sitter och kollar leksaker på ebay och amazon
<Screedo> vill köpa ett 4U 24 bay chassi.
<Screedo> men frågan är om allt är med i priset på ebay, tull, moms, etc.
<Screedo> hittade ett norco chassi på ebay för 3500:- inkl. frakt. men frågan är om tull kommer till osv.
<Screedo> Funderar på Intel® Server Board S1200BTL, Xeon E3-1230V2 samt 2x Kingston ValueRAM minne - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB och ett norco 24 bay chassi. :)
<Screedo> har redan ett IBMServerRaid M1015 kort, så tänker stoppa in det, när plånboken tillåter det så ska jag införskaffa mig ett expander raidkort samt litemer hdd än vad jag har idag.
<einand> Screedo: vad gav du för det? alltså 4u
<Screedo> jag har inte köpt det, men på ebay kostar det 3500:- inkl. frakt
<Screedo> kolla länken
<Screedo> [09:05] <Screedo> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/4U-Server-Case-24-Hot-Swap-SATA-Mini-SAS-Hard-Drive-Bay/370757377051/item
<Screedo> men frågan är om det tillkommer en massa tull, moms etc.
<Barre> skall du bygga lagringslösning? :)
<Screedo> så var tanken :P
<Screedo> tanken är att köra esxi på den, main task är lagring, men med den kraften den har kan jag ju köra DC, BDC, kanske mailserver och pfsense på den också. :)
<Barre> varför inte kvm istället för esxi?
<Screedo> det frågade andol också, men har ju int elärt mig esxi osv. helt. kan inte ta in förmånga nya saker på en gång. Men man vet aldrig.
<Screedo> vad gör KVM bättre än esxi?
<Barre> kör du kvm kan du ju köra mjukvaruraid på dina diskar, inte med esxi. KVM är öppen sås, inte esxi. KVM är coolt, inte esxi ;P
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> mjukvaruraid kan du köra med esxi också, bara köra passtrough på diskarna
<Barre> Screedo: jo, det kan du ju göra, men då är det gästen som kör raid, inte esxi. Då måste du köra raid inne i alla dina virtuella instanser istället för att köra det på din värd
<Screedo> jo, helt klart
<andol> Screedo: Det jag uppskattar med KVM är att man får ett värdsystem som är ett "vanligt" Linuxsystem, och som man såluna kan kontrollera därefter.
<Screedo> där är min andra nackdel, är ju inte väldans hemma i linux :)
<Screedo> men, helt klart så blir man tvingad att lära sig.
<andol> Du kan bli! :) Fast visst, fair enough.
<Screedo> men, den stora frågan är ebay :P om det tillkommer mera kostnader om man beställer via ebay.
<Screedo> jag förstår itne varför ingen reseller har börjat att importera norco eller xcase chassin. Det hade varit en stor affär för den osm började för efterfrågan är stor.
<Screedo> någon som har koll på det med ebay?
<btse> men du köper ju inte av ebay=
<btse> utan av nån amerikan, så ja tull etc tillkommer
<btse> du kan be dom att skriva värdet till 0 eller att det är en "gift"
<Screedo> ok, tackar.
<Screedo> kommer den att kosta ca 4700:- att få hit.
<einand> fanns det något bra terminalkommando som kunde posta till pastebin eller liknande tjänst?
<Barre> einand: pastebinit
<Loofy> Någon som har koll på hur Ubuntu skulle hanteras i hybridformatet?
<Loofy> tänkte närmast på exempelvis en sån här maskin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ihMRqj2Ik
<ePax> 0_o
<einand> someone is trying to hack my google account
<Spookan> einand: Give em hell.
<Screedo> einand: bara ge dem
<einand> japp, har 2 stegs verification, så får sms hela tiden om att någon försöker logga in
<andol> einand: Kickar inte det steget in först när någon faktiskt lyckas mata in det vanliga lösenordet?
<gaisten> einand: tack för tipset :) helt å hållet glömt bort 2 stegs login via google
<gaisten> även fast jag kör google-auth pam plugin på min egen server ;)
<einand> gaisten: hur då
<gaisten> hur jag kan ha glömt det eller hur jag satte upp google-auth?
<gaisten> einand:
<einand> google-auth
<einand> alltså, hur fungerar det
<einand> hur använder du det
<gaisten> jag kör appen i telefonen som genererar slumpade koder
<gaisten> så tex en ssh session mot min server frågar efter pass och auth token
<gaisten> har även det som ett plugin till openvpn
<gaisten> med engångskoder
<einand> ooh
<gaisten> is nice
<einand> några länkar=
<gaisten> http://code.google.com/p/google-authenticator/wiki/PamModuleInstructions
<gaisten> pam modulen finns i repos
<gaisten> men jag tyckte det funkade bättre att kompilera den själv
<gaisten> är en del pill
<David-A> nyss på tv "Monsters vs aliens" TV5 18:15-20:00. lite en blandning av Men in black o Mars attacks, med rätt kul referenser till bl.a Närkontakt av 3e graden, ET, En obekväm sanning.
<David-A> även flyktscen från Alien o ljudeffekter från Star Wars o den tjejaktiga rymddatorn från Planet Sketch. (ingen utsatt repris)
<einand> David-A: provat på twitter?
<David-A> nä, de har pratat om twitter på nyheterna ibland
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5  du har missat kurden
<Philip5> har jag?
<Philip5> letade han efter mig?
<swecarp> nej Philip5
<Philip5> jag bara missade honom ändå?
<swecarp> men du kanske kommer att träffa honom mer här
<Philip5> vadå då?
<swecarp> vad jag förstår så kommer han nog att testa ubuntu med unety ett tag
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> jag komer inte att byta har ju nu den bästa KDE disten i min mening stabilt och säkert väntar med spänning på mageia 3
<Philip5> ja man ska köra det man gillar bäst
<Philip5> och att du ändå kör KDE är ju ett tecken på att du har mentala hälsan kvar ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: när man talar om trollen... Kurdistan... ;)
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ltns
<swecarp> ja man är ju vid mental hälsa och kör KDE
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du digikam 3.0 nu eller
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> götte gris
<einand> jag gillar inte att det inte finns något bra raw, eller ens bild redigerings program för linux
<Kurdistan> swecarp och Philip5 :) jag högerprasslar
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  du har förlorat din rätt att använda K så ditt nya nick blir urdistan
<Kurdistan> :) Inget är vackrare än Kurdistan
<swecarp> ok åter vänd till den sanna tron då och kör KDE
<David-A> du behöver inte förkorta ditt nick. ersätt bara K med G, X eller L så blir det bra igen.
<Kurdistan> :) wow HUD i Buntu är faktiskt bra grejer
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> resolutionen på mi n xubuntu sänktes helt plötsligt
<Peyam> den startade om sig sj och grafiken på ena skärmen nu går ej att ha högre än 1024x768
<gaisten> Peyam: trist
<Peyam> vf blev d så
<gaisten> ser jag ut som din xorg.log? :D
<Peyam> hur kolla jag upp det?
<gaisten> han e för skön
<Kurdistan> gaisten, :) undrar vad du då anser om osköna typer
<gaisten> Kurdistan: var nog en smula ironisk ;)
<Kurdistan> gaisten, :) förstod det.
<Kurdistan> :) några 13.10 här?
<Kurdistan> sorry menar 13.04
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världen: Säkerhet före frihet" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:55. övervakningsamhälle o trackaserier i USA. (repris från mån)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> vet ngn hur jag cleara ram minnet?
<Peyam> så ja blir av med skit
<Peyam> i conkyn har jag 10 %
<Peyam> men free-m säger 7328 / 7969 är använt
<Peyam> :O
<David-A> Peyam: adekvat vokabulär är inte att "cleara ram" utan att minska mängden minne, eller friställa minne, som används av program
<Peyam> jag fixade den
<Peyam> nu
<David-A> Peyam: de flesta program har ingen knapp för att friställa minne, så man brukar få stoppa/stänga program som för tillfället inte behövs och använder mycket minne
<Peyam> ja precis
<David-A> Peyam: var är "free-m" ?
<David-A> *vad
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> ja nu blev det bra
<Peyam> nej man använda sync..och lite anndra kommandon
<Peyam> nu blev den 7%
 * btn np: YOHIO - Heartbreak Hotel (Axento Late Night Remix) "Heartbreak Hotel (Remixes) - EP"
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-24
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> alltväl?
<Screedo> allt väl*
<andol> Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> jo, det är bra förutom åkt på något tråkig förkylning :/
<Screedo> ont i halsen osv.
<Screedo> hostar
<andol> Bläh
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> men, morgon och kaffe ihanden så :)
<Screedo> sitter och tittar på lite ny hårdvara så det piggar ju upp.
<andol> Screedo: Vad är det nu för roligt du hittat då?
<Screedo> moderkort, cpu, ram, till min storage burk :)
<Screedo> hittade en bra review på ett moderkort osm jag funderar på. http://www.servethehome.com/Workstation-detail/asus-p8c-ws-review-c216-based-workstation-motherboard/
<Screedo> startade chrome, fick ett meddelande av chrome, Chrome har inaktiverat ettpar tillägg för att göra chrome ännu snabbare, bara de tilläggen som Chrome hade avaktiverat var Kaspersky tilläg, Kaspersky antibanner, kaspersky URL advisor, Virtual keyboard, etc. jo, visst gör chrome snabbare men gör den osäkrare för mig som användare. :)
<Johan_eriksson2> Nån vaken här som har lust att förklara för mig hur man installerar drivare för Intel GMA 3600 på ubuntu?
<realubot> Yo!
<cheeseduck> Men ööööööööööh... gör Posten och andra företag ingenting på helgerna fortfarande?!
<cheeseduck> Paketjäveln har inte rört sig ur fläcken sedan i fredags.
<andol> Nej, usch och fy för att folk kan vara lediga samtidigt.
<cheeseduck> De kan ju ge fan i att snacka om arbetslöshet då.
<Barre> jo... arbetslösheten beror på att inte alla företag och myndigheter har öppet 24/7
<cheeseduck> Barre Holmes.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har dåliga nyheter.
<Barre> bamsefar: jasså... det låter inget vidare
<bamsefar> Barre: Öppningen av burgarstället är försenad. :(
<Barre> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Philip5> Barre: gick världen under??
<Barre> nått sånt...
<Philip5> läbbit
<bamsefar> Barre: Deras ventilation var tydligen fuskbyggd. :(
<andol> bamsefar: Var inte det där burgarstället något du nämnde i kanalen för nästan jättelängesedan?
<Barre> varför vlir man inte förvånad
<Barre> andol: jupps
<Barre> från fredag kväll till i princip nu har jag legat raklång i sängen.. jag som skulle koda hela helgen...
<bamsefar> andol: Jo, typ.
<bamsefar> andol: Det skulle ha öppnat i morgon.
<andol> ah
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> barre: influensan?
<Barre> larsemil: apati
<andol> Barre: Från att ha tvingats använda Windows hela veckan?
<larsemil> barre: något särskilt som hänt?
<Barre> andol: nejdå, lite frustrerande är det alltid, saknar främst multi desktops, ramdisk och ett bra skal.. annars är det rätt ok :/
<Barre> larsemil: för mycket jobb antar jag, hinner liksom inte med att göra det jag skall med den kvalitet jag vill.
<larsemil> jag brukar bli helt galen på såna där självklara saker som alt+klick glyttar fönster
<larsemil> flyttar
<Barre> hinner bara med "skall krav" men inga "bör" om du förstårvad jag menar
<larsemil> vet precis
<Barre> for i in G M K; do du -hsx * | grep "[0-9]$i\b" | sort -nr; done 2>/dev/null
<Barre> solly
<larsemil> om man bara startar plattan en gång i må aden är deeet så många appar som ska uppdateras varje gång. dagens lyxproblem
<larsemil> svårt att skriva
<larsemil> på söndag ska jag genomgå vad jag tror blir mitt livs värsta dag
<Barre> larsemil: det är söndag nu
<antii> hah
<Barre> larsemil: vad händer på söndag då? (jag gissar på tandläkarbesök, finns inget värre, jag lovar... det är det värsta som finns)
<larsemil> värre
<larsemil> mycket
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hejsan svejsan hur går det
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) bara bra jag tror en del buggar jag haft compiz relaterade och unity toool tweak. jag har ändå tweakat så jag har det som jag vill. nu fungerar det bra.
<Barre> HeMan: att utöka ett 100GB filsystem till 250GB tog 0.06 sekunder   lite skillnad från ext[3, 4]
<Barre> amanda, bacula eller nåtta annad?
<bamsefar> Barre: För band-backup?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, inte nu (och förmodligen aldrig) har kört rdiff-backup, men börjar lida lite av att jag har ilika verisoner på server och client. Vill göra en ny miljö för säkerhetskopieringen hemma som inte är lika versionsjänslig
<bamsefar> Aha
<Barre> s/jä/kä/
<bamsefar> Jag kör backuppc på jobbet med goda resultat.
<bamsefar> Gör dessutom dedup.
<bamsefar> Funkar bra på kent-os iaf.
<bamsefar> Och osx
<Barre> ok.. kollar det också då, tack för tipset
<bamsefar> (det har rsync som klientmjukvara)
<bamsefar> Fint webgui också, om man går igång på sådant.
<andol> Barre: Jo, ju verionsaspekten var helt klart lite jobbigt med rdiff-backup, men nu har det ju inte kommit någon ny version på jättelänge så, även om iofs även det är lite obra.
<andol> bamsefar: dedup på hela/identiska filer, eller även ner på mindre nivå?
<bamsefar> andol: Oklart faktiskt.
<Barre> bamsefar: vars ändrar jag topDir då?
<bamsefar> Barre: Det var tuusen år sedan jag confade sist.
<Barre> bamsefar: en överdrift antar jag för att du glömt ;P
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Kanske
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kommer inte ihåg, det är mycket konstiga perlfiler iaf.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag ser det... perl... så 70-tal
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> bamsefar: men allvarligt... kolla här Because the main configuration file used to be below TopDir, and BackupPC needs to be able to deal with that situation for seamless upgrades, it is also hardcoded into the Perl module BackupPC::Lib
<Barre> vem tusan HÅRDKODAR in sökvägar.... 70-tal ;P
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Men det funkar bra iaf.
<Philip5> åh, spännande... två olika libs som är beroende av varandra för att byggas med varandras stöd. lite hönan och ägget där kanske
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> kurdistan?
<Peyam> idioten!
<Barre> Philip5: det låter lite klurigt
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> jag har en ide
<gaisten> Peyam: åfan, någon björn där då?
<Peyam> vf kör inte ubuntu bara med lts?
<Philip5> Barre: ja lite
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså du smyger in så här på kvällen
<Peyam> e trött
<David-A> hej Peyam!
<Peyam> David-A: Hej
<David-A> när gjorde du backup senast?
<Peyam> minns ej. allt finns i dropbox
<Peyam> så
<David-A> (tänkte väcka dåligt samvete, men misslyckades)  :(
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> jag instalerade om xubuntu
<Peyam> igår
<Peyam> blev problem med grafiken
<Peyam> men den ja hade var ny installerad
<Peyam> så inge dålig samvete
<coffe> *diggar min ip*
<Peyam> diggar min conky
<David-A> coffe: har du valt den själv? :)
<coffe> David-A,  ja , har ju en 64a så har ju att välja på
<Peyam> time for lite optimization
<David-A> coffe: jag menar, jag får inte välja (dhcp)
<Peyam> realubot: vakna
<Barre> bamsefar: testar bpc nu då... var rätt enkelt att få igång, trots att det var hårdkodade sökväger ::|   kör på en av mina srvrs ett par dagar innan jag ersätter mina rdiff
<bamsefar> Barre: Doit :)
<Philip5> Barre: hur har det gått med ditt matfoto?
<Philip5> Barre: tänkt mycket på det när du varit sjuk?? ;)
<Barre> Philip5: jag har inte hunnit leverera bilderna ännu (lite ångest har jag över det).
<Philip5> uj då
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på att köpa någon ny glugg
<Barre> bamsefar: felsökte ett tag för att jag inte fick skiten att lira.. hur jag än gjorde så vägrade den köra ssh... efter mycket om och men så kom jag på att det är min puppet som ändrar tillbaka .autherized_keys.. när jag uppdaterade mitt puppet-manifest att inkludera backuppc-nyckeln så gick det felfritt :)
<bamsefar> :)
<Squarism> Philip5, tjo
<Squarism> Philip5, jepps.. sägs ju att man ska tillvara på dagen =D
<Philip5> Squarism: jo det sägs så
<HeMan> Barre: missade vilket filsystem du tucklar med
<Peyam> salam
<David-A> bu!
<David-A> haha, blev ni rädda nu?
<JimTee> Philip5<  Ingen ppa för 12.10 ?
<Hylve> yes! irssi fungerar!
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-17
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> morgens
<HeMan> någon som kör ejabberd mot en irc-proxy?
<HeMan> jag försöker få till lvm med trim på ext4 men får bara "fstrim: /mnt/: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported" när jag kör fstrim
<HeMan> jag har issue_discards = 1 i lvm.conf
<HeMan> och både skapar filsystemet med discard och monterar det med discard
<HeMan> behöver man lv som är en thinpool för det?
<HeMan> eller går det med --virtual-size till en "vanlig" lv?
<HeMan> Barre: ^^
<HeMan> det verkar som man måste ha en thinpool för det
<larsemil> idag är en sån där dag när jag skulle kunna tänka mig att installera om datorn
<christoffer> larsemil, jag hade en sådan igår. Köpte 2x250GB SSDer och installerade om både windows och xubuntu
<HeMan> hmm, nu får jag inte trim att fungera i en kvm-instans
<andol> HeMan: Verkar inte som om du är ensam om det problemet. Såg nyligen den här posten på planet.debian.org, som iofs inte innehåller jättemycket till lösningen, men ändå - http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9159-how-to-fix-fstrim-operation-not-supported-under-kvm
<einand> tele2 är värdelösa
<einand> eller deras kundtjänst är iaf
<andol> Nästan en naturlag att kundtjänsten är värdelös hos företag utav tillräcklig storlek?
<einand> Vill ha tag i deras infrastrukturansvarig. Men kundtjänst verkar tro att man ringer från en annan planet
<HeMan> einand: det går inte gå via deras "vanliga" kundtjänst för det
<einand> HeMan: nä, ringer deras 08 nummer
<HeMan> einand: ah
<einand> så värdelöst, hela min plan går säkert i stöpet pga ett skit företag
<HeMan> einand: jag har varit väldigt imponerad av deras storkundskundtjänst
<HeMan> einand: men då måste man ha ett storkundsavtal
<einand> HeMan: Jag vill bara starta min egna basstation, och hyra lite frekvenser av dom
<einand> fått tillstånd av TeliaSonera, Tre, Telenor, 3G Infrastructure Services AB (3GIS) så vara Tele2 kvar
<HeMan> einand: kommer du bara köra tal över ditt nät?
<einand> HeMan: nä
<einand> är främst för mobildata  faktiskt
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> nästan mer intressant
<einand> lol, körde facebook synken på mobilen. Så fick jag reda på alla mina kompisars "fejk" facebook konton
 * Barre praktiserar hjälp genom frånvarå: varsegod HeMan 
<Barre> *frånvaro  :/
<HeMan> Barre: du är grym på det! Fortsätt!
<Barre> HeMan: såg du mina kurvor på min debouncer ciruit in action?
<HeMan> Barre: nope
<Barre> HeMan: https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=343da7a070e9c66fa44b7fc061f5ee6b
<Barre> HeMan: https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=45a5ebab8f36964fdfe37b3407580db1
<HeMan> Barre: såg mycket bättre ut!
<Barre> viss skillnad..
<HeMan> andol: jag fick inte till det ens genom att köra qemu på kommandoraden
<andol> HeMan: Fast med reservation för min bristande förståelse här, är inte trim en operation som utförs mot en blockenhet, och som därmed företrädevis triggas på värdsystemet än på gästen?
<HeMan> andol: jag kör en lv med thin provisioning och det är den jag vill trimma inifrån en gäst
<maddoc> einand: Låter djävligt coolt. :-) Vad kör du för basstation?
<einand> maddoc: ingen ännu, inte fått alla tillstånd
<einand> sedan får jag inte berätta det
<maddoc> einand: k
<maddoc> einand: Vad är anledningen till att köra eget? Labb eller seriöst?
<einand> maddoc: både och.
<einand> maddoc: har en sommarstuga som är helt död från all kommunikation. Så vill förbättra d en
<maddoc> einand: ah
<maddoc> Skulle jag behöva också till vår. :-)
<einand> maddoc: bara eposta och fråga om du får hyra frekvenser. Om det inte stör annan utrustning eller nät så brukar det gå bra (kostar 175kr/år)
<maddoc> einand: Nice. :-)
<einand> maddoc: fast dom är lite luriga
<maddoc> einand: Men sen är ju basstationen frågan. Finns väl lite öppna nu (OpenBTS?), men är ju inte så att man kan labba med det så mycket.
<maddoc> Hade iofs tillgång till ett RÖS-skyddat rum tidigare där man kunde ha gjort det.
<einand> Parterna åtar sig att under avtalsperioden samt en period om 10 år efter avtals upphörande
<einand> inte för tredje man, utan skriftligt medgivande från andra parten, avslöja någon information
<einand> part erhållit från andra parten i anledning av detta avtal. Undantag från sekretessåtagandet
<einand> gäller dock information som är allmänt känd eller som kommer allmänheten till kännedom på
<einand> annat sätt än genom brott mot detta avtal. Vidare omfattas inte heller information part kan
<einand> visa var känd sedan före mottagande av andra parten.
<maddoc> Mjo, NDA yadayada.
<maddoc> Sen har/hade ju vodaphone femtocells. Som man också kunde hacka. :-)
<einand> Tele2 hade det förr också
<einand> maddoc: själv tänkte jag köra på mjukvaru radio
<maddoc> Där ser man.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Er favorit kurd är här
<huttan> morron :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-18
<larsemil> morrn
<propus> morron!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<propus> Ahapp.. vad är på världskartan i dag då? mina herrar? :)
<marsupapu> Morgon!
<totsinaprops> Bajskorvar.
<totsinaprops> Om någon av er här inne kan ge mig en digital kopia av "Mias Mattehus", en gammal multimedia-CD-ROM från 90-talet, vore jag mycket tacksam.
<totsinaprops> Vill återuppleva p.g.a. nostalgi.
<totsinaprops> (Nej, finns inte på TPB.)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Söndag den 16 Mars, klockan 20.00 är det LoCo-möte 32 http://rre.nu/IRCMote32
<totsinaprops> Såg någon det jag frågade tidigare?
<totsinaprops> Vore kul om någon hade det.
<totsinaprops> Eller kunde få tag på.
<HeMan> totsinaprops: din hälsningsfras gör nog inte att folk känner sig extra sugna att hjälpa till tyvärr
<totsinaprops> HeMan: ?
<Coffe> (11:54:53) totsinaprops: Bajskorvar.
<totsinaprops> Vad är det med det?
<totsinaprops> Lite skoj.
<propus> totsinaprops: sedan är ju detta inte en fildelnings kanal..
<propus> totsinaprops: om du så gärna vill ha "Mias Mattehus" så köp det!.
<totsinaprops> Finns inte att köpa.
<Coffe> ang CD tror jag mer det är så den kanske inte alls går att få tag på längre.
<totsinaprops> Det är ju just därför jag frågar folk.
<propus> totsinaprops: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=106438
<totsinaprops> De kanske har det i någon hylla eller liknande.
<totsinaprops> propus: Till Mac, på disketter.
<totsinaprops> Jag har PC och det var ju på CD-ROM.
<totsinaprops> Och framsidan ser väldigt märklig ut.
<totsinaprops> Som om det är en nyutgåva eller något.
<totsinaprops> Vilket är märkligt om det är på disketter...
<HeMan> verkar bara finnas en som är utgiven 2005
<HeMan> http://www.discshop.se/spel/pc/mias_mattehus_2_6_ar/P84283
<HeMan> 2-6 år, det förklarar hälsningsfrasen
<propus> totsinaprops: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=106438 där står de att de är för windows xp och att de är på cd.
<totsinaprops> propus: Tryck på "till butiken".
<totsinaprops> Säger Mac och disketter.
<totsinaprops> Hmm.
<totsinaprops> "2005-01-01"
<totsinaprops> Kan knappast vara det jag spelade på 90-talet.
<HeMan> totsinaprops: den verkar finnas på biblioteket
<HeMan> totsinaprops: Malmö statsbibliotek
<totsinaprops> Till den krigszonen tar jag mig inte.
<andol> Tja, biblioteket brukar ju vara rätt hjälpsamma med att skicka efter åt en, även ifall jag är osäker på hur långt geografiskt den services sträcker sig.
<propus> totsinaprops: du kan nog beställa den.. jag har beställt böcker från stockholm upp till norrbotten..
<einand> andol: bara innom kommunen
<andol> einand: Funderade på ifall det kunde vara så, även ifall det ju verkar som om propus haft bättre tur.
<einand> undrar om inte stadsbiblotek kanske kan sträcka sig något längre?
<propus> andol: kan ju vara så att de bara går att beställa från stadsbibloteket.. men han kunde ju iaf göra ett försök :)
<einand> men bulle blev blöt
<larsemil> evening
<larsemil> någon som kör cinnamon?
<larsemil> eller elementary?
<peyam> Salam. det är jag Farbror Peyam
<peyam> ingen är här
<epzil0n> jo
<epzil0n> hur står det till?
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-19
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> farbro Peyam är här
<peyam> realubot, där?
<peyam> totsinaprops, e du där?
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<HeMan> Morrn!
<adamshsiasd> är nagon där?
<einand> adamshsiasd: Skall jag kolla?
<adamshsiasd> haha, bra! Behöver nämligen lite hjälp eller atminstonde lite riktning
<adamshsiasd> Kan inte starta mitt os. Första jag får att apache2: config test misslyckades
<adamshsiasd> apache2: config test failed: mktemp failed tp create directory via template
<adamshsiasd> Försöker uppdatera och uppgradera. sudo apt-get upgrade ==>  dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> apt-get install debconf  ==> dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> dpkg --configure -a ==> unable to create new file /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<adamshsiasd> fsck ==> /dev/sdb1: 0.4% non-contiguos
<adamshsiasd> Jag hade även ingen dpkg map i /var/lib
<adamshsiasd> Det senaste större ingreppet jag gjort i mitt OS vart när jag flyttade min /home till en ny partition. Men det verkade inte skapa några strörre problem, tills nu
<Coffe> kolla att du inte har slut på disk
<adamshsiasd> Jag vart även inne på #ubuntu och svarade väldigt kort att det var ett corrupt filsystem. Men så jag förstått det så borde fsck noterat det i såfall
<adamshsiasd> Jag hade för lite hårddisk igår, men då tog jag bort bort lite mongo databaser och "löste" problemet med för lite hårddisk
<adamshsiasd> df -h /dev/sdb1 avail 4.9 G
<adamshsiasd> B
<adamshsiasd> Den nämner även df: /run/user : No such file or directory
<einand> adamshsiasd: Tyvär inget jag kan svara på :(
<einand> hoppas någon annan ser detta och svarar
<adamshsiasd> Ok, tack ändå.
<adamshsiasd> (Är inte van vid IRC men detta är ju fantasktiskt)
<adamshsiasd> Gött att få lite respons iallafall.
<einand> adamshsiasd: häng kvar här ett tag, så svarar någon. Om du är bra på engelska finns också #ubuntu
<adamshsiasd> Ok, tack! Jag vart på #ubuntu. Det korta svaret jag fick var att det var kanske ett korrupt filsystem.
<einand> adamshsiasd: gjort en säkerhetskopiering oavsätt?
<adamshsiasd> Tyvärr inte, väldigt korkat. Vanligtvis när likartade problem uppstår brukar jag google i ett par timmar, trixa och fixa, läsa bug rapport se ifall det finns något hopp, och om det inte löser sig så intallerar jag bara om OS:et.
<einand> hoppas inte det var något viktigt på disken då
<einand> annars kan photorec och liknande program rädda filerna (och bli inte missledd  av namnet)
<adamshsiasd> Men denna gången var det verkligen jobbigt att installera. Jag lyckades endast installera 14.04, då allt från 12.04 inte fungerade.
<adamshsiasd> Tur i oturen vart att jag har min /home mapp i en annan partition
<adamshsiasd> Kanske blir att jag måste installera om mitt operativ
<einand> adamshsiasd: beror på, vill du snabbt ha en fungerande dator. Installera om. vill du lära dig nått så labbar du rint
<einand> runt
<adamshsiasd> Jo, det är det som är problemet. Jag älskar att pilla runt i mitt os och föröska lösa problem. Men denna gången är annorlunda då jag sitter på jobbet, och ska egentligen koda.
<einand> blås datorn då. Då hinner man inte pilla runt
<adamshsiasd> Och faktumet att jag inte vet vad jag ska göra. Jag har slut på ideer och slut på Google
<adamshsiasd> Hänger inte med på lingo:n här. Menar du att jag fysiskt ska blåsa på min dator a lá 90 tal
<einand> nej, menar installera om den
<adamshsiasd> haha, ok
<adamshsiasd> Det blir nog så. Synd att det ska sluta såhär.. Hur som haver. Tack för alla support och uppmärksammande.
<andol> HeMan: Ser du samma sak i 14.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1282203
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282203 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal not respecting "Enable menu access keys" setting" [Undecided,New]
<marsupapu> God Kväll!
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-20
<huttan> morgon
<Screedo> God morgon
<huttan> Screedo: hur mår Screedo idag då??
<Screedo> huttan: det är bra med mig idag, har ju semester, är ju sportlov. :P Själv då?
<huttan> Screedo: oh shit va skönt =)
<Screedo> jupp :P
<huttan> Screedo: nästan lite avis :p
<Screedo> ska iväg med barnen idag till någon hoppborg som de har här.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> men tråkigt väder är det, regnar och ca 4 grader
<huttan> hoppborg e ju lika kul för dig
<huttan> om du e man nog att gå in
<Screedo> hehe
<huttan> mm samma nere i jkpg, pissväder idag
<Screedo> man nog är ingen fara, frågan är bara vad de andra föräldrrna säger :P
<huttan> Screedo: det e det som brukar va problemet :p
<Screedo> :P
<Screedo> tid för frulle, hörs senare
<marsupapu> Morgon
<delhage> hoho
<delhage> Coffe: hittade ett mail från 9:e mars 1998
<delhage> Beställning = 3392C   Red Hat Linux 5.0, name = Christoffer Nicklasson
<Coffe> yes
<Coffe> när kommer leveransen  ?
<delhage> :)
<christoffer> Bra stavning på Christoffer ...highlights tackar jag för ;)
<Coffe> christoffer:  mmm fatta du stör :P
<christoffer> hehe
<andol> christoffer, Coffe: Är den här kanalen stor nog för er båda? :)
<Coffe> delhage: går den uppgradera ? :P
<delhage> :)
<Coffe> andol: tvivlar ':)
<larsemil> andol: jag har kommit på att jag måste fira lite extra i år också.
<larsemil> andol: jag fyller trots allt 0b11111
<larsemil> andol: och sen nästa år blir det megafest då jag fyller 100 000, 0x20, 0o40
<larsemil> nästa gång något sådant händer är ju vid 64...
<andol> larsemil: Alla ursäkter är bra utom de dåliga.
<larsemil> visst är det så!
<totsinaprops> I den här kanalen... är det en massa typer... som alla känner varandra... utom mig...
<totsinaprops> Och de har typ en lägenhet och ordnade liv.
<totsinaprops> Tycker att man aldrig träffar på några typiska datoranvändare... inte ens på IRC...
<totsinaprops> Verkar inte finnas längre.
<andol> Per defintion är det väl annars typiska datoranvändare som just finns? :)
<andol> Men visst, betydligt mer mainstream att pyssla med datorer idag än vad det vart förr.
<HakanS_> Per definition finns det ingen typisk datoranvändare, på samma sätt som det inte finns någon typisk mobiltelefonanvändare.
<totsinaprops> :/
<totsinaprops> Jag saknar när det fanns massor med Amiganer.
<andol> HakanS_: Klart det kan finnas en typisk datoranvändare, även om den typiske datoranvändaren inte nödvändigtvis skiljer sig särskilt mycket från den typiske mobiltelefonanvändaren alt. frukostätaren.
<huttan> andol: ska jag ser mig som en frukostätare eller datoranvändare ??
<andol> huttan: I ditt fall är det väl iofs inte ens helt uppenbart vad det innebär att äta frukost? :)
<HakanS_> andol: Hur definierar du då en "typisk" person?
<huttan> andol: jodå! Efter man gått ur sängen.. :p
<andol> HakanS_: Två armar, två ben, etc?
<totsinaprops> Det finns ingen själ i något längre.
<totsinaprops> Förr var saker balla och kul.
<totsinaprops> Nu är de bara sterila, liksom dess användare.
<totsinaprops> Dönickar.
<totsinaprops> Som är lika ointressanta som de är ointresserade.
<totsinaprops> I allmänhet.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-21
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<christoffer> halloj
<Barre> mörrn
<larsemil> rensar lite loggar och ska flytta vissa. hur flyttar man 30-50 i logrotationen? förstår ni?
<larsemil> mv *.log{30-50}.gz /import/backups/log/
<larsemil> 30..50
<larsemil> !kaka till emil
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka till emil' not found
<larsemil> delhage: vi behöver prata allvar.
<delhage> larsemil: varför?
<larsemil> delhage: för jag har fått förfrågan på att hitta någon som vill föreläsa om openshift.
<delhage> ohhh
<larsemil> problemet är att det är en liten förening utan pengar. :) så we have to make the deal. ;)
<delhage> larsemil: är rätt busy nu, kan vi höras senare/en annan dag?
<larsemil> delhage: mm. 29 mars handlar det om. så fundera och så hörs vi
<delhage> ok
<einand> Någon som har förklaring till detta problemet
<einand> # ls -la * | grep Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> grep: Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: No such file or directory
<einand> # ls -la * | grep "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 260303 2010-05-28 11:59 Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<bamsefar> Det är ett space i din sträng
<bamsefar> Och andra argumentet till grep är ett filnamn.
<bamsefar> Och den filen finns inte.
<einand> filen finns ju
<einand> ser du när jag använder grep
<bamsefar> DET ÄR ETT SPACE
<bamsefar> SPACE ÄR ARGUMENTSEPARATOR
<einand> fel
<einand> posta fel rad
<bamsefar> derp | grep foo bar vs derp | grep "foo bar" är vad du frågar efter?
<einand> # ls -lah "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> ls: cannot access Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: No such file or directory
<einand> l# ls -lah * | grep "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 255K 2010-05-28 11:59 Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> Där är inget space med
<einand> eller något annat
<einand> bamsefar: ser du felet där?
<einand> filen dyker upp när jag kör ls * men inte när jag kör ls filnamn
<bamsefar> Gör ett mindre testcase :)
<bamsefar> einand: Testa ls -lah -- "filen"
<bamsefar> För det är - i filnamn, som ev parsas som argument.
<einand> l# ls -lah -- Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> ls: cannot access Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile: No such file or directory
<einand> ls: cannot access Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: No such file or directory
<bamsefar> ""
<einand> # file Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile:                                      cannot open `Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile' (No such file or directory)
<einand> Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: cannot open `Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf' (No such file or directory)
<bamsefar> Men quota filnamnet ffs
<einand> file "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: cannot open `Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf' (No such file or directory)
<einand> # ls -lah -- "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> ls: cannot access Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: No such file or directory
<bamsefar> file "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<bamsefar> Funkar för mig
<bamsefar> Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf: empty
<einand> # ls -lah * | grep  "Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf"
<einand> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 255K 2010-05-28 11:59 Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> Ja, men fungerar inte för mig, av någon anledning
<einand> filen finns ju där, men ändå inte
<bamsefar> Vad har du för skal?
<ePax> einand, Kandu döpa om filen?
<einand> bash
<einand> ePax: kan inte göra nått med filen, försökte kopiera den
<einand> går inte kopiera, flytta eller på något sätt interaktera med filen
<einand> suck, en annan kanal rekomendera fsck
<ePax> skumt
<ePax> einand, sudo chattr -i filnamn?
<einand> hum.. verkar fungera när jag skriver hela sökvägen
<Coffe> delhage:  ska du med till falun ?
<einand> gör jag så här fungerar det
<einand> ls --show-control-chars
<einand> Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<einand> Fast jag ser inte kontroll char någonstans
<einand> # ls -lsh  --show-control-chars
<einand> total 260K
<einand> 260K -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 255K 2008-11-14 10:41 Journal_of_ASTM_Int_Vol5_No1_In-Pile Criteria_Initiation_Massive_Hydriding_Zr_Steam-Hydrogen_Environm_2008.pdf
<huttan> morgon
<einand> En påstår att om jag gör en upload från A->B så går det långsammre än en download från B->A efter uppladdningshastigheten är långsammare än downloadhastigheten
<senate> o_O
<maxjezy> what goes up most kome dawn!
<maxjezy> ska ni svennar titta hockey?
<einand> maxjezy: det tillhör inte denna kanalens riklinjer att prata sport
<maxjezy> när det
<maxjezy> är sverige finland så är det undantag
<einand> Sport är sport oavsätt, blir inte mera intressant för att ena laget pratar samma språk som mig
<maxjezy> så esport på en linux maskin är sport det med?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> sport är konstigt påhittat ord.
<einand> slöseri med tid
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> om alla kunde ta tag i sin tid och göra den meningsfull så kunde alla återgå till ett värdigt liv
<ePax> 0_o
<maxjezy> andol, hur går din chromebook idag? är du lika nöjd som senast?
<maxjezy> sitter med funderingarna på att skaffa en sån
<maxjezy> med SSD disk, något nytt som ska vara snabbt som sjutton!
<andol> maxjezy: Bortsett från att jag ibland använder den till att titta på Netflex så har jag helt lagt den på hyllan till förmån för min XPS 13.
<andol> (När jag skaffade Chromeboken så var min vanliga laptop betydligt mindre slimmad.)
<maxjezy> andol; ah, xps 13 såg nice ut
<maxjezy> vet du om chromebook har stöd för usb donglar för 3g?
<maxjezy> känns lite som det är det som avgör köp eller ej.
<andol> Japp, framförallt riktigt nice att ha 1900 pixlar i bredd. Blir nästan som att sitta vid en fullstor skärm, fast inte riktigt då.
<andol> maxjezy: Ingen aning, men ska i alla fall finnas Chromebooks med inbyggd 3G-modem, som man då mest förser med ett simkort.
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju det man får skaffa verkar det som, googlade och verkar dåligt med stickor för chromebookz
<maxjezy> ubuntu är ju iofs ett alternativ, men det känns som en dålig deal för chromebook
<larsemil> maxjezy: xps 13 har en developer edition som är grym
<Barre> o/
<andol> Undrar hur många vi är i kanalen som har en sådan...
<ePax> maxjezy, kostar inte xps 13 typ 10K plus? Lika bra att skaffa en lenovo carbon x1 för samma peng
<maxjezy> jag sitter och tittar lite på en lenevo för billig peng
<maxjezy> tanken är mest att hitta något riktigt billigt som klarar internetvebbläsare och sånt
<maxjezy> men endå bra skärm, ssd osv.
<ePax> maxjezy, Vad är riktigt billigt då?
<dysleptic-dingo> hej är det någon som förstårsig på detta med grafikdrivrutiner? i så fall hur installerar man gallium i ubuntu 12.04? och är det bästa sättet att få ut maximal prestanda ur ett hd amd kort?
<dysleptic-dingo> jag har plöjt ubuntu manualen och är inte visare på området
<blurkis> dysleptic-dingo,  är säkert enklare om du uppgraderar till lite mer modern version. finn väl drivrutiner i förråden då?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> e det bara för mig ubuntu fryser med battery
<peyam> går en känsla at det e wifi eller grafiken
<lord4163> Buddie: Aldrig hört om det problemet?
<Buddie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129997/12-04-freezing-no-mouse-control-and-desktop-freezes-when-laptop-is-on-battery
<Buddie> finns massor
<lord4163> Buddie: Har du upgraderad kärnan redan?
<Buddie> tror inte det e kerneln
<Buddie> mkt tveksamt
<lord4163> Buddie: Du kör Ubuntu? 12.04?
<Buddie> 13.04
<Buddie> men även där finns samma problem
<lord4163> Om du provar med Arch som har näst nyaste kärna?
<Buddie> det var för mkt jobb o installa allt sj
<Buddie> så jag strunta i det
<Buddie> kör xubuntu
<lord4163> eller Fedora har väl oxå en relativ ny kärna
<lord4163> bara live för att testa
<Buddie> arch har ingen live GUI
<lord4163> Fedora har
<dysleptic-dingo> blurkis, tack för ditt svar,
<dysleptic-dingo> om jag vill använda en dator som spelmaskin vilken är den bästa lösningen med tanke på grafikdrivrutiner, 3d rendering, wine
<dysleptic-dingo> och steam
<Buddie> ubuntu lätt
<Buddie> installera sema bara för 3d
<dysleptic-dingo> ubuntu altså, vilken version är bäst? vad är sema?
<Buddie> 13.04 är min favorit
<dysleptic-dingo> then 13.04 it is, hur funkar det där med drivrutiner till grafiken ärdet något somlöser sig självt under instalationen
<lord4163> dysleptic-dingo: Nej det kommer upp ett dialog som frågar om du vill installera drivrutinen efter installationen.
<lord4163> Hatar det där.....
<peyam> hej
<Kurdistan> Vad gör alla glada uppe så sent? :)
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Uppenbarligen sitter de inte pratsugna framför IRC i alla fall. ;)
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, tydligen :).
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Själv sitter jag och tweakar min Xubuntu-installation. Jag har nyss tagit min första stapplande steg i GNU/linux-världen. :)
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, :) lycka till. Xubuntu är bra start.
<Kurdistan> Om man kommer från Windows.
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, vi har också ubuntu-se.org forumet som du kan ställa frågor om några dyker upp. Ifall :) kanalen ej svarar.
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Tack! :) Jag kommer inte från Windows, OS X är min hemstad.
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Tack för tipset om forumet.
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, ok. Har du testat Ubuntu med Unity? Inte för det är något fel med Xubuntu.
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Det har jag. Blev inte helt impad tyvärr. Snygg och så, men då jag kör på en Celeron 1,6 GHz med 1GB RAM gick det sisådär med Unity
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, :) Unity är lite resurskrävande. Så bra val köra Xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> Nu blir det lite Bing Bang Theory
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Ja, det känns bra. Tittade även på Lubuntu, men föll mer för X. Kanske testar L på en ännu äldre burk jag har stående i garderoben. Mitt första hemmabygge.
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Låter som ett bra fredagsnöje! :)
<Kurdistan> :) ja, en helt ok. Behöver vakna tidigt imorgon.
<illiteraeth> Kurdistan: Så är det ibland. Ha en fortsatt fin afton, och sov så gott sen då.
<Kurdistan> illiteraeth, lycka till som sagt.
<Kurdistan> Tack detsamma.
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010755490/lenovo-ideapad-flex14-ci3-1-7-4gb-500-8-ssd-14-w8/
<maxjezy> vad tror ni om denna?
<maxjezy> någon som har en?
<ePax> nix
 * ePax fattar inste vitsen med touch på datorer... det har man paddor till
<ePax> inte'
<maxjezy> behöver ju inte använda det, annars då?
<maxjezy> den har ju ssd och verkar helt okej
<maxjezy> tänker till min mor
<maxjezy> surfa stabilt, windows defender installerat osv
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010758699/dell-inspiron-15z-ci5-1-8-6gb-500-32gb-ssd-touch-15-6-w8/
<maxjezy> denna är nog ett bättre val
<ePax> då så
<ePax> då är den väl ok
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-22
<Screedo_> god morgon
<huttan> morgens
<Screedo> allt väl med huttan?
<huttan> Screedo: ja fan, kaffet e snart klart :)
<Screedo> låter gott jue :p
<huttan> alltid fint
<huttan> goto dorf
 * andol klär sin xmpp-server i en foliehatt, dagen till ära - http://xmpp.org/2014/02/second-security-test-day/
<dhoffe> Hej alla. Är nyfiken på om det finns en version av Ubuntu som fungerar med en Windows 8 surfplatta, alltså en ren installation av Ubuntu?
<realubot> Om jag säger Internet of Things så sgäer ni?
<realubot> *säger
<realubot> dhoffe: Det beror väl på vad det är för Windows 8 platta? Tillverkare och modellnr?
<dhoffe> Acer Iconia är det
<dhoffe> Acer Iconia W700
<realubot> dhoffe: Testa på egen risk: http://www.lumileo.com/blog/?p=115
<dhoffe> Ok, det finns alltså inga garantier att det fungerar. Men jag tackar dig och kollar länken. Ha det bäst, bye
<realubot> dhoffe: Jag garanterar absolut inte att det fungerar. Snubben som har bloggen verkar nöjd men jag har inte en susning om vem han är.
<dhoffe> Klart du inte kan garantera något, det förstår jag. Men kollar just nu igenom för att se om jag ens skulle våga testa det, tack än en gång, bye
<huttan> goto dorf
<huttan> cepe tabs
<ePax> 0_o
<totsinaprops> Bunta ihop hela Ubuntu och bara slunga iväg.
<totsinaprops> Tycker Amiga får komma tillbaka istället.
<Screedo> whats happening with freenode?
<Screedo> ddos again?
<Screedo> och varför skriver jag inte på svenska :P
<einand> Alltså, ‪#‎melodifestivalen‬ är en stolthet av ‪#‎svt‬ samt även ‪#‎svtplay‬ ändå misslyckas dom så fatalt både med ljudet och kvaliten. Seriöst varför vill folk betala dyr ‪#‎tvlicens‬ för skitkvalitet. (Då talar jag enbart om de tekniska asspekterna och inte innehållet)
<Screedo> låter som om einand är besviken.
<einand> Screedo: inte dåligt
<einand> Får mig inte direkt att skaffa en tv motagare hemma, och börja betala tv-licensen
<peyam> hej det e jag farbror Peyam här
<peyam> ubuntu drar 1% av batterin varje minut
<peyam> det e jävligt mkt
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-23
<peyam> heeeeeeeeej
<marsupapu> morgon
<huttan> morgon
<maxjezy1> tjenis!
<bakteria> tjenare, igår köpte jag ett gtx 750ti till min headless 12.04 htpc men jag får inte riktigt rätt på det. Kan inte boota normalt med grafikkortet. Bootade med nomodeset och installerade nvidias senaste beta drivruitiner som ska stödja kortet men får fortfarande svart skärm vid boot.
<Markk> Drivarna spelar la inte roll förrän du kommer in i OS:et?
<Philip5> bakteria: om du tidigare körde med integrerat grafikkort så kanske du måste ändra prioritet för grafiken i bios
<bakteria> Philip5: det har skett automatiskt. Jag får bild och kan se grub och allt. Kan boota med nomodeset som kernelparameter
<maxjezy> bakteria, testa avinstallera lightdm
<maxjezy> eller installera om det
<maxjezy> bakteria, har du testat det?
<bakteria> nope ska testa
<einand> fått min bild THX godkänd idag
<maxjezy> gör det, installera gdm på det
<maxjezy> om du inte installerar om lightdm
<maxjezy> blev det ingenting av ubuntu edge?
<maxjezy> bakteria hjälpte det?
<bakteria> inte hunnit testa
<bakteria> vill inte ha gdm
<bakteria> kör bara xbmc
<maxjezy> aha, jaja, installera om lightdm
<maxjezy> såg filmen "fifth estate"
<maxjezy> har ni sett den?
<maxjezy> om julian assasnge
<maxjezy> ändrade min uppfattning angående denna julian efter att ha sett den
<bakteria> maxjezy: fortfarande bara en svart skärm vid boot
<bakteria> startar jag med nomodeset så går allt som det ska
<bakteria> verkar också som att nvidias drivrutin går igång med
<bakteria> men utan nomodeset så blir det bara svart när den lila ubuntusk
<bakteria> ubuntuskärmen ska gå igång
<maxjezy> bakteria: skumt skumt.
<maxjezy> konstigt med nvidia x50ti korten
<maxjezy> mitt strular som sjutton i ubuntu med.
<maxjezy> därför jag övergivit drömmen om ett fritt OS
<einand> Jag har en dröm om ett OS fritt liv i stället för  Fritt OS ;)
<maxjezy> om sanningen ska fram så har jag inte drömt på flera år
<einand> Något som är viktigare än frimjukvara. (tror inte på fri mjukvara, tror häldre på fri konkurens) det är öppna standarder
<bakteria> hitta det här http://askubuntu.com/questions/140640/nvidia-drivers-and-kernel-update-problems-nomodeset
<maxjezy> bakteria, testa kasta in en äldre kärna då?
<maxjezy> och klicka ur kernelupdates sedan
<maxjezy> om det är något fel i kerneln
<maxjezy> inte helt ovanligt att varje kernelupdate fuckar upp datorn till det obrukbara
<einand> maxjezy: Gäller oavsätt distro/os
<maxjezy> jeppz
<bakteria> kör 12.04 så det är nog gammal kärna
<bakteria> nomodeset verkar fungera
<maxjezy> bakteria, det funkar i debian så antagligen är det en funky kärna
<bakteria> ska undersöka så att den är hårdvaruaccelererad
<bakteria> verkar som det
<maxjezy> bakteria, kan det vara upplösningen som inte stöds då?
<bakteria> n
<maxjezy> einand hur är det med katten din då?
<einand> finfint
<einand> med båda två
<bakteria> nä det är snarare så att Noveau som är är öppen drivare för nvidia till linux bråkar med nvidias restriktiva drivare som jag har installerat. Jag la till en parameter där jag ber kärnan att inte starta Noveau och därmed väljer den restriktiva
<bakteria> hoppas jag*
<bakteria> än så länge är det smooth
<maxjezy> The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel. So all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and registers on the video card happen in the kernel rather than in the X driver when the X server starts.. This makes it possible to have high resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately,
<maxjezy> on some cards this doesnt work properly and you end up with a black screen. Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded.
<bakteria> bingo
<bakteria> mitt kort är dock bara några dagar gammalt och kommer bli rätt poppis bland htpc's då jag kan tänka mig att det är något som kommer lösas snabbt
<maxjezy> bakteria, joo. den energiförbrukningen får andra kort att blekna
<bakteria> haha minst sagt
<bakteria> min tv drar mer ström än min burk
<einand> bakteria: dålig tv då, eller bra burk?
<bakteria> dålig tv bra burk :D
<bakteria> snart 7 år gammal 52 tummare
<maxjezy> vad har du för nätagg?
<einand> min "projektor" drar 300 watt
<bakteria> kör ett cx 430 tror jag från corsair
<maxjezy> jag ska nog beställa ett 750 kort jag med
<maxjezy> om inte det visar sig att det är min tv som är fel inställd och jag har konstiga pixlar pga detta via HDMI
<bakteria> jag köpte mitt i förhoppningen om att köra steamos parallelt med xbmc
<bakteria> men mitt asus xonar d2x ljudkort vill inte fungera under steamos :(
<bakteria> annars funka allt perfekt
<maxjezy> nice med steam os
<einand> steam xmbc hade vart najs, så man slapp byta
<bakteria> jepp. Ska försöka att få det att fungera utan att installera gdm och bara köra en separat session
<bakteria> men går inte så bra hittils
<maxjezy> jahapp, va ska ni rösta på i år då?
<maxjezy> i valet i höst that is.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att rösta på SD eller PP
<maxjezy> nä, skoja bara.
<maxjezy> SD ELLER PP blir det inte.
<maxjezy> V eventuellt.
<maxjezy> kanske S
<maxjezy> eller M
<maxjezy> CUF har ju den där snyggingen, kan man ens rösta på CUF?
<Meerkat> PP tills FRA försvinner
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-16
<ePax> Någon som vet var man kan få tag på USB till SCSI 68-pin adapter eller whavever to SCSI-68 pin (IDE/SATA) adaptern i sverige typ?
<ePax> Har en SCSI disk och jag behöver rädda data som finns på den.
<cHarNe2> ePax: inte lättare att stoppa in den och boots från usb eller liknande?
<ePax> cHarNe2, CPU fläkten är trasig så servern startar inte ens.
<cHarNe2> aj då
<ePax> Mmm :D
<ttdt> hallo
<ttdt> nån inne
<ttdt> har en hp  laptop får linux boota upp  men sen blir skärmen bara svart inget mer händer
<ttdt> nån  som har nån ide
<tomodachi> ttdt: blinkar caps lock knappen när du trycker på caps-lock?
<tomodachi> ttdt: ser du ngn info innan x startas?
<ttdt> den starta uppp
<ttdt> den vanliga prompen kommer upp
<ttdt> hur man vill boota upp de
<tomodachi> ttdt: svarar den på ping över nätverket?
<tomodachi> då kan du felsöka remote över ssh tänker jag , (om den inte hänger sig utan har grafik problem)
<ttdt> ok
<ttdt> ska se
<ttdt> testat en del andraos
<ttdt> vet att hp kan vara ett hellvette i vissa fall
<Prezident> ttdt: boota upp, du kommer till login men efteråt blir det svart?
<Prezident> Lyckas att få linux att boota upp jag förmodar att du kommer rätt långt?
<ttdt> precis bli svart
<Prezident> har du dual monitor?
<tomodachi> ttdt:  har laptopen dubbla grafikkort?
<ttdt> nej
<Prezident> Nej på vilken fråga?
<ttdt> ej dubbla gfjkort
<Prezident> Ok, men du kör via vga eller hdmi output?
<ttdt> kör ej med skärm
<ttdt> kan ej göra de atm
<Prezident> Fortfarande oklart för mig exakt vad som sker.
<Prezident> Ser du loggan during the boot så att säga?
<Prezident> Om så är fallet kan vi börja med det enklaste grejjerna till att gå in i kernel hacking..
<Prezident> Du har en FN knapp på ditt tangebord, klicka på den tillsammans som du klickar på en F* knapp med en monitor på
<ttdt> ok
<ttdt> ser propmen sen händer inget mer
<ttdt> pclinux os starta ej upp
<Prezident> Va?
<ttdt> linux mint kommer jag baratill linu mint start sen skärm död
<Prezident> Okej, när skärmen blir död så testar du det jag skrev.
<Prezident> Rätt vanligt att den är default off på HP
<ttdt> ok
<ttdt> ska testa
<ttdt> med lubuntu
<Prezident> Hur många os har du egentligen?
<ttdt> testade lite olikx
<ttdt> pc linux
<ttdt> mint
<ttdt> nu lubuntu
<Prezident> Ok, aldrig provat några av dessa.
<Prezident> Men samma procedur i princip.
<ttdt> vad är de fn ocg f gör
<Prezident> Den aktiverar din laptop skärm om du klickar på rätt skärm om den är default off.
<ttdt> fan nu bootaden
<Prezident> Vad bra.
<Prezident> SÃ¥ fungerar det nu?
<tomodachi> success.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Peyam här
<Laban> Någon här som satt upp IPSec/L2TP server i Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-17
<Barre> ls -l
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-18
<larsfredrik> hello, gjorde precis bort mig i ubuntu kanalen
<larsfredrik> skrev en novell på svenska där typ.
<Ulfalizer> jo, var lite lustigt :D
<larsfredrik> piiiinsaaamt.
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Skriv den här. Det skrivs så lite :P
<maxjezy> :)
<Ulfalizer> tänkte mig någon äldre man som fått en ubuntu-platta och klickat på någon supportknapp på hemsidan :P
<maxjezy> haha, lolz
<maxjezy> nä, den har windows 8.1
<Ulfalizer> "hej nördar! jag behöver er"
<maxjezy> jag blev bara osäker på vilken typ av supportärende jag har.
<maxjezy> asus hemsida jag sitter och supportar med.
<maxjezy> ska klaga på usb mini kontakten som lossnat inifrån
<maxjezy> typ, släppt från moderbordet.
 * Ulfalizer vet inte :(
<maxjezy> nörds indiiid.
<maxjezy> Linda^: yo makaronie.
<maxjezy> whappiz?
<Ulfalizer> borde vara tillverkaren iaf. ubuntu är bara operativsystemet.
<Linda^> maxjezy: nyvaken och fuckad dygn som vanligt. Durå?
<maxjezy> jo, ubuntu är ingenting jag befattar mig med i dagsläget
<maxjezy> mer windowskillen.
<maxjezy> med skillen!
<maxjezy> detta är ju så icke OS relaterat det kan bli dock.
<maxjezy> men, var annars ska man fråga mitt i natten?!
<Ulfalizer> mjå, därför jag gissade lite och tänkte att det var en ubuntu-platta eller nåt :P
<maxjezy> Linda^: , de pratade om oss på nyheterna i morse!
<Ulfalizer> men den här kanalen kanske är allmänt off-topic
<maxjezy> vi som är vakna på natten är intelligentare
<maxjezy> Ulfalizer: iaf mitt i natten.
<Ulfalizer> kvällen är ung~
<Linda^> maxjezy: vilka oss?
<Ulfalizer> funderar på mat
<maxjezy> Linda^: nattuglorna.
<maxjezy> de som lever på natten
<maxjezy> dricker blod och aldrig borstar tänderna
<maxjezy> vi.
<maxjezy> jag sitter och chattar på typ 120 " projektor
<maxjezy> eller, ligger i sängen
<maxjezy> lirade lite poker
<maxjezy> gick bra
<maxjezy> men sen dåligt.
<maxjezy> Ulfalizer: vad gör du?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Jaha :o fast jag vill ju leva på dagen.
<maxjezy> jo, men det har ingenting med vilja att göra.
<maxjezy> tror du vi har fri vilja?
<maxjezy> allt står skrivet baklänges i vår dna kod
<maxjezy> tyvärr.
<maxjezy> jag har verkligen försökt att vända på dygnet men det går inte.
<maxjezy> 20 år av fight mot standardmodellen
<maxjezy> samhället särbehandlar nattuglorna
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Får jag ett dagtidsjobb så kommer jag lyckas haha
<maxjezy> jo, jag lyckas ju jag med
<maxjezy> men bara på kanske 80 %
<maxjezy> medans, om samhället även var nattanpassat, hade jag varit 100 %
<Linda^> ska skriva på kontrakt för lägenhet kl 8.. kl 15 är det månadsmöte på jobbet.
<maxjezy> skriva på kontrakt kan man ju göra i sömnen typ
<maxjezy> behöver inte mer än 50 % för det.
<maxjezy> såvida man inte måste gå genom farlig terräng eller så för att nå kontraktet.
<Linda^> maxjezy: Men jag behöver få om att låta mig få flytta in lite senare än det är tänkt :P
<maxjezy> utan kostnad?
<Linda^> va?
<maxjezy> paxa bänken medans du springer in på macken och köper korv?
<maxjezy> nä nu är det nätpokerturnering på g
<Linda^> happ
<Prezident> Där förlorar han de pengarna.
<maxjezy> spelar givetvis inte om pengar
<maxjezy> eller, det är gratis turnering med vinstchans på en gratis inträde på turnering
<maxjezy> som sen kan ge mig 2000 dollar
<maxjezy> om jag vinner den
<maxjezy> så, från noll till 2000 dollar om jag spelar bra
<maxjezy> utan någon insats alls
<maxjezy> sunt spelande mao!
<maxjezy> det går bra
<Linda^> freerolls
<maxjezy> jag ligger i medelvärdet nu, plats 2000 av 4000.
<Linda^> sysslade jag med ett tag
<maxjezy> har du vunnit något?
<maxjezy> jag har vunnit lite pengar iaf :)
<Linda^> maxjezy: kom tvåa på en turnering en gång.. vann pengar. Men dom slösade jag sen bort lol
<maxjezy> på spel?
<Linda^> ja
<maxjezy> usch.
<Linda^> haha
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> spelar aldrig med pengar
<Linda^> jag satte aldrig in egna pengar
<Linda^> bara freerollsvinster
<maxjezy> jo, men. det är lite samma sak.
<maxjezy> bara att du inte tog ut dem
<maxjezy> om du tar ut och sätter in så blir det egna pengar
<Linda^> maxjezy: Men orkade väl inte hålla på med om det skulle skattas för osv-
<einand> Enda spel jag spelar är roulett
<einand> omöjligt att förlora på, förstår inte varör casino har det
<Linda^> Hur är det omöjligt att förlora på?
<Prezident> Skitsnack einand.
<sysop-rick> Tjena, detta må vara lite diffus fråga men hur kan jag smidigast konfigurera i gnomes pptp vpn klient (network-manager-pptp-gnome) att all traffik ska routas igenom där så fort jag är ansluten mot min PPTP vpn server?
<ePax> 0_o
<Laban> sysop-rick: Kommer inte ihåg om det i Gnome eller vart jag sett det, men det har funnits en bock för att sätta anslutningen som default... Kan ha varit i Unity eller Windows. Var ett tag sedan jag körde PPTP.
 * Laban försöker sätta upp IPSec
<tomodachi> Laban: usch för ipsec
<tomodachi> tyckde det va så struligt så gick över till openvpn (ssl vpn istället)
<tomodachi> ive never gone back since
<Bandol> o/
<Bandol> om man sitter i terminalen och Jonas@Dator1:~$ är borta hur får man tillbaka det då så man kan skriva kommandon?
<Bandol> aka resetta terminalen eller cleara eller vad det nu heter
<madbear_> skriv reset
<MarkusDBX> Någon som kör 10gbe eller mer hemma? Tips på billiga och bra kort, samt om ska köra fiber eller utp mottages tacksamt. Vill ha mer fart mellan mina maskiner.
<Bandol> någon annan som upplever att man scrollar långsamt i chrome i 14.10?
<tomodachi> Bandol: nope ,   är det efter lång uptime ? tänker om din x server / gfx driver läcker minne
<Bandol> nah inte lång uptime
<Bandol> ngra timmar
<sysop-rick> Beträffande Point to point Tunnelin protocol VPN, enl riktlinjer här > http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<sysop-rick> är det enda sättet att routa all traffik igenom tunneln att manuellt knacka in oute traffic via ppp0
<sysop-rick> To route traffic via PPP0 interface add following route command to /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/route-traffic
<sysop-rick> # vi /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/route-traffic
<sysop-rick> Append following sample code (modify NET an IFACE as per your requirments):
<sysop-rick> #!/bin/bash
<sysop-rick> NET="10.0.0.0/8" # set me
<sysop-rick> IFACE="ppp0" # set me
<sysop-rick> #IFACE=$1
<sysop-rick> eller kan jag på något automagiskt sätt i network-manager-pptp konfigurera detta?
<tomodachi> Bandol: vad har du för gfx kort?
<Bandol> tomodachi: GeForce GTX 760
<Dynamit> satans jäkla mupp maskin
<MarkusDBX> mupp?
<Dynamit> ja något har hänt så den kan inte skicka mail längre säkert jag som gjort något med postfix fast allting verkar vara som det varit ifrån början
<Dynamit> och det sjuka är att förut kom mailen åtminstone tillbaka när jag skickade de till mail-addresser som jag vet ska finnas på maskinen
<Dynamit> men nu kommer de inte ens tillbaka och de verkar aldrig komma fram till mottagaren heller
<Dynamit> Jag som gjort någonting och jag återställt allting jag kan komma på som kan ens ställa till det men uppenbart är det något som fortfarande inte är som det ska
<Dynamit> just nu verkar det som den kastar ut till och med mxtoolbox just nu LoL
<Dynamit> så där nu skickar den igen åtminstone att användaren inte finns i alias table
<Dynamit> i virtual-alias 
<Dynamit> yay kan äntligen ta emot post igen också
<Dynamit> nu måste jag bara komma på hur tusan jag får tls eller startls vilja på smtp också så är allting bra
<andol> smtp_tls_security_level = may
<Dynamit> baa alltså fått det vilja verkar det som förutom att hur jag än gör
<Dynamit> så säger den fel lösenord hela tiden vid anslutning till smtp
<Dynamit> ändå vet jag det är rätt och anv är baserad användarnamn.domän
<Dynamit> komiskt att den gnäller med starttls standardport att det inte annonseras fast jag när jag skriver ehlo domännamn att jag får fram svaret starttls
<Dynamit> prövar jag med tls standard port då gnäller den om lösenordet
<Dynamit> wtf
<Dynamit> LoL i plantext funkar deet nu, men anv. lösenord är fasiken inte plantext ändå
<Dynamit> men innehållet i mailet kan jag läsa hur enkelt som helst
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> Dynamit?
<Whiskey> FFS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Whiskey> Dynamit !!!!!!!!
<Whiskey> FFS:DDDDD
<Whiskey> Dynamit !!!!!!
<Whiskey> FSSS !!!!!! Dynamit!!!!!!
<Whiskey> sover säkert :/
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-19
<Laban> Dynamit: Vad leker du med för mail-bôs? Fixade till Postfix/Dovecot med TLS för någon vecka sedan själv.
<larsemil> hej alla glada
<Laban> hej larsemil
<larsemil> alltså phpstorm. bästa IDE jag provat någon gång
<larsemil> till och med värt licenspengarna
<ePax> Hej
<Laban> Skoj
<Laban> Kör UltraEdit till så mycket jag kan. Också värt pengarna.
<tomodachi> kör vim
<tomodachi> lär mig ngt nytt all the time
<Laban> i terminal ja.
<tomodachi> gillar terminal kan man lätt screen tabba ut i ett shell för o fixa ngt
<tomodachi> annars föredrar jag nog inteliJ
<tomodachi> om man ska ha en fullsize IDE
<tomodachi> med vim pluginen såklart :)
<ePax> larsemil, Det här ser ut som Visualstudio för Wintendo :) Fast skönt att något sådant finns för linux med :D
<larsemil> tomodachi: jag har också kört vim, men phpstorm har så mycket mer som en riktig ide har
<tomodachi> inteliJ är gratis om man kör community edition  , kan inte jämföra med php storm faktiskt eftersom jag inte kör php , men OM jag börjar ska jag kolla in det
<larsemil> nu lunch!
<ePax> larsemil, Jag testar bara phpstorm men har ett litet problem. Har du fått PHP interpreter att fungera med remote host över ssh?
<larsemil> oj, jag kör aldrig remote host.
<larsemil> det låter farligt. :)
<ePax> Det är bara en lokal server som jag har.
<andol> Kryllar verkligen utav märkliga emacs-stavningar idag.
<Laban> Jävlar vad tråkigt att telefonen tappade anslutningen... mitt i ett samtal med en påstridig säljare. Otur...
<andol> Laban: Har vi tur så ringer säljaren upp igen, så får vi en chans och se ifall buggen/featuren är reproducerbar? :-)
<Laban> Han ringde igen... fan
<Laban> Skönt ibland att bara dra till med "nej, allt är centralt upphandlat i USA, vi har inget att säga till om."
<Laban> Vilket stämmer till stor del.
<Laban> Inte så att vi frivilligt pyntar 12k SEK /mån för 12Mbit lina..
<tomodachi> impressive speeds
<tomodachi> tror vi har 100mb (tele2) företagslina för 5k i månaden
<andol> Sen har man väl åtminstone i någon teoretisk verklighet snäppet bättre tillförlitlighet på en företagslina, eller i alla fall att det är något högre prio att laga vid tras.
<tomodachi> andol: ja de planerar inte in arbete som orsakar driftstörningar på arbetstid 06-18.00
<tomodachi> vilket troligtvis är motsatsen för privata abbonemang
<maxjezy> einand: håller du på med nyhetsgrejen fortfarande
<Prezident> Vadå för nyhets grej?
<Laban> TV-kanal
<Prezident> Coolt1
<Prezident> Coolt!
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-20
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> Försöker sända epost från terminalen med sendmail TLS men lyckas inte med det. Kan sendmail överhuvudtaget skicka mail med TLS kryptering?
<andol> Jo, sendmail ser ut att kunna prata STARTTLS
<andol> http://www.sendmail.com/sm/open_source/docs/m4/starttls.html
<andol> Sen föredrar jag ju postfix framför sendmail vilken dag som helst.
<Laban> Existerar det folk som föredrar sendmail?
<andol> Laban: Har för mig att min första chef föredrog sendmail, då han han uppskattade dess flexibilitet.
<andol> Samma person som skriver sina cgi-skript i C.
<einand> Laban: sendmail är b äst
<Laban> Säkert skitflexibelt, men dess konfig är ju helt obegriplig.
<heise2k> cgi-skript i C är bäst, skitsnabbt
<Laban> Ska väl tilläggas att jag inte är skitförtjust i någon MTA alls, men haft mest glädje av Postfix.
<Laban> Avverkat sendmail, exim och qmail innan. Sen ena konstigare än den andra...
<einand> Nu är mitt projekt officiellt, även om det fortfarande är i tidig uppstartsfas. Men kommer tillräckligt lång för att tro på det själv tilll 100%
<einand> http://nyhets.tv
<andol> einand: Bara så att jag inte missat något, pdf:en är det enda innehållet so far?
<andol> einand: Förresten, varför enbart tillgängligt över IPv4? Givet rätt zoner (alla nya?) så stödjer väl DigitalOcean IPv6 rakt av?
<einand> andol: stämmer
<einand> andol: bara ipv4 för jag har inte satt mig in i dns och brandvägg för ipv6 ännu
<andol> Givet en VPS så funkar det i princip likandant för IPv6 som för IPv4. Byggar man sitt eget fysiska nätverk blir det förstås lite större skillnad.
<einand> japp
<einand> har bara inte orkat
<einand> vet inte ens vart man ser sin ipv6 ip
<einand> eller ips
<einand> får ingen med dhcp, och står ingen på admin sida
<andol> einand: För min DO-droplet behövdes det explicit slås på i kontrollpanalen, och sen manuellt confas upp.
<einand> oj vad mycket nytt, DO har dns admin numera också
<HeMan> andol: på tal om DNS, jag funderar på att köra dynamisk dns för mina hemma-maskiner och göra ipv6-adresserna publika i en subdomän
<HeMan> andol: för ipv6 vill säga
<andol> HeMan: Vilken annars sorts ip finns det? :)
<HeMan> andol: legacy används tydligen fortfarande
<HeMan> andol: jag tänkte gå på bind-spåret
<HeMan> andol: och skippa ldap-databas helt
<HeMan> andol: täntke vara lite wild'n'crazy och köra dhcpv6 även för servrar
<HeMan> andol: dvs inget hårdkodat på servern
<HeMan> andol: ev hårdkodat på dhcpv6-servern
<andol> HeMan: Oavsett de specifika detaljerna så är jag helt för wild-n-crazy!
<andol> HeMan: Själv tänkte jag spendera några timmar nu till helgen med att snygga upp SPs DNS ytterligare, förbereda lite ytterligare dokumentation och rutiner, så att vi äntligen kan börja lira DNSSEC på allvar.
<andol> HeMan: Kan ju inte hamna på efterkälken jämfört med PK :)
<maxjezy> einand: hoppas nyhets.tv går fint :)
<einand> maxjezy: spelar ingen roll, är för min egna tillfredställelse ändå
<maxjezy> einand: :)
<HeMan> andol: sunt!
<einand> efter haft ett pulsband i en vecka nu, så tog jag av mig den för laddning, känns konstigt att inte ha på mig den nu
<HeMan> einand: över bröstkorgen?
<einand> HeMan: runt armleden
<einand> går att läsa pulsen med ir, och färgförändringar i huden
<HeMan> cool!
<HeMan> jag gillar sensorer!
<einand> Japp
<einand> kan se min puls varje minut dygnet runt
<einand> förutom de 30 minuter i veckan som jag laddar den
<HeMan> einand: du behöver ett till band!
<einand> HeMan: induktionsladdning, bara lägga armen på en platta ;)
<HeMan> yeah!
<einand> så fungerar det dock inte nu
<einand> utan kopplar in de på usb porten
<einand> på tal om det, hoppas forskning kommer fram till att det är ofarligt med induktion, hade vart rejält smidigt med inbyggd induktion i bord m.m. som bara laddar laptop och mobil utan att man aktiv måste tänka på det
<HeMan> jag brukar köra med vanligt (kapacitivt?) när jag tränar
<einand> mäter svetten?
<HeMan> vet inte
<einand> vad skall du ha kapacitiv till?
<HeMan> men den måste vara fuktig när man tar på den
<einand> för pulsen?
<HeMan> jo
<einand> ingen aning om hur det fungerar
<einand> HeMan: en tränad person, kan se pulsen i hudförändringar i ansiktet
<einand> så "tankeläsare" gör
<HeMan> jo
<einand> på samma sätt fungerar mitt pulsband, den lyser upp med ir, och ser färgförädningar
<einand> fast vet inte om ir är rätt grej, tror dom ljuger, för den blinkar grönt
<HeMan> ig?
<HeMan> infragreen? :-P
<einand> jo, fundera på det finns, fast då är frågan varför jag ser den
<einand> är inte infra ljust definitoine på att det ligger utanför vårat synfält?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> och ultra är också utanför men åt andra hållet
<einand> nfragreen
<einand> INFRAGREEN är ett projekt inom Interreg Sverige-Norge som pågår 2012-2014
<einand> Syftet med INFRAGREEN är att bidra till att bygga världens främsta el- och gasfordonsregion.
<einand> så nu vet vi det, infagreen finns, men inte så som jag trodde ;)
<HeMan> :9
<HeMan> *:)
<einand> HeMan: sedan mäter den trappsteg, vanliga steg
<einand> km man går
<einand> hur fort man går
<HeMan> min stegräknare gör det
<HeMan> men den mätar inte puls dock
<einand> HeMan: min chef håller på och startar ett nytt företag innom hälsobranchen. Så alla anställda har fått olika band att testa
<HeMan> einand: kul!
<einand> jo
<einand> namnet är dock roligt. "FitBit" ;)
<HeMan> umm
<HeMan> det finns redan
<maxjezy> såg en fitbit till salu på tradera tror jag det var.
<HeMan> jag har en fitbit
<einand> Jag har fitbit HR nått
<HeMan> https://www.fitbit.com/uk/one
<HeMan> är den jag har
<einand> frugan har samma, fast utan puls
<einand> flex heter hennes
<HeMan> ah, din chef har köpt in fitbit-prylar?
<maxjezy> man vill väl ha galaxy gear
<HeMan> trodde han startade företag som skulle heta fitbit...
<einand> HeMan: nä, från olika tillverkare
<einand> aha
<einand> nä, företaget heter något annat, som jag glömt
<HeMan> hade tänkt köpa en misfit shine till frugan
<HeMan> men så skaffade hon en Galaxy S5 som redan har stegräknare
<einand> fick flex med mobiltelefonen när jag köpte den
<einand> jo, har stegräknare i mobilen också
<einand> mobilen, i mitt fall iphone är mera exakt än den på armen
<HeMan> meh, får inte bort usbporten från min usbhub
<maxjezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010803597/gear-s?ssel=true&utm_campaign=prisjakt&utm_source=prisjakt.nu&utm_medium=pricecompare&utm_content=5637151826
<einand> skulle vilja ha en tempraturmätare också
<HeMan> ska casemoda en tp-link mr3020 och stoppa in en usb-hub
<einand> skulle vilja logga kropstempraturen
<HeMan> men måste få loss en till usbport innan jag får in den i lådan
<einand> HeMan: fysiskt ta loss en port?
<HeMan> einand: jo
<HeMan> avlödningsfläta och tennsug
<gkeen_> The Proxmox team has announced the availability of Proxmox 3.4 "Virtual Environment". The new release features out of the box ZFS storage support along with hotplug and NUMA (non-uniform memory access) support.
<gkeen_> den ni :)
<hplc> när jag försöker göra en installation klagas det på libpcap (ERROR!  Libpcap library version >= 1.0.0  not found.), jag läser kravet som "version, större än, eller lika-med version 1.0". Installerar libpcap 1.6.2 men får fortfarande samma svar, att libpcap inte finns, hur gör man om installationen av libpcap inte "registreras"?, (libpcap åkte in som source, inte nåt paket)
<hplc> har en olustig känsla av att det handlar om att skapa soft links, men kan inget om det
<Philip5> hplc, men har du installerat dev-paketen för libpcap då?
<Philip5> det är inte bara så att du installerat själva paketet för användare
<hplc> ..........ajdå
<hplc> där sa du nåt
<Philip5> annars är det svårt för bygget att använda det
<einand> månades glädje, måste säga jag älskar mosh
<HeMan> gkeen_: vad har dom gjort med NUMAt?
<gkeen_> HeMan: var väl mer zfs som va intressant så man slipper installera de varenda eviga gång
<HeMan> gkeen_: ah!
<HeMan> gkeen_: annars tycker jag att jag jämt hamnar i minnesbandbredssfunderingar
<einand> Vad tror du om denna idén sätter en bluetooth sändare i halsbandet på katten i stället för idén med RFID som öppnar dörren. Sedan så har man en induktionsladdare under deras favorit sovplats ;)
<K350> inga bootstraps för synology ds213j DSM 5? Hur installerar jag då ipkg?
<hplc> liknande problem igen, försöker starta snort med "snort -V" och får då, "snort: error while loading shared libraries: libdnet.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<hplc> och den här gången verkar det inte finnas nån dev-version vad jag kan se
<hplc> namnet på den jag använde är "libdnet-1.12"
<hplc> kubuntu 14.04 i386
<Amoz> hplc, If you're looking for libdnet, the "dumb" networking library from libdnet.sf.net by
<Amoz>  Dug Song then you should install libdumbnet instead. Sorry for any confusion caused!
<Amoz> hahaha
<Amoz> libdumbnet
<Amoz> snällt
<Amoz> om det nu är det du letar efter
<hplc> jag är förvirrad, sa jag nåt dumt?
<Amoz> hplc, nej det står i paketbeskrivningen för libdnet
<Amoz> där det lib du söker efter kallas "libdumbnet" i ubuntus repon
<hplc> jaha
<Amoz> tl;dr, installera detta: libdumb1-dev
<Amoz> å testa igen
<Amoz> no wait
<Amoz> fe
<Amoz> fel*
<Amoz> libdumbnet-dev
<Amoz> den
<Amoz>  A dumb, portable networking library -- devel
<Amoz> det andra hade med musik å göra :S
<hplc> ok
<hplc> thx :)
<Amoz> hplc, works?
<hplc> nepp, samma svar
<hplc> testade sudo ldconfig, ingen skillnad
<Amoz> hplc, hmm vad exakt är det du försöker kompilera ?
<hplc> finns nåt som heter "Uselib" tänkte man kanske kunde ladda in det manuellt, men uselib verkar inte vara ett kommando
<hplc> snort
<hplc> eller allt gick felfritt fram tills jag skulle teststarta snort
<hplc> och testa med snort -V
<einand> hplc: snorta är inte bra, då tappar man helt verklighets förankring
<Amoz> hplc, så du installerade med pakethanteraren ?
<hplc> ne source
<Amoz> hplc, nån särskilt anledning?
<Amoz> särskild*
<hplc> följer en guide till punkt och pricka?
<hplc> skriven 2015
<Amoz> hplc, länk?
<hplc> https://s3.amazonaws.com/snort-org-site/production/document_files/files/000/000/065/original/Snort_2.9.7.x_on_Ubuntu_12_and_14.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIXACIED2SPMSC7GA&Expires=1424451085&Signature=yW%2FIKPU9nSQ%2BM%2BdplfdEwchYfjY%3D
<einand> 2015, så den skrevs för två år sedan
<hplc> ?
<hplc> det är väl februari 2015 nu?
<einand> just det, sorry glömde det.
<einand> åkte ju tillbaka 2 år
<einand> glöm vad jag sa
<einand> är bara förvirrad
<Amoz> hplc, jag hade personligen testat att dra hem repo-versionen av snort först, om det inte finns särskilda skäl till att köra allt egetkompilerat
<hplc> jo jag började så, men guiden verkar inte kompatibel med repo-snort, med det som kommer senare i guiden, barnyard2 BASE o.s.v
<Amoz> hplc, misstänkte det
<Amoz> barnyard och pulledpork verkar ju mer som mindre verktyg/skript som inte borde kräva en src-install av Snort imo, men det är säkert som du säger här tyvärr.
<hplc> nåja det var bara en kul grej, testa&se, går det, så går det :)
<Amoz> hplc, men du har alltså installerat alla prereqs som de listar i början?
<Amoz> under kap7
<hplc> hmm det skadar nog inte att börja om antar jag, jag är lite "ivrig" i och med min ADHD
<Amoz> hplc, att rensa och börja om från början kan hjälpa i vissa fall.
<Amoz> alternativt försöker du leta upp var det går snett och varför den inte hittar libdumbnet-dev
<hplc> jo, jag har problem med felsökning rent generellt, ADHD och aspberger...............fin kombination : /
<hplc> kan man spåra när det sker "lib calls "?
<Amoz> lib calls?
<hplc> får dyka in i den
<Amoz> om du har en binär kan du ju se vilka shared libs den försöker n
<Amoz> nå*
<Amoz> ldd ./program
<Amoz> då ser du vilka libs som kan hittas och inte
<hplc> ska prova
<hplc> ja kommandot ldd ska jag definitivt lagra i långtidsminnet, den var inte dum
<Amoz> många kommandon man glömmer, tyvärr =/
<hplc> exakt!
<hplc> så många gånger man suttit här "hur var det nu?..........öööh....hum?"
<hplc> apropos får komma till räddning
<einand> så
<einand> design
<einand> tror jag hittat något intressant
<hplc> ungefär samma line som i alien när dom hittar äggen, i nästa sekund har en kille en rymdstruts i halsen
<hplc> ryser av den frasen
<Barre> god afton
<Amoz> hplc, hur gick du från ubuntu till rymdstrutsar i två meningar?
<Amoz> Barre, godafton milady
<hplc> jag avskyr frasen "tror jag hittat något intressant"
<hplc> i nästa sekund har dom släppt ut demoner eller rymdmonster
<hplc> än värre är det om personen är högt utbildad
<hplc> ...........och bryter på tyska
<hplc> man bara VET............att nu gåre åt H-E.........jaha
<hplc> personer som säger den frasen borde inte få vara arkeologer eller veteskapsmän, dom borde tvingas syssla med att samla frimärken
<hplc> kan insmod hjälpa ladda libs?
<einand> någon här på windows eller linux som kan gå in på en sida och skicka mig ett skärmskott
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-21
<hplc> om jag gör nåt i "sudo su" mode, dvs root, fungerar inte min tab-komplettering, hur får man det?, eller är det bara så att root har ett annat shell än user, by default?
<Dynamit> Satans drupal skit inte vilja som jag vill
<Prezident> Var mer specifik så skall 63 personer försöka hjälpa dig.
<einand> Prezident: så du tror 63 personer här inne kan drupal?
<Prezident> Jag tror inte.
<Prezident> Jag anar.
<Prezident> Stor skillnad.
<Prezident> Ställs frågan så får vi väl se om några kan hjälpa till i alla fall.
<Prezident> "fan jag har problem med parted"
<Prezident> Sådanna saker får man inte hjälp med..
<Prezident> Lite som att komma till verkstan och säga, jag har problem med bilen.
<Prezident> aha?
<Prezident> :)
<Prezident> Men däremot säger man "Hej verkstan, jag har problem med att det låter lite granna från högra hjulet" mja då ändrar det saker och ting.
<Prezident> :)
<einand> absolut
<Dynamit> var mest avreagering
<Dynamit> får inte http://pastebin.com/XnfWTaWN vilja som den ska
<Dynamit> koden resulterar i t.ex. http://soundhailer.com/user/login?destination=node/25/20 men skiten blir ändå inte destenationen när man loggar in
<einand> jag är bajsenödig
<Dynamit> skit då einand
<einand> Dynamit: inte riktigt så lätt
<einand> gör jag det, så kommer soffan lukta illa
<Dynamit> gå på toan först då
<einand> jo, men orka resa sig
<Dynamit> Jag blir fan rabiat varför dunkar inte länken för som genereras vad jag har läst så ska det funka
<Dynamit> skumt kollade nu i login formuläret och då stog det inte destenationen
<Dynamit> så antagligen försvinner det på vägen
<Dynamit> med lite tur så har jag hittat vart det försvann på vägen
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-22
<Dynamit> LoL koden fanns ju nästan klar framför ögorna på mig rean i deras anpassade modul
<Dynamit> men sista biten får jag ta efter jag sovit
<kes0> Någon som köpt telefon i tyskland? Nån skillnad på dom?
<itmannen> Ubuntu 14.10 funkar dåligt för min del.
<itmannen> Hur är det med er andra?
<itmannen> Mao så har jag gått tillbaka till 14.04.1
<lord4163> itmannen: .2 har släppts
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Jag glömde. Tack för tipset lord4163
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<itmannen> Goddag
<screedo> Någon som vet en bra bok som tar upp nätverk, vlans osv?
<screedo> för en nybörjare.
<Laban> Nope
<Bandol> någon som köp heroes 3 i ubuntu?
<Bandol> hmm har gjort en .sh file exicuteable men den öpnas fortfarande i gedit, någon som vet varför?
<gusnan> Bandol: Du kör den i din filväljare? Se http://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<Bandol> det löste sig
<Bandol> sjukt skumt
<Bandol> var inne och gjorde den körbar genom egenskaper då funka det ej
<Bandol> men genom terminalen löste det sig
<Laban> Bandol: Har nog provat det för längesedan, men inte nya H3:HD
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag köpte min router som stöder vpn. men jag vet inte exakt vad jag kan göra med en router som har vpn
<peyam> är det typ som ssh? vad kan jag göra med ssh på en router typ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-22
<Guest45845> hej alla ubuntu kunniga ja har stött på ett smärre problem :) om man säger så. det lyder så här, ja tängte mig inte för utan ändrade rättigheterna på /usr mappen och allt där i. så nu mera får ja "sudo: must be setuid root" när ja ska göra något och ja har bara ssh tillgång och tyvärr inget root lösenord altså root logins via ssh. de ja har googlat fram är att ja måste
<Guest45845> logga in via shell altså fysiskt på serven för att kunna ändra detta via commando tolken. stämmer detta eller finns de något sätt ja kan fixa de via mitt ssh logins? ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 155008 mar 12  2015 /usr/bin/sudo . och det är ubuntu server 14.04 detta. tackar för alla tipps man kan få MVH
<Barre> Det blir nog väldigt svårt
<Guest45845> okej
<Guest45845> så ja måste altså gå in fyskiskt då
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-23
<larsemil> Guest45845: du får nog boota grub med single för att försöka få till det. har du inget rootlösen så är nog det enda sättet.
<Barre> det skulle iofs gå att använda dd eller en hexeditor för att direkt hacka på devicen också, men då krävs ändå fysisk närvaro
<larsemil> ja. det går också att med en magnet försöka ändra enskilda ettor och nollor. men det är svårt. ;)
<Barre> =)
<Barre> larsemil: hahah... hittade faktiskt en text om detta =) http://serverfault.com/questions/545263/how-to-fix-sudoers-file-on-virtual-machine-without-root-and-reboot?answertab=votes#tab-top
<larsemil> :D
<ibm> hur kan man registrera sig här på freenode?
<ibm>  vad skriver man förnåt?
<andol>  /msg nickserv help
<Guest45845> tackar för alla svar ska testa lite
<Guest45845> HJÄLP :)
<Guest45845> efter massa testar så värka de inte bli så bra än
<Guest45845> innan hade ja ju detta "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Guest45845> sen har ja testat allt detta nedanför utan ok resultat
<Guest45845> utan då har ja fått detta,
<Guest45845> "sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner
<Guest45845> efter massa testar så värka de inte bli så bra än
<Guest45845> innan hade ja ju detta "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Guest45845> sen har ja testat allt detta nedanför utan ok resultat
<Guest45845> utan då har ja fått detta,
<Guest45845> "sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner
<Guest45845> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins"
<Guest45845> istället samma kommando "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest45845> och ja har kört från "recovery  "root shell prompt"
<Guest45845> vore tacksam om någon kanse vet hur ja kan göra och vilka kommandon skriv gärna pm eller
<Guest45845> här i chatten och de ja råkade göra va ju att ja satte chown -R på /usr och chmod -R 777 /usr
<Guest45845> å ja kommer aldrig göra om detta :) tackar på för hand
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest45845> mount --all
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr
<Guest45845> chmod 4755 /usr
<Guest45845> restart
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest45845> mount --all
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> restart
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#recoverymode
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> MVH
<Guest45845> är 12.04
<Guest45845> hoppas även de kan fixas på 10.04 :)
<Guest45845> Tackar så mycket så länge
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-24
<hume> hej...nån vaken?
<hume> jag har en trivial fråga: hur kommer jag åt phpmyadmin på min dator? har precis installerat men webläsaren hittar inte den
<Spookan> 100 år sen jag pillade med sånt..
<Spookan> Är det inte http://127.0.0.1:nånport?
<Spookan> Det borde ju stå med i deras Readme?
<hume> nån port som inte är 80?
<Spookan> Testa 8080
<Spookan> Inte 100% säker hehe.
<hume> på min laptop är det bara localhost/phpmyadmin..... men inte på den nya versionen i desktopen
<hume> localhost/phpmyadmin:8080?
<Spookan> Mm testa det.
<hume> funkar inte
<Barre> men, phpmyadmin måste ju konfigureras med någon from av web-server, exempelvis apache2
<Barre> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/phpmyadmin.html
<larsemil> om man har apache installerat och sen installerar phpmyadmin så konfar den automatiskt upp webbservern
<hume> ja, har apache2
<Laban> Är webservern på?
<hume> js
<larsemil> hume: dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin då?
<hume> ja, den är på. jag håller på att installera kloner av joomla-siter, och det funkar...den accessar mysql-databasen också
<hume> nope, hjälper inte, localhost/phpmyadmin ger not found....
<hume> hrm..../etc/apache2/conf-available - där finns ingen phpmyadmin.conf
<hume> och då funkar den
<hume> men vad märkligt att inte deb-conf hanterade det?
<Mathisen> så du fick det att funka nu ?
<hume> yep
<Mathisen> nice nice
<hume> ja
<Spookan> Jag hade slängt ut datorn genom fönstret :P
<hume> när jag ändå är här..... jag har en helt annan sak, med en raspberry pi - det är ju inte ubuntu men nästan...
<Mathisen> använd akkeba kickstart för att cloona joomla siter sen
<Mathisen> går på 2 sec
<hume> Mathisen, yes, det är det jag försöker
<hume> men raspberryn: jag använder en usb-wifi-dongle, men får inte upp hastighet på den - den maxar på 52 MB/s, ska klara mer än 130, den klarar 130 på min laptop
<hume> nån ide om varför den inte blir snabbare på Raspberryn? jag kör Raspian, som är en debian-variant där. får inte nåt vettigt svar på raspberrys forum
<Amoz> hume, hur testar du hastigheten?
<hume> iwconfig
<Amoz> och står maskinerna på samma ställe när du provar?
<hume> yes
<hume> 2 m från wifi-accesspointen
<Amoz> nästa steg hade varit att kika drivrutinerna
<hume> laptopen ger 130 Mb/s med dongeln, raspberryn 52
<Amoz> t.ex. om raspbian inte har non-free från början eller så
<hume> ok
<Amoz> lsusb -vvv
<Amoz> vilken dongle är det?
<hume> hang on, tfn
<BaroMeter> Här var det tyst som i kyrkan på Söndag
<hume> back
<BaroMeter> En som vaknade till liv :-)
<hume> Mathisen, du, jag får ett problem med Kickstart... menyerna på den klonade siten funkar inte
<Mathisen> klaga akeeba på något under installationen ?
<hume> nope
<hume> jag kan accessa framsidan på siten och admin-sidan (tror jag)
<Mathisen> hume, okej då gissar jag på att siten du försöker cloona använde en anna version av php
<Mathisen> en vad din server nu gör
<hume> Mathisen, mycket möjligt...vad gör jag då?
<Mathisen> försöker lista ut vilken den använde och kör med den
<Mathisen> sen updatera servern
<Mathisen> efter siten är online
<hume> kan inte uppdatera servern, det är webhotell
<Mathisen> annars #joomla och få någom som är kung i baren att hjälpa dig
<hume> men hur använder jag en sämre php-version då, på min desktop? nedgraderar?
<hume> Amoz, kvar?
<Amoz> hume, y
<hume> Amoz, vad gör jag med output från lsusb -vvv? hittar inget om modul där...?
<Amoz> det va för att se vilken dongle du har
<hume>  ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<Mathisen> hume, >> sudo apt-get install pastebinnit && sudo lsusb -vvv | pastebinit
<Mathisen> skriv in allt
<Mathisen> ge länk
<Amoz> hume, testa dra in firmware-ralink
<Mathisen> eller utan -vvv
<Mathisen> så kommer hela listan
<hume> Amoz, is already latest version
<Amoz> huh, där ser man
<hume> ja, mojjen ska vara "kompatibel" med r-pi
<hume> säger de
<hume> men nånting verkar ju begränsa hastigheten, om man nu kan lita på iwconfig
<hume> pasted to http://paste.debian.net/402972/
<hume> iwconfig pasted to http://paste.debian.net/402973/
<Amoz> hume, vad får du för hastigheter när du försöker överföra då?
<hume> hur ska jag kolla det?
<Amoz> överför en ISO eller något mellan raspberryn och en kabelansluten maskin typ
<Amoz> via rsync eller scp
<Amoz> skulle tro att 1Mb/s är ett energisparläge där eller något
<Amoz> men hade varit nice och se lsmod ockspå
<hume> http://paste.debian.net/402974/
<hume> fortfarande 1Mb/s fast jag laddar ner bilder från den...alltså, det är en kamera ansluten till R-pi, och ja ghämtar bilderna till min laptop över wifi
<hume> ska käka lite, fundera gärna... det är jätteviktigt för mig att lösa det här, behöver wifi på över 100Mb/s för att det ska vara användbart
<Amoz> hume, men hur för du över bilderna och vad får du för hastigheter ?
<Amoz> för innan skrev du 54MB/s, så det är lite inkonsistenta siffror här
<hume> yes
<hume> det är 1 Mb/s nu enligt iwconfig
<Amoz> bry dig inte om iwconfig
<Amoz> kika vad du faktiskt kan skyffla datamässigt
<hume> http://paste.debian.net/402978/
<hume> hur menar du?
<Amoz> 1) det där värdet mäter bara ena strömmen (upp eller nerström, vilket vet jag inte)
<hume> den skickar konstant bilder som är i storleken 20 MB nu, 100 st
<Amoz> 2) siffran lär vara dynamisk
<Amoz> hume, okej, och vad får du för hastigheter på dem bilderna?
<Amoz> dvs hur många sekunder tar det att föra över dem 20MB:en ?
<hume> 20 sek ungefär
<hume> kommer strax....maten klar
<Amoz> dvs det kan omöjligt vara 1Mbit/s då
<hume> just det, MB och Mb..... men hur kan jag mäta det på ett vettigt sätt då?
<hume> 38 sek nu att dra ner en bild, möjligen nån sekund latency i tagandet, säg 35
<hume> enligt Unifi-controlcenter, där jag kan checka själva APn, så är statistiken TX 65M, RX 65M
<Amoz> och hur överför du bilden?
<hume> eh... hur menar du hur? det är ett program/system, Indi, för astrofoto.. jag fjärrstyr en DSLR från min laptop, via min R-pi, och så skickas bilderna från kameran, med USB till R-pi, och sen via wifi till min laptop
<Amoz> hur får du bilden från R-pi till laptop?
<hume> över wifi
<Amoz> det skrev du ovan ^
<hume> med det här systemet/programmet....indi
<hume> indi/ekos
<Amoz> och dem använder ju något protokoll för detta, jag är intresserad av vilket protokoll, eftersom det påverkar den reella överföringshastigheten ganska mycket.
<hume> aha
<hume> ingen aning
<Amoz> det förklarar dock inte varför du bara får 65M på ena hållet, om samma dongle i laptopen ger dig 130M
<hume> enligt iwconfig alltså, vad det nu är för värde man får där
<Amoz> men det är viktigt att skilja på vilka förhandlade rates som routern/donglen bestämmer sig för och vilka faktiska hastigheter du får ut
<hume> jo, det låter ju riktigt
<Mathisen> vart skulle ni köpa eran vps ?? vem är billig och bra nuförtiden ?
<bittin> jag köpte min då Loopia hade extrapris men är rätt dyr nu
<Mathisen> jag använda mig av fsdata men det var för kanske 3 år sen
<Mathisen> tänkte skaffa en ny nu men vet inte vem man ska sattsa på
<bittin> Digital Ocean har jag hört mycket gott om, och nån fransk tjänst nån polare tipsade om men minns inte vad dom hette nu
<Mathisen> jo digital ocean har jag också hört om..
<bamsefar> Mathisen: GleSYS så klart!
<Mathisen> glesys ? aldrig hört heller
<bamsefar> glesys.se
<bamsefar> Bra skit, står i Sverige.
<bamsefar> (Och jag jobbar där, vilket ju bara kan ses som en fördel) ;)
<bittin> bamsefar: ni verkar vara billigare än Loopia på det jag har nu då mitt billiga pris går ut :Dd
<bittin> kör iofs bara irssi på denna VPS
<bamsefar> Bara att byta då ju.
<bittin> mja får göra det nästa år nu betalar jag 15kr per år pga att det var nåt 15års kalas pris
<bittin> :P
<bamsefar> Oj
<bittin> för 1år
<bamsefar> Ja, det får du nog göra då. :)
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Men vad behövetr du för VPS:er?
<bittin> https://blogg.loopia.se/2015/03/02/superkampanj-pa-vps-endast-15-krman/'
<bittin> https://blogg.loopia.se/2015/03/02/superkampanj-pa-vps-endast-15-krman/
<Mathisen> glesys.s 36 € VS 19 € Digital för samma sak.. ända skilnaded är att digital har 3 TB spär per månad
<bittin> ah var i Mars så lär nog ta slut snart
<Mathisen> ganska stor pris skilnad
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Ptja, det beror ju på vad du tycker är viktigt.
<andol> Mathisen: support@glesys.se kan vara *riktigt* bra.
<Mathisen> mjo sant ska forska lite mera.. tack för tippsen i alla fall
<andol> Mathisen: Fast sen beror det ju vad man ska ha VPS:en till, vad det är man behöver betala för.
<bamsefar> andol: Jag pastade det där till supportfolket.
<bamsefar> andol: De blev glada. :)
<Mathisen> andol, helt sant. ska bara köra debian med apache,sql + standard crap som irc bouncer och sånt
<Mathisen> så inga stora saker
<bittin> jag kör bara screen och irssi och vim på min VPS :P
<bittin> FSdata hade bra pris på domän och webhotell 49kr per år också :D
<Amoz> Mathisen, behövs knappt nämnas, men en svensk VPS har ganska mycket lägre latens än typ allt annat
<bittin> skulle gälla 1år men fick samma pris i 2år
<bittin> så måste vart nån som klantat sig
<bittin> men jag gnäller inte
<bittin> men lite onödigt har 20gb webstorage använder 1 :D
<Amoz> bittin, låter nästan som att du enbart behöver en irc-bouncer/klient då. Eller vad använder du vim/screen för?
<Mathisen> jag skulle egentligen villa ha en seafile server också men då kan jag fan inte ha någon bandbreds spär ..
<Mathisen> blir för mycket data per månad
<bamsefar> Mathisen: Vi räknar ju inte transfer.
<bittin> Amoz: screen för irssi och vim för att skriva kod
<bamsefar> Mathisen: 100M fri trafik kostar inte många tior.
<bittin> och ändra i config filer
<Amoz> bittin, men hostar du nån kod eller annat specifikt på den ? Förstår inte varför du behöver VPS för vim :p
<bittin> Amoz: nepp
<Sebastia1Thorn> jag kör digital ocean
<Sebastia1Thorn> har haft det länge så jag har fri-data
<Guest45845> inte någon som har tipps till mig på mitt problem?
<Mathisen> Guest45845, vad för problem ?
<Guest45845> efter massa testar så värka de inte bli så bra än
<Guest45845> innan hade ja ju detta "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Guest45845> sen har ja testat allt detta nedanför utan ok resultat
<Guest45845> utan då har ja fått detta,
<Guest45845> "sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner
<Guest45845> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins"
<Guest45845> istället samma kommando "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest45845> och ja har kört från "recovery  "root shell prompt"
<Guest45845> vore tacksam om någon kanse vet hur ja kan göra och vilka kommandon skriv gärna pm eller
<Guest45845> här i chatten och de ja råkade göra va ju att ja satte chown -R på /usr och chmod -R 777 /usr
<Guest45845> å ja kommer aldrig göra om detta :) tackar på för hand
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest45845> mount --all
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr
<Guest45845> chmod 4755 /usr
<Guest45845> restart
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest45845> mount --all
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> restart
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo#recoverymode
<Guest45845> .
<Guest45845> chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest45845> MVH
<Mathisen> wow..
<Guest45845> oja vist är de kul hehe :)
<Mathisen> så fi fixa "sudo: must be setuid root " problemet i recovery och nu får du "must be only be writable by owner"
<Mathisen> så du
<Guest45845> japp
<Mathisen> chown root:root /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Mathisen> chmod 644 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Mathisen> prova det
<Amoz> Guest45845, nästa gång, använd pastebin
<Amoz> :)
<Guest45845> okej
<Guest45845> ska testa detta
<Guest45845> hmm nu kan ja inte starta den i recovery mode :( den bara går för bi där
<Amoz> håll ner shift-tangenten ?
<Amoz> tror det stoppar grub
<Guest45845> ja dens ak göra de men nu bara går den vidare
<Guest45845> aaa nu värka den ta de
<Guest45845> Mathisen no den funkar inte dom cammandona häller får samma
<Mathisen> ls -l /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Guest45845> okej ska testa
<Mathisen> behöver veta vad det står
<Guest45845> jupp 2 sec
<Mathisen> har du internet på den ?
<Guest45845> jupp
<Mathisen> föresten det va inget du behöver sudo
<Mathisen> eller har du pastebinit installerat
<Guest45845> inte va ja vet
<Mathisen> säg va det står bara
<Guest45845> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 185256 mar 12  2015 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Guest45845> /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Guest45845> står de
<Mathisen> pkexec chmod go-w /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Guest45845> de måste ja instalera pkexec
<Guest45845> måste ja va inne som root för de?
<Guest45845> ska testa de med
<Mathisen> prova nu bara
<Mathisen> inte i recovery
<Mathisen> om du har det
<Guest45845> ja testade rakt av
<Guest45845> pkexec must be setuid root
<Guest45845> fick ja då ska testa i recovery
<Guest45845> finns de inget sätt att återställa hela usr på?
<Mathisen> ingen aning
<Amoz> backups
<Mathisen> låter ju bra mycket lättare att bara köra om installationen
<Mathisen> tar ju inte länge
<Mathisen> spara /home bara
<Mathisen> eller har du något större på gång. på datorn ?
<Guest45845> nja de sura är att de blev ju inte bara så på en utan på någon mera ubuntu server :(
<Guest45845> så hade hopaps på slippa instalera om men de värka som de är de ända smidiga kvar
<Mathisen> vad kör du på servern ?
<Guest45845> lite java  saker men blir nog blåsa om allt så blir allt nytt å fint :)
<Mathisen> dåså :)
<Guest45845> men vorke smidigt om de gick att fixa men men är man klåfingrig så är man :)
<Mathisen> och tyckte du sa att den "blev" en server.. så nu får du ju bara de du behöver och kanske till och med köra en bättre dist för dig
<Guest45845> kommer aldrig göra om de ialla fall :)
<Guest45845> nä de har altid varit en ubuntu server
<Amoz> btrfs med automatiska snapshots så hade detta varit ett ickeproblem ;)
<Guest45845> men ni ska ha ett stort tack för alla tipps
<Guest45845> okej
<Guest45845> känns som ja skulle behöva lära mig massa mera om detta :)
<Guest45845> hehe
<Amoz> finns mängder att lära :)
<Amoz> bara sätta igång
<Guest45845> oja ja håller på :)
<Guest45845> finns de något smidgt sätt att flytta filer mellan olika ubuntu servrar altså grafisk överföring?
<Mathisen> problem + leka runt är bra sätt att lära sig..
<Guest45845> jupp
<Guest45845> å detta kommer ja ju aldrig göra om hehe :)
<Mathisen> jo använd sshfs
<Mathisen> sshfs = mountar en katalog via ssh var du vill
<Guest45845> okej
<Guest45845> ska kolla på det med
<Amoz> Guest45845, jag skulle rekommendera att lära dig rsync/scp
<Mathisen> sshfs USER@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/mouten/på/din/server /detta/är din datore
<Mathisen> sen finns den där grafiskt för dig
<Guest45845> okej ska goola detta å testa lite men 1000 tack för snabba svar å all hjälp :) måste fixa liet tills i morgon ha de gött alla men ja stannar online så ifall någon kommer på något så pma mig :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-25
<Coffe> någon som har vart med om att vim scrablar texten
<Barre> Coffe: scrablar?
<Coffe> raderer kommer huller om buller ..   så inte en korrekt återgivning
<MarkusDBX> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra tjänst för att skicka ut email. (Eller kanske en bra lösning för att hosta själv) Jag har kört mandrill fram tills nu, men dom ändrade sin plan ganska dramatiskt idag.
<andol> Har sett en hel del använda SendGrid, så de är säkert värda att titta på. Har dock ingen egen erfarenhet utav dem.
<Barre> Coffe: nope
<Coffe> funderar på om det är något med minaxterm inställningar eller X forwardingen som hittar på något bus
<MarkusDBX> hur är det annars att hosta en egen mailserver idag, är det 24/7 NOC som gäller då?
<sysop-rick> Godmorgon
<MarkusDBX> https://github.com/mlandauer/cuttlefish  hittade den här, en slags transactional email server ui.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: Förvänta dig att det kommer hammras ordentligt på din postfix - smtp server alternativt din Imap server där du förslagsvis kör SAML :-)
<MarkusDBX> så 24/7 noc alltså?
<MarkusDBX> känns som om man inte har 24/7 bemanning och det kommer någon zeroday, så är man väl permabannad över halva internet sen.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: tyvärr för mycket script kiddies från Kina & Indien har jag sett trend av. Kanske inte 24/7 men ja mycket tid kommer behöva gå åt. Jag har dålig koll om du väljer att köra typ Zimbra, om de gjort någon typ av ACL, har bara erfarenhet av att satt upp en mailserver från grunden i en Debian miljö
<MarkusDBX> Ah förstår.
<MarkusDBX> Jag menade inte att jobba 24/7, mer övervaka =)  sitta och blocka skit som ploppar upp i loggarna.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: men ska du ha ett renodlat mail system och inte vill slanta för MS Exchange CAL licenser (vem vill det..? :-) ) så är Zimbra vad jag förstått det som det bästa open source världen har
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: jo, ditt enda alternativ där är fail2ban men det är inte heller 100% lösning
<MarkusDBX> ah jag förstår, tack för tipset.
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: jo givetvis fail2bannar man, men det räcker ju bara så långt
<sysop-rick> fail2ban med regexpar i jail.conf och filter.d/saml.conf eller motsvarande postfix.conf
<MarkusDBX> mjo
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, givet att servern enbart används för att skicka mail är det ju inga problem att låsa ner och hålla den förhållandevis underhållsfri. Joxigare är snarare då allt runtomkring att förhålla sig till när man skicakr större volymer mail, att serverns ip-address ska ha tillräckligt bra "rykte", etc
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo det är vad jag är orolig för, om man inte övervakar väldigt noga, finns ju risken alltid för dåligt rykte och det kan ta väldigt lång tid att laga.
<andol> Zimbra låter som vansinnigt overkill ifall det enbart/främst handlar om att *skicka* mail.
<sysop-rick> andol: Det är sant, men jag ville bara nämna till markus att om han vill ha motsvarande Exchange server så är det något jag skulle rekommendera, dvs flertalet användare, säkerligen flertalet domäner osv. men som du säger ska han bara ha den i privat syfte eller låt oss säga max 30 användare då kan man lika gärna nyttja en ubuntu server och sen modulärt bygga upp den.
<MarkusDBX> jag använder i dagsläget mandrill till både små notifications från udda IPn, samt stora volymer från en tjänst vi jobbar med.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jorå, fast då handlar nog snarare problemet om att folk rapporterar mailen som spam (trots att de själva begärt dem), än att folk aktivt missbrukar din server. Sen är det ju fortfarande inte fel att ha allehanda automatiserad övervakning. Själv har jag en Icinga-koll som ligger och pollar mina ip-nummer mot ett stort antal svartlistor.
<MarkusDBX> Amazon ses då? bra skit?
<MarkusDBX> andol: bra poäng med att folk spam anmäler, angående automatiserad övervakning är ju det en självklarhet att få till bra.  Det jag syftade på med 24/7 noc var just noc.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jag kör librenms btw =)
<andol> Näh, har svårt att se hur en 24/7-NOC skulle göra någon större skillnad. I och med att det inte är upptid det gäller så lär det ju inte göra någon större skillnad på några extra minuter, ifall man hellre vill låta sitt övervakningsverktyg väcka en.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: mandrill ser coolt ut :-) hur funkar det i praktiken skickar man igenom någon mailrelay då eller? för att studsa till någons SMTP server?
<andol> Fast som sagt, tror inte att det är där problemet ligger, utan att det faller tillbaks på alla de där grå faktorerna som kommer in när man skickar stora volymer, som det lätt flaggas som suspekt ifall du helt plötlisgt skickar stora volymer mail från ett ip som inte gjort det tidigare.
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: mandrill har funkat klockrent, tills idag då dom huxflux ändrat avtalet och ska mergea med sin sämre och dyrare tjänst mailchimp.
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: dom ger alla användare 45 dagar på sig att flytta och jag har mandrill på massor av ställen. Kommer bli några glada dagars gratis jobb att flytta allt.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: ouch . :(
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo, det verkar som att vad dom här transactional email providers'arna egentligen säljer är att dom har mängder med VPS'er med mängder av ip'n i mängder av datacenter, och sprider ut lasten. Vad tror du, är det så det funkar?
<MarkusDBX> lasten/ban-risken
<andol> MarkusDBX: Att det är så kort tid talar ju även det emot att dra igång en egen lösning, då du i sådant fall hade velat/behövt flytta över gradvis, testa hur väl mailen accepteras etc.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, vet inte ifall dte är just VPS:er, men lär de ha rätt ordentligt med utgående ip-adresser de lastbalnaserar emellan. I övrigt har jag dålig koll på detaljerna.
<MarkusDBX> andol: mjo, jag kommer inte hinna det på 45dagar, men jag vill ha en permanent lösning framåt
<MarkusDBX> generellt sätt flyttar jag massor av saker från molnet till ett eget micromoln just nu, pga att jag är sjukt trött på alla ändrade avtal, huxflux uppköp. För mycket nyheter och drama som inte ger något värde alls.
<MarkusDBX> andol: mjo, detaljerna är väl hemliga så man kan bara spekulera. =)
<andol> Tja, i regel publicerar de ju sina ip-range, så utifrån är det ju inte omöjligt att göra kvalicerade gissningar.
<MarkusDBX> andol: micromolnet ska på sikt köra containers på mesos eller kubernetes. Inte den snyggaste lösningen men med många noder blir det tillräckligt säkert, kör mest "verktyg" och interna saker.
<MarkusDBX> andol: mjo, givetvis, dom kan ju inte vara helt hemliga om dom skickar mail =)
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: Hur går det?
<sysop-rick> :-)
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: med vad?
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: migrering av mail hostar till Mailchimp hette den så?
<MarkusDBX> Ah det, jag håller på och researchar andra lösningar, kommer nog bestämma mig för en annan leverantör om någon vecka. Det är 100tals andra som har samma problem och folk har börjat samarbeta med mass-migreringar så jag inväntar lite bloggposter tror jag.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: det låter som en klok idé så man inte tar sig vatten över huvudet
<MarkusDBX> men på sikt.. så försöker jag köra så mycket som möjligt som är trivialt (dit räknas nog inte mail), på egen hårdvara.
<MarkusDBX> "there is no cloud, just someone elses computer"
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: själv då, kör du egna grejjer eller mest moln?
 * andol ogillar hårdvara, då sådan mest går sönder.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: nja mest egna grejjer, enda moln tjänsten jag har är box.com (reggat för 2-3 år sen då samsung hade kampanj 50GB gratis lagring)
<sysop-rick> Tycker det är kul att hitta/få gammalt "skrot" eller föråldrat som folk generellt kastar eller gör sig av med och förädla det till saker o ting typ, en FW/Router med m0n0wall :-)
<sysop-rick> som exempel
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: vet att de finns typ sparkleshare och Owncloud om man så vill men aldrig prövat någon av dem :)
<bittin> Owncloud är mys
<MarkusDBX> jag har kikat på owncloud, men det är för mycket grejjer för mig. Blir mest att jag kör rsync och sshfs till allt =)
<MarkusDBX> duplicity om det är remote moln man backar upp till
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: btw, grym tid att förädla saker, pga att intel inte gjort så snabba processorer dom senaste åren, går verkligen långsamt framåt.
<MarkusDBX> Folk tror att en 6år gammal cpu är skit. ofta är det inte fallet
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: ja men precis :-) en trött XP på en Dual Core intel t.ex
<sysop-rick> kastar dem den ist för att förädla och hitta på något kul av den, en liten filserver, en printserv, en FW/Router ja idérna är många =)
<sysop-rick> visst tar de lite utrymme, låter lite och drar lite ström men om man har överseende med det så är de fint mot miljön och allt.
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: grymt med duplicity och rsync/sshfs. Problemet där blir väl när du en dag råkar hamna vid en Microsoft maskin/Miljö och ska komma åt dina grejjer få tvingas du hämta filezilla och köra sftp
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: tänker i "cross-platform" avseende =)
<andol> sysop-rick: Varför planerar du att utsätta dig för en Windows-maskin? :)
<sysop-rick> andol: haha det är inget jag planerar, utan mer att om man är på resande fot t.ex och låt oss säga hamnar på ett vandrarhem/hostel och lånedatorn där är en W7
<sysop-rick> om jag vill visa något eller om jag vill ladda upp/hämta något temporärt
<sysop-rick> menar bara spontana sannolikheter snarare än en plan :-)
<sysop-rick> andol: sitter du på 14.04 btw?
<sysop-rick> :)
<andol> sysop-rick: Fast främmande datorer vill man ju ändå inte lita på.
<andol> sysop-rick: Tja, servern den här irssi-sessionen körs ifrån är en 14.04. Vad gäller laptopen jag faktiskt skriver på så är det en 15.10.
<sysop-rick> andol: cool :-) fråga bara av nyfikenhet, själv kör jag irssi session från 14.04 en fork av Ubuntu med namnet Zorin rätt så kul projekt de gjort
<MarkusDBX> sysop-rick: haha, jag använder typ aldrig microsoft grejjer, bara i virtuella maskiner, så lungt =)
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: =)
<larsemil> tralalalla
<larsemil> 3dprinters är sega. skriv ut. tar en halvtimme. finkalibrera. prova igen. 30min senare ändra kalibrering. and go on
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-26
<sysop-rick> MarkusDBX: God morgon
<sysop-rick> andol: God morgon
<andol> sysop-rick: godagens
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-27
<MarkusDBX> God kväll. Om man på volontär basis vill lära ut och supporta linux till andra med målet att öka användningen av linux i samhället. Vilket är bästa sättet/metoden/föreningen att kontakta?
<Groggy> "God kväll"? Men lära ut är väl via de kanaler folk söker support, dvs här och diverse forum (både svenska och engelska antar jag?) Sen kan man kanske använda typ Rasperry Pi som en ingångsport till linux genom att anordna ett typ hackaton/get toghether för att sätta upp vettiga tjänster/skapa värdehöjande projekt för de inblandade
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: Finns det några sådana hackatons som behöver hjälp?
<MarkusDBX> "God kväll" <- skämt =)
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: Jag tror också mycket på raspberry pi, den är en jättebra ingång.
<Groggy> Jag vet inte, jag vet bara att de finns mycket sådant i storbrittanien (kanske självklart då rpin kommer därifrån?) Men de tre storstäderna borde väl antingen kunna ha något sådant eller vara moget för att någon drog igång något liknande?
<Groggy> Men god kväll kan det ju vara för dig fast det är en vaken natt för mig :P
<Groggy> Fördelen med en rpi är ju att man inte måste "förstöra sin datorn" för att testa linux samt att startkostnaden blir låg (drygt 400 för datorn och så SD-kort på de), sen att den inte ger "hela upplevelsen" kanske är en annan sak då prestandan är långt från vad en vanlig dator har
<MarkusDBX> jo, sen är det enkelt också.. folk behöver inte ta med något alls till en sådan workshop.
<MarkusDBX> man kan i princip låta folk köpa sin rpi på plats.
<MarkusDBX> eller typ..  låta dom betala innan workshopen.
<MarkusDBX> rpi ingår =)
<Groggy> så är det ju. Sen är ju frågan vad för typ av projekt man vill att de ska kunna skapa och vilket material som i sådant fall måste finnas på plats i form av hård-/mjukvara
<MarkusDBX> ännu bättre, om man kunde få skattepengar.
<MarkusDBX> det finns ju redan massa pengar till allehanda sysslor för folk som är arbetslösa. Men att öka de arbetssökandes IT kompetens radikalt for 400kr vore en bra deal för vilken kommun som helst.
<Groggy> Men jag har för mig att det finns "learning resources" på raspberry pis sida då det är en "utbildningsorganisation"
<MarkusDBX> Ah, kanske dom man ska kontakta.
<Groggy> men hur ofta, ursäkta, efterfrågas linux-kompetens när man söker jobb? Men visst, föder man ett teknikintresse hos arbetssökande så...
<MarkusDBX> btw, anledningen till att jag känner starkt för det här just nu, är att folk håller på att förlora makten över sin data till ett väldigt högt pris.
<Groggy> Kontakta vet jag inte, men man kan använda de resurser de eller comunityt runt dom skapat
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: linux kompetensen efterfrågas inte.. men mycket annat. problemlösning, att man är öppen för nya saker.
<MarkusDBX> en rpi kan lösa massor med saker inom alla branscher om man tänker till
<Groggy> Ja, det är skrämmande hur mycket data man egentligen ger bort (Facebook, Dropbox el.dyl.)
<MarkusDBX> En arbetssökande utan förkunskaper skulle i princip kunna installera tunna clienter på skolor och bibliotek och så spara massor med el och skattepengar.
<Groggy> Så är det, finns ju även windows (IoT) till tvåan. Värt att nämna är att det... inte är linux och "saknar" ett gränssnitt :P
<MarkusDBX> exakt. och med IoT. Det är värdefullt överallt. På en bilverkstad, på en bondgård på ett klottersaneringsföretag... överallt
<MarkusDBX> inom tillverkningsindustrin
<MarkusDBX> om man är bagare
<Groggy> mm, men då är ju frågan vart man bäst gör en sådanhär satsning samt vart man ska vända sig
<MarkusDBX> Själv vill jag att det ska vara utan att någon som lär ut får pengar.
<MarkusDBX> vill inte se någon tjäna på det alls, men om staten vill investera i rpis så är det ok.
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: exakt, det var därför jag frågade. Varför uppfinna hjulet. Kanske redan flera som är igång med det här.
<Groggy> Men det är väl typ kärnan i hackatons typ? Någon står för lokal/el/internet utan att vinna på det och så skapar man så mycket man kan under en kort tid. Jag tänker att företag kan vara intresserade av att inhysa en sån här verksamhet, se bara IDGs code night där de bjöd in programmerare/press/osv för att diskutera mjukvara i seminariestuk. Vet även om att konsultbolag erbjudit något liknande tidigare, men det var kanske rent
<Groggy> hackaton där man tog med sin egen datorn? Typ i göteborg?
<MarkusDBX> mjo, enda problemet jag ser med företag, är att dom ofta har ett egenintresse med att rekrytera folk
<MarkusDBX> det är ont om utvecklare idag och alla slåss om dom.
<MarkusDBX> så helt utan "intresse" är det ju inte.
<MarkusDBX> bättre med en neutral lokal, där företag eventuellt sponsrar.
<Groggy> det är ju alltid problemet med en sponsor (vilket man ändå måste se det som)
<MarkusDBX> jo, egentligen vill jag nog inte ha någon sponsor alls =)
<MarkusDBX> eller jag..  (föreningen jag letar efter)
<MarkusDBX> Var du på code night? bra?
<Groggy> MarkusDBX: Det var det här avsnittet jag hade lyssnat på om hackaton (för barn) som jag hade i tanken när jag nämde göteborg. http://kodsnack.se/124/
<Groggy> nope, streamade lite väl valda delar. Kändes intressant det jag såg, de som talade hade verkligen intressanta uppslag på de ämnen som avhandlades
<MarkusDBX> http://www.kodcentrum.se/  ah händer =)
<Groggy> Sen har du ju http://coderdojo.se/ kom jag precis på
<MarkusDBX> Båda dessa är riktade till ungdomar
<MarkusDBX> bra initiativ
<MarkusDBX> men.. egentligen inte det jag ville göra.
<MarkusDBX> ungdomar har lätt att lära och det kommer inte vara några problem alls för dom det här =)
<Groggy> jo jag vet, men det var att jag kom på de två organisationerna som gör typ det du vill även om det som sagt var fel målgrupp
<MarkusDBX> folk som är lite äldre..  säg 20-50 och idag bara skickar all sin data till molnet pga stress... dom vill jag nå
<MarkusDBX> sen ser jag så klart, ett kraftigt egen intresse från sponsorerna på båda dessa.
<MarkusDBX> *egenintresse
<MarkusDBX> klart det är bra för king, spotify med flera att undervisa mängder av ungdomar i sina egna stackar och sen plocka russinen ur kakan.
<Groggy> Då är det bara att rikta insatserna åt det hållet :P, nej men jag vet tyvärr inga fler liknande organisationer som gör det du vill. Men samtidigt, titta på alla idrottsklubbar. Knappast att de alltid funnits utan de har startats av någon med en vision om något
<MarkusDBX> min tanke är dock att...  spotify är en del av problemet
<MarkusDBX> folk ska lära sig skapa sitt eget distribuerade spotify
<MarkusDBX> inte bli anställda på spotify
<Groggy> Men visst är det så, men samtidigt är dagens barn otroligt kloka för att inte nödvändigtvis falla för de sponsrande företagen
<MarkusDBX> absolut
<MarkusDBX> det jag vill sälja till ungdomarna är.. bygg erat eget spotify!! =)
<MarkusDBX> men som sagt, vill hellre nån vuxna, pga att samhället förändras först när dom ändrar sig eller dör
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: tack för tipsen iaf!
<MarkusDBX> ska kika vidare.
<Groggy> Men... sup46 är något om startups i stockholm... Typiskt för vuxna, men kanske mer för redan tekniskt bevandrade vuxna? Det här är en helt ogenomtänkt spåning :P
<MarkusDBX> har varit där
<MarkusDBX> kändes som en startup incubator
<MarkusDBX> kändes ganska elitistiskt om jag ska vara ärlig
<Groggy> Men det har varit kul att få något att fundera över såhär när man ändå inte kan sova
<MarkusDBX> fick lite.. silicon valley (disruptive economy) vibbar från SUP46
<Groggy> Men det kanske behövs när man är ett startup? Jag vet inte, då jag inte drivit företag men jag kan bara tänka mig
<MarkusDBX> Jo absolut, men elitismen stänger folk ute
<Groggy> Men ja, du har fått lite tankar iaf.
<MarkusDBX> startups vill lyckas med sin idé inte dela den så mycket att konkurrenterna bara tar all kod och gör nåt bättre.
<Groggy> Jo, så är det. Men man måste ju vara entrepenöriell (ett ord?) för att starta upp ett företag, och med det följer ju lite elitismen...
<MarkusDBX> jo
<MarkusDBX> Sen gillar jag lite anon grejjen också
<MarkusDBX> som fosdem.. dom vet inte vem som kom på konferensen =)
<Groggy> Men iaf, det finns initiativ och diverse tekniska platsformar man kan dra nytta av för att försöka uppnå det du vill.
<MarkusDBX> absolut
<Groggy> fosdem, det snackades det om här för ett tag sedan? Någon konferens inom öppen källkod?
<MarkusDBX> Det är en stor open source konferens på ett universitet i bryssel som hålls varje år
<MarkusDBX> det mesta som är "cutting edge" och värt att lära sig inom open source tas upp där.
<Groggy> ah, spännande! Men jag gillar mitt användande lagom stabilt, lagom nytt :P
<Groggy> Typ som ubuntu är :D
<MarkusDBX> jo det gör nog alla =)
<MarkusDBX> men man måste ha både och
<Groggy> Ja, hade debian på datorn förut... All mjukvara var ju typ sju år gammal, men fungerade å andra sidan perfekt och utan allt för stora hål :P
<MarkusDBX> exakt!
<Groggy> Så bytet var välkommet när jag väl gjorde det
<MarkusDBX> det är vad jag vill lära ut!
<MarkusDBX> folk har idag oerhörda bekymmer med alla moln.. som uppdaterar sig.. NÄR DOM HAR LUST!
<MarkusDBX> google t.ex. gör random uppdateringar hela tiden som skapar 0 och inget värde för användarna.
<MarkusDBX> det blir snarare en förlust för användaren, då dom blir rånade på tiden det tar att lära om.
<MarkusDBX> continous integration är jättebra för företagen och jättedåligt för användarna
<MarkusDBX> eller ska jag säga.. continous delivery
<MarkusDBX> typ rulla ut till 5%, verkar funka.. rulla ut till 15% fler.. verkar funka..
<MarkusDBX> aldrig något datum innan.
<MarkusDBX> aldrig annonserat.
<Groggy> men samtidigt kan man ju se när MS office-paket uppdaterades och den där nya menyn introducerades. Slog ju ner som en bomb hos alla som uppdaterade :P
<MarkusDBX> exakt
<Groggy> Så att bara släppa "major" släpp kan också ställa till det :P
<MarkusDBX> framtiden blir att.. ta tillbaka datan, och inte uppdatera sånt som faktiskt fungerar perfekt, pga att några ägare i ett styrelse rum känner för att stjäla folks tid.
<Groggy> Men jag vet inte riktigt vart jag är på den skalan, då jag ser för och nackdelar med båda
<Groggy> Du menar att man inte ska laga det som inte är trasigt? Då blir det väldigt lite ínnovation
<Groggy> Tror jag iaf
<MarkusDBX> Jag håller med, det är aldrig ett enkelt beslut... men beslutet om NÄR kan man ge användaren.
<MarkusDBX> Groggy: kan menar att man ska använda lösningar som fungerar för sig själv för att skapa innovation
<MarkusDBX> och lägga mindre tid på att uppfinna hjul
<Groggy> LÃ¥ter rimligt
<Groggy> Men kanske ska försöka läsa ikapp lite nyheter som ligger i min RSS-läsare sen... typ två-tre veckor tillbaka?
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<MarkusDBX> ha så kul. tack för pratstunden.
<Groggy> bara 500 artibklar...
<Groggy> Artiklar...
<Groggy> Det var trevligt, du får lycka till och kanske återkoppla den dagen du får något gehör i dina försök
<MarkusDBX> http://smallbiztrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/google-adwords-removes-right-side-ads-v2-660x496.png   <- en nyhet jag kan tipsa om.
<MarkusDBX> Finns säkert i din lista ändå
<MarkusDBX> googles nya ads.
<MarkusDBX> sammanfattar hela min ovanstående diskussion typ =)
<sysop-rick> Om jag installerat paketet lxde-core på en 12.04 och vill ändra till denna som default desktop environment i /usr/share/lightdm.conf. vad ska jag definiera user-session=
<sysop-rick> är det bara lxde eller blir det lubuntu?
<sysop-rick> Nån som vet på rak arm ?
<Amoz> om du loggar in på rätt session och ställer in att "autologin" så kommer den alltid komma in i lxde
<Amoz> om det är det du menar
<Homer_> tja alla en fråga någon som har ett bra tipps på kontroll av hddar och även ett commando för att få info om hdd ex vad de är för ext osv
<Homer_> och även kan så redan på vad man har för hårdvara i en dator altså detta gäller server inte desctop
<Zooklubba> då vill du væl ha något monitor som kan ta SMART-info?
<Zooklubba> och schemalægg smart-runs så du vi ll
<Homer_> och skulle vilja veta om def inns något smidigt sätt än de på winscp guider att föra över filer som root från en win till linux server
<Homer_> ja smart är bra :)
<Homer_> ja det låter kanon bra :)
<Homer_> smart-info är bra
<Homer_> många frågor ja vet men de är kul att kunna lära sig nya saker med :)
<Zooklubba> Alla server-monitor-saker som finns, oavsett om det ær server eller desktop klarar ju ta in smart-info. Du behøver bara køra lite crontabs før att schemalægga smart-tester.
<Zooklubba> Conky kan ju ta in info via ssh om jag minns rætt. Om du vill kolla i realtid.
<Homer_> okej finns de ett bra commando för att köra från ssh då med?
<Zooklubba> Sensu+Uchiwa har du som opensource, sedan minns jag inte vad lite mer closed heter før monitor-verktyg
<Homer_> så ja kan se om de är ok eller om de finns skadat
<Homer_> okej ska goggla dessa stort tack :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-20
<HeMan> Barre: det kan komma ett header-fält som talar om vilken extern ip som frågan kom från
<HeMan> Barre: det är dock opålitligt
<HeMan> Barre: storfräsarna loggar inte access, bara error
<HeMan> Barre: annars kan du logga på nginx-fronten
<Barre> HeMan: det är sant,
<larsemil> Barre: proxy_set_header X-Real-IP $remote_addr; proxy_set_header X-Forwarded-For $proxy_add_x_forwarded_for;
<larsemil> på reverse proxyn
<larsemil> Barre: och sen på de andra webbservrarna bakom så går du:
<Barre> larsemil: tack, men jag har hittar problemet.. utmaningen är att jag kör allt i en docker swarm och det är tydligen en "hidden feature" som strular https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/25526
<larsemil>        # Proxy Settings
<larsemil>         set_real_ip_from 172.16.1.1;
<larsemil>         real_ip_header  X-Forwarded-For;
<larsemil> där ipt är reverse proxyn
<larsemil> docker kan jag inget om. det är för hipsters som tycker om krångel
<Barre> :)
<Barre> problemeter är att overlay ingress network i docker swarm mode tydligen spökar
<Barre> lösningen är, 1) uppgradra till docker 1.13+ 2) publisera de publika nginx-proxy portarna med mode=host 3) skapa proxy service med mode global. 4) profit. Får testa när jag får tid
<nicklas> Hallå. Kör Xubuntu 16.10. Har lagt till Steam reposen, men hittar det inte för installation?
<lord4163> nicklas: sudo apt update
<nicklas> ah jo
<nicklas> men i synapptic alltså
<nicklas> har laddat om
<nicklas> men håller på o installerar andra grejer just nu
<lord4163> nicklas: Vet ej, använder aldrig någon grafisk pakethanterare.
<nicklas> oki
<Spookan> nicklas: Det finns ingen sök?
<nicklas> jo, hittades inte med den
<nicklas> hittades med apt dock
<nicklas> synaptic kanske kör apt-get
<Apachez> nån som vet hur man nuförtiden (i 16.10) ändrar bredden på scrollbars?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-21
<Apachez> nån som pysslat med themes i ubuntu 16.10 och kan hjälpa till med frågan i http://www.tbg.nu/news_show/203887/1 ?
<Spookan> Apachez: Inte jag tyvärr...
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-25
<Apachez> nån av er som råkat ut för att libreoffice (5.2.2.2 den som medföljer ubuntu 16.10) inte kan öppna/spara filer på networkshares?
<Hund> Apachez: GTK3 är väl CSS bara?
<Hund> GTK2-teman pillade jag på en del förut.
<Apachez> Hund: finns det inget gui verktyg för detta?
<Apachez> lyckades fixa workaround för det som gjort att jag gav mig in i gtk träsket
<Hund> Nä
<Amoz> BTRFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Amoz> 8-D
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-26
<Spookan> Om jag bränner ett gäng public domain teckande filmer från "www.archive.org", visst är det fullt lagligt för mig att ta betalt för det?
<Barre> är ingen rättsexkpert, men jag tolkar det så. ".. works in the public domain are those whose exclusive intellectual property rights have expired, have been forfeited, or are inapplicable." (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain)
<Spookan> Barre: Ah, tack för info ;)
<Barre> lita dock inte på mig Spookan, är ute på väldigt djupt vatten här :)
<Spookan> Hehe ;)
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-19
<Peyam> hej
<Hund> Morsning.
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Laban> Morrn
<Spookan> Laban: Läget?
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> tjotjim
<Nafallo> mitt huvud har inte vaknat än, och jag har bokat möte om 12 minuter :-P
<larsemil> gå ut och doppa det i snön.
<Nafallo> jag har varit ute...
<Barre> Nafallo: vilket huvud har inte vaknat. Huvudet med hjärna, huvudet utan hjärna (struphuvudet), eller huvudet som vill gärna?
 * Nafallo fnissar
<Peyam> Barre, varför är du så bitter?
<Peyam> Barre, kommer att banna dej från kanalen om du ska hålla på så där
<Peyam> omg omg
<Spookan> Peyam: Tjena!
<Peyam> Spookan, tjenaaaaaaaaa
<Spookan> Peyam: Vad göres?
<Peyam> inte mkt. har fastnat på hur jag kan konvertera en double till uint utan att programmet klagar.
<Peyam> har en drivrutin som tar bara uint och när jag castar double till uint blir värdet noll. men ändå.. när jag försöker ändra variablen i drivrutinen till  double klagar hårdvaran
<Peyam> nu vet jag inte hur jag ska gå till väga
<Spookan> Ajfan..
<cordac> hello
<cordac> nån vaken?
<Barre> Peyam: vad snackar du om?
<Peyam> Barre, vad? vill du ha bråk?
<Barre> Peyam: du sa att jag var bitter och jag undrade vad du snackar om. Sluta larva dig
<Peyam> Barre, please be kind
<Peyam> Barre, vill du bli min bästis?
<Barre> Peyam: det ligger inte högt upp på min önskelista, tror inte det finns med alls faktiskt
<Peyam> Barre, varför inte? tycker du ej att jag e gulig och snygg?
<Laban> Peyam + Barre = Sant
<Peyam> yey
<Mathisen> hej
<Hund> Halloj
<Mathisen> tjo
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-20
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Barre> tjo
<Spookan> Barre: Tjena! Vad göres?
<Barre> Spookan: jobbar, förbereder en presentation som skall göras på Torsdag, själv då?
<Spookan> Barre: Inte mycket slappar och kopierar lite musik/dvd skivor..
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: vad ska du presentera?
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska köra en workshop om collectd, go-carbon och grafana 5 i morgon
<Barre> HeMan: composable infrastructure och Synergy platform
<HeMan> Barre: spännande!
<Barre> HeMan: :)
<HeMan> Barre: såg du https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/de-nordiska-michelinstjarnorna-delas-ut ?
<Barre> HeMan: varför collectd och inte prometheus (är det inte det som är kewlt nu förtiden?
<HeMan> Barre: dom kör collectd och vill lära sig mer om det
<Barre> okidoki
<Barre> HeMan: jahopp, då kommer man inte ha råd att äta där nu rå, men kul med en 3a
<HeMan> Barre: har du provat dom?
<Barre> HeMan: nope
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-21
<Nafallo> morgon
<Peyam> jag är så morgontrött
<Mathisen> morgon
<Spookan> God morgon
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> Någon som har åsikter om NASar?
<Hund> Jag överväger att skaffa en.
<Hund> Finns det någon som är baserad på öppen källkod?
<Barre> OpenFiler, OpenNas, NFS, SAMBA, Linux, OpenBSD, etc. etc
<Hund> Jag vill köpa en färdig NAS.
<Hund> Bygger jag dator blir det så himla dyrt.
<Hund> Men det är kanske den vägen man ska gå.
<Mathisen> behöver inte bli dyrt kräver ju inte direkt top kvalitet på dator
<Mathisen> vilket skräp dator som helst egentligen med 8gb +ram sen vettig hd kapacitet då
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag tycker det är så litet utbud med strömsnåla proppar.
<Mathisen> är du så snål att du funderar på strömen :) hehe
<Hund> Har du sett vad skiten kostar? :P
<Mathisen> jo tack, här sitter man och betalar nästan 300 € per månad för ström för huset, nu på vintern
<Hund> :D
<Mathisen> men inte direkt så att datorn gör det :)
<Hund> Sedan jag köpte min nya hårddisk blev jag mer sugen på NAS så att jag kan ha den i köket, för den nya hårddisken låter lite tycker jag.
<Mathisen> ok, finns säkert bra alternativ där ute.
<Nafallo> Hund: jag har ett par Drobos. beror lite på om du vill enbart ha storage eller inte också.
<Nafallo> beyondraid osv.
<Hund> Vad kör den för OS?
<Nafallo> om saken går sönder måste du dock köpa samma eller nyare generation drobo för att kunna ha din data.
<Nafallo> Hund: "Linux" :-P
<Hund> Kan man köra vad man vill på den?
<Nafallo> nej
<Hund> Jag vill ha något som är open source. ;P
<Nafallo> proprioritära saker som fungerar ;-)
<Nafallo> ah. så kanske inte en färdig NAS då ;-)
<Hund> Jag behöver inga enterpriseprylar direkt. :P
<Nafallo> du får väl bygga ett Ceph-kluster ;-)
<Nafallo> och nej... jag har inte heller enterprise prylarna än ;-)
<Nafallo> så ingen iSCSI osv.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> har inte ens ett SAN hemma :-/
<Nafallo> eller ja... inte ett Barre SAN.
<Nafallo> tror jag har något HPE VSAN här någonstans dock.
<Nafallo> bara två noder osv... :-P
<Hund> :D
<Laban> Nafallo: Någon färdig Synology kanske?
<Barre> Nafallo får en kaka för att han skriver HPE, men förlorar en kaka när han skriver VSAN
 * Laban äter upp Nafallos VSAN-kaka
<Laban> ...vad är det för fel på VSAN då?
<Barre> VSAN är inte HPE, det är VMWare
<Barre> jag gissar på att det är VSA som Nafallo hänvisar  till om det är HPE
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<Hund> Man kan faktiskt komma skapligt undan med dator ser jag.
<Peyam> Hund, vad menar du
<Hund> För NAS.
<Peyam> vad är NAS?
<Hund> Network-attached storage.
<Barre> Mathisen: laga botten innan du ansluter den hit :P
<Mathisen> heh :) den loggar åt mig  bara jag som gjorde bort mig bara.. la till att den skulle joina #ubuntu.se och inte -se så den gilla det inte
<Mathisen> inga mera hoppande nu lovar :)
<Barre> okeyrå :)
<Peyam> Hund, gillar du katter?
<Hund> Jodå.
<Hund> Med lite smör på så.
<Peyam> Hund, varför heter du hund då?
<Peyam> varför inte daunasurier?
<Hund> Det ena utesluter väl inte det andra?
<Peyam> Hund, jo om man gillar kalles kaviar
<Hund> Svennes är bättre.
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> vad händer annars då Hund ?
<Hund> Lunch.
<Hund> Själv då?
<coffe> Någon som har tips på hur man loggar vem som kör något kommando som root ( sudo su )
<Barre> coffe: /var/log/auth.log
<Peyam> Hund, jag med. men jag är bästaste
<Barre> coffe: i de få ubuntu-installationer jag har så loggas det där per default, för ökad logging har du parametrarna LOG_INPUT och LOG_OUTPUT som du kan konfigurera med visudo
<coffe> Barre,  även de kommandom du sedan kör som root ?
<coffe> måste testa
<Barre> ahh, inte bara de kommandon som du exekverar med sudo? Jo jag tror att LOG_{INPUT,OUTPUT} skall logga allt, men är osäker
<Barre> coffe: LOG_INPUT verkar göra det du vill: If set, sudo will run the command in a pseudo tty and log all user input. If the standard input is not connected to the user's tty, due to I/O redirection or because the command is part of a pipeline, that input is also captured and stored in a separate log file. This flag is off by default.
<coffe> Barre,  får testa det.  så man kan följa GDPR sedan
<coffe> Barre,  hmm jag verkar inte alls få kommandona som sedan körs i su
<Barre> undrar om en lokal auth-log faller under GDPR då du lätt kan manipulera loggen, men jag har inte testat LOG_INPUT så jag kan inte avgöra vad du gjort för fel (för det förutsätter jag att du gjort ;))
<coffe> Barre, du ska kunna visa  hur någon har med log fått access till en fil,, så om jag kör sudo su -
<coffe> och sedan läser en fil.. så finns det inget logspår av det..
<Barre> coffe: det fungerade för mig, den loggade även de kommandon jag gjorde som root efter en "sudo su"
<coffe> om du kör sudo su -
<coffe> loggar den även då  ?
<Barre> ja
<coffe> hmpps .. vad gjorde jag för fel då
<coffe> vilken logfil ? messages?   vad ändrade du i sudoers ?
<Barre> coffe: jag la till dessa två defaults https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?fe51397a9facf0cf#K0WPPxyUUkNIF8KRbHuYb/fG6Ph2GwGONu58SKSbPqA=
<Barre> coffe: sen ligger loggfilerna i /var/log/sudo-io/<username> i olika sequence filer
<larsemil> bra pastebintjänst det där
<Barre> min default
<coffe> jag har samma och de spar det inte
<Barre> det handlar om förtroende
<Barre> coffe: konstigt
<Barre> coffe: kanske jag gjorde "sudo -i" eftersom "sudo su -" är både dumt och jobbigt :P  Men jag måste jobba lite nu, kan testa senare
<coffe> jag får inte ens in något med sudo -i , men testa mer så får vi kolla av sedan
<Barre> coffe: https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?5dd1792d61157ea1#pnrBGZlP1Z/XwoK8xO9tes2+9es6FsiQmsB9SCwED4Y=
<Barre> coffe: su ser, den loggar
<Barre> s/su/du/
<coffe> Barre,  jag ser
<coffe> Barre, https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?3b7dfc970d5901ba#6x6Rmula013kyg2Eh1j0tpuyzfFJpf7fkHrj4fZOlCU=
<Peyam> hej jag e här igen
<Spookan> Peyam: Tjena!
<Peyam> Spookan, what's up?
<Spookan> Peyam: Inte mycket, sitter och kopierar lite dvd filmer, själv då?
<Peyam> nice. copyrightade filmer?
<Spookan> Peyam: Nä, det är ju olagligt. ;)
<Peyam> nice. vad är det för filmer då
<Spookan> Semester filmer..
<Peyam> tell me sweetie
<Barre> coffe: paste has expired or been deleted
<coffe> jag har samma rader men jag får inte in något i mina loggar
<Barre> coffe: vilken sudo version har du då? (långsökt, men låt oss försöka felsöka :))
<coffe> Sudo version 1.8.20p2
<coffe> Sudoers policyinsticksmodul version 1.8.20p2
<coffe> Sudoers-filgrammatik version 46
<coffe> Sudoers I/O plugin version 1.8.20p2
<coffe> @Barre
<coffe> Barre,  jag måste dra på ett möte.  hörs senare
<sailor> im in göteborg
<sailor> i need an image of ubuntu on a usb drive or cd
<sailor> can anyone help?
<sailor> anyone?
<sailor> andol: Apachez bamsefar chuuna cordac delhage dinasty
<sailor> anyone?
<sailor> Groggy: gusnan gustavwiz Haaninjo Hund joch johanbr k1\\4h Laban larsemil lord4163 Markslap Mathisen nibbo
<lord4163> just download the image
<Mathisen> sailor, download image... dd it to usb
<sailor> i dont have a usb and no money for one i need to use it to look for work
<sailor> @Mathisen  @lord4163
<Mathisen> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso && dd if=ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=512k
<Mathisen> change sdX to whatever you want it on
 * Mathisen goes back to troubleshooting his own problems
<sailor> sometimes i hate sweden.... people can be so unhelpful
<lord4163> sailor: I'm looking for solutions ;)
<sailor> lord4163:  awesome is there a local linux group?
<lord4163> sailor: I know that the Ubuntu community in the Netherlands has many volunteers who will help you install it, don't know if they have such a map in Sweden too
<lord4163> sailor: can't you borrow a usb stick from someone?
<sailor> thats what i am asking
<lord4163> sailor: You have no contacts?
<sailor> nope. i dont
<Mathisen> sailor, do you have a smartphone ?
<lord4163> Mathisen: didn't think about that :)
<Mathisen> sailor, if you do you can boot iso from them
<sailor> yes i have 60gb micro sd but no holder
<Mathisen> drivedroid for android
<lord4163> Mathisen: must be rooted tho
<Mathisen> not sure for apple, as i dont use them
<Mathisen> well yes need to be rooted
<lord4163> sailor: did that solve your problem?
<Squarism> någon mer som har hög användning av xorg?
<Squarism> hög cpu användning ....
<Mathisen> nope
<Squarism> nu har iofs min arbetsdator varit igång i 62 dagar med suspend varje natt
<Mathisen> borde inte spela någon roll
<Mathisen> %Cpu(s):  0.0 us,  0.0 sy,  0.0 ni,100.0 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<Mathisen> 22:38:28 up 258 days, 13:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.02, 0.00
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-22
<coffe> morgon , ping Barre
<Laban> sailor: Did you manage to get a USB drive solved? I'm in Gothenburg otherwise so we can probably get something sorted out if you want.
<Hund> Det är omöjligt att hitta information om Ryzen och hur de hanterar videouppspelning.
<coffe> Vilken server cpu är vettig att köpa ny pris/cores
<HeMan> coffe: är det bara många cores du vill ha?
<HeMan> coffe: eller hög klocka per core?
<coffe> HeMan,  jag tror nr är viktigare.. ska köra kubernetes
<HeMan> det är väl lite beroende på vad du ska köra i kubernetes med
<coffe> 99% java
<Nafallo> morgon
<HeMan> vad för java?
<Nafallo> kaffe
<Nafallo> Barre: japp :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: behövde ett SAN VBR stödjer i hemmalabbet ;-)
<dinasty> om man lägger in en rad i /etc/passwd kommer denna då att kännas igen som en användare?
<dinasty> skulle vilja migrera passwd,shadow, group och gshadow från en server till en annan. kommer det räcka för att "skapa" användarna eller behöver man göra något ytterligare?
<Peyam> salam det e jag payaaam
<HeMan> dinasty: det ska gå bra
<HeMan> dinasty: men se till att du inte får dubletter
<dinasty> HeMan: grymt, tackar! :)
<sailorsara> hej
<sailorsara> bankid on a vm_
<sailorsara> is it doable
<Nafallo> sailorsara: I'm a bit confused why you have a requirement for running it on your computer when even the people creating it say to run mobile bankid. can we get that question sorted first please.
<sailorsara> because im old
<sailorsara> f;ds i 88
<coffe> define old :P
<sailorsara> fodds i 88
<Nafallo> sailorsara: hmm. so you don't have a phone capable?
<sailorsara> ingen o med prikena eller ' med prikerna och ingen halo a
<sailorsara> i dont wanna be reliant on it. i work as a messenger
<sailorsara> so phone breaks often
<Nafallo> right. would your bank not have an alternative solution, like a code card or a gadget that gives you one-time tokens?
<Nafallo> cause literally ANYTHING is easier than to get bankid on computer running under linux.
<sailorsara> yes. andreas uses code cards
<Nafallo> so is that an option rather?
<Nafallo> you'll save yourself a whole lot of time and frustration to seek alternative methods :-)
<Peyam> vf byttes psråket
<Nafallo> Peyam: nej, du drömde. gå och sov igen :-P
<Peyam> Nafallo, omg omg omg
<Nafallo> ja, vad är det?
<Peyam> Nafallo, du var mkt respektslös
<Peyam> vad beror detta på?
<Nafallo> ehrm. när/var/hur?
<Barre> pong coffe, din sudo är nyare än mig, så det är inte det som är problemet ialla fall
<coffe> Barre, ok..  jag testade även på en centos utan framgång.. så frågan är om du har eller inte har något i din sudoers jag inte har
<Barre> coffe: you show me yours and I show you mine :P
<coffe> jag har default :)
<Barre> coffe: dåså... posta då :P
<Barre> men om du har default är det inte konstigt att det inte fungerar, det är ju inte "enablat" default (oj vilken svengelska)
<coffe> jag har default + dina 2 rader
<Barre> men posta då :P
<coffe> https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?26e1ea93809368a9#Ra1SaW20xGNWxzfcrzHU12CtStMmBf9ME8L90l7Hifc=
<Barre> och du har skapat katalogen /var/log/sudo-io ?
<Barre> ser inget konstigt..
<Barre> här är min (fast jag har kommenterat bort log_input och log path) https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?9fc671711957c010#R4Iqex/j0osnP6znB6l+6cUnUixYOPnY+X/C7oCMgP4=
<coffe> yes den skapas av sig själv.. jag får loggar men de stannar efter sudo su -
<Barre> väldigt mysko..
 * Laban rekommenderar `sudo -i` istället för `sudo su -`
<coffe> du har inte auditd installerat ?
<Laban> Jodå
<Barre> Laban: det är inte det som vi pratar om, det handlar om att kunna logga vad användare gör
<Laban> Ok
<Laban> Typ som en central .bash_history?
<Laban> Aja, ska inte lägga mig i just nu. Borde jobbat. :)
<Barre> Laban: nej, inte riktigt. Men om en administratör blir root (eller annan användare) så skall det loggas att det är orginalanvändaren gör som den su användaren
<Barre> coffe: jag har en kauditd process som rullar
<Nafallo> så kommer man runt loggningen om man kör som Laban sa då? ;-)
<Laban> Det står väl redan i /var/log/secure?
<coffe> Laban,  nej
<coffe> Barre,  jag med
<Barre> Nafallo, Laban nej
<Nafallo> bra. då är det väl bara att få någon att ta beslut om att su ska sluta finnas? ;-)
<Nafallo> det är så legacy att bara Hund fortfarande bör använda det :-P
<Nafallo> fast snart lär väl systemd-sudo komma...
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Barre> Nafallo: fast det räcker inte. I secure/audit loggen så loggas exempelvis att jag kör "sudo -i"  men inget loggas vad jag gör som root
<Nafallo> så avaktivera su och lägga resurser på att göra rätt för sudo? ;-)
<Nafallo> anyway </rant>, jag behöver kaffe igen...
<Barre> fast det finns redan ett system för det. log_input och log_output som konfiguratinsparametrar för sudo. Problemet är att coffe inte får det att fungera, medans jag får det att fungera. Så Nafallo och Laban, vi gör rätt, med rätt verktyg  (fast coffe gör det konsigt på nått sätt ;))
<Nafallo> ja men dåså :-)
<coffe> jag har ju testat det på 2 system, Nafallo  kanske kunde testa även
<Nafallo> vilken ubuntu? kan säkert spinna upp en gäst och köra Barres playbook ;-)
<Barre> du är konsekvent, du gör samma fel varje gång? ;P
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> ingen ansible här inte
<coffe> jag har testat på 18.04 å centos7
<Nafallo> men vafasen Barre... du skulle ju vara vettig? :-P
<Barre> coffe: jag kör 16.04, 18.04 är ju pre-release!!
<Nafallo> nej, development :-)
<Barre> tillochmeddet
<coffe> 17.10 kör jag faktiskt .. sorry
<Nafallo> jaha. nu då?
<Nafallo> nafallo@wendigo:~$ lxc exec audit-test bash
<Nafallo> root@audit-test:~#
<Barre> coffe: jag är ledsen, jag har inga mer ideér, men du såg ju i mitt exempel att jag fick det att fungera
<coffe> 2 rader till sudo ,   kolla barres post de 2 raderna som är bort kommenterade.
<coffe> Barre,  ja .. lite spännande är det :)
<coffe> jag kör sudo -i , sedan echo banananas; grep bananas -R /var/log/sudo.io/*  = Nada
<Barre> coffe: inte /var/log/sudo.io/*
<Barre> /var/log/sudo-io/*
<Barre> så skall det vara :F
<coffe> ja så klart. .
<coffe> typo
<Barre> du kan va en typo :P
<coffe> är jag .
<Barre> :)
<coffe> om jag kör en sudo echo bananas så kan jag hitta den
<Nafallo> hur är det konstigt?
<Nafallo> ah. ni hittade typo ;-)
<coffe> Barre,  ser om han i sudo -i skriver något i loggarna.. det gör inte jag-. så nyfiken på vad du får för resultat.. kansek bara s Barre  hade tur :P
<Nafallo> fungerar här.
<Nafallo> i root/00/00/02/ttyin
<Nafallo> på 18.04
<coffe> så du körde sudo -i -.. sedan echo  ?
<coffe> hmm  nu får jag in de med
<coffe> fast bara från sudo -i inte sudo su -
<Nafallo> sudo su - bryr jag mig inte ett dugg om. legacy BS ;-)
<coffe> tror inte GDPR bryr sig om det är gammalt :P
<Nafallo> gick inte lika bra när jag testade med sudo -u ubuntu -i
<Nafallo> tänkte mer att om du lyckas avaktivera su kanske du slipper bry dig om su? ;-)
<Hund> Död åt allt nytt!
<coffe> av någon anledning verkar bägge fungera
<Nafallo> *shrugs* stop && delete :-P
<coffe> något är konstigt :)
<Nafallo> GDPR? ;-)
<coffe> jag hittar det i ttyin den töms när man loggar ut :)
<Nafallo> ah. därför jag hade problem att se det efter :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: men för mig fungerar det https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?5dd1792d61157ea1#pnrBGZlP1Z/XwoK8xO9tes2+9es6FsiQmsB9SCwED4Y=
<Barre> eller, detn ligger ju i ttyin
<Nafallo> Barre: jag testade bara med sudo -i :-)
<Barre> det fungerar för mig också
<coffe> Barre, när du loggar ut sedan från den sessionen töms inte den då ?
<Nafallo> fast på 16.04 :-P
<Barre> lts ftw
<Nafallo> 18.04 kommer bli LTS ju ;-)
<Barre> coffe: nej, jag har kört hibernate ett par gånger, loggat in och ut samt bootat om maskinen flera gånger sen igår. Det ligger fortfarande kvar i mina loggar
<Barre> Nafallo: datorn jag sitter vid nu är nog min sista ubuntu-installation, byter med största sannorlikhet dist helt och hållet om några veckor
<Nafallo> Barre: beklagar
<coffe> Barre,
<coffe> ok
<Laban> < Barre> lts ftw // Äh, ska man ha LTS så känns CentOS som en betydligt vettigare lösning. :)
<Laban> ...fast mest LTS är ju ändå Solaris. Version 11 släpptes 2011, och supportas till 2034
<Peyam> jag är här nu. ställ era avancerade linux frågor
<gusnan> Peyam: Så du menar att du är den enda som kan svara på "avancerade linuxfrågor" här?
<Peyam> ja typ
<Nafallo> ...och karl kallar mig respektlös.
<Peyam> Nafallo, du är väldigt stokastisk
<Nafallo> random gav mig en bra ursäkt.
<gusnan> Ni får ursäkta mig, men.... ÄNTLIGEN!
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> Peyam: ingen idé du hotar mig på privatmeddelande. du förvärrar bara din situation. tips är att inte lämna kanalen nu...
<Nafallo> IRC is a privilege, not a right.
<Mathisen> god kväll
<Mathisen> vad skulle ni rekomendera som rdp client ?
<Barre> Mathisen: jag använder Remmina med gott resultat, dock är det inga avancerade prylar utan enbart remote desktop för de få gånger jag behöver ansluta till windows servers i vårt democenter.
<Mathisen> tackar, ska kolla på det
<Barre> det jag gillar är att den stödjer ssh-tunnlar och annat skit
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-23
<Spookan> God morgon gott folk! :P
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Zooklubba: Lever du?
<Spookan> Vet någon av er om det finns en MacOS emulator till Linux, typ som Wine?
<Barre> 1) Nej, det vet inte jag. 2) wine är inte någon emulator :P
<Barre> Spookan: men det finns tydligen de som lyckats pressa in MacOS i virtualbox
<Spookan> Barre: Ok. Får skicka mer på det, för jag känner mer för macos appar i lunux än windows appar..
<Spookan> *linux
<Barre> men tydligen finns ett projekt att köra macos appar native i linux (mer som wine), hur det fungerar vet jag inte men de verkar inte löst GUI delen än. https://www.darlinghq.org/
<Hund> VirtualBox ska kunna köra Mac OS X.
<Hund> Frågan är varför man vill göra det?
<Barre> Hund: 09:41 < Barre> Spookan: men det finns tydligen de som lyckats pressa in MacOS i virtualbox
<Barre> :P
<Hund> Jaja. :P
<Spookan> Barre: Mm kikade på det. Men jag behöver GUI.
<Spookan> Hund: Har ett krypterings program i macos, som bara finns till Windows/MacOS.
<Hund> Det är väl jävligt onödigt? :P
<Spookan> Men får väl köra in wine och windows appen då.
<Hund> Varför inte köra Windows virtuellt?
<Hund> Avkryptera datan och byta till något vettigt alternativ.
<Spookan> Eller avkryptera det i macen, sen hitta något Linux/MacOS program...
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Avinstallera Mac-datorn med. ;P
<Spookan> Och förlora världens bästa OS!? NEJ TACK :P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> "Visst"
<Mathisen> Spookan, du gör nog smartare bara att hitta någon motsvarighet till linux en att emulera osx
<Mathisen> varför behöver du just de specifica krypterings programmet ?
<Spookan> Mathisen: Det är smidigt, men funkade inte med wine, så får kolla efter annat.
<Mathisen> vad vill du kryptera ?
<Spookan> Filer.
<Mathisen> om du behöver något som cross platform, använd veracrypt
<Mathisen> veracrypt använder containers som du kan flytta rakt av till win,osx och öppna de
<Mathisen> och ja det finns gui
<Spookan> Ok, får kolla in det, tack för tipset.
 * Nafallo hoppas karln slutar skicka privatmeddeladen med krav snart
<Spookan> Lol Vad skriver han för kul då? :P
<Laban> +1 på Vera Crypt. Litet minus på tiden att avkryptera en partition, men annars lysande.
<Laban> Det var längesedan jag såg någon bli kick-bannad...
<Nafallo> heads up för forum admins. tror han tänkt sig att gå dit nu när han inte får vara här.
<Nafallo> kan dock lika gärna vara ännu ett tomt hot.
<Spookan> Skulle vara kul och se vad han skriver.
<Nafallo> inte särskilt.
<andol> Jomentitta, https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60969
<Nafallo> *facepalm*
<Spookan> LOL!
<Nafallo> tja... det är ju ingen risk att han börjar gräva uppåt inom den närmsta tiden iaf.
<Laban> Nafallo: Dela gärna med dig av PM:en på forumet... :)
<Hund> Laban: Använd dm-crypt för partitioner.
<larsemil> hej. mina fem cent: han må vara dryg men jag ser inte helt till vilka grunden han gjort sig skyldig till långvarig ban.
<Nafallo> mest för att han hållit på privat och härjat sedan jag mutade honom.
<larsemil> mute/ban. same same. well, det var mina fem cent
<Nafallo> inget allvarligt jag tagit åt mig av, men problemet är att han inte tar till sig när man säger åt honom.
<Nafallo> blir man mutad är det inte världens bästa idé att ta en privat chatt och säga att man ska göra polisanmälan i Rotebro :-P. vettigare hade varit att fråga varför och visa att man tar åt sig vad som sägs :-)
<larsemil> okej, ja jag har ju ingen insyn i vad som sagts i privatchat
<Nafallo> i.e. han hade nog inte behövt vara tyst mer än någon dag, men nu ser jag inte att han är tillbaka på minst tre månader ;-)
<larsemil> prova att släppa in honom igen annars, och säg att nu vet du vad som händer om du förtsätter vara respektlös. och ge en chans till. så hade jag gjort.
<Nafallo> han hade tre bans i kanalen liggandes när jag kom tillbaka efter några år borta. det finns historik :-)
<Nafallo> tre bans mot hans nick, och han var här ;-)
<Nafallo> han har blivit tillsagd jag vet inte hur många gånger utan att någon gjorde mer än så.
<larsemil> okej
<Nafallo> till slut tröttnar man, och då blir det som det blir.
<Nafallo> nu gjorde han som sagt situationen värre själv, vilket jag har påpekat för honom.
<Nafallo> det slutade med att han drygade sig ännu mer.
<larsemil> netplan. bu eller bä?
<larsemil> fick en liten överraskning när jag installerade en server här i veckan
<Nafallo> inte testat än :-)
<Nafallo> hahah
<larsemil> nymodigheter
<Nafallo> 17.10? ;-)
<larsemil> ja
<Nafallo> jag är väl mest fundersam över varför :-P
<larsemil> jag kör ju arch på laptop och desktop och där finns ju inget sånt än. så har inte kört ubuntu på ett tag.
<Nafallo> det kom i 17.10, så har inte direkt funnits länge heller...
<Nafallo> idén är väl i stort att man ska ha något liknande interfaces, utan att behöva bry sig om vad som faktiskt gör att sakerna man skrivit händer sen...
<Nafallo> eftersom server och desktop tycks dra åt olika håll ;-)
<Nafallo> hrm. man kan säga att jag saknar kabel nu när jag behöver överföra en massa data till och från min XPS :-P
<larsemil> jag saknar ethernetuttag på laptopen
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> jädra usb-c
<larsemil> ska ersätta allt
<Nafallo> jag är i två läger ang. det där.
<Barre> jag köpte en GbE-USB-C dongel, fungerar bra
<Nafallo> måste bara lista ut hur jag ska lösa hemma kontoret så blir det någon lämlig docka sen ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: en USB-C docking station
<Nafallo> Barre: kanske. beror på hur många skärmar med vilken upplösning det blir :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: TB3 är kanske lösningen...
<Nafallo> Tx Rate
<Nafallo>     650 Mbps
<Nafallo> Rx Rate
<Nafallo>     780 Mbps
<Nafallo> det där är inte hastigheten det känns som :-P
<Nafallo> 50Mbps SSH
<Nafallo> både AP och server sitter på gigabit på samma switch ;-)
<Spookan> Skål på er! :P
<Hund> larsemil: Fast ingen tvingade väl dig att köpa en släpbar dator utan Ethernet-kontakt? :P
<larsemil> den är mer bärbar än släpbar. därav avsaknaden av ethernet.
<larsemil> och nej, ingen tvingade mig. det var en rel felkalkylering då jag tänkte att jag inte kommer sakna det så mycket
<larsemil> och det gör jag ju inte jätteofta.
<larsemil> men när man väl gör det, ja då gör man det ordentligt.
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> men den har mycket annat trevligt. som en corei7, 32gb ram, nvme-ssd VROOOM!
<Barre> fick ju min nya arbetsdator, 2st USB och två USB-C och en HDMI. Smutt tänkte jag
<Nafallo> japp. vad larsemil sa :-)
<Nafallo> fast 16GB i min ;-)
<Barre> nu har jag en GbE-dongel, en VGA-dongel, en RS232-dongel, en Displayport-Dongel :/
<Barre> känns som Mac-världen
<Spookan> En fin värld det..
<larsemil> Barre: min har faktiskt en riktig hdmi kontakt
<Barre> larsemil: det har min också
<larsemil> tre usbportar, en usb c, en hdmi och en konstig thinkpad, dock-kontakt(på sidan, ej under) samt hörlursuttag.
<Barre> där skiljer ju sig apple åt, de kör inte med hörlursuttag ;P
<Barre> 32G ram kommer jag okså få snart, saknar det då arbetsdatorn jag sitter på nu har 8GB RAM, soldered on.. går inte att bygga ut!!!??!
<larsemil> kör du apple!?
<larsemil> jag som har haft respekt för Barre.
<Barre> nope, en freaking HP
<larsemil> tack och lov
<larsemil> respekt återställd
<Barre> Elitebook 360 1030 G2
<Barre> tror jag den heter, ser nu också att det bara är en USB-C och 3 USB
<Nafallo> Barre: G2!?
<Barre> Nafallo: tror det heter så
<Nafallo> hrm. resten av EliteBook är G4 för 2017 :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=14169372
<Barre> fast det verkar som US modellen har 16G
<Nafallo> så generationsmässigt har de en G2 som är i synk med deras G4 :-P
<Nafallo> awesome
<Barre> precis, allt för att det skall vara enkelt
<K350> ngn bash kunnig inne ?
<Laban> Jovars, men posta frågan så får vi se vem som kan :)
<K350> Jag använder  foo=$(tput setaf 2) och vill du jag kör ett kommande, säg...netstat -pant  bara fräga alal siffror , görna
<K350> eller om jag printar ut en lista rad för rad med  : while read -r.... done <<< lista.txt bara få siffrorna i varje output färgade
<Nafallo> Barre larsemil: http://www.dell.com/en-ie/shop/dell-usb-c-mobile-adapter-da300/apd/492-bcjl/pc-accessories sån kanske?
<Nafallo> fast ingen el, men heller ingen displaylink
<Barre> Nafallo: ingen RS232! ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: USB-A dock
<Barre> Nafallo: men annars verkar den ju riktigt bra!
<Hund> Bah. Purism har inge nätverksport heller.
<Mathisen> då va de fredag gott folk !
<Mathisen> skönt och va lite ledig
<Mathisen> !yt friday dance
<ThizBot> YouTube Carlton Dance it's friday! - https://youtu.be/BSatZ0kzt78 | It's Friday dance - https://youtu.be/N89sqf8Y2jU | Dancing Monkey Cause Its Friday! - https://youtu.be/ArLFZeFvnCE | [SAC] 서종예 ILLUSION 일루젼 칼군무 | FRIDAY -Parri$ @ SAC 아트홀 개관 기념공연 | Filmed by lEtudel - https://youtu.be/QANx41T6tNA |  - https://youtu.be/fun friday dance party
<Nafallo> ehrm. nej tack.
<Nafallo> vi säger till om vi behöver fler bots.
<Mathisen> den lyssnar nog bara på mig dock.. den loggar bara.. är lite till mig att det är fredag :O
<Mathisen> ska inte använda den
<Nafallo> okay :-)
<Mathisen> varit tungt vecka.
<Mathisen> och nu äntligen 2 dagar med inget alls
<Nafallo> känns ju lite redundant när irclogs.ubuntu.com finns iofs ;-)
<Nafallo> jo tack... *gäspar*
<Mathisen> viste inte att det logga denna kanal
<Nafallo> :-P
<Mathisen> så borta
<Nafallo> helt slut... och haft huvudvärk idag.
<Mathisen> beställ lite skräp mat och knäck en öl
<Nafallo> mat är klart, men jag orkar inte ta mig ut och hitta öl ;-)
<Mathisen> ok :)
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-23
<Apachez> vem vare som hakka? vem vare som fakkin hakka? https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/driftstorningar-hos-nordea
<Apachez> Microsoft måste ha världens sämsta utvecklare... nu har disk cleanup kört i 30min med att rensa upp 6GB av "Windows Update Cleanup", göra motsvarande på Ubuntu med apt tar högst nån sekund...
<Apachez> ssd disk för dom som undrar...
